# Insurgent & Secessionist movements in India



## Ali.009

Maoist Rebellion: Why Is India Helpless? | The Moderate Voice​


Prof. John K. Galbraith, a former US ambassador, once described India as a &#8220;functioning anarchy&#8221;. Galbraith&#8217;s famous quote comes to mind on hearing Prime Minister Manmohan Singh&#8217;s recent helpless cry that the country&#8217;s fight against Maoists/Naxalites is failing. 

Such public display of vulnerability appears pathetic, although it is a fact that governing a large democratic and diverse country like India is a big challenge. This strange admission came when the Prime Minister was speaking to the heads of police forces from different States and Union Territories in India. 

Agreed that the challenges are mighty (what with 20 out of 28 States under the shadow of Maoist/Naxalite movement), but one is tempted to ask why this concern and alarm now. Four decades ago, the Maoist rebellion began in Naxalbari in the east. It has now spread as a major rebellion that champions the cause of extremely poor peasants in several States. 

Is this alarm because of the Western nations&#8217; pressure that the foreign investments would be hurt in this uncertain environment? Has this rebellion virtually put a &#8220;vast swathe of the countryside rich in minerals out of official control, hurting potential business worth billions of dollars?&#8221;

To quote the Prime Minister again: &#8220;Despite its sanguinary nature, the movement manages to retain the support of a section of the tribal communities and the poorest of the poor in many affected areas. It has influence among certain sections of the civil society, the intelligentsia &#8230; all this adds to the complexity of the problem.&#8221; (See here&#8230

If the Maoist/Naxalite movement enjoys the support of the poorest of the poor, as well as the intelligentsia, as Mr. Manmohan Singh admits, then the question arises what were the Federal and the State governments doing to address issues of public concern, and to alleviate the poverty and suffering of the people in the past 40 years.

By this inference, the rebel movement has become the voice of the suffering people. The respective governments, by abdicating their responsibilities, have themselves contributed to the strengthening of the mass rebellion. Over the years, the legitimate public protests were generally ignored (as it is New Delhi seems so far away, and caught up in its own machinations/corruption).

Unfortunately, the political leadership generally wakes up when the situation appears to be spiraling out of control. Then the typical response is to use the &#8220;danda&#8221; (or the stick) in a liberal fashion in the hope that the rebellion would fizzle out by the use of sheer force.

Obviously, this has not happened this time. To quote the Prime Minister again: &#8220;I would like to state frankly that we have not achieved as much success as we would have liked in containing this menace. It is a matter of concern that despite our efforts the level of violence in the affected states continues to rise.&#8221;

This movement has become the &#8220;biggest home-grown threat to India&#8217;s internal security&#8221; and, in the words of India&#8217;s Home Minister Palaniappan Chidambaram, the rebels have &#8220;increased attacks on railways, power and telecommunication networks to halt economic development.&#8221;

Earlier Chidambaram had said that last year alone there were 1,591 incidents of Maoist violence resulting in 721 killings; this year until August there had been 1,405 incidents, resulting in 580 deaths spread over 11 states.

What Mr. Manmohan Singh and Mr. P. Chidambaram seem to be implying is the State force/tyranny is now no match to Rebels force/tyranny. Another spell of The Emergency in the offing (just a wicked thought)?

The leadership has opted for a Western model of armed solution to a highly complex problem/challenge. They have not learnt the lesson despite the West&#8217;s mindless intervention in Afghanistan/Pakistan (not to forget Iraq).

What causes great worry is that the top leadership is prone to rushing to Washington to sort out any (including the country&#8217;s) problems. However, Maoists/Naxalites are no militants/terrorists from Afghanistan/Pakistan. They are home-grown manifestations of the deep grievances of a large section of the Indian population.

Poverty and hunger are big issues and no cosmetic relief measures, announced periodically with great fanfare, are going to help. In an interview with The Times of London, the director of the British-based Institute of Development Studies (IDS) said: &#8220;It&#8217;s the contrast between India&#8217;s fantastic economic growth and its persistent malnutrition which is so shocking. An average of 6,000 children died every day in India; 2,000-3,000 of them from malnutrition.&#8221;

India&#8217;s economic boom has &#8220;enriched a consumer class of about 50 million people, but an estimated 880 million still live on less than $2 (Rs 100) a day, many of them in conditions worse than those found in sub-Saharan Africa.&#8221;

The Times reports: &#8220;Manmohan Singh, the Prime Minister, described malnutrition as &#8216;a curse that we must remove&#8217; in an Independence Day speech last year. Since then his Government has quadrupled funding to tackle the problem &#8212; but the IDS report said that the money would be wasted unless steps were taken to improve governance at every level.&#8221;

The IDS report can be read at this website&#8230; 

However, the point is that India has survived (and progressed) despite mind-blowing challenges. The country has gone through traumas such as the Partition, the Emergency, and the Babri Masjid demolition (and in recent times the Mumbai terror attacks), and still retained its unity.

The challenges will always remain in this highly complex and diverse country. Yet, the nation expects the political leadership to build public morale and exhort people and public servants to meet those challenges, and not cry out publicly and express helplessness.

Well, if a leader appears so helpless, then perhaps it is time for him/her to pack up the bags and let someone else pick up the baton. Who will it be?

Meanwhile as long as India is a functioning democracy/anarchy (as aptly described by Prof Galbraith), so be it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

*Faiz, Iqbal Bano resonate in India&#8217;s Maoist heartland*

By Arundhati Roy 

Walking with the comrades

Very recently, quietly, unannounced, Arundhati Roy became a rare writer to visit the forbidding and forbidden precincts of Central India&#8217;s Dandakaranya Forests, home to a melange of tribespeople many of whom have taken up arms to protect their people against state-backed marauders and exploiters. She recorded in considerable detail the first face-to-face journalistic &#8220;encounter&#8221; with armed guerillas, their families and comrades, for which she combed the forests for weeks at personal risk. The essay was published on Friday in Delhi&#8217;s Outlook magazine. Here are some highlights from the 20,000 word essay she wrote on the doubts, hopes and struggles of a people who are known to the rest of the world only as dreaded Maoists. The full text of the essay is expected to be available on dawn.com on Sunday.



&#8220;The antagonists in the forest are disparate and unequal in almost every way. On one side is a massive paramilitary force armed with the money, the firepower, the media, and the hubris of an emerging Superpower. On the other, ordinary villagers armed with traditional weapons, backed by a superbly organised, hugely motivated Maoist guerilla fighting force with an extraordinary and violent history of armed rebellion. The Maoists and the paramilitary are old adversaries and have fought older avatars of each other several times before:

Telengana in the &#8217;50s, West Bengal, Bihar, Srikakulam in Andhra Pradesh in the late &#8217;60s and &#8217;70s, and then again in Andhra Pradesh, Bihar and Maharashtra from the &#8217;80s all the way through to the Present&#8230;

&#8220;It&#8217;s easier on the liberal conscience to believe that the war in the forests is a war between the Government of India and the Maoists, who call elections a sham, Parliament a pigsty and have openly declared their intention to overthrow the Indian state. 

It&#8217;s convenient to forget that tribal people in Central India have a history of resistance that pre-dates Mao by centuries. (That&#8217;s a truism of course. If they didn&#8217;t, they wouldn&#8217;t exist.) The Ho, the Oraon, the Kols, the Santhals, the Mundas and the Gonds have all rebelled several times, against the British, against zamindars and moneylenders. The rebellions were cruelly crushed, many thousands killed, but the people were never conquered&#8230;

*&#8220;&#8230;This legacy of rebellion has left behind a furious people who have been deliberately isolated and marginalised by the Indian Government. The Indian Constitution, the moral underpinning of Indian democracy, was adopted by Parliament in 1950. It was a tragic day for tribal people. The Constitution ratified colonial policy and made the State custodian of tribal homelands. Overnight, it turned the entire tribal population into squatters on their own land. It denied them their traditional rights to forest produce, it criminalised a whole way of life. In exchange for the right to vote it snatched away their right to livelihood and dignity&#8230;*

&#8220;&#8230;We pass Kanker, famous for its Counter Terrorism & Jungle Warfare Training School run by Brigadier B.K. Ponwar, Rumpelstiltskin of this war, charged with the task of turning corrupt, sloppy policemen (straw) into jungle commandos (gold). 

*&#8220;Fight a guerilla like a guerilla&#8221;, the motto of the warfare training school, is painted on the rocks. The men are taught to run, slither, jump on and off air-borne helicopters, ride horses (for some reason), eat snakes and live off the jungle. The Brigadier takes great pride in training street dogs to fight &#8216;terrorists&#8217;. Eight hundred policemen graduate from the Warfare Training School every six weeks. Twenty similar schools are being planned all over India. The police force is gradually being turned into an army. (In Kashmir it&#8217;s the other way around. The army is being turned into a bloated, administrative, police force.) Upside down. Inside out. Either way, the Enemy is the People&#8230;*

&#8220;&#8230;In the morning Kamla presents me with a yellow polythene packet with one corner snipped off. Once it used to contain Abis Gold Refined Soya Oil. Now it was my Loo Mug. Nothing&#8217;s wasted on the Road to the Revolution&#8230;

*&#8220;&#8230; (Even now I think of Comrade Kamla all the time, every day. She&#8217;s 17. She wears a homemade pistol on her hip. And boy, what a smile. But if the police come across her, they will kill her. They might rape her first. No questions will be asked. Because she&#8217;s an Internal Security Threat.)&#8230;*

&#8220;&#8230; In April, the BJP government in Chhattisgarh signed two MOUs to set up integrated steel plants (the terms of which are secret). One for Rs7000 crore with Essar Steel in Bailadila, and the other for Rs10,000 crore with Tata Steel in Lohandiguda. That same month Prime Minister Manmohan Singh made his famous statement about the Maoists being the &#8220;Gravest Internal Security Threat&#8221; to India. (It was an odd thing to say at the time, because actually the opposite was true. The Congress government in Andhra Pradesh had just out-manoeuvred the Maoists, decimated them. They had lost about 1600 of their cadre and were in complete disarray.) The PM&#8217;s statement sent the share-value of mining companies soaring. It also sent a signal to the media that the Maoists were fair game for anyone who chose to go after them&#8230;

&#8220;&#8230;It&#8217;s dark. There&#8217;s a lot of activity in the camp, but I can&#8217;t see anything. Just points of light moving around. It&#8217;s hard to tell whether they are stars or fireflies or Maoists on the move. Little Mangtu appears from nowhere. I found out that he&#8217;s one of a group of ten kids who are part of the first batch of the Young Communists Mobile School, who are being taught to read and write, and tutored in basic communist principles. (&#8220;Indoctrination of young minds!&#8221; our corporate media howls. The TV advertisements that brainwash children before they can even think, are not seen as a form of indoctrination.) The young communists are not allowed to carry guns or wear uniforms. But they trail the PLGA squads, with stars in their eyes, like groupies of a rock band...

&#8220;&#8230;The dancing will go on all night. I walk back to the camp. Maase is there, awake. We chat late into the night. I give her my copy of Neruda&#8217;s Captain&#8217;s Verses (I brought it along, just in case). She asks again and again, &#8220;What do they think of us outside? What do students say? Tell me about the women&#8217;s movement, what are the big issues now? She asks about me, my writing. I try and give her an honest account of my chaos. Then she starts to talk about herself, how she joined the Party. She tells me that her partner was killed last May, in a fake encounter. He was arrested in Nashik, and taken to Warangal to be killed. &#8220;They must have tortured him badly.&#8221; She was on her way to meet him when she heard he had been arrested. She&#8217;s been in the forest ever since. After a long silence she tells me she was married once before, years ago. &#8220;He was killed in an encounter too,&#8221; she says, and adds with heart-breaking precision, &#8220;but in a real one.&#8221;&#8230;

&#8220;&#8230;I lie awake on my jhilli, thinking of Maase&#8217;s protracted sadness, listening to the drums and the sounds of protracted happiness from the grounds, and thinking about Charu Mazumdar&#8217;s idea of protracted war, the central precept of the Maoist Party. This is what makes people think the Maoists offer to enter &#8216;peace talks&#8217; is a hoax, a ploy to get breathing space to regroup, re-arm themselves and go back to waging protracted war. What is protracted war? Is it a terrible thing in itself, or does it depend on the nature of the war? What if the people here in Dandakaranya had not waged their protracted war for the last thirty years, where would they be now?...

&#8220;&#8230;Article 2 of the United Nations Convention on the Prevention and Punishment of the Crime of Genocide defines it as:

&#8220;Any of the following Acts committed with intent to destroy, in whole or part, a national, ethnic, racial, or religious group, as such: killing members of the group; causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group; deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or part; imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group; (or) forcibly transferring children of the group to another group&#8230;

&#8220;&#8230;Jungle post arrives. Two biscuits for me. A poem and a pressed flower from Comrade Narmada. A lovely letter from Maase. (Who is she? Will I ever know?)

*&#8220;Comrade Sukhdev asks if he can download the music from my Ipod into his computer. We listen to a recording of Iqbal Bano singing Faiz Ahmed Faiz&#8217;s &#8216;Hum Dekhenge&#8217; (We will Witness the Day) at the famous concert in Lahore at the height of the repression during the Ziaul Haq years. Fifty thousand people in the audience in that Pakistan begin a defiant chant: Inqilab Zindabad! Inqilab Zindabad! All these years later, that chant reverberates around this forest. Strange, the alliances that get made.

&#8220;&#8230;The Home Minister has been issuing veiled threats to those who &#8216;erroneously offer intellectual and material support to the Maoists&#8217;. Does sharing Iqbal Bano qualify?...&#8221;[/*

DAWN.COM | Front Page | Faiz, Iqbal Bano resonate in India?s Maoist heartland

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Windjammer

The Struggle Within: India's Red Corridor

By Alexandra Mahler Haug, 29th January 2010
Executive Summary

- There is an ongoing struggle in the middle of Indias tribal belt; a conflict which, many say, is intensified by the Indian governments efforts to secure the areas natural resources and raw materials.

- The Naxalites, a violent movement in control of roughly 92,000 square kilometers known as the Red Corridor, a section of territory that stretches across India, are illustrative of the challenges India faces from within its own borders, as it continues to grow and develop economically.

- While other movements seem to attack the Indian state at its strong points (its secularism, its inclusiveness, or its democracy), the Naxalites attack Indias weakest point: the governments failure in delivering basic government services to those who need them the most.
- So far, the governments actions (combined with the Naxalites reactions) have had the effect of sharpening inequity, which many see as the biggest danger facing India in the next few years, as it strives to cultivate its democratic identity on the world scene.


There is an ongoing struggle in the middle of Indias tribal belt; a conflict which, many say, is intensified by the Indian governments efforts to secure the areas natural resources and raw materials. In recent years, India's biggest companies have moved stealthily into the forest areas, buying up land and acquiring the rights to extract the natural wealth, efforts deemed necessary by the government to enhance economic growth and create new jobs. However, others take issue with this purely economic view of the forests and lands, seeing these extraction efforts as attempts to ensure economic gain for few while further marginalizing many peoples. Unfortunately for the government, the majority of the dissenters are the Naxalites, a violent movement in control of roughly 92,000 square kilometers known as the Red Corridor, a section of territory that stretches across India from Andhra Pradesh to the Nepalese border. Heirs to the revolutionary ideology of Mao, the growing influence and strength of the Naxalite movement prompted the Indian Prime Minister, Manmohan Singh, to describe the rebels in 2006 as the single biggest internal security challenge faced by India.

It seems that the Naxalite problem, however, is more than a security concern. The violenceas well as the casualty countattributed to the Naxalites has been increasing steadily since 2004. But in trying to quell the movement, the Indian government may be shooting itself in the foot, for its militaristic efforts to trounce the Naxalites so far seem to be feeding the problem. By narrowly focusing on strong military efforts and extractive economic development, the Indian government is alienating the people they need most desperately to reach: some of India's most impoverished people within the Red Corridor, most of which are semi-literate tribes who exist in near-destitution and who are the Naxalites most avid supporters. In these villages, the Indian state is almost invisible and the vacuum is eagerly filled by the Naxalites. It is certain that continued extreme poverty and malnutrition help motivate these people to support a movement that is trying to bring attention to the regions plight and marginalization.

While other movements seem to attack the Indian state at its strong points (its secularism, its inclusiveness, or its democracy), the Naxalites attack Indias weakest point: the governments failure in delivering basic government services to those who need them the most. So far, the governments actions (combined with the Naxalites reactions) have had the effect of sharpening inequity, which many see as the biggest danger facing India in the next few years. The problem of inequity is the Naxalites' most effective recruiting device, and the government seems to be playing right into their hands. Additionally, as Indian troops have used school buildings as part of their operations (thereby inviting attack by the Naxalites), the conflict has had the unfortunate effect of disrupting the education of some of Indias most marginalized children, who will determine the areas stability or unrest in the future.

As the Indian government intensifies its campaign against the Naxalites, human-rights groups argue that the problem cannot be solved by brute force. It is evident that the Naxalite movement is a complex social issue, with roots in the tremendous deprivation of millions of rural Indians. But further hasty and ill-strategized military efforts are certain to only exacerbate the violence. Negating the power of politics of development could help turn Naxalism into more of a mass movement in India, thereby increasing the unrest in an area that so desperately needs basic governmental support and stability.

India is often extolled on the international stage as the worlds largest democracy, a place where plurality, inclusivity, and diversity are evident in many ways. But the Naxalites remind us that threats to democracy are never far away and moreover, that these threats can be easily ignited with a simple catalyst if safeguards are not in place. The struggle between the Naxalite movement and the Indian government is illustrative of the tension that is inherent in trying to balance between national economic development efforts and sustaining (and hopefully enhancing) local populations health and happiness. It is important, and indeed, necessary, to note that this tension is not easily dissolved by mere violence or force. The tension between the Naxalite movement and the Indian government highlights the importance of integrating national development strategies with local practices; it highlights the importance of encouraging grounds-up involvement in development efforts and local inclusion in development practices; and it highlights the power that can result from alienation, showing how easily a marginalized group of people can be persuaded by their dissatisfaction to resort to violent actions with devastating outcomes.

The Naxalite movement is a domestic security concern for India, but it is also a matter of greater significance. India should not further antagonize the Naxalites by merely cracking down in an effort to continue their extractive economic development policies. Violence alone will not suffice, especially in a democracy. India needs to recognize that unmitigated economic development at the cost of all else is not a viableor smartoption. To ensure a better, future nation, India should invest in the individual futures of its citizens by guaranteeing basic freedoms and services, such as education and infrastructure, to all  including those that challenge its basic practices and premises. By guaranteeing that the minority voice will always be heard and considered (so long as the minority does so in a non-violent fashion), India can show the Naxalites  and the world  that it is truly a nation of the people; that economic and business interests will not run rampant over all other concerns; and that it has the capacity  and the integrity  to be a strong, democratic participant on the world scene.
The Struggle Within: India's Red Corridor - The Henry Jackson Society


----------



## RobbieS

These people are like the people forgotten by India's mainstream. Nobody talks about them. They are not a part of lunch-time conversations or current affairs discussions over coffee in metros. Most educated middle class people wont even know what the Maoist demands are. Just the other day I tried hard to convince a colleague that the Naxal movement is not an independence struggle but a struggle for rights.

Regarding the problem itself, I think it all boils down to economics. These tribals need to have a stake in the steel plants and power stations coming up on their lands. The biggest factor is education. My grandpa worked for Tata Steel and he had very few tribal colleagues and the number isn't that huge now. The GoI should have matched the push for private players with an equal push for education and development in those regions. Sadly factors like corruption and short-sightedness have not let that happen.


----------



## Tu tu

Jana said:


> *Faiz, Iqbal Bano resonate in India&#8217;s Maoist heartland*
> 
> By Arundhati Roy
> 
> Walking with the comrades
> 
> Very recently, quietly, unannounced, Arundhati Roy became a rare writer to visit the forbidding and forbidden precincts of Central India&#8217;s Dandakaranya Forests, home to a melange of tribespeople many of whom have taken up arms to protect their people against state-backed marauders and exploiters. She recorded in considerable detail the first face-to-face journalistic &#8220;encounter&#8221; with armed guerillas, their families and comrades, for which she combed the forests for weeks at personal risk. The essay was published on Friday in Delhi&#8217;s Outlook magazine. Here are some highlights from the 20,000 word essay she wrote on the doubts, hopes and struggles of a people who are known to the rest of the world only as dreaded Maoists. The full text of the essay is expected to be available on dawn.com on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> &#8220;The antagonists in the forest are disparate and unequal in almost every way. On one side is a massive paramilitary force armed with the money, the firepower, the media, and the hubris of an emerging Superpower. On the other, ordinary villagers armed with traditional weapons, backed by a superbly organised, hugely motivated Maoist guerilla fighting force with an extraordinary and violent history of armed rebellion. The Maoists and the paramilitary are old adversaries and have fought older avatars of each other several times before:
> 
> Telengana in the &#8217;50s, West Bengal, Bihar, Srikakulam in Andhra Pradesh in the late &#8217;60s and &#8217;70s, and then again in Andhra Pradesh, Bihar and Maharashtra from the &#8217;80s all the way through to the Present&#8230;
> 
> &#8220;It&#8217;s easier on the liberal conscience to believe that the war in the forests is a war between the Government of India and the Maoists, who call elections a sham, Parliament a pigsty and have openly declared their intention to overthrow the Indian state.
> 
> It&#8217;s convenient to forget that tribal people in Central India have a history of resistance that pre-dates Mao by centuries. (That&#8217;s a truism of course. If they didn&#8217;t, they wouldn&#8217;t exist.) The Ho, the Oraon, the Kols, the Santhals, the Mundas and the Gonds have all rebelled several times, against the British, against zamindars and moneylenders. The rebellions were cruelly crushed, many thousands killed, but the people were never conquered&#8230;
> 
> *&#8220;&#8230;This legacy of rebellion has left behind a furious people who have been deliberately isolated and marginalised by the Indian Government. The Indian Constitution, the moral underpinning of Indian democracy, was adopted by Parliament in 1950. It was a tragic day for tribal people. The Constitution ratified colonial policy and made the State custodian of tribal homelands. Overnight, it turned the entire tribal population into squatters on their own land. It denied them their traditional rights to forest produce, it criminalised a whole way of life. In exchange for the right to vote it snatched away their right to livelihood and dignity&#8230;*
> 
> &#8220;&#8230;We pass Kanker, famous for its Counter Terrorism & Jungle Warfare Training School run by Brigadier B.K. Ponwar, Rumpelstiltskin of this war, charged with the task of turning corrupt, sloppy policemen (straw) into jungle commandos (gold).
> 
> *&#8220;Fight a guerilla like a guerilla&#8221;, the motto of the warfare training school, is painted on the rocks. The men are taught to run, slither, jump on and off air-borne helicopters, ride horses (for some reason), eat snakes and live off the jungle. The Brigadier takes great pride in training street dogs to fight &#8216;terrorists&#8217;. Eight hundred policemen graduate from the Warfare Training School every six weeks. Twenty similar schools are being planned all over India. The police force is gradually being turned into an army. (In Kashmir it&#8217;s the other way around. The army is being turned into a bloated, administrative, police force.) Upside down. Inside out. Either way, the Enemy is the People&#8230;*
> 
> &#8220;&#8230;In the morning Kamla presents me with a yellow polythene packet with one corner snipped off. Once it used to contain Abis Gold Refined Soya Oil. Now it was my Loo Mug. Nothing&#8217;s wasted on the Road to the Revolution&#8230;
> 
> *&#8220;&#8230; (Even now I think of Comrade Kamla all the time, every day. She&#8217;s 17. She wears a homemade pistol on her hip. And boy, what a smile. But if the police come across her, they will kill her. They might rape her first. No questions will be asked. Because she&#8217;s an Internal Security Threat.)&#8230;*
> 
> &#8220;&#8230; In April, the BJP government in Chhattisgarh signed two MOUs to set up integrated steel plants (the terms of which are secret). One for Rs7000 crore with Essar Steel in Bailadila, and the other for Rs10,000 crore with Tata Steel in Lohandiguda. That same month Prime Minister Manmohan Singh made his famous statement about the Maoists being the &#8220;Gravest Internal Security Threat&#8221; to India. (It was an odd thing to say at the time, because actually the opposite was true. The Congress government in Andhra Pradesh had just out-manoeuvred the Maoists, decimated them. They had lost about 1600 of their cadre and were in complete disarray.) The PM&#8217;s statement sent the share-value of mining companies soaring. It also sent a signal to the media that the Maoists were fair game for anyone who chose to go after them&#8230;
> 
> &#8220;&#8230;It&#8217;s dark. There&#8217;s a lot of activity in the camp, but I can&#8217;t see anything. Just points of light moving around. It&#8217;s hard to tell whether they are stars or fireflies or Maoists on the move. Little Mangtu appears from nowhere. I found out that he&#8217;s one of a group of ten kids who are part of the first batch of the Young Communists Mobile School, who are being taught to read and write, and tutored in basic communist principles. (&#8220;Indoctrination of young minds!&#8221; our corporate media howls. The TV advertisements that brainwash children before they can even think, are not seen as a form of indoctrination.) The young communists are not allowed to carry guns or wear uniforms. But they trail the PLGA squads, with stars in their eyes, like groupies of a rock band...
> 
> &#8220;&#8230;The dancing will go on all night. I walk back to the camp. Maase is there, awake. We chat late into the night. I give her my copy of Neruda&#8217;s Captain&#8217;s Verses (I brought it along, just in case). She asks again and again, &#8220;What do they think of us outside? What do students say? Tell me about the women&#8217;s movement, what are the big issues now? She asks about me, my writing. I try and give her an honest account of my chaos. Then she starts to talk about herself, how she joined the Party. She tells me that her partner was killed last May, in a fake encounter. He was arrested in Nashik, and taken to Warangal to be killed. &#8220;They must have tortured him badly.&#8221; She was on her way to meet him when she heard he had been arrested. She&#8217;s been in the forest ever since. After a long silence she tells me she was married once before, years ago. &#8220;He was killed in an encounter too,&#8221; she says, and adds with heart-breaking precision, &#8220;but in a real one.&#8221;&#8230;
> 
> &#8220;&#8230;I lie awake on my jhilli, thinking of Maase&#8217;s protracted sadness, listening to the drums and the sounds of protracted happiness from the grounds, and thinking about Charu Mazumdar&#8217;s idea of protracted war, the central precept of the Maoist Party. This is what makes people think the Maoists offer to enter &#8216;peace talks&#8217; is a hoax, a ploy to get breathing space to regroup, re-arm themselves and go back to waging protracted war. What is protracted war? Is it a terrible thing in itself, or does it depend on the nature of the war? What if the people here in Dandakaranya had not waged their protracted war for the last thirty years, where would they be now?...
> 
> &#8220;&#8230;Article 2 of the United Nations Convention on the Prevention and Punishment of the Crime of Genocide defines it as:
> 
> &#8220;Any of the following Acts committed with intent to destroy, in whole or part, a national, ethnic, racial, or religious group, as such: killing members of the group; causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group; deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or part; imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group; (or) forcibly transferring children of the group to another group&#8230;
> 
> &#8220;&#8230;Jungle post arrives. Two biscuits for me. A poem and a pressed flower from Comrade Narmada. A lovely letter from Maase. (Who is she? Will I ever know?)
> 
> *&#8220;Comrade Sukhdev asks if he can download the music from my Ipod into his computer. We listen to a recording of Iqbal Bano singing Faiz Ahmed Faiz&#8217;s &#8216;Hum Dekhenge&#8217; (We will Witness the Day) at the famous concert in Lahore at the height of the repression during the Ziaul Haq years. Fifty thousand people in the audience in that Pakistan begin a defiant chant: Inqilab Zindabad! Inqilab Zindabad! All these years later, that chant reverberates around this forest. Strange, the alliances that get made.
> 
> &#8220;&#8230;The Home Minister has been issuing veiled threats to those who &#8216;erroneously offer intellectual and material support to the Maoists&#8217;. Does sharing Iqbal Bano qualify?...&#8221;[/*
> 
> DAWN.COM | Front Page | Faiz, Iqbal Bano resonate in India?s Maoist heartland





its a shameful reality ..........
but there are 2 side of this coin too.... 
whenever any government official or police official goes to naxal area.. they just kill them no questions asked......recently i was in chattisgarh..... ( CG is an Indian state infested by Naxal Movement)

i had this conversation with the person who was driving my car (he was a localite)
*
ME: Why do you think Naxal movement is growing so rapidly in this area....

Driver: There is no development in this area and people are fed up of government....

ME: but millions of rupees have been sanctioned for the development in these areas.......

Driver : If that money is used properly there wont be any naxal movement..... so no more special allotments...... also half of the money is taken up by corrupt government officials..... rest is done by naxals.. anything that is developed is blown up in pieces by them...
(gave me a few examples)

ME: but dont they need basic facilities like hospitals , schools for their children......

Driver: if they get those facilities naxal movement would have no support from locals......and naxal leaders know it...... its basically the poor who is suffering ... government and naxal leaders both are living happily ........

Driver: i have seen these poor villagers who support naxal movement ..... there seems no flash on them just skin wrapped on bones.......children suffering ...... deaths happening from easily curable diseases ......

ME: but not all government officials are corrupt there must be some who are not corrupt..... dont you think so?

Driver:yes there are... (he told me a few names of non corrupt officials..) ..but how could they work..... naxals kills EVERY official who stays in there area after 5 pm.... they are scared to even go there.....
it is a fight between naxal leaders and corrupt officials.... but the one suffering is common poor villager......
*

......................................................

i had also asked him if they are this weak and poorly trained why cant our para military forces control them.... he said *"if they are allowed to stop this movement how would our corrupt officials would earn millions of rupees....."*

---------------------------------------------------------
but that in no way justifies killing of innocent people by our para military forces.....
justice must be done ......
we should not forget that these naxals are our brothers and sisters ... who are left behind due to some corrupt idiots....

Jai Hind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

From Indian source 




With Andhra Pradesh Chief Minister Nara Chandrababu narrowly escaping an attempt on his life on Wednesday, October 1, the spotlight is once again on the Naxalites, their ideology, and their violent movement. We present a brief primer:

*Who are the Naxalites?*

The Naxalites, also sometimes called the Naxals, is a loose term used to define groups waging a violent struggle on behalf of landless labourers and tribal people against landlords and others. The Naxalites say they are fighting oppression and exploitation to create a classless society. Their opponents say the Naxalites are terrorists oppressing people in the name of a class war.

*How many Naxalite groups are there?*

Many groups operate under different names. The Communist Party of India (Marxist-Leninist) is the political outfit that propagates the Naxalite ideology. There are front organisations and special outfits for specific groups such as the Indian People's Front. 

The two main groups involved in violent activities, besides many factions and smaller outfits, are the People's War, the group many believe is responsible for the attempt on Naidu, and the Maoist Communist Centre. 

*Where do they operate?*

The most prominent area of operation is a broad swathe across the very heartland of India, often considered the least developed area of this country. The Naxalites operate mostly in the rural and Adivasi areas, often out of the continuous jungles in these regions. Their operations are most prominent in (from North to South) Jharkhand, Chhattisgarh, Madhya Pradesh, eastern Maharashtra, the Telengana (northwestern) region of Andhra Pradesh, and western Orissa. It will be seen that these areas are all inland, from the coastline.

The People's War is active mainly in Andhra Pradesh, western Orissa and eastern Maharashtra while the Maoist Communist Centre is active in Bihar, Jharkhand and northern Chhattisgarh.
*
Who do they represent?*

The Naxalites claim to represent the most oppressed people in India, those who are often left untouched by India's development and bypassed by the electoral process. Invariably, they are the Adivasis, Dalits, and the poorest of the poor, who work as landless labourers for a pittance, often below India's mandated minimum wages.

The criticism against the Naxalites is that despite their ideology, they have over the years become just another terrorist outfit, extorting money from middle-level landowners (since rich landowners invariably buy protection), and worse, even extorting and dominating the lives of the Adivasis and villagers who they claim to represent in the name of providing justice. 

*Who do the Naxalites target?*

Ideologically, the Naxalites claim they are against India as she exists currently. They believe that Indians are still to acquire freedom from hunger and deprivation and that the rich classes -- landlords, industrialists, traders, etc -- control the means of production. Their final aim is the overthrow of the present system, hence the targeting of politicians, police officers and men, forest contractors, etc.

At a more local level, the Naxalites have invariably targeted landlords in the villages, often claiming protection money from them. Naxalites have also been known to claim 'tax' from the Adivasis and landless farmers in areas where their writ runs more than that of the government.
*
When did this movement start? How did it get its name?*

*The earliest manifestation of the movement was the Telengana Struggle in July 1948 (100 years after the Paris Communes were first set up, coining the word Communist). This struggle was based on the ideology of China's Mao Zedong, with the aim of creating an Indian revolution. Not surprisingly, the ideology remains strong in this region of Andhra Pradesh.*

But the Naxalite movement took shape after some members of the Communist Party of India (Marxist) split to form the Communist Party of India (Marxist-Leninist), after the former agreed to participate in elections and form a coalition government in West Bengal. Charu Mazumdar led the split.

On May 25, 1967, in Naxalbari village in Darjeeling district, northern West Bengal, local goons attacked a tribal who had been given land by the courts under the tenancy laws. In retaliation, the tribals attacked landlords and claimed the land. From this 'Naxalbari Uprising' came the word Naxalite. 

*Was it ever popular?*

In the late 1960s and early 1970s, the Naxalite movement was popular. There were reports of brilliant students, including from the famed IITs, dropping out of college to join the struggle for the rights of the tribals and landless labourers. But as has been the case with many movements set up with high principles, over the years the Naxalite movement is seen as having lost its vision and having compromised its principles. Nevertheless, the fact that it has an endless supply of men and women joining its ranks shows that many still believe in its cause.

*Do the Naxalites face much opposition?*

Yes they do, almost from the entire Indian political spectrum. Noticeably, when the Naxalite movement first started in the late sixties in West Bengal, it was the CPI-M that cracked down hardest on the Maoist rebels, with ample support from the Congress at the Centre. At village levels, the Naxalites' terror tactics have spawned local armies to provide protection to the landlords and others. The most infamous of these is the Ranvir Sena in Bihar and Jharkhand, formed by Bhumihar caste landlords, which kill tribals, Dalits and landless labourers either in retaliation or to enforce their domination.
Primer: Who are the Naxalites?


----------



## Justin Joseph

Arundhati Roy is a foreign puppet and Maoist.

She is defender of terrorism, she was who have written in a British newspaper that 26/11 was done by India to blame pakistan.

She will say anything in against of India that will do some bad to us, as she will not be harmed.

As India is a soft state and does not shoots bastard who abuses us and remain using our nationality.

Her earning is depend on India bashing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tu tu

Justin Joseph said:


> Arundhati Roy is a foreign puppet and Maoist.
> 
> She is defender of terrorism, she was who have written in a British newspaper that 26/11 was done by India to blame pakistan.
> 
> She will say anything in against of India that will do some bad to us, as she will not be harmed.
> 
> As India is a soft state and does not shoots bastard who abuses us and remain using our nationality.
> 
> Her earning is depend on India bashing.





dude its not about her being maoist or naxalite supporter.....

we have to accept that problems do exist in those area..... and the only solution to this naxal problem is *DEVELOPMENT!!!
* 

and PS if we start shooting every single person who talks against us ... then the great concept of 'INDIA' would blow into pieces.....

we chose democracy and we know how to handle criticism.... 


beside a lil critic is good for health ... dont you think so?.....

cheers



Jai Hind!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Justin Joseph

Yeah, it is right that our resources have been looted by invaders and Britishers.

And their rule resulted in mismanagement and poverty.

And after 1947 due to sheer size of India and corruption in bureaucracy the gift of british, many areas remain less developed.


But Maoist don't want development and want poor remain poor as the Maoist are supported and funded by China.

Maoist are anti people and anti development.


Maoist bomb blasts schools.

Maoist bomb blasts hospitals.

Maoist bomb blasts railway station.

Maoist burns villages.

Maoist kills tribal.

Maoist kills engineers so no village road can be build.

Maoist looted food grains mend for poor.


----------



## HAIDER

Justin Joseph said:


> Arundhati Roy is a foreign puppet and Maoist.
> 
> She is defender of terrorism, she was who have written in a British newspaper that 26/11 was done by India to blame pakistan.
> 
> She will say anything in against of India that will do some bad to us, as she will not be harmed.
> 
> As India is a soft state and does not shoots bastard who abuses us and remain using our nationality.
> 
> Her earning is depend on India bashing.


That's the nature of few human right activist, we have alot of em in Pakistan too, who think and look public problem through little different dimension. Millions problem emerge when we ignore certain segment of society, because they around us, but we never look down. We got agitated when they make us to look down. That's where the struggle begins.


----------



## Justin Joseph

Tu tu said:


> dude its not about her being maoist or naxalite supporter.....
> 
> we have to accept that problems do exist in those area..... and the only solution to this naxal problem is *DEVELOPMENT!!!
> *
> 
> and PS if we start shooting every single person who talks against us ... then the great concept of 'INDIA' would blow into pieces.....
> 
> we chose democracy and we know how to handle criticism....
> 
> 
> beside a lil critic is good for health ... dont you think so?.....
> 
> cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Jai Hind!




No, i don't think.

As you don't know about Arundati Roy and Maoist you can't judge.

They want terrorism and spoil the image of India and that's truth


----------



## Justin Joseph

Her shitty cheap, third class novel got Booker award, it is old tactics make you agent who is no one into a celebrity and carry on your agenda.

These are the foreign funded people, who are their to bring bad name for country and derail the growth.

India is very rich in Minerals but if govt. tries to used our mine they will campaign, if we builds a dam they will campaign they are their just to make us poor and undeveloped.


----------



## Spring Onion

Volume 21 - Issue 16,* Jul. 31 - Aug. 13, 2004*
India's National Magazine
from the publishers of THE HINDU 
*The naxalites' demands *


Here is a set of demands of the People's War (P.W.), listed under 10 categories. 

I. A democratic atmosphere should be created in the State. The government should respect people's right to fight for their democratic demands. 


The government should not prevent agitations, peaceful demonstrations and meetings. 

Lift the ban on the Communist Party of India (Marxist-Leninist) P.W. and other organisations. 

Scrap the system of rewards on workers of P.W., People's Guerilla Army and other mass organisations. 

Scrap Grey Hounds, Special Security Forces, and the Special Intelligence Branch (SIB) and withdraw the Central paramilitary forces. 

Release all political prisoners. 

Scrap the system of giving acceleratory promotions and unofficial incentives to police officers who kill naxalites in fake encounters. 

Scrap the informant network in villages. The government should end the practice of winning over P.W. workers and using them as covert agents. 

Control `lumpen' gangs such as Green Tigers, Kranti Sena, Palnadu Tigers, Tirumala Tigers and Nayeem Gang. 

Order a judicial probe into all fake encounters and punish the police officers responsible. 

Lift all cases registered against workers of mass organisations and other revolutionary parties. 
II. Implement reforms in the agricultural sector. 


Implement land reforms. Handover to the occupants the endowment, government, and forest land and lands belonging to landlords already occupied by people. 

Implement the Land Ceiling Act. 

Complete all pending irrigation projects. Farmers should be given irrigation facilities and supplied adequate power. 

Waive all private loans taken by the farming community to stop suicides by farmers. 

Prepare a permanent and integrated plan for tackling the drought situation. 

Scrap corporate agriculture. 
III. Implement policies of industrialisation and other schemes based on local resources in place of the liberalisation, privatisation and globalisation policies being followed now. 


Withdraw all World Bank projects and schemes supported by imperialists. 

Stop the retrenchment of workers and the privatisation of public sector enterprises (PSEs). 

Protect small- and medium-scale industries from competition by multinational companies (MNCs) and revive cooperative and other PSEs. 

Withdraw user charges on drinking water, education and health services. 

Scrap all agreements with the World Bank, MNCs and other countries. 
IV. Recognise the tribal people's rights on forest. 


Announce autonomy for the tribal people. 

Implement the "1/70 Act", which provides protection against the alienation of land held by tribal people in scheduled areas to non-tribal people. Stop settling of non-tribal people in areas inhabited by tribal people. 

Initiate steps to develop and support tribal languages. 
V. Form a separate Telangana State. 

VI. Formulate an integrated plan for the development of backward regions of North Coastal and Rayalasseema areas. 

VII. Punish those who belittle the self-respect of Dalits. Take action against police officers and upper-caste members responsible for attacks on Dalits in Karamchedu, Tsundur, Neerukonda and Vempenta. 


Provide job reservation for Dalits in the private sector. 
VIII. Equal property rights for women. 


Reservation for women in the private sector. 

Stringent punishment for those who commit atrocities on women. 
IX. Implement total prohibition. 

X. Order a probe into the illegal amassing of wealth by officials, politicians and capitalists; corruption scandals by officials and politicians. 


Recover money from the affluent who evade taxes. 

The naxalites' demands

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Faiz and Bano amazing contribution to struggle of oppressed people. Amazing poetry. 
In Urdu.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

HAIDER said:


> Faiz and Bano amazing contribution to struggle of oppressed people. Amazing poetry.
> In Urdu.
> YouTube - Hum Dekhenge ( Iqbal Bano ) Complete Poem



 Thank you haider i was looking for it


----------



## Spring Onion

*The Naxal movement*

October 13, 2009
First Published: 18:36 IST(13/10/2009)
Last Updated: 22:17 IST(13/11/2009) 


*Naxalism, which started as a small uprising led by Charu Majumdar and Kanu Sanyal against the landlords who got the peasants attacked in West Bengal's Naxalbari village, has gradually grown into a massive mass movement engulfing around 180 of India's 626 districts*.

And presently, Naxal violence is more rampant in more than seven states. It starts from Andhra Pradesh and runs through Orissa, Madhya Pradesh, Chhattisgarh, West Bengal, Jharkhand, Bihar and Maharashtra. This stretch has been termed as the 'Red Corridor.' 

The incident that had sparked the Naxal movement was started on May 25, 1967 by Communist Party of India (Marxist) and was headed by Charu Mazumdar and others. The CPI (M) was greatly impressed by the philosophies of Mao Zedong, a Chinese national, and propagated and practiced his ideologies.

Later, Charu spread the Naxal movement through his write-ups of which the 'Historic Eight Documents' became the bedrock of Naxal ideology.

The main premise of the Naxals was the upliftment of the poor peasants and they wanted the land tiller to be the land owners. But with time, the list of their demands kept growing.

Now, following are the main demands:

A democratic atmosphere should be created in the State. The government should respect people's right to fight for their democratic demands.

Implement reforms in the agricultural sector like Land Ceiling Act.

Implement policies of industrialisation and other schemes based on local resources in place of the liberalisation, privatisation and globalisation policies being followed now.

Recognise the tribal people's rights on forest.

Form a separate Telangana State.

Cessation of atrocities on Dalits. 

Recover money from the affluent who evade taxes.

Naxals never had a peaceful approach to attain their demands. They often resorted to violence. It's an irony that they soon started following what they had set out to crush--atrocities. Available statistics reveal horrific picture. 

According to the Ministry of Home Affairs, following are numbers of people killed by the Naxals. 

1996: 156 deaths
1997: 428 deaths
1998: 270 deaths
1999: 363 deaths
2000: 50 deaths
2001: more than 100 deaths
2002: 140 deaths
2003: 451 deaths
2004: more than 500 deaths
2005: 892 deaths
2006: 749 deaths
2007: 384 deaths

According to various sources, it is believed that more than 6,000 people have been killed in the Naxal violence in the last twenty years. That's the reason why the govt has finally woken up to the Naxal threat and has described it as the greatest threat to India's internal security.


The Naxal movement- Hindustan Times


----------



## Justin Joseph

Arundhati Roy is the darling of orange media

The video belongs to NDTV and its owner is hardcore communist, married to sister of CPM Chief's wife.


----------



## Justin Joseph

*Why does the media fools us with her Arundhati name?

*

Arundhati Roy was born to a Keralite Syrian Christian mother, the women's rights activist Mary Roy, and a Bengali hardcore maoist father, a tea planter by profession. *Roy is a cousin of prominent media personality owner of NDTV 24X7and NDTV India Prannoy Roy *(interestingly *Prannoy Roy's mother also comes from Christian background and he is married to Radhika Roy who is the sister of CPI(M) Politburo member Brinda Karat, wife of CPI (M) General Secretary Prakash Karat .*

........ What a combination of people - no doubt they belong to the anti - India and anti - Hindu elite and political clout of India, who are running the show now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RobbieS

I dont think NDTV is a shadow communist channel. Its anchors and journalists including Barkha Dutt and Bikram Choudhary are anything but communists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

RobbieS said:


> I dont think NDTV is a shadow communist channel. Its anchors and journalists including Barkha Dutt and Bikram Choudhary are anything but communists.



 Arunthity or no Arunthity the naxalit problem is now old enough to deny it or term it as propaganda.


----------



## Spring Onion

Justin Joseph said:


> Arundhati Roy is the darling of orange media
> 
> .



 i should thank your post


----------



## lhuang

You can't stop such movements by killing them. Provide education and work at the grass roots, but I'm sure the GoI know that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

lhuang said:


> You can't stop such movements by killing them. Provide education and work at the grass roots, but I'm sure the GoI know that.



yes lately they said the govt was looking into talks with Naxals


----------



## Iggy

I have no doubt that lack of development in remote areas is the main problem for the increase of naxalites.Thats why government pledges economic devalopment along with the police actions..this is what naxalites dont want..if there is economic devalopment people will refuse to join maoism..thats what all these rebellions in the places where projects which generate a lot of jobs are happening..

I doubt the intention of Arundhathi Roy..she some times act like a total hypocite ..she dont have to say any thing about the actions done by the maoists like this

Maoists burn down tractor, machinery in Jharkhand

We were sexually exploited by comrades: Maoist women


Maoists burn couple alive over land dispute in Jharkhand

along with this the latest actions by the Maoists lost a lot of support from the people..

Maoists kill 11, burn homes in Bihar revenge

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tu tu

Justin Joseph said:


> Yeah, it is right that our resources have been looted by invaders and Britishers.
> 
> And their rule resulted in mismanagement and poverty.
> 
> And after 1947 due to sheer size of India and corruption in bureaucracy the gift of british, many areas remain less developed.
> 
> 
> But Maoist don't want development and want poor remain poor as the Maoist are supported and funded by China.
> 
> Maoist are *anti people and anti development*.
> 
> 
> Maoist bomb blasts schools.
> 
> Maoist bomb blasts hospitals.
> 
> Maoist bomb blasts railway station.
> 
> Maoist burns villages.
> 
> Maoist kills tribal.
> 
> Maoist kills engineers so no village road can be build.
> 
> Maoist looted food grains mend for poor.




101&#37; true.... but its not the fault of poor villagers who are being forced to support naxal leaders on gun point.......
if we wish to eliminate someone we should eliminate naxal leaders not those poor villagers........




> No, i don't think.
> 
> As you don't know about Arundati Roy and Maoist you can't judge.
> 
> They want terrorism and spoil the image of India and that's truth



agreed i dont know about arundati roy.....

but naxal movement was supposed to be the people's peaceful protest against government policies ,which unfortunately is being exploited by a handful of naxal leaders, who instead of making this a peaceful protest turns into violent anti India movement......

naxal leaders like kisenji are terrorist and should be hanged....

but poor villagers are being misguided.....they must be bought back...
and by poor villagers i mean those who were not involved in any sort of anti Indian activities........

you dont kill your brother just because he is not good looking 

Jai Hind!


----------



## Iggy

Jana said:


> yes lately they said the govt was looking into talks with Naxals



Government was always willing to talk to them..its they who always wanted all kind of conditions in talking..after police actions were started against them most of the leaders were caught or shot down and they desperately wanted this operation to be ended.so they now offer to hold talks ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Naxals trying to gain foothold in Gujarat
PTI, Mar 22, 2010, 12.53pm IST


Tags:Gujarat|Naxals|MaoistsAHMEDABAD: CPI (Maoist), a banned organisation, is engaged in gaining a foothold in Gujarat, where the state, despite having a large tribal population, has so far remained unaffected from 'red terror'. 

Arrest of a Naxal activist from Surat and spurt in activities like meetings of such organistion, secret movement of CPI (maoist) cadres in the state, distribution of leaflets asking people to join the armed movement have come to the fore, police sources said. 

The police say that target of CPI (Maoist) in the state are migrants, who have come in large numbers here from different Naxal-affected states. 

"What they are doing here is using the land as place to recruit potential cadres from the large number of migrant population, who have come from Naxal affected states like Orissa, Jharkhand and Bihar, especially in south Gujarat city of Surat and collect funds for their movement," Additional Director General of Police (Law and order) of state Sudhir Sinha said. 

"We have come to know that Surat is also used as a place to cool off by cadres of CPI (Maoist)," Sinha said. 

"Migrant workers leave in very poor condition in Surat and they are the target of CIP (Maoist) activists," he added.


----------



## Imran Khan

Bridge blown up by Maoists
PTI, Mar 22, 2010, 10.48am IST


Tags:Naxals|MaoistsJAMSHEDPUR: A road bridge was blown up by the Maoists in Ghatshila sub-division of East Singhbhum district on Sunday night. 

Ghatshila SDPO Anup Birtheray said the ultras blew up the bridge connecting Musaboni and Dumaria by exploding a landmine. 

The incident occurred ahead of the 48-hour bandh in seven states called by CPI(Maoist) to protest against the Operation Green Hunt. 

The 48-hour bandh has been called from March 22 in Bihar, Jharkhand, Orissa, West Bengal, Chhattisgarh, Andhra Pradesh and three districts of Maharashtra.


----------



## Imran Khan

Gun battles mark Maoists' shutdown in Chhattisgarh 

2010-03-22 20:30:00
Last Updated: 2010-03-22 21:25:47 


Raipur : Maoist guerrillas who had called for a 48-hour shutdown in six states from on Monday, including in Chhattisgarh, fought gun battles with police at three separate locations in their stronghold Bastar region of the state, police said. 

A gun battle broke out in Bastar district's Mardum area when armed guerrillas opened fire on a joint-contingent of the district force (DF) and the Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF). 


Man gunned down by Maoists


Bastar district Superintendent of Police, P. Sundaraj claimed that four guerrillas were killed in the gun battle but sources at the police headquarters here said police failed to recover a single body of the ultras but three rebels were captured with some arms and ammunition. 


Two other gun battles between the police and the Maoists were reported from forested stretches of Narayanpur and Bijapur districts, respectively. 


Reports coming in from the restive Bastar region, spread over about 40,000 sq km area, say the rebels' shutdown had failed to make much impact in Bastar though transporters kept their vehicles off road from the interiors fearing attacks. 

SEARCH


----------



## King Ashoka the Great

plz.. provide the link.

Gujarat is one of India's most developing state....
yes there are farmer problem...but its every were...

and honestly naxals are not problem,problem is government who still don't want army to handle the situation and have given the job to not so trained police.
And the state government politic in village for vote is the huge problem...if situation handle properly this problem can be solve within a year.. 
And then Gujarat will be bad choice for them since *modi is CM* there,he is not a soft guys or i will say he is not going to talk to them for peace....


----------



## Imran Khan

Naxals trying to gain foothold in Gujarat - India - The Times of India


----------



## ajpirzada

*lets keep all the indian insurgency at one place or else there will be many threads running almost everywhere. 
moist naxal and everything.....*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spitfighter

The government is doing all it can to address developmental issues in the tribal regions, Roy should really stop defending/romanticizing the Naxals. If every disgruntled citizen took up arms against the state, we wouldn't have a country left. The government should stomp out the rebels and establish its writ once and for all.

The country is under attack from multiple sides, and here she is spreading her *****. First it was Kashmir, then the seven sisters and now the naxals. Has she nothing better to do than defend enemies of the state?


----------



## Spring Onion

*Maoists kill cop, trigger blast, target Rajdhani Express *
PTI, Mar 23, 2010, 11.38am IST

RANCHI/GAYA: Maoists killed a policeman in Jharkand and triggered two explosions in Orissa early on Tuesday just hours after they targeted a Rajdhani express blasting the rail tracks in Bihar in which the passengers had a miraculous escape after ten coaches derailed. 

As their 48-hour bandh entered the second day on Tuesday, the Maoists stepped up violence leading to disruption of rail services and cancellation of several trains. There was no casualty or injury in the incident involving the Bhubaneswar-New Delhi Rajdhani Express late last night. 

A policeman was also gunned down by the Maoists in Jharkhand's Sareikela-Kharsawan district after they fired indiscriminately on a police patrolling team near Chouka police station around 1.30am. He was identified as Kalicharan Bodra. 

Suspected Naxalites also abducted four traders in Bokaro district. 

A major disaster involving the Rajdhani Express was averted since the train was travelling at a slow speed when ten of its coaches and the engine jumped off the tracks near Gaya station following an explosion triggered by Maoists. 

The accident took place late last night between Kasta and Paraiya stations under Gaya-Mughalsarai section of the East Central Railway, the police said. 

"The train's speed was 75 km per hour and that is why a big disaster could be avoided," train driver R K Singh said, adding that he applied the brakes immediately after seeing the red flag on the rail track. 

An eyewitness said the alertness of the driver prevented a "major mishap". 

Rail traffic was disrupted in the section since midnight last night as cranes were engaged to remove the affected bogies, railway sources said. 

Passengers were taken to Mughalsarai by a rescue train from where a special train was arranged to send them to New Delhi, they said. 

The explosive planted in the tracks between Kasta and Paraiya stations went off shortly after the train left Gaya station, district Superintendent of Police Sushil Khopde said, adding a medical team with rescue train was sent to the spot. 

There was no casualty or serious injury, Khopde said, adding none of the derailed bogies fell on its side which was the reason why no casualty took place. 

The Maoists are observing the shutdown in Jharkhand, Bihar, Orissa, West Bengal, Chhatisgarh, Andhra Pradesh and three districts of Maharashtra to protest against stepped up anti-Naxal operations, price rise and arrests of some of their cadres. 

Train services in the Mumbai-Howrah route in Orissa were suspended following two explosions triggered by the Maoists near Rourkela. 

A goods train which was passing that way got derailed after the blasts at a place between Birsa and Bongomunda stations in the wee hours, railway officials said. 

Preliminary reports have suggested that there were no injuries or causalities in the incident

Maoists kill cop, trigger blast, target Rajdhani Express - India - The Times of India


----------



## Choppers

*Centre plans to spend Rs7,300 crore for development of Naxal-hit states*


New Delhi: The Centre today told the Supreme Court that it has envisaged a Rs 7,300 crore package for the development of Naxal-affected states in the country.


Appearing before a bench of justices B Sudershan Reddy and S S Nijjar, attorney general GE Vahanvati submitted that the Union cabinet has accorded approval for the package but said the government was only sceptical about its implementation because of the Naxals interference in such schemes.

He, however, said the government would soon place details of the package before the apex court in the form of an affidavit.

The attorney general made the submissions during hearing of the petition on killing of over 10 tribals of Gompad village in Chhattisgarh's Dantewada district allegedly by security personnel for reportedly acting as Naxal sympathisers.

After filing the petition before the apex court seeking a CBI inquiry into the alleged killings, all 12 tribals had gone missing.

However, the Chhattisgarh government produced six of the 12 missing tribals before the apex court on February 15 after the Court's direction.

The petition filed by human rights activist, Himanshu Kumar, alleged that the kin of the victims, who filed the earlier petition in the apex court, were allegedly abducted by the Chhattisgarh Police.

Kumar in his petition has alleged that a 28-year-old key witness of the killing, Sodi Sambo, who was undergoing treatment for a bullet wound, was last seen here at the All India Institute of Medical Sciences.


----------



## RPK

Veteran Naxal leader Kanu Sanyal is dead

Kanu Sanyal, one of the founder members of the Naxalite movement, was found hanging at his residence at Seftullajote village, 25 km from Siliguri, on Tuesday.

Seventy eight-year-old Sanyal, a bachelor, was suffering from old age related ailments.

The body has been sent for post-mortem, Inspector General of Police (North Bengal) K L Tamta said.

Sanyal was a founder of the Communist Party of India (Marxist-Leninist) formed in 1969.

The Naxalite movement started from Naxalbari, a small village in North Bengal on May 25, 1967. It was led by Charu Majumdar and Sanyal.

He was also one of the key leaders behind the abortive Naxalite insurrection attempt by radical communist to initiate an "Indian revolution" by violent means.


----------



## Windjammer

The Indian government is preparing to deploy thousands of soldiers to defeat the country's growing Naxalite Maoist insurgency. Home minister P Chidambaram's description of the threat posed by the Naxalites was striking:

The Home Minister told a media conclave in Delhi that the Maoists and Islamic militants represented the two biggest threats to Indias national security, but the former was the more serious.

Jihadi terrorism can be countered, usually successfully, if you are able to share information and act in real time, he said. But Maoism is an even graver threat.

The numbers back up Chidambaram's claim: 

India has suffered only one attack by suspected Islamist militants - a bombing in the western city of Poona which killed 12 people last month - since the devastating one on Mumbai in November 2008.

By comparison, Maoist violence claimed 908 lives in India in 2009, the highest since 1971, according to the Home Ministry.

Chidambaram pledged that the Maoist threat would be eliminated in two to three years, which seems ambitious given that they're operating in 200 of Indias 626 districts. As a internal rather than transnational threat, the Naxalites don't get much attention in the West. But it stikes me that their potential to damage the credibility of India's democratic government or provoke it into overreaction is probably a serious cause for concern. 

Indian minister: Maoists are a greater threat than Islamic terrorists | FP Passport


----------



## RPK

Maoist Disrupts Normal Life In Orissa And Bihar

In the second terror attack, the Maosit group targeted railway tracks of Patna in Bihar and Orissa's Sundergarh&#8217;s track line which were reportedly had been blown up with bomb device.

In this rail track attack, a train got derailed in Patna district of Bihar where no casualty of life has been reported whereas in another other attack they blew up the rail track near Bishra station which is 500 km away from Sundergarh district, causing affect to the operation of rail services in the Chakradharpur division on the Howrah-Mumbai route.

The Bhubaneswar-New Delhi Rajdhani express which was passing between Paraiya and Kastha railway station in Gaya-Mughalsarai section of East Central Railways track got derailed after the powerful impact of the bomb explosion.

In this derail incident, the railway inspector general S.K. Bhardawaj informed, "Eight bogies, including the engine, were derailed after Maoists blew up three to four feet of railway track during their 48 hour shutdown in seven states to protest against operation Green Hunt,"

After the follow of attack, a medical and engineering team camped near the derailment site to provide fast aid to the people and to restore the repair work according to the source&#8217;s report.

In the second incident of rail line attack, senior divisional commercial manager of the Chakradharpur division, V.K. Srivastav stated, "The tracks were blown up at around 1.30 a.m. using land mines. Five wagons of a freight train derailed.&#8221;

To resume the normal operation of train services in the region, immediately the Rail officials arrived at the spot for the speedy repairment of work and to which Srivastav sighted, "Repair work is going on in full swing and we are trying to normalize the train service as soon as possible.&#8221;


----------



## RPK

BBC News - Maoist rebels in India 'blow up railway tracks'

Maoist rebels in India have killed two people and blown up sections of railway track in four eastern states during a two-day strike, police have said.

The Maoists called the strike on Monday in six states to protest against a major offensive by government troops. 

The destruction of one section of track in Bihar caused an express train to derail. No casualties were reported. 

The rebels want communist rule in a large swathe of India. More than 6,000 people have died in the 20-year fight. 

The Maoists say they are fighting for the rights of the rural poor who complain they have been neglected by governments for decades. 

Gun battle

Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has described the Maoists as the single biggest threat to India's internal security, and ordered a major offensive in November. 

Nearly 50,000 federal paramilitary troops and an equal number of policemen, equipped with helicopters and unmanned aerial surveillance vehicles, are taking part in Operation Green Hunt. 

The Maoists called a 48-hour strike in Bihar, Jharkhand, Orissa, West Bengal, Chhattisgarh and Andhra Pradesh on Monday to "protest at the operations against the movement of the common people". 

On Tuesday, police blamed the rebels for the destruction of a 1.2m (4ft) section of railway tracks, which caused seven coaches and the engine of an express train to derail. 

The incident happened 15km from the Gaya, while the Rajdhani Express was en route from from the city of Bhubaneswar in Orissa to the capital, Delhi, officials said. 

Railway spokesman Samir Goswami told the BBC that the rebels had blown up tracks in three other places in Bihar, West Bengal and Orissa, leading to the cancellation of several services. 

In Jharkhand state, rebels killed one policeman after a prolonged gun battle with security forces in the Saupuria area, police said. 

And in West Bengal state, rebels were blamed for killing a school headmaster, Hemant Pradhan, who was said to be a supporter of the ruling Communist Party of India (Marxist). 

Police said Mr Pradhan was dragged out of his home in Sankrail and shot dead.


----------



## RPK

Maoists blow up track, kill CPI-M leader

Maoist guerrillas killed a Marxist leader and blew up a rail track in West Bengal, disrupting train services for several hours on the second day of a shutdown in six states. 

The Maoists shot dead Hemanta Pradhan, a local leader of the ruling Communist Party of India-Marxist (CPI-M), in Kuldiha village in West Midnapore district. 


Police sources said Pradhan was abducted from his daughter's house Monday night by around 15 armed men. His bullet-riddled body was found Tuesday. 


On Tuesday, the Maoists exploded a landmine between Gidhni and Khatkura stations causing heavy damage, the sources said. 


A South Eastern Railway spokesman said several trains were detained or diverted after that in West Bengal and neighbouring Orissa. 


The Maoists have called a two-day shutdown in Bihar, Jharkhand, Orissa, West Bengal, Chhattisgarh and Andhra Pradesh besides three districts of Maharashtra including Bhandara, Chandrapur and Gadchiroli to oppose a sweeping crackdown on them. 

SEARCH


----------



## RPK

Maoists kill policeman in Jharkhand

The Maoists on Tuesday morning gunned down a policeman in Jharkhand's Sareikela-Kharsawan during their two-day shutdown call, which began on Monday.

The policeman identified as Kalicharan Bodra was killed, when the rebels fired indiscriminately on a police patrolling team near Chouka police station around 1: 30 a.m.

The Maoists later hid into the forests after the police personnel launched a counter attack.

The security forces have launched an extensive search operation and are keeping a strong vigil at strategic locations.

Meanwhile, the Maoists attacked railway tracks in four states of West Bengal, Orissa, Bihar and Jharkhand during the second day of their two-day shutdown call.

At least three trains have been cancelled and over 17 diverted to avoid further attacks.

The Maoists are observing the shutdown across the six states of West Bengal, Bihar, Jharkhand, Chhatisgarh, Orissa and Andhra Pradesh in protest against the Union Budget, which the rebels claim is anti-poor and prepared under the dictates of the World Bank. (ANI)


----------



## RPK

Maoists Kill CPM Leader | West Midnapore | Hemanta Pradhan | Dhanghori | West Bengal - Oneindia News

Jhargram, Mar 23: Maoists gunned down a CPM leader in West Midnapore district, police said on Tuesday, Mar 23.


Buzz up!45-year-old Hemanta Pradhan was secretary of the CPM's local committee at Dhanghori.


According to police, Pradhan was forcibly taken out of his house last night by a group of 20-25 armed Maoists and shot dead.

Pradhan's body was spotted by the police and local villagers this morning near Kuldiha area.


----------



## RPK

*Incident-free Maoist bandh in Vizag*

HYDERABAD/VISAKHAPATNAM: The 48-hour bandh call given by CPI (Maoist) passed off without any incidents across the State even as the police remained on a high alert anticipating violence.


In Visakhapatnam and Srikakulam districts, the police stepped up vigil following an exchange of fire between police and Maoists across the border in Orissa in the Narayanapatna block. The 48-hour bandh call was given across six States including West Bengal, Bihar, Jharkhand, Chhattisgarh, Orissa, AP and three districts in Maharashtra in protest against the operation `Green Hunt&#8217; and the alleged fake encounters of top Maoist leaders Sakhamuri Appa Rao and Kondal Reddy recently.

It was, however, learnt that the rebels did attempt to carryout blasts but remained unsuccesful. It was observed by local people and later confirmed by the police that soil was dug up close to the culverts close to Vakapally village in Visakhapatnam district, which could be a possible plan to trigger blasts.

It is also learnt that late last night, a few people suspected to be Maoists cut down two trees blocking the road towards Kottapalli village in the G Madugula mandal of Visakhapatnam district.

Later, they also distributed a few pamphlets asking the people to observe bandh. But, the police, who learnt of the information, rushed a party there, only to find that the Maoists had left by then.

On the other hand, due to the exchange of fire across the border in Orissa in the Narayanapatna block, the police forces along with the Greyhound personnel and the CRPF posted along the AP border were put on high alert to prevent any infiltration into this part of the State.

On the other hand, a few units of the two battalion of CRPF forces present in Visakhapatnam district were pressed into service into the deeper forest areas surrounding Sileru and Chintapalli to carry out search operations. In other districts including Karimnagar, Warangal and Adilabad, police intensified checking of vehicles and deployed additional police parties


----------



## RPK

The Hindu : News : Special force to tackle Maoists

The West Bengal government is raising a counter-insurgency force to be trained by the elite Greyhounds force based in Andhra Pradesh for specialising in counter-guerrilla activities of Maoists active in certain parts of the State.

The matter was discussed at a meeting, where Inspector General of the Greyhound Force Anjani Kumar and State's Director-General of Police, Bhupinder Singh, were present here earlier this week.

Personnel selected from the State Armed Police will receive training at the Greyhounds Academy in Andhra Pradesh that specialises in preparing special commandoes to tackle anti-extremist activity. 

The first batch is expected to complete the training process by the end of this year, official sources said.

The Greyhounds force is an elite anti-naxal force that specialises in conducting jungle warfare applying guerrilla tactics to counter those of the Maoists. It has been highly successful in demolition of Maoists' stronghold in Andhra Pradesh. 

Jungle warfare
The need for a specialised troop &#8212; adept in jungle warfare and matching up to the guerrilla tactics adopted of the Maoists &#8212; has been talked about repeatedly for taking on the ultras in the region since the police as well as the Central paramilitary forces are not trained for operating under such extreme conditions. 

Meanwhile, Mr. Singh met high-ranked police officials from Jharkhand and the Central Reserve Police Force on Friday at an undisclosed location in the State's Paschim Medinipur district to discuss the outcomes of the first phase of the inter-State anti-Maoist joint operations and chalk out the strategy for the next phase of offensive. 

&#8220;During the meeting, we discussed on matters of mutual concern,&#8221; Mr. Singh toldThe Hindu.

Mr. Singh also hinted that the next phase might witness operations on the Orissa front too and with the recent deployment of Central forces in Orissa, the possibility of launching a coordinated joint security operation along the borders of West Bengal, Jharkhand and Orissa is high. 

Though the first phase of operation, which was based on specific intelligence inputs, at the West Bengal-Jharkhand border yielded positive results like reclamation of many hitherto liberated zones and razing down of several Maoist camps, there had been no significant arrests or recovery. 

Maoists call for bandh
Meanwhile, the Maoistshave called a 48-hour-bandh in West Bengal, Jharkhand, Bihar, Chhattisgarh, Orissa, Madhya Pradesh and in three districts of Maharashtra from March 22 in protest against the joint operations against them. 

In a press statement on Thursday, Maoist Polit Bureau member Kishanji has warned of a counter-attack in an attempt to thwart the State offensive but added that the path for dialogue was still open if the Centre suspended operations.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Maoists Kill Police, Trigger Bomb Blast, Target Rajdhani Express ​*


> RANCHI/GAYA: Maoists killed a policeman in Jharkand and triggered two explosions in Orissa early on Tuesday just hours after they targeted a Rajdhani express blasting the rail tracks in Bihar in which the passengers had a miraculous escape after ten coaches derailed.
> 
> As their 48-hour bandh entered the second day on Tuesday, the Maoists stepped up violence leading to disruption of rail services and cancellation of several trains. There was no casualty or injury in the incident involving the Bhubaneswar-New Delhi Rajdhani Express late last night.
> 
> A policeman was also gunned down by the Maoists in Jharkhand's Sareikela-Kharsawan district after they fired indiscriminately on a police patrolling team near Chouka police station around 1.30am. He was identified as Kalicharan Bodra.
> 
> Suspected Naxalites also abducted four traders in Bokaro district.
> 
> A major disaster involving the Rajdhani Express was averted since the train was travelling at a slow speed when ten of its coaches and the engine jumped off the tracks near Gaya station following an explosion triggered by Maoists.
> 
> The accident took place late last night between Kasta and Paraiya stations under Gaya-Mughalsarai section of the East Central Railway, the police said.
> 
> "The train's speed was 75 km per hour and that is why a big disaster could be avoided," train driver R K Singh said, adding that he applied the brakes immediately after seeing the red flag on the rail track.
> 
> An eyewitness said the alertness of the driver prevented a "major mishap".
> 
> Rail traffic was disrupted in the section since midnight last night as cranes were engaged to remove the affected bogies, railway sources said.
> 
> Passengers were taken to Mughalsarai by a rescue train from where a special train was arranged to send them to New Delhi, they said.
> 
> The explosive planted in the tracks between Kasta and Paraiya stations went off shortly after the train left Gaya station, district Superintendent of Police Sushil Khopde said, adding a medical team with rescue train was sent to the spot.
> 
> There was no casualty or serious injury, Khopde said, adding none of the derailed bogies fell on its side which was the reason why no casualty took place.
> 
> The Maoists are observing the shutdown in Jharkhand, Bihar, Orissa, West Bengal, Chhatisgarh, Andhra Pradesh and three districts of Maharashtra to protest against stepped up anti-Naxal operations, price rise and arrests of some of their cadres.
> 
> Train services in the Mumbai-Howrah route in Orissa were suspended following two explosions triggered by the Maoists near Rourkela.
> 
> A goods train which was passing that way got derailed after the blasts at a place between Birsa and Bongomunda stations in the wee hours, railway officials said.
> 
> Preliminary reports have suggested that there were no injuries or causalities in the incident.



http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/i...ow/5714836.cms


*Six Cops Injured in Encounter with Maoists​*


> Sitamarhi (Bihar), Mar 23 (PTI) Six policemen including a station house officer were injured, when armed Maoists exchanged fire with police at a market in Belsand in Bihar's Sitamarhi district today.
> 
> Superintendent of Police Anwar Hussain said over 500 heavily-armed Maoists suddenly arrived at Belsand Bazaar and ordered shopkeepers to observe a shutdown in response to their 48-hour strike call in seven states including Bihar since yesterday.
> 
> Police rushed to the spot and in the exchange of fire six policemen, including the SHO of Belsand, Virendra Yadav and five constables were injured while the naxalites managed to escape, he said.
> 
> The naxalites earlier damaged a police vehicle and ransacked several shops, besides smashing windscreens of several vehicles, Hussain said.
> 
> The injured have been admitted to a government hospital in Sitamarhi, he said, and informed that it was difficult to specify where any casualties took place on the Maoists part.



http://www.ptinews.com/news/577984_S...r-with-Maoists



seems they are able to attack at will.....hindustan should do more to quell violence waged by home-grown militants before it spreads to other parts of the region.


----------



## prithwidw

Enough said about maoists/naxals. These bloody terrorists should be exterminated like rats. And about Arundhati Chowdhury, she is lucky to be an Indian citizen. All her rants would not be possible if she would like to choose any other neighbouring country as her domicile.

She is a completely gone case, which needs only psychiatric attention.


----------



## booo

Q+A - What business risks do Maoist rebels pose? | Top News | Reuters

NEW DELHI (Reuters) - Maoist rebels have stepped up attacks in parts of India this week in response to a planned government offensive, a conflict that could hurt investment plans, particularly in the country's mineral belt. Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has described the insurgency as the biggest internal security challenge. Here are some questions and answers on the insurgency and possible risks to industry and investment.

*WHO ARE THE MAOISTS?*

The rebel movement started as a peasant revolt in Naxalbari village in West Bengal in 1967. It was initially crushed by the government, but the rebels regrouped in the 1980s. They say they are fighting for the rights of the poor and the disenfranchised.

They now number an estimated *22,000* combatants in more than *180 of the country's 630 districts*. They operate across a "red corridor" stretching from the Nepal border to West Bengal and through central India into the southern state of Andhra Pradesh.

*The rebels are armed with automatic rifles, shoulder-fired rockets, explosives and mines.*

Indian officials say the movement is now spreading to cities and bigger towns where the rebels enjoy support from some educated youth and intellectuals.

*HOW BIG IS THE RISK TO INVESTORS?*

While the economic impact may be small compared with India's trillion dollar economy, the insurgency and the sense that it is worsening signals that India does not fully control its own territory and adds to risks for companies considering investments.

*The Maoists regularly attack railway lines and factories, aiming to cripple economic activity. With the rebels controlling vast swathes of mineral-rich areas, the government has often struggled to transport coal to power and steel companies.*

*WHAT COMPANIES HAVE BEEN IMPACTED?*

The effect of the Maoist insurgency has already taken its toll on business. Work on a $7-billion steel plant by India's third largest steel producer, JSW Steel Ltd, has been delayed.

Frequent rebel strikes have hit production and shipment at firms such as India's largest miner of iron ore, NMDC Ltd's and state-run National Aluminium Co Ltd.

Rebels sided with farmers during violent protests against government moves to acquire farmland for industry, forcing the scrapping of a Tata Motors' Nano car plant and a $3 billion chemicals hub complex in eastern India. Protests by farmers have also delayed work on two separate plants by the world's leading steelmakers Arcelor Mittal and POSCO in Orissa.
*
WHAT HAS BEEN THE GOVERNMENT'S RESPONSE?*

The government has deployed hundreds of state and central police in the country's east to halt the Maoists' advance, *but so far has refused to send in the army*. The government says it could take up to five years to defeat the Maoists.

(Writing by Krittivas Mukherjee)


----------



## riju78

come on rohit pls stop posting the same thing everywhere. Write something abt the post.


----------



## Spring Onion

*Maoists kill six, victims include 3 security men*

Six persons including three security personnel were killed by armed Maoists in separate incidents in Orissa, Bihar and West Bengal early today in fresh Naxal attacks.

The Maoists also blew up a government toll plaza in Gaya district in Bihar using dynamites and looted 16 weapons. They snatched Rs three lakh in cash from the plaza counters. Two persons including a security guard were killed in this attack.

The violence occured as the Maoist' 48-hour bandh in seven states to protest against the Government's operations against Naxals drew to a close.

Police said three security personnel were killed and six injured, four of them critically, in a fierce encounter with Maoists in Gajapati district in Orissa early today.

Acting on a tip-off about movement of ultras, a team of security personnel including the elite anti-naxal Special Operation Group (SOG) and state police had launched a combing operation in Ambajari forest in the wee hours.

In the exchange of fire, three SOG jawans were killed and six others injured, police said adding that four jawans were shifted to Vishakhapatnam as their condition was stated to be critical.

The dead were identified as Sanjeet K Tirkey, Balram Pradhan and Deepak Sonbhoy, while casualty from the Maoist side, if any, was yet to be ascertained, police said.

In another incident in nearby Malkangiri district, Maoists blew up a pump house and control room near the pipeline of a private industrial house meant for movement of minerals in Chitrakonda area.

Police said about 50 armed ultras raided the area in the early hours and triggered an explosion after overpowering and assaulting the guards present at the site.

In Bihar, Maoists killed two persons, including a private security guard and snatched 16 weapons at a government toll plaza at Mahapur in Gaya district.

DIG (Magadh range) Anupama Nilekar said over 200 heavily armed Maoists arrived at the toll plaza spraying bullets and hurling bombs killing one of the guards identified as Wakil Singh.

The attackers also shot dead a truck driver identified as Krishna Kant and injured some personnel in charge of security at the toll plaza.

The Naxalites looted 16 weapons, including one rifle, 12 double barrel guns and three regular guns from the security guards of the private Magadh Security Force, besides over 100 rounds of ammunition from the guards deployed at the plaza.

The ultras used dynamites to blow up the office of the toll plaza before leaving the spot besides taking away five computers, damaging 12 computers and destroying papers.

The Maoists looted cash worth around Rs three lakh from the toll plaza, Nilekar said, adding both sides exchanged hundreds of rounds during the encounter.

In West Bengal, Maoists killed a CPI(M) activist, after abducting him from home in West Midnapore district. The incident occured a day after a local committee secretary of the party was gunned down.

Police said Basir Khan, a CPI(M) supporter, was forcibly taken away from his Jaynagar home under Jhargram sub-division by armed ultras last evening.

His bullet-riddled body was recovered from the area today.

Maoists kill six, victims include 3 security men- Hindustan Times


----------



## AVADI

I think this is Pakistan defence forum where one can discuss the defence related matters of Pakistan but seeing most of the threads here discuss about India or India vs China seems like its Indian forum come on guys lets concentrate on Pakistan defence.

P.S:The above goes for both Pakistanis and Indians.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Maoists Open Fire at SPO in Malkangiri​*


> KORAPUT: A special police officer (SPO) was injured after Maoists fired at him at village in Malkangiri district on Tuesday. The headman of Maribada village also sustained injuries in the incident. Till report last came in, the duo were admitted to the district headquarters hospital in a critical condition. While the SPO has been identified as Basudev Khillo, the village headman is Sama Pujari, police said. "No casualty has been reported. The condition of the SPO is critical as he has received bullets in his chest. Both of them have been admitted in hospital," inspector-in-charge of Malkangiri police station Ram Krushna Pati said.
> 
> The Maoist violence took place on the second day of the two-day bandh call given by the Red outfit in protest against Operation Green Hunt. Sources said a group of about 10 armed Maoists swooped down upon Maribada village around 4.30 pm, about 40 km from here and fired at the SPO. As it was a crowded place, the village headman was also injured.
> 
> "The SPO was on leave and was attending a puja in his village. Believing that the SPO has died, the Maoists left the village," Pati said.
> 
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/c...ow/5716951.cms


----------



## waraich66

Battling the Maoists in Jharkhand

By Salman Ravi
BBC Hindi service, Jharkhand

Indian troops in Jharkhand
The government has launched a major offensive against the rebels

It is a difficult terrain enveloped in dense forest cover and spread over several square kilometres.

East Singbhum district in the eastern Indian state of Jharkhand has been considered the heartland of the Maoist insurgency for more than two decades now.

"Either walk or ride a motorbike," I am advised by Faiyaz who is heading a group of paramilitary troops from the Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF).

We are in the forests of Derabasa in Ghatsila sub-district and Faiyaz tells me that the road is littered with landmines.

"Venturing in this terrain on a four-wheeler can be risky," he says.

Recently, a massive anti-Maoist operation was launched in the area by the federal home ministry and the Jharkhand state government.

Battle lines

Thousands of paramilitary troops, including the Combat Battalion for Resolute Action (Cobra) - the special force raised to tackle the Maoist insurgency in India - have been deployed in the operation.

Battle lines are drawn as the security forces take position to "liberate the forests" from the armed Maoist guerrillas.

The region has seen several violent incidents, including the killing of a member of parliament, Sunil Mahato of the state's governing Jharkhand Mukti Morcha party.

Last August, the insurgents killed 11 security personnel in the Burudih area in a powerful landmine explosion.

The rebels also blew up railway tracks derailing the prestigious Rajdhani Express train.
Tribal villagers in Jharkhand
Villagers say they are caught in the crossfire

"This is a crucial operation," says senior police official Anup Birtharay.

The operation is focused on the northern side of the district which shares its borders with Lalgarh forests in neighbouring West Bengal state.

In the south, the district borders the state of Orissa, another hotbed of Maoist insurgency.

"The geographical outlay of this region is such that it has always been an easy haven for the Maoist guerrillas. Carrying out a major offensive against the police or the civilians, the guerrillas move easily to the bordering states. This make the task before security forces much more difficult," Mr Birtharay says.

'Unnerving journey'

It is 7.30pm and the task before the security forces is to "dominate" the ravines of Derabasa, some 20km (12 miles) north of Ghatsila.

I am told this is the first time the police have ventured into the thick forest cover here.

Combat forces gear up to march.

It is an unnerving journey along the muddy tracts that lead to Derabasa village. The hills surrounding Derabasa are said to provide a safe shelter to the Maoists who not only take refuge here but also hold their training camps.

The Maoist guerrillas often seek food in the nearby villages and locals say they are caught in the middle.

"The Maoists come asking for food. They ask us to cook for them and feed them. The police ask us not to give them even a grain. Police are here today. But what will happen tomorrow? We will be at the mercy of the Maoist armed squads. Who is going to protect us then?" asks a villager who doesn't want to be named.

I hear the same complaint in several villages.

The police have picked up about 50 villagers from the area accusing them of being Maoist sympathisers.

From Derabasa, police say they have recovered household material looted by the rebels from a nearby village.
Troops hunting for Maoist rebels in Jharkhand
Combat forces have to cope with dense forest Photo: Mahadeo Sen

Mr Birtharay says they did not take any action against the villagers because they were compelled by the Maoists to work as porters to carry the stolen goods back to the village and help organise a feast.

The security forces have dominated the area for the first time in many years, setting up camps in the forests.

For the first time, the forces have established control in as many as eight hills in remote areas like Kesarpur, Pulgoda, Hedelbera, Charinda Jhatijharna and Badajudi.

Troops have now been deployed along the streams and ponds in the forest while guards are keeping an eye on the local grocery stores in the remote villages which rebels rely on.

"Once the supply line is cut, it would force the Maoists to come out of the forests and surrender," said a trooper involved in the operations.

But what is worrying the locals is that the security forces have also told the tribals not to venture into the forests.

"For tribals forests are home. They depend on the forest produce for livelihood. They collect leaves to make small plates that they sell in the market as well as twigs that are used to brush teeth in rural India," says my local guide, Dharishchandra Singh.

However, almost a fortnight into the biggest operation against the Maoists so far, the security forces have not made any significant breakthrough.

No weapons have been recovered, nor any big Maoist leader been caught. And no one knows how long this will go on.

"We are keeping our fingers crossed, waiting for the day when this all ends. We have not been to the forests and there is no other source of income for us. We pray that normal life returns soon," says a villager in Jhatijharna.


----------



## Justin Joseph

*Maoists Chairman Prachanda and fellow Maoists flock to Baba Ramdevs camp*







Notwithstanding his anti-India outbursts, Nepals Maoist leader Pushpa Kamal Dahal Prachanda seems to have developed an affinity with Indian yoga guru Ramdev.

*Yoga enthusiasts attending Ramdevs camp in Kathmandu were surprised to find the former prime minister in their midst on Monday morning and performing asanas and pranayams.*

*This is a happy coincidence as Maoism and spiritualism has come together. It will strengthen nationalism, said Ramdev hinting at Prachandas campaign for Nepals resurgence.*

Maoist central committee member Hisila Yami who was also present informed that during the 10-year civil war, she and other comrades living in jungles had resorted to yoga to keep fit.

*Civil war was needed to remove monarchy and restore democracy. Theres no need to go to jungles again, said Ramdev hinting at Prachandas comments on possibility of another peoples revolt.*

He also spoke on a range of issues from potential of hydro-electricity in Nepal to stopping use of fertilizers in cultivation.

We are against MNCs and foreign products and even Leftists support us on this issue, he said as a smiling Prachanda clapped in between his breathing exercises.

*Ramdevs camp has also attracted President Ram Baran Yadav and Chairman of the ruling Communist Party of Nepal (UML) Jhalanath Khanal.*

In recent months, the Unified Communist Party of Nepal (Maoist) chief has launched an anti-India tirade blaming the southern neighbour of interference in Nepals politics and sovereignty.

Prachandas party, the main opposition in parliament, is attempting to topple the ruling coalition government blaming it of being the biggest obstacle in the peace and constitution drafting processes.

Prachanda and fellow Maoists flock to Ramdev?s camp- Hindustan Times


*Prachanda does a Ramdev U-turn on yoga*

*Once a staunch opponent of introducing yoga education in Nepal, Maoist leader Prachanda on Monday participated in a yoga session of Baba Ramdev and said the practice helps in "social transformation".*

Participating in a yoga session at Dhulikhel near here, Prachanda said, "yoga not only cures your body but has an effect on mind as well." "It also helps in social transformation".

Prachanda, who firmly opposed ushering in yoga lessons in Nepal in 2007, participated in the yoga session after accepting Ramdev's request in this regard. *The Maoist leader also lauded the Indian yoga guru's "historic" contribution in education and research of yoga science.*

*"If Maoism meets yoga and its spirituality, it would facilitate peace and prosperity," Ramdev said at the session, where Prachanda remained for around half an hour and preformed various 'asanas' like 'Pranayam' and 'Kapalvati'.*

Prachanda does a Ramdev U-turn on yoga


----------



## Justin Joseph

^^^^^^

Why this thread is moved here?????????

What it has to do with India's Insurgency Problem??

This thread is about Nepali Maoist and Baba Ramdev in Nepal.

Nepal is not India but a separate country.


----------



## RPK

*Top brass behind bars, rifts hit Maoists*

 Apr 2, 2010, 01.15am IST


*NEW DELHI:* The Maoists seem to be facing a leadership crisis due to differences at the top.

Though the arrest of six out of 14 politburo members of CPI (Maoist) in the past three years had already made a heavy dent, recent reports indicating differences between chief Ganapathi and senior leader Koteswar Rao alias Kishenji appear to have made ripples down to the lower cadre.

Security agencies recently seized a number of documents, including correspondence between Ganapathi and Kishenji, showing that the differences had turned into &#8216;suspicion&#8217; between them over their individual security.

&#8220;The documents show that there are clear differences at the top over methodologies of operations. It, in fact, corroborated what Kishenji&#8217;s right-hand man Telugu Deepak told his police interrogators in West Bengal,&#8221; said a senior security official. Deepak alias Venkateswara Reddy, a West Bengal state committee member, was arrested by the state police on March 2, 2010.

Besides stating how top leaders were not sure about each other&#8217;s actions amid facing heat from the security forces across Naxal-infested states, Deepak told cops how even the movements of politburo members had, of late, been compromised.

Referring to the seized documents, the officials said the differences had occurred over the way Kishenji and his comrades in West Bengal, Jharkhand and Bihar were associating themselves with the Lalgarh resistance, as against Ganapathi&#8217;s idea of taking on security forces simultaneously in different states.

CPI (Maoist) &#8212; which came into existence after the merger of the People&#8217;s War Group (PWG), active in certain districts of
Andhra Pradesh, Orissa and Chhattisgarh, with the West Bengal-Bihar-Jharkhand centred Maoist and Communist Centre (MCC) in 2004 &#8212; is now facing pulls from different sides.

While one group led by Kishenji wants to dominate Lalgarh, considering it the centre of their resistance, the other, led by Ganapathi, feel the West Bengal unit is excessively obsessed with local politics. Though both Kishenji and Ganapathi were with the PWG in Andhra Pradesh, security agencies found that the former now seems to be more interested in the affairs of the northern parts having its nerve centre in West Bengal and Jharkhand.

The MCC and PWG groups within the CPI (Maoist) also differ on their methods of operation. Differences had cropped up in the wake of the beheading of Jharkhand police inspector Francis Indwaar last year. While erstwhile MCC leaders had justified such action, ex-PWG cadres objected to the killing. Besides, erstwhile PWG members are finding it tough to deal with MCC leaders, who are divided themselves on caste lines.

&#8220;The security forces are now trying to use these differences as an opportunity to break the cadre,&#8221; a security official said. 


Top brass behind bars, rifts hit Maoists - India - The Times of India


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

i wish bharat luck in tackling this home grown terror network


----------



## Speaker

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> i wish bharat luck in tackling this home grown terror network



This is not a home-grown terror network. If you are trying to draw similarities with the problems Pakistan is facing now, that will be incorrect. The Maoists were never nurtured to harm another state, country or region. This does not have to do with religious extremism or indoctrination either. This is a deep-rooted social and security issue that needs to be addressed on priority.

The easy solution is development. But it is much easier said than done. Almost 90% of the Naxal "movement" is justified, where they ask for economic and social equality. Those are undeniable rights every country should provide. But 10% of them are against the concept of democracy. They want to overthrow the constitution and setup their own version of equality by making India a communist country. These elements need to be controlled and eliminated from the mainstream. What is the point of development if they keep blowing up every piece of infrastructure that is currently present? Ideal situation would be to treat it like a war zone and have your commandos sweep areas and have developmental teams "embedded" within. This would be a brutal form of "Carrot & Stick".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

i get mildly amused when hindustanys come up with such responses. Fact of the matter is, even your own pm singh stated that naxalites are single biggest threat to india's national security

naxals dont have global agenda....but they are a home grown terrorist outfit -- at least based on most definitions of ''terrorist''

didnt they blow up a train and kill over 30 police officers in the past month or so? 

you dont have to be "religious extremist'' to be a terrorist..... 

naxal has a presence in 1/3 of india (larger than the size of all Pakistan). So we wish you good luck in tackling this home-grown terror outfit.


----------



## Speaker

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> i get mildly amused when hindustanys come up with such responses. Fact of the matter is, even your own pm singh stated that naxalites are single biggest threat to india's national security
> 
> naxals dont have global agenda....but they are a home grown terrorist outfit -- at least based on most definitions of ''terrorist''
> 
> didnt they blow up a train and kill over 30 police officers in the past month or so?
> 
> you dont have to be "religious extremist'' to be a terrorist.....
> 
> naxal has a presence in 1/3 of india (larger than the size of all Pakistan). So we wish you good luck in tackling this home-grown terror outfit.



I am not denying anything - they are a threat to India's national security. And you are correct if allowed a smart play of words. I just wanted to point out that there are no parallels between the two. I may be mistaken, but I got the feeling that you are referring to this problem the same way the world refers to Pakistan's problems with its "home grown terror network". I am all for tackling these "terrorists" regardless of their religious, social or ethnic affiliations, for they can be no pick-and-choose when battling terrorism.

The good thing is that the present home minister has acknowledged this danger and people are slowly empathizing with the valid points raised forward by the movement. I just hope the right people are put on the job and this menace is nipped.


----------



## Iggy

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> i get mildly amused when hindustanys come up with such responses. Fact of the matter is, even your own pm singh stated that naxalites are single biggest threat to india's national security
> 
> naxals dont have global agenda....but they are a home grown terrorist outfit -- at least based on most definitions of ''terrorist''
> 
> didnt they blow up a train and kill over 30 police officers in the past month or so?
> 
> you dont have to be "religious extremist'' to be a terrorist.....
> 
> naxal has a presence in 1/3 of india (larger than the size of all Pakistan). So we wish you good luck in tackling this home-grown terror outfit.



PM stated that its the biggest menace in India but didnt tagged them as terrorist..they are Indians and government knows they are partially responsible for the increase in the support of terrorism..Thats why theyd didnt use Military rather it uses police and para military to handle the situation..also the government pledges economic devalopment in back ward areas along with the operation ..it helped to lost support for the maoists..and since the action begun most of the leaders are shot dead or jailed..and rumours that there top most Kishenji is also dead..about Maoists controlling 1/3rd of India ,its rediculous..India has one of the largest railway network and cant secure each and every railway link..if some maoists destroyed some rail link doesnt mean they are controlling that area..its just hit and run cases..yes there are some places they have significant influvence but they are loosing support and they are on the run ..


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

good good GOOD! best of luck 

and where did i say they control 1/3 of india? Re-read my post. I said they have presence there in 1/3 of india. They seem to have expanded their turf.


from an indian source (for your comfort ):




> The Naxalites may pose a graver threat to India's economic power, potentially more damaging to Indian companies, foreign investors and the state than pollution, crumbling infrastructure
> or political gridlock, the report said. &#8216;&#8216;The growing Maoist insurgency over large swathes of the mineral-rich countryside could soon hurt some industrial investment plans. Just when India needs to ramp up its industrial machine to lock in growth and when foreign companies are joining the party -- Naxalites are clashing with mining and steel companies essential to India's long-term success,'' the report said.
> 
> There was growing concern over the widening reach of Naxalites as they operated in 30&#37; of India, up from 9% in 2002, the report said. The terror groups have already begun operating on the edge of industrialised Maharashtra. &#8216;&#8216;They (Naxalites) are planning to penetrate India's major cities, and are looking to encircle urban centres, find sympathy among students
> and the unemployed and create armed, secret, self-defence squads that will execute orders,'' it added.




'Naxals threat to India's eco power' - India Business - Biz - The Times of India


----------



## Iggy

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> good good GOOD! best of luck
> 
> and where did i say they control 1/3 of india? Re-read my post. I said they have presence there in 1/3 of india. They seem to have expanded their turf.
> 
> 
> from an indian source (for your comfort ):
> 
> 'Naxals threat to India's eco power' - India Business - Biz - The Times of India



Sorry my bad..i missread your post...BTW dont take the FICCI report seriouly..they were the one last time published report suggesting Indian government for economic destabilisation of Pakistan by choking water supplys..they tend to publish these kind of non sense articles every year..as far as i know Maoists dont have the capability to start attack on cities ..They dont have any support other than in tribal areas and economically backward areas..If you read some news posted here in PDF you can see ..their top most leader is missing..most of the leader were either killed or arrested,...there is a rift in the organisation and they are on run...


----------



## ajpirzada

*73 security men killed by Naxals in India*
Updated at: 1417 PST, Tuesday, April 06, 2010
NEW DELHI: In the worst Maoist attack, at least 73 CRPF and district force personnel were today killed when a large group of Naxals ambushed them in the thick Mukrana forests of India&#8217;s Chhattisgarh's Dantewada district. 

The dead included 73 CRPF men including a deputy and an assistant commandant, and a head constable of the district police force. 

73 bodies of the personnel, who were part of a 80-member CRPF and a district police team, have been recovered from the site of the attack suspected to have been carried out by about 1000 Naxals, police spokesman and Inspector General R K Vij said.

Eight of the injured CRPF men have been evacuated for treatment from the forest area, he said.

Official sources said the attack took place when the CRPF unit belonging to the 68 Battalion entered the forest for an operation between six and seven am and were ambushed by the Maoists.

Helicopters have been pressed into service to evacuate the injured and bring back the bodies, Chhattisgarh Director General of Police Viswa Ranjan said.

Dense jungles are hampering relief operations.

73 security men killed by Naxals in India - GEO.tv


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

73?????!!!!!!


wow.....


----------



## Siddiqui A

Scores of Indian soldiers killed in Maoist ambushes


The government has launched a major offensive against the rebels
Maoist rebels have killed at least 72 Indian soldiers in a series of attacks on security convoys in the central state of Chhattisgarh, officials say.
Troops were on patrol in dense jungle in a remote part of Dantewada district when rebels opened fire on them and set off explosives, police say.
Rescue teams were also ambushed. Police say fighting is continuing.
It is the biggest loss of life security forces have suffered since launching a recent offensive against the rebels.
Nearly 50,000 federal paramilitary troops and tens of thousands of policemen are taking part in the operation in several states.
Thousands of people have died during the rebels' 20-year fight for communist rule in large swathes of rural India, known as the "red corridor".
'Trap'
Details of the attacks in Dantewada district remain sketchy.

ANALYSIS

By Soutik Biswas
BBC News, Delhi

The attack on troops in Chhattisgarh is the deadliest since they began their latest anti-Maoist operation.
Although details are still sketchy, it is clear it will not be easy for the security forces to defeat the rebels in their strongholds - vast swathes of remote mineral-rich jungles home to tribespeople who form the main support base for the rebels.
Questions have been asked about levels of intelligence and whether security forces are trained to operate in such hostile terrain.
The attack is also a blow to the government - it comes days after Home Minister P Chidambaram described the rebels as "cowards enacting dramas". With the prospect of dialogue unlikely, it appears the government is in for a long and difficult war.
Biswas: A doomed revolution?
Police say the rebels initially attacked a convoy of the paramilitary Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) in the Talmetla area.
However, India's Home Minister P Chidambaram said it appeared that the forces had "walked" into a rebel ambush.
"Something has gone very wrong. They seem to have walked into a trap set by the [Maoists] and casualties are quite high," he said.
RK Vij, a spokesman for the CRPF, told the BBC that 67 bodies of security personnel had been recovered from the site of the fighting.
"The injured troops have been evacuated by helicopter. More reinforcements have been sent," Mr Vij said.
The rebels also attacked troops sent to rescue their colleagues, police said.
"Fighting is still carrying on in the area, and we're having great difficulty getting news from there," police official Ashok Dwivedi told the Reuters news agency from Chhattisgarh state capital, Raipur.
The BBC's Sanjoy Majumder in Delhi says Chhattisgarh is a major stronghold of the Maoists who control large swathes of territory in central and eastern India.
Talks call

The latest attacks come two days after rebels killed at least 10 policemen and injured 10 more in a landmine attack on a police bus in the eastern state of Orissa.
The rebels say they will step up attacks unless the government halts its offensive against them.
Mr Chidambaram has said troops will intensify the offensive if the rebels do not renounce violence and enter peace talks.
The Maoists want four senior leaders freed from jail and the offensive halted before any talks.
Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has described the Maoist insurgency as India's "greatest internal security challenge".
The Maoists say they are fighting for the rights of the rural poor who they say have been neglected by governments for decades.

BBCNEWS


----------



## Siddiqui A

I think india has its own version of taliban now....i really think they can learn a lot from the pakistan army on how to fight back and cut back on the sad loss of life on their side...


----------



## Siddiqui A

seiko said:


> Sorry my bad..i missread your post...BTW dont take the FICCI report seriouly..they were the one last time published report suggesting Indian government for economic destabilisation of Pakistan by choking water supplys..they tend to publish these kind of non sense articles every year..as far as i know Maoists dont have the capability to start attack on cities ..They dont have any support other than in tribal areas and economically backward areas..If you read some news posted here in PDF you can see ..their top most leader is missing..most of the leader were either killed or arrested,...there is a rift in the organisation and they are on run...



my friend seiko...i think the latest events counter your claims...


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Siddiqui A said:


> I think india has its own version of taliban now....i really think they can learn a lot from the pakistan army on how to fight back and cut back on the sad loss of life on their side...



agreed....

seems they are even attacking/blowing up schools. So much for fighting for a communist state -- i didnt know commies were against schools


----------



## Slides

Fact is that many Bharti top leaders and politicians support the maoist. The situation is eerily similar to Pakistan's problems.


----------



## Siddiqui A

funny how there is no feed back or ideas from the indians upon the issue when they are heavily active in other parts of these forums...im sure we can have a good constructive discussion here


----------



## secularguy

^^^another thread is running, that's why:
http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/53321-73-killed-maoists-ambush-crpf-team.html


----------



## ajpirzada




----------



## ajpirzada




----------



## A.R.

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> agreed....
> 
> seems they are even attacking/blowing up schools. So much for fighting for a communist state -- i didnt know commies were against schools



they do attack govt personals and govt buildings..... however they are not indulge in killing/destroying other non govt persons and non govt buildings..


----------



## third eye

Slides said:


> Fact is that many Bharti top leaders and politicians support the maoist. The situation is eerily similar to Pakistan's problems.



This may not be very far from the truth.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Suspected Maoists Gun Down TC Leader​*


> Bankura (WB), April 06: Suspected Maoists today shot dead a local Trinamool Congress leader at Ranibandh in Maoist-hit Bankura district.
> 
> "Swapan Singh Sardar (30) was killed on the spot when Maoists shot him. He was called out of a tea stall and shot from close range this morning," Superintendent of Police Vishal Garg told PTI.
> 
> A manhunt was launched to catch the attackers and no one has been arrested, he said.
> 
> --Agencies



Suspected Maoists gun down TC leader | Siasat


*100 Maoists Kill Duo, Blow up House​*


> SASARAM: In a fresh attack that demonstrated the Maoist ability to hit repeatedly across states, more than a 100 guerrillas armed with sophisticated weapons hit a Bihar village three days after their comrades annihilated a CRPF patrol.
> 
> Late on Thursday, Maoists stormed into a house at Kenarkala village under Chenari police station of Rohtas district and pumped over 24 bullets into Ram Badan Mahato and his son, Vishwambhar Mahato, killing the two on the spot. Then, the attackers blew up their home with dynamite.
> 
> However, residents said that the target in this case wasn't political and related to a long-standing property dispute that a local Maoist leader had with the Mahatos.
> 
> However, it amply demonstrated that the Red cadres were not just fighting a class war against the state and the rich but were willing to lend themselves to extra-curricular battles involving personal disputes.



http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/100-Maoists-kill-duo-blow-up-house/articleshow/5780170.cms


*'Looted Arms Enough to Run Insurgency in Punjab-Sized State'​*


> DANTEWADA: Security forces have initiated steps to "twist the military arm" of the Red guerrillas who believe that "power flows from the barrel of a gun."
> 
> What has worried officials responsible for anti-Maoist operations is the increasing ability of the Left extremists to strike at security forces and government installations as and when they want. "The number of weapons they looted on Tuesday is more than enough to run an insurgency in a state of the size of Punjab," warned a senior official.
> 
> "Such looting of deadly weapons has also taken place in West Bengal, Jharkhand, Orissa, Bihar and Maharashtra," he added.
> 
> To neutralize Maoists, the government has decided to "combatise police by making them enter the Red zone frequently". Besides, security forces will penetrate and set up bases deep inside liberated areas and help the government re-establish its writ there.
> 
> Security officials claimed that the People's Liberation Guerrilla Army (the Maoists' military wing) runs a full-fledged arms training camp in Chhattisgarh's Abhujmad area that slipped out of government control many years ago. "In the past, the Maoists were trained by the LTTE. They even ran a training camp on the Uttarakhand-Nepal border," an officer claimed.
> 
> "It's true we need to silence the Maoist gun. It can be done by orchestrating politico-military-socio-economic-psychological programmes," said B K Ponwar, a retired brigadier who's the director of the Counter-Terrorism & Jungle Warfare College at Kanker, about 200km from Dantewada.
> 
> The CTJWC trains 600 personnel from CISF, BSF, ITBP and SSB and police jawans and officers from Maoist-hit states every six weeks



'Looted arms enough to run insurgency in Punjab-sized state' - The Times of India


*Suspected Maoists Blow Up Three Buildings in Bihar​*


> IANS, Apr 11, 2010, 09.53am IST
> 
> PATNA: Suspected Maoists blew up three government buildings in Bihar's Kaimur district, police said on Sunday.
> 
> The rebels blew up a primary health centre, a middle school and a community hall late Saturday in Sarodag village of Kaimur, about 160 km from here.
> 
> "All three buildings were badly damaged. They were blown up by using dynamites. We suspect the buildings were blown up by Maoists," a police officer said.
> 
> No casualty has been reported.
> 
> In a separate incident Saturday, armed Maoists blew up Kanchanpur middle school in Deo police station area of Bihar's Aurangabad district.



http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/i...ow/5783711.cms


*'Filipino Insurgents in League with Maoists'​*


> Caesar Mandal, TNN, Apr 12, 2010, 01.44am IST
> 
> 
> KOLKATA: After fighting in the jungles for decades, the Maoists are getting ready to raise their urban guerrilla force and for that they are getting help from their Filipino comrades, according to Indian intelligence agencies.
> 
> CPI (Maoist), the largest underground communist party in the world, is turning into a global threat because it is playing a crucial role in unifying communist rebels across the globe, intelligence sources say.
> 
> Indian intelligence agencies claimed that the link between the Maoists and their Filipino comrades came to light during the interrogation of two Maoist rebels arrested from Gujarat in March this year. On Wednesday, the National Intelligence Coordinating Agency of Philippines, too, corroborated this lead.
> 
> The revelation has worried both Indian and foreign intelligence bodies. Agencies under external affairs and defence ministries are now focusing more intensely on the CPI (Maoist).
> 
> Intelligence agencies had alerted the government that the Red brigade in India is setting up urban guerrilla squads for targeted annihilation. This was never denied by the Maoist leadership.
> 
> Intelligence sleuths have reasons to believe that some members of the Communist Party of Philippines (CPP), one of the major communist insurgent outfits of the world, had met Indian Maoist leaders in Chhattisgarh. Agencies also claimed that CPI (Maoist) cadres are undergoing training in urban guerrilla warfare in different Indian cities.



http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/i...ow/5785852.cms

*Road Blocked, Bridge Blown Up in Orissa District​*


> Koraput (Orissa), Apr 10 (PTI) Maoists blew up a bridge and blocked an important road in Orissa's Koraput district, paralysing traffic in many areas in the naxal-hit region today, police sources said.
> 
> The road between Laxmipur and Narayanpatna was blocked with felled trees and a bridge near Mathalomba, about 66 km from here, was blown up with powerful explosives late last night, the sources said.
> 
> A portion of the bridge was badly damaged by the blast, Sub-divisional police officer (SDPO), Laxmipur, Y J Rao said.
> 
> "We have recovered some Maoist posters from the spot in which they have opposed operation Green Hunt," he said.



http://www.ptinews.com/news/603946_R...rissa-district

*Naxals Kill Former Sarpanch in Gadchiroli​*


> Nagpur, April 12: A group of armed Naxalites killed a middle-aged former Sarpanch from Gadchiroli district after suspecting him of being police informer.
> 
> About 20 to 25 Naxalites dragged Malliya Gawde from his house in Kurupalli yesterday around 9:30 pm and attacked him with axe, police said today.
> 
> They also informed the villagers that Gawade was an police informer. The Maoists later ordered villagers to return to their homes and axed him to death, they said, adding Gwade, was basically a farmer in the village.



http://www.siasat.com/english/news/n...nch-gadchiroli

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Maoists Hack Two to Death in Bihar​*


> PTI, Apr 13, 2010, 02.11pm IST
> 
> JAMUI: Maoists abducted and hacked to death a panchayat Samiti member and chairman of the local PACS at Paharpur in Jamui district on Tuesday, police said.
> 
> Maoists raided Rajaun village, abducted panchayat samiti member Arjun Paswan and Rajaun village PACS chief Vishnudeo Yadav. The duo were taken to Paharpur area and hacked to death, they said.
> 
> A combing operation has been launched.



http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/i...ow/5795588.cms


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Naxal Threat: A Moment of Truth​*


> A. Siddique
> 
> *Maoists, like a classic guerrilla force, while remaining submerged in the forested hinterland, have been quietly building up their strength over decades to bring a class revolution in India, without attracting much notice. **India on its part has traditionally chosen to downplay the existential threat; choosing to keep it on the backburner of national conscience. *
> 
> The sporadic news of their operations occasionally make ripples barely noticeable at national and global levels; a police post attacked here, a mine explosion there , a train attacked in a far off place etc.
> 
> *However, away from the glare of media projection, which remains traditionally obsessed with propaganda sound bytes as jihadi terrorism, cross border terrorism and LeT modules, the largest single terrorist threat to India has been festering and suddenly it is mainstream.*
> 
> It has taken wiping out of a CRPF contingent engaged in Operation Green Hunt, in the heartland of Naxal insurgency to drive home to the Indian nation the coming of age of this strain of terror that is totally made in India.
> 
> *The Naxal ambush in the Mukrana forests in the Dantewala district of Chhattisgarh was sprung on April 6, 2010 when the Indian anti-Naxal operation, Green Hunt, was in full swing. It happened to be the worst ever attack by the guerrillas which annihilated a company of CRPF troops by inflicting 80 casualties. At least 82 weapons including two mortars and sophisticated SLRs and Insas rifles, too, were taken away by the insurgents. *
> 
> For decades the Maoist insurgency has operated on the fringes of Indian public awareness but this high toll ambush sounded the movements arrival on the centre stage. This was no low intensity stuff that could be shrugged off but shook the Indian state to the core - for it demonstrated the real scale of the threat that has taken hold of the Indian hinterland.
> 
> Prime Minister Manmohan Singh expressed shock over the incident calling for a review meeting of the National Security Council attended by the service and intelligence chiefs. This seemed rational since the Indian strategy for defeating Maoists at operational and tactical levels is being called into question and Operation Green Hunt has visibly failed to create effects on the ground. *Obviously, the largest deployment of troops outside of the Indian Held Kashmir has failed to prevail and the moment of truth for India is at hand where not the jihadi terrorism but Naxalites have emerged as the nations biggest security threat.
> 
> Naxals are markedly different in nature from the insurgency movements in the Indian Occupied Kashmir and the Indian North East, which are essentially secessionist in nature. Naxals do not want to breakaway; they want to overthrow the government in New Delhi and install one of their own on the model of the Nepalese Maoists.
> 
> Their roots can be traced to 1967 when activists broke away from the Indian mainstream Communist Party and initiated a peasant rising in the West Bengal village of Naxalbari. They attracted landless and dispossessed farmers from vast swaths of jungles in the Indian heartland, whom the dream of Shining India had pushed beyond the edge of a decent survival.
> 
> The movement got a big boost when in 2004 two largest splinter groups joined to form the Communist Party of India (Maoist).
> Maoist cadres are now estimated to be between 10,000 and 20,000 strong and hold sway in vast areas of Indias poorest regions particularly in the Central and Eastern India, affecting more than half of Indias 28 states.
> 
> The guerrillas tax local people, extort payments from business groups like Posco, Mittal and Vedanta, who are aggressively acquiring vast tracts of jungle land and wantonly exploiting the mineral resources, and abduct and kill class enemies such as government officials and police officers.
> 
> The response by the Indian state is no battle for the hearts and minds of the wretchedly poor people in Indias heartland but has taken the form of Operation Green Hunt, the largest ever mobilisation of troops in the central and eastern tribal belt. 40,000 paramilitary troops and policemen armed with sophisticated weapons and helicopter gunships have launched search and destroy missions in the worst affected states of Chhattisgarh, Andhara Pradesh and Maharashtra. The task of sanitising the affected areas is truly daunting. Chhattisgarhs mineral rich Bastar region alone is spread out in about 40,000 sq km and made up of five districts - Bijapur, Kanker, Narayanpur, Bastar and Dantewala; heretofore unfamiliar names which the rising tide of insurgency has turned into familiar ones. The cost in terms of human misery is colossal.
> 
> At least 30 to 40 innocent tribal people are being killed each week in the Adivasi belt and some 2,00000 have fled their homes. This does not include the 50,000 tribal people displaced by Salwa Jadum, the government sponsored militia that has been accused of committing large-scale atrocities.
> 
> The high price paid by the locals is evident from the fact that civilians outnumber the Maoists killed by a factor of 10 to one.
> 
> Law and order is a state subject in India but the centre has already taken on the coordinating and directing the ongoing operations. The Indian army is no longer a detached observer; a brigade headquarter has moved into Chhattisgarh, which has become the heart of the ongoing battle. The Indian air force is also being tasked; a special task force called Guards has been created to control operations of IAF helicopters which are initially being deployed in the logistic role and the rules of engagement for employment of air power against insurgents are being laid down.
> 
> The induction of armed forces to combat Maoist terrorism is a significant development; this being the first time that the armed forces are being called in - into the hinterland - to fight Indias indigenous home-grown terrorism.
> 
> The bloody ambush in Dantewala district of Chhattisgarh marks an important moment in the Indian history; the coming of age of a made in India brand of terrorism. It has been growing under the neglect of Indian government which likes to believe, and strains overtime to have the world believe, that it is a victim of Kashmir centric terrorism emanating from outside.
> 
> India has used massive propaganda campaigns to subvert the Kashmir struggle for the right of self-determination as a terrorist movement; obliterating the lines separating freedom struggles from terrorism. It has developed a knee-jerk reaction response to hold Pakistan responsible for all and sundry acts of terrorism that are indigenous in nature, yet become an implement for whipping Pakistan as a state sponsoring terrorism.
> 
> History has presented India with a moment of truth beyond the hyperbole of spin doctoring; indicating to as to where the true threat of terrorism lies for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The writer is a freelance columnist.
> 
> *


*


Naxal threat: a moment of truth | Pakistan | News | Newspaper | Daily | English | Online*


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Four Maoists arrested; arms, ammunition seized*


> Hazaribagh (Jharkhand), Apr 14 (PTI) Four Maoists were arrested and arms and ammunition seized in a joint operation by the police and CRPF in Hazaribagh district, a senior police officer said today.
> 
> Superintendent of Police Pankaj Kamboj said the four were arrested from the forests bordering Hazaribagh, Bokaro and Giridih district late last night.
> 
> The arrested were identified as Shiv Charan Manjhi, Secretary of the CPI (Maoist) local area committee and an expert in laying landmines, Talo Manjhi, member of the local area committee, Vijay Ravidas, and Shobha alias Subhasini, the chief of the CPI(Maoists) Women wing-Nari Mukti Morcha of Dumri, Pirtand, Vishnugarh and Bokaro Districts, the SP said.
> 
> All the four belong to the Daasta of the CPI (Maoist) Zonal Commander Navin Manjhi of Hazaribagh, Bokaro and Giridih areas and were wanted by the police in connection with more than two dozen cases said, the SP added.



http://www.ptinews.com/news/610008_F...unition-seized

*Maoists kill youth in Jharkhand*


> Giridih, April 15: A youth was shot dead by suspected Maoists in Ratanjori village of Naxal-affected Giridih district here, police said.
> 
> Kishore Rana (26) was attending a ceremony when a group of suspected CPI (Maoist) ultras dragged him and gunned him down, Superintendent of Police Ravi Kant Dhan said.
> 
> The Maoists had suspected Rana to be a police informer.
> 
> A police team reached the spot immediately but all of the ultras managed to escape.



http://www.siasat.com/english/news/m...outh-jharkhand


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Maoists Torch Trucks in Bihar​*


> PATNA: Suspected Maoists have torched several trucks and machines of two road construction companies in Bihar's Vaishali and Aurangabad districts, police said Friday.
> 
> Armed rebels attacked the office of a construction firm in Madarna in Vaishali late Thursday and set on fire scores of earth moving machines, a tractor, truck and dumpers, creating panic among locals and the workers and officials of the company.
> 
> In a separate incident, armed Maoists set on fire three trucks of a construction company at Seema village in Aurangabad Thursday night.
> 
> According to the police, Maoists apparently targeted the construction companies to extort levies.
> 
> Two separate case have been filed and search operations are on to trace the Maoists.






http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/i...ow/5815619.cms


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Naxals Fire at Dantewada Probe Team Official​*


> RAIPUR: *Naxals dressed in CRPF uniform on Saturday fired at the securitymen of former BSF Director General E N Rammohan, who is in Chhattisgarh's Dantewada district to inquire into circumstances that led to the massacre of 76 security personnel by Maoists.*
> 
> Official sources said the Naxals fired a few random shots at the securitymen comprising CRPF and local police personnel guarding Rammohan at Chintalnar in Dantewada district. No one was injured in the firing.
> 
> Sources said the Naxals opened fire as they wanted to make their presence felt. Rammohan is in the district to establish the circumstances preceding and the sequence of events leading to the April 6 attack in which 76 CRPF and local police head constable were killed brutally by Naxals.
> 
> 69-year-old Rammohan will examine the response of the state police and the CRPF both during the ambush and the post-ambush relief and rescue operations besides suggesting measures to mitigate the lapses, if any, so that such incidents do not recur.




http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...PF-camps-in-Dantewada/articleshow/5837535.cms


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Maoist Killed, two CRPF Personnel Injured in Jharkhand​*


> Jharkhand, April 23: A Maoist was killed and four men, including two CRPF personnel, were injured in a fierce gunbattle between security forces and the Maoists at Bandu village in West Singhbhum district on Friday.
> 
> &#8220;The encounter broke out when the Maoists opened fire on a CRPF team. In the return fire, a Maoist was shot dead, and two Maoists were wounded,&#8221; West Singhbhum Superintendent of Police, Akhilesh Jha, told reporters here.
> 
> Two CRPF personnel were also injured, with one suffering bullet wounds in his hand and another in his foot, he said, adding they have been admitted to a hospital in Chakradharpur.
> 
> The CRPF personnel were patrolling near Bandu when the Maoists started firing at them.



http://www.siasat.com/english/news/m...ured-jharkhand


*Naxals Fire at Security Personnel of Former BSF DG​*


> Raipur, Apr 17 (PTI) Naxals dressed in CRPF uniform today fired at the securitymen of former BSF Director General E N Rammohan, who is in Chhattisgarh's Dantewada district to inquire into circumstances that led to the massacre of 76 security personnel by Maoists.
> 
> Official sources said the Naxals fired a few random shots at the securitymen comprising CRPF and local police personnel guarding Rammohan at Chintalnar in Dantewada district. No one was injured in the firing.
> 
> Sources said the Naxals opened fire as they wanted to make their presence felt.
> 
> Rammohan is in the district to establish the circumstances preceding and the sequence of events leading to the April six attack in which 75 CRPF and local police head constable were killed brutally by Naxals.




http://www.ptinews.com/news/613660_Naxals-fire-at-security-personnel-of-former-BSF-DG


*Maoists Attack Four CRPF Camps in Dantewada​*


> RAIPUR: Maoists on Tuesday night carried out near-simultaneous attacks on four CRPF camps in Dantewada district of Chhattisgarh, triggering gunbattles but there was no immediate report of casualties.
> 
> About 300 to 400 Naxalites carried out the attacks on the camps of the paramilitary personnel at Chintangufa, where 75 CRPF men and a policeman were killed in the worst Maoist strike two weeks ago, Kanker Lanka, Potampalli and Bheji in quick succession beginning at around 1930 hours, sources said.
> 
> The CRPF men retaliated, sparking intermittent gunbattles with the Maoists in all the four places till 2130 hours.
> 
> There was no immediate report of any casualty on either side, said the sources.



http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...PF-camps-in-Dantewada/articleshow/5837535.cms


*Maoists Blow up Mobile Phone Tower in Orissa​*


> BHUBANESWAR: Maoists have blown up a mobile phone tower in Orissa's Malkangiri district, police said Friday.
> 
> "Some armed Communist Party of India-Maoist cadres blew up the mobile phone tower of Airtel at Kudmuluguda late Thursday," Deputy Inspector General of Police Sanjeeb Panda told IANS.
> 
> The district headquarters of Malkangiri, about 618 km from here, is considered a Maoist stronghold.
> 
> The guerrillas are active in more than half of the state's 30 districts.



http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...phone-tower-in-Orissa/articleshow/5847193.cms


*Three Villagers Shot Dead by Maoists in Jharkhand​*


> CHAIBASA/GARWHA (Jharkhand): Three villagers were shot dead by Maoists in separate incidents in Jharkhand, police said on Friday.
> 
> The Maoists shot dead two persons at Lanjo village in West Singhbhum district on Thursday night.
> 
> The ultras said the two were killed because they were allegedly collected extortion in the name of CPI (Maoist), villagers told the police.
> 
> In a separate incident on Thursday night, about 20 armed Maoists raided the house of a man at Chapiyamadgadh village in Garhwa district and took him to a nearby place before gunning him down, the police said.
> 
> The Left-wing guerrillas left a note at the place stating that the villager was a police informer.



http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-Maoists-in-Jharkhand/articleshow/5847299.cms


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Woman Among Two Maoists Held in Hazaribag​*


> HAZARIBAG: Security forces on Friday evening arrested two Maoists, including a woman, from separate places in the district.
> 
> Police sources told this correspondent here on Saturday that the woman cadre of the CPI(Maoist) was arrested from a place under the Bishungarh police station of the district. The another Maoist was arrested from a place under the Churchu police station of the district. The police are interrogating the arrested persons, the sources added.
> 
> According to reports, the arrested woman Maoist operated in the Chaibasa and Kolhan areas of the West Singhbhum district and also on the boundaries of Jharkhand and West Bengal. The reports said that she slipped into the Bishungarh area of Hazaribag district after security forces intensified their surveillance under Operation Green Hunt in Jharkhand and West Bengal.
> 
> The security forces arrested her while she was going somewhere along with two children under the Bishungarh police station of Hazaribag district. Sources said that she was wanted in connection with several Maoist activities in West Singhbhum district.
> 
> The Hazaribag police are interrogating her at an undisclosed place to elicit information about the activities of Maoists in Jharkhand and West Bengal.
> 
> The Hazaribag police have informed their counterparts in Chaibasa about the arrest of the woman cadre. The police refused to disclose her name for security reasons.
> 
> Meanwhile, police conducted raids at several places under the Barkagaon, Ichak, Katkumsandi and Keredar police stations of Hazaribagh district. Further details are awaited.



http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...sts-held-in-Hazaribag/articleshow/5853879.cms


*Maoists Blow up Health Centre, Training Unit​*


> Munger (Bihar), April 24: Maoist ultras blasted an additional health centre and a training centre at Pangalwa village in Bihar's Munger district in the wee hours today.
> 
> Over 50-60 ultras surrounded the two buildings housing the additional health sub-centre and the training centre for blanket and carpet industries and used dynamites to blow them up, Superintendent of Police Sridhar Mandal said.
> 
> A combing operation has been launched to arrest the ultras, Mandal said.



http://www.siasat.com/english/news/maoists-blow-health-centre-training-unit


*50 kg IEDs Recovered from Maoist Hideout in Jharkhand​*


> New Delhi, Apr 23 (PTI) Security forces today recovered 50 kg IEDs from a Maoists' hideout in Jharkhand's Ranchi district which could have been used to cause major blasts, officials said.
> 
> Acting on a tip off, the forces launched an operation and recovered the explosives from a village under Angara police station, they said.
> 
> Meanwhile, five Naxalites were arrested by security forces in Chhattisgarh when they were trying to collect extortion money from businessmen.
> 
> In another incident, five security personnel were injured when they were fired upon by Maoists in West Singbhum district of Jharkhand.
> 
> The attack on the security men came when they went to rescue two abducted villagers from Maoists' clutches, they said.



http://www.ptinews.com/news/623399_50-kg-IEDs-recovered-from-Maoist-hideout-in-Jharkhand

*Maoists Damage Vehicles, Block Roads in Andhra​*


> Hyderabad, Apr 24 (PTI) Maoists today damaged two vehicles including one belonging to state police and blocked roads by chopping down trees in Andhra Pradesh's Visakhapatnam district, police said.
> 
> Two vehicles were burnt by CPI (Maoist) ultras on Chintalamma and Koyyur ghat road in Koyyur mandal in the wee hours of today, Visakhapatnam district Superintendent of Police Vineet Brij Lal, told PTI over phone.
> 
> The ultras chopped off several trees on Koyyur ghat road resulting in road blockades. Vehicular traffic between Visakhapatnam and East Godavari districts came to a standstill even as efforts were underway to clear the path.
> 
> Roads were dug out at some places and banners posted to protest against the 'Operation Green Hunt'.
> 
> The Maoists have given a 48-hours bandh call in Malkangiri district and other areas of Orissa bordering Andhra Pradesh in protest against 'Operation Green Hunt'.
> 
> "Security has been tightened in the area.



http://www.ptinews.com/news/624576_Maoists-damage-vehicles--block-roads-in-Andhra


*Govt Quarters Razed as Maoist bandh Begins in Orissa​*


> Bhubaneswar, Apr 24 (PTI) Maoists destroyed government quarters in Koraput district today as normal life was affected in southern Orissa on the first day of the Naxal called week-long bandh in the state, police said.
> 
> Armed Maoists stormed into Podapadar in Narayanpatna area and razed two newly-constructed quarters for government employees, they said.
> 
> The ultras disappeared into the forest after the attack.
> 
> Meanwhile, normal life was affected in Orissa's southern region, particularly Koraput and Malkangiri districts due to blockade of roads.
> 
> Traffic on Jeypore-Malkangiri road and Narayanpatna- Bandhugaon road was disrupted as Maoists had felled trees at several places, they said.
> 
> Road blockades were also reported from Tanginiguda and Gobindpalli areas on Malkangiri-Koraput border.
> 
> The ultras put up posters and banners at several places opposing 'Operation Green Hunt'.
> 
> Yesterday, the Maoists had set ablaze a mobile phone tower and ransacked a liquor shop in Malkangiri district.



http://www.ptinews.com/news/624282_Govt-quarters-razed-as-Maoist-bandh-begins-in-Orissa

*Maoists Blow Up Rail Track in West Bengal​*


> JHARGRAM (WB): Maoists blew up a railway track near Midnapore town in West Midnapore district today, disrupting train services in the Kharagpur division, as the bandh called by them in three states entered the second day.
> 
> Rail sleepers were blown off and a huge crater was created below the tracks at Puturia between Midnapore and Bhadutala stations due to the impact of the blast, police said.
> 
> Railway officials, police, bomb squad officials and other security forces have rushed to the spot and repair work has begun.
> 
> Several express trains including Nilachal Express and Chakradharpur Passenger have been stopped at various stations on the track that connects Jamshedpur with Howrah.
> 
> The bandh called in West Bengal, Orissa and Jharkhand has been complete in the predominantly tribal inhabited Jhargram sub-division of West Midnapore district after Maoists threatened several shop-owners by firing in the air.
> 
> No vehicle was seen on the roads in the area, officials said.



http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-track-in-West-Bengal/articleshow/5862524.cms


----------



## imran iqbal

Is it just me or does anyone else has problem in checking news source ?


----------



## thebrownguy

imran iqbal said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else has problem in checking news source ?



LOl.. Did not check ....


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

the problem has been resolved


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Retired Customs Officer Held for Links with Naxals​*_Arrest of Vishwanath Varadarajan Iyer comes after detention of two tribal activists

During interrogation, he said trainers in Kerala forests had come from Philippines

_


> AHMEDABAD: The Surat police have arrested one more person for alleged links with the Naxalite movement in south Gujarat.
> 
> The police claimed that Vishwanath Varadarajan Iyer, a retired customs officer who made Nagpur the base for his alleged extremist activities, was a member of the Central Committee of the CPI (ML) Janshakti and was responsible for training left extremists in Kerala forests in 2000. The police said they recovered from him some documents including CPI (ML) literature and compact discs containing details of Naxalite activities.
> 
> The police, in their drive in south Gujarat, already made a number of arrests: Niranjan Mahapatra from Pandesara in Surat; K.N. Singh from Bhavnagar; Ramu Pawar from Mumbai; Avinash Kulkarni, Bharat Puwar and Silat Puwar from the Dangs; Maka Chaudhary from Mandvi; Jeram Goswami from Songadh; and Satyam Rao from Andhra Pradesh.
> 
> Voluntary organisations working for tribal welfare and human rights activists, however, say Kulkarni had nothing to do with Naxalism and that he had been working for the uplift of poor tribals for the past two decades or so.
> 
> Iyer's arrest comes after the detention of tribal activists Bharat Puwar and Silat Puwar, who, the police said, had attended the training session he organised in Kerala. The police also claimed that during interrogation Iyer said trainers in the Kerala forests had come from the Philippines, revealing an international connection to the left extremist movement.
> 
> A.K. Singh, Inspector-General, south Gujarat range, said Iyer opted for voluntary retirement way back in 1988 when he was posted in Nagpur and made the Maharashtra city the base of his operations. He worked overground for some time and then went underground.
> 
> It is learnt Iyer hails from a family in Tiruchi in Tamil Nadu wedded to classical music.



The Hindu : Front Page : Retired Customs officer held for &#8220;links with Naxals&#8221;


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Alert in Guwahati After Reports of ULFA Bombers Sneaking In​*


> Guwahati, April 28: A massive security alert was sounded in Assam Wednesday following intelligence reports of at least three bombers of the outlawed United Liberation Front of Asom (ULFA) sneaking into the state's main city of Guwahati to carry out serial explosions in public places.
> 
> A police spokesperson said the ULFA bombers belonged to the outfit's 109th battalion and were aiming to trigger violent attacks in the city.
> 
> "They could target security forces and even crowded areas like Machkhowa, Ganeshguri, and Fancy Bazar, and we have already deployed security forces in strength to foil any such attacks," Bibekananda Das, senior superintendent of police (in-charge) of Guwahati city, told journalists.
> 
> Local TV channels Wednesday were airing photographs of at least two of the suspected ULFA bombers who could have already entered the city.
> 
> "There is no need to panic, but a caution to the public to be vigilant and inform police about any suspicious people or unidentified objects around them," the police official said.
> 
> The ULFA was lying low for the past nearly six months with no major incidents of violence reported.
> 
> "We have intensified vigil and road checks in all entry and exit points to the city, besides deploying security personnel in civvies in vulnerable areas to prevent the ULFA bombers from carrying out attacks," Das said.
> 
> The ULFA has been fighting for an independent homeland since 1979.
> 
> Interestingly, the entire top brass of the ULFA, barring its elusive commander-in-chief Paresh Baruah is in jail.
> 
> The imprisoned leaders include chairman Arabinda Rajkhowa, deputy commander-in-chief Raju Baruah, self-styled foreign secretary Sasha Choudhury, finance secretary Chitrabon Hazarika, cultural secretary Pranati Deka, and ULFA political ideologue Bhimkanta Buragohain.



http://www.siasat.com/english/news/a...mbers-sneaking


*Manipur, Assam Continue to be Hotbed of Insurgency​*


> NEW DELHI: Even as the north-eastern states reported an overall decline in the number of violent incidents, Manipur and Assam continue to be the hotbed of insurgency with the two states collectively reporting 144 out of the total of 174 incidents in the last three months claiming 100 lives.
> 
> Mizoram has turned out to be the most peaceful with no militant activity being reported till March 15 this year as compared to only one incident in 2009.
> 
> Latest home ministry figures show that those killed in the region included 81 extremists, 21 civilians and three security force personnel.
> 
> Manipur, which has the highest number of banned outfits in the north-east, reported the maximum 88 incidents in the past three months, that claimed the lives of two security personnel, six civilians and 38 extremists.
> 
> Meanwhile, Union home minister P Chidambaram, who is on a two-day visit to Arunachal Pradesh to review the overall security situation of the region, told a TV news channel on Friday that talks were on with rebel groups (in north-east). United Liberation Front of Asom (ULFA) may also join talks. He, however, emphasised that splinter groups in the north-east would be dealt with firmly.
> 
> In 2009, 435 people, including 81 civilians and 336 militants, were killed in 659 incidents in Manipur while 368 people, including 152 civilians, were killed in 424 incidents in Assam.
> 
> As many as 517 people, including 364 extremists, were killed in 2008 in Manipur while 373 people, which included 245 civilians, lost their lives in Assam in the same year.
> 
> "Though there is a declining trend in the incidents of violence, both Manipur and Assam continue to be the most troubled states in the north-east," a home ministry official said.
> 
> Overall, there were 1,297 incidents of violence that claimed 877 lives, including 571 militants and 264 civilians, in 2009 in the entire region.
> 
> Nagaland, home to major insurgent groups like NSCN (IM) and NSCN (K), has become relatively peaceful, thanks to the peace pacts signed by the two groups with the government.
> 
> In Meghalaya, four people were killed this year in five different incidents while one person was killed in Arunachal Pradesh. Though there were nine incidents in Tripura in 2010, there was no report of any casualty.



Manipur, Assam continue to be hotbed of insurgency - India - The Times of India


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Three Grenade Attacks in Assam​*


> Guwahati, April 29: Militants Thursday lobbed grenades on police in Assam's North Cachar Hills district but there were no casualties, polivr said.
> 
> All the attacks took place in Haflong, the district headquarters.
> 
> Two grenades were lobbed at a police station while another was hurled at a police team patrolling near a school.
> 
> 'There were no casualties. All the grenades missed their targets,' a police official said.
> 
> The identity of the attackers was not immediately known.



Three grenade attacks in Assam, no casualties | Siasat

*Maoists Kill Forest Guard in Orissa​*


> IANS, Apr 29, 2010, 09.15am IST
> BHUBANESWAR: Maoist guerrillas killed a forest guard in Orissa's Nuapada district, police said on Thursday.
> 
> "About 30-4O Maoists had come (Wednesday night). They attacked the check gate inside the Bharuamunda forest area and killed forest guard Sangram Swain," police said, adding they blew up the check gate.
> 
> Nuapada is 580 km from here.
> 
> In yet another incident, Maoists blew up a culvert near Laxmipur in Orissa's Koraput district Wednesday, hitting vehicular traffic.
> 
> The outlawed Communist Party of India-Maoist has called a week-long shutdown in the southern parts of Orissa to protest the joint offensive against it by the state and the central forces.



Maoists kill forest guard in Orissa - India - The Times of India


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Two CRPF Jawans Among Four Held For 'Supplying' Arms to Naxals​*


> LUCKNOW/NEW DELHI: The Uttar Pradesh STF today arrested four people including two CRPF jawans in the state for allegedly stealing arms and ammunitions and supplying the same to the Naxals.
> 
> UP police said the arrests were made following an operation based on a tip off received in the aftermath of the Dantewada massacre, in which 76 security personnel were killed by the Naxals.
> 
> Official sources said the STF carried out searches in Moradabad, Rampur and Jhansi and arrested Vinod Paswan and Dinesh Singh of the CRPF.
> 
> They said one retired sub-inspector of Provincial Armed Constabulary, identified as Yashodhanad Singh, was seen moving in different armory centres of the CRPF and PAC and collecting empty shells of bullets fired during the training.
> 
> These shells were later replaced at the main Rampur armoury with live bullets and finally supplied to Naxals, sources said.
> 
> Over 5,000 live cartridges, 16 magazines of INSAS rifles, .25 bore guns, SLR and AK 47s were recovered besides 245 kg of empty shells.
> 
> The CRPF, meanwhile, has suspended both its personnel arrested by the STF and ordered an immediate Court of Enquiry.
> 
> "We have suspended both the personnel and have also ordered an immediate Court of Enquiry. We are in constant touch with the UP police and are extending all help to them," CRPF Director General Vikram Srivastava said.
> 
> Later, addressing the media, Additional Director General of UP police Brij Lal said, "We have also recovered large number of arms components, mobile phones and Rs 1.76 lakh in cash."
> 
> He said the network of the racket was large and has been running for more than six months and the police is questioning the four to look at the possibility of involvement of more persons.



Two CRPF jawans among four held for 'supplying' arms to Naxals - India - The Times of India


*Rajasthan ATS Arrest Ajmer Dargah Blast Suspect​*


> AJMER: A man having alleged links with a Hindu militant outfit has been arrested by Rajasthan police in connection with the 2007 Ajmer Dargah bomb blast, in which three people were killed and over 30 injured.
> 
> He is expected to be produced before a local court on Friday, police sources said.
> 
> The accused, Devendra Gupta, a resident of Bihari Ganj in Ajmer, was arrested by the Rajasthan Anti-Terrorism Squad (ATS) on Wednesday night when he had gone to meet his ailing mother, the sources said.
> 
> *He is allegedly linked with Hindu outfit Abhinav Bharat Sangathan and is suspected to be involved in the blast inside the Dargah of Khawaja Moinuddin Chishty at Ajmer in October 2007, they said.
> 
> Officials are also probing Gupta's alleged link with Sadhvi Pragya Singh Thakur, a key suspect in the Malegaon blast case. *
> 
> They said Gupta was staying in Jharkhand and had come to Ajmer on Wednesday. A SIM card recovered from the blast site helped police trace him, they said.




Rajasthan ATS arrest Ajmer Dargah blast suspect - India - The Times of India


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Girl Raped for Leaving Maoist Ranks​*


> Latehar, May 01: A 16-year-old girl and a member of a Maoist outfit was allegedly raped by other members for fleeing the camp in Latehar district of Jharkhand, the police said on Saturday.
> 
> "The girl ran away from a camp about five days ago. She was caught by the ultras, beaten up and raped when she refused to return," Superintendent of Police Kuldeep Dwivedi said.
> 
> The Maoists had appealed to sympathisers to trace her alleging that she had fled with arms.
> 
> The SP said the girl was left at a lonely place from where villagers rescued her and admitted to a health centre.
> 
> The girl was arrested and shifted to the Sadar Hospital, Latehar, he said.
> 
> The girl had earlier also run away following physical and mental pressure on her and had been jailed after being arrested from the Manika police station area.
> 
> -PTI



Girl raped for leaving Maoist ranks | Siasat


*Maoists Blast School in Orissa​*


> KORAPUT(Orissa): Armed Maoists triggered explosions at a government-run residential school for tribal girls, barely few metres away from a BSF camp in the district, police said on Sunday.
> 
> About 200 ultras stormed the school premises at Dhepaguda under Narayapatna area and set off at least three blasts last night, causing extensive damage to furniture and other goods, Superintendent of Police Anup Kumar Sahoo said.
> 
> However, no one was injured in the attack as the girls had gone home for summer vacation and no damage was caused to the structure. The ultras put up posters on the wall and shouted slogans before leaving the place.
> 
> A BSF camp is located barely 500 metres from the Kanyashram but the Maoists could manage to target the school before the security personnel intervened. Combing operation had been intensified in the area, Sahoo added.



Supply of arms, ammo to Naxals: 2 more held - India - The Times of India


*Supply of Arms, Ammo to Naxals: 2 more held​*


> MAU(UP): Two more persons were today arrested as part of investigations into the alleged supply of arms and ammunition to criminal outfits and possibly Naxals by a gang involving certain security personnel.
> 
> *The duo was arrested from Jagdishpur village here on the basis of inputs by Uttar Pradesh STF which had taken into custody six people, including two CRPF jawans, in connection with the case three days ago, a senior police officer said here. *
> 
> "On the basis of inputs provided by the Special Task Force, Dinesh and Shanker were arrested this morning from Jagdishpur village," Superintendent of Police Onkar Singh said.
> 
> He said the duo, allegedly involved in various criminal cases in the past, was acting as middlemen and 16 cartridges of 9 mm were recovered from them.
> 
> "Dinesh and Shanker are being interrogated and efforts are on to arrest more members of the racket," Singh said.
> 
> *On April 30, the STF had arrested five security personnel and a retired sub-inspector following inputs that a large quantity of cartridges were being smuggled out of the CRPF group centre at Rampur via a source in Allahabad to various criminal gangs and possibly Naxals. *
> 
> Over 5,000 live cartridges, 16 magazines of INSAS rifles, .25 bore guns, SLR and AK-47s had been recovered besides 245 kg of empty shells following raids at various places.
> 
> "Going by the size of recovery, it is clear that the weapons were being supplied to some big organisation which could even be a Naxal outfit. Further details will be known only after completion of the investigations," ADG (Law and Order) Brij Lal had said in Lucknow.



Supply of arms, ammo to Naxals: 2 more held - India - The Times of India


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Four BMP Jawans Killed in Maoist Attack​*


> Aurangabad, May 3 (PTI) Four Bihar Military Police (BMP) jawans were killed and another was seriously injured when Maoists spayed bullets on a police patrol in Bihar's Aurangabad district today, police said.
> 
> The incident happened at Tandawa Bazaar area in the district when the BMP personnel along with the District Armed Police Force were patrolling the area.
> 
> Six Maoists, armed with sophisticated weapons, indiscriminately fired at them, SP Sanjay Kumar Singh said.
> 
> Four BMP jawans were killed on the spot, while another was seriously injured, he said.
> 
> The ultras also looted five rifles and several rounds of ammunition from them before escaping, the SP said.
> 
> The entry and exit points of the district were sealed and a combing operation launched for the Maoists, he said.



fullstory


*Maoists Kill Congress Leader, 2 CPM Workers in West Bengal​*


> JHARGRAM (WB): Bodies of a Congress leader and two CPM workers killed by suspected Maoists were found on Wednesday near Lalgarh in West Midnapore district.
> 
> Bikash Mahato (40), working President of Jhargram Block Congress, was shot dead by Maoists this morning and his body was found near roadside at Baghmuri village, police said.
> 
> Mahato was picked up by armed Maoists from his residence last afternoon. Maoists suspected him to be working as police informer.
> 
> Two CPM workers, Shankar Pal (35) and middle-aged Haripada Singha Deb, were also shot dead today by Maoist guerrillas, the police said.
> 
> Pal and Deb were picked up from their residences last night and their bullet-riddled bodies were found at Murar and Basantapur villages respectively in Lalgarh police station.
> 
> The Maoist posters left at the spot near Singha Deb's body said he was killed on charge of spying for the police, sources said.



Maoists kill Congress leader, 2 CPM workers in West Bengal - India - The Times of India


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Maoists Ransack Government Building, Blew up house​*


> Malkanagiri (Orissa), May 7 (PTI) Maoists ransacked a government building and blew up a house in this district, police said today.
> 
> A group of 50 ultras attacked the Integrated Child Development Scheme office building at Kudumuluguma under Orkel police station area, about 70 km from here, midnight last night.
> 
> The Maoists, who were shouting slogans against the government and security forces, ransacked furniture and set afire documents and files, they said.
> 
> The ultras also blew up the house of a boat operator, Rama Rao, at Boleru about 100 kms from here, around midnight, police said, adding Rao managed to escape.
> 
> Police said Rao's house was targeted possibly because the Maoists thought that he uses his boat to help the police and security forces in crossing the river Sileru.



fullstory


*Bomb Found Near Railway Track​*


> Guwahati, May 04: Security forces today recovered a bomb near the railway tracks at Moirabari in Udalguri district of Assam. Official sources said the explosive was recovered during a search operation conducted on the railway tracks in the area following an input that anti-talks faction of National Democratic Front of Bodoland (NDFB) militants could strike after the arrest of their 'chief' Ranjan Daimary. The bomb disposal squad has been rushed to defuse the bomb. The entire state had been put on red alert following the arrest of Daimary, apprehending terror attacks by the cadres of his proscribed outfit in retaliation.



Bomb found near railway track | Siasat


----------



## Xeric

http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/56978-maoists-give-pakistan-breather.html


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Maoists Gun Down CPM Leader in West Bengal​*


> JHARGRAM: In a midnight attack, armed Maoists dragged out a local CPM leader from his house and gunned him down at Lodhasoli in West Midnapore's Jhargram area, police said on Saturday.
> 
> Sudhanshu Maiti (53), Lodhasoli local committee member of CPM, was asleep in his house at Nahoria village when an armed gang of about 25 Maoists broke open the door of his house on Friday night.
> 
> They then dragged him down from his first floor bedroom to his courtyard and fired at him from a close range. The bullets pierced his head and heart killing Maiti on the spot, police said.
> 
> Police was informed soon after incident and reached the spot on Saturday morning as crossing the forest during the night posed a threat to the personnel.
> 
> Joint force personnel were deployed in the area to track down the assailants and the body has been sent for post-mortem.
> 
> The killing took place just a day after the PCPA, frontal organisation of the Maoists, withdrew its month-long indefinite blockade demanding scrapping of the joint force operation and production of its arrested members at the court.
> 
> The blockade was launched on April 5 and withdrawn on May 6 but life in the area was still to return to normal as vehicles carrying passengers and goods were keeping off the area.



Maoists gun down CPM leader in West Bengal - India - The Times of India


*CRPF Commandant Suspended for Supplying Ammo to Maoists*


> Even as the CRPF instituted a court of inquiry into the illegal sale of weapons and ammunition to the Maoists, a commandant of the CRPF at the group centre in Rampur was suspended late on Thursday.
> 
> The CRPF court of inquiry, led by DIG, CRPF, M K Dubey, ordered the suspension of assistant commandant J K Misra for his involvement in the scam primarily because he was identified as an active associate of the two CRPF constables arrested by UP STF on April 30.
> 
> It is learnt that more from the rank and file of the CRPF are likely to be suspended for involvement in the pilferage of cartridges.



CRPF commandant suspended for supplying ammo to Maoists - India - The Times of India


*Fresh Gunbattle Between Maoists, Security Forces in Orissa's Koraput District​*


> KORAPUT (Orissa): A fresh gunbattle erupted between security forces and Maoists in Orissa's Koraput district on Sunday with casualties likely from the rebel camp.
> 
> Police said on Sunday that a joint team of Orissa police, BSF and the Greyhound force from Andhra Pradesh engaged the ultras in a fierce encounter at Gumandi forest at Podapadar in the Narayanpatna police area, about 100 km from here, they said.
> 
> "Chances of casualties from the Maoist side are high, though we are yet to recover anybody after the intense gunbattle that took place since last night," Koraput district superintendent of police Anup Kumar Sahoo said.
> 
> However, there are indications of a couple of bodies having been dragged from the site of the encounter by the ultras while fleeing, he said. A massive combing operation was underway in the forest, he added.
> 
> Some kits and other articles were also found at the encounter site.
> 
> An exact picture would be available after the securitymen return from the spot, Sahoo said.



Maoist casualties suspected in Orissa gunbattle - India - The Times of India


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Maoists Target CRPF Vehicle in Chhattisgarh, 8 Jawans Killed​*


> RAIPUR: Eight CRPF jawans were today killed when Naxals blew up a bullet-proof vehicle in Bijapur district of Chhhattisgarh in the first major attack since the Dantewada ambush left 76 security men dead a month ago.
> 
> The naxalites triggered the IED blast near Pedakodepal village on National Highway 16 in Bijapur, 284 km from here, and fired at the security personnel, Director General of Police Vishwaranjan said.
> 
> Eight CRPF personnel of 168 Battalion, including a driver, who were travelling in a TATA 407 bulletproof vehicle from their company headquarters in Murkinal to nearby battalion headquarters, were killed, he said.
> 
> One jawan was injured and another went missing in the attack, the DGP said.
> 
> "It appears that the security personnel ignored the instruction not to travel in any kind of vehicle in the naxal-hit areas," State Home Minister Nankiram Kanwar said.
> 
> The injured were admitted to a hospital in Jagdalpur. According to CRPF sources, an eight-feet crater was formed on the 'pucca' road as a result of the blast.
> 
> The dead have been identified as S-I Santosh Chaurasia, Head Constable (driver) Hazarilal, HC H K Ghosh, HC M Subramuium, Constable Tekram Verma, Rakesh Meena, Santosh Chauhan and Ilaab Singh.
> 
> Naxalites had on April 6 carried out their deadliest attack killing 76 security personnel in Mukrana forests of Dantewada district of Chhattisgarh.



Maoists target CRPF vehicle in Chhattisgarh, 8 jawans killed - India - The Times of India


*Explosives Seized at Nagpur Railway Station​*


> Explosives were seized from the Nagpur Railway Station around 1 pm on Saturday. Three RPF constables were on platform number 4, when they spotted a suspicious-looking man in his early sixties on the footover bridge holding a white plastic bag.
> 
> When questioned, he offered evasive replies leading to an alert among the police. They checked the bag and found 80 gelatin rods and 73 wired detonators. The man was identified as Pannalal Ramtek from Aamgaon village in Gondia district, a Naxal affected area. Preliminary enquiries reveal that Ramtek was waiting for a person to whom the consignment was to be delivered. He named the source.
> 
> Meanwhile, the accused has been handed over to the GRP (Nagpur). The ATS and Anti-Naxal cells have also been informed.



http://www.ndtv.com/news/cities/explosives-seized-at-nagpur-railway-station-24217.php

*Six Tribals Injured in Maoists Attack in A.P.​*


> Hyderabad, May 10: Six tribals were injured on Monday when Maoists fired at their vehicle in a forest area in Visakhapatnam, thinking it was carrying police personnel.
> 
> The incident took place in R. V. Puram forest area of G. K. Veedhi mandal on the Andhra-Orissa border when a group of ultras fired at a private vehicle suspecting that it was carrying police personnel, a senior police officer said.
> 
> The Maoists soon fled away. The tribals received bullet injuries and have been admitted to a government hospital. They were being shifted to KGM hospital at Visakhapatnam, he said.
> 
> Additional security personnel have been rushed to the spot for combing operations, the police officer said.



Six tribals injured in Maoists attack in A.P. | Siasat


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Three Hydel Power Project Employees Shot and Criticaly Injured​*


> TEZPUR (*Assam*): Three employees, including an engineer, of Kameng Hydel Power Project in Arunachal Pradesh have been shot at and critically injured by unidentified gunmen today, police said.
> 
> The assailants attacked the trio at the project site in Bishum of the neighbouring state, about 65 kms from here. They were rushed to the Tezpur Civil Hospital here.
> 
> The bullets lodged in their bodies have been removed but their condition was stated to be critical.
> 
> The trio have been identified as engineer M C Dihingia and staff Padum Changmai and Anuj Dev.
> 
> The cause of the attack and the identity of the assailants was yet to be ascertained.



Three hydel power project employees shot and criticaly injured - Guwahati - City - The Times of India


----------



## Paksindhi

It's a CAST problem that exist in most of rural india, which is fuelling this rebellion against upper cast india.

Upper cast indians dont even consider Dalit's human's, thats the core issue.

Centuries of oppression in boiling out.

5% of barahman's controlling 60% of dalit's.

Talk to them with honest intention before it's too late


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Maoists Open Fire at Police Outpost in Chhattisgarh's Dantewada District​*


> RAIPUR: Maoists opened fire early Wednesday at a police outpost at Chintalnar in Dantewada district where the guerrillas had slaughtered 76 security personnel last month, police said.
> 
> "Maoists opened fire from two sides at a police outpost in Chintalnar. The policemen, backed by a Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) battalion that was camping close to the outpost, strongly retaliated," T.J. Longkumer, inspector general of police, Bastar, said by phone.
> 
> "It was a 'harassing fire' by the Maoists at Chintalnar outpost. The Maoists ran away after the retaliatory firing. There was no casualty from either side," he added.
> 
> Longkumer said nearly 150 security personnel of the 62nd battalion of the CRPF and state policemen based at Chintalnar were combing the Chintalnar forest in a bid to apprehend the attackers.
> 
> The Maoists killed 75 CRPF men of the 62nd battalion and a state policeman in Chintalnar forest April 6 in the biggest-ever attack carried out by them since they launched a violent movement from a village of West Bengal in 1967.




Maoists open fire at police outpost in Chhattisgarh's Dantewada district - India - The Times of India


*Maoists Kill Two Villagers for Spying in Orissa​*


> Bhubaneswar, May 12: Maoist guerrillas hacked two villagers to death in Orissa's Gajapati district early Wednesday after accusing them of being police spies, authorities said.
> 
> "More than 20 armed rebels dragged Dinabandhu Mantri and Sadananda Sual Singh, a village guard, out of their homes at Katama village at about 2 a.m. The Maoists tied their hands with ropes and killed them," Superintendent of Police Sanjib Arora said.
> 
> Katama village is about 490 km from the state capital Bhubaneswar and is considered a Maoist stronghold.
> 
> The guerrillas also pasted posters and left leaflets asking people not to help the police or join the police force.
> 
> "People who will join police force or work for them will meet with similar fate," the leaflets warned.
> 
> -IANS




Maoists kill two villagers for spying in Orissa | Siasat


----------



## ejaz007

*Maoist kill eight Indians in revenge attack*

** Security forces kill two rebels, recover IEDs in Dantewada district*

RAJPUR: Maoist rebels killed eight villagers in an apparent revenge attack on suspected informers in a central Indian state, police said on Sunday.

More than 50 leftist guerrillas surrounded two villages in Chhattisgarh state late on Saturday night and killed the villagers after abducting them, state police spokesman RKVij told AFP. Vij said the Maoists suspected the people living in Pratappur and Teregaon villages were helping the state authorities to arrest rebels and had informed the police about their movements. The insurgents took the villagers into the thick jungle, slit the throats of eight people and later threw their bodies near the villages, he said. At least three villagers are still in Maoist custody.

Rebels shot dead: Meanwhile, security forces on Sunday shot dead two Maoist guerrillas and recovered a huge number of improvised explosive devices (IEDs) after a gunbattle in Dantewada district, 430 kilometres from the state capital, Raipur. The Maoist rebellion has spread to 20 of Indias 29 states and Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has called it the countrys biggest internal security threat. The Maoist claim to be fighting for the rights of impoverished tribal people and other victims of state violence. India has launched a security offensive in several Maoist-infested areas, but so far failed to curb their operations significantly. afp

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

they seem to be able to move around in huge groups -- usually 50 or more, wielding weapons and munitions.

their attacks are getting a lot bolder


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Monday, 17 May 2010
Jumadi-us-Sani 02, 1431 *
*Maoists Blow Up Bus in India, 20 Dead​*


> *RAIPUR: Maoist rebels blew up a bus carrying police in the central Indian state of Chhattisgarh on Monday, killing at least 20 people, a police official said, the latest in a series of attacks.*
> 
> About 40 people were travelling on the bus and at least 20 police personnel and a couple of civilians have been killed in a landmine blast, said S.R. Kalluri, deputy inspector general of Dantewada district, where the attack took place.
> 
> *The security personnel were special police officers, who are recruited from the civilian population, to help security forces in anti-Maoist operations, Kalluri told AFP.*
> 
> *Television reports put the death toll as high as 30. Dantewada district in Chattisgarh is a Maoist stronghold where rebels ambushed and killed 75 policemen last month in the worst ever massacre of security forces by the left-wing extremists.*
> 
> The guerrillas have stepped up attacks in response to a government offensive against them that began late last year in the forests of the so-called Red Corridor that stretches across north and eastern India.
> 
> *The insurgency began in the state of West Bengal in 1967 in the name of defending the rights of tribal groups, but attacks have since spread to 20 of India's 28 states.*
> 
> Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has labelled the insurgency the *biggest internal security threat *to India.
> 
> Tribal groups and many rural areas have been left behind by the country's economic development, and the poverty and discontent with local government corruption is seen as a major source of Maoist support.
> 
> Home Minister P. Chidambaram has previously said the government needs to tackle the root causes of the insurgency and he has offered talks with the rebels, on condition they renounced violence beforehand.
> 
> Senior Maoist figures have said they will talk only if the government puts an end to the national offensive, codenamed Operation Green Hunt, that involves 56,000 paramilitary forces in six states in addition to local police.
> 
> *So far, New Delhi has resisted using the military against the insurgents, though the recent deaths have prompted calls for a larger assault.*
> 
> On Sunday the rebels killed eight villagers in an apparent revenge attack on suspected informers in Chhattisgarh. More than 50 Maoists surrounded two villages and killed the victims after abducting them.




http://www.dawn.com/wps/wcm/connect...06-maoists-blow-up-bus-in-india-20-dead-rs-01


----------



## prodevelopment

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> they seem to be able to move around in huge groups -- usually 50 or more, wielding weapons and munitions.
> 
> their attacks are getting a lot bolder



Yup. And they are targetting civilians as well.

The worrying part is that PC, MMS and SG still don't seem to realize the extent of the problem. Tackling the Maoists CANNOT be left to the states, especially when they are present in 1/3 of the country.

The efforts HAVE to be coordinated by the centre.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

so you agree that police are not equipped to deal with the threat and army operations will/should ensue?

quite brave of you; some of your countrymen here and elsewhere seem to vociferously think otherwise


----------



## prodevelopment

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> so you agree that police are not equipped to deal with the threat and army operations will/should ensue?
> 
> quite brave of you; some of your countrymen here and elsewhere seem to vociferously think otherwise



I don't think that any Indian would say that our police force (of any state) is well equipped, especially in front of a well armed guerrilla force. 

Should an army operation ensue? Debatable. I don't know who should be at the forefront of the operations because I don't know enough about counter-guerrilla tactics. 

But yes, we have seen that our state governments are woefully ill-equipped to deal with this threat. Obviously some level of central intervention is required. Whether that intervention should be in the form of coordination, supervision or direct combat, I don't know.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

a lot of people say it has to do with lack of development in those areas....but then when investors like Tata come to set up facility there and create jobs --they get chased away

but whereas before when they were attacking railway lines and vandalizing government property, now they are using mines bombs and heavy weapons to target anyone or anything seen as pro-government


----------



## prodevelopment

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> a lot of people say it has to do with lack of development in those areas....but then when investors like Tata come to set up facility there and create jobs --they get chased away
> 
> but whereas before when they were attacking railway lines and vandalizing government property, now they are using mines bombs and heavy weapons to target anyone or anything seen as pro-government



True. I had a lot of sympathy for the initial naxalite movement. But they have now evolved into and out and out terror outfit IMO.

I think the post by Tu-Tu summed up the situation quite well:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/51262-indias-insurgency-problem.html#post741013


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

death-toll from yesterday's blast is now 35


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*India Reviews ''anti-Maoist Policy''​*​


> *India's government is reviewing its strategy for fighting Maoist rebels after a landmine attack in Chhattisgarh state killed more than 30 people.*
> 
> Most of those killed in Monday's blast, which destroyed a bus, were civilians, and the government is under pressure to take a tougher line against the rebels.
> 
> Home Minister P Chidamabaram wants a larger mandate, thought to include the use of air power to fight the Maoists.
> 
> Thousands have died in the rebels' decades-long fight against the state.
> 
> *Meanwhile, a two-day strike called by the rebels in protest at an offensive against them is affecting life in parts of central and eastern India. *
> 
> In Jharkhand, transport has been disrupted and many shops and banks closed. Security on trains has been tightened to avoid possible attacks.
> 
> Officials in West Bengal state say police reinforcements have been deployed in parts of Midnapore district, a Maoist stronghold.
> 
> *'Barbarity'*
> 
> Monday's attack on the bus in Chhattisgarh state's Dantewada district has prompted anger in India, says the BBC's Chris Morris in Delhi.
> 
> *Dantewada was the scene of the rebels' deadliest attack, when 75 paramilitary troops and their driver were killed last month. *
> 
> In the past, the Maoists have warned civilian bus companies not to transport local police or members of the security forces.
> 
> *In this incident it appears that Maoist supporters saw that armed police were on board the bus, and an attack was organised extremely quickly. *
> 
> Our correspondent says it shows how powerful the Maoists have become in remote regions like the forests of southern Chhattisgarh. The government says it also demonstrates their barbarity.
> 
> Following the attack, the home minister said he would request wider powers to deal with the rebels.
> 
> "I took to the cabinet committee the case for a larger mandate. I was given a limited mandate. Now we will go back to the cabinet committee to revisit that mandate," Mr Chidambaram told the NDTV channel.
> 
> *He said the chief ministers of some of the worst-affected states had asked for air power to be used against the rebels - a measure that the government has so far refused to sanction. *
> 
> Our correspondent says the Defence Ministry does not want the armed forces involved in an internal security issue, however serious the threat may be.
> 
> At the moment the campaign is in the hands of local and federal paramilitary police forces.
> 
> *'Rights of the poor'*
> 
> The government's offensive - widely referred to as "Operation Green Hunt" began last October.
> 
> It involves 50,000 trooops and is taking place across five states - West Bengal, Jharkhand, Bihar, Orissa and Chhattisgarh.
> 
> The Maoists, also known as Naxalites, say they are fighting for the rights of rural poor who have been neglected by the government for decades.
> 
> *The Maoist insurgency has been described by Prime Minister Manmohan Singh as the country's biggest internal security threat. *
> 
> Ministers in Delhi have always accepted that there is a need to tackle the root causes of the rebellion, such as poverty and the absence of effective local government.



BBC News - India reviews anti-Maoist policy


----------



## Creder

Naxals burn alive Youth Congress leader in Jharkhand




> A 28 year-old Youth Congress leader was first shot by Naxals and then set on fire in Jharkhand's Sindega district by a group of 12 Naxals on Sunday night. The Naxals are angry with the Congress-led UPA government for running an anti-Naxal operation in states like Jharkhand and Chhattisgarh.
> 
> "He was going to drop his fianc&#233; when Naxals caught him mid-way and shot him," said Barun Kumar, DSP, Simdega.
> 
> For a party cadre exposed to working in vulnerable areas full of Naxal activities, this latest assault has come as a big morale breaker.
> 
> "There is an environment of fear, but our party workers are still working," said Jharkhand Congress chief Pradeep Balamuchu.
> 
> But can the government balance an aggressive policy of offence, with defending those who are in the direct line of fire from the Naxals?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

what a shitty way to die


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Who Was Really Behind India's Terrorist Derailment?*







> After several decisive attacks that have killed scores of police and other security forces in the past six months, the leadership of India's increasingly bold Maoist rebels has been caught off guard by what it says was an unauthorized act of terrorism by an allied group. Indian intelligence officials now believe that a tribal militia associated with the Maoists was behind the May 28 train derailment that killed 148 people. A spokesman for the insurgency, organized as the Communist Party of India (Maoist), told TIME it was "an act of terrible indiscretion."
> 
> The episode is one of the worst ever to strike the Indian railway system. The clips that fasten the railway track together were removed at a point about 150 km west of Kolkata, in the Jhargram area of West Midnapore, a Maoist stronghold in the state of West Bengal. As the Mumbai-bound Gyaneshwari Express moved over the sabotaged track, it derailed. Almost immediately afterward, a transport train passing on the parallel track crashed into the derailed passenger train, leaving 148 people dead.
> 
> Within hours, the state police chief blamed the attack on Maoist guerrillas who are waging an armed uprising against the Indian state in the name of the rural poor. The alleged act of sabotage fell on the first day of a "black week" called by the Maoists to condemn what they describe as "atrocities against villages" and to stop the government's armed offensive against them. West Midnapore has already been a theater of that conflict. Just a few kilometers away from the railway disaster, the Maoist guerrillas raided an Indian paramilitary camp in February, killing 24 policemen.
> 
> But now intelligence officials in both Kolkata and New Delhi tell TIME that, working closely with investigators, they are in possession of "substantial evidence, including tapped telephone conversations" linking the attack not to the central Maoist organization but to two leaders of the People's Committee Against Police Atrocities (PCPA), a tribal militia formed in West Midnapore protesting against alleged police atrocities. The group has been locked in an intense and often violent political fight against the state government over the acquisition of farmland for new industrial projects. Intelligence officials say two leaders of the PCPA &#8212; Umakanto Mahato and Bapi Mahato &#8212; carried out the attack along with 15 to 20 other militia members.
> 
> This has put the Maoists on the defensive. The Maoists' organization is separate from the PCPA, but it has used the group's strong popular base among the tribal population to spread its influence in the region. Soon after the derailment, the Maoists issued a statement denying involvement. "It is not the Maoist policy to attack civilians," said a Maoist spokesperson who goes by the alias Akash, who spoke to TIME from an undisclosed location in eastern India. "Please read our party documents carefully. We are not behind the railway attack. And we will soon hold a public court to punish the guilty." Another Maoist spokesperson from the region, Sunil, told TIME they would "guard trains passing through the area" to prove their innocence.
> 
> Even a senior intelligence official in charge of anti-Maoist operations says it looks "very unlikely" that the Maoist leadership ordered the attack. Trains have been a frequent target of other acknowledged attacks by the Maoist insurgents. But in most of those cases, the Maoists have targeted nonpassenger trains or disrupted service by blowing up tracks well ahead of an oncoming train. "It's their policy not to cause any inconvenience to the masses," the intelligence official says. "The CPI-Maoist politburo will never accept this."
> 
> Asit Mahato, a spokesman for the PCPA, denies responsibility, countering that flip-flops by the police indicate that "they are trying to hide something. Something which might be harmful to the government. They have blamed Bapi Mahato, but he is not even a member of the PCPA. Please ask the police to provide proof that he is a PCPA member."
> 
> The denials by the Maoists, who usually take responsibility for their attacks, and the PCPA may be a sign of something more disturbing: a rift between the leaders and their supporters on the ground. Clearly, the Maoists cannot afford to lose support. The Maoists, also known as Naxalites (after the village of Naxal, where they trace their beginnings), have an estimated 20,000 armed guerrillas and have established pockets of resistance in forested and rural areas in at least 10 of the 28 Indian states. They are under increasing pressure, though, as more than 50,000 police and paramilitary troops have been deployed over the past year to fight them. In response, Maoist attacks have gotten more frequent and deadlier. If this episode is any indication, they could also get much more dangerous for the ordinary Indians the Maoists claim to represent.




Maoist Leaders Deny Role in Indian Train Derailment - TIME


be sure to also read this India: Dantewada Massacre Prompts Debate Over Maoist War - TIME


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Maoists Rebels Kill 26 Policemen in Central India​*





> At least 26 policemen have been killed in a Maoist attack in the central Indian state of Chhattisgarh, police have told the BBC.
> 
> Those killed in the latest attack were members of the paramilitary Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF).
> 
> Two CRPF personnel were injured and police are searching for casualties.
> 
> In late May, more than 145 people were killed when a train crashed in West Bengal after Maoist rebels allegedly sabotaged the rails.
> 
> The Maoists, also known as Naxalites, say they are fighting for the rights of rural poor who have been neglected by the government for decades.
> 
> Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has described their insurgency as India's biggest internal security challenge.
> 
> *Heavily armed*
> 
> In the most recent attack, the CRPF members were attacked as they were returning from a road-opening ceremony, officials say.
> 
> Chhattisgarh anti-Maoist operation head Ram Niwas told the AFP news agency that they were ambushed by a large number of heavily armed militants in Dhodai, 300km (190 miles) south of the state capital, Raipur.
> 
> Police said the ensuing gun battle lasted three hours. They say that the injured have been evacuated by helicopter and reinforcements have been sent to the area.
> 
> In May a Maoist landmine attack in Chhattisgarh destroyed a bus and killed more than 30 people, most of them civilians.
> 
> Maoist supporters saw that armed police were on board the bus and an attack was organised extremely quickly.
> 
> Correspondents said that the bus attack showed how powerful the rebels have become in remote regions such as the forests of southern Chhattisgarh. The government said it also demonstrated their barbarity.
> 
> Following the attack, the home minister said he would request wider powers to deal with the rebels.
> 
> A government offensive against the rebels - widely referred to as Operation Green Hunt - began last October.
> 
> It involves 50,000 troops and is taking place across five states - West Bengal, Jharkhand, Bihar, Orissa and Chhattisgarh.
> 
> Ministers in Delhi have always accepted that there is a need to tackle the root causes of the rebellion, such as poverty and the absence of effective local government.




BBC News - Maoists rebels kill 26 policemen in central India


----------



## Ras

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> a lot of people say it has to do with lack of development in those areas....but then when investors like Tata come to set up facility there and create jobs --they get chased away
> 
> but whereas before when they were attacking railway lines and vandalizing government property, now they are using mines bombs and heavy weapons to target anyone or anything seen as pro-government



Because companies like Vedanta steal tribal land on the pretext of "development"...mostly to mine for minerals and thus also destroying wide stretches of the land.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

another Naxal attack...


*India Bomb Blast Hurts Eight Policemen in Chhattisgarh​*





> At least eight policemen in the Indian state of Chhattisgarh have been wounded by a Maoist bomb, police say.
> 
> They say that the incident happened in the Bijapur district of the state as they were defusing landmines.
> 
> Authorities in the state are meeting to review strategy after 27 policemen were killed on Tuesday by Maoist rebels.
> 
> The state chief minister has condemned the attack on the paramilitary Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) as an act of "cowardice and barbarism".
> 
> Few details of Wednesday's bomb blast are available, but the BBC's Salman Ravi in the state capital Raipur says that police believe they were lured into the area by Maoist rebels so that they could be easily targeted.
> 
> The rebels say they are fighting for the rights of the rural poor.
> 
> They have carried out a spate of deadly attacks in recent months. In April, 76 CRPF members were killed in the state's Dantewada district.
> 
> In May, 145 people died when a train crashed in West Bengal after Maoists, also known as Naxalites, allegedly sabotaged the rails.
> 
> Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has described their insurgency as India's biggest internal security challenge.
> 
> *'Cowardly act'*
> 
> "The security personnel have laid down their lives to free the people from Naxal terror. Their sacrifice will not go in vain," the Press Trust of India news agency quoted Chhattisgarh Chief Minister Raman Singh as saying.
> 
> "The Naxals have carried out a cowardly act. People and groups having faith in human rights should condemn this act of murder in once voice," he said.
> 
> "The extremists lack moral courage to engage in a direct fight with our brave security forces," he added.
> 
> Mr Singh is meeting senior police and CRPF officials in Raipur on Wednesday morning.
> 
> Home ministry officials from Delhi are also meeting the chief minister to assess the situation.
> 
> The rebels began a two-day strike on Wednesday which has disrupted the states of Orissa, Jharkhand, West Bengal, Chhattisgarh and Bihar.
> 
> Maoist spokesman Comrade Raju told the BBC that the strike was in protest over Delhi's decision to raise the prices of petroleum products and over central government "indifference" to the plight of victims of the Bhopal gas tragedy in 1984.
> 
> *Poor Strategy*
> 
> Tuesday's attack took place in Narayanpur district in the state's Bastar region on Tuesday evening, just 3km from a CRPF camp in Dhodai, 300km (190 miles) south of Raipur.
> 
> Correspondents say it was the third major Maoist attack on the security forces in the past three months and it puts the spotlight on the poor strategy of the security agencies.
> 
> According to reports, a group of nearly 70 troops had gone to clear roads of landmines.
> 
> They were attacked on their way back by a heavily armed group of about 200 rebels, officials said.
> 
> Police said the gun battle lasted three hours.
> 
> In May a Maoist landmine attack in Chhattisgarh destroyed a bus and killed more than 30 people, most of them civilians.
> 
> A government offensive against the rebels - widely referred to as Operation Green Hunt - began last October.
> 
> It involves 50,000 troops and is taking place across five states - West Bengal, Jharkhand, Bihar, Orissa and Chhattisgarh.
> 
> Ministers in Delhi have always accepted that there is a need to tackle the root causes of the rebellion, such as poverty and the absence of effective local government.




BBC News - India bomb blast hurts eight policemen in Chhattisgarh


----------



## IBRIS

*Govt orders radar to track movement in thick forests*

Up against the daunting task of tracking Maoists in dense forests with no suitable technology available in the global market, the government has directed the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) to develop a foliage-penetration radar that can track movements, camps and even landmines located under thick vegetation.

With radars and technology demonstrators from across the globe failing several rounds of trials, DRDO is working on a three-month deadline to acquire its first technology demonstrator radar from a European firm that would be co-developed and tweaked for Indian conditions. The radar would be fitted on board an Advanced Light Helicopter (ALH) and will undergo significant software upgrades to be able to track down movements in thick jungles.

Sources said the first CARABAS ground imaging system, developed by Swedish firm Saab, would be delivered within the next three months and engineers from the two countries will work together to integrate it on board the Indian helicopter.

Indian scientists, sources said, would work on tweaking the radar that is currently being operated from fixed-wing aircraft by Sweden. A DRDO team will be visiting testing facilities in Sweden in August to observe the technology in action and carry out integration tests on the system.

The move comes after several radars and systems, demonstrated to Indian authorities for ground imaging in densely forested areas in recent months, failed to cut the grade. Indian authorities have tested British, Israeli and American systems in the past few months but results have been discouraging.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Maoist Attacks Kill Seven During Protest Strike​*


> *Maoist rebels have carried out a wave of attacks in India, killing seven people including five policemen.*
> 
> *The rebels attacked railway stations, police stations and other targets in the states of Orissa, Chhattisgarh and Jharkhand, police said.*
> 
> They say officers killed six rebels. The violence came as the rebels held a strike in protest against the killing of a top leader last week.
> 
> Cherukuri Rajkumar, commonly known as Azad, died in Andhra Pradesh state.
> 
> He was number two in the rebel hierarchy in the state and a spokesman for the Maoists.
> 
> Security forces say Azad died in a gunfight, but the rebels say he was killed by police in a "staged encounter".
> 
> *Wave of Violence*
> 
> *Police said the rebels had triggered off an explosion in the Kaunkonda area in the restive Dantewada district in Chhattisgarh, killing two policemen.
> 
> Maoist guerrillas also attacked the house of a local Congress party politician and killed four people, including two policemen. The politician's son and an aide were injured, the police said.*
> 
> Six rebels were killed when the police retaliated during that attack, Dantewada police chief SK Kalluri said.
> 
> Elsewhere in Chhattisgarh, rebels attacked paramilitary camps, and set fire to a police station in Kejhar district in neighbouring Orissa state.
> 
> One policeman was killed during a firefight between the rebels and security forces in the Nichitpur area of Dhanbad in Jharkhand state.
> 
> Rebels also set off explosions on railway tracks in the Dhanbad and Latehar areas of Jharkhand, disrupting the movement of trains in the area.
> 
> Railway spokesman AK Das said rebels triggered off an explosion that destroyed the station building.
> 
> *The BBC's Salman Ravi in Raipur, the state capital of Chhattisgarh, says life has come to a standstill in many villages in Jharkhand and Chhattisgarh, where railway traffic is suspended and businesses are shut for a second consecutive day.*
> 
> The Maoists, also known as Naxalites, say they are fighting for the rights of rural poor.
> 
> Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has described their insurgency as India's biggest internal security challenge.




BBC News - Maoist attacks kill seven during protest strike


----------



## judith

Thanks Haider for your post.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

BBC News - India Maoists &#039;threaten&#039; to kill policemen






> Maoist rebels in India have threatened to kill four policemen they took hostage last week unless Maoist prisoners are freed, officials say.
> 
> They abducted seven policemen in Bijapur, Chhattisgarh state, on 19 September. Three of them were found dead in forest two days later.
> 
> Indian security forces have been battling Maoists in several states.
> 
> This month, Maoist rebels released three policemen they had held hostage for eight days in northern Bihar state.
> 
> They abducted the policemen after a gunfight in which seven other officers were killed.
> 
> The rebels say they are fighting for the rights of the poor and the landless.
> 
> Last year, the Indian government launched a major offensive against the Maoists in several states. The insurgency is seen as the country's biggest internal security challenge.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Maoists Kill 3 Jawans; Two Schoolboys Die in Attack​*


> RAIPUR: Two schoolboys, two civilians and three jawans of the Indo-Tibetan Border Police (ITBP) force were killed in a firefight between the ITBP and armed cadres of the Communist Party of India (Maoist) on the Maharashtra-Chhattisgarh border on Friday.
> 
> The police of both States are still trying to ascertain the exact sequence of events.
> 
> Inspector-General of Police R.K. Vij said the incident occurred around noon on the Chhattisgarh side of the border, 500 metres from the ITBP camp at Kohka in Rajnandgaon district.
> 
> The Maoists triggered an improvised explosive device (IED) under a Maruti Gypsy vehicle carrying four ITBP personnel. Head Constable Jaidip and constables Dinesh Singh and Shiv Prasad of the 38 battalion of the ITBP were killed in the blast.
> 
> *IED blast*
> 
> We estimate that at least 80-100 kg of explosives was used in the blast, Mr. Vij said. He added that the IED was planted below the road's tarmac surface, suggesting that it had been planted some months ago.
> 
> Reinforcements rushed to the spot, only to be engaged in a sharp firefight that lasted at least one hour. Mr. Vij said that between 150 and 300 armed cadres had assembled in the area surrounding the spot of the explosion in an attempt to ambush the reinforcements.
> 
> *Stray grenade*
> 
> While the details of the firefight are still unclear, police reports stated that a stray grenade landed in the playground of a residential school in Savargaon on the Maharashtra side of the border, killing two schoolboys aged 11 and 12 years, the school cook, and a 55-year-old villager.
> 
> The police are yet to establish if the grenade was thrown by the Maoists or the ITBP.




The Hindu : Front Page : Maoists kill 3 jawans; two schoolboys die in attack


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Seven Injured in Meghalaya Blast​*


> SHILLONG: Seven people were injured in a bomb explosion at a crowded market in Tura in Meghalaya's West Garo Hills district, forcing authorities to sound an alert across the state, police said.
> 
> "We have sounded general alert across the state following the explosion at a bakery shop," Dalton P Marak, the police chief of West Garo Hills district, said.
> 
> The explosion took place at 6.45 pm when unidentified people lobbed the crude bomb from a moving vehicle at the bakery shop in Tura market, injuring seven people, Marak said.
> 
> Of the seven injured persons, four have been admitted in a government-run hospital, while the three were released after receiving first aid, the police official said.
> 
> "The blast is mainly to create fear psychosis in the minds of the people. We are still investigating into it and we are not ruling out the involvement of militant groups," Marak said.
> 
> Though, no militant groups have claimed responsibility for the blast, intelligence agencies suspected the involvement of the Garo National Liberation Army (GNLA), a rebel group operating in the region.
> 
> "It could be the handiwork of the GNLA militants to create fear psychosis and divert security agencies' attention in the wake of the combing operation against them," an intelligence official said.
> 
> Security forces launched a massive combing operation in Garo Hills to rescue a transport official and his driver who were kidnapped by GNLA rebels on September 30, even as their whereabouts are still unknown.
> 
> Five armed GNLA rebels kidnapped R Syngkon, district transport officer of East Garo Hills district, and his driver from his official residence in Williamnagar in west Meghalaya after he failed to meet their extortion demand of Rs 60 lakh.
> 
> The GNLA, headed by police officer-turned-rogue Champion R Sangma, who is fighting for a sovereign Garoland in western Meghalaya, is believed to have links with the National Socialist Council of Nagaland (Isak-Muivah), the United Liberation Front of Asom (ULFA) and the National Democratic Front of Bodoland (NDFB).
> 
> With the outlawed A'chik National Volunteers Council (ANVC) on a ceasefire agreement with the central government, the NSCN (IM) and the ULFA spawned several militant groups with the main intention of exploiting the lucrative extortion in the coal-rich areas of the Garo Hills region.
> 
> Condemning the incident, former Lok Sabha speaker Purno A. Sangma, the local legislator from Tura assembly constituency, asked the government to immediately find out the perpetrators and bring them to book.



Seven injured in Meghalaya blast - The Times of India


*Naxal couple shot dead in Chhattisgarh
​*


> RAIPUR: A key Naxal leader, who was involved in the recent attack on BSF personnel in Bastar, and his wife were on Friday killed in an encounter at Durg district, police said.
> 
> Nagesh, a hardcore Maoist operating in north Bastar area, and his wife Tarabai were killed in an encounter near Shivpur village, about 45km from here, early on Friday, Inspector General (Durg Range) R K Vij said.
> 
> The militant arrived in Durg to procure cartridges, when a police team spotted him and his wife. "Police tried to stop him, but he fired at them. The security personnel returned the fire, killing the husband-wife," Vij said.
> 
> Another Naxal managed to flee from the spot, he added. Two pistols and Rs 49,000 in cash, among other things, were recovered from the duo. Nagesh was involved in the recent killing of BSF jawans in the Bastar region, the IG said.
> 
> He was also facing several murder, attempt to murder and kidnapping cases, Vij said, adding his wife also faced similar charges.




Naxal couple shot dead in Chhattisgarh - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Assam: Blast in Barak Valley Express, 3 Coaches Derailed​*


> HAFLONG: *A powerful bomb blast triggered by suspected militants derailed three bogies of the Barak Valley Express on Wednesday in central Assam's North Cachar Hills district, where an indefinite bandh by the DHD(Nunisa) was on. *
> 
> Casualties, if any, were not immediately known as the incident occurred in a remote area.
> 
> *The train proceeding from Lumding to Silchar in North Cachar district derailed due to the blast at a place between Lower Haflong and Bagatar railway stations. *
> 
> The blast damaged the railway track and the movement of trains was stopped.
> 
> Railway and police officials had rushed to the site for rescue and relief operations.
> 
> *The Dima Halam Daogah (Dilip Nunisa) group had called for an indefinite district bandh from today demanding the arrest of district Additional Superintendent of Police Amitav Sinha and four DHD (Jewel) faction cadres for allegedly assaulting one of its cadre on October 23 at Gabao Village. *
> 
> Business establishments and shops kept their shutters down, educational institutions remained closed, while vehicles were off the roads, the sources said.




Assam: Blast in Barak Valley Express, 3 coaches derailed - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Five Killed in Maoist Mine Attack in Bihar​*


> MUZAFFARPUR/MOTIHARI: A landmine blast triggered by Maoists more than 36 hours before the second phase of assembly polls on Sunday killed a police officer, four cops and a jeep driver in Sheohar constituency of north Bihar.
> 
> Policemen led by Shyampur Bhataha SHO Praveen Kumar were returning to the police station in two jeeps after arranging the stay of central forces at Fulkaha School late on Friday night when Maoists blew up Jhitkahi bridge.
> 
> The body of driver, homeguard jawan Harishankar Shahi, was found 20ft away from the spot. The three cops and SHO killed in the incident have been identified as Mahesh Singh, Bharat Mahto, Jaikishore and Paramhans.
> 
> The lone survivor, SAP jawan Sushil Kumar, has been admitted to SK Medical College Hospital. His condition is critical. Ravindra Prasad, another SAP jawan who was in the other jeep, said the poor security measures have demoralized cops engaged in election duty.
> 
> The blast also exposed chinks in poll preparations in Sheohar, one of the worst-hit Maoist districts of Bihar. The district is yet to be declared a Maoist-hit constituency.
> 
> DIG (Tirhut Range) Pankaj Darad, who is camping at Sheohar since Friday night, said combing operation was on with the help of central forces. Meanwhile, the blast has triggered fear among voters in neighbouring Madhuban, Chiraiya and Dhaka assembly constituencies in East Champaran district, which are going to polls on Sunday.
> 
> A red alert has been sounded in 22 police stations located in these three constituencies on India- Nepal border. East Champaran DM-cum-district election officer Narmadeshwar Lal said adequate forces have already been deployed in these five constituencies to prevent any Maoist attack.




Five killed in Maoist mine attack in Bihar - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

> *Rebels kill 14 Hindi-speaking people in India*
> 
> Tribal separatists in northeast India shot dead at least 14 people in three attacks on Monday, police said, adding that the targets were Hindi-speakers.
> 
> The outlawed National Democratic Front of Bodoland (NDFB) fired at a passenger bus in Sonitpur district, about 250km north of Assam's main city Guwahati, killing eight passengers.
> 
> "All those killed were Hindi-speaking people hailing from eastern state of Bihar and working as government employees," said Assam's police chief Shankar Baruah.
> 
> In another incident five people, including a woman, were killed after NDFB militants opened fire near Belseri village, also in Sonitpur district.
> 
> In the third attack a Hindi-speaker was killed in Nalbari district in western Assam.
> 
> Tension has simmered for years in Assam, with rebels and local leaders complaining that Hindi-speaking migrants from the northern Ganges plain are changing the demographics of the state and taking local jobs.
> 
> In 2000 several separatist groups carried out a campaign against Hindi-speaking people, killing 150 of them.



Rebels kill 14 Hindi-speaking people in India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

death toll rose to 19 hindi speaking people, according to BBC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

RIP the poor souls..


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Maoist Supporter Shot Dead, 13 Policemen Injured in West Bengal ​*


> KOLKATA: A suspected Maoist supporter was killed and 13 policemen were injured in a clash between Maoists and security personnel in West Bengal's West Midnapore district early Thursday, police said.
> 
> Thirteen policemen who raided a Maoist meeting in Chunapara area in Jhargram sub-division were injured after coming under attack from Maoists armed with bricks and batons.
> 
> Police then shot dead a Maoist supporter and injured eight others.
> 
> It all began when police raided the area when the Maoists were holding a meeting with villagers, Additional Superintendent of Police Mukesh Kumar said over telephone.
> 
> "Using women and children as a shield, the Maoists attacked the security personnel," he said.
> 
> Uttam Kumar Debbath, officer-in-charge of the Sankrail police station, was thrashed by a mob.
> 
> Debnath was rushed to the Midnapore Medical College and Hospital in critical condition. The Maoists looted a few firearms, including an AK-47 of the officer.
> 
> A huge contingent of police rushed to the spot and shot dead the Maoist supporter.
> 
> The Trinamool Congress claimed that the dead man was its supporter.
> 
> West Midnapore district party president Pranab Basu accused the police of firing indiscriminately.



Maoist supporter shot dead, 13 policemen injured in West Bengal - The Times of India


*Maoists Kill Four Persons in West Bengal​*


> KOLKATA: Four persons, including two Communist Party of India-Marxist (CPM) activists and the mother of a Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) trooper, were killed Monday by suspected Maoist guerrillas in West Midnapore district of West Bengal, police said.
> 
> "A CPM leader of Patashimul village was shot dead in the afternoon, while the bodies of Sandhyarani Mahato, Rashbihari Mahato and Owahed Ali of Ganakkata village in Jhargram sub-division were found in the morning," said Jhargram police district superintendent Praveen Tripathi.
> 
> A group of four-five Maoists, riding on motorbikes, attacked former CPM rural body member of Patashimul panchayat - Kanai Rai - at his residence Monday afternoon, he said.
> 
> "The group dragged him out and shot him at point-blank range. His wife Basanti Rai tried to prevent the attack, and sustained a bullet injury on her left hand," Tripathi said.
> 
> She was rushed to Jhargarm sub-divisional hospital in critical condition.
> 
> "Kanai, who was away from home for over six months fearing Maoist attack, had returned this (Monday) morning," he said.
> 
> In a separate incident, a group of Maoist guerrillas attacked Ganakkata village in Jhargram sub-division Sunday night and dragged out Sandhyarani Mahato, Rashbihari Mahato and Owahed Ali from their houses. Their bullet-ridden bodies were recovered Monday morning.
> 
> Rashbihari was a CPM supporter while Owahed Ali was an employee of the local block office.
> 
> "During preliminary investigations, it was learnt that Sandhyarani was killed because her son is a jawan (trooper) of the CRPF," said additional superintendent of police (operations) Mukesh Kumar.
> 
> CRPF is involved in the ongoing anti-Maoist operations in Lalgarh and adjoining areas.
> 
> "Owahed was shot dead as his brother joined the state police as an assistant sub-inspector in Howrah district. Rashbihari was shot dead for allegedly working as a police informer," he said.
> 
> "It is a matter of concern as six people were killed in Jhargram by the Maoists in the last 48 hours. We are suspecting that the squad operating in the area, led by Sashadhar Mahato and Suchitra Mahato, is involved in the murder," he said.
> 
> Maoists are active in three western districts of the state - West Midnapore, Bankura and Purulia.




Maoists kill four persons in West Bengal - The Times of India


*Maoists Blow Up School in Orissa to Protest Obama Visit​*


> BHUBANESWAR: Maoist guerrillas on Monday blew up a newly constructed school building in Orissa's Malkangiri district to protest US President Barack Obama's India visit, police said. No one was injured.
> 
> Around 30-40 rebels blew up the double-storey school building at Gomphakunda village, some 55 km from the district headquarters of Malkangiri. No one was inside the building at the time of the attack.
> 
> "The building was recently constructed. The rebels blasted it using landmines," inspector Debashis Mishra, in charge of the police station there, said.
> 
> Maoist posters found from nearby areas indicated that they triggered the blast to protest Obama's visit to India, he said.
> 
> The rebels have also felled trees in several places on the highway connecting Tanginiguda and Gobindapali village, affecting vehicular movement on the route, he ssaid.
> 
> Malkangiri district, over 600 km from Bhubaneswar, is considered a Maoist stronghold.



Maoists blow up school in Orissa to protest Obama visit - The Times of India

*Maoists Blow Up Railway Track, Goods Train Derailed in Bihar​*


> PATNA: Ten wagons of a goods train got derailed when Maoists blew up a railway track near Kurhani railway station in Hajipur-Muzaffarpur section of East-Central Railway in Bihar's Muzaffarpur district early Monday, DGP Neelmani said.
> 
> Over 50 ultras triggered a dynamite blast blowing up railway track near Kurhani station, he said.
> 
> The wagons of a goods train which passed over that track after the blast got derailed disrupting movement of rail traffic since 3 am on Monday. Trains were being diverted from Hajipur to Muzaffarpur via Sahpur-Patori station, he said.
> 
> Meanwhile, rail traffic was restored on Mughalsarai section under Mughalsarai division of ECR which was affected following Maoists threat to plant bombs during a bandh call by them.
> 
> Bomb disposal squad after thorough checking of the tracks between Ismailpur and Rafigunj station found that there was no bomb planted on the track, Neelmani said, adding, following which the authorities decided to allow movement of trains.
> 
> According to an official report from Gaya, the Naxalites blasted a block office and set fire four trucks in the district late last night in a determined bid to enforce the shutdown.
> 
> Over 100 ultras commanded the drivers and helpers of the truck to leave their vehicles, sprayed petrol and kerosene and burned four trucks near Amas police station in the district.
> 
> Maoists also blasted the block office at Banke Bazar in the district from where posters were recovered against US President Barack Obama's visit to India.
> 
> In the third incident reported from the district, the heavily armed ultras exchanged fire with security personnel at Maigra high school of Dumaria police station in the district. No casualty was however reported in any of these incidents, official sources said.
> 
> Commandos of Special Task Force of Bihar Police assisted by CRPF personnel were engaged in combing operations against the Maoists in the area.



Maoists blow up railway track, goods train derailed in Bihar - The Times of India

---------- Post added at 09:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 PM ----------

841 people killed by Maoists till Oct 31 | Siasat



> New Delhi: A total of 841 people, including 264 security personnel, were killed by Maoists till Oct 31 this year, parliament was told Tuesday.
> 
> While the maximum number of civilian casualties have been reported from West Bengal, the greatest number of security personnel have lost their lives in Chattisgarh, Minister of State for Home Ajay Maken told the Lok Sabha in a written reply.
> 
> "Central government reimburses an ex-gratia payment of Rs.3 lakh to the next-of-kin of security forces killed in the Naxal (Maoist)-affected areas and Rs.1 lakh to civilians killed in Naxal attacks," he said.
> 
> There are also various plans to develop the area affected by Maoist violence, with 69 development schemes of various ministries being implemented for comprehensive development of Maoist-affected areas, Maken added.
> 
> --Agencies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Md Akmal

@ At present, atleast 13 States of India are facing insurgency problems including Kashmir and seven sisters.

@ The insurgency in Mezuram is some how cool now.
@ The TNB is active in Tripura.
@ ULFA is extremely active in Assam, getting help from China, Pakistan and may be many Muslim countries. 
@ The insurgency in Nagaland is active.
@ Even insurgency is little bit active in Meghalay also.
@ No idea about Uronachal.
@ Moaist are most active in West Bengal.
@ Moaist are active in Behar.
@ Moaist are active in Orissa.
@ Kashmir.
@ Kerella some elements.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

1/3 of indian territory is effectively having 'presence' or otherwise totally ''affected'' by Naxals 


an illustration dated from 2007

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DV RULES

Md Akmal said:


> @ At present, atleast 13 States of India are facing insurgency problems including Kashmir and seven sisters.
> 
> @ The insurgency in Mezuram is some how cool now.
> @ The TNB is active in Tripura.
> @ ULFA is extremely active in Assam, getting help from China, Pakistan and may be many Muslim countries.
> @ The insurgency in Nagaland is active.
> @ Even insurgency is little bit active in Meghalay also.
> @ No idea about Uronachal.
> @ Moaist are most active in West Bengal.
> @ Moaist are active in Behar.
> @ Moaist are active in Orissa.
> @ Kashmir.
> @ Kerella some elements.





Top Separatists, groups of India

IN Assam
1. United Liberation Front of Asom (ULFA)
2. National Democratic Front of Bodoland (NDFB)
3. United People's Democratic Solidarity (UPDS)
4. Kamtapur Liberation Organisation (KLO)
5. Bodo Liberation Tiger Force (BLTF)
6. Dima Halim Daogah (DHD)
7. Karbi National Volunteers (KNV)
8. Rabha National Security Force (RNSF)
9. Koch-Rajbongshi Liberation Organisation (KRLO)
10. Hmar People's Convention- Democracy (HPC-D)
11. Karbi People's Front (KPF)
12. Tiwa National Revolutionary Force (TNRF)
13. Bircha Commando Force (BCF)
14. Bengali Tiger Force (BTF)
15. Adivasi Security Force (ASF)
16. All Assam Adivasi Suraksha Samiti (AAASS)
17. Gorkha Tiger Force (GTF)
18. 18.Barak Valley Youth Liberation Front (BVYLF)
19. Muslim United Liberation Tigers of Assam (MULTA)
20. United Liberation Front of Barak Valley
21. Muslim United Liberation Front of Assam (MULFA)
22. Muslim Security Council of Assam (MSCA)
23. United Liberation Militia of Assam (ULMA)
24. Islamic Liberation Army of Assam (ILAA)
25. Muslim Volunteer Force (MVF)
26. Muslim Liberation Army (MLA)
27. Muslim Security Force (MSF)
28. Islamic Sevak Sangh (ISS)
29. Islamic United Reformation Protest of India (IURPI)
30. United Muslim Liberation Front of Assam (UMLFA)
31. Revolutionary Muslim Commandos (RMC)
32. Muslim Tiger Force (MTF)
33. Peoples United Liberation Front (PULF)
34. Adam Sena (AS)
35. Harkat-ul-Mujahideen
36. 36.Harkat-ul-Jehad
Manipur
1. United National Liberation Front (UNLF)
2. Peoples Liberation Army (PLA)
3. Peoples Revolutionary Party of Kangleipak (PREPAK)
The above mentioned three groups now operate from a unified platform, the Manipur Peoples Liberation Front (MPLF)
4. Kangleipak Communist Party (KCP)
5. Kanglei Yawol Kanna Lup (KYKL)
6. Manipur Liberation Tiger Army (MLTA)
7. Iripak Kanba Lup (IKL)
8. Peoples Republican Army (PRA)
9. Kangleipak Kanba Kanglup (KKK)
10. Kangleipak Liberation Organisation (KLO)
11. Revolutionary Joint Committee (RJC)
12. National Socialist Council of Nagaland -- Isak-Muivah (NSCN-IM)
13. Peoples United Liberation Front (PULF)
14. North East Minority Front (NEMF)
15. Islamic National Front (INF)
16. Islamic Revolutionary Front (IRF)
17. United Islamic Liberation Army (UILA)
18. 18.United Islamic Revolutionary Army (UIRA)
19. Kuki National Front (KNF)
20. Kuki National Army (KNA)
21. Kuki Revolutionary Army (KRA)
22. Kuki National Organisation (KNO)
23. Kuki Independent Army (KIA)
24. Kuki Defence Force (KDF)
25. Kuki International Force (KIF)
26. Kuki National Volunteers (KNV)
27. Kuki Liberation Front (KLF)
28. Kuki Security Force (KSF)
29. Kuki Liberation Army (KLA)
30. Kuki Revolutionary Front (KRF)
31. United Kuki Liberation Front (UKLF)
32. Hmar Peoples Convention (HPC)
33. Hmar People's Convention- Democracy (HPC-D)
34. Hmar Revolutionary Front (HRF)
35. Zomi Revolutionary Army (ZRA)
36. Zomi Revolutionary Volunteers (ZRV)
37. Indigenous People's Revolutionary Alliance(IRPA)
38. Kom Rem People's Convention (KRPC)
39. Chin Kuki Revolutionary Front (CKRF)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSher

Though Indian Military and security forces have killed many innocent Moaists as well.


----------



## Areesh

> Naxals in Jharkhand have beheaded a man alleged to have been a police informer .
> 
> The killing happened this morning in a remote area of Jharkhand's Naxal-affected Giridih district .
> 
> The man's head and legs were chopped off, after he was pronounced guilty at a Jan Adalat or kangaroo court held by the Naxals.
> 
> Near his body, the Naxals also left behind a poster at the site of the killi



Naxals behead suspected police informer


----------



## I FLY HIGH

DV RULES said:


> Top Separatists, groups of India
> 
> IN Assam
> 1. United Liberation Front of Asom (ULFA)
> 2. National Democratic Front of Bodoland (NDFB)
> 3. United People's Democratic Solidarity (UPDS)
> 4. Kamtapur Liberation Organisation (KLO)
> 5. Bodo Liberation Tiger Force (BLTF)
> 6. Dima Halim Daogah (DHD)
> 7. Karbi National Volunteers (KNV)
> 8. Rabha National Security Force (RNSF)
> 9. Koch-Rajbongshi Liberation Organisation (KRLO)
> 10. Hmar People's Convention- Democracy (HPC-D)
> 11. Karbi People's Front (KPF)
> 12. Tiwa National Revolutionary Force (TNRF)
> 13. Bircha Commando Force (BCF)
> 14. Bengali Tiger Force (BTF)
> 15. Adivasi Security Force (ASF)
> 16. All Assam Adivasi Suraksha Samiti (AAASS)
> 17. Gorkha Tiger Force (GTF)
> 18. 18.Barak Valley Youth Liberation Front (BVYLF)
> 19. Muslim United Liberation Tigers of Assam (MULTA)
> 20. United Liberation Front of Barak Valley
> 21. Muslim United Liberation Front of Assam (MULFA)
> 22. Muslim Security Council of Assam (MSCA)
> 23. United Liberation Militia of Assam (ULMA)
> 24. Islamic Liberation Army of Assam (ILAA)
> 25. Muslim Volunteer Force (MVF)
> 26. Muslim Liberation Army (MLA)
> 27. Muslim Security Force (MSF)
> 28. Islamic Sevak Sangh (ISS)
> 29. Islamic United Reformation Protest of India (IURPI)
> 30. United Muslim Liberation Front of Assam (UMLFA)
> 31. Revolutionary Muslim Commandos (RMC)
> 32. Muslim Tiger Force (MTF)
> 33. Peoples United Liberation Front (PULF)
> 34. Adam Sena (AS)
> 35. Harkat-ul-Mujahideen
> 36. 36.Harkat-ul-Jehad
> Manipur
> 1. United National Liberation Front (UNLF)
> 2. Peoples Liberation Army (PLA)
> 3. Peoples Revolutionary Party of Kangleipak (PREPAK)
> The above mentioned three groups now operate from a unified platform, the Manipur Peoples Liberation Front (MPLF)
> 4. Kangleipak Communist Party (KCP)
> 5. Kanglei Yawol Kanna Lup (KYKL)
> 6. Manipur Liberation Tiger Army (MLTA)
> 7. Iripak Kanba Lup (IKL)
> 8. Peoples Republican Army (PRA)
> 9. Kangleipak Kanba Kanglup (KKK)
> 10. Kangleipak Liberation Organisation (KLO)
> 11. Revolutionary Joint Committee (RJC)
> 12. National Socialist Council of Nagaland -- Isak-Muivah (NSCN-IM)
> 13. Peoples United Liberation Front (PULF)
> 14. North East Minority Front (NEMF)
> 15. Islamic National Front (INF)
> 16. Islamic Revolutionary Front (IRF)
> 17. United Islamic Liberation Army (UILA)
> 18. 18.United Islamic Revolutionary Army (UIRA)
> 19. Kuki National Front (KNF)
> 20. Kuki National Army (KNA)
> 21. Kuki Revolutionary Army (KRA)
> 22. Kuki National Organisation (KNO)
> 23. Kuki Independent Army (KIA)
> 24. Kuki Defence Force (KDF)
> 25. Kuki International Force (KIF)
> 26. Kuki National Volunteers (KNV)
> 27. Kuki Liberation Front (KLF)
> 28. Kuki Security Force (KSF)
> 29. Kuki Liberation Army (KLA)
> 30. Kuki Revolutionary Front (KRF)
> 31. United Kuki Liberation Front (UKLF)
> 32. Hmar Peoples Convention (HPC)
> 33. Hmar People's Convention- Democracy (HPC-D)
> 34. Hmar Revolutionary Front (HRF)
> 35. Zomi Revolutionary Army (ZRA)
> 36. Zomi Revolutionary Volunteers (ZRV)
> 37. Indigenous People's Revolutionary Alliance(IRPA)
> 38. Kom Rem People's Convention (KRPC)
> 39. Chin Kuki Revolutionary Front (CKRF)


So In India their is a bigger wave of seperatist movements is on . India is blaming for Pakistan for terrorism, but in real The Indians are more terrorists than pakistanis . Why India cannot control it ?


----------



## Bhairava

Abu Zolfiqar said:


>



Hyderabad aka Cyberabad in "severely" affected area and Bengaluru (silicon city of India) amidst moderately affected areas .....Two good reasons to flush this illlustration down the lavatory...


----------



## Omar1984

Very informative video.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Gounder said:


> Hyderabad aka Cyberabad in "severely" affected area and Bengaluru (silicon city of India) amidst moderately affected areas .....Two good reasons to flush this illlustration down the lavatory...



Ignore the opinions,its a **** thread for some.

Maoists will meet same fate that their comrades had in my state,AP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

*Naxals turn urban​*


Regretting that they havent paid adequate attention to urban areas, the Naxals have identified some critical urban belts. Their mission: embark on creating both open and undercover urban militia that will supply cadre to strengthen peoples war in rural areas and help create liberated zones. A booklet seized during a raid on Naxal leaders Hemchandra Pandey and Azad, who were later killed, allegedly in an false encounter, clearly lists out urban priorities, saying that it was a blunder not to have looked at urban areas with the kind of seriousness it deserved and that without it the larger goal of real peoples revolution cant be accomplished.

The document titled Shahari kaam ke bare mein, published in 2008, identifies nine different belts for its urban action plan: *Ahmedabad-Pune corridor, New Delhi, Bengaluru, Chennai, Coimbatore-Erode belt, Hyderabad, Kolkata, industrial cities of central India and cities on the Gangetic plains*.

We have failed to understand the clash between the urban and rural agitations and we are guilty of utter neglect of urban work, the document admits. Along with a wider and deeper public support, we have failed to develop a strong and impactful undercover system (gupta pranali) to keep the party safe in urban areas. As a result, we are feeling a serious crunch of able and experienced cadres, the document says.

The document lays down what it calls *battle perspective*. *We must have an elaborate revolutionary struggle plan, both armed and otherwise, for urban areas which will be suitable for a long-term peoples war  that is first liberating rural areas and later taking control of urban areas,* it says. With this long-term perspective, we must develop a strong undercover party, a *revolutionary united front and urban guerrilla squads and militia*, it says, adding, we must be able to send cadres to rural areas who could be sourced from workers recruited from unorganised sector.

*It says, Urban organisations will also help establish supply lines to our organisation in rural areas for many things such as arms and ammunition, machines and their parts and medicines.*

*It even advocates encouraging ghettos of the urban disadvantaged sections on the lines of Muslim ghettos. The Muslim ghettos have been caused by increasing Hindu fascism. For the Muslims, it has become a necessity so that they can unitedly defend themselves. All the plans of our party must take the process of ghettoisation seriously.*

Observing that the population scales are tilting towards urban areas, the document observes that the economy is no more centred around villages. In 1950-51, 56 per cent of the GDP came from villages. Now it has gone down to 25 per cent, it observes.

The document critically looks at the nine urban areas it aims to target for its urban plan. The Ahmedabad-Pune corridor is engineering, chemical, textile, auto, communications and electronics hub. The working class here is most diverse since it comes from all parts of the country, it says. Delhi is basically dominated by North Indian workers, while Bengaluru is an IT hub, it goes on while discussing the peculiarities of each zone.

In the end, the document elaborately discusses how to go about building the movement in urban areas. Creating a strong and undercover party by harnessing the struggle of the disadvantaged working class, creating a joint front of working class with other sections of the urban society such as the *Dalits and women and undertaking military activities are the three main tasks laid down in the document.*

*While saying that the military activity in urban areas would mainly be of defence (atmarakshatmak), it, however, stresses the need to have resistance squads (pratirodh daste) for armed resistance to tackle peoples enemies.* *Identifying organised gangs, Hindu and social fascist organisations and their killer gangs, state-sponsored vigilante gangs and armed state forces as enemy armies aiding the ruling classes, the document says, It will not be proper for us to go into a confrontationist mode with the ruling powers at this stage, nor are we going to do that, but we must create volunteer (self-defensive) and resistance organisations if the situation so demands.*

The document envisages creation of volunteer squads out of trade unions and peoples organisations. They will act against strike-busters, goonda gangs, those dishonouring women, c*ommunal elements in riots and displacement of people due to so-called development projects*. Gymnasiums, martial arts centres, sports clubs are examples of such volunteer groups, it says.

*It lays down basics for militia groups, which would work in a hidden manner as part of guerrilla armies. It also recommends
quality arms training to the members of militia.*


----------



## jayron

PakSher said:


> Though Indian Military and security forces have killed many *innocent Moaists* as well.



Thats like innocent TTP, An oxymoron


----------



## IND151

> *Fact is that many Bharti top leaders and politicians support the maoist. The situation is eerily similar to Pakistan's problems.
> *


we will sort out this do not worry.


----------



## Fasih Khan

*Pakistan China and other neighbours Should Support the Oppressed in India.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nalwa

Fasih Khan said:


> *Pakistan China and other neighbours Should Support the Oppressed in India.*



Then I hope you don't mind when we do the same in Balochistan.


----------



## ajtr

Fasih Khan said:


> *Pakistan China and other neighbours Should Support the Oppressed in India.*


Such a help will be highly appreciated by us oppressed people of india.


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

ajtr said:


> Such a help will be highly appreciated by us oppressed people of india.



What is an oppressed Indian doing in the US? Your people need you Ms. Arundhati Roy.


----------



## ajtr

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> What is an oppressed Indian doing in the US? Your people need you Ms. Arundhati Roy.


even Poor Arundhati is oppressed by GOI by slapping false charges.


----------



## jayron

ajtr said:


> Such a help will be highly appreciated by us oppressed people of india.



What are you exactly? You can be critical of India being Indian. But some of your posts don't hold any weight. I can't help but think you have a false flag.

I may be wrong but I think I saw your profile name with a Pak flag on the Ind forum


----------



## spin666

Fasih Khan said:


> *Pakistan China and other neighbours Should Support the Oppressed in India.*



Come on  No body want someone else pointing a finger at he's/hers problems. 

If it's in India,it's there business. 
If It's in Pakistan, it's your business
If it's in China,it's our business.

Pissing of each other,don't really help.
OFC i know I will annoy quite many Indian by saying this:Kashmir issue should be under a form "regions government". Like main body been kashmirin(right word? ^^),then India and Pakistan government. Unlike many chinese border problem,I see this problem is only base on the will of the people for peace(all sides ofc).


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Maoists kill five villagers - The Times of India



> PURULIA: Maoists killed five Forward Bloc workers at Jhalda in Purulia district on the suspicion that they were working as police informers.
> 
> "Chapala Garai, Tapan Singh Sardar, Kinkar Singh, Rajesh Singh and Gopeswar Mahato were shot dead by armed Maoist cadre at Baghbinda village," Superintendent of Police Sunil Kumar Chaudhuri said.
> 
> The villagers, who were in the age group of 40 to 50 years, were picked up from their homes at about 2am and shot from close range in a field in the hilly village bordering Jharkhand, he said.
> 
> Police have found posters left by the Maoists at the spot that claim that the five villagers had been spying for the security personnel.
> 
> The bodies have been sent for postmorterm.




Naxals blow up cop car in Gadchiroli, 1 killed - The Times of India



> NAGPUR: A landmine blast triggered by Maoists blew up a police vehicle killing one and injuring at least six people in Maharashtra's Gadchiroli district on Tuesday afternoon. This is the third blast in the last three months by Maoists in the district.
> 
> Around 3.45 pm, the blast occurred on Sironcha-Aheri Road when C-60 commandos from Aheri tehsil were going for an operation in three vehicles. The Maoists had already blocked the road by felling trees and called a bandh to observe the PLGA month to mark the 10th anniversary of the People's Liberation Guerrilla Army.
> 
> According to sources, the road opening party had partly cleared the road for traffic. The second vehicle in the convoy was blown up by the blast near a hillock close to Umanoor. It was thrown up several metres in the air under the impact of the blast. Commander Gangadhar Sidam leading the commandos survived the attack. This is the second time that he survived a Maoist attack.
> 
> After the blast, there was an exchange of fire between the jawans and the Maoists. The Maoists retreated after a while. On October 4, four policemen of Perimili police station were killed in a landmine blast triggered by the Maoists.




One securityman dead, four injured in gunbattle with Maoists in WB



> A CRPF personnel attached with the elite anti-Naxal battalion COBRA was killed and four others injured in a gunbattle with Maoist ultras inside a forest in Naxal-hit Purulia district of West Bengal
> 
> Acting on a tip off about existence of a Maoist camp at Dekai forest, securitymen of the joint force launched an operation in the area when the ultras fired at them, Superintendent of Police Sunil Chowdhury said.
> 
> Five security personnel were injured in the exchange of fire, of whom one died soon after, he said, adding the injured were being taken to Kolkata in a helicopter.
> 
> The SP said there was report of a landmine explosion, but he could not confirm it at present.
> 
> The body of the slain securityman was being taken to Purulia hospital.
> 
> Police sources said some Maoists were also injured in the gunbattle but no body was found. A search operation was on.




The Hindu : Front Page : 2 CRPF jawans killed in Jharkhand



> RANCHI: Two CRPF jawans were killed in an encounter in Godda district in Jharkhand, during the fifth and final phase of the panchayat elections on Friday. Polling for 242 panchayats spread over five districts started at 7 a.m. and continued till 3 p.m.
> 
> In Godda district the banned Communist Party of India (Maoist) torched three vehicles; in west Singhbhum district, Maoists exploded landmines in which a police vehicle was destroyed and a CRPF jawan died. Police have started a combing operation in the area.


----------



## Thorough Pro

Justin Joseph said:


> Arundhati Roy is a foreign puppet and Maoist.
> 
> She is defender of terrorism, she was who have written in a British newspaper that 26/11 was done by India to blame pakistan.
> 
> She will say anything in against of India that will do some bad to us, as she will not be harmed.
> 
> As India is a soft state and does not shoots bastard who abuses us and remain using our nationality.
> 
> Her earning is depend on India bashing.



Now we can say that there is atleast one Inian who has the courage to speak the truth, and that too a lady.


----------



## Ammyy

Thorough Pro said:


> Now we can say that there is atleast one Inian who has the courage to speak the truth, and that too a lady.



And now we need your certificate to proof that person is Indian or not


----------



## HongWu

Fasih Khan said:


> *Pakistan China and other neighbours Should Support the Oppressed in India.*


Yes, China should supply Naxalites and Kashmiris with suitcase nuclear weapons, advanced night-vision goggles, anti-tank missiles and anti-aircraft missiles. Where the poor and oppressed in India needs comfort, China is ready with a nuclear weapon to put a smile on their faces.


----------



## merajahmed

HongWu said:


> Yes, China should supply Naxalites and Kashmiris with suitcase nuclear weapons, advanced night-vision goggles, anti-tank missiles and anti-aircraft missiles. Where the poor and oppressed in India needs comfort, China is ready with a nuclear weapon to put a smile on their faces.



First u ask your govt. to supply some weapons that could help the pakistanis to fight against taliban who were dying almost everyday then think about kashmir or naxalites. And think what would happen if India send the above mention items to Tibet rebels .............


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

The Hindu : Front Page : CRPF jawan shot dead by Maoists



> RAYAGADA: A Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) jawan was shot dead and a police constable seriously injured in an encounter with Maoists at Chandrapur in Rayagada district, about 150 km from here, on Thursday.
> 
> The encounter took place when the rebels opened fire on security men on routine surveillance duty at the Hanumantpur weekly market, the police said.
> 
> The personnel retaliated, but the rebels escaped.
> 
> Tek Chand, who was among the personnel deployed at a camp at nearby Raibridge, was fatally injured and was rushed to the Muniguda community health centre where he was declared brought dead.  PTI


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Maoists Blow Up Railway Cabin Signal Point in Orissa, Train Services Disrupted​*


> ROURKELA: Armed Maoists, including women cadres on Sunday blew up a cabin signal point of Bandamunda railway station in Orissa, disrupting railway service on Howrah-Mumbai and Rourkela-Hatia railway lines.
> 
> According to Railway sources 50 to 60 armed Maoists blasted the signal point around 2am at a place about 10 kms from here, causing damage to the ASM room.
> 
> The Maoists left a number of posters opposing anti-Maoist Operation Green Hunt taken up by Centre, harassment to the innocent tribals and demanded the release of Dr Binayak Sen.
> 
> As a result of the blast, long-distance trains were controlled at various stations, railway sources said.
> 
> During their operation, the ultras took hostage to 12 employees on duty. The were later released after giving threats, sources said.
> 
> Senior railway officials have rushed to the spot. Repair work was continuing and restoration of train services would take place after security clearance, the initial reports said.




Maoists blow up railway cabin signal point in Orissa, train services disrupted - The Times of India


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Marathi said:


> All of these terrorists in the east are funded and trained by commies and bangladeshis. Congress is failing, BJP needs to take out this trash govt.



The NE Insurgents get their weapons mostly from Burma.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

why wud Bangalis support a communist movement?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Three injured in mine blast by Maoists *


> Staff Reporter
> 
> BERHAMPUR: Maoists injured three civilians, including two officials of the State agricultural department, in a landmine blast in Narayanpatna block of Koraput district on Tuesday morning.
> 
> This act of violence coincided with the two-day bandh call of the Maoists in Rayagada, Gajapati and Kandhamal districts, which began on Monday. The miscreants also burnt down a truck near Adaba in Gajapati district on Monday night to create panic in the minds of drivers. It may be noted that Maoists called this bandh to protest against recent encounters in which several ultras had been killed by security forces.
> 
> A jeep of the Agricultural Department was targeted by the Maoists near Odiapentha at a distance of around 3 km from Narayanpatna block headquarters. Two officers of the Agriculture Department -- Basant Kumar Patnaik and Sashi Bhusan Senapati -- were travelling by the jeep from Jeypore to Narayanpatna to attend an agricultural training camp for peasants.
> 
> According to Koraput district police headquarters, a claymore mine was blasted to damage the vehicle. The two agriculture officials and the driver of the vehicle were injured in the blast. The injured driver, Raj Kumar Dipak, was carried to Koraput district hospital while the other two were treated at Narayanpatna community health centre.
> 
> Security forces, including Border Security Force (BSF) personnel, began combing operation in the area after the blast. It may be noted that in January last year four civilians, including two women, had been killed by Maoists in a landmine blast in Narayanpatna block as they had given lift to policemen in their vehicle.
> 
> To terrorise the drivers of trucks and passenger vehicles Maoists torched a truck at Adaba in Gajapati district on Monday night. On Sunday night Maoists had damaged two mobile communication towers at Aligonda in Gajapati district. On the second day of Maoist bandh call vehicles in remote pockets of Gajapati district remained off the road.
> 
> The bandh call disrupted passenger transportation in Daringbadi, Kotgarh and Tumudibandh blocks in Kandhamal district. In these blocks shops and business establishments also remained closed at several places. Passenger buses did not ply between Phulbani and Berhampur and Bhubaneswar. However in Rayagada district impact of this bandh call was too low. But the Orissa State Road Transport Corporation (OSRTC) has decided not to ply its buses through these three districts during the bandh.




The Hindu : Other States / Orissa News : Three injured in mine blast by Maoists


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Maoists kill police informer'*



> Bokaro (Jharkhand): The Maoists slit the throat of a man after branding him as a police informer' in Bokaro district's Jhakia village, the police said on Thursday. The body of the 45-year-old Bhusan Marandi was found in the morning after the Maoists killed him on Wednesday night, the police said. - PTI



The Hindu : Other States / Jharkand News : Maoists kill &#8216;police informer'


----------



## Nalwa

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> why wud Bangalis support a communist movement?



Bengal is the birth-place of the Naxal movement and Bengalis are one of the staunchest supporters of communism (although things are changing very fast). Why that is so is a tough question...!


----------



## rajan_united

If Govt would want Naxals could be ended in days. Didnt understand we 10Lacks of Army. Just give them orders to do the work. But instead they appoint "special forces"actually these are loly trained Paramilitry forces or Police ho have never seen action before. Sad DEMOCRACY


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

5 policemen abducted by Maoists in Chhattisgarh - The Times of India



> BILASPUR: Five policemen left their camp in Chhattisgarh's Narayanpur to proceed on leave, but were abducted enroute by a group of Maoists on Tuesday morning, police said. An unidentified civilian too was taken hostage.
> 
> "The policemen were travelling on a civilian passenger bus, unarmed and dressed in civilian clothes. A group of 30 Maoists stopped the bus and asked the people to disembark. Everybody was searched. It appears that the five policemen's identities were revealed and they were taken away," said Narayanpur Superintendent of Police Mayank Srivastava. He said it was not clear why the civilian too was abducted.
> 
> The incident took place on an interior road strewn with isolated police and paramilitary outposts, before it meanders and fades away into the Abhujhmad forests, believed to controlled by Maoists.
> 
> The policemen boarded a bus at Dhanora where their post is located. The bus was stopped by the Maoists near Kungera village. "This is an unguarded stretch between Dhaudhai and Farasgaon. Both these camps are separated by twenty kilometres," said Srivastava.
> 
> Those abducted include three head constables, Ramadhar Patel, Raghunandan Dhruv, T Ekka, and two constables Ranjan Dubey and Manishankar. All five belong to the Chhattisgarh Armed Force, a special armed wing of the state police, mostly posted in Maoist affected areas.
> 
> "There has been no ransom demand so far," said Srivastava.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Ex-ULFA man training Maoists in Orissa, Jharkhand*


> They were assigned the job of training Maoists in Orissa and Jharkhand, Rourkela SP Diptesh Patnaik told reporters.
> 
> "They were supposed to get Rs 4.8 lakh for imparting training to Maoists in the two states," he said, adding huge quantity of explosives, Maoist literature and posters were seized from them.
> 
> The arrests were made during a joint combing operation launched after an encounter with the Maoists near Saranda forests yesterday in which three hardcore ultras including "area commander" Mohammed Musleem were gunned down.



fullstory


*Three hardcore women Maoist cadre arrested*


> Parlakhemundi (Orissa), Feb 12 (PTI) Three hardcore women Maoist cadre, involved in several crimes, including Nayagarh armoury attack, were arrested today in Orissa's Gajapati district.
> 
> "During combing operation by the district police, the women cadre identified as Basanti Pattamajhi, Monita Desamajhi alias Prami and Laxmi Pattamajhi were arrested from their Baliganda village in Adaba police station," Superintendent of Police Sarthak Sarangi said.
> 
> The trio, in their early 20's, was allegedly involved in several crimes including attack on a bus at Raipanka, mobile tower blast at Birikot, killing of a gram rakshi at Katama, forest beat house blast at Paniganda in Gajapati district and Nayagarh armoury attack in 2008.
> 
> Besides, Monita and Laxmi were also involved in torching of at least 14 vehicles used for road construction at Pindiki and landmine blast targeting a police vehicle Andhari Ghati in which policemen were injured.
> 
> The trio was forwarded to the court, Sarangi said.



fullstory


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Maoists kill special police officer in ChhattisgarhMonday*


> Raipur, Feb 14 (IANS) Maoist guerrillas killed a special police officer Monday in Chhattisgarh's restive Bastar region, police said.
> 
> Munnalal Markam was killed in Gondpalli village in Dantewada district, more than 400 km south of state capital Raipur.
> 
> He was posted at Dantewada police station and had gone to a relative's house at Gondpalli when the rebels killed him with sharp-edged weapons, sources in police headquarters here told IANS.



Maoists kill special police officer in Chhattisgarh | Siasat


*Maoists blast school building*


> Gaya, Feb 15 (PTI) Armed Maoists blew up a state-run school building at Barhara in Chakkarbandha forest in Naxal-hit Gaya district, police said today.
> 
> Over 50 ultras armed with sophisticated weapons surrounded the school, commanded the villagers watching a cultural programme to leave the premises and detonated dynamites to blow up the building late last night.
> 
> The building was earlier being used as a CRPF camp, the police said.
> 
> Raids were on in the forest area to apprehend the ultras.



fullstory


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Orissa district collector kidnapped by Maoists *


> Malkangiri (Orissa), Feb 17 (PTI) The District Collector of Orissa's Maoist-hit Malkangiri has been kidnapped by Maoists, who are demanding withdrawal of Central forces and release of jailed ultras.
> 
> Malkangiri collector R V Krishna along with a junior engineer went missing last evening when he was on a visit to the remote Chitrakonda area, a Maoist stronghold about 85 km from here, to attend a camp for local development, SP Anirudh Singh said.
> 
> There was no trace of the 30-year-old IAS officer after he went from the camp held at Badapada bordering Andhra Pradesh to see a culvert on a road nearby on a motorcycle along with two junior engineers and another person, Chitrakonda Tehsildar D Gopal Krishnan said.
> 
> While the collector and a junior engineer remained untraced, two others reached Badapada



fullstory


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Six persons injured in bomb explosion in Goalpara*


> Goalpara (Assam), (PTI) Six persons, including five children, were injured after a bomb exploded at a residence in Jyotinagar area here today, officials said.
> 
> The son of a person named Rajen Das of Jyotinagar area noticed a bag lying in their compound and called his neighbours, they said, adding the bomb exploded seriously injuring one of the neighbours when he stepped on it.
> 
> Five children, who were present there also received minor injuries, they said, adding, police had cordoned off the area.
> 
> Rajan Das told reporters that he suspected his son-in-law, a surrendered Bengali Tiger Force militant, to be responsible for the explosion as he was regularly threatening the family with dire consequences for opposing the marriage with Das's daughter.
> http://www.ptinews.com/news/1359998_...on-in-Goalpara



*ULFA faction warns of armed struggle in Assam*


> Guwahati, (PTI) In an apparent bid to scuttle ULFA leaders' peace initiative with the Centre, the Paresh Barua faction of the outfit today threatened to resort to "armed struggle" against the "arrogant" policies of the Congress and urged people to boycott meetings of the ruling party.
> 
> In an e-mail sent to PTI here, ULFA Publicity in-charge Arunodoy Dohotia alleged that the Congress has always indulged in the politics of division and was now attempting to create a division within the outfit.
> 
> "The Congress has never given any importance to legitimate democratic struggles of the indigenous Assamese to protect their land and identity and neither has it taken steps to resolve the various issues of the state," he said.



http://www.ptinews.com/news/1364928_...ggle-in-Assam-


*Militants attack Manipur official's residence*


> Imphal, (PTI) Unidentified militants today attacked the house of a Manipur government official by throwing a hand grenade but it failed to explode, official sources said.
> 
> Sources said the militants lobbed the explosive at the house of the Superintending Engineer of Irrigation and Flood Control department Th Lokeshwar at Sagolband area near here in Imphal west district this morning.
> 
> They said the official and family members were present at the time of the incident.
> 
> Monetary demand from militants could be one of the reasons although sources in the family said no group has demanded any money from the official.
> 
> No individual or group has so far claimed responsibility for the attack.



http://www.ptinews.com/news/1373202_...al-s-residence


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

ULFA has been tamed.

Maoists are less aggressive.

Does it mean All izz well?

Time will tell.


----------



## Ammyy

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> The Hindu : Front Page : CRPF jawan shot dead by Maoists


 


Abu Zolfiqar said:


> *Maoists Blow Up Railway Cabin Signal Point in Orissa, Train Services Disrupted​*
> 
> 
> Maoists blow up railway cabin signal point in Orissa, train services disrupted - The Times of India


 


Abu Zolfiqar said:


> why wud Bangalis support a communist movement?


 


Abu Zolfiqar said:


> *Three injured in mine blast by Maoists *
> 
> 
> 
> The Hindu : Other States / Orissa News : Three injured in mine blast by Maoists


 


Abu Zolfiqar said:


> *Maoists kill &#8216;police informer'*
> 
> 
> 
> The Hindu : Other States / Jharkand News : Maoists kill &#8216;police informer'


 


Abu Zolfiqar said:


> 5 policemen abducted by Maoists in Chhattisgarh - The Times of India


 


Abu Zolfiqar said:


> *Ex-ULFA man training Maoists in Orissa, Jharkhand*
> 
> 
> fullstory
> 
> 
> *Three hardcore women Maoist cadre arrested*
> 
> 
> fullstory


 


Abu Zolfiqar said:


> *Maoists kill special police officer in ChhattisgarhMonday*
> 
> 
> Maoists kill special police officer in Chhattisgarh | Siasat
> 
> 
> *Maoists blast school building*
> 
> 
> fullstory


 


Abu Zolfiqar said:


> *Orissa district collector kidnapped by Maoists *
> 
> 
> fullstory


 


Abu Zolfiqar said:


> *Six persons injured in bomb explosion in Goalpara*
> 
> 
> *ULFA faction warns of armed struggle in Assam*
> 
> 
> http://www.ptinews.com/news/1364928_...ggle-in-Assam-
> 
> 
> *Militants attack Manipur official's residence*
> 
> 
> http://www.ptinews.com/news/1373202_...al-s-residence


 
I am not able to understand what you prove cause if you compare all these news (related to bomb blast, killing etc) so we still in thousand time batter condition than you

---------- Post added at 09:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 AM ----------




Abu Zolfiqar said:


> The Hindu : Front Page : CRPF jawan shot dead by Maoists


 


Abu Zolfiqar said:


> *Maoists Blow Up Railway Cabin Signal Point in Orissa, Train Services Disrupted​*
> 
> 
> Maoists blow up railway cabin signal point in Orissa, train services disrupted - The Times of India


 


Abu Zolfiqar said:


> why wud Bangalis support a communist movement?


 


Abu Zolfiqar said:


> *Three injured in mine blast by Maoists *
> 
> 
> 
> The Hindu : Other States / Orissa News : Three injured in mine blast by Maoists


 


Abu Zolfiqar said:


> *Maoists kill police informer'*
> 
> 
> 
> The Hindu : Other States / Jharkand News : Maoists kill &#8216;police informer'


 


Abu Zolfiqar said:


> 5 policemen abducted by Maoists in Chhattisgarh - The Times of India


 


Abu Zolfiqar said:


> *Ex-ULFA man training Maoists in Orissa, Jharkhand*
> 
> 
> fullstory
> 
> 
> *Three hardcore women Maoist cadre arrested*
> 
> 
> fullstory


 


Abu Zolfiqar said:


> *Maoists kill special police officer in ChhattisgarhMonday*
> 
> 
> Maoists kill special police officer in Chhattisgarh | Siasat
> 
> 
> *Maoists blast school building*
> 
> 
> fullstory


 


Abu Zolfiqar said:


> *Orissa district collector kidnapped by Maoists *
> 
> 
> fullstory


 


Abu Zolfiqar said:


> *Six persons injured in bomb explosion in Goalpara*
> 
> 
> *ULFA faction warns of armed struggle in Assam*
> 
> 
> http://www.ptinews.com/news/1364928_...ggle-in-Assam-
> 
> 
> *Militants attack Manipur official's residence*
> 
> 
> http://www.ptinews.com/news/1373202_...al-s-residence


 
I am not able to understand what you prove cause if you compare all these news (related to bomb blast, killing etc) so we still in thousand time batter condition than you


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Naxals abducted 782 people in 2010*


> New Delhi, Feb 24 (PTI) Maoists violence continued unabated in Left Wing Extremism (LWE) affected states as more than 1,000 people have lost their lives in Naxal violence and 782 people were kidnapped by the rebels in 2010.
> 
> There were 2,210 incidents of violence perpetrated by the Maoists which led to the deaths of 1,001 people last year, official sources said.
> 
> Among the civilian deaths, 321 people were killed by the Naxals labelling them as police informers while 285 policemen were killed by the rebels in encounters and exploding blasts -- mostly IEDs.
> 
> During the period, 160 Maoists were killed by security forces and arrested 2,908 of their cadres. Altogether 260 Naxals surrendered too.
> 
> The naxals also kidnapped 782 people in 2010, though most of them remained unreported due to various reasons.
> 
> The Maoists also attacked 365 infrastructures, including telephone towers, school buildings, bridges, community centres etc.




Site Under Construction


*Two policemen killed in Jharkhand landmine blast*


> Two policemen were killed and three others injured in a landmine blast by suspected Maoists in Chatra district tonight, police said.
> 
> The explosion occurred when a jeep carrying the policemen who were returning from patrolling drove over the landmine at Lakrai More in Tandua area.
> 
> Police suspect that the Maoists had planted the explosive.



fullstory

*Maoists demolish school, two other buildings*


> Maoists tonight demolished three government buildings, inclding a two-storied school, at a village of Bihar's Jamui district, police said.
> 
> Scores of ultras, including women, brought four JCB machines of a private road construction firm and bulldozed the school building meantfor children belonging to Mahadalit communities at Garaih village.
> 
> They also completely demolished the adjoining office building of irrigation department and an inspection bungalow of water resources department before escaping into the jungles.



fullstory

*Maoist violence claims 2,680 lives in 2008-10*


> NEW DELHI: Over 2,600 civilians and security force personnel were killed between 2008 and 2010 in several incidents of Naxal violence across the country.
> 
> Besides, there had been more than 900 attempts by Naxalites to destroy telephone exchanges, railway properties, power plant, mining and school buildings during the same period.
> 
> According to information given by MoS (home affairs) Gurudas Kamat in Lok Sabha, out of the total of 2,632 casualties, including 1,799 civilians and 833 security personnel, a highest of 1,003 was in 2010, followed by 908 in 2009 and 721 in 2008.
> 
> About 6,061 incidents of violence by left-wing extremists were reported during the period, the minister said.
> 
> Incidentally, there has an been increase in the number of incidents of economic targets by Maxalites. Out of the 909 such attempts, a highest of 325 were on forest road, culvert; 158 on telephone exchanges; 135 on school buildings; 127 on railways properties; 61 on panchayat bhawans; 33 to disturb electric supply by targeting poles and 18 on mining related projects among others in the last three years.
> 
> Kamat said the government has banned left-wing extremist organisations like -- Communist Party of India (Marxist-Leninist), People's war, Maoist Communist Centre (MCC), Communist Party of India (Maoist) and all its formations and front organisations -- under Unlawful Activities (Prevention) Act.



Maoist violence claims 2,680 lives in 2008-10 - The Times of India


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

DRDO said:


> I am not able to understand what you prove cause if you compare all these news (related to bomb blast, killing etc) so we still in thousand time batter condition than you
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not able to understand what you prove cause if you compare all these news (related to bomb blast, killing etc) so we still in thousand time batter condition than you


 
im just postin the news, dude....(indian sources too)

but one things for sure -- naxal killed more indian citizens than Pakistanis or "JuD" or whoever else did. Keep it in mind.

it would be "batter" if you focused on your internal issues, as we should do with ours.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

There will be insurgencies and more people will die.

That is the infirmity of a true democracy.

The only insurgency that has been wiped out in recent times is the Sri Lanakan mode against the LTTE.

Since India cannot replicate such a matrix, these insurgencies will have to be taken in its stride.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

as per recent reports, Tamil tigers may be re-emerging and getting arms training inside your country....but that's a whole other issue altogether

yes lessons should be learnt from the destruction of LTTE. We and China did assist Sri Lankans, though it in the end came down to their own action and bravery against the movement.


----------



## toxic_pus

^^ I hope you know that it is false allegation.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

im not privvy to the details.....I'm just quoting their Prime Minister and what he said apparently

http://www.dawn.com/2011/03/10/tamil-tiger-rebels-training-in-india-sri-lanka-pm.html  

but that's their problem. If they (Lankan) need any help or support, they could ask for it.


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> im just postin the news, dude....(indian sources too)
> 
> but one things for sure -- naxal killed more indian citizens than Pakistanis or "JuD" or whoever else did. Keep it in mind.
> 
> it would be "batter" if you focused on your internal issues, as we should do with ours.


 
Our internal issues are our internal issues and your internal issues are our external issues.


----------



## toxic_pus

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> im not privvy to the details.....I'm just quoting their Prime Minister (http://www.lankabusinessonline.com/fullstory.php?nid=2113006310)
> 
> but that's their problem. If they (Lankan) need any help or support, they could ask for it.


Help from whom? Pakistan? I hope you do realise that no amount of help from Pakistan would help SL if India doesn't help.


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> im not privvy to the details.....I'm just quoting their Prime Minister (Sri Lanka PM says Tamil Tigers re-emerging - LANKA BUSINESS ONLINE)
> 
> but that's their problem. If they (Lankan) need any help or support, they could ask for it.


 
It doesn't take much help to spray bullets on just about everyone without bothering who's being hit.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

toxic_pus said:


> Help from whom? Pakistan? I hope you do realise that no amount of help from Pakistan would help SL if India doesn't help.


 
hmmm...well that didnt really apply during the defeat of the LTTE, when india was double-dealing her cards 

and in a strategic sense, india lost since China seems to have gained more influence there especially as of late


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Explosives seized in Assam*


> Security forces today seized explosives from a bus at Amingaon in Assam's Kamrup (Rural) district today, police sources said.
> 
> Acting on a tip-off, a joint team of the police and CRPF stopped a Guwahati-bound bus coming from Dhekiajuli at Amingaon and conducted a search in the vehicle.
> 
> The explosives -- 10 detonators, two kgs of gunpowder, three gelatin sticks and several metres of fused wire -- were found in a bag on the luggage rack, the sources said.
> 
> The driver and the handyman of the bus were detained but the owner of the bag remained untraced, the sources added.




fullstory


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> as per recent reports, Tamil tigers may be re-emerging and getting arms training inside your country....but that's a whole other issue altogether
> 
> yes lessons should be learnt from the destruction of LTTE. We and China did assist Sri Lankans, though it in the end came down to their own action and bravery against the movement.



It is true that the SL PM has made this allegation.

However, would India be training the new avatar of the LTTE right in the 'show window'?

The moot question is, would Sri Lanka been able to use their Air Force to undertake the massacre that they did to wipe out the LTTE if India wanted to intervene and ensure that the LTTE continues to thrive?

There, of course, is no doubt that the Sri Lankans dread the spectre of the LTTE and hence possibly the SL PM raised the issue to keep his govt relevant by 'exciting' the Sri Lankans of a ghost they possibly still fear that could stir and rise like the Phoenix!


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> hmmm...well that didnt really apply during the defeat of the LTTE, when india was double-dealing her cards



India helped Sri Lanka during its fight against LTTE. Sri Lanka acknowledges that. It's just that our help couldn't be made public because of our internal sensitivities. 



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> and in a strategic sense, india lost since China seems to have gained more influence there especially as of late


 
China has a headstart. India has not lost. The game's not over yet. Our geographical proximity, cultural similarity give us the edge in dealing with Sri Lanka.


----------



## toxic_pus

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> hmmm...well that didnt really apply during the defeat of the LTTE, when india was double-dealing her cards


Thats exactly what happened during the defeat of LTTE. 


> and in a strategic sense, india lost since China seems to have gained more influence there especially as of late


China 'gaining' more influence doesn't mean India has become irrelevant to SL. You should look at the map and try to figure out where SL is.


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

*India's help during LTTE war reduced pressure: Sri Lanka​*
Terming India its "closest ally", Sri Lanka has said its support during the war with the LTTE helped "reduce the pressure" mounted by the world community and allowed it to proceed with humanitarian operations in the war-ravaged north unhindered.

"The relationship developed over the past four years with our closest ally, India helped us in many ways in our war against terrorism," the powerful Defence Secretary Gotabhaya Rajapaksa said.

India's support greatly helped "reduce the pressure mounted by other nations," which allowed us to proceed with our humanitarian operations unhindered, Rajapaksa the brother of Sri Lankan President Mahinda Rajapaksa said in Colombo on Sunday in Colombo.

"It is very important that we strengthen this key relationship even further in the years to come," he said while speaking at a function in Colombo. 

India's help during LTTE war reduced pressure: Sri Lanka

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> im just postin the news, dude....(indian sources too)
> 
> but one things for sure -- naxal killed more indian citizens than Pakistanis or "JuD" or whoever else did. Keep it in mind.
> 
> *it would be "batter" if you focused on your internal issues, as we should do with ours*.


 
I really like your last line 

thanks for advise 



> "naxal killed more indian citizen than Pakistanis killed by terrorist"



I dnt think you need source for your funny claim ... In Pakistan bomb blast become daily routine (i am not making fun of this but this is a hard fact and you have to accept this )


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

talk about a sign of weakness. It shows by your failed argument. I raised a point you failed to contradict. So you resort to deflection tactics. Sorry kiddo it doesn't work here. Even ur PM realized the internal threat posed by your naxals.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Bomb Explosion During President's Visit to Manipur*



> Imphal, Mar 11 (PTI) A powerful bomb explosion took place near the Raj Bhavan here, where President Pratibha Patil is staying, officials said today.
> 
> The bomb, allegedly planted by militants, went off at 11 PM last night at Ananda Singh Academy, about 2 km from Raj Bhavan, where the President was staying, they said.
> 
> No casualty was, however, reported in the blast.
> 
> Patil is on a two-day visit to Manipur.
> 
> Police and central forces are conducting round the clock patrolling and forces were deployed at all vulnerable points.
> 
> President will today lay the foundation stone of an Information Technology Park at Mantripukhri near here, officials said.
> 
> Patil would also meet representatives of some social organisations before leaving for Delhi at 11 AM, the sources said.
> 
> Meanwhile, normal life was paralysed in the city following the 40-hour strike called by Manipur People's Liberation Front (MPLF) to boycott the President's visit.



fullstory


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Suspected Maoist Arrested, Explosives Seized*


> Ranchi, (PTI) Police today recovered various explosives after arresting a suspected Maoist near Kodombo village, about 70 km from here, officials said.
> 
> Ganesh Lohra, 18, was arrested during raids and he guided the police to a place in the village where 332 explosive boosters and 15 metre codex wire were buried by the Maoists, they said.



fullstory


----------



## monitor

India grappling with Maoist insurgency

The rebellion will continue although at the moment it seems relatively quiescent. Are the government's policies beginning to work at last?

Jonathan Power 

It was only three years ago that India's Prime Minister Manmohan Singh was telling me that the situation among the tribal peoples in the so-called "red corridor" in eastern and central India where armed Maoist agitators are rife was "more hopeful than six months ago." He was proud that his government had taken the important step of giving these forest peoples the right to tenure. Now, with individual rights sanctified in law, the way was open to a more productive settled agriculture. He argued that a mixture of good policing and an active development program would get on top of the Maoist rebellion.
Three years later the government has been publicly ringing its hands. Just a week after Home Minister Palaniappan Chidambaram had made the rounds of state governments facing the Maoists, telling the chief minister of West Bengal that "the buck stops with the chief minister," a Maoist brigade of a thousand guerrillas active in the remote Dantewada district in the nearby state of Chhattisgarh knocked off 76 specially trained armed policeman in an ambush. It was the worst loss in the four decade-long insurgency. The government like it or not, is now up to its neck in the problem. Chidambaram has been compelled to supplement state police and paramilitary troops with an additional 15,000 trained troops, taking the total to around 75,000. 
The prime minister has declared that the Maoists are "the single greatest threat to India's internal security." By implication he was saying this dwarfs the far more politically sensitive issue of Pakistani militants and their attacks on places like the Taj and Oberoi hotels in Mumbai two years ago when 173 died and which still poisons the relationship between India and Pakistan. Indeed, according to journalist Samar Halarnkar who tracks the figures for The Hindustani Times, between January 2007 and February 2010 jihad attacks took 436 lives. The Maoists claimed they had killed 1,524 in the same period. If one compares the Maoist organization with the Pakistani-based Jihad movements like Lashkar-e-Taiba, which from time to time spread terror in India, there is no comparison. The Maoists have a much wider network and the ability to inflict a far greater damage. Between 2004 and 2009 they overran the towns of Jehanabad in Bihar, Nayargarh and Koraput in Orissa and Sankrail in West Bengal. They have hijacked trains in Jharkhand numerous times. 
In many areas the Maoists have created base areas, liberated zones, raised taxes and run parallel courts.
Perhaps one should not be surprised that recently Prime Minister Singh said "no quarter" will be offered the Maoists. An unusually mild man, it appears that he is badly rattled and worried that the politics of it all is getting out of hand. Is he declaring a no-holds barred war? I doubt it, but his rough rhetoric is open to that interpretation, at least by the Maoists who must love him for it. 
Shortly after the massacre of the soldiers, the Booker prize-winning novelist, Arundhati Roy, found her way to Dantewada, near the site of the encounter between the paramilitaries and the guerrillas. She described it as "a border town smack in the heart of India. It's the epicenter of a war. It's an upside down, inside out town. The police wear plain clothes and the rebels wear uniforms. The jail superintendent is in jail. The prisoners are free (three hundred of them escaped from the old town jail two years ago). Women who have been raped are in police custody. The rapists give speeches in the bazaar."
"It's easier on the liberal conscience", she writes, "to forget that tribal people in central India have a history of resistance that predates Mao by centuries. (That's a truism of course. If they didn't, they wouldn't exist.) They have rebelled several times, against the British, against zamindars and moneylenders. The rebellions were cruelly crushed, many thousands killed, but the people were never conquered. After independence, tribal people were at the heart of the first uprising that could be described as Maoist, in Naxalbari village in West Bengal. Since then, Naxalite politics has been inextricably entwined with tribal uprisings, which says as much about the tribals as it does about the Naxalites." 
The rebellion will continue although at the moment it seems relatively quiescent. Are the government's policies beginning to work at last? 


Jonathan Power is a foreign affairs commentator and analyst based in London


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*India Grenade Blast Hurts Three at Congress Office*



> GUWAHATI: At least three people including a regional leader of India&#8217;s ruling Congress were hurt Monday when a grenade exploded at local party headquarters in the northeastern city of Guwahati.
> 
> Unidentified attackers hurled the hand grenade inside the office of the regional chapter of India&#8217;s ruling party, witnesses said. The building was packed with supporters at the time.
> 
> Among those injured were Congress general secretary Ranjan Bora and the party&#8217;s local spokesman Mehdi Alam Bora.
> 
> A Congress government administers Assam, of which Guwahati is the largest city. No one has claimed responsibility for the attack, police said.
> 
> *Some 30-odd militant groups are active in the state, where some outfits are battling for independent homelands for ethnic Assamese.*









India grenade blast hurts three at Congress office | World | DAWN.COM


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

^^ Thanks for the newsletter, A boo. I'd have to watch TV channels if it weren't for you. 

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

no sweat buddy...

if this is entertainment for you, then go thank the ethnic Assamese insurrectionists! I'm but a messenger.


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> no sweat buddy...
> 
> if this is entertainment for you, then go thank the ethnic Assamese insurrectionists!


 
'Newsletter' = 'Entertainment'???

But then I guess since you're doing yumbeeyay, you don't have to use your brain.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

yumbeeyay?? 

sounds like captain sparrow ingested too much from that ''jar of dirt'' as is increasingly evident


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Tribal Militants Kidnap 3 year-old in Dima Hasao*


> SILCHAR: Suspected tribal militants have kidnapped a three-year-old girl in front of the eyes of her mother in Haflong, triggering panic among people ahead of the assembly elections in Dima Hasao district. Reports from Haflong said Saina Begam (3), a pre-nursery student of Little Angel School in Haflong, was whisked away at gunpoint just after she returned home with her mother on Friday afternoon after attending school.
> 
> As soon as the duo reached their Mahadevitala residence, three tribal youths reached there and snatched Saina from her mother Wahida. When Wahida raised an alarm, neighbours gathered at the spot. But nobody dared to come forward to rescue the girl as the militants fled the place by firing in the air to create terror.
> 
> In no time, they vanished into the nearby jungle with the girl who was in still in her uniform. The incident left Wahida unconscious. She was immediately shifted to a local hospital. After getting the news, a contingent of police and army rushed to the place and started search operations in the nearby jungles. But, there was no trace of Saina.
> 
> A senior police officer of the district said the incident took place when Sania's father Kamrul Hussain, a doctor with the veterinary and animal husbandry department in Haflong, was not at home. He added that security forces have detained 13 persons in this connection so far. They are being questioned by police and the army.
> 
> So far, no outfit so far has claimed responsibility for the kidnapping. A source said a group that demanded money from Kamrul Hussain sometime ago might be involved in the kidnapping.
> 
> "Saiba is dependent on mother's milk. I pray to the kidnappers to free ny daughter," said Wahida.
> 
> Some of the neighbours said they had noticed three Naga youths standing at the gate of Hussain's residence. But they didn't doubt anything as the latter being a doctor receives a lot of people at his home daily. The incident has left the people of the entire locality shocked. Of late, the district is witnessing a rise in incidents of violence.



Tribal militants kidnap 3-yr-old in Dima Hasao - The Times of India


*BSF Jawan Killed Another Injured in Ambush*


> Guwahati, Mar 14 (PTI) A BSF jawan was killed and another seriously injured when suspected NDFB rebels ambushed their convoy along the Assam-Bhutan border in Kokrajhar district today.
> 
> Official sources said the militants opened indiscriminate firing on the BSF convoy at the remote Ultapani forest area near the border.
> 
> While Naresh Kumar died on the spot, Rajpal Singh was critically injured and rushed to a nearby hospital.
> 
> The convoy was on patrol duty when the militants ambushed them. The militants escaped immediately after the incident.
> 
> Police suspect the involvement of the anti-talk faction of National Democratic Front of Boroland (NDFB) in the incident.



fullstory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*8 BSF Jawans Killed in Ambush by anti-talk Faction of NDFB*



> PTI | Mar 15, 2011, 03.06pm IST
> 
> SHILLONG/GUWAHATI: At least eight BSF personnel were killed and the same number injured today in an ambush by the anti-talk faction of National Democratic Front of Bodoland in Assam's Kokrajhar district.
> 
> According to official reports, the militants of the Ranjan Daimary-led faction used automatic weapons to ambush the convoy of the BSF in remote Ultapani forest area near the Indo-Bhutan border.
> 
> A BSF spokesman, at the force's frontier headquarters in Shillong, told PTI that while three jawans were killed on the spot, five others succumbed to their injuries on way to hospital.
> 
> Some of the eight injured jawans were taken to Lower Assam Hospital and Research Centre at Bongaigaon, while others were taken to Kokrajhar civil hospital for treatment.
> 
> Critically injured were referred to a hospital is Guwahati, the spokesperson said.
> 
> The deceased have been identified as Bijoy Kumar, S K Sharma, Arabinda Dere, Bolaram Lamba, Santa Ramthree, Naresh Kumar, Kuber Bora and Hira Singh.
> 
> A combing operation has been launched by the security forces, including the Army along the Indo-Bhutan border, to nab the culprits.
> 
> The patrol was on way from Bangladoba in Chirang district of Assam to Ultapani in Kokrajhar when it was ambushed.
> 
> The paramilitary vehicle came under heavy firing inside the Ultapani reserve forest, when it was about seven km from its camp.




8 BSF jawans killed in ambush by anti-talk faction of NDFB - The Times of India


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Explosives recovered in Assam*


> Guwahati, Mar 15 (PTI) Huge quantities of explosives were recovered from a vehicle and two persons arrested at Jorabat on the Guwahati-Shillong Road near here today, police said.
> 
> The police recovered more than 50 detonators from the Guwahati-bound vehicle during routine search and arrested the two persons travelling in it.
> 
> The arrested have been identifed as M K Changu and S Changpu and interrogations were on to ascertain more details about the source and destination of the explosives, sources said.



fullstory


*Policeman, 2 ULFA Militants Killed in Encounter*


> Dibrugarh/Tinsukia (Assam), Mar 15 (PTI) A police officer and two ULFA militants were killed during an encounter in Assam's Tinsukia district today, police said.
> 
> Acting on a tip-off about the presence of ULFA militants in Tongona village under Kakopathar police station, the police launched a search operation in the village and were fired upon by the militants.
> 
> 
> 
> The police retaliated and a fierce encounter followed for more than two hours in which Second Officer Pranjal Saikia of Kakopathar police station was killed along with the two militants on the spot, the sources said.
> 
> While one slain ultra was identified as Tinku Mahanta alias Ilu while the identity of the other one was yet to be ascertained.
> 
> The security forces recovered one pistol, one AK-56 and an empty magazine from the encounter site.



fullstory


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Naxalites Blast House in Gaya*



> Naxalites today triggered a bomb blast at a house and decamped with cash and valuables in Bihar's Naxal-hit Gaya district.
> 
> About 100 Naxalites attacked the house of Jenardan Rai, a distant relative of Bihar Assembly Speaker Udai Narain Choudhury, in Bodhi Bigha village and triggered the blast, police said.
> 
> The Naxalites beat up Rai, looted cash and valuables and decamped with two vehicles.
> 
> Rai has been hospitalised.



fullstory


*Maoists Fire at Village Priest, Wife in Malkangiri*



> Malkangiri, Mar 18 (PTI) After about a month-long lull following abduction of District Collector R Vineel Krishna, Maoists fired at two persons injuring them seriously in Malkangiri district of Orissa.
> 
> Police said a group of four masked ultras fired at village priest Sukra Hantal last night, no sooner than he opened the door of his house at remote Katapalli village, about 40 kms from here, injuring the 50-year-old, while 25 other Maoists were waiting outside.
> 
> The priest's wife Hiramani (35) was also shot at and both were rushed to district headquarters hospital here with serious injuries, police said.
> 
> Sukra had six bullets in his body and his wife suffered serious head injuries



fullstory


----------



## monitor

DELHI SUSPECTS LINKS WITH N.E. REBELS

Maoists enforce strikes in four
Indian states 

Shamsuddin Ahmed 

Maoists in India have enforced strike in four states on March 13-14 when joint forces of police and paramilitary troopers encountered with the red rebels at different places. The strike was called in the states of Orissa, West Bengal, Jharkhand and Bihar to protest the killing in police custody of a Maoist commander in West Midnapore district of West Bengal on March 10.
However, denying the Maoist claim the government said Shashadhar Mahato was killed in an encounter with joint forces. Similar official version on the killing of Maoist central leader Azad in Jharkhand in June last year was proved wrong by media investigation triggering severe criticism and demand by human right bodies and intellectuals for a judicial inquiry. The government had rejected the demand.
Heavy fighting between the Maoists and the government forces was reported from the Maoist heartland Chhattisgarh. Some 150 police and paramilitary forces were ambushed by the rebels killing at least three and injuring nine others on March 14. The encounter took place in the same district where Maoists had massacred 75 paramilitary troops and one police officer in April last year.
In Bihar, government forces fought with the Maoists for long 12 hours in Motihari region on the previous night. Police claimed 6 rebels were killed. The rebels torched 10 vehicles, shot and wounded a driver for defying the strike. Two mobile phone towers were blown away in Gaya district. In Jharkhand, two policemen were killed and three others injured in gunfight with the Maoists. In West Bengal, TV channels showed heavy contingents of joint forces were patrolling the troubled areas where shops remained closed and transport vehicles were off the roads. Banners and posters were put up by the Maoists saying Mahato was killed in a false encounter and pledging to take revenge of the killing.
In Orissa, the government has issued an advisory to district authorities and police officials asking them not to visit Maoist-hit areas, especially at night. All officials and law enforcers were advised to avoid use of official vehicles and not to divulge tour plans in advance. Political leaders were asked to avoid public meetings in Maoist-dominated areas - about half of the state. This shows the government has least or no control over a vast area of the state.
The security guideline was issued over the weekend in an apparent unwillingness of the government to implement the agreement reached with the Maoists in securing the release of district collector RV Krishna and engineer Pabitra Majhi. Abducted by the Maoists they were set free unhurt after eight days on February 24 following the government's concurrence to meet all the 14 demands reached with the Maoist through three mediators.
The demands included immediate halt of anti-Maoist 'Operation Green Hunt', release of 600 Maoist leaders and activists languishing in Orissa jails, scrapping of accords giving lands belonging to tribal people to the multinational companies and compensation to families of Maoist sympathizers killed in police custody.
"We will implement all the 4 demands," home secretary of the state U.N. Behera had told newsmen after securing release of Krishna and Pabitra from the Maoist captivity. No doubt the government entered into the agreement accepting all the demands to meet the exigency of saving the lives of two bright young officers. The central government was annoyed and worried. Central Home Minister P Chidambaram said it would create precedence for all other Maoist-hit states in future.
A selected group of newsmen met Maoist regional leader Gazi alias Sannu at a place of Orissa-Andhra Pradesh border few days after the two officers were set free. The Maoist cadres guiding the journalists' team stopped halfway. For, they received a surprise alert of the presence of joint forces ahead of their way. They took a different route and reached the destination. Maoist leader told the journalists that the agreement is clear; it is now the government's obligation to implement it. He appealed to the intellectuals and people to make sure that the government abides by its commitment. Sannu did not miss signalling a dire consequence for non-implementation of the agreement by the government.
Maoists claim they are fighting for the downtrodden adhivasis, tribals and dalits and 70 percent landless people of India. The movement intensified since 2002 with the merger of three factions into Communist Party of India (Maoist) and is gaining ground. The movement now extends with the presence of Maoist fighters in 18 out of 28 states. Chhattisgarh in central India is the de facto capital of outlawed CPI (Maoist). Admittedly, the government has no control in 44,000 square kilometres comprising four districts of the state. Anti-Maoist Operation Green Hunt launched more than two years ago involving about 1,50,000 paramilitary forces in addition to state police has failed to make any headway. Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has repeatedly told the nation that the Maoists have posed the gravest threat to the internal security to India. He advocated holistic measures side by side combating the Maoists with arms.
CPI (Maoist) secretary nicknamed Ganopati explaining the party's immediate course of action few months ago has said they are going to create a liberated zone in the central India and upgrade its guerrilla force into Peoples Liberation Army (PLA). What unnerved New Delhi government is that the Maoists have adopted a policy of extending support to the secessionist movement in Kashmir, Gorkhaland, Assam, Nagaland, Manipur and Tripura. Recent security intelligence reports suggest that the Maoist leaders have established operational links with the secessionist leaders of these states.
A section of national security experts and intellectuals tend to believe that the Maoist movement in India has close connection with the Chinese far reaching policy of disintegrating India, dividing the country into 22 or more independent states based on language and culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Police exchange fire at Naxals in Gadchiroli*



> Nagpur, Mar 19 (PTI) Police opened fire at a group of alleged Naxalites near Shivaghat in Dhanora taluka of Gadchiroli district early today morning.
> 
> Police said Naxals opened fire at the police party, and at least one ultra was believed to have been seriously injured the retaliatory fire.
> 
> However, all of them managed to escape, they said.
> 
> Police fired 90 rounds during the encounter that lasted 30 to 40 minutes.
> 
> Police later recovered 20 rounds of Self-Loading Rifle, five detonators and 100-ft wire, besides some printed material from the spot.



fullstory


*Naxals kill senior citizen in Gadchiroli*



> Nagpur, Mar 20 (PTI) A group of armed Naxals allegedly killed a 60-year-old man in Jabti-Khandi village in Gadchiroli district in the early hours today, police said.
> 
> About 20 to 25 armed Naxals, including women, woke up one Keju Damaji Ichami from his house and forcibly took him to a nearby forest, they said.
> 
> Later, they killed the victim by attacking him with sharp weapons, police said adding that the motive of the murder was not immediately known.
> 
> Further investigation is on.



fullstory


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Police constable killed in landmine blast by Maoists*



> Jamshedpur, March 24: A police constable was killed while another injured in a landmine blast triggered by Maoists at Ghatsila in Jharkhand Thursday.
> 
> The blast took place after an encounter between the security personnel and Maoists at Daimari area in East Singhbhum district in the course of an operation to flush out extremists, DIG (Kolhan) Navin Kumar Singh said.
> 
> Police said that the blast occurred when security personnel, including district police, were scaling nearby hills after the encounter.
> 
> The constable killed was the body guard of the Deputy Superintendent of Police, Ghatsila, the police said.
> 
> Additional forces have been rushed to the spot and a massive search operation was launched in the Maoist-affected area, which borders west Midnapore of West Bengal.



Police constable killed in landmine blast by Maoists | Siasat


*CRPF jawan killed, another injured in encounter*



> Medininagar (Jharkhand), Mar 25 (PTI) A CRPF jawan was killed while another suffered injuries in an encounter with CPI(Maoists) near Matnag village in Palamu district, a senior CRPF officer said today.
> 
> CRPF DIG B K Sharma told PTI that the security personnel were returning to their base in Palamu after recovering the bodies of an electrical engineer Jitendra Singh and another person Mukesh Yadav, who were allegedly abducted by Maoists from Porsam in Latehar district when they were fired upon by the Maoists last evening near Matang village.
> 
> One CRPF jawan Amandeep Singh, a resident of Hoshiarpur in Punjab was killed in the encounter while another jawan D K Rathi, a resident of Alwar in Rajasthan was injured, he said.
> 
> Sharma said the encounter lasted till this morning and the injured jawan has been airlifted to Ranchi for treatment.



fullstory

*Maoists blast school building in Bihar*



> AURANGABAD: Armed Maoists blasted a state-run school at a village in Bihar's Aurangabad district, police said.
> 
> Over 50 ultras surrounded the school building in Tetrain village under Deo police station area and triggered a dynamite blast to blow it up late last night, they said.
> 
> Three rooms of the school building were destroyed in the blast, they said.
> 
> A powerful bomb was also recovered from adjoining Yadupur village where the Naxalites had blown up a school building previous year.
> 
> Raids are on in the area to nab the ultras.



Maoists blast school building in Bihar - The Times of India


----------



## red_baron

thanks for sharing....naxelites are planning to attack nuclear facilities in india next i read on an online indian defence forum


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

always a possibility, though im sure those facilities are well guarded.....unlike the insurgents we are fighting along the Afghan border, the naxals are pretty poorly armed. They seem to be decent at hit and run tactics, but not as tough as the enemy we are fighting. In neither country are the nuclear facilities at risk of attack; though i do seem to recall a couple years back a prominent nuclear scientist in the neighbour country did go missing in the restive region and was later found dead. Nobody knows yet if he revealed any information (of whatever kind) to his kidnappers.


----------



## red_baron

in india my friend everything is possbile....possibilities are endless when a tank can fall in well 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/55241-indian-tank-falls-into-well.html


----------



## mehru

*Maoist-police gunfight in Bihar*
PTI, Mar 13, 2011, 08.21pm IST

DEHRI-ON-SONE/MOTIHARI, (Bihar): Gunfights have taken place between Maoists and security forces on Sunsay in Kaimur hills and Motihari in Bihar.

The police said the encounter at Kaimur hills in Rohtas district has ended on Sunday evening and the other encounter has been going on at Darmaha in Kesharia of East Champaran district.
Maoist-police gunfight in Bihar - Times Of India

*Six Naxals killed in encounter with police in Motihari in Bihar*
United News of India
Motihari, March 14, 2011


Six Naxalites were killed while three policemen sustained injuries in a fierce encounter at Kesaria in East Champaran district, police said today.

They said a joint team of Special Auxiliary Police (SAP) and local police conducted a raid late last night at a hide-out under Kesaria police station area when reports were received that the rebels were taking shelter and planning to engineer disruptive activities.

As soon as police reached near the hide-out, the ultras opened fire triggering a fierce encounter, police said.

Six Naxalites were killed on the spot while three policemen sustained injuries in the shoot-out that lasted several hours, they added.

The bodies were recovered from the spot today, police said, adding the injured policemen had been admitted to a local hospital.

During the combing operation, ten Naxalites were arrested from Kesaria police station area. Five rifles and eight guns were recovered from those arrested. A large number of live cartridges were also seized during the search operation, police further added.

Six Naxals killed in encounter with police in Motihari in Bihar | NetIndian | India News | Latest News from India | Breaking News from India | Latest Headlines


----------



## mehru

*Maoists kill alleged police spy*

Maoists on Friday shot dead a man at the forest area in Chattisgarh, alleging he was a police spy.

The Naxalites dragged 50-year old Kirtan Mandawai from his residence and shot him dead at Koracha village of Rajnandgaon district in Chattisgarh.

The Maoists after killing him left behind a note alleging that he was a police spy hence they killed him.

Earlier this month, Maoists killed two other people on similar charges.

Maoists kill alleged police spy

*Maoists blast school building in Bihar*
PTI, Mar 25, 2011, 01.11pm IST

AURANGABAD: Armed Maoists blasted a state-run school at a village in Bihar's Aurangabad district, police said.

Over 50 ultras surrounded the school building in Tetrain village under Deo police station area and triggered a dynamite blast to blow it up late last night, they said.
Maoists blast school building in Bihar - Times Of India


----------



## mehru

*47006: India faces growing Naxalite menace*
*
There is no chance Naxalites could threaten the Indian state, and the GOI is unlikely to eradicate Naxalism through police action. The most likely prospect is a continuing and bloody stalemate.*

47006, 12/08/2005 08:36, 05 NEWDELHI 9245, Embassy New Delhi, CONFIDENTIAL, 05 CHENNAI 2761 | 05 NEWDELHI 1274, "This record is a partial extract of the original cable. The full text of the original cable is not available.","C O N F I D E N T I A L SECTION 01 OF 05 NEW DELHI 009245

SIPDIS

SIPDIS

E.O. 12958: DECL: 12/08/2015 TAGS: PGOV, PINR, PREL, PHUM, PTER, KCRM, ASEC, SCUL, IN, NP, Counter-Terrorism

SUBJECT: INDIA FACES GROWING NAXALITE MENACE

REF: A. NEW DELHI 1274 B. CHENNAI 2761

Classified By: Political Counselor Geoff Pyatt, for Reasons 1.4 (B, D)

1. (C) Summary: Despite India's rapidly expanding economy, Naxalite groups in poor rural areas and their educated urban sympathizers continue to spread and have extended their areas of influence into 12 states, proving they can launch spectacular attacks on government facilities. The GOI has responded with the formation of an ""interstate joint task force,"" to enable state governments to devise a coordinated response. New Delhi has also committed 24 battalions of the Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) to counterinsurgency operations. Embassy contacts and many commentators are skeptical that the new initiatives will accomplish very much, as they do little to address the persistent economic and social problems underlying Naxalism. Indian economic development has missed large portions of the countryside. India's scheduled tribes (STs), and scheduled castes (SCs) who live in these remote areas, often face lives of desperation and view Naxalites as the only groups willing to defend them. There is no chance Naxalites could threaten the Indian state, and the GOI is unlikely to eradicate Naxalism through police action. The most likely prospect is a continuing and bloody stalemate. To end the conflict, the GOI would have to convince Naxalites to renounce violence and embrace parliamentary politics. This would entail ending violent attacks on those Naxalites who have already entered politics and enacting comprehensive land reform and other measures aimed at dismantling the rural feudal power structure than oppresses India's poorest citizens. There is little sign that the GOI is willing to take such steps. India's Maoists are closely eyeing events in Nepal, and if their Nepali comrades eventually give up armed struggle, it could encourage the Naxalites to do the same. Meanwhile in parts of the countryside the bloodletting continues. End Summary.

Naxal Activity Spreading

------------------------

2. (U) The Indian Home Ministry in its 2004-2005 Annual Report documented the spread and continued success of the Naxalite insurgency. According to the report, there are currently 9,300 full-time Naxalite fighters active in 118 districts and spread across 12 Indian states (Chattisgarh, Karnataka, Orissa, Andhra Pradesh, Jharkhand, Bihar, Uttar Pradesh, Tamil Nadu, Assam, Madhya Pradesh, Maharashtra, Himachal Pradesh). The insurgents are armed with 6,300 factory-made weapons (mostly WWII era bolt action rifles, supplemented by a few automatic weapons). The remainder are armed with ""country-made"" weapons, produced in rural gunshops of dubious reliability. Counter-insurgency experts estimate that every one Naxalite fighter is supported by four ""active sympathizers,"" who provide housing, food, money, weapons and other infrastructural support. Just two years ago, Naxalites were active in only 9 states and 76 districts. To date in 2005 some 510 persons have been killed in Naxalite violence, including over 90 security force personnel. The goal of the Naxalites is to create a ""revolutionary corridor"" from AP to Nepal, that will form the basis of a ""liberated zone"" governed by the Maoists (reftel). They currently administer areas in Jharkhand and AP where there is no GOI control and which provide safe-haven for Naxalite combat units.

3. (U) Experts concur with the GOI assessment that while Naxalite activity has spread over a wider geographic area, the number of violent attacks has remained constant. Increased tactical sophistication and the use of more lethal improvised explosive devices (IEDs) has pushed up the security force death toll, however. There have been a steady stream of Naxalite attacks throughout 2005. Some of the most notable include:

--November 2004 - 15 policemen killed in an Andhra Pradesh landmine attack.

--February 2005 - 38 Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) killed in AP

--June 2005 - approximately 500 Naxalites attack the UP village of Madhuban destroying buildings, capturing weapons and killing several local policemen

--August 2005 - Naxalite murder of a member of the AP legislative assembly, his son and six others.

--August 2005 - 22 CRPF members killed in a Chattisgarh explosives attack.

--September 2005 - 15 police killed in Jharkhand

--November 2005 - Naxalites attack a Jharkhand police Training Center killing policemen and capturing 185 weapons

--November 2005 - an estimated 300 to 400 Naxalites attack the Jehanabad Prison in Bihar - killing several constables - freeing 341 inmates, including 20 members of the anti-Naxalite Ranvir Sena, whom they subsequently murdered.

Reasons for the Spread

----------------------

4. (U) Aggressive counterinsurgency operations by State police forces, supplemented by 24 battalions of the CRPF deployed by New Delhi, have failed to halt the spread of Naxalite activity. Experts agree that the Maoists are ahead of the game, adapting quickly to changed circumstances and growing in sophistication and capability since the September 2004 formation of the Communist Party of India (Maoist). The formation of the banned CPI(Maoist), with the merger of the Peoples' War Group (PWG) and the Maoist Communist Center (MCC), has increased Naxalite capabilities, enabled intelligence sharing between formerly disparate Naxalite groups, increased the Naxalite support network, and allowed formerly localized groups to operate across state boundaries. The new party has implemented an extensive training program that has produced professional military-type cadres with improved tactics, better coordination, more sophisticated communication networks and better IEDs.

5. (C) Although Naxalites claim to represent the interests of India's oppressed Scheduled Castes (STs) and Schedule Tribes (STs), the leadership is almost entirely from the upper castes, including some highly educated individuals. The same applies to the extensive Naxalite support network, including above-ground organizations of educated middle class persons from academia, the media and the legal profession. As globalization and economic liberalization (neo-liberalism) expand in India, some within the largely middle-class anti-globalization forces disparage the Left Front (LF), a group of Communist and Socialist Parties who espouse parliamentary democracy and support the ruling United Progressive Alliance (UPA) government from outside. They feel that the Naxalites are the only ""true"" leftists, who stand up for the oppressed SCs and STs. The Naxalite movement would not have been able to expand without this middle-class, above-ground support.

New Delhi's Response

--------------------

6. (U) The Home Ministry, frustrated by the inability of Naxalite effected states to mount a coordinated response, on September 19 called the administrative heads, senior officials and Chief Ministers of the 12 states together in New Delhi. The participants established an ""interstate joint task force"" to ""facilitate coordinated and synergized anti-naxalite operations across state boundaries,"" and ""strengthen intelligence networks."" Home Minister Shivraj Patil hailed the meeting, claiming that it would foster a ""multi-track approach,"" rather than merely treating Naxalism as a law-enforcement problem. Patil emphasized that the new approach would work to develop the local economies in the effected areas, ensure political and social justice for the SCs and STs, and ""as a last resort"" act against those Naxalites who continue to insist on committing acts of violence.

An Opposition Viewpoint

-----------------------

7. (C) Telegu Desam MP M. Jagannath represents an AP constituency with a large ST population in which Naxalites are quite active. Although he is in the opposition, he supported many of the views expounded by Home Minister Patil, but urged the Indian state to go much further. In a December 2 conversation with Poloff, Jagannath emphasized that the Naxalite problem is inherently political, and cannot be solved with a purely law and order approach. He pointed out that India's STs and SCs often live in the grip of feudalism, that in India's more backward areas the ""feudals"" are usually supported by the high castes, and local police do the bidding of the feudal/high caste nexus, leaving STs and SCs helpless. India's rural underclass, he noted, face an unrelenting cycle of poverty, unemployment and atrocities, including the rape of wives and daughters. Seeing no other option, the STs and SCs often turn to the Naxalites, who provide them the means to exact revenge and reverse their economic status.

8. (C) Jagannath urged the GOI to tackle the Naxalite problem by providing employment and subsidized loans to poor SCs and STs and investing in genuine rural development programs, including extensive land reforms aimed at breaking the back of the feudals. Jagannath blamed the AP government for the breakdown of negotiations with the Naxalites there, pointing out that to show ""progress"" in the anti-Naxalite campaign, state police forces have picked up innocent tribals, murdered them and claimed they were Naxalites killed in ""encounters.""

The View from the Left

----------------------

9. (C) Journalist and political activist AS Verma, himself a former Naxalite, told Poloff on December 2 that the GOI's September 19 meeting was little more than political theater and would do nothing to stop the spread of Naxalism. He pointed out that LK Advani had pursued a similar policy as Home Minister in the previous NDA government, when Naxal activity was confined to only four states. Verma accused the GOI of inherent hypocrisy, in that it claims that Naxalism is a ""social problem,"" but then relies on a law and order solution. In Verma's estimation, the UPA will rely more on the police than the NDA. This is because the LF, which keeps the UPA in power, is a sworn enemy of the Naxalites, as the CPI(M) used harsh police methods to crush Naxalism in West Bengal.

10. (C) Verma urged the GOI to differentiate between revolutionaries and terrorists. Terrorists, he emphasized, have no mass base, while Naxalites have a popular following throughout India. The Naxalites, unlike terrorists, target their violence and do not engage in mass killing of innocents. This was demonstrated in Jehanabad, when they warned civilians to remain indoors and assured them they would not face attack. Verma emphasized that the GOI must stop jailing illegally leftist activists who speak out on behalf of STs/SCs, especially those that are landless laborers and poor peasants, and should release those currently in illegal detention. Arguing that India is basically a ""criminalized state,"" he noted that the left parties and Naxalites are the only parties in India that are not corrupt and entrenched with criminal mafias.

11. (C) Verma urged Poloff not to take Naxalite assertions of eternal class war at face value. In his estimation, Naxalite violence is a bargaining tool and a means to an end, rather than an end in itself. Saying that ""this is not the 1960's and there is no possibility of a violent overthrow of the Indian state,"" Verma insisted that the Naxalites want to see a negotiated settlement, an end to violence, and their acceptance as above-ground political parties. The GOI should hurry this process along by declaring a cease-fire, and ending violent attacks against the Communist Party of India (Marxist-Leninist), the above-ground political party formed by former Naxalites.

Comment - Naxalism as Prelude to Bargaining

-------------------------------------------

12. (C) Naxalites cannot overthrow the government of India, and are unlikely ever to control more than a few remote areas of the country. Likewise, the GOI is unlikely to eradicate Naxalism, as the crushing poverty, lingering feudalism and inherent discrimination of Indian society has nurtured desperation that finds its only outlet through violence. Without a radical change of tack by both sides, the most likely outcome is an extended stalemate that can only grow bloodier as the Naxalites acquire more sophistication and better weapons. While the security forces can gain the upper hand in some Naxalite areas, they can expect to suffer reverses in others. Three factors hold the key to an eventual solution: events in Nepal, the development of India's left parties, and the nature of Indian economic development.

13. (C) India's Naxalites are watching events in Nepal closely. Nepal is a small and largely homogeneous state, with an entrenched feudal class, weak central government, and a desperately poor rural underclass, which provides much better conditions for a Maoist revolution than India. If Nepal's Maoists eventually give up armed struggle and come to a negotiated settlement, it will provide the impetus to India's Maoists to do the same, as the chances for a Maoist victory in India are much less than in Nepal. Some leftists, such as Verma, argue that Indian Maoists are well aware that they cannot win a class war, and intend to negotiate a settlement when conditions are right. A negotiated outcome in Nepal would provide a further impetus.

14. (C) The Communist Party of India (Marxist) is India's leftist flagship and remains a committed enemy of the Naxalites. CPI(M) General Secretary Prakash Karat dismisses the Naxalites as ""adventurists"" whose ""politics rely on anarchic violence directed at individuals and ordinary people."" Karat argues that Naxalite violence only invites state repression, hurting the very people it intends to help. He has pledged the CPI(M) to ""counter politically and ideologically the false posturing of such 'revolutionary' activities."" The fledgling CPI(ML) is committed to bringing the Naxalites out of the underground and into parliamentary democracy, but faces opposition from both the LF and the GOI. In order for India's Naxalites to renounce violence, the GOI would have treat the CPI(ML) as a legitimate political party and provide reformed Naxalites an opportunity to join and agitate on behalf of STs and SCs.

15. (C) Desperation often drives Naxalism. The onus is on the GOI to demonstrate to India's have-nots that it is crafting an economic development program that is genuinely aimed at alleviating this desperate situation. As long as India's political parties and elites are willing to accept the status quo and not take on feudal interests, the stalemate and the violence will continue. 

The Hindu : The India Cables / The Cables : 47006: India faces growing Naxalite menace


----------



## Omar1984

*Suspected KCF man dies in custody, family alleges torture; probe ordered*



Sohan Singh, alias Sohanjit Singh, an alleged Khalistan Commando Force (KCF) operative, arrested on March 7 by the State Special Operations Cell (SSOC) for possession of arms, died mysteriously in police custody on Monday. 

Manminder Singh, Assistant Inspector General (AIG), SSOC, said Sohan Singh, who was lodged in the lock-up of the SSOC Centre, hanged himself from the ceiling fan with the help of his turban. 

Even as authorities have termed the death as suicide, his family members think otherwise. His widow Bhinder Kaur, alleged that Sohan died due to police torture. 

A judicial probe, to be conducted by a chief judicial magistrate has been ordered into the cause of Sohan Singhs death. The body has been sent for a post-mortem. The police personnel on duty at the time of the death have also come under scrutiny. 

Sohan Singhs arrest was a major breakthrough for the police as he was wanted in cases related to disruptive activities including planting an RDX bomb in a Maruti car that was found abandoned near the Circuit House in May last year. He had a cash reward of Rs 1 lakh on his head and was nabbed while attempting to escape to Nepal. He was alleged to be close to Paramjit Singh Panjwarh, the self-styled head of the KCF who was plotting the revival of terrorism in the state, AIG Singh said.


Suspected KCF man dies in custody, family alleges torture; probe ordered


----------



## Omar1984

*Mann reiterates demand for separate Sikh state*

Had Master Tara Singh strongly put up the demand before British at the time of Independence, Sikhs would have had a separate state Shiromani Akali Dal (Amritsar) president Simranjit Singh Mann. He also reiterated his demand for a separate Sikh state of Khalistan.

Addressing the political conference of his party on the occasion of Hola Mohalla at Anandpur Sahib on Saturday, Mann said he and his supporters would continue the struggle till the fulfillment of their demand.

*He said chief minister Parkash Singh Badal and other leaders of his party, Congress state president Capt Amarinder Singh and former finance minister Manpreet Singh Badal, besides the SGPC had &#8220;betrayed the Sikhs by accepting the slavery of a Hindu nation&#8220;.*

He added that Akali leader Master Tara Singh was responsible for the present &#8220;slavery&#8220; of Sikhs. &#8220;Had he (Master Tara Singh) strongly put up the demand before the British at the time of Independence, the Sikhs would have had a separate state now,&#8220; Mann said.

The conference was addressed among others by Dhian Singh Mand, Gurnderpal Singh Dhanaula, Prof Mohinderpal Singh, Karnail Singh, Kuldeep Singh Bhagowal, Sukhjit Singh Kala Afghana, Amrik Singh Nangal and Ranjit Singh Santokhgarh. Fifteen resolutions were also passed.

The conference was marked by pro-Khalistan slogans . Stalls were also set up at the conference venue to sell the literature and photographs relating to panthic leader Sant Jarnail Singh Bhindranwale.

Global Sikh News » Mann reiterates demand for separate Sikh state


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Villager killed, four naxalites arrested*



> Jamui (Bihar), Mar 31 (PTI) A villager was killed and four naxalites were arrested following an encounter between the ultras and security forces in the forest at Hasikol in Jamui district, a police officer said.
> 
> The villager, identified as Dudha Murmu, was killed after he was hit by a stray bullet during the encounter between the security forces and the naxalites while he was collecting fruits from the forest, Superintendent of Police (SP) Rajnarayan Singh said.
> 
> The security forces arrested four hardcore naxalites and seized from them a haul of arms and ammunition in an encounter that lasted for six hours, he said.
> 
> The security forces, comprising CRPF, district armed police force, STF and SAP, used rocket launchers and explosive launchers over the 100 rounds of firing on the heavily-armed ultras, Singh said.



fullstory


----------



## KS

Omar1984 said:


> Global Sikh News » Mann reiterates demand for separate Sikh state


 
Simanjit Singh Mann....He is married to the sister of the wife of Capt.Amarinder Singh, the President of PCC. 

Love the Irony.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Four CRPF men gunned down in Assam, one injured​*


> Diphu, Apr 2 (PTI) Two days before the first phase of Assembly polls in Assam, ethnic insurgent outfit Karbi Peoples Liberation Tiger (KPLT) today gunned down four CRPF jawans and injured another in an encounter in Karbi Anglong district.
> 
> Several CRPF men are missing after the encounter, police said.
> 
> Last night, an operation was launched by the CRPF in the Deothar area, under Bokajan police station, against the newly-formed KPLT militants, they said.
> 
> The CRPF personnel came face to face with a large group of KPLT rebels at Arlangso today and an encounter ensued in which four CRPF men were gunned down, they said.
> 
> An injured CRPF man was admitted to Numaligarh Refinery Ltd (NRL) Hospital in neighbouring Golaghat district.
> 
> Three of the victims were identified as Mika Singh, Debendra Shaw and Dilip Kumar.
> 
> The operations were continuing, the police said, and a search was on for the missing CRPF men.



fullstory


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Bomb, pistol seized from Dhubri​*


> Dhubri, Apr 3 (PTI) A powerful bomb and a pistol with ammunition, suspected to be of the ULFA, were today seized from a house in Dhubri district, figuring in the second phase of Assembly polls on April 11, police said.
> 
> Based on a tip-off, police raided the house of suspected ULFA linkman Narayan Rai at Gauripur and found one kg improvised explosive devise (IED) and a 6.62-mm pistol with four live cartridges, they said.
> 
> Documents related to the banned outfit were also recovered from the house.
> 
> Rai told the police that the ULFA had kept the explosives in his house after threatening him with dire consequences if he did not do so.
> 
> The seizure was made by the police in course of intensified combing operations in the sensitive areas ahead of the Assembly elections



fullstory


----------



## alphamale

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> *Four CRPF men gunned down in Assam, one injured​*
> 
> 
> fullstory


 
RIP to brave soldiers & death to terrorists.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*IED explosion derails goods train in Assam*​


> Tezpur, Apr 3 (PTI) A powerful IED explosion derailed a goods train carrying cement bags in Assam's Udalguri district, a senior police official said today.
> 
> Ten wagons of the train, moving from Rangiya to Tezpur, derailed after the Improvised Explosive Device, planted by unidentified militants, exploded on the rail track near Doipang late last night, Udalguri Deputy Commissioner, Thaneswar Malakar told PTI.
> 
> Eight wagons were badly damaged and a rescue team from Rangiya was sent to the spot to repair the tracks.
> 
> There was, however, no loss of life or injury to any person, Malakar added.
> 
> A mobile hand set was recovered from the explosion site which would help in identifying the militant outfit responsible for the explosion, he said.




fullstory


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Garo Militants Gun Down Five Labourers​*


> Shillong, Apr 6 (PTI) Five labourers were gunned down by suspected Garo militants in Meghalaya's South Garo Hills district early today.
> 
> Around nine armed Garo National Liberation Army militants barged into the Gokha coal depot, about 10 km from Baghmara, the district headquarter town, and opened indiscriminate fire from AK 47 rifles at around 1.45 AM, police said.
> 
> Four of the labourers Rambadan Yadav from Uttar Pradesh, Suhagin and Habibul from Assam and Nur Mohammad from Meghalaya - were killed on the spot, they said.
> 
> Another labourer Jamin from Assam succumbed to his injuries at a hospital, while Rakib Miya, also from Assam, who sustained bullet injuries in the thigh - was rushed to Tura Civil Hospital.
> 
> The bodies were taken to Tura, the district headquarter town of neighbouring West Garo Hills district.




fullstory


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Reliance Official Shot Dead by Naxalites​*


> Chatra (Jharkhand), Apr 6 (PTI) A Reliance Power official was today shot dead and two of his colleagues were injured by Naxalites in Tandwa area of this district, police said.
> 
> Manoj Ojha was among a three-member team that visited Chatra in connection with company work, SP Prabhat Kumar said.
> 
> A Reliance spokesperson said the officials were fired upon while going in two vehicles from Simaria to Hazaribagh.
> 
> "One company executive has succumbed to the injury and another is seriously injured and is currently under expert medical observation," the spokesperson said in a statement.
> 
> "The company is deeply saddened at the unfortunate demise of Manoj Ojha and is committed to provide all the support to his family members. The company is also concerned about the well being of its other officials who got injured in this incident and is taking utmost care to provide the best possible medical help to them," it said.



fullstory


----------



## red_baron

alphamale said:


> RIP to brave soldiers & death to terrorists.


 
they were not terrorists but victims of indian politics and ethnic discrimination


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Constable Killed, 3 Others Injured in Naxal Encounter​*


> Share Print E-mail Comment[ - ] Text [ + ]STAFF WRITER 21:46 HRS IST
> Nagpur, Apr 8 (PTI) A police constable was killed and three others were injured in an encounter with Naxalites near Kandoli village in Etapalli taluka of Gadchiroli district today, police said.
> 
> The deceased has been identified as Dhananjay Mhaske from C-60 Police party and the injured policemen are Sunil Tore, Shankar Kunghati and Prashant Meshram.
> 
> One of them received serious injuries in the leg, police said.




fullstory


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Explosives Seized from Maoist Camp*



> Keonjhar (Orissa), Apr 10 (PTI) A huge quantity of explosive materials has been seized from a Maoist camp inside a jungle during a raid by security personnel in Orissa's Keonjhar district, police said today.
> 
> 
> 
> CRPF jawans, local police and district voluntary force (DVF) raided the Maoist camp at Bali Hills last night following a tip-off and seized the explosive materials and other articles.
> 
> The security personnel, however, failed to nab any of the ultras as they fled under the cover of darkness, leaving their belongings behind.
> 
> "This is the biggest haul from any Maoist camp in the district," Keonjhar superintendent of police Asish Singh told reporters adding the security personnel had to defuse some land mines in order to reach the Maoist camp, the SP said.
> 
> The ultras having links with Maoist leader Sushil had put up the camp to train their cadre inside jungles of Keonjhar district, he said.



fullstory

*Maoists Kill Two at 'kangaroo court' in Latehar *



> Latehar (Jharkhand), Apr 12 (PTI) Two villagers have been killed by the activists of the CPI (Maoist) at a 'kangaroo court' in the district, police said today.
> 
> The bodies of Harbar Singh and Chetu Singh were found at Baresand village today, Deputy Superintendent of Police Ashwini Sinha told reporters here.
> 
> "The Maoists claimed responsibility for the killing through a note left near the bodies. They accused the duo of being brokers and indulging in theft," he said, adding the bodies bore cuts by sharp weapons.
> 
> Earlier in the morning, the police had said they were shot dead by unknown persons.
> 
> Sinha said Harbar and Chetu were taken away from their homes by the Maoists on Sunday .
> 
> A 'kangaroo court' was convened in the forests where the two villagers were killed by them.



fullstory


*Can bombs recovered on outskirts of Hazaribagh*



> Hazaribagh (Jharkhand), Apr 12 (PTI) The police today recovered three can bombs which were suspected to have been planted by Maoists in a forest near Hazaribagh-Chatra Road, about 10 km from here.
> 
> Following a tip off that the Maoists had planted the bombs in Bendi forest, the police searched the areas and recovered them, Hazaribagh Superintendent of Police Pankaj Kamboj, who led a search team, told newsmen here.
> 
> He said the Maoists planted the bombs to target the police who were deployed to maintain law and order during Ramnavami processions.
> 
> The personnel of bomb disposal squad defused the bombs, he said and added police stations of Keredari, Barkagaon, Kadkumsandi and adjoining Chatra district?s Simaria and Tandwa were alerted and patrolling stepped up



fullstory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jdme

We call them Naxals. Use the right lingo, bro!


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

tell that to your media, not to me...they came up with the titles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Imphal: Militants Hurl Grenades at Private Residences​*


> Imphal, Apr 21 (PTI) Militants hurled powerful grenades at two houses, including that of a senior Manipur government official, but they failed to explode, officials said today.
> 
> The ultras lobbed grenade at the house of superintendent of Chandel district Hospital, Khagembam Radheshyam at Lilong Chajing area in Thoubal district last night.The police later defused it.
> 
> Some militants, who claimed to be members of Kangleipak Communist Party-Khaba Metei (KCP-KM) faction, had demanded payment of Rs 10 lakhs from the official few weeks ago, according to his family.
> 
> No individual or group has so far claimed responsibility for hurling the grenade.
> 
> 
> 
> In another incident, militants lobbed a powerful grenade at the house of Upa-Adhyaksa of Thoubal Jila Parishad, Phuritsabam Jiten last night, they said.



fullstory


*Four Injured in Bomb Blast​*


> Medininagar (Jharkhand), April 21:Four persons were injured, including two seriously, when bombs went off when a group of miscreants were making them at Pataria village under Chainpur police station area in Palamu district today.
> 
> The incident occurred when a group of people were making bombs in a house but suddenly two of the explosives went off in the process injuring four of them, deputy SP Girish Pandey told newsmen here.
> 
> The two seriously injured were rushed to Medininagar Hospital, he said adding that Akhilesh Prasad Chaurasia, who went unconscious after sustaining grievous injuries, was laterreferred to Ranchi.
> 
> Another person Ajay Prasad Chaurasia was admitted in Medininagar Hospital.
> 
> However, two others, who sustained minor injuries, managed to flee following the incident.



Four injured in bomb blast | Siasat


----------



## Varad

Oh my God, this is sad


----------



## || |\| ||)) || /\\ |\|

> Chhattisgarh, April 21 (ANI): A Maoist was killed during a gun-battle with the police in Chinnari forest area of Narayanpur district in Chhattisgarh on Wednesday. After the gun battle, the police also recovered cache of arms and ammunition. Talking to mediapersons, Dev Narayan Patel, Sub-Divisional Officer (SDO), Narayanpur district said that the rebels were supposed to conduct a meeting ahead of elections in the area and wanted to motive the youth to join their ranks.



Maoist gunned down in Chhattisgarh - April 21, 2011 - Daily News from India and South Asia.


----------



## 53fd

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> always a possibility, though im sure those facilities are well guarded.....unlike the insurgents we are fighting along the Afghan border, the naxals are pretty poorly armed. They seem to be decent at hit and run tactics, but not as tough as the enemy we are fighting. In neither country are the nuclear facilities at risk of attack; though i do seem to recall a couple years back a prominent nuclear scientist in the neighbour country did go missing in the restive region and was later found dead. Nobody knows yet if he revealed any information (of whatever kind) to his kidnappers.



They might be less equipped, but they have their strongholds in much greater (land) areas & are also greater in number as compared to the terrorists we are fighting. The Naxal insurgency is spread out in 40% of India, whereas ours is spread in 2% of the country (FATA). In that sense, its easier for us to operate against the terrorists than India does against the Naxals.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Imphal: Militants Hurl Grenades at Private Residences*



> Imphal, Apr 21 (PTI) Militants hurled powerful grenades at two houses, including that of a senior Manipur government official, but they failed to explode, officials said today.
> 
> The ultras lobbed grenade at the house of superintendent of Chandel district Hospital, Khagembam Radheshyam at Lilong Chajing area in Thoubal district last night.The police later defused it.
> 
> Some militants, who claimed to be members of Kangleipak Communist Party-Khaba Metei (KCP-KM) faction, had demanded payment of Rs 10 lakhs from the official few weeks ago, according to his family.
> 
> No individual or group has so far claimed responsibility for hurling the grenade.
> 
> In another incident, militants lobbed a powerful grenade at the house of Upa-Adhyaksa of Thoubal Jila Parishad, Phuritsabam Jiten last night, they said.



fullstory


*Garo militant chief escapes in encounter*



> hillong, Apr 24 (PTI) The 'commander-in-chief' of a Garo militant outfit today narrowly escaped in a shoot-out near his native village in Meghalaya?s East Garo Hills district.
> 
> Acting on an input that Garo National Liberation Army (GNLA) 'C-in-C' Sohan D Shira was with his family, Special Weapons and Tactics commandos of Meghalaya swooped in at the village, Chachatgre, about 20 km from the district headquarter town of Williamnagar this afternoon, police said.
> 
> Two 'sentries' who were keeping guard about 200 metres from the residence fired at the commandos and engaged them for sometime, during which Shira is believed to have escaped along with other cadres of the outfit who were with him, Superintendent of Police JFK Marak said.
> 
> About 17 rounds were exchanged in the encounter. No casualty or injury was reported.
> 
> A Chinese-made night vision device was found from the spot, the SP said.



fullstory


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Mining engineer shot dead by Maoists in Jharkhand *



> Latehar (Jharkhand), Apr 26 (PTI) Maoist ultras shot dead a mining engineer at Chama village in Latehar district, the police said today.
> 
> A group of Maoists gunned down Ranjan Kumar (23) near his village under Maneka police station last night.
> 
> Kumar was working as a mining engineer at one of the collieries in North Karnapura (Dakra) area of the Central Coalfields Limited, situated at Khelari in Ranchi district, the sources said.
> 
> The motive of the killing was not yet known.



fullstory


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Police constable arrested for his links with militant group​*


> Manosh Das, TNN | Apr 27, 2011, 05.50pm IST
> 
> SHILLONG: A police constable identified as Stembirth Sangma has been arrested at Nongalbibra in South Garo Hills district for having links with the militant outfit Garo National Liberation Army (GNLA).
> 
> He allegedly used to leak internal information of the police to the outfit's leaders. In another operation, four GNLA cadres were apprehended at Dalu in West Garo Hills. "Sengma Momin, Leping Sangma, Phoni Sangma and William Marak were involved in kidnapping a former police sub inspector for ransom," a police official said.



Police constable arrested for his links with militant group - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*India: Maoist Landmine Attack Kills 11 Police in Jharkhand​*


> At least 11 police personnel have been killed in a landmine attack by Maoist insurgents in the eastern Indian state of Jharkhand, police say.
> 
> Another 25 police were seriously injured in the blast in Lohardaga district.
> 
> Active in several states, Maoists say they are fighting for the rights of indigenous tribespeople and rural poor.
> 
> India's prime minister has described the Maoist insurgency as the country's biggest internal security challenge.
> 
> Raj Kumar Mallik, police spokesman for Jharkhand, told the BBC the police team landed in a trap laid by Maoist rebels.
> 
> Paramilitary and state police were dispatched to the Sendha area, acting on information that Maoists had set up camp there, Mr Mallik said.
> 
> "But as soon as they were near Sendha a powerful landmine exploded, ripping up police vehicles. The information was deliberately planted by the Maoists," he said.
> 
> Police officers with serious injuries were air-lifted to a hospital in the state capital, Ranchi.
> 
> Elsewhere in the state a senior police officer was injured in an encounter with Maoists on the Ranchi-Jamshedpur national highway.



BBC News - India: Maoist landmine attack kills police in Jharkhand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Maoists hold recruitment and training camps in Saranda*



> Lalgarh Maoist leader Bikram Mahato and a host of trained cadres, including women, from Chhattisgarh are attending camps set up by banned CPI (Maoist) deep inside Saranda forest where training is being imparted in guerilla warfare, arms and handling of explosives, police said on Saturday.
> 
> Leader of the Maoist outfit's women's wing, Chameli alias Rekha is providing arms training to the women cadre to build its 'Nari Sena' deep inside the forest which is situated along the Jharkhand-Orissa interstate border.
> 
> The recruitment drive and the training camps by the Maoists are taking place after a long hiatus and the police are keeping a close watch on movements of the Maoists, who have lured hundreds of tribal youths and girls belonging to villages on both sides of the inter-state border with promises of financial packages, the police said.
> 
> At least three major training camps run by the outfit's Chhota Nagpur zonal committee are in existence at Digha, Balwa and Thalkobad area of Jharkhand and lie between the entry point in Bisra in Sundargarh district and Mancharpur and Kiriburu of Jharkhand.
> 
> 
> The forest area, known as a Maoist hot bed, has been chosen taking into consideration the hostile hilly terrain that can be reached only on foot or motorcycle. Only one route, the Karampada route serve as the supply line for logistics and other provisions, the police added.



Maoists hold recruitment and training camps in Saranda

*Cop injured in encounter with Maoists*



> Phulbani (Orissa), May 2 (PTI) A security personnel was injured during an encounter with Maoists at a jungle in Orissa's Kandhamal district today, police said.
> 
> The encounter with the rebels took place when a team of about 15 jawans of India Reserve Battalion (IRB) was undertaking combing operation at Kalingbadi forest under Daringbadi police station area.
> 
> DGP Manmohan Praharaj said there was no confirmation about any casualty of the security team.
> 
> The injured security personal Rajiv Kanhar is the body guard of Brijesh Kumar, the newly appointed IPS officer in the post of additional superintendent of police (ASP).
> 
> Kanhar was admitted at the district headquarters hospital here with bullet injuries on his leg.



fullstory

*Five cops injured in landmine explosion*



> Motihari, May 2 (PTI) Five policemen, including a station house officer (SHO), were injured in a landmine explosion triggered by Maoists near Siwaipati, on the border of Bihar's Muzaffarpur and East Champaran districts, today.
> 
> ADG (Headquarters) Rajbardhan Sharma said the militants, who had planted a landmine, detonated it through a remote device as a police jeep was passing by.
> 
> The SHO of Rajepur police station in East Champaran district and four constables got injured in the explosion, he said, adding they were rushed to hospital.
> 
> Heavy reinforcements rushed to the spot, he said.
> 
> The Maoists have called for boycott of panchayat elections in Bihar.



fullstory

*One jawan killed in Maoist ambush*



> Phulbani (Orissa), May 3 (PTI) A jawan was killed and four others were injured when Maoists ambushed a security party in a forest in Kandhamal district, police said today.
> 
> The rebels attacked a 20-strong security party of the India Reserve Battalion (IRB) in Kalingbadi forest under Daringbadi police station area last night killing one jawan and injuring four others, Inspector General of Police (Operations), Sanjeev Marik said. He had earlier said five jawans were injured.
> 
> The body of the slain jawan R B H Thakuri was sent to his native place in Manipur and the injured jawans were admitted to hospital.
> 
> Two tiffin bombs were recovered from the encounter spot and 18 persons, suspected to have links with Maoists, were detained, Additional Superintendent of Police, Chitta Ranjan Das said.
> 
> One injured jawan was identified as Rajiv Kanhar, body guard of Additional Superintendent of Police, Brijesh Kumar.



fullstory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

looks like Maoists are expanding their presence even to Sikh/Punjab region

*Maoist Arrested in Punjab​*


> Mohali, May 4 (PTI) The Mohali police today claimed to have foiled a Maoist strike in Punjab with the arrest of an alleged Naxal.
> 
> *Harbhinder Singh alias Jalal of Jalal village in Bathinda district was arrested with a .32 revolver, Maoist literature, a fake voter identity card as well as forms for recruiting new people, the police disclosed.*
> 
> The Ultra was held at Kharar-Ludhiana National Highway 95, Kharar DSP Sukhdev Singh Virk said.
> 
> "On search, the suspect was found possessing documents of a Maoist organisation besides arm and ammunition, following which he was taken into custody," he said.
> 
> A Kharar court remanded Jalal in five-day police custody.



fullstory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Six Killed in Landmine Blast in Gadchiroli​*


> Nagpur, May 5 (PTI) Six members of a marriage party were today killed and four others injured in a landmine explosion, suspected to have been triggered by Naxals, in Maharashtra's Gadchiroli district.
> 
> Police said the blast occurred at Tewitola in Dhanora Taluka of Gadchiroli district this afternoon.
> 
> A marriage party was on its way from Rajnandgaon (Chhattisgarh) to Chandrapur when Naxals in the area carried out the blast, they said.
> 
> While six persons died on the spot, four others were injured and taken to Dhanora Civil Hospital, police said.



fullstory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhairava

Funny thread.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

a warzone is ensuing in your northeast; 76 policemen killed in one day; 5 cops being killed in landmines on another day --and you call this funny?

just goes to show how much indians value the lives of their own people

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roby

Gounder said:


> Funny thread.


 
Stupid & funny.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Chennai Express' miraculous escape*



> Guwahati, May 07: In a miraculous incident, the Chennai Express went unhurt after an IED explosion on the track between Srirampur and Gossaigaon stations in Assam's Kokrajhar district. The blast went off just five minutes after the Guwahati-Chennai train crossed the track.
> 
> District police said that the blast has blown away almost seven feet of the track in the down line. "It was an IED blast. The blast has made a crater about two feet deep and we have found some wires and a LPG cylinder at the blast site. The cylinder was used to magnify the impact of the blast," a senior police official said.
> 
> Police suspect the involvement of the anti-talk faction of National Democratic Front of Boroland in the blast. Police said there were inputs that the anti-talk NDFB group would try to blast the railway tracks. However, an Adivasi militant outfit on Saturday morning called up some media houses claiming responsibility of the blast. Police said that this outfit Adivasi National Army could be a newly floated outfit.
> 
> Northeast Frontier Railway authorities said that soon after the blast train movement, particularly the outbound trains, were affected as the tracks were completely damaged. "We undertook the track repair work immediately and normal trains services have resumed. Train movement were affected for about four hours yesterday night", a railway official said.



Chennai Express&#039; miraculous escape | Siasat


*Businessman shot dead in Dimapur*



> DIMAPUR : The bullet-riddled body of a businessman, who was kidnapped by suspected NSCN(IM) militants from the city`s Walford area, was found in the 7 {+t} {+h} Mile area on Thursday morning.
> 
> Police said he was shot in his forehead and a self-styled NSCN(IM) major, Resu, was arrested in connection with the murder of the trader who was abducted on May 10.
> 
> According to sources, the abductors had sought Rs 3 crore from the trader`s family to release him as ransom. "The amount was, however, reduced to Rs 16.6 lakh following negotiation and it was supposed to be paid on Wednesday," a source said. Police added that all those involved in the crime were NSCN(IM) militants.




Businessman shot dead in Dimapur - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BRICS

Gounder said:


> Funny thread.



Is this funny to u? Tuesday 17/05/2011


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Police Constable Shot Dead, SPO Abducted by Naxals​*


> Raipur, May 19 (PTI) A constable was shot dead today and a Special Police Officer was allegedly abducted by the Naxals in Bijapur district of Chhattisgarh, an official said.
> 
> A Maoist was also killed in retaliatory fire at a Salwa Judum camp in Cherpal village in the wee hours, he said.
> 
> Police constable Pawan Mandavi was shot dead, while SPO Ramaiyya was abducted, Additional Director General of Police (Naxal Operations) Ramnivas said.
> 
> The two went to the camp last night to attend the wedding of a relative, he said, adding members of the Naxal Action Group reached the spot and attacked the duo.
> 
> A Naxal was killed in retaliatory fire by the security men present there, following which the ultras fled the scene but took Ramaiyya with them, the official said.
> 
> Some weapons were also recovered from the deceased Naxal, he noted.



fullstory


*Four Policemen Killed in Naxal Attacks in Gadchiroli​*


> Nagpur, May 19 (PTI) Four policemen including a commander of an elite anti-Naxal force and two special police officers were killed and two injured in separate Naxal attacks in Maharashtra's Gadchiroli district today.
> 
> "A commander of C-60 battalion Chinna Menta was killed when a group of Naxalites attacked a police party at Nargonda in Bhamragarh taluka of the district while three other policemen were killed in Bejurpalli area in Allapally taluka, where another team was engaged in a face-off with ultras," Additional SP (Operations) Rahul Sheth told PTI.
> 
> The three other deceased policemen have been identified as constable Surendra Pathan, Sudhakar and Pungati (both SPOs), police said.
> 
> A chopper brought the bodies of all the policemen to Gadchiroli, besides the injured cops, they said.
> 
> The injured have been admitted to Gadchiroli Civil hospital.
> 
> Police claimed casualties among Naxals in the second encounter but their bodies have not been recovered so far.



fullstory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*CRPF Jawan Injured, Three Maoists Shot at in Encounter​*


> Hazaribagh (Jharkhand) May 20 (PTI) Three Maoists were shot at and a CRPF havildar was injured in a fierce encounter at Dorragarha village near the forests of Chouparan in Hazaribagh district today, police said.
> 
> "The injured CRPF havildar has been identified as Ghulam Hussain," Superintendent of Police Pankaj Kamboj told reporters.
> 
> The security forces also shot at three rebels and blood stains were found after the gun battle, the SP said.
> 
> The encounter took place when 50 Maoists came from Bihar to the village near Chouparan bordering Gaya district to collect levy (extortion) from a contractor, who had taken contract from the forest department for kendu leaf sale, he said.
> 
> The security forces retaliated after the Maoists opened indiscriminate fire on sighting them, he said and added that the police fired 500 bullets and hurled mortars at the Maoists.




fullstory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rickshaw driver

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> *Chennai Express' miraculous escape*
> 
> 
> 
> Chennai Express&#039; miraculous escape | Siasat
> 
> 
> *Businessman shot dead in Dimapur*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Businessman shot dead in Dimapur - The Times of India


 
this happened in the neighbourhood next door..something of this sort happens daily here


----------



## kak1978

One question to Pakistani's posting on this thread. What is the point of this thread? Do you support Insurgencies in India, do you oppose? This thread is as pointless as the causes the Maoists are fighting for. Can a Pakistani here point to me one logical demand of Maoists?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Six held for militant links*



> Shillong, (PTI) Six persons, three of them Bangladeshis, were arrested today on the charge of having links with militants groups.
> 
> A BSF spokesman said three Bangladeshis and one Indian national were apprehended after they illegally crossed the international border in West Garo Hills district of Meghalaya, the BSF said.
> 
> The four - Rupanto Thiran, Ledison Thiran, Parhari Diwa and Froainath Marak - were suspected to have links with the Garo National Liberation Army.
> 
> Acting on a tip-off, the border guards also raided a house of one Fazlu Sheikh of Baldova Part-II village in Assam?s Dhurbi district, the spokesman said.
> 
> Fazlu and his companion Razaak Ali were picked up from the house by the BSF.
> 
> They are alleged to be timber smugglers and reportedly working in the area as linkmen of NDFB (anti-talks faction) for extortion, the spokesman said.



fullstory


*Two bomb blasts in Imphal; no casualty reported *



> Imphal, May 23 (PTI) Two powerful bombs exploded at a high-security area and at a minister's residence here but no casualty was reported, officials said today.
> 
> A powerful bomb exploded at the high-security M G Avenue complex of Thangal bazar at 9 pm yesterday night damaging roofs and windows of nearby buildings, they said.
> 
> The spot was about 50 metres away from City police station and also from Imphal West traffic police station.
> 
> It was not immediately known whether the bomb was hurled by militants, they said adding that no one was injured since there were no passers-by at that time.
> 
> In another incident, suspected militants exploded a powerful bomb at the private residence of agriculture minister Ph. Parijat in Nongada area in Imphal East District at around the same time yesterday night, they said.



fullstory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Maoists kill two persons in Hazaribagh*



> Hazaribagh, (PTI) Two persons, including a former self-styled zonal commander of a breakaway Maoist splinter group, were shot dead by CPI (Maoist) activists in Jharkhand's Hazaribagh district, police said today.
> 
> A dozen Maoists caught Gopal Singh, the former self- styled zonal commander of Sanyukt Progressive Morcha, last night and opened fire on him at Daihar village, SP Pankaj Kamboj said, adding that Singh was killed on the spot.
> 
> A teacher, identified as Naresh Singh, was also killed when a stray bullet fired by the Maoists hit him while he was returning home by motorcycle, he said.
> 
> Singh had recently merged his outfit with the Tritiya Prastuti Committee after the Maoists made several abortive attempts to eliminate him, Kamboj said.
> 
> The SP said Gopal Singh was wanted in several cases like stalling road construction works between Chatra and Chouparan.



fullstory

*Policeman injured, Maoists destroy vehicles*



> Hazaribagh (Jharkhand), (PTI) A policeman was injured in a gun fight with Maoists after the rebels attacked a camp of a road construction company and burnt 30 vehicles and equipment worth around Rs 30 crore at Morandi, about 8 km from here, police said here today.
> 
> Around 200 armed Maoists, including women cadres, surrounded the Mumbai-based road construction company's camp last night, asked the staff to kneel down before setting fire to five Miller machines, eight Hiwas (used in road construction) and eight tankers, one Batching plant, a DG set, besides other equipment, Superintendent of Police, Pankaj Kamboj, said here.
> 
> The police immediately rushed to the spot and in the gunfight a havaldar, Anand Mohan Das, was injured. The Maoists snatched his carbine as Das got separated from the police force in the darkness, the SP said.



fullstory

*CRPF jawan injured, three Maoists shot at in encounter*



> Hazaribagh (Jharkhand) (PTI) Three Maoists were shot at and a CRPF havildar was injured in a fierce encounter at Dorragarha village near the forests of Chouparan in Hazaribagh district today, police said.
> 
> "The injured CRPF havildar has been identified as Ghulam Hussain," Superintendent of Police Pankaj Kamboj told reporters.
> 
> The security forces also shot at three rebels and blood stains were found after the gun battle, the SP said.
> 
> The encounter took place when 50 Maoists came from Bihar to the village near Chouparan bordering Gaya district to collect levy (extortion) from a contractor, who had taken contract from the forest department for kendu leaf sale, he said.
> 
> The security forces retaliated after the Maoists opened indiscriminate fire on sighting them, he said and added that the police fired 500 bullets and hurled mortars at the Maoists.



fullstory


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Indian Maoists 'Kill and Dismember' 10 Policemen​*


> Ten policemen, including one senior officer, have been killed and dismembered by Maoist rebels in India's Chhattisgarh state, police say.
> 
> The attack reportedly took place in the densely-forested Gariyaband area on the state's border with Orissa.
> 
> The bodies of nine policemen were found on Tuesday. Officials say they were shot and then hacked into pieces.
> 
> Maoist rebels say they are fighting for the rights of indigenous tribal people and the rural poor.
> 
> They are active in several eastern and central states. In one of the most deadly attacks last year, rebels killed 74 policemen in Chhattisgarh's Dantewada district.
> 
> India's prime minister has described the Maoist insurgency as the country's biggest internal security challenge.
> 
> The team left for a routine patrol on Monday morning and police said they lost contact in the afternoon. After their bodies were discovered on Tuesday, officials said the policemen were first shot and then their bodies were hacked into pieces "by sharp-edged weapons", the BBC's Salman Ravi from Raipur reports.
> 
> Correspondents say that certain groups of Maoists have been known to dismember the bodies of their victims.
> 
> An inquiry has been launched to find out how such a small number of police ventured into Gariyaband, which is considered to be a Maoist stronghold.
> 
> "As per the code of anti-insurgency operations, there has to be a team of not less than 200 when venturing into such difficult areas," an official told the BBC.




BBC News - Indian Maoists &#039;kill and dismember&#039; 10 policemen


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Explosives found in bus in Shillong​*


> Shillong, May 27 (PTI) Customs sleuths today found two bags full of explosives in a bus stationed at Polo Parking Lot here, an official said.
> 
> *The cache included 19 polythene packets of Neo Gel explosives, 374 gelatin sticks, 800 detonators and 50 rolls of wires, besides some explosive substances, a Customs official said.*
> 
> The bus was scheduled to leave for Dimapur this evening.
> 
> The official said that according to intelligence inputs the explosives were bound for Myanmar through Nagaland.
> 
> The explosives have been handed over to police while no arrests have been made so far, he said.




fullstory


----------



## admiral gorshkov

now i know why BBC report suggested Naxalites will take over new delhi by 2015


----------



## Zeeshan360

admiral gorshkov said:


> now i know why BBC report suggested Naxalites will take over new delhi by 2015


----------



## samv

Karma for this?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*20-kg can bomb recovered, Maoist nabbed​*


> Khunti, May 28 (PTI) Security forces recovered a 20-kg can bomb while a suspected Maoist was arrested in separate incidents in Khunti district of Jharkhand today.
> 
> A police team unearthed the bomb, planted on the route between Mosanga and Masdih villages, apparently targetting the security forces, Superintendent of Police Manoj Kaushik told newsmen here.
> 
> The explosive was defused later.
> 
> In another incident, a Maoist, identified as Vipin, was arrested during raids at Matagara village.
> 
> Vipin hailed from West Singhbum and was involved in at least four Naxal-related cases, Kaushik said.



fullstory


*Maoists blast school building in Bihar​*


> Suspected Maoists today bombed a state-run-school at Parchha village in Bihar's Rohtas district.
> 
> "More than 50 heavily-armed Maoists raided the school early this morning and triggered dynamite blast to blow up the school building," Superintendent of Police Manu Maharaj said.
> 
> Three of the seven rooms of the school were partially damaged, he said.
> 
> Maoists were opposed to the use of the school for keeping security personnel from time to time in Naxal-hit areas, Maharaj said.
> 
> A combing operation has been launched in the area to nab them, sources said.



Maoists blast school building in Bihar - Indian Express


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Naxals kill policeman in marketplace in Dantewada*



> Raipur, June 2 (PTI) Suspected Maoists today opened fire in a marketplace in Chhattisgarh's Dantewada district, killing a policeman and injuring another.
> 
> District police officials said constable Budharuram Poyam of Tongpal police station was killed in the firing while constable Rakesh Bhaskar was wounded severely.
> 
> The two policemen were making purchases in the weekly market in Tongpal village when five to six Maoists fired on them.
> 
> While Poyam died on the spot, Bhaskar was shifted to Maharani Hospital at Jagdalpur.
> 
> Taking advantage of the stampede caused by which the firing, the attackers fled, officials said.



fullstory


----------



## Zeeshan360

Why this cheapstake Naxals bomb schools .
Pretty a$$holes


----------



## Dance

Wow I didn't know parts of india were that lawless


----------



## 53fd

Dance said:


> Wow I didn't know parts of india were that lawless


 
India has had more casualties from 1994-2005 than Pakistan has since from 2001-2011 as a result of the global war on terror. Just goes to show how lawless India as a whole is.


----------



## Zeeshan360

Dance said:


> Wow I didn't know parts of india were that lawless


 
Bihar , Jharkhand Chattisgarh .
This three states are pretty lawless .

The situation in Bihar is improving .

All this menace of Naxals could be finished off if our military steps in . It's para military which is handling them .
Naxals dont have enough funds and weapons like the Jihadi terrorists so they could be handled out easily


----------



## Zeeshan360

bilalhaider said:


> India has had more casualties from 1994-2005 than Pakistan has since from 2001-2011 as a result of the global war on terror. Just goes to show how lawless India as a whole is.


 
Again


----------



## 53fd

Zeeshan360 said:


> Bihar , Jharkhand Chattisgarh .
> This three states are pretty lawless .
> 
> The situation in Bihar is improving .
> 
> All this menace of Naxals could be finished off if our military steps in . It's para military which is handling them .
> Naxals dont have enough funds and weapons like the Jihadi terrorists so they could be handled out easily


 
You forgot to mention Assam (& the 6 other sister states), J&K etc. Assam has had even more violence than J&K in recent times.


----------



## Dance

Zeeshan360 said:


> Bihar , Jharkhand Chattisgarh .
> This three states are pretty lawless .
> 
> The situation in Bihar is improving .
> 
> All this menace of Naxals could be finished off if our military steps in . It's para military which is handling them .
> Naxals dont have enough funds and weapons like the Jihadi terrorists so they could be handled out easily


 
Whats stopping your military from "finishing" them?I've been hearing about the naxals/maoists/etc for a long time now


----------



## Dance

bilalhaider said:


> India has had more casualties from 1994-2005 than Pakistan has since from 2001-2011 as a result of the global war on terror. Just goes to show how lawless India as a whole is.


 
Oh wow really? Interesting how that doesn't make major news.


----------



## Roybot

Dance said:


> Whats stopping your military from "finishing" them?I've been hearing about the naxals/maoists/etc for a long time now


 
Whats stopping the Americans from finishing off the Talibans? Yep collateral damage. Same thing with Naxals. There is no point antagonizing more civilians.


----------



## Dance

roy_gourav said:


> Whats stopping the Americans from finishing off the Talibans? Yep collateral damage. Same thing with Naxals. There is no point antagonizing more civilians.


 
But one indian poster said: "All this menace of Naxals could be finished off if our military steps in . It's para military which is handling them .
Naxals dont have enough funds and weapons like the Jihadi terrorists so they could be handled out easily". 

These groups seem to be antagonizing civilians as it is


----------



## Roybot

bilalhaider said:


> India has had more casualties from 1994-2005 than Pakistan has since from 2001-2011 as a result of the global war on terror. Just goes to show how lawless India as a whole is.


 
But then again India's population is about six times that of Pakistan and area about 4 times the size of Pakistan.


----------



## Roybot

Dance said:


> But one indian poster said: "All this menace of Naxals could be finished off if our military steps in . It's para military which is handling them .
> Naxals dont have enough funds and weapons like the Jihadi terrorists so they could be handled out easily"


 
Thats what I mean, we don't want to use our Military against our own people, mind you the naxals aren't separatists, they just want to change the system. If they were separatists government would have meted out different treatment for them.

Fight against Naxals had been pretty unorganized until recently, Each state police was dealing with the situation in their own state. There was no coordination between different state police.So Naxals would just go from one state to the other. But now all the affected states are coordinating and there is a push from the Central government too. I would give this menace another 5-10 years max.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

bilalhaider said:


> You forgot to mention Assam (& the 6 other sister states), J&K etc. Assam has had even more violence than J&K in recent times.


 
Orissa pretty bad too....naxal as well as sectarian tensions


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Militants ambush police patrol, kill three commandos*



> Shillong, Jun 4 (PTI) Suspected militants ambushed a police patrol vehicle, killing three commandos and seriously injuring two others this morning in Meghalaya's East Garo Hills district.
> 
> Heavily armed militants laid the ambush at around 6 am near Thapadarinchi, between Dagal and Mendipathar in the district.
> 
> Three Special Weapon And Tactics (SWAT) commandos were killed by the militants who snatched from them an AK rifle, one INSAS rifle, one carbine, three bullet-proof jackets and some ammunition from the patrol party, police said quoting initial reports.
> 
> Two SWAT commandos - constable G Momin and constable M Rymbai - sustained serious injuries in the attack and were rushed to a nearby hospital.
> 
> The deceased commandos were identified as Havaldar B Makharoh, Constable J K Marak and constable D Sangma.
> 
> East Garo Hills Deputy Commissioner Pravin Bakshi told PTI that additional police force and an Army team has been rushed to the area for combing operations.




fullstory


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Powerful explosive device explodes in Aizawl*



> Aizawl, Jun 6 (PTI) A powerful explosive device exploded inside the busy New Market area here tonight injuring three persons, one of them seriously, police said.
> 
> Aizawl district SP Lalbiakthanga Khiangte told PTI that no foul play was suspected as the explosion seemed to be triggered by a non-tribal who stuffed carbide inside a cement concrete slab near a public latrine.
> 
> Zaichhingpuii (63), who sustained head injuries was the most serious while Lalrinsanga (18) and Vanlalbika (38) sustained minor injuries, he said.
> 
> State home minister R Lalzirliana and senior police officials visited the place of incident.



fullstory


*Suspected Bru militants kidnap company executives*



> Aizawl, Jun 6 (PTI) Two executives of an Assam-based company were today abducted by suspected Bru militants from near the Mizoram-Tripura-Assam bordering Kolasib district, police said.
> 
> Anupam Bricks and Concrete Industries Limited's project manager Premlal Dhiman (48) and commercial manager Bajrang Lalbhurgi were kidnapped by ten masked men wearing army camouflage and armed with AK-47 assault rifles and pistols after overpowering poorly-armed six security guards of their camp near Meidum village.
> 
> The abductors decamped using the company's vehicle into the jungle, police said.
> 
> Though combing operation was launched by police, the militants were likely to have crossed the border and might be hiding in Assam or Tripura, they said adding that police of both the neighbouring states have been alerted.
> 
> The company employed security guards of the JC Private Security Limited and only two guards were armed, that also with unsophisticated arms.



fullstory


----------



## Dance

It looks some parts of india are out of control


----------



## Bond

VISAKHAPATNAM: Ten Maoists, including two dalam members and six armed militia members surrendered before the rural SP G Srinivas here on Monday. 

Bakuri Kumari alias Mangeli, 19, a member of the Korukonda area committee, which played a pivotal role in the kidnap of Malkangiri district collector Vineel Krishna, and Pangi Sobhan, member of the Galikonda area committee surrendered before the police as they were fed up with the ideology of Maoists. 

Kumari, a resident of Limmachettu village in Darakonda panchayat of GK Veedhi mandal, has joined the Maoist party in 2009 and was involved in Killamkota exchange of fire and Cheruvuru encounter where four Maoists died in the gun battle with the security forces

---------- Post added at 07:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:01 PM ----------

10 Maoists surrender - The Times of India


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Karbi Anglong Autonomous Council member killed *



> Diphu, June 8 (PTI) Karbi Anglong Autonomous Council member Narendra Killing was today shot dead by suspected Karbi People Liberation Tiger militants at Bokajan in Karbi Anglong district of Assam, police said.
> 
> A group of 12 insurgents knocked at the door of the member's house at Balipathar Adarsh Gao at around 1 AM and shot him dead, the police said.
> 
> Three of his personal security officers were injured and their INSAS rifle and two other rifles were snatched, they said.
> 
> The condition of two of the security officers, admitted to Dimapur Civil Hospital, was said to be serious.
> 
> Killing represented Saru Pathar constituency of Karbi Anglong Autonomous Council.
> 
> The same insurgent group had killed six CRPF jawans on April 3, a day before the Assam Assembly polls, at a place in Karbi Anglong bordering Kaziranga National Park.




fullstory


Karbi People Liberation Tigers?? Must be a new outfit.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Missiles recovered from Maoist hideout*



> Ranchi: Three handmade missiles and one manual missile launcher were recovered by the police from Latehar district of Jharkhand on Monday.
> 
> In a joint operation with the CRPF, the police raided a Maoist hideout at Oraien village in Latehar district, said Director-General of Police G.S. Rath.
> 
> *Tip-off*
> 
> &#8220;On a tip-off, the police raided the place but we ran out of luck in capturing any of the Maoists. We are still running a large number of search operations throughout the State to combat Maoist.&#8221; said Mr. Rath.



The Hindu : National : Missiles recovered from Maoist hideout


----------



## Dance

*Naxals strike again in Dantewada, kill 3 CRPF men​*
Striking for the third time in two days, Naxals on Saturday morning killed three Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) personnel and injured three at Bhejji, in Naxal-dominated Konta block of Chhattisgarh&#8217;s Dantewada district.

&#8220;A CRPF team was on an area domination mission. The Naxalites attacked them, leading to a retaliation by the security forces,&#8221; Inspector General of Police (Bastar range) T J Longkumer said.

Police said the incident took place at around 7.30 am at Bhejji police station where the CRPF personnel were deployed to inspect the construction of barracks. The existing CRPF camp is based in a school building. The Supreme Court has asked security forces to vacate all school buildings.

A team of 44 CRPF personnel led by Commandant Gulab Singh were near the police station when the Maoists opened fire. While six personnel were caught in the main ambush, other CRPF men engaged the rebels in an encounter for a few hours. Another group of rebels surrounded the Bhejji police station.

The Naxals also dug up the roads leading to the police station to prevent reinforcements from reaching the area.

While the police claimed there were casualties on the Naxals&#8217; side, no body has been recovered so far.

The Maoists took away three weapons, including AK 47 assault rifles, bullet-proof jackets and wireless sets.

Later, the three injured and the bodies of the slain CRPF men &#8212; identified as Hassan Ansari (Koriya), Jogendra (Haryana) and Anjul (Maharashtra) &#8212; were brought to Jagdalpur, the divisional headquarters of Bastar. The injured were given first-aid at Jagdalpur before being taken to a hospital in the state capital.

Naxals strike again in Dantewada, kill 3 CRPF men - Indian Express


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Three CRPF jawans killed in encounter with Naxals*



> STAFF WRITER 12:38 HRS IST
> 
> Raipur, Jun 11 (PTI) Three CRPF jawans were killed in an encounter with Naxalites in Chhattisgarh's Dantewada district today, in the third incident of Maoist violence in the state in as many days.
> 
> A group of around 250 Naxalites attacked the CRPF camp in Bhejji village of the district, Additional Director General of Police Ram Niwas said. Three CRPF jawans were killed as many injured, he said.
> 
> He said 10 Maoists were killed in the encounter, but their bodies were taken away by the ultras.
> 
> The Maoists were forced to retreat and fled the scene after the firing which lasted for two hours.
> 
> The injured jawans are being taken out of the encounter site and are being shifted to a hospital in Jagdalpur for treatment, he said.
> 
> Ram Niwas said senior officials of police and CRPF were rushed to the site and additional police forces were also sent to the area.



Maoists Terror - Page 50 - Iran Defense Forum


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Grenade explodes in front of Assam Rifles unit*



> Shillong, June 11 (PTI) A grenade blast occurred in front of the main gate of an Assam Rifles unit here today but there was no casualty.
> 
> An Assam Rifles spokesman said a 42-year-old civilian, apparently in inebriated condition, allegedly lobbed the grenade at a drain in front of the unit gate located at Madanriting in the city this evening.
> 
> The person, identified as Petros Nongdhar of Mawshabit locality in the city, was detained by the Assam Rifles jawans and has been handed over to police.
> 
> The accused claimed to have got the grenade from a firing range in the city.
> 
> ASP (crime) Vivek Syeim said investigation was on to ascertain how the person got the grenade and the purpose of his action.




fullstory




must be a case of angry drunk!


----------



## Dance

*Maoists claim responsibility for attacks in Chhattisgarh​*
Kolkata, June 12 (PTI) Maoists today claimed responsibility for the recent attacks at Narayanpur and Dantewada districts of Chhattisgarh in which more than 20 police personnel were killed, and threatened to continue similar attacks if the government does not stop 'brutal repression' of common people. A statement, issued by the CPI (Maoist), Dandakaranya Special Zonal Committee, claimed their activists ambushed a police party near the Chhattisgarh Armed Force camp at Jharaghati village in Narayanpur district on June nine in which five persons were killed. The next day, the statement claimed, a mine-proof vehicle of the police in the Katekalyan area of Dantewada district was ambushed in which 10 police personnel, including seven Special Police Officers, were killed and three others injured. ''Two sophisticated weapons were taken away on June 9 and on the next day some weapons were also taken away," the statement claimed. The statement went on to say that on May 19, Chinna Venta, a C-60 commando squad commander was killed and on May 23 nine policemen, including an assistant superintendent of police Rajesh Pawar, were killed in Raipur on the 44th anniversary of Naxalbari uprising. Warning the government to stop army deployment in Bastar district, Gudsa Usendi, Spokesperson of Dandakaranya Special Zonal Committee, said, ''Raman Singh's fascist rule and its brutal oppression are responsible for the recent counter-attacks of PLGA.'' Alleging that the BJP government in Chhattishgrah is deploying army in the name of Army Training School, the statement said, ''We strongly oppose the deployment of Army in Bastar region and will continue to resist the proposed acquisition of 750 sq km land in the name of Army training School.'' PTI SAG MD

Maoists claim responsibility for attacks in Chhattisgarh, IBN Live News


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Maoists attack railway station, police station in Bihar*



> Gaya (Bihar), June 16 (PTI) Maoists today set afire a railway station, attacked a police station and blew up six mobile phone towers at different places to enforce a bandh to protest the arrest of their leader Jagdish Master in Bihar's Gaya district.
> 
> "Maoists attacked Kothi police station and blasted six mobile phone towers at different places to enforce the bandh called by the ultras," city Superintendent of Police Ratnamani Sanjeev said.
> 
> "Heavily armed Maoist cadre attacked the police station early today but alert policemen fired 150 rounds to chase them away," he said, adding no casualty was reported in the exchange of fire between the securitymen and Maoists.




fullstory



*Grenade launcher recovered, two arrested*



> RANCHI: Two persons have been arrested after a U.S.-made grenade launcher was seized, police said on Wednesday.
> 
> Dilip Singh and Rupesh Kumar were nabbed on Tuesday night following a tip-off. Police found the launcher, meant to be supplied to Maoists, in a car near the Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra. The two admitted that the launcher was meant to be supplied to the Maoist organisation, the People's Liberation Front of India (PLFI), the police said.



The Hindu : Front Page : Grenade launcher recovered, two arrested


----------



## BRICS

tsk tsk tsk.....there was a recent thread - "India should take action against Sri Lanka". How about India clean up her own house first!


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Maoists burn construction materials & trucks in Gaya *



> Gaya/Sheohar, June 17 (PTI) Armed Maoists burned down an office of Bihar State Bridge Construction Corporation (BSBCC) at Sheohar and two trucks at Gaya district in Bihar at the fag end of a 24-hour shut down that ended midnight last night.
> 
> Police said today over 50 ultras raided BSBCC office at Kannuani village at around 11.30 pm last night and set fire to the construction materials stored there after pulling out the labourers sleeping there.
> 
> No casualty was reported in the attack, the police said.
> 
> In Gaya, armed naxalites burnt two trucks at Kathak Bigha village at about the city, city superintendent of police Ratnamani Sanjeev said.
> 
> Maoists had blasted six mobile phone towers of private telecom operators and attacked Kathi police station in Gaya district yesterday. They had also attacked Nadaul Railway station in Janhanabad District and burnt computers, furniture and ticket counter, besides the control panel.



fullstory


*Maoists blast six cell towers, torch part of railway station*



> Nadaul/Patna: Communist Party of India (Maoist) activists struck in three districts of Bihar in the early hours of Thursday, torching a portion of a railway station and blowing up six mobile phone towers during a 24-hour lockdown called by them to protest the arrest of one of their top leaders.
> 
> Maoists have called for the shutdown in Bihar, Jharkhand and Chhattisgarh, protesting against the arrest of politburo member Jagdish Yadav alias Jagdish Master, who was nabbed in the Bihar's Gaya district on Monday.
> 
> Yadav was wanted in more than 25 cases in Bihar, Jharkhand, Chhattisgarh and Andhra Pradesh.
> 
> A contingent of 40 armed rebels attacked the Nadaul railway station in Jehanabad district on the Patna-Gaya route, disrupting rail traffic during these hours.
> 
> Station master taken hostage
> 
> The Naxals took hostage the station master for a few hours, ransacked the station, and set afire the booking counter and the panel room, damaging the documents stored in there.
> 
> The ultras wreaked havoc in Gaya district, blowing up six mobile towers in three blocks.
> 
> A group of 70 rebels blasted four towers in Imamganj, one in Banke Bazaar and one in the Dobhi block, Gaya City Superintendent of Police Ratna Mani Sanjeev told The Hindu.
> 
> Police sources said Naxals also attacked the Kothi police station in Gaya, besides destroying another tower in Aurangabad district.



The Hindu : Front Page : Maoists blast six cell towers, torch part of railway station


*Maoists blow up school building in Jharkhand district*



> Garhwa (Jharkhand), June 18 (PTI) Maoists blew up a school building in Garhwa district's Keta village, police said today.
> 
> About fifty rebels stuffed explosives inside the building last night and triggered the blast, damaging three-fourth of the Lohia-Samata High School, they said.
> 
> There was no loss of life, police said.
> 
> The Maoists had planned to blast the school during their 24-hour shutdown in Jharkhand, Bihar and North Chhattisgarh on Thursday, but alert security forces had foiled their attempt that day.




fullstory


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Assam cops defuse explosive on train, avert tragedy *



> Guwahati, Jun 17 (PTI) Assam Police averted a tragedy this morning when its personnel detected and defused an explosive device planted inside a train during routine search after its arrival at the railway station here.
> 
> Police found the bomb kept inside an air bag from seat no. 22 of S5 coach during routine search of the Kolkata-Guwahati Kanchenjunga Express at the Guwahati Railway Station, sources said.
> 
> They said after the bomb was found, all 1100 passengers inside the train were deboarded. "The train was checked thoroughly," the sources said.
> 
> Police said they recovered 4 kg explosive, 4 detonators and a time device from the bag at around 5.20 AM after the train arrived.
> 
> "The programmable time device was found during routine check by police personnel. Every train which arrives at the Guwahati station is checked," the sources said.



fullstory


*Guwahati: Explosive device found on train, defused*



> Guwahati: A major disaster was averted when a suspected Improvised Explosive Device (IED) was recovered by the Railway Police from the Kancenjunga Express train this morning.
> 
> The IED was recovered at around 5.30 am from a tiffing box in coach No 5 of Guwahati-Kolkata Kanchanjengha Express.
> 
> According to the police, the train had reached its destination, the Guwahati station, at 5:15 am regular time. After all the passengers got off, regular frisking of the train was going on and the local cops detected the tiffin box.
> 
> They called in the bomb squad which defused the explosive device.
> 
> All the passengers are safe; there is no report of any injury.
> 
> Police say it could have been a huge blast as the total amount of IED recovered is 8 kg.



Guwahati: Explosive device found on train, defused


----------



## Hulk

Ali.009 said:


> Maoist Rebellion: Why Is India Helpless? | The Moderate Voice​
> 
> 
> Prof. John K. Galbraith, a former US ambassador, once described India as a &#8220;functioning anarchy&#8221;. Galbraith&#8217;s famous quote comes to mind on hearing Prime Minister Manmohan Singh&#8217;s recent helpless cry that the country&#8217;s fight against Maoists/Naxalites is failing.
> 
> Such public display of vulnerability appears pathetic, although it is a fact that governing a large democratic and diverse country like India is a big challenge. This strange admission came when the Prime Minister was speaking to the heads of police forces from different States and Union Territories in India.
> 
> Agreed that the challenges are mighty (what with 20 out of 28 States under the shadow of Maoist/Naxalite movement), but one is tempted to ask why this concern and alarm now. Four decades ago, the Maoist rebellion began in Naxalbari in the east. It has now spread as a major rebellion that champions the cause of extremely poor peasants in several States.
> 
> Is this alarm because of the Western nations&#8217; pressure that the foreign investments would be hurt in this uncertain environment? Has this rebellion virtually put a &#8220;vast swathe of the countryside rich in minerals out of official control, hurting potential business worth billions of dollars?&#8221;
> 
> To quote the Prime Minister again: &#8220;Despite its sanguinary nature, the movement manages to retain the support of a section of the tribal communities and the poorest of the poor in many affected areas. It has influence among certain sections of the civil society, the intelligentsia &#8230; all this adds to the complexity of the problem.&#8221; (See here&#8230
> 
> If the Maoist/Naxalite movement enjoys the support of the poorest of the poor, as well as the intelligentsia, as Mr. Manmohan Singh admits, then the question arises what were the Federal and the State governments doing to address issues of public concern, and to alleviate the poverty and suffering of the people in the past 40 years.
> 
> By this inference, the rebel movement has become the voice of the suffering people. The respective governments, by abdicating their responsibilities, have themselves contributed to the strengthening of the mass rebellion. Over the years, the legitimate public protests were generally ignored (as it is New Delhi seems so far away, and caught up in its own machinations/corruption).
> 
> Unfortunately, the political leadership generally wakes up when the situation appears to be spiraling out of control. Then the typical response is to use the &#8220;danda&#8221; (or the stick) in a liberal fashion in the hope that the rebellion would fizzle out by the use of sheer force.
> 
> Obviously, this has not happened this time. To quote the Prime Minister again: &#8220;I would like to state frankly that we have not achieved as much success as we would have liked in containing this menace. It is a matter of concern that despite our efforts the level of violence in the affected states continues to rise.&#8221;
> 
> This movement has become the &#8220;biggest home-grown threat to India&#8217;s internal security&#8221; and, in the words of India&#8217;s Home Minister Palaniappan Chidambaram, the rebels have &#8220;increased attacks on railways, power and telecommunication networks to halt economic development.&#8221;
> 
> Earlier Chidambaram had said that last year alone there were 1,591 incidents of Maoist violence resulting in 721 killings; this year until August there had been 1,405 incidents, resulting in 580 deaths spread over 11 states.
> 
> What Mr. Manmohan Singh and Mr. P. Chidambaram seem to be implying is the State force/tyranny is now no match to Rebels force/tyranny. Another spell of The Emergency in the offing (just a wicked thought)?
> 
> The leadership has opted for a Western model of armed solution to a highly complex problem/challenge. They have not learnt the lesson despite the West&#8217;s mindless intervention in Afghanistan/Pakistan (not to forget Iraq).
> 
> What causes great worry is that the top leadership is prone to rushing to Washington to sort out any (including the country&#8217;s) problems. However, Maoists/Naxalites are no militants/terrorists from Afghanistan/Pakistan. They are home-grown manifestations of the deep grievances of a large section of the Indian population.
> 
> Poverty and hunger are big issues and no cosmetic relief measures, announced periodically with great fanfare, are going to help. In an interview with The Times of London, the director of the British-based Institute of Development Studies (IDS) said: &#8220;It&#8217;s the contrast between India&#8217;s fantastic economic growth and its persistent malnutrition which is so shocking. An average of 6,000 children died every day in India; 2,000-3,000 of them from malnutrition.&#8221;
> 
> India&#8217;s economic boom has &#8220;enriched a consumer class of about 50 million people, but an estimated 880 million still live on less than $2 (Rs 100) a day, many of them in conditions worse than those found in sub-Saharan Africa.&#8221;
> 
> The Times reports: &#8220;Manmohan Singh, the Prime Minister, described malnutrition as &#8216;a curse that we must remove&#8217; in an Independence Day speech last year. Since then his Government has quadrupled funding to tackle the problem &#8212; but the IDS report said that the money would be wasted unless steps were taken to improve governance at every level.&#8221;
> 
> The IDS report can be read at this website&#8230;
> 
> However, the point is that India has survived (and progressed) despite mind-blowing challenges. The country has gone through traumas such as the Partition, the Emergency, and the Babri Masjid demolition (and in recent times the Mumbai terror attacks), and still retained its unity.
> 
> The challenges will always remain in this highly complex and diverse country. Yet, the nation expects the political leadership to build public morale and exhort people and public servants to meet those challenges, and not cry out publicly and express helplessness.
> 
> Well, if a leader appears so helpless, then perhaps it is time for him/her to pack up the bags and let someone else pick up the baton. Who will it be?
> 
> Meanwhile as long as India is a functioning democracy/anarchy (as aptly described by Prof Galbraith), so be it.



Why India is helpless.
1) Since the problem is limited to some jungle areas and hardly impacts common man or politicians, government hardly cares.
I know it is wrong attitude but look at how they are handling it, you will understand they are only semi serious. No serious planning to done to fight them.
2) Maoist live in jungle with civilians, government does not want to bomb them due to collateral damage. Also we have not decided that the problem is so grave that steps like Pakistan took in SWAT and FATA are needed.
(Asking civilians to move out and bomb your own country with your fighter planes and helicopters)
3) Only Pakistani's think this is a serious problem in India. Last time Mr Riaz Haq was telling us that more than 50% of India is under their control. I asked him to pick a state of his choice and prove district by district how it equates to 50% and he was never seen again.

I extend the offer to anyone who wants to take it. Pick up a state and tell me how this is a major problem.


----------



## Dance

*Fighting against state &#8216;apathy&#8217;, Maoists destroy all signs of development​*
NEW DELHI: Maoists may cite 'under-development' of certain areas as one of the reasons for their violent movement against state "discrimination" but they leave no stone unturned to keep "development" at bay in their strongholds. 

The Maoists attacked 1,241 'economic targets' during 2007-11, damaging railway property, telephone towers, electricity transmission lines, power plants, roads and mines across nine states in the country. 

Home ministry's latest statistics on Naxal violence (from January 2007 to June 16 this year) shows that the Maoists repeatedly selected such targets in four states &#8211; Chhattisgarh, Jharkhand, Orissa and Bihar &#8211; where their presence is substantial. Five states -- West Bengal, Maharashtra, Madhya Pradesh, Uttar Pradesh and Andhra Pradesh -- witnessed relatively lesser number of such incidents. 

Besides 465 roads, the banned CPI (Maoist) targeted 188 railway property including stations, crossings and tracks; equal number of school buildings; 187 telephone exchanges/towers; 69 panchayat bhawans; 45 electricity transmission lines; 30 mines; nine power plants and 60 other 'economic targets' like solar plates, cement plants and other manufacturing/industrial production units during the period. 

The statistics show that they selected their targets carefully. They attacked 'symbols of development' in hinterlands like panchayat bhawans and school buildings as well as means of communication and transportation, in a move to virtually cut off the 'under-developed' areas from the mainstream. 

Their attack on school buildings had earlier been interpreted as the ultras' attempt to destroy all such places which were being occupied by security personnel. But this interpretation went for a toss when officials in the Naxal management division of the home ministry found that only one-fourth of the total 188 school buildings destroyed by Maoists were home to security personnel at any point of time. 

"Certainly, the Maoists do not want to have signs of development in their strongholds, defying the very basis of their so-called people's struggle against the state's alleged apathy and discrimination towards under-developed/tribal areas," an official said. 

The compilation shows that 2011 witnessed attacks on 142 'economic targets' with latest being reported from Bihar on Wednesday when the ultras torched a railway station near Patna and blew up six mobile towers in Gaya. 

Although the number of such targets this year (January&#8211;June) is less compared to the corresponding period last year, it has been due to increased security measures like deploying additional central forces and stepping up joint operations in the violence-hit states. 

The years 2009 and 2010 were the worst, not only in terms of losing public property but also in terms of 'deaths' in Naxal violence. As many as 1,005 people were killed last year in 2,212 incidents as against 908 in 2,258 incidents in 2009; 721 in 1,591 incidents in 2008 and 696 in 1,565 incidents in 2007. This year has so far seen 226 deaths in 733 incidents.

Fighting against state ?apathy?, Maoists destroy all signs of development - The Times of India


----------



## Dance

*Maoists blow up school​*

GARHWA: Armed Maoists on Friday night blew up a high school building at Ketar village under the Bhawnathpur police station area of the district.

According to police, 40 to 50 armed members of CPI(Maoist) stormed Lohiya Samta High School at Ketar village and blew up the building by can bombs, destroying its nine rooms.

"The incident was carried out under the leadership of the Maoist inter-state zonal head Munna Vishwakarma," sources said, adding that the rebels had arrived at Bhawnathpur from Bihar's Navhata-Chutia police station area after crossing the Sone. "The Maoists used three can bombs containing ammonium nitrate," said Garhwa SP Richar Lakra.


Sources also said that construction of a police station at Ketar was under process. When the Maoists came to know that the action plan to set up a police station, they blew up the school building to register their presence in the area.

The CRPF and police led by Garhwa SP had been camping on the bank of Sone since a week in a bid to thwart any Maoist attack. "Despite the police's alertness, Maoists attacked the school and destroyed its rooms," said a villager, adding that the police had failed to stop rebel operations there.

Maoists blow up school - Times Of India


----------



## Dance

*Very low survival rates of troops wounded in Chhattisgarh​*

In 2010, only 28 per cent of soldiers wounded in battle in Chhattisgarh survived

In three days in June, cadres of the banned Communist Party of India (Maoist) blew up an anti-landmine vehicle, raided a police camp and waylaid a CRPF patrol, killing 18 police and paramilitary troopers in south Chhattisgarh.

Days after the attacks Union Home Minister, P. Chidambaram announced the deployment of 5,000 central paramilitary personnel to assist the 12,600 and 7,200 paramilitary troops deployed in Chhattisgarh and Orissa respectively.

But fatality figures released by the Chhattisgarh police suggest that increasing troop deployment without providing an adequate medical infrastructure shall simply mean more casualties more often.

While the number of troops killed every year has increased almost monotonically from 30 in 2003 to a high of 199 in 2007 and 172 in 2010; the number of troops injured in battle has fallen sharply as have survival rates, suggesting that the Maoist attacks are becoming more lethal with every passing year.

In 2008 for instance, an injured soldier had a 56 per cent chance of survival; in 2010 his chances had been halved to 27 per cent. Implying that in 2010, 72 per cent of all soldiers injured in a Maoist attack in Chhattisgarh succumbed to their injuries.

By contrast, according to the New York Times, fewer than 7.9 per cent of American troops wounded in Afghanistan in 2010 died. Survival rates for each year were calculated by dividing the number of injured by the sum injuries and fatalities. In 2010, for instance, 172 troops were killed and only 65 injured, giving a survival rate of 27.4 per cent.

Year on year, improvised explosive devices (IEDs) have accounted for about 40 per cent of the 624 troop casualties from 2007 to mid June this year, with 2010 as the sole exception in which IEDs accounted for only 23 per cent of all fatalities. In 2008, an injured soldier had 70 per cent chance of surviving an IED blast; in 2010 he had only a 46 per cent chance. In the meantime, survival rates for gunshot injuries have remained steady at about 25 per cent over the last four years.

What accounts for this difference in survival trends between IED and gunshot injuries?

IED explosions more lethal

Experts believe that the trend is evidence of a shift from a &#8220;hit and run&#8221; guerilla policy to more evolved (and lethal) &#8220;stand and fight&#8221; strategy of mobile warfare. Previously, explosions occurred on main roads, which allowed the police to evacuate casualties. Now IED detonations are now conducted by armed Maoist squads backed by significant firepower to eliminate survivors and ambush rescue parties.

Even as ambushes remain as dangerous as ever, IED explosions have become more lethal.

&#8220;Ninety to ninety five per cent of all ambushes begin with an IED blast,&#8221; said a senior police officer in Chhattisgarh, &#8220;The explosion disorients our troops and the Maoists fire before they can take cover.&#8221; Interviews with ambush survivors reveal that the guerillas also plant smaller pressure sensitive anti-personnel IEDs in places where troops are most likely to take cover.

The Maoists have also laid larger, manually triggered IEDs along the potholed highways of Dantewada and Bastar; one of which destroyed a mine proof vehicle (MPV) on June 10 this year and killed ten troopers. IEDs have also killed 38 civilians in the last three years, in instances where civilian vehicles were mistaken for military convoys.

&#8220;At best, mine proof vehicles can absorb the force of 25 kg of explosives,&#8221; said Chhattisgarh Director General of Police, Vishwa Ranjan, in a recent interview, &#8220;The June bomb used about 80 kg of explosive.&#8221; Mr. Ranjan said the force of the explosion threw the eight tonne MPV nearly ten feet in the air. The wheels were found 200 metres from the site of explosion. He said that the police could acquire vehicles capable of withstanding more severe explosions, but the Maoists would simply increase the potency of their IEDs.

The IEDs are also planted well beyond the range of metal detectors and sniffer dogs. &#8220;We can usually detect an IED buried up to three feet below the surface,&#8221; said Mr. Ranjan, &#8220;so they bury them six to eight feet deep.&#8221;

Road sweeping operations

Officials say the only way to guard against IED blasts is to conduct frequent road sweeping operations and by training soldiers to look for tell-tale signs like exposed electrical wires, loose earth on the side of the road.

By blowing up ostensibly mine-proof vehicles, the Maoists have forced troops to traverse long distances on foot before trapping the exhausted soldiers in meticulously planned ambushes. The lack of troop mobility has also crippled evacuation efforts which translate into low survival rates for injured soldiers.

A wealth of medical data indicates that more than 90 per cent of those severely wounded die within the first hour of injury unless treated with life support. However, improvements in medical infrastructure have not kept pace with the deployment of additional troops. There are no dedicated military hospitals in Chhattisgarh to deal with soldiers injured in Maoist attacks.

&#8220;There are no doctors to treat ordinary people in Dantewada, so where will we get specialised doctors from?&#8221; asked a senior police officer. Troops are usually evacuated to Jagaldalpur hospital via helicopter, but none of the helicopters are equipped to provide mobile trauma care. Instead, soldiers have been issued &#8220;QuikClot&#8221;, a haemostatic agent that aids blood coagulation and saves them from bleeding to death before help arrives &#8212; if it ever does.

The Hindu : News / National : Very low survival rates of troops wounded in Chhattisgarh


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Woman Maoist killed in gun battle with police*



> Bolangir (Orissa), June 21 (PTI) A woman Maoist was today killed during a gunbattle between the police and ultras in Banjipali area on the foothills of Gandhamardan forests in Bolangir district, police said.
> 
> Personnel of Orissa's elite anti-naxal Special Operation Group (SOG) were conducting combing operation in Bajipali forests under Khaparakhol police station when they were fired upon by the ultras.
> 
> As the SOG personnel retaliated, a fierce exchange of fire ensued between them and the ultras.
> 
> However, after a few hours the Maoists retreated into the forests and police found the body of a woman cadre lying on the spot.
> 
> Superintendent of Police, Bolangir, Avinash Kumar said, "Police have got the body of a woman Maoist and further details are still awaited."
> 
> Combing operation has been intensified in the area, he said.




fullstory


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Twin naxal attacks in Chhattisgarh, 5 securitymen killed*



> Maoists on Sunday blew up a police vehicle in a landmine blast and ambushed BSF personnel killing five securitymen and injuring six others in two separate attacks in Dantewada and Kanker districts of Chhattisgarh.
> 
> "Ultras blew up a Bolero (SUV) in a landmine blast near Kirandul, 6 km from Raipur, in Dantewada district on Sunday evening. Three policemen were killed and an equal number were injured," ADG (Naxal operation) Ramnivas told PTI. One policeman was reported missing.
> 
> Additional police forces have been rushed to the spot after the blast and search operation started in the area, he added.
> 
> Earlier in the day, two BSF jawans were killed and three injured in the naxal ambush in Kanker district.
> 
> SP Kanker Rahul Bhagat told PTI on phone that a joint patrolling team of the BSF and the district police from Koylibeda, was ambushed near Sulangi village by around 150 naxals in which two BSF jawans - a head constable and a constable - were killed on the spot while three others, including a special police officer, were injured.
> 
> One naxal, suspected to be a commander-level officer as he was wearing a cap with insignia, was killed in the retaliatory fire by the jawans, the SP said, adding that the security personnel had recovered a .303 rifle and two IEDs from the spot of the incident.
> 
> The district police chief also said the security personnel had claimed that the ultras dragged to safety around ten of their comrades hit by police bullets.
> 
> Bhagat also said additional police force had been rushed to the spot and the injured are being shifted to hospital.




Twin naxal attacks in Chhattisgarh, 5 securitymen killed : North: India Today


----------



## Windjammer

27 June 2011 Last updated at 06:00 
_India Maoists kill security forces in Chhattisgarh_
Six security personnel have been killed and eight injured in two separate attacks by Maoist rebels in the central Indian state of Chhattisgarh.

Four policemen died when a vehicle carrying them hit a landmine in Dantewada district.

And earlier on Sunday, two paramilitary soldiers were ambushed and killed by rebels in Kanker district, police said.

Maoist rebels say they are fighting for the rights of indigenous tribal people and the rural poor.

They are active in several eastern and central states. In one of the most deadly attacks last year, rebels killed 74 policemen in Dantewada.

India's prime minister has described the Maoist insurgency as the country's biggest internal security challenge.

Sunday's attacks happened in the restive Bastar region.

In the first attack, rebels ambushed a contingent of paramilitary soldiers belonging to the Border Security Force (BSF) in Kanker, killing two soldiers and injuring four others.

Police officials claimed that a number of rebels were also killed in the firefight, but only one body of a rebel was recovered from the spot.

Later in the day, a vehicle carrying policemen on a search operation hit a landmine in Dantewada.

Four policemen died in the explosion, and four others were injured in the blast which tore apart the vehicle.

The BBC's Salman Ravi in Raipur says Bastar is the most sensitive region of Chhattisgarh where Maoist insurgents control a large area.

During the last one month, Maoists have carried out many landmine explosions in the area, killing more than 30 security personnel.

A government offensive against the rebels - widely referred to as Operation Green Hunt - began in late 2009.

It involves 50,000 troops and is taking place across five states - West Bengal, Jharkhand, Bihar, Orissa and Chhattisgarh.
BBC News - India Maoists kill security forces in Chhattisgarh


----------



## hembo

35 militants surrender in Manipur
Sobhapati Samom

LEIMAKHONG, June 27 &#8211; Close on the heels of the recent controversial surrender ceremony, 33 militants laid down their weapons and surrendered to Army authorities in Manipur today.
The surrendered militants have handed over 13 AK-47 Rifles along with magazines, 11 pistols and ammunition to the General Officer Commanding of 57 Mountain Division Major General DS Hooda and DGP Manipur Y Joykumar during a home coming ceremony here at the army headquarter, 25 km north of the State capital.

Self-styled Commander in Chief Molum Anal Mate alias Jakei, of Pakhan Revolutionary Army (PRA) and 21 cadres along with eight NSCN (K) cadres, 2 NSCN (IM) cadres and one FGN/NNC cadre were also felicitated during the gathering which was attended by soldiers of 46 Assam Rifles,17 JAK Rifles, 3 Mahar and 11 Assam Rifles.

&#8220;Today&#8217;s step will definitely encourage and I hope more and more groups will come forward to make the State peaceful&#8221;, DGP Joykumar while speaking on the occasion said. &#8220;Things have changed now, police also can give attention to certain development works unlike the past.&#8221;

The DGP lauding the GOC DS Hooda led Army authority&#8217;s effort to maintain law and order situation of the State, said that they are also expecting more valley- based groups will come out and joine the mainstream.

Expressing happiness to be part of the homecoming ceremony, GOC Hooda also assured that all necessary assistance of the rehabilitation process will be provided. &#8220;The State also has an excellent rehabilitation package&#8221;, he said and added that the situation in the State has improved today.

PRA Commander in Chief Molum told reporters that the main objective of forming the outfit is to reorganise and unite seven different tribes &#8211; Anal, Chothe, Lamkang, Moyon, Monshang, Maring and Tarao.

PRA Commander in Chief Molum said their objective is to reorganise and unite the above seven tribes. On the homecoming he said, &#8220;We believe that we will get a solution after discussing the issue with the government,&#8221;.

Recently, a Delhi-based news magazine Tehelka has termed the Assam Rifles sponsored homecoming ceremony of 40 People&#8217;s United People&#8217;s Liberation Front cadres as a fake surrender ceremony.

Meanwhile, two People&#8217;s Revolutionary Party of Kangleipak cadres also surrendered along with two 9 mm pistols to Assam Rifles on June 25, PRO Assam Rifles said in press release here today.


----------



## 53fd

*Naxals kill youth in Gadchiroli:*

Nagpur, Jun 26 (PTI) Suspected naxals today shot dead a youth for allegedly being a police informer in the naxal-infested district of Gadchiroli, police said.

The deceased, identified as Shrikant Telange (32), was killed by some Red ultras in Ubapli in Dhanora tehsil, they said.

This is the second incident of alleged naxal violence in the past two days. Four unidentified persons, suspected to be the ultras, had yesterday killed one Ramchandra Bahirwar(55) in the district limits. PTI

---------- Post added at 06:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 AM ----------

*Maoists kill two civilians in Maharashtra:*

Hindustan Times reports that a former deputy sarpanch (deputy chief of gram panchayat, the village level local self-Government institution), also a road contractor, was killed by Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres at Murumgaon, bordering Chhattisgarh in Gadchiroli District in the afternoon of June 25. According to reports, a group of Maoists stormed the residence of Ramchandra Bahirwar (58) and called him outside to talk. There ensued a heated exchange of words between them that led the Maoists gunning him down.

Separately, suspected Maoists killed a youth identified as Shrikant Telange (32), for allegedly being a Police informer in Ubapli in Dhanora tehsil (revenue unit) in the District on June 26, reports DNA.

---------- Post added at 06:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:54 AM ----------

*Maoists kill one person in Odisha:*

The Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres killed a person by slitting his throat at a 'kangaroo court' in Koraput District on June 25, holding him guilty of passing on information to the Police, reports IBN Live. The body of the victim named Sapaura Sirika, who had been missing from his village since June 24, was found in a pool of blood at Kalam-Jhadipada chowk, about 90 kilometres from the District on June 25. Quoting a letter purportedly written by Maoists and found from the spot by villagers, Police said the Maoists claimed to have punished him at a &#8216;Kangaroo court&#8217; as he was a Police informer. Sirika was also held responsible for a Police-Maoist encounter that took place in a dense forest in Narayanpatna area last year [2010]. 

Meanwhile, four Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres including two women cadres surrendered in front of Superintendent of Police (SP) Deepak Kumar in Jajpur District on June 25 reports Orissadiary.com. All the surrendered Maoists have been identified as Suru alias Usha Palea (20), Laxmi alias Sambari Hessa (20) Bikram alias Jaysingh Gagarai (20) and Ramesh Gagarai (18) of Baligotha village under Kalinga Nagar Police Station of Jajpur District, the SP said.

---------- Post added at 06:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:54 AM ----------

*6 injured as militants attack police station in JK:*

Srinagar, June 24 (PTI) Six people, including a policeman, were today injured in a grenade attack by militants on Sopore police station in Jammu and Kashmir's Baramulla district, officials said.

Militants hurled a grenade towards the Sopore police station, 52 km from here, at around 12.30 pm, they said.

The grenade exploded in the premises of the police station, officials said, adding that five civilians and a head constable of the telecommunication wing were injured in the incident.

The injured were rushed to a nearby hospital, they said.

The civilians had gone to the police station to meet a detenue, the officials said.

No militant outfit has claimed responsibility for the attack so far. PTI

---------- Post added at 06:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 AM ----------

*Government employee shot dead by militants:*

Srinagar, June 27 (PTI) A government employee was today shot dead allegedly by suspected militants in a forest area in Ganderbal district, officials said.

Mohammad Yaqoob Kasana (29), working as a helper in the Irrigation Department, was shot dead by militants in Najwan forest area of Kangan, 50 kms from here, on Srinagar-Leh national highway, they said.

It was not immediately known why Kasana was hot dead by the militants.

No militant outfit has so far claimed responsibility for the incident. PTI

---------- Post added at 06:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 AM ----------

*2 Border Security Force (BSF) jawans killed, 3 injured by Naxals:*

Raipur, June 26 (PTI) Two Border Security Force (BSF) jawans were today killed and three others injured in a Naxal ambush in Kanker district of Chhattisgarh, a top police official said, adding an ultra was also gunned down in the incident.

Kanker district Superintendent of Police Rahul Bhagat told PTI on phone that a joint patrolling team of the BSF and the district police from Koylibeda was ambushed near Sulangi village by around 150 naxals in which two BSF jawans--a head constable and a constable--were killed on the spot while three others, including a special police officer, were injured.

Bhagat said a naxal, suspected to be a commander-level officer, as he was wearing a cap with insignia, was killed in the retaliatory fire by the jawans, adding that the security personnel had recovered a 303 rifle and two IEDs from the spot of the incident.

The district police chief also said the security personnel had claimed that the ultras took away around ten of their comrades who were hit by the police bullets. Bhagat also informed that additional police force had been rushed to the spot and the injured are being shifted to hospital. PTI

---------- Post added at 06:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:56 AM ----------

*Maoists slit throat of person in kangaroo court:*

Koraput (Orissa), Jun 26 (PTI) Maoists killed a man by slitting his throat at a 'kangaroo court' in Orissa's Koraput district holding him guilty of passing on information to the police.

The body of the victim named Sapaura Sirika, who had been missing from his village since Friday night, was found in a pool of blood at Kalam-Jhadipada chowk, about 90 km from here yesterday, police said today. Quoting a letter purportedly written by Maoists and found from the spot by villagers, police said the ultras claimed to have punished him at a Kangaroo court (people's court) as he was a "police informer".

Sirika was also held responsible for a police-Maoist encounter that took place in a dense forest in Narayanpatna area last year. The red rebels slit the throat of Sirika with a sharp-edged weapon after tying his hands at the back. PTI


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Maoists abduct social scientist in Bihar*



> A young researcher studying the problems of Maoists in Bihar went missing on Wednesday along with her facilitator from Jamui district.
> 
> Jamui superintendent of police Raj Narain Singh said 23-year-old Juhi was believed to have gone missing on her way to Jamui railway station along with her facilitator to catch a train for Bangalore.
> 
> Juhi, who hails from Bangalore and had returned to the city after completing her education in the USA, had gone to Maoist-affected Khaira block in the district a fortnight ago to conduct her research.
> 
> She had visited Garhi, Rupabel, Mahuliatand and Khaira, Singh said.
> 
> During her stay Juhi had come in contact with a local Pradip Kumar Das, who became her guide and facilitator.
> 
> Das took her on his bike to the Maoist-affected villages where she held meetings with activists of civic society, NGO workers and locals for purposes of her research, he said. "We are trying to locate them," Singh said.




Maoists abduct social scientist in Bihar - The Times of India


*Arms, explosives found in Goalpara*



> Goalpara (Assam), Jun 30 (PTI) Arms and explosives, including AK-47 rifles, were today recovered near the Naranarayan Setu from two suspected militants in lower Assam''s Goalpara district, police said.
> 
> On prior information, a joint army and police team launched a search operation this morning in the area and recovered five AK-47 rifles, three hand-made grenades, two knives and as many army uniforms from the duo, they said.
> 
> The apprehended two were identified as Ananda Biswas and Chirimithu Malla, but it was yet to be ascertained as to which militant outfit they belonged to.
> 
> The road-cum-rail Naranarayan Setu bridge over river Brahmaputra connects Pancharatna in Goalpara district with Jogigopha in Bongaigaon district.




Arms, explosives found in Goalpara - Yahoo! News


----------



## 53fd

These are some of the events that have taken place in India in June 2011:

June 1 - Woman killed by Maoists in Jharkhand

June 2 - Maoists kill a policeman in Chhattisgarh

June 2 - Maoists kill one villager, abduct 2 in Rohtas, Bihar

June 3 - 3 commanders killed, 2 injured in Meghalaya

June 4 - Maoists kill 1 in Jharkhand

June 4 - Bomb recovered in Manipur

June 4: A farm labourer identified as Gilla Gawade (40) was abducted by the Maoists from his home in Burgi village in Etapalli tehsil in Gadchiroli District and was killed on suspicion of being Police informer.

June 5 - 7 injured in Manipur after fire exchange

June 7 - Under construction school destroyed by Maoists in Jharkhand

June 8 - 4 Chhattisgarh Armed Forces killed in Naxal attack

June 8 - 10 people abducted in Tripura, Mizoram by rebels

June 9 - KAAC Councillor shot dead by KPLT militants in Assam

June 9 - Militants hurl grenades in Manipur, 1 injured

June 9 - Maoists kill villager in Aurangabad, Bihar

June 9 - Maoists kill 2 youths in Maharashtra

June 9 - Maoists kill 1 person in Odisha

June 10 - Maoists blow up anti-landmine vehicle, 10 security men killed in Raipur, Chhattisgarh

June 10 - Jeweller, son, guard killed in Uttar Pradesh by Maoists

June 11 - Maoists kill 5 cops in Narayanpur, Bastar, Chhattisgarh

June 12 - Maoists exchange fire with security forces in Jharkhand, 1 injured

June 13 - Maoists kill suspected police officer in Odisha

June 13 - Maoists kill youth in Maharashtra

June 13 - Maoists kill villager in Bihar

June 13: 24-year-old youth killed by a group of CPI-Maoist cadres in Kerala.

June 14 - Army jawan killed in landmine blast in J&K

June 15 - One shot dead in Imphal, Manipur

June 15 - Maoists shoot CPI worker, trigger landmine blast in Dantewata, Chhattisgarh

June 16 - Maoists kill 8 in Pachokhar village, Bihar

June 16 - Maoists damage slabs under tracks during shutdown in Medininagar, Jharkhand

June 17 - Maoists Burn construction materials, trucks in Sheohar, Bihar

June 17 - Powerful bomb found inside train, defused in Guwahati, Assam

June 18 - Maoists blow up schoool in Garhwa, Jharkhand

June 20: Explosives used in claymore mine and supplementary material that weighed 70 kilograms were recovered by the Police from near the Tanda River in Balaghat, Madhya Pradesh. 

June 22 - Maoists kill one in Gaya, Bihar

June 22 - Maoists kill a former Sarpanch in Bihar

June 24 - Landmines recovered in West Bengal

June 25 - 6 injured as militants attack police station in J&K

June 25 - 4 landmines diffused in Chaibasa, Jharkhand

June 25 - Maoists kill 2 civilians in Murumgaon, Maharashtra

June 26 - 2 BSF Jawans killed, 3 injured in Chhattisgarh

June 26 - Maoists kill one in kangaroo zoo in Koraput, Orissa

June 26 - Maoists kill suspected police informer in Nagpur, Maharashtra 

June 27 - Maoists kill six policemen in Chhattisgarh

June 28 - Government employee shot dead by militants in Srinagar, J&K

June 28 - 1 killed, 1 Maoist captured in Andhra Pradesh

June 29 - Maoists kill former cadre in Jharkhand

June 29 - Grenades hurled at three separate places in Manipur

June 30 - Activist shot dead by Maoists in Gumla, Jharkhand

June 30 - 1 killed, 2 injured in hand grenade attack in Kohima, Assam

June 30 - Militants kill 3 persons in Nagaland

June 30 - Police constable injured as militants lob grenade at Police patrol party in J&K

June 30 - Villager killed by Maoists during encounter in Chaibasa, Jharkhand

There are plenty more attacks that I'm probably missing, but just looking at India's map, insurgency attacks have been widespread, & come from all of these states *in June 2010 only*:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## harpoon

I see your point...but in a country where 14 people die every hour in road accidents life is awfully very cheap.

As Sharukh Khan said " Bade Bade Deshon Mein Aisee Chhoti Chhoti Baatein Hoti Rehti Hain".

Anyways how is your TTP,BLA & Co doing.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 53fd

harpoon said:


> I see your point...but in a country where 14 people die every hour in road accidents life is awfully very cheap.
> 
> As Sharukh Khan said " Bade Bade Deshon Mein Aisee Chhoti Chhoti Baatein Hoti Rehti Hain".
> 
> Anyways how is your TTP,BLA & Co doing.


 
The attacks in Pakistan are mostly limited to the Afghan border areas, i.e. FATA & KPK/NWFP. The problem in India is however much more deeply rooted & widespread than Pakistan. However, very few of these news make it to the international media, whereas each & every incident (every rape, blasphemy law verdict etc) is reported in Pakistan.


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
Stop poking in our domestic problems unless they have some impact on you...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## harpoon

bilalhaider said:


> The attacks in Pakistan are mostly limited to the Afghan border areas, i.e. FATA & KPK/NWFP. The problem in India is however much more deeply rooted & widespread than Pakistan. However, very few of these news make it to the international media, whereas each & every incident (every rape, blasphemy law verdict etc) is reported in Pakistan.


 
Whatever it may be , it not us that tops the failed nation index repeatedly. 35,000 people killed in five years, thats not an easy target to achieve.

You put all the insurgencies of India on one side and just TTP on another, the TTP will win hands down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

angeldemon_007 said:


> ^^^
> Stop poking in our domestic problems unless they have some impact on you...


 
No community on this forum ever follows that.



harpoon said:


> Whatever it may be , it not us that tops the failed nation index repeatedly. 35,000 people killed in five years, thats not an easy target to achieve.
> 
> You put all the insurgencies of India on one side and just TTP on another, the TTP will win hands down.



Stop derailing the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

harpoon said:


> Whatever it may be , it not us that tops the failed nation index repeatedly. 35,000 people killed in five years, thats not an easy target to achieve.
> 
> You put all the insurgencies of India on one side and just TTP on another, the TTP will win hands down.


 
35,000 people have been killed from 2003-2011, out of which almost 21,000 of them have been terrorists:


----------



## Water Car Engineer

bilalhaider said:


>


 
There's an X on Kerala? Really?? I just went there like couple of months ago.

It just shows a lot of this is rubbish. And not like a state of an emergency(like some people are making it out to be), other then some states in the east. Sure there are some gang related violence here where I live in New York yearly, but I still feel safe. 

Most of these militants are not supported by the people, period.


And if you want to talk about the Maoist problem, there is a sticky thread on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

Liquid said:


> There's an X on Kerala? Really??
> 
> It just shows a lot of this is rubbish.
> 
> Most of these militants are not supported by the people, period.


 
There was one incident where a person was killed on June 25 in Kerala by CPI-Maoist. There is also an "x" in Madhya Pradesh, huge explosives were implanted there by Maoists.


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
In car accident ....  ??/ Please elaborate...


----------



## 53fd

angeldemon_007 said:


> ^^^
> In car accident ....  ??/ Please elaborate...


 
For being an alleged police informer.

---------- Post added at 09:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 AM ----------

By the way, I just realized that the incident in Kerala took place in March 2011, not June. So I'm taking it off the list.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

bilalhaider said:


> For being a police informer.
> 
> What??? Please put a X on all of the Indian states including Pakistani states too then if you are talking about these gang violence type thing.


----------



## 53fd

Liquid said:


> bilalhaider said:
> 
> 
> 
> For being a police informer.
> 
> What??? Please put a X on all of the Indian states including Pakistani states too then if you are talking about these gang violence type thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the other incidents I have posted are not gang violence links, but actually terrorism from the Maoists.
Click to expand...


----------



## Water Car Engineer

bilalhaider said:


> Liquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the other incidents I have posted are not gang violence links, but actually violence from the Maoists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then post that in the Maoist sticky thread.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/47621-indias-maoist-threat-insurgency-news-discussion-49.html#post1911796
> 
> And these Maoist act like a big gang. Act like thugs abducting people, destroying infrastructure for the people, etc. They will lose, because they dont have the support from the people.
Click to expand...


----------



## American Pakistani

angeldemon_007 said:


> ^^^
> Stop poking in our domestic problems unless they have some impact on you...


 
Why double standard, dude? Somewhere on PDF i saw Indians open one thread on Pakistan domestic violence & Indians happily contributing there.

http://http://www.defence.pk/forums/current-events-social-issues/117942-12-killed-16-injured-karachi-violence.html


----------



## notsuperstitious

Someone inform this gentleman to post maoist violence in the maoist sticky.

And use some ointment for that itch!


----------



## Water Car Engineer

American Pakistani said:


> Why double standard, dude? Somewhere on PDF i saw Indians open one thread on Pakistan domestic violence & Indians happily contributing there.
> 
> http://http://www.defence.pk/forums/current-events-social-issues/117942-12-killed-16-injured-karachi-violence.html


 
I don't agree with that either. If there is a sticky for, just put it there.

And just like if I put an "X" on Karachi, I don't really know what the really situation there is either.


----------



## harpoon

bilalhaider said:


> Liquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the other incidents I have posted are not gang violence links, but actually terrorism from the Maoists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maoists operate inside the jungles in Central India and most of their supporters are tribals. They have little or no support outside their jungles. Even mainstream communist parties reject them. The counter insurgency operation against the Maoists are done by police. Let the army come in with their big guns and attack helicopters, the Maoists are finished in a month. But the Govt is hesitant to do that as they will face international criticism for heavy handness.
> 
> Our terrorist organizations may be large in number, but they are punks in from of TTP or BLA. Most of them never seen a RPG, let alone used them.You can wave any number of statistics, but he fact of the matter is we can go to our markets without being feared of blown up by some wackos in a motorcycle. The police in my home state carry nothing more than a short lathi and its enough to keep the criminals in check. Your police carries automatic rifles yet have a hard time in dealing with your anti-social elements.
Click to expand...


----------



## 53fd

Btw, I have posted this thread on terrorism in India, from the Maoists. The CPI-Maoist & others are terrorist organizations. This Indian member has created a thread on Karachi, Pakistan; & the people killed from gang related violence, nothing to do with terrorists or terrorism:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/curren...42-12-killed-16-injured-karachi-violence.html

There are countless threads I can make on deaths from sources other than terrorism all over India, but that is not right & against the rules of this forum.


----------



## Ahmad Abdullah Ravian

Can anyone tell me, Total how many "Separating Movements " (Elehdagi pasnd Jamayten ) working in India 
I know only two : Kashmiris In Kashmir , Mao in... ,some others ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Ahmad Abdullah Ravian said:


> Can anyone tell me, Total how many "Separating Movements " (Elehdagi pasnd Jamayten ) working in India
> I know only two : Kashmiris In Kashmir , Mao in... ,some others ?


 
There are many, but they are like small gangs some without leadership either. And pretty much all of them don't even have the support from the people they are trying to "free". The main issues are the Kashmir insurgency and the Maoist.


----------



## majesticpankaj

There are 545 districts in India...out of which 123 districts are affected and 40 districts are severely affected... in which 21 districts are in Jharkhand only

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

This map from Forbes seems to indicate the insurgency problem is much more serious than Indian members claimed.


----------



## notsuperstitious

bilalhaider said:


> Btw, I have posted this thread on terrorism in India, from the Maoists. The CPI-Maoist & others are terrorist organizations. This Indian member has created a thread on Karachi, Pakistan; & the people killed from gang related violence, nothing to do with terrorists or terrorism:
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/curren...42-12-killed-16-injured-karachi-violence.html
> 
> There are countless threads I can make on deaths from sources other than terrorism all over India, but that is not right & against the rules.


 
Are you that thick? There's a sticky for that where you have posted over the past few days yourself. Then why are you creating a new thread and posting the same again? Craving attention? No research today? Some other personal issue?

Deewanaji, Maoists are not a separatist movement. They have been around some 50 years and want to bring in a communist revolution in India.

Now that the entire troll brigade is here, I'm out of here. I've seen Indian members get banned for spamming and thats my only beef! Bye turds!


----------



## Ahmad Abdullah Ravian

Then INDIA has a record in the whole World

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

fateh71 said:


> Are you that thick? There's a sticky for that where you have posted over the past few days yourself. Then why are you creating a new thread and posting the same again? Craving attention? No research today? Some other personal issue?
> 
> Deewanaji, Maoists are not a separatist movement. They have been around some 50 years and want to bring in a communist revolution in India.


 
No one said they were separatists. However, they have been declared a terrorist organization by the government of India, so all the killings they are responsible for fall under terrorism.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

fateh71 said:


> Are you that thick? There's a sticky for that where you have posted over the past few days yourself. Then why are you creating a new thread and posting the same again? Craving attention? No research today? Some other personal issue?
> 
> Deewanaji, Maoists are not a separatist movement. They have been around some 50 years and want to bring in a communist revolution in India.


 
They are trying to do the same thing as the Maoists in China did. But those Maoist in China had the support of the people, which isnt the case in India. You dont gain the support of the people by bombing schools and acting like thugs.


----------



## notsuperstitious

bilalhaider said:


> No one said they were separatist. However, they have been declared a terrorist organization by the government of India, so all the killings they are responsible for fall under terrorism.


 
FOR WHICH THERE IS A STICKY WHERE YOU HAVE BEEN POSTING YOURSELF MR SCHIZOPHRENIC!


----------



## 53fd

Brotherhood said:


> This map from Forbes seems to indicate the insurgency problem is much more serious than Indian members claimed.


 
And this map doesn't include the insurgencies in the 7 sister states, the states on the right side (East) of Bangladesh; because those insurgencies are not Maoist ones, they are separate. The insurgencies there are not Maoist ones. This map doesn't include the insurgencies in Kashmir either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kashmir Cell

Neither this Map shows the True Condition of Indian Occupied Kashmir !!!!


----------



## harpoon

LOL Kerala has 2 marginally affected areas. Thank you Forbes for pointing out as I along with 3 crore Keralites missed it.


----------



## misterme2

Kerala land of the Temple Treasure.....no wonder the Arabs and Europeans wanted to come to INdia so bad......damn just imagine how much treasure there must have been.....


----------



## great

Why do we even bother to refudiate? Let 'bilalhaider' think what he wants. In a country of a over a billion people these are minor things. International media doesn't report them because India has better stories to tell. India is growing at a break neck speed even with all these difficulties, which can't be said about Pakistan. I wouldn't worry about answering him for simple reason that we aren't worried about India.


----------



## great

By the way, Andhra Pradesh is on the list because they killed one Maoist and caught another and that would implicate it to be listed according to Mr.bilalhaider.


----------



## Masterchief

Bilal there is a sticky thread on this, you could have posted it there,MODS please merge this with that sticky thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

misterme2 said:


> *Kerala land of the Temple Treasure*.....no wonder the Arabs and Europeans wanted to come to INdia so bad......damn just imagine how much treasure there must have been.....


 
You may be refering to the treasure found in Sree Padmanabha Swamy Temple valued upto yesterday at 90,000 crore rupees. This does not include the historical value of these artifacts. This temple was in existence from 5th century and never been ransacked by invading armies. So there is little surprise that this the temple holds this much treasure. If the temple of a small country like Travancore (Present day Kerala) has this much wealth, imagine how much wealth the temples of bigger countries like those of Rajputs held.


----------



## SpArK

eeek an "X' in kerala. Moaist affected in here ... would like police to capture if any .. 

And instead of jail the person should be kept in a museum cause its as rare as a dinosaur fossil.







oops two sets of maps???


Who put the "X'????


It seems somebody has a lots of freetime ..

Also put an X in Goa, i hate Goa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ajaxpaul

I should have known who opened this thread..LOL. There is already a sticky on this issue, but we should excuse the OP, since he wanted to highlight India's plight and educate us that Maoists exists. 

This will we repeated again and again which we Indians call Beating the dead horse to life. There is no cure for this.


----------



## SpArK

ajaxpaul said:


> I should have known who opened this thread..LOL. There is already a sticky on this issue, but we should excuse the OP, since he wanted to highlight India's plight and educate us that Maoists exists.
> 
> This will we repeated again and again which we Indians call Beating the dead horse to life. There is no cure for this.


 
The situation has changed i guess. 

Latest map shows no "x"s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

SpArK said:


> eeek an "X' in kerala. Moaist affected in here ... would like police to capture if any ..
> 
> And instead of jail the person should be kept in a museum cause its as rare as a dinosaur fossil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops two sets of maps???
> 
> 
> Who put the "X'????
> 
> 
> It seems somebody has a lots of freetime ..
> 
> Also put an X in Goa, i hate Goa.


 
I put an "X" in Kerala before because one person was killed by CPI-Maoist for being a police informer there. But then I realized it took place in March. There was also an incident in Madhya Pradesh that I originally forgot to add to the first post of the thread, but then I added it, & to Madhya Pradesh on the map as well. That is why you see the changes on the maps. All the incidents in the first post match with the map on the first post. I hope I've made your queries cleared.

---------- Post added at 11:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 AM ----------




SpArK said:


> The situation has changed i guess.
> 
> Latest map shows no "x"s.


 
I added the "X"s.


----------



## Ajaxpaul

SpArK said:


> The situation has changed i guess.
> 
> Latest map shows no "x"s.


 
Thanks sparky, its good to know there is no Maoism in India....LOL he tampered the map too?..LOL


----------



## 53fd

ajaxpaul said:


> Thanks sparky, its good to know there is no Maoism in India....LOL he tampered the map too?..LOL


 
You're right, there is no Maoism in India:


----------



## Ajaxpaul

bilalhaider said:


> You're right, there is no Maoism in India:


 
LOL where in the map says its because of maoism...Looks like monsoon affected areas...lol


----------



## rockstarIN

bilalhaider said:


> There was one incident where a person was killed on June 25 in Kerala by CPI-Maoist. There is also an "x" in Madhya Pradesh, huge explosives were implanted there by Maoists.


 
ha ha ha, buddy in Kerala CPI(M) is not CPI-Maoist, it is CPI(Marxist) a main stream left wing political party in Kerala as well as in India popular in Kerala, W.Bengal & Tripura.

Get the facts right..

And there is no chance we Keralaites miss such a story involving Maoist killing in our place as there are more than 20 T.V channels in our language which includes 5 full time news channels...all are fighting for good TRPs.


----------



## Ajaxpaul

rockstar said:


> ha ha ha, buddy in Kerala CPI(M) is not CPI-Maoist, it is CPI(Marxist) a main stream left wing political party in Kerala as well as in India popular in Kerala, W.Bengal & Tripura.
> 
> Get the facts right..
> 
> And there is no chance we Keralaites miss such a story involving Maoist killing in our place as there are more than 20 T.V channels in our language which includes 5 full time news channels...all are fighting for good TRPs.


 
He knows Squat about kerala, but has time for putting X on all the states...pray for him LOL


----------



## DarK-LorD

Pakistan not only has had more fatalities in absolute but also as population is 1/7 the population of India the percentage of people killed in conflicts is 10 times higher.


----------



## baker

Our contry is not perfect.. we do have many issues and we are on the right direction to resolve these...... , but you are not in switerland either....


----------



## indopak

bilalhaider said:


> You're right, there is no Maoism in India:




wat's u hav posted is highly outdated wrong map


----------



## 53fd

SR-71 BlackBird said:


> Pakistan not only has had more fatalities in absolute but also as population is 1/7 the population of India the percentage of people killed in conflicts is 10 times higher.


 
Now even you know that isn't true:

Deaths in India from 1994-2005:






Deaths in Pakistan from 2003-2011:


----------



## Dalai Lama

Damn guys, we're in deep sh*t! India's about to disintegrate anytime now. Let's look at what problems our neighbours have... try make ourselves feel better.


----------



## 53fd

indopak said:


> wat's u hav posted is highly outdated wrong map


 
Your map is pretty old, the map I posted from the Forbes is only a few months old.


----------



## DarK-LorD

bilalhaider said:


> Now even you know that isn't true:
> 
> Deaths in India from 1994-2005:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deaths in Pakistan from 2003-2011:



Great 1994 data for us but 2003 data for you.


----------



## Ajaxpaul

bilalhaider said:


> Your map is pretty old, the map I posted from the Forbes is only a few months old.


 
No the map you have shown is from 2007. The map you have shown of naxal problems, is one of the only 2 maps available in the internet..its 4 years old. So now started your journey to flame land with a 4 year old map?


----------



## -INDIAN-

bilalhaider said:


> You're right, there is no Maoism in India:


 
Naxalism in Tamil nadu????d...wet dream for who ever created this stuff...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Yes there is a problem but it is not an insurmountable problem. Whilst the issues in Pakistan have arisen from a number of economic and social issues it has also risen from radicalisation and doctrinal issues. Now historically these doctrinal issues are the most dangerous and hardest to root out. However in India the Moaists are not really Moaists at all they are disgruntled citizens who feel they are being left behind by modern India. And whilst this is true- there is a significant gap between the rich and poor, this is the case in any fast-developing country. As an amateur economist, I know you will find this gap prevalent in the histories of any developed country. It is just a question of time an efficiency as to when the wealth "trickles" down to the poorest. And with robust and impressive economic growth and with one of the world's top economists PM of the country, not to mention people like Montek Singh Ahluwalia as head of the planning commission I, like the majority of the world, have little doubt that the future is bright for _all_ India's citizens.


----------



## SpArK

bilalhaider said:


> I put an "X" in *Kerala before because one person was killed by CPI-Maoist* for being a police informer there. But then I realized it took place in March. There was also an incident in Madhya Pradesh that I originally forgot to add to the first post of the thread, but then I added it, & to Madhya Pradesh on the map as well. That is why you see the changes on the maps. All the incidents in the first post match with the map on the first post. I hope I've made your queries cleared.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> I added the "X"s.


 
1 person died and you put an X against my state. ( hundreds die from mosquito related issues, so who is more of a menace?)


*That 1 died was a case of miss-communication. 

The person who was dying was asked by the police "who killed him" and he replied Meow Meow and police blamed it on Maoists.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

-INDIAN- said:


> Naxalism in Tamil nadu????d...wet dream for who ever created this stuff...


 
Oh really.

You seems to forget the great Quick Gun Murugan , who was a big Naxal leader.

His famous speeches were an inspiration for a lot of naxals.

*Like:*

* If they don&#8217;t agree, I will make all Indian Mummies as Egyptian Mummies*

*If u are all lightening, im 250 volt current I say&#8230;.
*


You need more proof?


----------



## -INDIAN-

SpArK said:


> 1 person died and you put an X against my state. ( hundreds die from mosquito related issues, so who is more of a menace?)
> 
> 
> *That 1 died was a case of miss-communication.
> 
> The person who was dying was asked by the police "who killed him" and he replied Meow Meow and police blamed it on Maoists.*


 
LOL i couldnt control my self from laughing...I agree maoism exists in northern and eastern parts of India...In AP it was there but after the reign of YSR we havnt heard anything from AP...coming to TN,kerala i really doubt whether people here can spell MAOISM correctly because there is almost no problems visualised here due to maoism...if people arent getting affected by a problem its never called a problem...


----------



## 53fd

ajaxpaul said:


> No the map you have shown is from 2007. The map you have shown of naxal problems, is one of the only 2 maps available in the internet..its 4 years old. So now started your journey to flame land with a 4 year old map?


 
The map I have shown is from May 2010, from a year ago:

India's Dirty War - Forbes.com


----------



## -INDIAN-

SpArK said:


> Oh really.
> 
> You seems to forget the great Quick Gun Murugan , who was a big Naxal leader.
> 
> His famous speeches were an inspiration for a lot of naxals.
> 
> *Like:*
> 
> * If they don&#8217;t agree, I will make all Indian Mummies as Egyptian Mummies*
> 
> *If u are all lightening, im 250 volt current I say&#8230;.
> *
> 
> 
> You need more proof?


 
Oh yeah...may be people here after watching these kinda films in STAR MOVIES may think that something violent *may have existed.*... but not that it is existing...


----------



## SpArK

-INDIAN- said:


> LOL i couldnt control my self from laughing...I agree maoism exists in northern and eastern parts of India...In AP it was there but after the reign of YSR we havnt heard anything from AP...coming to TN,kerala i really doubt whether people here can spell *MAOISM* correctly because there is almost no problems visualised here due to maoism...if people arent getting affected by a problem its never called a problem...


 
Its not Maoism that is in Kerala, its political CHAOISM. 

And it cant be shown in a map.



-INDIAN- said:


> Oh yeah...may be people here after watching these kinda films in STAR MOVIES *may think that something violent may have existed.*... but not that it is existing...


 
Let them think.

Who Cares !


----------



## Ajaxpaul

bilalhaider said:


> The map I have shown is from May 2010, from a year ago:
> 
> India's Dirty War - Forbes.com


 
The same map is dated 2007..

Fichier:India Naxal affected districts map.svg - Wikipédia


----------



## -INDIAN-

bilalhaider said:


> The map I have shown is from May 2010, from a year ago:
> 
> India's Dirty War - Forbes.com


 
lol FORBES might have got confused with mansoon map yar...i agree to that map on NORTHERN PARTS,EASTERN PARTS...but definitely not SOUTH....I invite FORBES owner to show up to JAYALALITHAA and say that your state is affected with naxalism and i guess she might fall down* laughing and lose few pounds*...love to see that happening...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ajaxpaul

-INDIAN- said:


> Naxalism in Tamil nadu????d...wet dream for who ever created this stuff...


 
There cannot be naxalism in TN, because all naxallites are fans of Rajanikanth


----------



## SpArK

ajaxpaul said:


> There cannot be naxalism in TN, because all naxallites are fans of Rajanikanth


 
If you dont know about the powerful rebels like Vijayakanth, T-rajender factions of naxals , dont comment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kazhugu

Naxalism in Kerala and Tamil Nadu. ??

Wrong maaaan. You are very very wrong.

But I understand this is Pakistani Defence and so the propaganda to satisfy one self that Pakistan alone is not suffering.


----------



## -INDIAN-

I doubt really whether Pakistanis know about Vijayakanth,T.Rajendran....have these guys ever thought of why not even a single terrorist attack or naxal attack had taken place in TN???if these guys are caught we will simply run a film or two of them...surely they will hang themself...or a newer tactics like make our CM roll over them....


----------



## Kazhugu

Liquid said:


> There are many, but they are like small gangs some without leadership either. And pretty much all of them don't even have the support from the people they are trying to "free". The main issues are the Kashmir insurgency and the Maoist.


 
There is no Kashmir insurgency maan. There are only small groups of three, four people trying to cross border and getting shot.

That is not insurgency maan. That is foolishness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

I found this map, is this lnked to waves of Maoism?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -INDIAN-

fateh71 said:


> I found this map, is this lnked to waves of Maoism?


If the other monsoon map can be linked to naxalism in India surely this map can be considered as Naxal wave map...


----------



## SpArK

fateh71 said:


> I found this map, is this lnked to waves of Maoism?


 
Damn it Trivandrum was close again. 

The wave just missed the city by atleast 60-100 kms.


----------



## Kazhugu

The Maoists will be finished in 3 months if the Indian Army came with their guns blazing. But now only the CRPF handles the issue and if it seen to be useless the Army with its toys will soon come.


----------



## -INDIAN-

Guys what you think of sending *our ultimate weapons like*A.RAJA,KALMADI,DIG VIJAYA SING *ji*,KANIMOZHI to Pakistan.....one thing is sure Pakistan will forget the threat from groups like TTP once these honurable gentlemen start their work there....but i really doubt is there enough money in Pakistan to fill their pockets?


----------



## sanibhagwan

bilalhaider said:


> The attacks in Pakistan are mostly limited to *the Afghan border areas*, i.e. FATA & KPK/NWFP. The problem in India is however much more deeply rooted & widespread than Pakistan. However, very few of these news make it to the international media, whereas each & every incident (every rape, blasphemy law verdict etc) is reported in Pakistan.


 
*Karachi* is in afghan border too..


----------



## 53fd

ajaxpaul said:


> The same map is dated 2007..
> 
> Fichier:India Naxal affected districts map.svg - Wikipédia


 
These two are different maps, it's not that hard to see:

2007:






2010:


----------



## 53fd

I guess the people are missing the whole point of the thread, & not seeing how many attacks have been perpetrated by the Maoists all over the India* in June 2011 only*, indicated by the map in the first post.


----------



## SpArK

bilalhaider said:


> I guess the people are missing the whole point of the thread, & not seeing how many attacks have been perpetrated by the Maoists all over the India* in June 2011 only*, indicated by the map in the first post.


 
Ok we have seen the point of the thread.

And I am registering my anguish and shock over it . 


 <------ Here it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Do Maoists want to take over India, and implement Mao Zedong's Economic policies?

If so, good luck...


----------



## rajusri

Frustration over the situation in his own country! 


Poor Pakistan, having to help for only $22 billion
http://www.kansascity.com/2011/07/01/2988728/poor-pakistan-having-to-help-for.html


----------



## DarK-LorD

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Do Maoists want to take over India, and implement Mao Zedong's Economic policies?
> 
> If so, good luck...


Epic Fail.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rajusri

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Do Maoists want to take over India, and implement Mao Zedong's Economic policies?
> 
> If so, good luck...


 
Suppression under dictatorship like in china. not possible in million years. 

how many people mao killed? 4 to 6 million people.


----------



## -INDIAN-

bilalhaider said:


> These two are different maps, it's not that hard to see:
> 
> 2007:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010:


 Bilal we all agree on naxalism exists in India but this map is just an over exaggregation of facts...its not possible for you to know more about south-India cos our national medias are too busy in highlighting mistakes in Northern part and hence forgetting the achievements in south...let me tel tell what I know about southern states...
Andra pradesh-largest exporter of agri prods like chillies,IT
Karnataka-IT,Scientific research
Kerala-Tourist's dream and peaceful land
Tamil Nadu-Automobile,IT,cultural place
Goa-completely retro


----------



## DarK-LorD

rajusri said:


> Suppression under dictatorship like in china. not possible in million years.
> 
> how many people mao killed? 4 to 6 million people.



Much more than that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Long Live Mao and let him be confined to his homeland which has already rejeced him and his policies except to cosmetically keep afloat!

A communist nation totally capitalistic and not to lose face fudging the reality!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## piyalghoshal

bilalhaider said:


> These two are different maps, it's not that hard to see:
> 
> 2007:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010:


 
actually the insurgance menace is not so huge as shown in the forum,it is limited to states like chattisgarh,bihar,orrisa.That to very remote villages which are out of reach of civil government.In north east, the civil unrest has stooped in manipur,assam,tripura.nagaland has there fight in between tribes which is nothing related to insuregency.anuranchal is also very peaceful after 2005.So stop making khayali pulao and come to real world.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

rajusri said:


> Suppression under dictatorship like in china. not possible in million years.
> 
> how many people mao killed? 4 to 6 million people.


 
I guess you don't get sarcasm. 

And his economic policies led to one of the greatest famines in our history.

Modern China has left Maoism behind a long time ago, but it seems to be living on in the Indian "Maoists".


----------



## 53fd

piyalghoshal said:


> actually the insurgance menace is not so huge as shown in the forum,it is limited to states like chattisgarh,bihar,orrisa.That to very remote villages which are out of reach of civil government.In north east, the civil unrest has stooped in manipur,assam,tripura.nagaland has there fight in between tribes which is nothing related to insuregency.anuranchal is also very peaceful after 2005.So stop making khayali pulao and come to real world.


 
I have already posted the number of insurgency incidents all over India in June 2011, just go through the list. The seven sister states are not as peaceful as you think they are either.


----------



## rajusri

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> Long Live Mao and let him be confined to his homeland which has already rejeced him and his policies except to cosmetically keep afloat!
> 
> A communist nation totally capitalistic and not to lose face fudging the reality!!


 
Mao destroyed china but his brutal ideas remained. Modern china rejected his ideas.


----------



## rajusri

bilalhaider said:


> I have already posted the number of insurgency incidents all over India in June 2011, just go through the list. The seven sister states are not as peaceful as you think they are either.


 
All of those combined is less than just number of people killed in Karachi or NWFP. But you never bother about that.


----------



## sanibhagwan

Members here are so kind to Indians, they have not included* 7 sister states*, *Kashmir*. 

The whole of India is in turmoil, yet they don't figure in "*Top failed state index*". 

I understand its western propaganda. Please don't lose heart guys. Common keep posting such news and expose the truth to the world. Don't relent until India figures in "*Top failed state index*"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rajusri

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I guess you don't get sarcasm.
> 
> And his economic policies led to one of the greatest famines in our history.
> 
> Modern China has left Maoism behind a long time ago, but it seems to be living on in the Indian "Maoists".


 
I thought mao is the treated like father of the nation or something like that.


----------



## 53fd

rajusri said:


> All of those combined is less than just number of people killed in Karachi or NWFP. But you never bother about that.


 
Karachi's problems are not related to terrorism, more related to gang violence. All the incidents I have mentioned here are terrorist attacks. If I start creating threads on non-terrorist related deaths in India, it will be a never ending process.


----------



## harpoon

Pakistanis again discussing Kashmir issue:






But they end up discussing Indian insurgencies than Kashmir. Note the anchor says 'Moist' instead of 'Maoist'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ajaxpaul

sanibhagwan said:


> Members here are so kind to Indians, they have not included* 7 sister states*, *Kashmir*.
> 
> The whole of India is in turmoil, yet they don't figure in "*Top failed state index*".
> 
> I understand its western propaganda. Please don't lose heart guys. Common keep posting such news and expose the truth to the world. Don't relent until India figures in "*Top failed state index*"


 
That will be very difficult..because, by the time INDIA joins Failed state Index, There might be a new index created for pakistan..lol


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

rajusri said:


> I thought mao is the treated like father of the nation or something like that.


 
Depends who you talk to. But most will agree that his economic policies, like the Great Leap Forward, were unimaginable failures.

I don't know why the Naxalites still follow Maoism, when even China itself has left it behind.


----------



## rajusri

sanibhagwan said:


> Members here are so kind to Indians, they have not included* 7 sister states*, *Kashmir*.
> 
> The whole of India is in turmoil, yet they don't figure in "*Top failed state index*".
> 
> I understand its western propaganda. Please don't lose heart guys. Common keep posting such news and expose the truth to the world. Don't relent until India figures in "*Top failed state index*"


 
He has time to collect and post this list! He never bother about bombing. *In Karachi average 12 people killed in target killings between ethnic people everyday. 
*


Karachi
http://tribune.com.pk/story/136702/karachis-killing-fields-4/


*While Pakistan is busy worrying about Blackwater and the CIA bribing the Taliban to kill innocent citizens all over the country, and is growing hysterical over a crazy priest burning the Holy Quran in Florida, its economic hub, Karachi, is losing a dozen people a day to target killings. All localities have become unsafe, but certain ones such as Landhi Chowrangi, Qasba Colony and Katti Pahari have suffered the most in the latest spate of violence.*


----------



## 53fd

^^^ No surprise that the Indian members are trying to divert the thread here. As usual...


----------



## Ajaxpaul

rajusri said:


> He has time to collect and post this list! He never bother about bombing.
> 
> Karachi
> Karachi
> 
> 
> *While Pakistan is busy worrying about Blackwater and the CIA bribing the Taliban to kill innocent citizens all over the country, and is growing hysterical over a crazy priest burning the Holy Quran in Florida, its economic hub, Karachi, is losing a dozen people a day to target killings. All localities have become unsafe, but certain ones such as Landhi Chowrangi, Qasba Colony and Katti Pahari have suffered the most in the latest spate of violence.*


 
Now dont derail the thread Its about how India is breaking apart...


----------



## SpArK

Cut the offtopics and back to MOIST issue please!!!!.. 

Everyone....


----------



## rockstarIN

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I guess you don't get sarcasm.
> 
> And his economic policies led to one of the greatest famines in our history.
> 
> Modern China has left Maoism behind a long time ago, but it seems to be living on in the *Indian "Maoists*".



Why don't you guys advise them?


----------



## harpoon

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Depends who you talk to. But most will agree that his economic policies, like the Great Leap Forward, were unimaginable failures.
> 
> I don't know why the Naxalites still follow Maoism, when even China itself has left it behind.


 
Stalin was killing millions during the 'Great terror' during the 1930s, but that didn't stop the Chinese from going down the Communist path.


----------



## piyalghoshal

bilalhaider said:


> I have already posted the number of insurgency incidents all over India in June 2011, just go through the list. The seven sister states are not as peaceful as you think they are either.


 what source are you quoting,and how genuine is your source .............now this incidents are concentrated in these three states rest is all old & posted to increase the length of the post.


----------



## rajusri

bilalhaider said:


> ^^^ No surprise that the Indian members are trying to divert the thread here. As usual...


 
*In your country hundreds of people killed by target killings, suicide bombers , American predators , blackwater , CIA and Afghans. You do not bother about that.*


Instead talk about much lower casualties in India which is still less than rest of the countries in the region. We have population of 1.2 billion. India has one of the strongest economy and powerful centre with nationalism spread all over India unlike your concentrated Punjab region. Here we have people from all regions of India.


----------



## -INDIAN-

Oh gosh maoists have blown my market....Its also said that USA drones are on the way to taken down the maoists inside the country since our own military cant eliminate this menace....


----------



## Rocky25

bilalhaider said:


> ^^^ No surprise that the Indian members are trying to divert the thread here. As usual...


 
Yes Naxalism in TN & Kerala.... I had been living here since my birth and I read local news everyday... And Pakistanis found it out before us... This thread made my day... Ha ha ha


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

rockstar said:


> Why don't you guys advise them?


 
You think they will take our advice? 

Tell them that capitalism is great, and making money from trade is beautiful. Tell them that China has had a market economy for 30 years.

Most likely, they will consider us traitors to Communism.


----------



## -INDIAN-

Chinese-Dragon said:


> You think they will take our advice?
> 
> Tell them that capitalism is great, and making money from trade is beautiful. Tell them that China has had a market economy for 30 years.
> 
> Most likely, they will consider us traitors to Communism.


 
Nothing like that will work lol....they have already lost sympathy of the People..now they have some ammunition left so they will be playing till it lasts...have you heard a real story that "Villagers invite maoists for dinner and poisoned them to death"??these sorta things are happening too....this issue is considered so small that even Home minister once said "these are our own fellow Indians and hence no need to use Army and Naxals are quite aware of the future once army gets involved.."....I am quite sure except states like jarkhand,chattisgarh,bihar,orissa these guys have lost all other footholds...they have lost states like AP and the entire North-east due to respective State governments interventions...


----------



## harpoon

Chinese-Dragon said:


> You think they will take our advice?
> 
> Tell them that capitalism is great, and making money from trade is beautiful. Tell them that China has had a market economy for 30 years.
> 
> *Most likely, they will consider us traitors to Communism*.


 
These people are Communist fanatics. If you give this advice to them in their jungle hideout you may be shot as a 'Traitor to the Cause'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIAISM

I think u should learn some thing from us tht inspite of so much internal problems we r still one of the fastest growing economy and also being considered as one of the future power house unlike urs who r evn struggling to stand....so from now on u should stop putting blame on terrorism for ur economic failure


----------



## Kazhugu

bilalhaider said:


> I have already posted the number of insurgency incidents all over India in June 2011, just go through the list. *The seven sister states are not as peaceful as you think they are either.*


 
We are Indian and you are Pakistani maaan. We know many things you do not know about India .We ,live here and we breathe here.

Have you visited Sikkim or Arunachal ? They are paradise on earth. They are not only most peaceful in the North East but whole of India.


----------



## Rocky25

Kazhugu said:


> We are Indian and you are Pakistani maaan. We know many things you do not know about India .
> 
> Have you visited Sikkim or Arunachal ?


 
I can understand how much a average Pakistani was happy when seeing the Mumbai Siege on TV. They are making themselves happy by assuming fake news about the maioist!


----------



## rockstarIN

Chinese-Dragon said:


> You think they will take our advice?
> 
> Tell them that capitalism is great, and making money from trade is beautiful. Tell them that China has had a market economy for 30 years.
> 
> Most likely, they will consider us traitors to Communism.


 
They always look to China & Cuba for cues...


----------



## WHF

bilalhaider said:


> The attacks in Pakistan are mostly limited to the Afghan border areas, i.e. FATA & KPK/NWFP. The problem in India is however much more deeply rooted & widespread than Pakistan. However, very few of these news make it to the international media, whereas each & every incident (every rape, blasphemy law verdict etc) is reported in Pakistan.


 
Oh so karachi and islamabad are near the border with afghanistan?? didnt know...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sarthak

i want independence for east delhi from india because brutal indian police catches all the crack dealers in this area. Im going to start an insurgency. For this nobel cause , i am willing to recruit some maoists and some stone pelters from J&Kn


----------



## Dance

*Indian Naxalite Rebels Abduct U.S. University Teacher​*

India's extreme left-wing Naxalite rebels have abducted an Indian-origin U.S. university teacher and another local person in the eastern state of Bihar, said police on Thursday. 

Juhi Tyagi of Stony Brook University in New York was abducted by suspected Naxalites while she was on a visit to the state's Jamui district in connection with her research on Naxal problems in India. Another local resident has also been abducted. 

Both of them were missing for the last two days, the official said, adding that a massive operation has been launched to rescue the abducted persons.

Naxalites often abduct Indian government officials and trade them as hostages in exchange for the release of their jailed comrades. But, this is probably the first time they have abducted a university teacher, according to police. 

Indian Naxalite Rebels Abduct U.S. University Teacher


----------



## 53fd

*Six policemen injured in IED explosion in J-K:*

Srinagar, July 6 (PTI) At least six policemen were injured today when militants triggered an IED explosion near a police station in Sopore in Baramulla district in Jammu and Kashmir, officials said.

Militants fired a rifle grenade at around 9.05 am, which landed and exploded in the police station premises, the officials said.
As the policemen came out, the ultras triggered an IED planted on a scooter parked near the police station.

Six policemen were injured in the IED explosion, the officials said, adding that the condition of four of them is stated to be critical.
Security forces have cordoned off the area and launched search operations but no arrests have been made so far, the officials said. PTI

---------- Post added at 04:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 AM ----------

*Two constables killed in Meghalaya:*

Telegraph reports that two constables, identified as Exmarting Marak and Gopal Prasad Nunia, were killed on July 3 when a Police ambush group fired at another group of Policemen in camouflage fatigues, mistaking them for Garo National Liberation Army (GNLA).

---------- Post added at 04:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 AM ----------

*Maoists attack village, six locals killed:*

Munger (Bihar), July 2 (PTI) In a pre-dawn strike, Maoists posing as CRFP personnel attacked a village in the district today, leaving six villagers dead.The heavily-armed rebels attacked Kareili village around 5 AM and shot dead the villagers including some tribals.While five villagers were killed on the spot, one succumbed to injuries in a hospital.Deputy General of Police Neelmani said the rebels posing as CRPF personnel came in two vehicles and shot dead the villagers.Heavy reinforcements led by Superintendent of Police P Kanan have reached the spot and a combing operation is on in the jungles to track down the ultras.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Maoists blast tracks in Orissa, goods train service disrupted*



> Maoists damaged railway tracks by setting off landmines in Orissa's Sundargarh district bordering Jharkhand, where the ultras have called a 24-hour bandh.
> 
> The landmines damaged the tracks at two places in the Saranda forest areas bordering Jharkhand, about 80 km from here, GRP sources said.
> 
> The goods train service which transports iron ore to the Rourkela Steel Plant has been suspended.
> 
> Buses between Rourkela and Jharkhand also went off the roads.
> 
> The tracks were being repaired after the GRP, RPF and Railway Engineering staffs went to the spot.
> 
> Maoists of Chotnagpur division have given a 24-hour bandh call on Monday in Jharkhand in support of various demands.



Maoists blast tracks in Orissa, goods train service disrupted - Indian Express

*Guwahati-Puri Express derails in Assam after blast on track, 13 injured*



> Guwahati: Just hours after the Kalka Mail derailed today in Uttar Pradesh claiming 31 lives, another train has derailed in Assam.
> 
> Four bogies of the Guwahati-Puri Express derailed between Rangia and Ghagrapar following a low-intensity explosion on the track.
> 
> Thirteen people have been injured in the accident. There are no reports of any casualties so far.
> 
> The engine and four bogies derailed in the remote area at around 8.30 pm. The explosion was triggered by an Improvised Explosive Device (IED). A faction of the militant group National Democratic Front of Bodoland (NDFB) is suspected to be behind the blast.
> 
> Railway Protection Force (RPF) personnel have rushed to the spot and a relief train has been sent to the derailment site from Bongaigaon.
> 
> Two of the injured have been shifted to a hospital in Guwahati.



Guwahati-Puri Express derails in Assam after blast on track, 13 injured

*Militant links: IIM cook arrested*



> SHILLONG: Three persons including a cook employed at the Indian Institute of Management (IIM) were on Thursday arrested for allegedly having links with a militant group.
> 
> SP (city) M Kharkrang led a police team that raided the Madan Laban locality and the trio were picked up from a rented house this morning, police said.
> 
> They were identified as Debraj Dalu (21), Simal Barman (18) and Lambus Sangma (27) - all from the state's West Garo Hills district.
> 
> One country-made shotgun was seized from the persons who were suspected to have links with the Garo National Liberation Army (GNLA).
> 
> Debraj Dalu works as a private security guard and Lambus Sangma is the cook at IIM Shillong.



Militant links: IIM cook arrested - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Naxals kill three villagers in Gadchiroli*



> Nagpur: A group of Naxalites allegedly killed three persons including a village-head in Korchi taluka of Gadchiroli district, police said on Monday.
> 
> The sarpanch of Dabri village Motiram Katenge (50), Sudhakar Koreti (40) and Paharsinh Kumre (55) were killed on Sunday night in Bijepar village and their bodies were dumped in neighbouring Mohgaon Tola village, they said.
> 
> The bodies were found in mutilated conditions. While two of the victims were stoned to death, the sarpanch was killed using firearms, the police said.
> 
> According to police, the Naxalites left a note near the bodies claiming that some police jawans of special force C-60 were responsible for the death of the three villagers. They also accused the deceased of being police informers.



Naxals kill three villagers in Gadchiroli - India News - IBNLive


*More autonomy for India's ethnic Gorkhas *



> NEW DELHI (AP)  The government of the Indian state of West Bengal plans to sign an agreement Monday offering greater autonomy to the Gorkha ethnic group in hopes of ending their often violent agitations for a homeland in the Himalayan foothills.
> 
> The agreement was negotiated by the newly elected government in West Bengal with the main Gorkha organization, Gorkha Janmukti Morcha, or Gorkha Peoples' Freedom Front.
> 
> However, it did not appear to go far enough for some activists who want a separate state carved out of West Bengal and have called a 48-hour strike in the area to protest the deal.
> 
> Gorkha nationalist leader Roshan Giri has said they have not abandoned the demand for a separate homeland but would wait for recommendations from a committee set up under the new accord.
> 
> India's Home Minister Palaniappan Chidambaram would be the third signatory to Monday's landmark accord to be initialed in the hill town of Sukna, about 300 miles (480 kilometers) north of Kolkata, the capital of West Bengal.
> 
> In the 1980s, the Gorkhas led a violent insurgency leading to the deaths of some 1,200 people.
> 
> They adopted more peaceful means in later decades. Experts say the agreement could bring development to the Darjeeling region famed for its tea gardens.
> 
> India's Gorkha community is from the same ethnic group as the Gurkha in Nepal, best known for the regiment in the Indian and British armies.




Kyiv Post. Independence. Community. Trust - World - More autonomy for India's ethnic Gorkhas (updated)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

donkey kong said:


> situation is getting worse here in eastern states of india day by day...rest of india dosent knows the hell we go through daily,,,,,,,thanks to our fake media such as NDTV and burkha dutt


 
Another false flag !


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill SPO's mother in Chhattisgarh:*

Indian Express reports that the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres attacked the house of one Mukesh Kaved, a Special Police Officer (SPO), and killed his mother in Kalanur village in Narayanpur District on July 16. The Maoists killed Punki Bai Kaved, the mother of Kaved while his father Rup Ji Kaved, was hanged on a tree but somehow survived.


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill civilian in Bihar:*

DNA India reports that armed Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres slit the throat of a villager and killed him at Bharpurva village in East Champaran District on July 16. Over 24 armed Maoist cadres raided the village, captured the villager and killed him, Deputy Superintendent of Police (SP) Bambam Choudhary said. The Maoists left behind a leaflet claiming responsibility as he was allegedly working as a Police informer, the SP added. 

Meanwhile, three CPI-Maoist cadres were arrested from the Gerua and Khasia forests during a search operation by Security Force (SF) personnel in Banka District in the night of July 15, reports Hindustan Times. A joint team of the Police from Jamui and Banka Districts raided the forests on the said night and arrested the Maoists identified as Barku Marandi, Manoj Paswan and Digambar Das, said SP (Banka) Shyam Kumar. The Police have recovered two pistols and several Maoist literatures from them


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill TPC cadre in Jharkhand:*

IBN Live reports that a cadre of the Tritiya Prastuti Committee (TPC), a break-away faction of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist), was reportedly killed by CPI-Maoist cadres at Etko village in Palamu District in the night of July 15. A group of Maoists dragged Guddu Khan (26) out of his house and shot him dead a little distance away allegedly for being involved with TPC. The Maoists also left a hand-written chit owning the responsibility, Superintendent of Police Anup T Mathew said. 

Meanwhile, three Jharkhand Prastuti Committee (JPC), a splinter group of the CPI-Maoist, cadres, identified as Kalam Ansari, Asfar Ansari and Ravindra Bhuiyan, were arrested and six weapons, including three rifles, were recovered from them during raids in Palamu District on July 16, reports Times of India. Kalam was arrested from Gurha village. Following his arrest, the other two Asfar and Ravindra were arrested from Siknee village under the Panki Police Station. Police also recovered four cell phones and a uniform.

Separately, the SF arrested two suspected Maoists in the forest on the Palamu-Chatra border touching Bihar during an operation code named as &#8216;Blue Moon&#8217; in Ranchi District on July 17, reports Daily Pioneer. The SFs recovered three country made guns, one flash gun, one Motorola walky talky, pistols, uniforms, utensils, backpacks, Maoist literatures and large number of live ammunition from them.


----------



## 53fd

*PULF militant abducts minor girl in Manipur:*

Telegraph reports that a minor girl, identified as Memi (13), was abducted and freed after being held hostage for one night by alleged cadres of the Peoples&#8217; United Liberation Front (PULF) from Keirao Makting Mayai Leikai in Imphal East District on July 16. The abductors, claiming to be cadres of PULF, told Memi that she was abducted so that they could demand money from her elder brother Muhammad Saheed Ali, a contractor.


----------



## 53fd

*GNLA threatens serial blasts in Meghalaya:*

Sentinel reports that Security Forces (SFs) were put on high alert in Meghalaya on July 17 after Garo National Liberation Army (GNLA) militants threatened to carry out serial blasts across the State. The militants said they would bomb crowded places like Bara Bazaar and Police Bazaar in Shillong, East Khasi Hills, Tura market in West Garo Hills and other places if the Government did not withdraw Central forces from Garo Hills by July 18. GNLA&#8217;s threat came after two units of Combat Battalion against Resolute Action (CoBRA) and five companies of Border Security Force (BSF) troopers were deployed in the Garo Hills region. &#8220;If the operations against the GNLA are not stopped by Monday, the organisation will go for serial blasts in Meghalaya,&#8217;&#8217; GNLA &#8216;commander-in-chief&#8217; Sohan D Shira reportedly said from an undisclosed location, adds Assam Tribune. 

Meanwhile, SK Jain, the intelligence chief of Meghalaya Police said, &#8220;There is no question of withdrawing the troops or suspending our combing operation against them. Instead, we will intensify our operations.&#8221; An alert has been sounded across the State, he added.


----------



## 53fd

*Grenade found on a Guwahati-bound passenger bus in Assam:*

Security Forces (SFs) on July 16 found a grenade on a Guwahati-bound passenger bus in the Amingaon area of Guwahati, reports Times of India. 

Also, SFs neutralised a militant hideout of United Liberation Army of Bruland, the breakaway faction of Bru National Liberation Front (BNLF), along Karimganj-Mizoram at Muithuluma village in Karimganj District. SFs recovered one 40-mm caliber Lathod gun (made in Thailand), seven rounds of Lathod 40-mm, 126 rounds of M-16, 60 rounds of G-3, 18 rounds of INSAS 5.56-mm rifle and one magazine of M-16, one magazine of INSAS, reports Sentinel. 

Times of India reports that SFs on July 16 arrested three Adivasi People&#8217;s Army (APA) militants directly involved in Bhatkuchi blast that derailed the Guwahati-Puri Express on July 10. Silvister Tirki alias Rajiv alias Silva Orang, &#8216;vice-president&#8217; of APA was arrested at village Uttarpar near Baganpara in Baksa District, while the other two APA militants, Stephen Murmu and Sagar Lakra, were arrested at Angarkata near Kumari Kata in Baksa District. 

Silvister Tirki alias Rajiv alias Silva Orang revealed that the explosives used in the blast that derailed the Guwahati-Puri Express were procured from the heavy artillery shooting range of the Army at Tamulpur in Baksa District and coal mines in Meghalaya, states Assam Tribune on July 17 reported. He further revealed that APA received help from the United Liberation Front of Asom (ULFA) during its formation and several militants of the outfit were even given training by militants of ULFA while APA did not enjoy good relations with National Democratic Front of Bodoland (NDFB).

Meanwhile, peace talks with Pro Talks Faction of United Liberation Front of Asom (ULFA-PTF) are going to start from August 2011, Times of India reports. Centre's interlocutor for peace talks in Assam P C Haldar said on July 15, "The peace process entered a new stage after Ulfa announced a unilateral ceasefire (on Tuesday). This is a positive development and we are inching closer to the final stage. We expect the peace talks to start in August&#8221;. He further said "The entire process to find a solution may take some time. Anything done at a breakneck speed may not yield a permanent solution.&#8221; On the tissue of ground rules and modalities, he said, "The Government and ULFA have to decide how to go about it and ensure that there's no ambiguity in the entire process." 

Meanwhile, the Autonomous State Demand Committee (ASDC) has called for a 12 hour bandh (General Strike) on July 18 (today) seeking release of its leader, Mohet Hojai&#8217; former chief executive member of North Cachar Hills Autonomous Council.


----------



## 53fd

*Six landmines unearthed in Maoist-affected Orissa district:*

Koraput (Orissa), Jul 17 (PTI) Six landmines, including three claymore mines, were today unearthed by security personnel during an anti-Naxal combing operation in Koraput district, a senior police official said.

Special Operation Group (SOG) personnel stumbled upon the explosives in the Maoist-prone Pachingi area, DSP (Laxmipur) Y Jagannath Rao said.

"The Maoists had planted the explosives targeting security personnel engaged in combing operation. No injury or casualty has been reported. The explosives were kept in steel containers," Rao said. PTI


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*On Military Mission: Maoists Now Want to Link Stronghold​*


> NISHIT DHOLABHAI
> 
> 
> New Delhi: A CPI(Maoist) attack on a BSF patrol team last Sunday that led to the death of two jawans, while the rebels themselves lost as many as 10 cadres has thrown up fresh worrying signals.
> 
> For, it suggests that the pitched battle that the BSF had to fight near Koilabeda in Kanker district of Chhattisgarh on June 26 was to counter not merely an ambush but a full-fledged Maoist military campaign undertaken as a part of a larger plan to secure a liberated zone and connect it to other strongholds spread across states including Orissa and Jharkhand.
> 
> That day the BSFs 163rd Battalion recovered the body of an apparently senior Maoist military commander in black uniform with a star on the shoulder and the cap.
> 
> Both sides lost men  including a few Maoists women cadres  but security forces claim they got the better of the rebels. We were able to kill 10 Maoists, if not more, said BSF director-general Raman Srivastava.
> 
> For the security forces, who are still unable to forget the death of 76 uniformed men in Dantewada on April 6 last year, it came as a boost.
> 
> The difference, though, was that the encounter was the first clear sign the Maoist military campaigns were replacing guerrilla attacks, something the rebels said they were planning to resort to in June, 2009.
> 
> That day, the Maoists sent two military companies to attack the 85-men strong BSF group on an area-domination patrol while one company waited as a reserve.
> 
> An L-shaped ambush was laid out for the BSF men even as a uniformed Naxalite fired from a light machine gun atop a tree while others fired mortars.
> 
> That offensive, apart from other recent ones, have served security personnel a reality check.
> 
> Firstly, military campaigns were replacing guerrilla attacks.
> 
> The Maoists military and guerrilla groups are different and it is only when some areas are secured or liberated that they unleash military campaigns.
> 
> The purpose is to secure the liberated zone of south Chhattisgarh and connect it with pockets in Orissa, Jharkhand and Maharashtra.
> 
> They are increasingly focusing on protecting these liberated zones and that is through these military campaigns. The positive aspect is that these military companies are not attacking head-on but behaving like guerrilla companies, which means they are wary of police forces, said a senior home ministry official.
> 
> Former home secretary G. K. Pillai believes it was good that it happened as it exposed the rebels military was inferior to the BSFs fire power.
> 
> Maoists liberated zones are areas where security forces have no presence while the administration has a skeletal presence and jawans put up a fight in the guerrilla zones.
> 
> A Maoist military company comprises about 65 men and women. There are 17 such companies in the Maoist-held liberated and guerrilla areas besides a battalion of about 250 personnel. An army battalion, on the other hand, consists of 1,000 men.
> 
> The 17 rebel units are scattered  10 companies in Dandakaranya (DK) under a special zonal committee, four in the Jharkhand-Bihar border areas and three in the Andhra Pradesh-Orissa border special zonal committee.
> 
> With rebel activities on the rise in border areas, 5,000 more personnel of central forces are being deployed.
> 
> The liberated zone  also referred to as base areas  of Maoists in Maad and Saranda, the thickly forested areas in Chhattisgarh, Orissa and Jharkhand, has increased in the past two years or so, government sources told The Telegraph.
> 
> The contiguous Abujhmaad region alone is estimated to be spread across 10,000sqkm, although areas under Maoist control may add up to several thousand more.
> 
> No one in the government wants to put a figure to the liberated or guerrilla zone even as Union home minister P. Chidambaram stands by his two-pronged hold and develop strategy.
> 
> Another indicator of the rebels increasing clout is that the number of Maoist jan adalats have doubled in the first five months this year to 43, from 22 in the corresponding period last year.
> 
> According to former BSF director-general and now chairman of Rajasthan Public Service Commission M.L. Kumawat, the increase indicated the need for governance. They have the influence over Abujhmaad, he said.
> 
> In Chhattisgarh, virtually the entire southern Bastar is under Maoist control, besides Malkangiri district near Orissa-Chhattisgarh border.
> 
> In Jharkhand, the rebels had a firm grip over the entire Saranda forest area while they had taken over huge swathes in Palamau and East Singhbhum districts over the past two years, intelligence sources told The Telegraph.
> 
> Maoists initially from guerrilla areas by pushing in militia and introducing local population to the writ. The next stage is guerrilla zones and then liberated zones.
> 
> A major concern for security forces is in Orissa, where Mayurbhanj district is situated deep in Naxalite territory. Over the past two years, areas of Nuapada, Bolangir and Bhargadh are being sucked into the liberated zones, top government sources told The Telegraph.
> 
> No wonder there has been little opposition from within the government to deploying training battalions of the army in Chhattisgarhs Narayanpur area  liberated zone.
> 
> In Bihar, large areas in the Koel and Kaimur (Bhabua) region have also been taken over by the Maoists, government sources concede.



On military mission Maoists now want to link strongholds


----------



## Bhairava

The Army has for the first time set shop in Chattisgarh as a 'training' force with permission to open fire if "attacked" for self-defence .

Things will change soon. If the much-vaunted Mujaheddin with external backing are sent scurrying like rats who are these ?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*NLFT militants abduct eight tribal villagers in Tripura​*


> AGARTALA: At least eight villagers were kidnapped by tribal guerrillas in Tripura, police said here Wednesday.
> 
> "Eleven heavily armed NLFT ( National Liberation Front of Tripura) militants raided the East Chawmanu village in north Tripura Tuesday night and abducted 12 tribal villagers. Later, four captives managed to escape from the militants" clutches," police spokesman Tushar Kanti Das told IANS.
> 
> Before the abduction, the rebels beat up other villagers in the tribal dominated village, 90 km north of Tripura capital, Das said. He added that the NLFT guerrillas, led by Atharababu Halam, came from neighbouring Bangladesh and kidnapped the innocent villagers, all belonging to Chakma and Tripuri communities.
> 
> "We are not sure whether the hostages were taken to Bangladesh or not. The state government has asked the Border Security Force to seal the border to prevent the rebels from taking the captives to Bangladesh," he said.
> 
> Deputy Inspector General of Police TB Roy, along with reinforcements, has rushed to the village and launched a combing operation to locate the hostages and nab the guerrillas. Since June 8, NLFT extremists in three separate incidents have kidnapped 22 people, all tribals.
> 
> The NLFT and the All Tripura Tiger Force, both banned by the Indian authorities, have set up their base in Bangladesh and get support from other separatist outfits in the northeast. They have been demanding secession of Tripura from India.




NLFT militants abduct eight tribal villagers in Tripura - The Times of India


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Congress delegation comes under attack, 3 party workers killed in Maoist ambush​*


> RAIPUR: In an unprecedented attack, three Congress party workers were killed and four injured as the Maoists triggered a landmine explosion and opened fire on a vehicle part of a convoy carrying a high powered party delegation. Senior leaders, travelling in vehicles ahead, escaped unhurt. The convoy came under attack at five in the evening, on the periphery of Udanti wildlife sanctuary, 178 kilometers from the state capital.
> 
> The party top brass was returning from a kisan sammelan held in Durwagudi, a village in Deobhog block at the far end of Raipur district, on the border with Orissa. Senior leaders, including state congress president Nand Kumar Patel, leader of opposition Ravindra Choubey, and an array of MLAs, travelled at the head of the convoy, accompanied by police vehicles, while party workers formed the tail.
> 
> A few minutes before 5 pm, an explosion hit one of the cars of the tail as it neared a bridge. "Part of the bolero vehicle was damaged as it turned on its side. The Maoists then began spraying bullets, killing the driver," said Ram Niwas, additional director general of police. He said the casualties could go up to four.
> 
> There were 20-25 vehicles in the convoy and they were travelling in close succession, said Dhanendra Sahu, former congress president. "But not close enough for us to hear the blast. We realised a blast had taken place after we reached Mainpur, once we came into the range of mobile network, and our phone started ringing," he said.
> 
> "The blast was probably aimed at one of the police vehicles," said Ram Niwas . The Maoists are unlikely to target the opposition party, said police sources.




Congress delegation comes under attack, 3 party workers killed in Maoist ambush - The Times of India


----------



## Dance

*Maoists &#8216;looking to expand&#8217; in North Chhattisgarh​*
On Wednesday, suspected cadres of the banned Communist Party of India (Maoist) detonated a powerful Improvised Explosive Device (IED) and killed four Congress party workers as Chhattisgarh State Congress president Nand Kumar Patel's road convoy whizzed past.

Police officers said that Maoist cadres subsequently surrounded a trailing vehicle in the convoy and injected the wounded with pain-killers when the guerrillas realised that they had attacked civilians as opposed to a police convoy. &#8220;By then they had already killed four people,&#8221; said the Assistant Director General (ADG) of Police, Ram Niwas.

Sources confirm

The incident occurred about 170 km from State Capital Raipur and adds to a growing body of evidence that the guerrilla army is seeking to link isolated pockets of influence along the Chhattisgarh-Orissa border. Sources in the Chhattisgarh Police and the CPI (Maoist) confirmed that the rebels were exploring ways of expanding their area of influence.

A &#8220;Maoist corridor&#8221; along the Chhattisgarh-Orissa border could conceivably allow Maoist companies, based in strongholds in Chhattisgarh's southern districts of Dantewada and Bijapur, to gradually expand into the northern districts of Raigarh, Mahasamund and Surguja while bypassing well-policed central districts such as Raipur and Bilaspur.

Facilitating movementof cadres, weapons

To be sure, the two zones are separated by a distance of more than 700 km, but police sources said the corridor could facilitate the movement of cadres, weapons and supplies. In October last year, the Chhattisgarh Police killed six Maoists in Mahasamund in an operation. At the time, police sources said the fighters were part of a Maoist company sent all the way from Dandakaranya (South Chhattisgarh).

&#8220;We have heard of the linking-up project for some years now,&#8221; said a senior police officer, drawing attention to an incident in May this year in which 9 police officers were killed in a Maoist ambush in the same broad area as Wednesday's attack. &#8220;They strike in Chhattisgarh and then retreat across the border into Orissa,&#8221; the officer said.

IED explosion

In an interview, Mr. Ram Niwas said that Wednesday's IED explosion occurred about 45 km from the Orissa border and was probably conducted by members of a Maoist local guerrilla squad based in Gariyaband area of Raipur district. &#8220;These are thickly forested areas that lie contiguous to each other so you could say they are automatically linked up,&#8221; he said.

Last month, a police patrol encountered a small party of Maoists in Raigarh district. While there were no casualties on either side, The Hindu reported police claims that Maoists had set up a Bargarh-Mahasamund Divisional Committee that straddled Orissa's Bargarh district and Chhattisgarh's Mahasamund district.

In a telephone conversation this month, a senior Maoist commander confirmed his party's interest in North Chhattisgarh. &#8220;Something is going on in Raigarh district,&#8221; he said, asking not to be quoted as the Central Committee was yet to formally announce the creation of a new divisional committee.

Land dispossession

&#8220;We are looking to raise the issue of land [dispossession] in a big way,&#8221; he said, suggesting that the party could expand its presence amongst peasants dispossessed by the rapid acquisition of land for coal mines and power plants in North Chhattisgarh. &#8220;We are trying our best, but I don't how successful,&#8221; he said.

Maoist representatives have admitted that the guerrillas have been unable to establish Bastar-style operational zones in North Chhattisgarh. Police officers have attributed this to factionalism amongst members of the erstwhile Maoist Communist Centre (MCC) &#8212; a splinter movement based out of Bihar and Jharkhand. The current CPI (Maoist) was formed in 2004 when the MCC merged with the CPI (People's War) to form a unified Maoist party committed to overthrowing the Indian government.

Big gap, says Usendi

&#8220;We have a big gap in North Chhattisgarh,&#8221; said Maoist spokesperson Gudsa Usendi in a recent interview, &#8220;We used to have a separate North Chhattisgarh committee but it was disbanded when we suffered heavy losses. We now have a Bihar-Jharkhand-North Chhattisgarh committee that looks after that area.&#8221;

Mr. Usendi also confirmed the presence of Maoist reconnaissance squads in Raigarh, but declined to offer more specific information. &#8220;Right now, there are a number of different groups operating in the Raigarh-Mahasamund area,&#8221; he said.

The guerrilla army is seeking to link isolated pockets of influence along the Chhattisgarh-Orissa border

Plan for a &#8220;Maoist corridor&#8221; along that border bypassing well-policed districts such as Raipur, Bilaspur

The Hindu : News / National : Maoists &lsquo;looking to expand&rsquo; in North Chhattisgarh


----------



## hembo

*Paresh Barua aide held ahead of ULFA martyrs&#8217; day *

Guwahati: In a blow to the anti-talk ULFA faction led by Paresh Barua, security forces on Tuesday arrested his right-hand-man Arun Udoy Dehotia. Dehotia alias Ritwik Hazarika is the second lieutenant in the outfit&#8217;s 27 Battalion. His arrest by a unit of the Assam Rifles comes a day after the Union Home Ministry&#8217;s advisory to Assam to step up security in view of the ULFA&#8217;s martyrs&#8217; day on July 27.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Bomb Blast Kills Four in Northeast India: police​*


> NEW DELHI: At least four people died in a bomb blast Monday in a market place in the northeastern Indian state of Manipur, which has been plagued for decades by separatist militants, a police official told AFP.
> 
> Five others were injured in the explosion, which occurred just outside the state capital of Imphal, said deputy inspector general of police Clay Khonghai.
> 
> &#8220;I can confirm that four people have been killed and five are injured. We suspect the involvement of separatists,&#8221; Khonghai said by telephone from the site of the blast.
> 
> So far none of Manipur&#8217;s several separatist outfits has claimed responsibility for the attack.
> 
> The remote state bordering Myanmar has long been affected by insurgent violence and is home to dozens of tribal groups and small guerrilla armies that resist rule from New Delhi and often compete against each other.



Bomb blast kills four in northeast India: police | World | DAWN.COM


*Maoists behead man in Orissa​*


> PHULBANI (ORISSA): Suspected Maoists beheaded a man in Brahmanigaon area of Kandhamal district on Sunday, police said.
> 
> The headless body was found near Saragudi village, about 135 kms from here, they said, adding though the head was missing, the villagers identified the victim as Dakasa Majhi of the same village.
> 
> The police said that the killing appeared to be the handiwork of Maoists, who are observing 'Martyrs Week' since July 28.
> 
> Shops and business establishments remained closed and vehicular movement was affected in several parts of Maoist-hit Brahmanigaon area since July 28, they said.



Maoists behead man in Orissa - The Times of India


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*2 CRPF jawans injured in encounter with maoists*



> Two jawans of Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) were injured today in a fierce encounter with Moaist ultras in Thalkobad area of Sarnda forest in West Singhbhum district. Two CRPF jawans were wounded in fierce gun battle with the ultra cadres who also triggered at least half a dozen landmine blasts in parts of the forest on Odisha border, police said. Superintendent of Police Mr Arun Kumar Singh told UNI the encounter in Thalkobad area started at around 0530 hrs this morning and lasted for almost one and a half hour in which two CRPF jawans-- Bamesh Mahakund and Shrikant Barik were injured. Some of the ultras were also supposed to have sustained bullet injuries but nobody could be arrested, he said, adding in other areas also, the ultras had triggered a number of landmine blasts.
> 
> We have reports of at least half a dozen blasts and details are awaited. In some other areas the encounter is still on, the SP informed. Sarnada, the largest Sal forest in Asia, is a notorious den of naxals. For past few days, the naxalites were observing their martyr s week in the area.



http://news.webindia123.com/news/Articles/India/20110802/1804215.html


*Naxals kill three villagers in Chhattisgarh, police begin probe*



> Police have begun investigation after they received an information about Naxals reported to have killed three villagers in Narayanpur district, police said today.
> 
> The police, however, is probing the authenticity of information since the area from where killings were reported, is Naxal infested and it could be a trap by Maoists, police officials said here.
> 
> We are probing the reported killing of three villagers in Hitulwad village, around three km from CRPF camp Ekda in Narayanpur police station jurisdiction, by Naxals, they said.
> 
> Police received information that Naxals have thrown bodies of three villagers on road after killing them.
> 
> So far no one has registered a complaint in this connection nor any details of the victims were received, officials said.



http://www.dnaindia.com/india/repor...rs-in-chhattisgarh-police-begin-probe_1403938


*Two jawans injured in Naxal attack in Gadchiroli*



> Two jawans were injured when a group of Naxals opened fire on a police party today in Gadchiroli, police said today.
> 
> The police were accompanying members of the Child and Women Rights Commission, who were returning to the district headquarters after a function, they said.
> 
> "Two policemen were injured in the Naxal firing. Both of them received splinter injuries and were rushed to district headquarters," Additional SP (Operations), Rahul Seth told PTI.
> 
> After the Naxal firing, an encounter with the Naxals ensued for about 15 minutes, in which, heavy exchange of fire between Sawanga and Kamangarh in Dhanora taluka of Gadchiroli district on the Maharashtra-Chattisgarh border, was witnessed.
> 
> Seth said the team had gone into the interior areas to attend a programme and had left the venue when the firing started.



http://www.dnaindia.com/mumbai/report_two-jawans-injured-in-naxal-attack-in-gadchiroli_1573857


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Militants hold prayer meeting for Hazarika, Goswami *



> Guwahati, Aug 5 (PTI) The ULFA anti-talk faction along with insurgent outfits of the North East today held a prayer meeting for the early recovery of ailing Dada Saheb Phalke awardee Bhupen Hazarika and Jnanpith winner Indira(Mamoni) Roisam Goswami.
> The ULFA group led by its `commander-in-chief'Paresh Baruah held the prayer meeting in its `mobile military headquarters'for the early recovery of the two personalities, a statement e-mailed by the group said.
> 
> ULFA-friendly militant outfits including NSCN(K), RPF (PLA), KYKL, KCP, PREEPAK, UNLF(MPA) and UPPK participated in the prayer meeting, the e-mail said.
> 
> The prayer was led by NSCN(K) chief S S Khaplang, who also observed a day-long fast.
> 
> The e-mail claimed that ULFA cadres spread out in Assam and abroad had also observed a day-long fast on the occasion and lit lamps praying for Hazarika and Goswami's early recoveryry.
> 
> Eightyfour year-old Assamese singer, composer and film director Bhupen Hazarika has been under treatment at Kokilabhen Dhirubhai Ambani Hospital in Mumbai since June 28 after complained of breathing problems.
> 
> Litterateur Indira Goswami has been in a state of coma since February 13. She was brought back here from Medicity Hospital in Gurgaon and admitted to a special ward of Gauhati Medical College Hospital.



Militants hold prayer meeting for Hazarika, Goswami - indiareport.com


----------



## Dance

*Maoist activities deny health care to Orissa tribals​*
Koraput, Aug 9 (ANI): Owing to the continuous threat posed by Maoist ultras in the region, health care facilities in Orissa's Koraput District have been severely affected and tribal villagers have to walks for miles to get themselves treated.

The government officials admit that the public health infrastructure in the Maoist-affected areas is deficient, but claim that there has been an improvement and a number of initiatives are still underway.

As far as access to health services is concerned, personnel of the Accredited Social Health Activists (ASHA) scheme provide the only ray of hope for the tribal communities.

In fact, ASHA is a vital link between these tribal communities and the public health system.

"Now-a-days, the Maoist activities have increased manifold in this region. We have this constant fear in our mind that the Maoists might harm us. This is an inaccessible area. There are times when there is no provision of even an ambulance, so we have to hire a private vehicle to take the patient to the hospital. It has become very difficult for us, but then we serve the people here and it is our duty to save the patient," said Parvati Dora, a villager. .

ASHA personnel too have not been able to do justice to the tribal villagers.

At times tribals have to cover about 12-15 kilometres of wild terrain of the Koraput hills on foot, as Maoist threat prevents people from giving their vehicles on hire.

The hills have never been an obstacle for the locals, but the poor infrastructure intertwined with Maoist activities in the area and life- threatening fear has made life miserable for these dwellers.

The health facilitators conduct their campaigns to persuade villagers, including tribals, to get themselves immunised. In addition, they try to arrange facilities for giving routine check-ups to avert any major health hazard, in spite of the poor infrastructure.

"This area is a Maoist-prone area and the fear has been instilled among all the locals. We have to work at odd hours, but we don't complain since this is our duty. We are doing this service and risking our life at the same time. The main difficulty is to bring the pregnant women to the hospital. The situation is so grave that nobody wants to give their vehicle on hire," said Sabitri Bis, a villager.

The state administration has been finding it difficult to provide transport due to extremist threat, and access to transport facilities has now become a far-fetched dream for the tribals.

To add to tribals' woes, the public health centres set up by the district administration are in shackles, with cracked walls all around and absence of doctors in the clinics.

The villagers of the region have been putting up with the problems patiently. " They understand that it does take time to deliver medicines. We are trying to solve this problem and develop connectivity " said Santosh Pradhan, Block Development officer, Ramgiri, Koraput district. (ANI)

Maoist activities deny health care to Orissa tribals


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Two jawans injured in Naxal attack in Gadchiroli*



> Two jawans were injured when a group of Naxals opened fire on a police party today in Gadchiroli, police said today.
> 
> The police were accompanying members of the Child and Women Rights Commission, who were returning to the district headquarters after a function, they said.
> 
> "Two policemen were injured in the Naxal firing. Both of them received splinter injuries and were rushed to district headquarters," Additional SP (Operations), Rahul Seth told PTI.
> 
> After the Naxal firing, an encounter with the Naxals ensued for about 15 minutes, in which, heavy exchange of fire between Sawanga and Kamangarh in Dhanora taluka of Gadchiroli district on the Maharashtra-Chattisgarh border, was witnessed.
> 
> Seth said the team had gone into the interior areas to attend a programme and had left the venue when the firing started.




Two jawans injured in Naxal attack in Gadchiroli, IBN Live News


----------



## imranfrq

Instead of addressing the root causes of the Maoist insurgency like redressing their genuine grievances, the militancy will continue, while India already facing movement of separatism in more than six states. In order to divert the attention from its injustices, New Delhi also blame Pakistan and China for supporting the insurgency.


----------



## Subramanian

imranfrq said:


> Instead of addressing the root causes of the Maoist insurgency like redressing their genuine grievances, the militancy will continue, while India already facing movement of separatism in more than six states. In order to divert the attention from its injustices, New Delhi also blame Pakistan and China for supporting the insurgency.



which are those six states?


----------



## Ben

In fact injustice, poverty and the caste system put together are responsible for Indias national security problems. This insurgency is Indias hidden war and is sparked by multiple factors. The insurgents have their objectives clearly drawn; they want to get hold of Indians wealth. It is not that they want to push their ideology or force their brand of faith, they want Indias mineral deposits for which they have waged a bloody war which is not of a recent origin. The Bailadila mine raid in 2006 was one of India's most profound strategic losses in the country's protracted battle against its Maoist movement, a militant guerrilla force that has been fighting in one incarnation or another in India's rural backwaters for more than 40 years.


----------



## DarK-LorD

Terrorist Camps in Pakistan:
S E C R E T NEW DELHI 000352 

SIPDIS 

E.O. 12958: DECL: 01/12/2015 
TAGS: PTER PGOV PREL IN PK

SUBJECT: MEA NON-PAPER ON TERRORIST CAMPS IN PAKISTAN AND PAKISTANI KASHMIR 
Classified By: DCM Robert O. Blake, Jr., Reason 1.5 (B,D) 

¶1. (C) MEA Joint Secretary (Pakistan, Afghanistan and Iran) 
Arun K Singh on January 12 showed PolCouns and Poloffs information on the locations and size of eight terrorist camps located in Pakistan and Pakistani Kashmir. The data are as follows: 

¶2. (S) Begin list: 

-- Lashkar-e-Tayyiba (LET) camp on a hilltop ""Religion Training Institute"" near Muzaffarabad, Zahur ur-Rehman commander. 

-- Jaish-e-Mohammed (JEM) camp ""Bukad Bud"" near Mansehra, 150 terrorists. 

-- Hizbul-Mujahidin (HM) camp on hill near Mangla run by Shamsul Haq. Pakistan Army cadres are kept separate from Kashmiri cadres. HM supremo Syed Salahuddin lives in G-10 sector in Islamabad. 

-- Hizbi-Islami (formerly Majid Dar group) operates 2 camps with 500 members, in Shinkari and Tarbela. 

-- 200 cadres from Hizbullah, Al-Jihad and Muslim Janbaz Force are in Khewadi on Mansehra Ridge. 

-- Al Barq and Tehreek-e-Jehad-e-Islami, are at Safaidi Mansehra with 100 members. 

-- 130 cadres Harakat-ul-Mujahidin (HUM) are at Mansehra. 
All are Pakistanis. 

-- Al-Badr camp at Chola Bandi, Muzaffarabad; 60 terrorists. 
End text. 
Comment 
------- 

¶3. (C) The MEA obviously hopes we will use this information to further pressure President Musharraf on cross-border infiltration. Mission would appreciate Washington's perspective on the veracity of this data. 
MULFORD

Cable Viewer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mech

SR-71 BlackBird said:


> Terrorist Camps in Pakistan:
> S E C R E T NEW DELHI 000352
> 
> SIPDIS
> 
> E.O. 12958: DECL: 01/12/2015
> TAGS: PTER PGOV PREL IN PK
> 
> SUBJECT: MEA NON-PAPER ON TERRORIST CAMPS IN PAKISTAN AND PAKISTANI KASHMIR
> Classified By: DCM Robert O. Blake, Jr., Reason 1.5 (B,D)
> 
> ¶1. (C) MEA Joint Secretary (Pakistan, Afghanistan and Iran)
> Arun K Singh on January 12 showed PolCouns and Poloffs information on the locations and size of eight terrorist camps located in Pakistan and Pakistani Kashmir. The data are as follows:
> 
> ¶2. (S) Begin list:
> 
> -- Lashkar-e-Tayyiba (LET) camp on a hilltop ""Religion Training Institute"" near Muzaffarabad, Zahur ur-Rehman commander.
> 
> -- Jaish-e-Mohammed (JEM) camp ""Bukad Bud"" near Mansehra, 150 terrorists.
> 
> -- Hizbul-Mujahidin (HM) camp on hill near Mangla run by Shamsul Haq. Pakistan Army cadres are kept separate from Kashmiri cadres. HM supremo Syed Salahuddin lives in G-10 sector in Islamabad.
> 
> -- Hizbi-Islami (formerly Majid Dar group) operates 2 camps with 500 members, in Shinkari and Tarbela.
> 
> -- 200 cadres from Hizbullah, Al-Jihad and Muslim Janbaz Force are in Khewadi on Mansehra Ridge.
> 
> -- Al Barq and Tehreek-e-Jehad-e-Islami, are at Safaidi Mansehra with 100 members.
> 
> -- 130 cadres Harakat-ul-Mujahidin (HUM) are at Mansehra.
> All are Pakistanis.
> 
> -- Al-Badr camp at Chola Bandi, Muzaffarabad; 60 terrorists.
> End text.
> Comment
> -------
> 
> ¶3. (C) The MEA obviously hopes we will use this information to further pressure President Musharraf on cross-border infiltration. Mission would appreciate Washington's perspective on the veracity of this data.
> MULFORD
> 
> Cable Viewer


 
Does this mean RAW now posses significant HUMINT assets in Pakistan?


----------



## Areesh

SR-71 BlackBird said:


> Terrorist Camps in Pakistan:
> S E C R E T NEW DELHI 000352
> 
> SIPDIS
> 
> E.O. 12958: DECL: 01/12/2015
> TAGS: PTER PGOV PREL IN PK
> 
> SUBJECT: MEA NON-PAPER ON TERRORIST CAMPS IN PAKISTAN AND PAKISTANI KASHMIR
> Classified By: DCM Robert O. Blake, Jr., Reason 1.5 (B,D)
> 
> ¶1. (C) MEA Joint Secretary (Pakistan, Afghanistan and Iran)
> Arun K Singh on January 12 showed PolCouns and Poloffs information on the locations and size of eight terrorist camps located in Pakistan and Pakistani Kashmir. The data are as follows:
> 
> ¶2. (S) Begin list:
> 
> -- Lashkar-e-Tayyiba (LET) camp on a hilltop ""Religion Training Institute"" near Muzaffarabad, Zahur ur-Rehman commander.
> 
> -- Jaish-e-Mohammed (JEM) camp ""Bukad Bud"" near Mansehra, 150 terrorists.
> 
> -- Hizbul-Mujahidin (HM) camp on hill near Mangla run by Shamsul Haq. Pakistan Army cadres are kept separate from Kashmiri cadres. HM supremo Syed Salahuddin lives in G-10 sector in Islamabad.
> 
> -- Hizbi-Islami (formerly Majid Dar group) operates 2 camps with 500 members, in Shinkari and Tarbela.
> 
> -- 200 cadres from Hizbullah, Al-Jihad and Muslim Janbaz Force are in Khewadi on Mansehra Ridge.
> 
> -- Al Barq and Tehreek-e-Jehad-e-Islami, are at Safaidi Mansehra with 100 members.
> 
> -- 130 cadres Harakat-ul-Mujahidin (HUM) are at Mansehra.
> All are Pakistanis.
> 
> -- Al-Badr camp at Chola Bandi, Muzaffarabad; 60 terrorists.
> End text.
> Comment
> -------
> 
> ¶3. (C) The MEA obviously hopes we will use this information to further pressure President Musharraf on cross-border infiltration. Mission would appreciate Washington's perspective on the veracity of this data.
> MULFORD
> 
> Cable Viewer



One word. Bull sh!t.


----------



## Windjammer

Mech said:


> Does this mean RAW now posses significant HUMINT assets in Pakistan?



No, it means, it's still taking you for a ride....... keep looking the other way. !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mech

Windjammer said:


> No, it means, it's still taking you for a ride....... keep looking the other way. !!



Nah, i think...they probably have superior HUMINT assets these days....


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Gunfight as Garo rebels ambush police team*



> A fierce gun-battle ensued in Meghalaya's restive South Garo Hills district Tuesday after Garo National Liberation Army (GNLA) rebels ambushed a police team. No casualty was reported, police said.
> 
> The gun-battle, which lasted for nearly an hour, began when armed GNLA rebels fired several shots at the police team travelling near Rajaronggat village.
> 
> "There was heavy firing from both sides after the GNLA rebels ambushed at our police team on returning from a village after making case inquiry. There is no casualty on our side," Mukesh Kumar Singh, the district police chief, told IANS.
> 
> Police, however, recovered an unexploded improvised explosive device (IED) from near the site of the gun-battle.
> 
> Singh said the rebels fled from the scene after police returned the fire.
> 
> The GNLA, one of the five Garo rebel groups, is fighting for a sovereign Garoland. It is headed by police officer-turned-outlaw Champion R. Sangma.




http://news.webindia123.com/news/Articles/India/20110927/1841671.html


----------



## lem34

imranfrq said:


> Instead of addressing the root causes of the Maoist insurgency like redressing their genuine grievances, the militancy will continue, while India already facing movement of separatism in more than six states. In order to divert the attention from its injustices, New Delhi also blame Pakistan and China for supporting the insurgency.




Thats incredible but true and then they say we are largest democracy in the world


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Orissa legislator shot dead in Maoist-hit district*



> BHUBANESWAR: A legislator of the ruling BJD in Orissa, Jagabandhu Majhi, and his personal security officer were shot dead by suspected Maoists at a public meeting in Nawarangpur district on Saturday.
> 
> 39-year-old Majhi, a prominent tribal leader, who represented Umerkote assembly constituency, had gone to Gona village to distribute land pattas when the incident took place, Director General of Police Manmohan Praharaj said.
> 
> Patta distribution was under way at a public meeting in the Naxal-hit area when about four unidentified armed persons stormed the venue and fired killing Majhi and his PSO, he said.
> 
> Involvement of Maoists in the killing was suspected and different aspects were being examined to ascertain the fact, police said, adding the site was close to Maoist-hit areas of Chhattisgarh.
> 
> The bodies of Majhi and his PSO, P K Patro have been taken to the Raighar Police Station and investigation was on, Nawarangpur Superintendent of police Niti Shekhar said.



Orissa legislator shot dead in Maoist-hit district - Times Of India


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Five bombs found in Chhattisgarh*



> Raipur, (IANS) A search team of para-military forces and the Chhattisgarh police Monday found five bombs on a jungle road in Maoist insurgency-hit Bastar region's Kanker district, police said.
> 
> 'Tiffin bombs were kept on a jungle road in Koilibera area. The bombs were recovered by a search contingent of the Border Security Force (BSF) and the district force,' an official at the police headquarters here told IANS.
> 
> 'Three bombs of about four kg and two of about two kg weight were defused immediately,' the official said, adding, 'these bombs would have made devastating impact if exploded.'
> 
> He said Maoists had kept the bombs to target the police team that routinely searches the forested areas of Sulangi, about 280 km from here.
> 
> Kanker district, along with Bastar, Narayanpur, Bijapur and Dantewada make the sprawling 40,000 sq km Bastar region whose interiors have a strong Maoist presence since the late 1980s.



Five bombs found in Chhattisgarh - Yahoo!


*Suspected Maoists kill Jharkhand leader in Binpur*



> Binpur (W.Bengal), (ANI): Suspected Maoists gunned down a local leader, Babu Bose, who was a native of Jharkhand, in West Midnapore's Binpur on Sunday.
> 
> The incident occurred, when Bose, founder secretary of Jharkhand Janamukti Morcha, was speaking to some people in a market area of the district.
> 
> The assailants came on a motorcycle, shot at him and fled the spot.
> 
> Bose was immediately rushed to a hospital in Jhargram, where he succumbed to his injuries.
> 
> Meanwhile, Bose's party has called for a 24 hour shutdown in Jhargram on Monday. (ANI)



Suspected Maoists kill Jharkhand leader in Binpur - Yahoo!


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

CRPF jawan injured in Naxal encounter in Gadchiroli



> Nagpur, (PTI) A CRPF jawan was injured during an exchange of fire with Naxalites in Maharashtra's Gadhchiroli district today, police said. A group of Naxalites opened fire on a patrol party in Gyarahbatti Doewara in Kurkheda taluka in which CRPF jawan Ashok Kumar Pande (41) sustained bullet injuries, they said, adding he was rushed to the Civil Hospital in the district headquarters. Pande was hit by a bullet on his left leg. The bullet was removed during a surgery at the hospital, Additional SP (Operations), Gadchiroli, Rahul Seth told PTI. Two to three spots with pool of blood were seen at the encounter site which indicate that Naxals too might have been during the exchange of fire, police said.



CRPF jawan injured in Naxal encounter in Gadchiroli, IBN Live News

---------- Post added at 12:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 AM ----------

Father shot by Naxals, daughter on police radar for Maoist links



> JAGDALPUR: In an early morning swoop in Jaipur, Rajasthan, on Monday, a team of Dantewada police from Chhattisgarh raided the residence of Kavita Srivastava, general secretary of PUC, the civil liberties group. "They said a khatarnak naxalite was being shielded in my house," said Srivastava.
> 
> The police said it was looking for Soni Sori, an adivasi school teacher accused of acting as a conduit for money being paid by Essar group to Maoists.
> 
> "Our team had information that naxalite accomplice Soni Sori was hiding at Srivastava's house. We sought the help of Rajasthan police and obtained legal search warrants but we could not find her there," said Ankit Garg, SP of Dantewada.
> 
> Who exactly is Soni Sori, what is her crime, and why would Dantewada police travel all the way to Jaipur to trace her?
> 
> On Sunday, a day before the Jaipur raid, this correspondent visited a government hospital in Jagdalpur, where on bed number 23 of the cramped surgical ward III, an old man lies awake, contemplating death, not his alone but that of his entire family. "I say just kill us, end our agony," he says, his voice soft and unwavering.
> 
> This 70 year old man, Madru Ram Sori, is Soni Sori's father. He holds himself up with dignity, despite gnawing pain from a swollen leg cast in metal fixtures. The three times village sarpanch and the brother of a former MLA, Madru Ram is recovering from a near fatal bullet injury, after he was shot by Maoists who attacked his house in June. "The Naxals are hitting us from the front and the police from the back. I ask the government to have mercy and end out misery, kripa kar ke hum sab ko maar do".
> 
> The Sori family's troubles offer a glimpse into the hellish world of Chhattisgarh's conflict zone, where a family has landed on the wrong side of both the Maoists and the police.
> 
> On the night of June 14, armed and uniformed Maoists stormed Madru Ram's house in Dantewada's Bade Bedma village and shot him. The bullet ripped the bone of his right leg. Then, aided by a large crowd of unarmed supporters, the Maoists proceeded to ransack the place, stripping it of everything - gold and valuables, sacks of grain and thirty cows. They tied up the entire family, took them away to the jungle and left the old man to die.
> 
> But Madru Ram survived and his family returned. "When we came back next morning, he lay there, saying 'paani paani'. There was no utensil, everything was gone. I grabbed the mitti ka bartan (earthernware) we use for pigs and quenched his thirst," says his 17 year old daughter Dhaneshwari.
> 
> For a family brutalised by the Maoists, it came as a shock when just two months later, on September 9, Dantewada police charged Madru's older daughter, Soni Sori, of being a 'naxalite accomplice' who was collecting 15 lakh rupees from a contractor of the Essar group.
> 
> "If my daughter was on the Maoist's side, do you think they would have shot me, and looted every single of my belonging?" Madru Ram asks.
> 
> The oldest among three brothers, Madru Ram was born in a family of village leaders. He could not study, but one of his younger brothers, Sonuram Sori, became the first postgraduate of the regionand a sales tax inspector. The other, Nandaram Sori, got elected as an MLA.
> 
> Madru, himself, continued to represent Bade Bedma as the sarpanch. For an illiterate man, who taught himself to sign, Madru strongly supported education. His daughter Soni made it to medical college but dropped out to take up a government teaching job. She was posted in sameli village as the adhiksheka or warden of a residential school for girls.
> 
> The Maoists were first seen near Bade Bedma in 1991, says Mahesh Kumar, a government teacher who served in the village from 1982 to 2006. But it was only after 2004, that their presence increased. "Three of the five para or hamlets part of the larger village started going for their meetings, but people from patelpara did not go," Mahesh adds.
> 
> Patelpara is the neighbourhood of the patel or village leader, in this case, Madru Ram. "They held it against me that my people did not join them," he says.
> 
> In 2008, the Maoists stabbed an old man, the father of the village kotwar or guard, and slit his throat. "No one even kills a chicken like that," recalls Madru. He called a village meeting. It was decided the son should file a police complaint. The police arrested one person in that case".
> 
> Perhaps, it was this arrest that the Maoists alluded to the night they took the family away to the jungle. "They said within the next year you must get our people released from jail, or else we will kill you," says Dhaneshwari. For the class 11 science student who lives in Jagdalpur town and had gone to the village for summer holidays, the sight of a Maoist meeting, with a row of victims being beaten by sticks, was chilling. But she still gathered courage to asked a Maoist woman why were they being pilloried. "She said 'tum log mil ke nahi rehte' (you do not display solidarity)".
> 
> "People of this area have been terrorised by the Naxals into doing their bidding," says Madru Ram. By the same logic, could it be that his daughter Soni had been coerced into aiding their agenda?
> 
> "Last year, the police implicated her in the attack on congress leader Avdesh Gautam's house. When the attack was taking place, my daughter was in this hospital, tending to her ailing mother," says the father.
> 
> But why would the police needlessly harrass her? Madru Ram says he tried to find out. He went to meet SRP Kalluri, then Dantewada's senior superintendent of police. "He asked me 'why does your daughter live and work in an interior area?' I replied, 'Sir, she needs the job to feed her three children'. He asked, she must be going for Maoist meetings and giving them supplies. I replied, 'Sir, doesn't everybody?'. He asked, do you? I said, no, but then I am an old man, I can afford to die. At that point, he laughed," recalls Madru.
> 
> Although her husband, a driver, was arrested, the warrant against Soni was never executed. As a government teacher who served as a hostel warden in Sameli village, it could not have been hard for the police to trace her, if it wanted.
> 
> Ramdev, Madru's son, claims it was no different this time. The day she was supposed to be picking up 15 lakh rupees for the Maoists, Soni was at Kuakonda police station to submit a letter asking for compensation for the family losses. "It was after didi returned from the police station and was resting at my house in Palnar village, that men in plainclothes arrived and asked for her and Lingaram, our nephew. They took away Lingaram but not her. The next day, she went to Kuakonda police station to trace Lingaram. Imagine our shock when a day later, the newspapers quoted the police as saying that Soni Sori was absconding".
> 
> That day Soni went into hiding. For the first few days, she called her brother and father. "But for four days, there hasn't been a single call," says Ramdev.
> 
> "We have appointed a dedicated team to trace her. From the evidences so far, we are certain of her involvement in the Essar case," says Ankit Garg, the superintendent of police.
> 
> "I cannot sleep. I constantly worry. Is my daughter dead or alive?," says Madru Ram, for the first time his cataract ridden translucent eyes brimming with tears. "But then, as I say, we should all die'.



Father shot by Naxals, daughter on police radar for Maoist links - The Times of India


----------



## Interpreter

mark only!


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*India: Maoist Attack Kills Four Troops in Chhattisgarh *​


> A landmine blast by suspected Maoist rebels in India's Chhattisgarh state has killed four paramilitary troops and injured several others, police said.
> 
> Forces from Sashastra Seema Bal (SSB), one of India's armed police units, were travelling through conflict-torn Bastar region when their vehicle hit a mine.
> 
> The mine had been planted in the middle of a road on the national highway.
> 
> Maoist rebels say they are fighting for the rights of indigenous tribal people and the rural poor.
> 
> Police told the BBC's Salman Ravi in Raipur that the troops were on their way from the volatile district of Dantewada to Jagdalpur town when their vehicle hit the mine.
> 
> "This unit was deployed for anti-Maoist operations in Dantewada," police officer Surjit Singh said.
> 
> "The blast was powerful and the vehicle has been badly damaged."
> 
> Mr Singh said five of the injured were taken to the local government hospital and the seriously injured would be flown to Raipur, the state capital.
> 
> The Maoists are active in several eastern and central states. In one of the most deadly attacks in Chhattisgarh last year, they killed 74 policemen in Dantewada district.
> 
> A government offensive against the rebels - widely referred to as Operation Green Hunt - began in late 2009.
> 
> It involves 50,000 troops and is taking place across five states - West Bengal, Jharkhand, Bihar, Orissa and Chhattisgarh.



BBC News - India: Maoist attack kills four troops in Chhattisgarh


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Militants attack goods train in Assam *



> Haflong (Assam), (PTI) Unidentified militants today attacked a goods train and injured its driver near Haflong in N C Hills district, official sources said.
> The Ultras fired from nearby hills on the goods train coming from Lumding towards Silchar at around 1.30 pm at a remote place between Lower Haflong and Maigrendisa railway stations, the sources said.
> 
> The driver of the train of the Northeast Frontier Railway suffered a bullet injury to his leg and was admitted to the Haflong civil hospital.
> 
> Railway and police officials rushed to the area, they said adding that the identity of the insurgents was yet to be ascertained.



Militants attack goods train in Assam - indiareport.com


*NLFT abducts man for not paying 'taxes'*



> Agartala, (PTI) One person was abducted by the gunmen of banned National Liberation Front of Tripura (NLFT) for not paying'taxes'to the outfit in Dhalai district, police said today.
> Chiranjoy Tripura (50), who refused to pay Rs 1,000 for each member of his family to the NLFT, was abducted by about 15 gunmen from his residence at Sarada Roaja Para yesterday, police said.
> 
> Police suspected that the ultras might have sneaked into the bordering Chittagong Hill Tract of Bangladesh.



NLFT abducts man for not paying 'taxes' - indiareport.com

*Suspected Maoists fire at, snatch carbines from policemen *



> Tinsukia/Sibsagar, (PTI) Suspected Maoists shot at four Assam Police personnel and snatched their guns at Sadiya in Tinsukia district here, police said.
> Last night when four policemen of the 19 battalion, deployed at Ambikagiri border outpost (BOP), were returning on two motorcycles after their security duty at nearby Durga Puja pandals, two men fired at them, police said.
> 
> Two of the policemen sustained bullet injuries on their legs. When the security men fell down, the assailants snatched their carbines and fled, they said.
> 
> The injured policemen, identified as Nitul Gogoi and Ajit Buragohain, were admitted to Assam Medical College Hospital in neighbouring Dibrugarh district.
> 
> Combing operations were launched to nab the culprits, the police said.



Suspected Maoists fire at, snatch carbines from policemen - indiareport.com

*Militant leader escapes from police station *



> Imphal, (PTI) A top militant leader has escaped from a police station in Imphal East district of Manipur after allegedly digging a tunnel by breaking the floor which was in a dilapidated condition, official sources said today.
> The leader who escaped from Porompat police station yesterday was identified as Sunil Meitei, the self-styled commander-in-chief of the banned Kangleipak Communist Party-Mobile Task Force (KCP-MTF), the sources said.
> 
> Seven police personnel, including officer in charge of the police station Gitchandra Singh, have been suspended for negligence of duty, the sources said.
> 
> Director General of Police (DGP) Manipur Y Joykumar announced a cash reward of Rs one lakh for anyone who could give information that would lead to the rearrest of the militant leader.
> 
> Meitei who was involved in several cases of extortion, killings and attacks on security personnel was arrested from Bangalore by Delhi Police personnel on June 29 last year and brought to Imphal with a security escort.



Militant leader escapes from police station - indiareport.com


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Armed Maoists Raid Home of Chhattisgarh Legislator​*


> *Armed Maoists raid home of Chhattisgarh legislator Raipur: About 40 armed Maoists raided the home of a ruling Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) legislator in a village in a forested area of Chhattisgarh's Raipur district, police said Wednesday. Damrudhar Pujari said he was safe but in a state of shock.*
> 
> *The guerrillas, including several teenaged women cadres of the banned Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist), raided Pujari's house between 10 pm and 11 pm Tuesday at village Mungapadar, about 160 km from here. They took away the service revolver and a few cartridges of his security guard.*
> 
> "The attacked site is in the interior area in Raipur district close to the Orissa state border. The MLA was present when armed Maoists raided his house. He is safe," officials at the police headquarters here said.
> 
> "I am untouched and now safe but the incident has shocked me. They (the Maoists) have taken away the arms of my security guard. They argued with me for a while and raised slogans like 'Lal Salam' and 'Maoists zindabad'," Pujari said over the phone from his ancestral village in an interior area of Raipur and close to the Orissa border.
> 
> He said he was too stunned to give any details.
> 
> *"I am the legislator of the state's ruling party and my house was attacked by armed Maoists. Though they spared me, police and authorities of Chhattisgarh are yet to take trouble to contact me whether I am safe or not," Pujari said.*
> 
> The home department, it is learnt, has directed that police forces be rushed to Pujari's house. Efforts have also begun to strengthen the security cover provided to politicians who will be heading to their ancestral homes or constituencies in Maoist stronghold areas to celebrate Diwali.



http://zeenews.**********/news/chha...d-home-of-chhattisgarh-legislator_736152.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

It's a wonder why these reports never make it to the mainstream media outlets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lem34

Thats such sad news that our neighbours are having these problems. i wander what the western propaganda would make of this if it happend in pakistan

---------- Post added at 09:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 PM ----------




bilalhaider said:


> It's a wonder why these reports never make it to the mainstream media outlets.



bilalbhai great minds think alike lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

well the media is so concerned about a NATO lorry driver losing his head but pays no heed to 76 CPRF guys getting shot by their own guns, or naxals (who we are supposed to believe, are being funded and supported by Christian missionaries as per indian logic) who who kill off political figures and civvies in the red corridor

perhaps media also doesnt place enough value on indian lives

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Six Indian Policemen 'Killed in Maoist Ambush'*



> At least six policemen are feared dead after Maoist insurgents launched an attack in the eastern Indian state of Chhattisgarh, reports say.
> 
> Another four were injured when rebels ambushed the police team near Netanar forest in the restive Bastar district.
> 
> One journalist who was at the scene told the BBC he saw several bodies. The police are yet to release an official statement.
> 
> Rebels say they fight for the rights of tribal people and the rural poor.
> 
> The Maoists are active in several eastern and central states. In one of the most deadly attacks in Chhattisgarh last year, they killed 74 policemen in Dantewada district.
> 
> "It could have been a trap. The Maoists demolished a forest rest house knowing that the police will come to the spot after the incident," one counter-insurgency officer told the BBC's Salman Ravi.
> 
> A government offensive against the rebels - widely referred to as Operation Green Hunt - began in late 2009.
> 
> It involves 50,000 troops and is taking place across five states - West Bengal, Jharkhand, Bihar, Orissa and Chhattisgarh.




BBC News - Six Indian policemen 'killed in Maoist ambush'


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Maoist arrested in Bokaro*



> Bokaro (Jharkhand) (PTI) The police arrested a Maoist ultra and seized explosives from the naxal-infested Jhumra hills of Bokaro district today.
> Superintendent of Police Kuldip Diwedi said Dilip Manjhi, allegedly a member of the Maoist firing squad led by Santosh, was arrested during raids at Chulbul village near the Jhumra hills.
> 
> Manjhi guided the police to a place in the dense forest in Jhumra hills from where the police recovered five kg ammonium nitrate, ten detonators and wire, he said.
> 
> Dwibedi said Manjhi was facing about a dozen cases including blowing up a water tank earlier this year.




*Ward Member Killed by Maoists*



> Bhubaneswar, Oct 20 (PTI) Suspecting him to be a police informer, Maoist stabbed a man to death, while three CRPF jawans escaped unhurt when the rebels exploded a landmine in Orissa's Koraput and Keonjhar districts respectively, police said here today.
> Puala Sadaram, a ward member from Bandhugaon block in Naxal-hit Koraput district, was abducted from Sanakamara area yesterday by a group of armed Maoists, they said.
> 
> He was found with his throat slit in a forest near Kumaganda village today, police said, adding that the Maoists suspected him to be a police informer.
> 
> In another incident in mineral-rich Keonjhar district, three CRPF personnel escaped unhurt in a landmine explosion triggered by Maoists in Kiribur area. However, the vehicle carrying them suffered partial damage in the blast.
> 
> The blast took place in Orissa-Jharkhand border area when the vehicle with two jawans and a driver was proceeding from Kiribur to Megadpur mines to pick up other jawans, SP Asish Singh said.



Ward member killed by Maoists - indiareport.com


----------



## 53fd

*India: Maoists ignore ultimatum, issue demands*



> Ignoring the ultimatum set by West Bengal Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee, Maoists on Sunday (October 23) issued a new set of demands. Maoists posters were found in various parts of Goaltore in West Midnapore.
> 
> According to the posters, the Maoists highlighted that pre-poll promises were not kept by the state government. Setting two specific demands, the Maoists called for the removal of Joint Forces and also demanded the list of 52 political prisoners to be released, which Mamata Banerjee had announced a few months ago.
> 
> A bandh was called by Maoists in districts of West Midnapore, Purulia and Bankura on Saturday &#8212; the same day Chief Minister&#8217;s deadline ended where she asked Maoists to give up arms.
> 
> Meanwhile, with increasing threat perception from Maoists following West Bengal Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee&#8217;s tough stand against them, the administration has decided to step up security at the state secretariat, her residence and convoy.
> 
> Three metal detectors would be installed at the entrance to the Chief Minister&#8217;s Office to keep a tab on the high security zone, secretariat sources said today.
> 
> One metal detector would be installed between the CMO and Press Corner and the remaining two near the state Home Secretary&#8217;s office. The three metal detectors would be installed next week to keep a tab on those entering the high security zone. Frisking at the VVIP gate at the state secretariat have also been introduced, they said.
> 
> Security of the convoy of the chief minister, who does not use an official car and whose car stops at all traffic signals though she is &#8216;Z-Plus&#8217; category, would be strengthened, the sources said. Security at her residence at Kalighat in south Kolkata where a Maoist surrendered and was arrested yesterday would also be strengthened, the sources said.
> 
> The Ministry of Home Affairs has also reportedly stressed on the need for stepping up the security of the chief minister by assigning National Security Guard (NSG) commandos. Steps were also being considered to not allow people to come close to the chief minister at any place and at public rallies and meetings.



India: Maoists ignore ultimatum, issue demands « Revolution in South Asia


----------



## Urbanized Greyhound

Mamata Banerjee is naive and an idiot with no prior experience of dealing with Maoists .Our state has truly gone from the frying pan to fire .


----------



## 53fd

*Father, son found dead in red forests in Jharkhand:*



> An elderly tribal man and his son, who went missing from home last week and may have been abducted by rebels, were found dead in the Maoist-dominated jungles of Kuchai in Seraikela-Kharsawan district, 80km from Jamshedpur, on Sunday morning.
> 
> Sudarshan Samad (60) and 20-year-old Laxman were residents of Richadih village, which is located about 4km from where their bodies were recovered. Their throats were slit with some sharp weapon, police said, not ruling out rebel hand in the killings.
> 
> Seraikela-Kharsawan SP Abhishek said the father-son duo were last seen by family members on October 18.
> 
> The two were sleeping in the veranda of their house that night with Laxman&#8217;s three-year-old son. Family members inside the house woke up in the wee hours hearing the child cry. But they found the door bolted from outside. Later, with the help of neighbours, they managed to get out only to find Sudarshan and Laxman missing.
> 
> After making abortive attempts to search for the duo, the family lodged a missing diary with Kuchai police. &#8220;A missing report was lodged then. Now, a thorough probe into the deaths will reveal whether the father and son were kidnapped or had left the house on their own,&#8221; the SP said.
> 
> However, circumstantial evidence &#8212; the door locked from outside and a scared, crying child &#8212; do point to abduction and in all probability by Maoists though a motive behind the killing is yet to be ascertained.
> 
> According to police records, a similar killing had taken place in Kuchai in 2006. Later, it was established that the rebels had suspected their middle-aged victim to be a police informer. &#8220;We are not ruling out rebel role,&#8221; a senior police officer said, adding that the tribals of Richadih were angry and not willing to speak. &#8220;We have to speak to people from neighbouring villages.&#8221;
> 
> Kuchai is infamous as a preferred corridor of the CPI(Maoist). Rebels moving between Tamar and Saranda use Kuchai as a safe passage. So do guerrillas migrating to the West Singhbhum forest from the red belt of Purulia in neighbouring Bengal.



Father, son found dead in red forests


----------



## 53fd

*Naxals kill police patil in Maharashtra:
*


> NAGPUR: Naxalites killed a police patil from Yeragadda village in Aheri tahsil of Gadchirioli district on Saturday. After killing Ramdas Gawde, they threw his body on the Alapalli-Sironcha highway. With this, the number of civilians killed in Gadchiroli this year has gone up to 36. Gawde is the third victim of Naxal violence this month.
> 
> Ex-Union minister&#8217;s statue recovered
> 
> JAMUI: A bronze statue of former Union minister, late Digvijay Singh which went missing, was recovered on Sunday by police from a pond in Nayagaon in Bihar&#8217;s Jamui district. Police said the miscreants had taken the bronze statue valued at Rs 6 lakh on Saturday. A search was launched soon after, and acting on a tip off, the bust was pulled out by divers, police said. The statue will be put back at its original place soon, they said. A search is on to identify and apprehend those behind the incident, police added.



Briefly Nation: Naxals kill police patil in Gadchiroli - Indian Express


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

what's going on over there?


----------



## 53fd

*Maoist blast kills eight cows:*



> An accidental blast by Maoists has killed eight cows in the Sorada police station area in Ganjam district of Orissa.
> 
> Maoists had tried hard to suppress the incident that occurred inside the remote jungle between Ramnabadi and Jirakua villages on Friday. &#8220;Maoists, fearing public dissent, did not the want the news to spread,&#8221; said Deputy Inspector-General of police, R.K. Sharma.
> 
> As rumours started spreading, security forces visited the area on Sunday. Sub-Divisional Police Officer of Aska also rushed to the spot.



The Hindu : States / Other States : Maoist blast kills eight cows


----------



## 53fd

*Suspected Maoists kill ward member & his wife in Jharkhand:*



> Suspected Maoists slit the throats of a ward member and his wife in Jharkhand&#8217;s Latehar district, police said Saturday.
> 
> Naresh Musi, a ward member of Balumath block, was abducted along with his wife Sarita Devi Friday night. Their bodies were found the next day near Korma village in Latehar, some 140 km from here.



Suspected Maoists kill ward member

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill former homeguard in Andhra Pradesh:*



> A three-member action team of CPI (Maoist) allegedly shot dead a former homeguard Korra Balaraju in front of his house at Antharla, just 2 km from the mandal headquarters Chintapalli around 8 p.m. on Monday. The victim was a Maoist earlier and was reportedly on the hit list of Maoists since he became a homeguard. &#8212; Special Correspondent



The Hindu : NATIONAL / ANDHRA PRADESH : Maoists kill former homeguard


----------



## 53fd

*Armed men abduct two railway drivers in Assam:*



> GUWAHATI: Unidentified armed militants abducted two drivers of Indian Railways near Bairabi Railway station inside North Mizoram on Thursday evening triggering protests by colleagues who have paralysed functioning of the Railway in Badarpur section in South Assam.
> 
> Northeast Frontier Railway (NFR) spokesman S S Hajong on Friday informed two Railway drivers &#8212; P K Bhattacharrya and A K Sharma &#8211; were abducted by miscreants at around 7-30 on Thursday evening when their train was approaching Bairabi station inside Mizoram. They started the train left Lalabazar station in Hailakandi district of South Assam at 7.10 P.M along the Meter Gauge route to Bairabi.
> 
> The Railway is in touch with both the state governments of Assam and Mizoram after the abduction incident.
> 
> Protesting Railway staff paralysed the Railway control room at Badarpur rendering Railway service out of gear along Silchar-Badarpur section on Friday. The police of both the states have launched a joint operation to trace the abducted drivers.



Armed men abduct two railway drivers | The Shillong Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*634 policemen died on duty in one year, CRPF tops list:*



> Over 600 police and paramilitary personnel lost their lives in the past one year during operations or attacks on them with the Central Reserved Police Force, which is in the forefront of the fight against Maoists, topping the list of casualties.
> 
> A total of 634 personnel from State police and paramilitary forces like the Border Security Force, the CRPF and the National Security Guard were killed during a period from September 1, 2010 and August 31 this year, according to official figures.
> 
> The CRPF topped the list of causalities with 113 followed by Uttar Pradesh (112) and the BSF (72).
> 
> During September 1, 2009 and August 31 last year, 797 police and paramilitary personnel lost their lives during operations or attacks on them with the CRPF topping the list 191 such cases. Similarly, during 2008 September and August 2009, the police forces lost 841 lives with UP topping the list with 107 cases followed by the CRPF (81) and the BSF (72).
> 
> The West Bengal Police lost 24 policemen during the past one year while Maoist-affected States of Jharkhand and Chhattisgarh had 36 and 47 casualties respectively.
> 
> The figures for other States: Delhi (15), Manipur (14), Maharashtra, Jammu and Kashmir, Bihar and Tamil Nadu (13 each), Madhya Pradesh and Uttarakhand (12 each), Orissa (11), Assam and Karnataka (9 each), Andhra Pradesh (6), Gujarat, Kerala, Meghalaya and Rajasthan (5 each) and Arunachal (4).
> 
> Nagaland had three casualties, Tripura two while Sikkim had one. Among the other forces, the Railway Protection Force lost 27 personnel during the period followed by Indo-Tibetan Border Police (18), the Central Industrial Security Force (10), the NSG (3) and the Sashastra Seema Bal (2).



The Hindu : News : 634 policemen died on duty in one year, CRPF tops list

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*Bomb blast at minister&#8217;s residence in Manipur:*



> A low intensity bomb exploded inside the compound of state social welfare minister, N. Loken at Leimapokpam in Bishnupur district on Tuesday night.
> 
> According to police sources, the bomb, a local made, was hurled by unidentified militants Tuesday night around 11 pm. It exploded inside the fencing wall of the residence. The minister was not at his residence at the time of bomb attack. He is currently staying in a government allotted quarter.
> 
> No casualty was reported in the blast, police said, adding that some damages were caused to the RCC fencing of the minister&#8217;s residence.
> 
> The attack at the minister&#8217;s residence came up after a long gap of time. There had been attack at the residence by militants on several occasions in the last few years, allegedly in connection with monetary demand.
> 
> Various militant groups are demanding siphoning off funds released by the Centre for the scheme sponsored by it to the state social welfare department. However, which group had conducted the latest attack could not be immediately confirmed by the police.



Bomb blast at minister


----------



## 53fd

*Maoist fear grips Andhra residents:*



> The fear of Maoists has reportedly gripped residents and officials working in Agency areas of the Andhra Orissa border in the three north coastal districts of Srikakulam, Vizianagaram and Visakhapatnam of north Andha Pradesh.
> 
> While heads of law enforcement agencies, including police and intelligence bureau, deny that Maoist activities are increasing day by day, sources revealed that Maoists are chalking out new strategies to target police of both Andhra and Orissa states in AOB areas, particularly at Munchingputt, Madu-gula, Chintapalli of Visakhapatnam district, and Narayanapatna block of Orissa.
> 
> Sources added that the Maoists also planned to organise their ensuing formation day celebrations on a grand scale in tribal hamlets in the AOB to tell police that they have a stronghold in the AOB despite losing their key leaders.
> 
> Highly placed sources from the Visakha Agency revealed that all Maoist activities are currently being held under the leadership of Ganesh alias Birsu alias Prasad, secretary for the east division of the Maoists committee in the AOB.
> 
> Both the AP and the Orissa police have been targeting Ganesh for the last four years and have also reportedly anno-unced a cash award of Rs.12 lakh on him.
> 
> While participating in the Police Martyrs Day in Vizianagaram, the deputy inspector general, Visa-kha Range, Ms Soumya Mishra, announced on Friday that there were plans to induct pilotless aircraft in the Agency as part of the department&#8217;s steps to check Maoists in the AOB.



Maoist fear grips AOB residents | Deccan Chronicle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lem34

^^^^ this is incredibly fearful Bilalbhai


----------



## 53fd

*Train driver abducted, deputy released in Assam:*



> From our Staff Reporter
> 
> SILCHAR, Oct 21: After a night-long combing operation, police and CRPF had succeeded in rescuing SK Sarmah, the assistant driver of the ill-fated Bairabi-bound passenger train who, along with the driver of the train Tarun Kumar Bhattacharjee were abducted by the Shishuram faction of the Bru militant outfit United Democratic Liberation Army (UDLA) on Thursday night. Sources said, Sarmah was found in the dense forest at Baicherra area in South Hailakandi bordering Mizoram and he was in Bairabi in Mizoram. Bhattacharjee could not be traced till the evening though the search operation was going in full swing. At around 9.30 pm, the miscreants abducted Bhattacharjee and Sarmah from the running train which was moving slowly near Ramnathpur in Hailakandi side. Guard of the train Sibul Das, who was in another apartment could avoid the kidnappers. Das informed the members of the NF Railway Mazdoor Union and the news of the abduction spread like wildfire. Irate railway employees blocked the Lumding-bound Tripura passenger at Badarpur. Bhajan Dey, the organizing secretary of the Union, who was in Maligaon, told The Sentinel over telephone that they had taken up the matter with the Deputy Rail Manager Ajit Pandit at Lumding who had talked with the Hailakandi police and district administration. Led by Jamira outpost in charge P Chetia and Katlicherra OC Manoranjan Das, police and CRPF launched search operation in three directions.
> 
> Sarmah was found inside the dense forest as a police source hinted that the militants might have deserted him after being chased by the security personnel. Meanwhile, Dey expressed grave concern and said, the railway employees had no security. During the puja days, militants shot at P Hazarika, the driver of a goods train at Migrendisa in Dima Hasao. The miscreants set ablaze the engine of the train. Authorities should ensure security to the railway employees, he demanded.



The Sentinel


----------



## 53fd

*Linkages between Northeast terrorists continue:*



> AGARTALA, Oct 20 : Terrorist outfits in the Northeast continue to have close linkages between themselves to carry out subversive activities, the Union Home Ministry said on Thursday.
> 
> In a notification here, it said the National Liberation Front of Tripura (NLFT), All Tripura Tiger Force (ATTF), United Liberation Front of Asom (ULFA), National Democratic Front of Bodoland (NDFB) and Meitei extremist outfits of Manipur have been maintaining a close association to undertake subversive and violent activities in Northeast India.
> 
> The notification comes after recent sporadic abductions by separatist outfits in Tripura.
> 
> A police report said 74 people, mostly tribals, were kidnapped by NLFT and ATTF militants this year in Tripura, as against 114 and 121 people in 2010 and 2009 respectively.
> 
> &#8220;Though the four-decade-old insurgency in Tripura has been largely tamed, the Tripura government remains cautious and continues the ban on NLFT and ATTF,&#8221; a Tripura home department official told IANS.
> 
> He said the State Government has been apprehending that both NLFT and ATTF might increase their violent activities in the state ahead of the 2013 assembly elections.
> 
> The Tripura government last month extended for another six months the Armed Forces (Special Powers) Act (AFSPA), a stringent law that gives sweeping powers to Security Forces deployed in disturbed areas to curb terrorism.
> 
> AFSPA has been enforced in Tripura in 1997 in 34 police station areas fully and in six police station areas partially.
> 
> According to official records, over 8,075 tribal guerrillas of the ATTF, NLFT and other separatist outfits, including many carrying rewards of Rs.250,000 and with Interpol warrants against them, have fled from Bangladeshi camps and surrendered before the Tripura government since 1993. (IANS)



The Sentinel


----------



## 53fd

*Eight members from NSCN (K) group join GPRN/NSCN in Nagaland:*



> Eight members from NSCN (K) group of Chakhesang region commander, Lt. Col. Veswusayi Lohe and region secretary, Kuosato Dozo along with six others have joined GPRN/NSCN. According to a release issued by MIP, GPRN/NSCN the other six members include Cunezo Demo(Razou Peyu), Sgt. Major Khrunetso, Sgt. Maj. Chivosa, Corporal Kuzota, Corporal Thupusa and L/Corporal Vesakhoto.
> 
> The release stated that for months &#8220;they were misinformed and misled by confused&#8221; Khaplang members who have &#8220;lost track of reality&#8221; with regard to Naga reconciliation process. Self realization and desirous of achieving the cherished dream of the Naga people, they have decided to sever all ties with S.S Khaplang followers and serve the Naga Nation under the leadership of president Gen. (Retd) Khole Konyak and Gen. Secretary N Kitovi Zhimomi, added the release.



Eight members from NSCN (K) group join GPRN/NSCN : Nagaland Post : State News


----------



## 53fd

*Congress leader killed by ultras in Assam:*



> Suspected Karbi Peoples Liberation Army (KPLT) radicals Saturday gunned down senior Congress leader Langtuk Killing at village Ciplek, under Samalangso police station at around 2.30 p.m. at the residence of Rajen Teron another local Congress head. Langtuk Killing was Korkanthi Mondol congress president.
> 
> According to police, three unidentified gunmen with AK-47 rifles entered residence of Teron and fired in random from close range killing him on the spot.
> 
> The ultras at the first instance asked him to come out of the house but when he refused to get out of the residence, the ultras started shooting at him, they said.
> 
> No organization has claimed responsibility of todays incident till the time of filing this report.
> According to police, Killing had gone to his native village to organize a party rally.
> 
> The incident has created panic in the whole area, senior police and army officers have rushed to the spot with additional force, massive manhunt have already started in the possible hideouts to nab the killers.
> 
> Meanwhile, killing of Congress leader has been condemned by CPI (ML) Hill Party committee secretary Salewar Bey, Kisan Sabha president Ravi Kumar Phangcho, Karbi Students Association (KSA) president Lichan Engleng and AICCTU R.K. working president Guha.
> 
> Meanwhile, according to PTI reports three linkmen of KPLT were apprehended in a joint operation of police and army at Birlagaon and Lahorigaon areas. The linkmen were identified and security forces recovered `2.23 lakh from them.



Cong leader killed by ultras in KA : Nagaland Post: Regional News


----------



## 53fd

*Three Assam Rifles jawans hurt in bomb blast:*



> Three Assam Rifles personnel sustained serious injury in a blast at Namthilok, near Shangkai village under Litan police station, Ukhrul district on Monday morning.
> 
> The bomb blast took place at around 5.45am at Namthilok, about 2 kms from Shangkai under Litan Police station, when the 23 Assam Rifles troops were patrolling through the Imphal-Ukhrul road.
> 
> According to the Police, three Assam Rifles personnel sustained serious injury in the remote-control explosion suspected to be the handiwork of a militant outfit.
> 
> A reliable source said the Kuki Revolutionary Army (KRA), currently under the Suspension of Operation (SoO) with the government of Manipur, could be behind the blast at Namthilok.
> 
> The incident site is about 1km from Zalenbung village, which has a designated camp for KRA under SoO. Zalenbung-Shangkai areas under Litan PS are reportedly the stronghold of KRA. Kuki National Army (KNA), also under SoO with GoM, is in control of Molnom-Yaingangpokpi/Gwaltabi range, which has a considerable Kuki population.
> 
> This morning, a team of Police and Assam Rifles rushed to the incident site to gather evidences for further investigation. Monday blast happened minutes before Imphal-Ukhrul passenger vehicles were to cross the stretch of road.



Three AR jawans hurt in bomb blast : Nagaland Post: Regional News


----------



## 53fd

*China supporting northeast rebels: former army officer*



> Chinese intelligence agencies are supporting insurgents in India&#8217;s northeast, former Eastern Command chief Lt. Gen. J.R. Mukherjee said Tuesday.
> 
> He made the remark while advocating better relations between India, China, Myanmar and Bangladesh, saying this would help bring down militancy in the northeastern states.
> 
> &#8220;We need to have friendly relations with China, Myanmar and Bangladesh. Unless India&#8217;s relationship improve with these countries, northeast militants will continue to find safe havens,&#8221; Mukherjee said at a two-day workshop here in Meghalaya.
> 
> Citing the example of United Liberation Front of Asom&#8217;s Paresh Baruah, Mukherjee said the fugitive was getting shelter in Myanmar and in China&#8217;s Yunnan province.
> 
> Mukherjee said Mynmarese military junta earlier supported Indian militant outfits because India was supporting the pro-democracy movement.
> 
> The former army official said that China had built infrastructure throughout the border areas whereas Indian security forces and government agencies had failed to do so.



China supporting northeast rebels: former army officer : Nagaland Post: Regional News


----------



## 53fd

*3 Hand grenades found at three different places in Manipur:*



> IMPHAL, October 24: Three hand grenades were found at the residence of three individuals at Naoremthong, Wangjing Tentha and Yairipok Bamon Leikai.
> 
> The first grenade was found at the residence of Senjam Mani, 55, s/o Paka of Naoremthong Khumanthem Leikai at around 6:15 am today. Mani is the principal of Cosmopolitan High School, Chingkhu.
> 
> The second grenade was found near the residence of Elangbam Amumacha of Wangjing Tentha at around 8 am today. The grenade was found wrapped in a carbon paper. A threat note which read as Amumacha, Joy and Beikul, stop supporting Hemanta. It is your first warning was also found written on a white plain paper.
> 
> The third incident occurred at Yairipok Bamon Leikai when one unidentified person came to threaten one grocer Takhellambam Pishak with a hand grenade. The locals apprehended the youth along with the grenade. He was later handed over to the police.



Hand grenades found at three different places | Kanglaonline


----------



## Vimana

I just watched this documentary on al jazeera:


http://www.aljazeera.com/programmes/aljazeeracorrespondent/2011/10/20111019124251679523.html



It was very heart moving the way the tribal's are killing themselves with moonshine


----------



## 53fd

* 3 CRPF personnel injured in Srinagar blasts:*



> Srinagar, Oct 25 (PTI) Militants today carried out two grenade attacks on security force installations in the city in a span of about five minutes, injuring three CRPF personnel.
> 
> The ultras struck in the Maisuma area near Lal Chowk by lobbing a grenade at a CRFF bunker outside Dashnami Akhara building at 12:25 PM, official sources said.
> 
> They said the grenade landed inside the picket resulting in injuries to three CRPF jawans who were admitted in a hospital.
> 
> Minutes later, another grenade was thrown by militants at a police post in Batmaloo, less than a kilometre away from site of the first blast, the sources said.
> 
> No one was injured in the Batmaloo blast.
> 
> Police and CRPF personnel have cordoned off both the scenes of blast and so far detained one suspect for questioning.
> 
> The twin grenade attacks in the summer capital, which sparked panic, comes at a time when the state government plans to revoke the Armed Forces Special Powers Act from parts of the state.
> 
> Police has launched a manhunt to nab the militants and presence of security personnel around the city has been strengthened. PTI



News | Indian Politics | News from India | Latest India News | Daily India News | Breaking News | Political News India | Properties | Business News | World News | Sports News | NBTVLIVE


----------



## Avishek

Bilal you posted this things on the other sticky thread why are you posting this again?i think you enjoy posting this thing


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

would be interesting to see Rafi's view.....he actually travelled to india's northeast. The purpose of his visit isn't clear, but he made some interesting observations about the warzone region. 

will try to get him to post here


----------



## Omar1984

*Six Indian policemen 'killed in Maoist ambush' *

At least six policemen are feared dead after Maoist insurgents launched an attack in the eastern Indian state of Chhattisgarh, reports say.

Another four were injured when rebels ambushed the police team near Netanar forest in the restive Bastar district.

One journalist who was at the scene told the BBC he saw several bodies. The police are yet to release an official statement.

Rebels say they fight for the rights of tribal people and the rural poor. 

The Maoists are active in several eastern and central states. In one of the most deadly attacks in Chhattisgarh last year, they killed 74 policemen in Dantewada district.

"It could have been a trap. The Maoists demolished a forest rest house knowing that the police will come to the spot after the incident," one counter-insurgency officer told the BBC's Salman Ravi.

A government offensive against the rebels - widely referred to as Operation Green Hunt - began in late 2009.

It involves 50,000 troops and is taking place across five states - West Bengal, Jharkhand, Bihar, Orissa and Chhattisgarh. 


BBC News - Six Indian policemen 'killed in Maoist ambush'


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

the insurgency seems to be picking up much steam as of late....


----------



## Omar1984

*India's Silent War* 

Imran Garda examines the 40-year war that has claimed thousands of lives but been largely ignored outside of India.


A 40-year long civil war has been raging in the jungles of central and eastern India. It is one of the world's largest armed conflicts but it remains largely ignored outside of India. 

Caught in the crossfire of it are the Adivasis, who are believed to be India's earliest inhabitants. A loose collection of tribes, it is estimated that there are about 84 million of these indigenous people, which is about eight per cent of the country's population. 

For generations, they have lived off farming and the spoils of the jungle in eastern India, but their way of life is under threat. Their land contains mineral deposits estimated to be worth trillions of dollars. Forests have been cleared and the Indian government has evacuated hundreds of villages to make room for steel plants and mineral refineries.

The risk of losing everything they have ever known has made many Adivasis fertile recruits for India's Maoist rebels or Naxalites, who also call these forests home.

The Maoists' fight with the Indian government began 50 years ago, just after India became independent. A loose collection of anti-government communist groups - that initially fought for land reform - they are said to be India's biggest internal security threat. Over time, their focus has expanded to include more fundamental questions about how India is actually governed.

In their zeal for undermining the Indian government, Maoist fighters have torched construction equipment, bombed government schools and de-railed passenger trains, killing hundreds. In the name of state security, several activists who have supported the Maoists have been jailed and tortured. Innocent people have also been implicated on false charges. These are often intimidation tactics used by the government to discourage people from having any contact with the Maoists.

The uprising by Maoist fighters and its brutal suppression by the Indian government, has claimed more than 10,000 lives since 1980, and displaced 12 million people. Many of the victims are not even associated with either side. They are simply caught in the crossfire. And the violence is escalating as both sides mount offensive after counter-offensive.

Al Jazeera's Imran Garda travelled to the Indian states of Chhattisgarh, Jharkhand, Orissa and West Bengal to get a secret glimpse into the world of the Naxalites and to meet with rebel fighters as well as those victimised by this conflict.



Watch the video: India's Silent War - Al Jazeera Correspondent - Al Jazeera English


----------



## Omar1984

*India&#8217;s hidden war*

Would a country with the second largest military in the world protect its&#8217; civilians against terrorism?

It seems extraordinarily outrageous and almost impossible, that a big, well known country, could hide an entire guerrilla army&#8217;s activities. But welcome to India, a place where that can, and is happening, and to which we, the rest of the world are completely oblivious. The Naxalites are a terrorist group committing atrocities regularly on civilian and military personnel. In fact, it&#8217;s not new news, they&#8217;ve been attacking their own for almost half a century now, yet it is still no more publicised or persecuted by the authorities or the wider world. 

&#8220;There are two India&#8217;s. The dazzling India which we see every day on our tv channels. But there is another India which we rarely see or write about&#8221;

On 18th May 1967, in the remote south Indian village of Naxalbari, a splinter group of the Communist Party of India declared their readiness to adopt armed struggle to redistribute land and take control of the state. Despite initial fame and success in their early years, the Naxalites became estranged from the political system and were forced to hide in the more remote areas of southern India. In the last decade however, a massive resurgence has been underway, as the Indian government allow foreign companies to exploit their natural resources, thousands of India&#8217;s rural poor suffer and the Naxalites&#8217; Maoist doctrine increases in appeal.

In 2006 the Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh declared the Naxalites to be the single greatest threat to Indian security, since then however, there has been apparently no progress made against them as the Indian military is occupied on the Indian-Pakistan border and in the disputed Kashmir region. Between April and June last year, a spate of attacks killed and wounded over 150 civilians and security personnel, since then the violence has continued &#8211; several more people were killed last month alone.

&#8220;They are not terrorists but leaders of a political movement who want to &#8216;liberate India from the clutches of feudalism and imperialism&#8221; 

It is estimated that sixteen of India&#8217;s twenty-eight states are &#8216;infected&#8217; to some degree, India&#8217;s intelligence agency has estimated that the number of Naxalites could be as high as 70,000, though other estimates go as high as 120,000.

Of course, in the world&#8217;s largest democracy, such a huge movement can hardly have gone unchallenged. Over the past decade individual states in Central and Southern India have affected their own campaigns with varying degrees of failure. Strategies have mainly included arming local resistance movements and emptying villages where there is support for the terrorists. A group called &#8216;Salwa Judum&#8217; formed around 2005 out of unknown circumstances but claiming to be a spontaneous counter-movement of the people. If it ever was independent, it quickly became a tool of government who armed its members and gave them training and leadership. 

After Manmohan Singh&#8217;s 2006 declaration, these strategies intensified and almost amounted to civil war with 50,000 villagers dispossessed and displaced by both sides to deny support to the other. The violence of the militias only increased the support for the Naxalites, the conflict peaking with a number of reprisal attacks and accounts of child soldiers being pitted against each other. Even government forces were drawn into the mess of accusations and atrocities, many critics have claimed that their violence only fed support for the terrorists.

Even in the midst of this violence, Raman Singh, Chief Minister of Chhattisgarh (the state which saw most of the violence) claimed that the Salwa Judum campaign was a &#8216;success story&#8217; while other politicians emphasised its &#8216;peaceful&#8217; origins. Both sides are accused of extortion, rape and murder; it would be fair enough to add crude propaganda to the list.

As a result of recent violence, this September the government of the state of Karnataka commissioned a permanent 500-strong force trained in jungle warfare, though KPS Gill, the former director general of police in Punjab who is considered an anti-insurgency expert, told reporters: &#8220;The anti-Naxal strategy is a flop. Someone picked up the strategy from some book and forced it down the throats of the paramilitary forces.&#8221;
While groups of Naxalites have offered ceasefires, the Indian Government says it will only consider peace talks if a complete ceasefire is forthcoming &#8211; the fact that this has not been offered undermines the image of cohesion and of a unified army made up of the many Naxalite groups.
The Naxalite spokesman Ganesh Ueike claims that they are not terrorists but leaders of a political movement who want to &#8220;liberate India from the clutches of feudalism and imperialism&#8221;. He has condemned militants in the disputed Kashmir region who have been blamed for attacks against civilians in Mumbai, claiming that the Naxalites only attack government forces: &#8216;Those who choose soft targets or do such things to create communal hatred have nothing to do with people. They are mercenaries funded by national or international powers &#8230; All this should be condemned.&#8217;
Meanwhile, the Indian Government continues to oscillate between encouraging the misjudged violence and denying that there is a problem. In January this year, the arrest of Dr Binayak Sen brought condemnation from Amnesty International and several Nobel laureates. On flimsy evidence he was convicted of sedition after campaigning against the arming of local vigilantes, saying that innocent people were becoming the victims of something close to a civil war. His arrest gives more credence to what many critics have said; that while it was the terrorists who started this conflict, it was the cheap and almost laissez-faire approach by central government which brought the country close to civil war.

To put all of this into a broader context: since 1990, an estimated 10,000 people have died as a result of this conflict and over 50,000 have been dispossessed. A guerrilla army is active across a huge region of India, their outdated and archaic ideology given credence by the misjudged and repressive actions of central government. The Naxalites are easily comparable in size to the Taliban and have been active for decades, yet in comparison they are almost unknown by the wider world. The question which therefore jumps out is why does this conflict not receive more media attention? Or more precisely how and why does the Indian government downplay its significance?

Bahukutumbi Raman, a former head of the counter-terrorism division of India&#8217;s external intelligence agency Research and Analysis Wing, said in 2007: &#8220;There are two Indias. The dazzling India which we see every day on our TV channels, in the spins of our political leaders and in the writings of our so-called strategic analysts. But there is another India which we rarely see or write about. This is the India of grinding poverty, a victim of social exploitation of the worst kind, where the inhabitants &#8211; mainly tribals &#8211; are treated like chattels and domestic animals by the upper caste political leaders, landlords and forest contractors&#8230; It is this India coming out from under the carpet, which is flocking to the banners of the Maoist ideologues.&#8221;

The success with which this conflict has been hidden is remarkable and can be seen as symptomatic of the Indian Government&#8217;s attitude. While some politicians and activists have raised their voices against the military operation, most of the Indian media is often largely unquestioning of the government&#8217;s claims and actions. At the same time, activists claim the authorities have launched a smear campaign against them, labelling anyone who speaks out as a &#8220;Maoist sympathiser&#8221;. The government routinely claims that the rebels are opposed to development and progress, yet GN Saibaba, an activist and professor at Delhi University, said: &#8220;The government has no other explanation to offer for why there is an uprising. It is not true that the Maoists are against development but the question they ask is &#8216;whose development&#8217; and &#8216;what sort of development&#8217;.&#8221;
Meanwhile in the international media, the terrorists are usually referred to under the blanket term &#8220;Maoists&#8221;, and the attacks are usually distant and ineffectual enough to receive little close attention, blurring the overall picture. During the spate of major attacks in 2010, several western journalists were beaten up by the Indian army when trying to get close to the site of an attack. As recently as 23rd September, the journalist David Barsamian became the latest to be deported for broadcasting opinions that were not in keeping with the government line. None of these events have apparently drawn much concern or attention to the running of a country which claims to be the biggest democracy in the world and which Western governments are all vying to get closer to.

Many have tried to draw attention to this conflict though, and the implications of its existence and the way in which it has been hidden. Booker Prize-winning author Arundhati Roy has campaigned tirelessly to draw attention to the conflict and even defended the Naxalites&#8217; tactics. She has attacked the government as a &#8216;charade of democracy&#8217; which has used the Naxalites as an excuse for a &#8216;land-grab&#8217; of areas high in natural resources in central and southern India. Roy was accused of sedition by the Indian Government last year though not convicted. Even for someone of milder views, the whole issue of this conflict and the way it has been treated must call into question the attitude the Indian government takes to dissent and its international image. Roy&#8217;s criticisms bear even more weight when they bring her an accusation of sedition &#8211; an arcane blanket charge that has been described as an &#8216;imperial hangover&#8217;.

It is easy enough to see why this conflict would be embarrassing for the Indian government, the causes of the dissent are not fictional or even ideological and the more of a problem the terrorists come to be perceived as, the more these are highlighted. But it is the entire history of this conflict which is embarrassing, from the failure to crush the rebellion to the woefully misjudged tactics which essentially led to fighting terror with terror. What lengths are the government prepared to go to ensure their great-power status? The longer there isn&#8217;t a sufficient reaction, the more the civil war will escalate. The prospects for innocent civilians ought to be better, but the reality is that unfortunately, little will change unless the West, or the Indian government attempt a resolve. It seems, the secret will continue to be kept, and the harm will hidden for longer yet.


Nouse.co.uk » India&#8217;s hidden war


----------



## 53fd

*Militants strike for the 2nd day in Kashmir, 5 injured:*



> SRINAGAR: Suspected militants on Wednesday exploded a grenade in a crowded market place in Anantnag injuring five civilians in the fifth attack in two days even as police arrested two terrorists of Pakistan-based LeT from Sopore.
> 
> Unidentified militants hurled a grenade at Goriwan market in Bijbehara town, 45 kms from here, on Srinagar-Jammu national highway, around 1340 hrs, a police spokesman said.
> 
> He said the grenade exploded outside a shop resulting in injuries to five civilians. No group has claimed responsibility for the attack.
> 
> A passing police vehicle was apparently the target of the attack but the grenade missed the vehicle, official sources said.
> 
> Police assisted by paramilitary forces immediately cordoned off the spot but no one has been arrested so far, the sources said.
> 
> Suspected militants yesterday carried out twin grenade attacks in Srinagar in a span of about five minutes injuring three CRPF jawans. They also shot at and injured a policeman in Anantnag district town besides making an abortive attempt to target a police party with a grenade in Shopian district.
> 
> Two militants of Pakistan-based Lashker-e-Toiba (LET) outfit who were allegedly tasked to carry out fresh grenade attacks were arrested last evening, police said.
> 
> Bilal Ahmad Mir and Javid Ahmad Mir were arrested and two grenades seized from them at a checkpoint on Court Road in Sopore town, 55 kms from here, Superintendent of Police, Sopore, Imtiyaz Hussain told PTI.
> 
> He, however, said the duo were "not linked" with Tuesday's grenade attacks in Srinagar and Shopian.
> 
> Both the arrested militants were residents of Sopore town and were locally trained activists of LET, Hussain said, adding one of them was a "recycled" militant.



Militants strike for the 2nd day in Kashmir, 5 injured - The Times of India


----------



## 53fd

*NSCN (I-M) attacks ZUF at Guiteng:*



> NSCN (I-M) on Tuesday attacked the hideout of Zeliangrong United Front (ZUF), the newly floated armed outfit, at Guiteng village near Khoubhum police station under Nungba subdivision in Tamenglong district.
> 
> On Tuesday morning, according to a reliable source, about 60 NSCN cadres launched an attack on the ZUF camp at Guiteng village and engaged in heavy gun battle that lasted for hours. Casualty if any, on both sides was not yet known, at the time of filing this report.
> 
> However, unconfirmed reports said both sides suffered casualties.
> Locals said the ZUF cadres were tipped off the advancing NSCN (I-M) troops and lay in wait for the latter. The NSCN, after the hours-long gun battle, has reportedly taken control of Guiteng village.
> 
> Tuesdays encounter between NSCN (I-M) and ZUF started at around 4 a.m. and continued till 9.30 a.m.
> Hundreds of villagers were displaced following the clash between cadres of NSCN (I-M) and ZUF. Villagers fled from their homes and took shelter at safer places, reports reaching here said.
> 
> The clash reportedly ceased after civil societies based in Tamenglong district intervened and convinced both sides to stop further occurrence of such fratricides.
> 
> Villagers informed that during Tuesdays gunfight, a pig was killed in the hours.
> Sources said Khoubum region, has been the stronghold of ZUF since the tussle for territorial control began early this March.
> 
> On learning of the incident, police and paramilitary forces rushed to the site Tuesday afternoon to take stock of the situation. However, Khoubhum Police could not give further details.
> 
> Sources also said that members of Zeliangrong Baudi and other Naga civil societies left for Guiteng on learning of the incident.
> 
> It maybe mentioned that the NSCN (I-M)s offensive against the ZUF came a week after it suffered a heavy blow in an ambush by the ZUF on October 8.
> 
> In that incident six NSCN (I-M) cadres were killed and five injured that included the outfits Naga Army brig Sunu Poumai of Hothrong Brigade. The ambush was laid by the ZUF on the road leading to Subung village under Nungba subdivision in Tamenglong district.
> 
> The incident occurred around 4.30 p.m. Oct 8 when around 60 NSCN (I-M) cadres travelling to Subung village in two trucks came under a volley of bullets from the rear with the ZUF cadres taking advantage of the thick forest cover.
> After the October 8 incident, villagers were gripped with fear as they feared retaliatory offensive by the NSCN (I-M).



NSCN (I-M) attacks ZUF at Guiteng : Nagaland Post: Regional News


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists attack company site, torch vehicles:*



> Maoists attacked the camp of an infrastructure company in Orissa's Sambalpur district Tuesday and torched several of its vehicles used in road construction work, police said.
> 
> About 15-20 armed guerrillas raided the camp of ARSS Infrastructure Ltd at Mundher village, about 340 km from here, local police station incharge, Inspector P.K. Das, told IANS.
> 
> No employees were hurt in the attack.
> 
> While police said about 10 vehicles were set ablaze, a local television channel put the number at over 30.



Maoists attack company site, torch vehicles


----------



## 53fd

*Bomb blast on railway track in Assam:*



> A bomb exploded on the railway tracks in central Assam&#8217;s Dima Hasao district on Wednesday night, damaging the track and halting the movement of trains.
> 
> There was no casualty or injury as no train was passing at the time of the blast, said Northeast Frontier Railway (NEF) Spokesman S. Hajong.
> 
> The bomb exploded on the tracks between Mahur and Phiding railway stations at around 11 p.m., Mr. Hajong said.
> 
> No train was scheduled to pass over the track at the time of the explosion, he said.
> 
> A part of the track was damaged by the bomb blast, he said. The up Barak Valley Express was detained at lower Haflong and its corresponding down 15693 at Maibong.
> 
> Senior railway and police officials had rushed to the blast site, the NEF Railway spokesman added.
> 
> Those responsible for the blast were yet to be identified as investigations were on, police sources said.



The Hindu : States / Other States : Bomb blast on railway track in Assam


----------



## Don Jaguar

bilalhaider said:


> *Bomb blast on railway track in Assam:*
> 
> 
> 
> The Hindu : States / Other States : Bomb blast on railway track in Assam



Bomb blast in their country don't get so much attention in western media. 

West only love us that is why they tell everyone that innocents are dying in pakistan.


----------



## 53fd

*BJP leader murdered in Uttar Pradesh:*



> An octogenarian leader of the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) was brutally murdered in Uttar Pradesh&#8217;s Bahraich district, triggering protests by party workers, police said Thursday.
> 
> Jagdish Prasad was found murdered at his residence in Hazoorpur town Wednesday.
> 
> &#8220;Jagdish Prasad was repeatedly assaulted with blunt objects and later attacked with sharp edged weapons. It appears three-four people committed the crime," police inspector R.S. Mathur told reporters in Bahraich, about 140 km from Lucknow.
> 
> &#8220;We are yet to ascertain the motive behind the crime," he added.
> 
> Demanding the arrest of those involved in the killing, BJP activists Thursday blockaded roads and held demonstrations while forcing commercial establishments in Bahraich to shut down.



BJP leader murdered in Uttar Pradesh


----------



## 53fd

*Seven injured in Manipur blasts:*



> Seven persons were injured in two successive bomb blasts in the Thangal market complext here, police said on Thursday.
> 
> While the first bomb exploded near a branch of the Indian Overseas Bank at about 9 pm, the second one in Milan Enterprises area about ten minutes later yesterday.
> 
> The injured were identified as Md Faruk Khan (23), Manish Sakwat (15), Manisha (12), Md Mukta (16), Ms Sultanath (20), Nitish Agarwal (30) and Kusum Agarwal (26).
> 
> The injured were taken to nearby hospitals where their condition was stated to be out of danger.
> 
> No individual or group has claimed responsibility for the blast.





http://www.thehindu.com/news/states/other-states/article2573330.ece


----------



## 53fd

*Hurriyat strike hits normal life in Kashmir:*



> Normal life in Kashmir was disrupted on Thursday following a strike call given by separatists to protest against the landing of army in the valley on this day in 1947 to repulse the invasion by Pakistan.
> 
> Shops and other business establishments like petrol pumps and private offices remained closed, while only skeletal transport services were plying the roads in the city, officials said.
> 
> The attendance in government offices was also thin due to non-availability of regular transport facilities, they said.
> 
> Reports of shutdown were also received from other district headquarters of the valley.
> 
> However, shops were open in suburbs of Srinagar city and interior areas of localities and villages across the valley, the officials said.
> 
> Hardline Hurriyat Conference led by Syed Ali Shah Geelani had called for a general strike to protest against landing of Army in Kashmir on October 27, 1947.
> 
> The Army had launched an operation, a day after the then Maharaja of Jammu and Kashmir Hari Singh signed the instrument of accession with the Union of India, to repulse tribal raiders from Pakistan from the region.
> 
> The separatist outfits have been calling for a strike on this day every year since eruption of militancy in the State in 1989.



The Hindu : States / Other States : Hurriyat strike hits normal life in Kashmir


----------



## 53fd

*Woman sustains bullet injuries in GNLA attack:*



> A three-member armed group of suspected GNLA militants entered a village across the Simsang river near East Garo Hills district headquarters of Williamnagar on Tuesday night and opened fire injuring a woman from the village whom they accused of collaborating with the police against their outfit.
> 
> The militants, allegedly led by the GNLA operational commander Jennie alias Ringrang swooped down on Nengmandalgre village, 6 kms from Williamnagar, at around 7:30 pm and entered the house of Mrs Rabilla Ch Marak (Walsangma).
> 
> They accosted the lady and the husband and accused her of working for the police in giving details about the movement of militants in the area. Despite her denials the militants opened fire injuring her on the left hand and one side of her buttocks. Before they fled the village the militants opened several rounds of blank fire and even left behind a note condemning her for her actions. She has since been shifted to Tura Civil Hospital for surgery and is reportedly out of danger. Police later recovered from the scene of the crime four empty bullet cases of an SLR rifle and ten empty rounds of a China-made rifle. It is believed that the GNLA may have accused her of collaborating with the authorities because of a recent incident in which their deputy area commander identified as Dilseng was gunned down outside the village by SWAT commandos of the district police. Police deny any involvement of her passing information about the activities of the militants. Co-incidentally, over eight years ago her first husband was shot dead by ANVC militants led by Sohan D Shira over allegations of being a police informer. Sohan Shira is now the commander-in-chief of GNLA.
> 
> Meanwhile, the GNLA political secretary Bikdot Nikjang Marak was quick to counter police denials while reiterating his outfit&#8217;s claims that the victim was involved in gathering information.
> 
> &#8220;We had no intention to kill her. We only wanted to punish her because she refused to listen to our warnings. She was found collaborating with police on two previous occasions also,&#8221; claim the GNLA leader.
> 
> The militant leader even went to the extent of issuing a threat that three other women collaborators of the police from the area have been identified and action was being mooted against them.



Woman sustains bullet injuries in GNLA attack | The Shillong Times


----------



## Vibs

bilalhaider said:


> *Woman sustains bullet injuries in GNLA attack:*
> 
> 
> 
> Woman sustains bullet injuries in GNLA attack | The Shillong Times



Ok..Ok..we get it..India has insurgency, especially in the North East and REd Corridor. No one denies it. Whats the point you are trying to make?


----------



## 53fd

*Maoist Leaders Escape After Encounter in Orissa:*



> Maoist leaders escaped after an encounter with security forces during a raid on a camp at Jadu Loisingh forest in Orissa's Sambalpur district today.
> 
> Maoist leaders Girish Mahato of Jharkhand, Kunu Dehuri of Orissa and others escaped from the camp as the Maoists and security personnel traded fire, Sambalpur Superintendent of Police Nikhil Kanodia said.
> 
> The Maoists fired 150 rounds, which was retaliated by 300 rounds and 16 grenades by the security forces but none was killed or injured, Kanodia said.
> 
> The encounter broke out when the security forces began a combing operation in the area this morning after a group of about 15 armed Maoists set fire to vehicles and equipment of a private construction company at Mundher village yesterday.
> 
> The security forces seized a gun, three cartridges and five grenades from the camp.
> 
> The security forces comprised the Special Operations Group, CRPF and District Voluntary Force.
> 
> Police sources said the gun seized was snatched from the security guard of the private construction company yesterday.



news.outlookindia.com | Maoist Leaders Escape After Encounter in Orissa


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Manipur Rifles jawan injured in militant attack*



> Imphal, Oct 27 (PTI) A Manipur Rifles jawan was among two persons injured when militants attacked the house of a government official, officials said today.
> 
> Militants hurled a grenade at the house of chief engineer of public works department Lokendra Singh at Kiyamgei area in Imphal East district at around 10.30 pm last night.
> 
> In the explosion, a jawan of the 7th Manipur Rifles battalion and a driver of the official was injured, they said adding, the injured were taken to a nearby hospital where their condition was stated to be out of danger.
> 
> Police is investigating whether the attack was linked to a monetary demand from the official.




Manipur Rifles jawan injured in militant attack -  

*Seven injured in Manipur blasts*



> Seven persons were injured in two successive bomb blasts in the Thangal market complext here, police said on Thursday.
> 
> While the first bomb exploded near a branch of the Indian Overseas Bank at about 9 pm, the second one in Milan Enterprises area about ten minutes later yesterday.
> 
> The injured were identified as Md Faruk Khan (23), Manish Sakwat (15), Manisha (12), Md Mukta (16), Ms Sultanath (20), Nitish Agarwal (30) and Kusum Agarwal (26).
> 
> The injured were taken to nearby hospitals where their condition was stated to be out of danger.
> 
> No individual or group has claimed responsibility for the blast.



http://www.thehindu.com/news/states/...cle2573330.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

*Maoist commander held*



> HAZARIBAG : In a joint raid conducted by the Hazaribag and the Chatra police following a tip-off, a Maoist zonal commander Ajayjee alias Ranjan Paswan was arrested from the dense forests of Jordag bordering Keredari (Hazaribag) and Tandwa (Chatra) on Wednesday with two firearms and about dozen live cartridges, said SP Pankaj Kamboj here on Thursday.
> 
> The SP further said Ajayjee who was wanted by Chatra police in connection with several cases was taken to Chatra for interrogation. On the basis of information given by him, three more Maoists were arrested by the Chatra police.
> 
> The SP further said that Ajayjee was regularly guided by the jailed zonal commander Bhagirath Mahto, who is currently lodged in Hazaribag Central jail after his arrest some five years ago.
> 
> He said Ajay's area of operation was Barkagaon and Keredari in Hazaribag district, Chatra, Ramgarh and Khelari in Ranchi district. The SP said the police got the information from Bhagirath during a raid conducted in the high security cells of the central jail on October 25.
> 
> He said that Bhagirath used his cell phone in jail to organize his front which was looked after by Ajayjee and his team. The SP said under Bhagirath's guidance, Ajay was getting arms and ammunition and financial assistance for maintaining the front.
> 
> The Hazaribag police have filed separate cases against Ravi Sharma, Bhagirath Mahto and Pandoo Majhi for the recovery of prohibitory articles including cell phones and TV sets and chargers during the raid in the jail .



Maoist commander held - The Times of India

---------- Post added at 01:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 AM ----------

Four Maoists arrested in Jharkhand

---------- Post added at 01:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 AM ----------

Four Maoists arrested in Jharkhand, IBN Live News


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

*Munda&#8217;s development sapping Maoist strength *




> Giving a deadline to Maoists for shunning violence and coming to talks, West Bengal Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee might have taken inspiration from the famous words of Jawarharlal Nehru - &#8220;The only alternative to coexistence is co-destruction.&#8221; However, her counterpart in Jharkhand seems to have well understood the fact that 'co-destruction' is not an alternative to under-development.
> 
> The Arjun Munda-led Government doesn't seem to take a destructive approach to curb extremism in the State. It is rather on a decently slow and steady path of development that would eventually end the social evil in the long run.
> 
> Taking cue from its neighbours Bihar and Odisha, Jharkhand has focused more on the development mantra in the recent days than exhausting the energy of a major part of the Government machinery in war against extremism.
> 
> On one hand, the State Government is actively providing support in anti-Maoist operations with Central forces. On the other hand, it has brought in 'peaceful' measures to lure extremists to the mainstream.
> 
> Jharkhand Police's &#8220;Operation Nayi Disha has produced very good results for the State. As many as 34 Maoists have surrendered under the rehabilitation scheme till date. Apart from this, community policing is a regular activity in every district of the State that not only helps the Government reach the people but also waive the sense of insecurity among rural masses,&#8221; said Jharkhand Police spokesperson RK Mallick.
> 
> In more than 13 months of his reign, Munda has been consistently trying to accelerate the pace of development works in the State rather than taking the Maoists head on and pose more hurdles for economic growth in Jharkhand.
> 
> &#8220;The State Government has not borrowed any model of development. It has its own approach to development.
> 
> The CM is well aware that the infrastructure development is the key to solve all problems. It only through good infrastructure you can approach the people,&#8221; said CM's Parliamentary Advisor Ayodhyanath Mishra.
> 
> &#8220;The CM has focused on three key areas - roads, availability of water and power. Hundreds of ponds have been desilted and dug deep in the past year so the people get abundant water for their usage,&#8221; he added.
> 
> Mishra said the CM had been consistently pressing the Centre for fund allotment of National Highway broadening and reconstruction. &#8220;While 8,200 km of State roads have been sanctioned, the CM has pressed the demand for six -laning of NH 75, 33, 24 and 23 in the recently-held NDC meeting. On the front of power, the CM has made all efforts to enhance power generation and its transmission to the end point,&#8221; he said. Mishra also enlisted several schemes - including Dal Bhat Yojna, Lakshmi Ladli Yojna, Mamata Vahan Yojna, among others - that are unique and winning accolades from all over. &#8220;Development has a lasting impact on generations and is able to eradicate all evils,&#8221; he concluded.



Munda


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

*Police arrest Maoist in Orissa operation, seize weapon*

Malkangiri (Orissa), Oct.23 (ANI)olice in Orissa's Malkangiri District have arrested a Maoist and seized his weapon during an operation in a forest area.


The Maoist, identified as Deba Kartami, has been involved several cases and was nabbed during a joint security operation.


"When we were carrying out a joint combing operation, then near Metaguda forest we arrested a Maoist supporter and his name is Deba Kartami and his father's name is Jagat Katami. 

He is 28 years old and had been helping the Maoist for the last one year," said Ramkrushna Pati, police inspector, Malkangiri.


Kertami has been an active member of a Maoist outfit in the district.




When the police arrested Kertami, they seized some documents along with a rifle.


In the last few months, police in Maoist affected areas have been quite successful in arresting a number of ultras.


Despite strong measures initiated by the federal government to crush the militants, the Maoist insurgency has gripped nearly one-third of the country in its violent tentacles, spreading into the interiors of 20 of India's 28 states.


The prime victims of these atrocities and the fear spread by Maoists since decades as part of a violent, ideology-driven struggle for 'rights and development of the marginalised' are the commoners - the innocent villagers and tribals living in rural interiors.


The tussle for power by the Maoists has led to a virtual breakdown of state-machinery in the villages of insurgency-hit regions, with many locals reeling under abject poverty and violence.


Home Minister P.Chidambaram recently termed left-wing extremism as 'a bigger challenge than terrorism.'(ANI)

Police arrest Maoist in Orissa operation, seize weapon

---------- Post added at 01:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:26 AM ----------

*Women undergo training in self-defence to ward off Maoist threats in Bihar*

Gaya, Oct 27 (ANI): In a bid to prevent innocent civilians from getting sucked into the Maoist insurgency, the Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) has successfully imparted training in self-defence and allied martial arts to women hailing from the strife-ridden areas of Bihar.


The CRPF had begun an intense, physically challenging and rigorous training session in a bid to empower oppressed women in Bihar's Gaya District, which has been a hotbed for Maoist rebels since years. 

This group of 50 young and dynamic women completed the strenuous course under the able guidance of the 159th Battalion of CRPF to become certified security guards on Sunday.


These women underwent a three months training that included, basic defence training, checking, frisking, and modes of surveillance as well as unarmed combat skills.


However, CRPF officials asserted that this training was not intended to 'use' this group in the ongoing anti-Maoist operations, saying it was merely aimed at providing these women a sustainable livelihood to escape the vicious cycle of underdevelopment and poverty.


"These people have not been trained to combat the Maoists. This is an initiative to help them lead a dignified life, so that they can work as security guards and escorts. These girls hail from such areas that they could have been forced to take up the misconceived path of extremist Marxism or exploited. Hence in order to stop their exploitation and allow them to be a part of the main stream of society, the CRPF has helped them by imparting training," said Aftab Ahmad Khan, Inspector General of Police, CRPF.


Meanwhile, the elated security-conscious trained women said that they felt empowered after undergoing the rigours of training under experts.


"Earlier we were scared of the rebels but after receiving training from here I am very happy. We not that scared of Maoists now," said Rupa Kumari. (ANI)

Women undergo training in self-defence to ward off Maoist threats in Bihar


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

*Seven Maoists held in Bihar*

Dehri-on-Sone (Bihar): Seven Maoists, including a 'commander', were arrested during joint raids by police and Cobra Battalion of CRPF from two places in Rohtas district, police said today.

Acting on a tip-off, police and Cobra Battalion of CRPF raided a place near an under-construction bridge over river Sone yesterday and arrested Maoist 'commander' Sudarashan Ram alias Firoj and his four accomplices, SP Manu Maharaj said.

They were wanted in connection with the killing of Bikramganj sub-divisional police officer and over a dozen other cases, Maharaj said, adding that 4 country-made weapons, 17 live cartridges and 4 mobile phones were seized from them.

In a separate raid, two ultras were arrested from *Chutia*  area in Rohtas district, he added.

http://zeenews.**********/news/bihar/seven-maoists-held-in-bihar_738247.html

---------- Post added at 01:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 AM ----------

news.outlookindia.com | Maoist Leader's Wife Booked in New Case


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

RIP to the 7 victims....appears the injured in Manipur blasts have expired.


Twin blasts on Diwali kill 7 civilians in Manipur | Siasat


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> RIP to the 7 victims....appears the injured in Manipur blasts have expired.



Thanks for your concern for India and Indian insurgency, brother. 

..if only Pakistan too had such concerned well-wishers. 

---------- Post added at 01:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 AM ----------

Disillusioned Maoist turns to teaching - India - DNA


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

you're welcome.


----------



## karan.1970

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> RIP to the 7 victims....appears the injured in Manipur blasts have expired.
> 
> 
> Twin blasts on Diwali kill 7 civilians in Manipur | Siasat



Nah! misleading headline.. Helps if you read the complete article instead of just headlines ..


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

karan.1970 said:


> Nah! misleading headline.. Helps if you *read the complete article *instead of just headlines ..



That takes a lot of time. 

..AZ is BZ. 

---------- Post added at 01:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:46 AM ----------

Security forces bust Maoist camp in Jharkhand

BUSTED!



---------- Post added at 01:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 AM ----------

Maoist camp destroyed in Gajapati - Times Of India

---------- Post added at 01:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 AM ----------

DoT to ask multiple operators to roll out network in maoist areas - Economic Times

---------- Post added at 01:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 AM ----------

To fight Naxals, CRPF ropes in ISRO for GIS data of red zone - Indian Express

---------- Post added at 01:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 AM ----------

Maoists to be driven out from Jhumra soon, says Rath - Times Of India


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

good that it's just a misleading headline. Alhamdulillah they were only injured.

i think enough terrorism and violence has afflicted the war-troubled region already; there seems to be a rise in attacks there --despite beefed up presence of your cprf


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> good that it's just a misleading headline. Alhamdulillah they were only injured.
> 
> i think enough terrorism and violence has afflicted the war-troubled region already; there seems to be a rise in attacks there --despite beefed up presence of your cprf



CRPF is nothing but a danda wielding force newly equipped with AK's and INSAS. 

No training. 

No equipment. 

No support system. 

Meagre funding. 

They (the powers that be) won't let the Army and Air Force go in and clean this mess, may be rightly so. A state should never have to use its Army (the most lethal weapon it can wield) on its own people. 

...sends a very very wrong signal. 

Otherwise, it would take the Army, hardened in COIN in Kashmir for past 25 years, only as long as it takes BAYGON to finish cockroahces, to finish these so called maoists.


----------



## karan.1970

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> good that it's just a misleading headline. Alhamdulillah they were only injured.
> 
> i think enough terrorism and violence has afflicted the war-troubled region already; there seems to be a rise in attacks there --despite beefed up presence of your cprf



Maoists issue is more of a violent political problem instead of terrorism.. More like whats happening in Karachi


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

to compare Karachi violence to Naxalite terrorism is beyond absurd....totally different problems, totally different background, totally different natures of dispute

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

karan.1970 said:


> Maoists issue is more of a violent political problem instead of terrorism.. More like whats happening in Karachi



Only spilled over a much larger landmass. 

It's actually nothing more than a few deprived people who are misguided by some for their vested interests fighting the state. 

Earlier they had some support in the common man's mind. 

..but now that they have taken to arms against the state and started killing the same common man and beheading the poor policeman on the street, they have turned everyone against them. 

...digging their own grave.

---------- Post added at 02:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 AM ----------

no matter how genuine your troubles, you never take up arms against the state. 

That was these people's greatest mistake.

---------- Post added at 02:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:08 AM ----------




Abu Zolfiqar said:


> to compare Karachi violence to Naxalite terrorism is beyond absurd....totally different problems, totally different background, totally different natures of dispute



True. 

Maoist insurgency will gradually die once these areas taste the fruits of India's economic development. 

...can't say the same about Karachi's violence.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

you're acting like it's a new story, they've been at war against the state for the past several years now

---------- Post added at 12:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 AM ----------




CaptainJackSparrow said:


> True.
> 
> Maoist insurgency will gradually die once these areas taste the fruits of India's economic development.
> 
> ...can't say the same about Karachi's violence.



outbreaks in Karachi tend to be sporadic, whereas in 2011 there seems to be far more terrorist attacks in your country.....naxal, assamese / ULFA violence seems to have increased manifold in the past few months (near daily basis).

you should focus on your internal wars and insurrections, we can do the same in our country

i'm glad you at least realize that comparing Karachi to Naxal belt is a ridiculous thing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> you're acting like it's a new story, they've been at war against the state for the past several years now



Yes. 

Only that now that the corporates are heading there (the region's rich in natural resources and minerals BTW), the thing has started getting some attention. 

With attention is coming the realisation that certain basic level of development needs to be there at least. 

The work has started. 

As the people see that finally the state has woken up to their woes, they will lay down the arms. 

Development will deprive them of the very oxygen that their movement thrives upon. It is but natural.

---------- Post added at 02:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:16 AM ----------




Abu Zolfiqar said:


> you're acting like it's a new story, they've been at war against the state for the past several years now
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> outbreaks in Karachi tend to be sporadic, whereas in 2011 there seems to be far more terrorist attacks in your country.....naxal, assamese / ULFA violence seems to have increased manifold in the past few months (near daily basis).
> 
> you should focus on your internal wars and insurrections, we can do the same in our country
> 
> i'm glad you at least realize that comparing Karachi to Naxal belt is a ridiculous thing



Okay. Looks like we need an analogy here. 

Look at it like this. 

Karachi is a smaller rectangle. 

Maoist violence in India is the similar Karachi rectangle ten times in magnitude. 

The shape remains the same. Only the size of the rectangle has changed.

BTW, ULFA is pretty much dead now, thanks to our Bangladeshi friends. Update yourself.


----------



## karan.1970

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> to compare Karachi violence to Naxalite terrorism is beyond absurd....totally different problems, totally different background, totally different natures of dispute



Sure, but the commonality being the political nature of both situations instead of secessionist nature as in Kashmir or Balochistan ... 

One is in a metro sectarian struggle backdrop in Pakistan and the other based on non inclusive economic growth of India


----------



## yousaf goebbels

karan.1970 said:


> Sure, but the commonality being the political nature of both situations instead of secessionist nature as in Kashmir or Balochistan ...
> 
> One is in a metro sectarian struggle backdrop in Pakistan and the other based on non inclusive economic growth of India



lol comparing occupied kashmir with balochistan....try again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

the funny thing is, the tribals/farmers there back the maoists.....corporations trying to set up shop there have a miserable time.

your tata found out the very hard way


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> the funny thing is, the tribals/farmers there back the maoists.....corporations trying to set up shop there have a miserable time.
> 
> your *tata* found out the very hard way



Singur? Seriously?

That's what you've learnt after posting inexhaustibly about the Maoist voilence?

TATA left Singur because of Maoists???

You wouldn't have heard about a certain lady called Mamata Banerjee, have you?

I guess not.


----------



## zootinali

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> you're acting like it's a new story, they've been at war against the state for the past several years now
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> outbreaks in Karachi tend to be sporadic, whereas in 2011 there seems to be far more terrorist attacks in your country.....naxal,* assamese / ULFA violence seems to have increased manifold in the past few months* (near daily basis).
> 
> you should focus on your internal wars and insurrections, we can do the same in our country
> 
> i'm glad you at least realize that comparing Karachi to Naxal belt is a ridiculous thing



I don`t know where you get your news from ,whatever you heard with regards to ulfa and Assam, is wrong.Contrary to what you have heard insurgency and violence is all time low in Northeast.most ulfa rebel have deserted their camps and want to negotiate with GOi and so do all other insurgent group in Assam. Nagaland is in ceasefire for decades now and it is highly unlikely that violnece will ever make a return.we are fed up of with it.So please keep your discussion limited to Naxal wadis only .Don`t drag my part of India into unnecessary arguments to bolster your point of view


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Bomb blast on railway track in Assam*



> A bomb exploded on the railway tracks in central Assams Dima Hasao district on Wednesday night, damaging the track and halting the movement of trains.
> 
> There was no casualty or injury as no train was passing at the time of the blast, said Northeast Frontier Railway (NEF) Spokesman S. Hajong.
> 
> The bomb exploded on the tracks between Mahur and Phiding railway stations at around 11 p.m., Mr. Hajong said.
> 
> No train was scheduled to pass over the track at the time of the explosion, he said.
> 
> A part of the track was damaged by the bomb blast, he said. The up Barak Valley Express was detained at lower Haflong and its corresponding down 15693 at Maibong.
> 
> Senior railway and police officials had rushed to the blast site, the NEF Railway spokesman added.
> 
> Those responsible for the blast were yet to be identified as investigations were on, police sources said.




The Hindu : States / Other States : Bomb blast on railway track in Assam


----------



## 53fd

*2 persons including Assam Rifles personnel found dead:*



> IMPHAL, October 27: Two persons including a personnel of the 10th Assam Rifles presently posted at Noney have been found dead this morning from separate places from the state.
> 
> According to police source one of the dead has been identified as TP Ashe, 45, s/o (l) Keingam of Tamenglong hq ward no 8 a personnel of the 10 AR.
> 
> Morning joggers along the Kanglapat had found the dead body floating in the moat, and later informed the police concern. The police later picked up the dead body from the moat and deposited the body at the RIMS morgue. On searching the person of the dead body, police found his Identity card and later informed the family of the dead personnel, the police informed media persons at the RIMS morgue.
> 
> The police further informed that bruise marks were also found on his body.
> 
> Meanwhile, a family member has informed media persons that the AR personnel who is presently on vacation had left home along with his wife to drop her at her parental home at Chandel. However, the family was informed this morning by the police that Ashe&#8217;s dead body was found from Kanglapat opposite M Sector, Imphal by some morning joggers this early morning, the family member added.
> 
> However, till the filing of this report, the family of the dead personnel were yet to take possession the dead body and is waiting for further examination at the RIMS morgue.
> 
> In a separate incident, an unidentified person with a bullet injury was found death from a village roadside at Sanjem Chirang, Maning leikai under Sekmai police station this morning around 7am.
> 
> According to a police source, the dead body was found by nearby villagers, who reported to the police.
> 
> His hands were tied together with a rope and a bullet injury was found on the back of his head. An empty case of AK-47 ammunition was also found near the dead body, the police informed.
> 
> The individual who is yet to be identified seems to be about 23-24 years of age and was found wearing a light blue jeans and a coffee coloured full shirt with a sports shoe, the police informed.
> 
> According to the villagers, there a gun-shot was heard late last night at around 10:20pm, however due to the darkness the villagers were afraid to go out and checked. Later this morning villagers who were passing through the area found the dead body and informed the police.
> 
> The dead body is presently lying at the RIMS morgue.



Two persons including AR personnel found dead | Kanglaonline


----------



## 53fd

*Attack by rebels, jumbos Villagers on border flee homes*



> Jorhat, Oct. 29: Villagers fled from the Assam-Nagaland border after suspected Naga militants fired in the air for several hours near Janikpathar under Charaideo subdivision along the border in Sivasagar district last night.
> 
> Their trauma did not end there. &#8220;When we returned this morning, we found our houses were being damaged by wild elephants,&#8221; a villager said, when contacted over phone.
> 
> He said a large group of armed men started firing in the air near the village at around 9.30pm last night.
> 
> &#8220;Initially we thought it was the sound of crackers but when we went outside we could see armed men firing in the air and shouting at us to vacate our village,&#8221; the villager said.
> 
> The villagers immediately informed the forest department and the police.
> 
> The police arrived about two hours later. By then, most of the villagers had fled from the area.
> 
> A police officer at Sonari said the men from Nagaland fled as soon as the police arrived. &#8220;They crossed over to the other side of the border through Abhayapur reserve forest. It could not be ascertained whether the armed men were Naga militants or goons,&#8221; the official said.
> 
> The officer said the police party returned from the area late at night.
> 
> &#8220;When the villagers returned this morning, they found that several houses were damaged. There were clear signs that the damage has been caused by a herd of elephants. Probably the herd descended on the village after the police party left,&#8221; the officer said.
> 
> A Charaideo sub-divisional administration official said there are instances of people from across the border harassing villagers residing on the Assam side.
> 
> &#8220;The goons also looted cattle and poultry from the villagers. It could be a group who probably came on a looting spree but fled when the security forces arrived,&#8221; he said.
> 
> Last year, a gang abducted the village headman of Janakipathar, Madhu Munda.
> 
> He was rescued by security forces from Assam following a gun-battle in a camp inside Abhayapur reserve forest where Munda had been kept captive.
> 
> A forest official said that the miscreants from Nagaland also tried to fell trees at the Abhayapur reserve forest frequently. &#8220;Only a few months back, forest guards had engaged in a gun battle with a group of timber smugglers from across the border,&#8221; he said.



Attack by rebels, jumbos Villagers on border flee homes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*Former Ulfa man killed:*



> Jorhat, Oct. 28: A former Ulfa cadre, Tileswar Lahon, was shot dead by unidentified assailants near his Moran residence around 6 this evening.
> 
> Police sources said three unidentified gunmen fired several rounds from AK-47 rifles at Lahon before fleeing on a motorcycle.
> 
> He was rushed to a private nursing home in Dibrugarh, where he was declared brought dead.
> 
> The police said it was not yet clear whether any militant outfit was behind the attack or it was spurred by business rivalry.



Former Ulfa man killed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*Two people injured in Manipur grenade blast:*



> Imphal, October 27 2011: While one security personnel and a driver sustained injuries in a grenade attack at the residence of PWD Chief Engineer, another grenade exploded at the private godown of a man who is preparing to fight the forthcoming Assembly elections in Thongju Assembly Constituency.
> 
> Meanwhile, another grenade was delivered at the residence of an Executive Engineer of Planning and Development Authority.
> 
> A police source informed that unidentified persons lobbed a hand grenade at the Canchipur (opposite to Heijigang bus terminus) residence of PWD Chief Engineer M Lokendro and it exploded at about 10 pm yesterday.
> 
> The bomb landed at the foot of a sentry post and its shrapnel hit 7th MR personnel Thingujam Ngouba of Thoubal Kiyam and Lokendro's private driver Johnson of Singjamei Kshetri Leikai.
> 
> Both the injured victims are undergoing treatment at different private hospitals.
> 
> Decrying the bomb attack, local people staged a protest demonstration at Canchipur today.
> 
> Half an hour earlier, another grenade exploded at the godown of Thongam Bishwajit at Thongju Part II, Koirou.
> 
> Incidentally Bishwajit is preparing to contest the Assembly elections in Thongju AC.
> 
> The grenade hurled by some unidentified persons landed beside a vehicle and went off.
> 
> However no one was injured in the bomb attack.
> 
> On the other hand, unidentified persons delivered a hand grenade at the residential gate of PDA EE Loitongbam Kesho at Kongjeng Leikai.
> 
> The grenade was discovered this morning .
> 
> Meanwhile a bomb exploded near the quarters of the Assistant Engineer of PHED at Phungreitang in Ukhruil district headquarters today at about 6 pm.
> 
> The AE has been identified as SY Peter.



Bomb attacks galore, two hurt : 28th oct11 ~ E-Pao! Headlines

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lem34

RIP. The indian govt must make someone pay for this.


----------



## Avishek

Why are you saying rip to the terrorists aryan?do you support terrorism


----------



## lem34

Avishek said:


> Why are you saying rip to the terrorists aryan?do you support terrorism



No mate I dont. That rip does look a bit deceptive there were earlier articles where innocents have died.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

bilalhaider said:


> *Attack by rebels, jumbos Villagers on border flee homes*
> 
> 
> 
> Attack by rebels, jumbos Villagers on border flee homes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill three in Jharkhand:*



> Maoists brutally killed three persons, beheading one, crushing another&#8217;s head with a stone and shooting dead a police informer in Jharkhand&#8217;s Khunti district.
> 
> Three Maoists barged into the house of police informer Iswari Tuti at Marangada village and shot him dead on Sunday evening, Khunti Superintendent of Police Manoj Kaushik told PTI over phone.
> 
> Tuti tried to run towards a nearby CRPF camp in the village, but he was shot down by bullets fired by the Maoists pursuing him, Mr. Kaushik said.
> 
> The SP said Tuti was not a special police officer.
> 
> Maoists decapitated another man, Sukram Munda, and took his head away at Raja bazar, he said.
> 
> A note left beside the headless body claimed that he was involved in murder, rape and robbery in the area and others like him would also meet the same fate, the SP said.
> 
> Maoists also crushed the head of an unidentified man near Naditola last night, he said.
> 
> On a tip off, a joint team of the CRPF and the police led by SP, Ranchi, A.V. Minch, found two can bombs weighing 40 kg and 10 kg at Gajmara-Tolsadih on the borders of the district on Sunday, Senior Superintendent of Police Saket Kumar Singh said.



The Hindu : News / National : Maoists kill three in Jharkhand


----------



## 53fd

*Non-local trader killed in Manipur:*



> IMPHAL Oct 30: In a heinous crime, one non-Manipuri trader was shot dead by militants even after taking Rs 15 lakh as ransom in Churachandpur district. The dead body with one bullet injury in the head was recovered at Heingken village on Saturday.
> 
> The deceased was identified as Arun Kumar Jain (30) of Rajasthan who has been in Manipur for the last 20 years. He was accosted and then abducted on October 26 while he was coming to the rented house from his shop to celebrate Diwali.
> 
> Reports said that one tribal militant outfit was believed to have abducted him for a ransom of Rs 25 lakh. The kidnappers had asked the family members to pay the ransom failing which Arun would be shot dead. Over telephone the family members were told not to inform the police. Arun was a seller of automobile spare parts in Churachandpur town.
> 
> After negotiations the ransom scaled down to Rs 15 lakh and paid to the militants at an undisclosed place at Kanglatongbi. The family members were assured of safe release of Arun after paying the ransom. However, he was shot dead and body dumped at a secluded place. It is suspected that the kidnappers had decided to kill the trader for their own safety since they were believed to be known to Arun.
> 
> Police have registered a case relating to abduction and murder. However no arrest has been made. The shop keepers in the town had protested by pulling down shutters



The Sentinel


----------



## 53fd

*Trinamool supporter shot dead:*



> A Trinamool Congress supporter was shot dead in broad daylight in the city's northern suburb of Dum Dum on Sunday.
> 
> Manoj Shahani, 28, a member of the party's youth wing, was shot on the premises of a club on Jessore Road by assailants whose number could not be ascertained. He was rushed to a hospital, but declared dead on arrival, said Champak Bhattacharya, Superintendent of Police of North 24 Parganas district.
> 
> Shahani was alone in the building when the incident occurred, Mr. Bhattacharya said, but there were some boys playing nearby. Investigations were under way.
> 
> MINISTERS VISIT AREA
> 
> Senior Trinamool Congress leaders and Ministers Firhad Hakim and Madan Mitra rushed to the area and alleged that building contractors associated with the Communist Party of India (Marxist) were involved in the killing.
> 
> We suspect that the CPI(M)-backed syndicate of building contractors may be responsible for this crime. After we came to power, we have said no such syndicate, backed by CPI(M) goons, will be tolerated, and the local people are also resisting them. This incident could be a result of these developments, Mr. Hakim said.



The Hindu : States / Other States : Trinamool supporter shot dead


----------



## Avishek

Bilal pls read before you post the trinamool leader was killed by political enemy's not by maoist.i know you love to increase your post count but dont post bs.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

this thread is devoted towards discussing the insurgencies in india in general; it is not oriented to Naxalite/Maoist insurgency only

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avishek

This thread is not about political killings and he posted about political fighting in a thread about insurgency.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

fair enough.....you can alert the mods




p.s. dont the naxals trace their origin to the CPI?


----------



## Avishek

They are cpi(maoist) and the article talks about cpi(marxist) a political party.


----------



## 53fd

Avishek said:


> This thread is not about political killings and he posted about political fighting in a thread about insurgency.



AZ said it, it is still terrorism. After all, the CPI (Maoist) is an anti-Revisionist form of Marxist communist theory, with ideological links (communist party of india) to the CPI (Marxist). In Pakistan's sticky thread on 'acts of terrorism', most of the articles posted by Indians in Karachi are political killings as well.


----------



## Avishek

Man bilal you dont know sh*t about marxist and you are linking them to maoists.i know this better than you because i have been living in a state which had been ruled by marxists for 34 years so dont post bs from your mouth.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

what a degenerate ideology....


----------



## 53fd

Avishek said:


> Man bilal you dont know sh*t about marxist and you are linking them to maoists.i know this better than you because i have been living in a state which had been ruled by marxists for 34 years so dont post bs from your mouth.



I think you need to read more on the origins of both these 'parties', how the CPI (Maoist) came about in the first place, & see how their manifestos have many similarities. I've researched this in great detail, so I know what I'm talking about. There are not huge ideological differences between the two. The main difference is one is banned & one isn't.


----------



## sspatil

bilalhaider said:


> AZ said it, it is still terrorism. After all, the CPI (Maoist) is an anti-Revisionist form of Marxist communist theory, with ideological links (communist party of india) to the CPI (Marxist). In Pakistan's sticky thread on 'acts of terrorism', most of the articles posted by Indians in Karachi are political killings as well.



There is a lot of difference between CPI (Maoist) and CPI (Marxist).
*CPI (Marxist) *is Communist political party which believes in people verdicts and participates in election, Tries to implement the communist idea's within the framework of Indian constitution.

*CPI (Maoist)* is Left Wing Extremism group which prescribe violence as means of achieving there goal, They don't believe in democracy, It is banned organization. for me it is like another Terrorist group.


----------



## 53fd

sspatil said:


> There is a lot of difference between CPI (Maoist) and CPI (Marxist).
> *CPI (Marxist) *is Communist political party which believes in people verdicts and participates in election, Tries to implement the communist idea's within the framework of Indian constitution.
> 
> *CPI (Maoist)* is Left Wing Extremism group which prescribe violence as means of achieving there goal, They don't believe in democracy, It is banned organization. for me it is like another Terrorist group.



Please read Post # 526 for your answer.


----------



## Avishek

There is a huge difference between marxist and maoists one belives in constitution another belives that constitution is a peace of toilet paper.so bilal your reasoning is of them being idologicaly same is a lie.


----------



## Avishek

So by this theory what is happening in karachi is terrorism right bilal.


----------



## 53fd

Avishek said:


> So by this theory what is happening in karachi is terrorism right bilal.



Indians are posting Karachi's political killings in the 'acts of terrorism in Pakistan' section all the time.


----------



## 53fd

*West Bengal government not serious about talks: Maoists*



> Responding to Mamata Banerjee's [ Images ] deadline to them for laying down arms in Jungle Mahal, Maoists on Saturday said the West Bengal [ Images ] government was "not serious" about talks and advised the chief minister to stop the use of "provocative language".
> 
> 
> "We were serious about talks and did everything according to our commitment, but the way Mamata Banerjee reacted at her public meeting on October 15 hints that the government is not at all serious about it," Maoist state committee secretary Akash said in an open letter, apparently referring to the deadline which expired on October 22.
> 
> The letter to government-appointed interlocutors said if the government was serious about talks, it should give its opinion directly in writing to the Maoists, who would do the same so that there was "transparency in the talks process".
> 
> Referring to the call to lay down arms, Akash said in the letter that surrendering arms was never on the agenda when talks were held with interlocutors on two previous occasions and "will never be in the agenda in future".
> 
> On the chief minister having called the Maoists "supari killers" at her meeting in Jhargram on October 15, where she had laid down the seven-day ultimatum, Akash said, "She needs to understand that we are neither contract killers nor the mafia and she will have to stop this kind of provocative language".
> 
> Listing a 13-point agenda for talks, the Maoist leader said, "The government will have to neutralise Trinamool Congress [ Images ] goons and stop the joint forces' operation for creating a proper atmosphere for talks".
> 
> "On one hand the Trinamool-backed Bhairav Bahini and the joint forces are torturing the people and destroying villages and on the other hand, the chief minister is asking us to lay down arms," stated the letter.
> 
> Accusing the government of acting undemocratically by disallowing rallies and meetings in Jungle Mahal other than by the Trinamool Congress, the letter said that everyone should have the right to protest.
> 
> Denying that Maoists resorted to killings and threats and were opposed to development, the letter said, "We want to know what the government is willing to do for peace and development?"



West Bengal government not serious about talks: Maoists - Rediff.com India News


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Avishek said:


> So by this theory what is happening in karachi is terrorism right bilal.



it's politically motivated violence, though you could make the case that ALL violence waged on individuals is ''terrorism''

terrorism usually has a political or ideological agenda and motivations behind it....Karachi violence which breaks out time to time is a result of a turf war and battle of influence among political parties (who are more often than not the CAUSE of the problem in the first place)


----------



## 53fd

*Five killed in Meghalaya ambush:*



> SHILLONG: Four police personnel and a civilian were killed and two policemen critically injured Monday in a militant ambush in insurgency-ravaged western Meghalaya, police said.
> 
> A group of 10 heavily armed militants hiding on a hilltop attacked a highway patrol police team at Nengpatchi area of East Garo Hills district, JFK Marak, the police chief of East Garo Hills, told IANS.
> 
> The militants also snatched away five weapons, including two AK-47 rifles, two SLRs and one carbine.
> 
> The policemen killed were identified as NR Marak, Probinson Sangma, Victor Marak and E. Sangma belonging to the Meghalaya Police 5th battalion, while the identity of the civilian driver is yet to be identified, Marak said.
> 
> Peter Sangma and D. Sangma, the injured policemen were rushed to Tura Civil Hospital in West Garo Hills district, he said.
> 
> Though no militant group has claimed responsibility for the attack, police suspect the involvement of the Garo National Liberation Army (GNLA) rebels.
> 
> "The GNLA is active in the area and we suspect it received support from some other militant group from outside the state," a police officer said on condition of anonymity.
> 
> The GNLA, one of the five Garo rebel groups, is fighting for a sovereign Garoland. It is headed by police officer-turned-outlaw Champion R. Sangma.
> 
> The outfit is believed to have links with the United Liberation Front of Asom ( ULFA) and the National Democratic Front of Bodoland ( NDFB).
> 
> Condemning the attack, Meghalaya chief minister Mukul Sangma said: "The government will not rest until the perpetrators of this heartless act are apprehended and dealt with a firm hand in accordance with the law."
> 
> Sangma also announced ex-gratia relief of Rs.7.5 lakh for next of kin of each of the policemen killed.



Five killed in Meghalaya ambush - The Times of India


----------



## Avishek

RIP to the victims


----------



## 53fd

*Orissa: Ten kg landmine recovered in Kandhamal:*



> Bhubaneswar: Security personnel on Saturday averted a major tragedy after they recovered a ten-kg landmine allegedly planted by Maoists on a road in Orissa's communally sensitive Kandhamal district, police said.
> 
> The land mine, kept inside a container, was found on a prominent road near Godibali village under Daringbadi police station, Deputy Superintendent of Police G.C. Behera told IANS.
> 
> It was the same area where police had earlier Oct 19 found landmines totally weighing nearly 100 kg, he said.
> 
> Maoist presence in the district, about 200 km from Bhubaneswar, came to the fore when they shot dead Vishwa Hindu Parishad (VHP) leader Swami Laxmanananda Saraswati and four of his aides in his ashram at Jaleshpeta Aug 23, 2008.
> 
> The region witnessed communal violence after local mobs blamed Christians for the killing and attacked their houses. At least 38 people were killed in the riots that lasted for more than a month.



http://zeenews.**********/news/orissa/orissa-ten-kg-land-mine-recovered-in-kandhamal_738845.html


----------



## LaBong

bilalhaider said:


> I think you need to read more on the origins of both these 'parties', how the CPI (Maoist) came about in the first place, & see how their manifestos have many similarities. I've researched this in great detail, so I know what I'm talking about. There are not huge ideological differences between the two. The main difference is one is banned & one isn't.



It must have been some research! Charu Majumdar must be shouting Inquilab Zindabad in his grave!


----------



## 53fd

*GNLA frees teacher:*



> After eight days of taking hostage, the Garo National Liberation Army (GNLA) freed unharmed the abducted Meghalaya school teacher, police said Saturday.
> 
> Kalu Mishra was released unharmed on October 26 night at Dabasipara area by the GNLA militants Friday night at Dabasipara village in South Garo Hills district, Superintendent of Police, Mukesh Kumar Singh said.
> 
> The GNLA rebels abducted Mishra on October 16 from his residence his house at Dumnikura village in Meghalaya&#8217;s South Garo Hills on ransom of `25 lakh.
> 
> However, intelligence sources said that the teacher was freed after an amount of Rs two lakh was paid to the GNLA.
> 
> The GNLA is led by Champion R Sangma, a trained &#8216;deputy superintendent of police&#8217;-turned-rogue who has been fighting for &#8216;sovereign Garoland&#8217; in Western Meghalaya.
> 
> The rebel outfit is maintaining a close operational relationship with other Northeast-based militant outfits ULFA and NDFB.



GNLA frees teacher : Nagaland Post: Regional News

---------- Post added at 12:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 AM ----------

*Militant escapes after encounter:*



> Excelsior Correspondent
> 
> JAMMU, Oct 30: A militant escaped after an encounter with police at Gursai in Mendhar tehsil of Poonch district last night.
> 
> SSP Poonch Ashkoor Wani said a joint team of Special Operations Group (SOG) and police observed movement of a militant at Gursai at 10 pm when he was moving towards a forest area.
> 
> The SOG and police team challenged the militant and asked him to surrender. The militant opened firing, which was retaliated by the SOG and the police.
> 
> However, after a brief encounter, the militant managed to escape towards forest area.
> 
> SOG and police teams chased the militant but he remained untraced.



Daily Excelsior....News Page


----------



## 53fd

*Bomb explosion at the house of government contractor:*



> Imphal, Oct 31 (PTI) A powerful bomb exploded at the house of a government contractor in Imphal East district but no casualty was reported, official reports said today.
> 
> The bomb planted by unknown militants exploded at around 10 pm last night at the house of government contractor H Bikramjit but no casualty was reported except some damage of doors and windows.
> 
> The contractor and his family members were not present at the time of the attack because they were were staying at their brick farm In Imphal West district, sources said. No individual or group has claimed responsibility for the crime.
> 
> Police said they would investigate whether it was connected with monetary demand by militants from the contractor.
> 
> In another incident, unknown militants hurled a powerful grenade at the house of a contractor identified as Naorem Jugindro at Tentha Khunjao in Thoubal district late last night but it failed to explode, sources said. PTI



News | Indian Politics | News from India | Latest India News | Daily India News | Breaking News | Political News India | Properties | Business News | World News | Sports News | NBTVLIVE


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Chhattisgarh: 2 Policemen Injured in Naxal Firing*



> Raipur: Two policemen were injured in a Naxal firing in Chhattisgarh's Dantewada district on Monday night, police said.
> 
> The outlaws shot two policemen who were on their way to guard a Salwa Judum camp, injuring them critically, under Konta police station, Additional Director General (Naxal operation) Ram Nivas said.
> 
> When other policemen came out of the police station after hearing the gun-shots, the Naxals opened fire at the police station, to which the former retaliated, Ram Nivas said.
> 
> After exchanging fire for a while, the Maoists fled from the spot.
> 
> The injured policemen have been admitted to a hospital in Bhadrachalam district in neighboring Andhra Pradesh.
> 
> PTI




http://zeenews.**********/news/chha...policemen-injured-in-naxal-firing_739146.html


----------



## SpArK

Scores so far

Posts on this thread

Abu Zolfiqar leading with 152 posts
Bilal trailing by 75 posts.

Will Bilal ever overtake abu in this thread..

Stay tuned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

did you actually count?


----------



## SpArK

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> did you actually count?



India's Insurgency Problem - Who Posted?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

kamal hai....

your naxal, assamese and bodo dodos are keeping things busy here.......


but on a serious note, i wish RIP to the victims of their violence


----------



## SpArK

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> kamal hai....
> 
> your naxal, assamese and bodo dodos are keeping things busy here.......
> 
> 
> but on a serious note, i wish RIP to the victims of their violence



yup its a serious issue here and not much of the people would like to address the issue as far as i have seen here. 

But it is mainly confined to the pockets in few states and the issue has gained some momentum with government finally stepping up on the proposal of using armed forces like IAF to be used against the militants.

It started off as a noble cause but has transformed into sort of social terrorism. 

The issue can be blamed on the respective governments who didnt give much attention to people's issues in the name of mining deals and providing livelihood to the misplaced and taking care of them.

Hope the issue will die of soon.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

well i think many want violence in all its forms and manifests to be eradicated in the general region


----------



## 53fd

Besides the Maoist insurgency, there are big problems in the 7 sister states with secessionist groups too.


----------



## 53fd

*Centre-ULFA peace process will fail: Baruah*



> Guwahati: The anti-talk faction of the ULFA on Monday claimed the recent peace initiative launched by the Centre with arrested leaders of the group would prove to be a failure and any initiative should revolve around the demand for sovereignty.
> 
> "The recent initiative will not be successful as the arrested leaders do not have the right to raise the demand of sovereignty," elusive ULFA 'commander-in-chief' Paresh Baruah said in an e-mail.
> 
> "No one can weaken the ULFA and any initiative (for talks) should revolve around the demand for sovereignty," he said.
> 
> Unless the problems of the "indigenous people" of the North East were solved, permanent peace could not be achieved.
> 
> "The long drawn political conflict with the Centre will continue until and unless the problems of the people are not addressed," Baruah, who has rejected the peace initiative, said.



Centre-ULFA peace process will fail: Baruah - India News - IBNLive


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kidnap 15 in Bihar:*



> Maoists have kidnapped around 15 labourers and employees of a private construction company near Balthar Ghat in Jamui district of Bihar, police said on Tuesday.
> 
> Over 50 ultras on late Monday night stormed into the office of a private firm engaged in construction of a bridge over Bharnar River before taking away at gun point, employees and labourers of the firm to a forest bordering Giridih district in Jharkhand, Superintendent of Police R.N. Singh said.
> 
> An intensive combing operation has been launched in the forest to rescue the kidnapped persons, he said.



The Hindu : News / National : Maoists kidnap 15 in Bihar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lem34

bilalhaider said:


> *Maoists kidnap 15 in Bihar:*
> 
> 
> 
> The Hindu : News / National : Maoists kidnap 15 in Bihar



that bilalbhai is an incredible shame. please keep us abreast of indian problems. Can we help them in any way? I mean the indian govt not the terrorists


----------



## 53fd

*Explosives recovered in Hazaribagh, Jharkhand:*



> More than thousand detonators and ten bags of ammonium nitrate were seized during raids in Maoist-affected Hazaribagh district, the police said on Tuesday.
> 
> The explosives were recovered during raids at areas near NH-33 last night, Superintendent of Police Pankaj Kamboj told PTI here.
> 
> Three persons were arrested in this connection, he said.
> 
> Mr. Kamboj, however, refused to divulge the names of the arrested persons as raids were still continuing on the borders of Hazaribagh and Ramgarh districts.



The Hindu : News / National : Explosives recovered in Hazaribagh

---------- Post added at 09:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 PM ----------




Aryan_B said:


> that bilalbhai is an incredible shame. please keep us abreast of indian problems. Can we help them in any way? I mean the indian govt not the terrorists



I don't know about that, my mom's siblings live in Gurgaon now. My grandmother used to live in Bihar, but she passed away as well.


----------



## 53fd

*Chinese made hand grenade found in Manipur:*



> IMPHAL, Oct 31: A Chinese made hand grenade was found lying at the residential gate of family welfare minister N Loken by family members at Nambol early this morning at around 6am.
> 
> According to police, the bomb could have been left at the spot late last night.
> 
> The bomb however failed to explode and the bomb was later disposed off at a secluded area at Nambol.
> 
> Meanwhile it may be mentioned that this is not the first time that the minister&#8217;s residence has been attacked.



Bomb found | Kanglaonline


----------



## 53fd

*5 injured in J&K grenade blast:*



> New Delhi: At least five civilians were injured in a grenade attack by militants in Kupwara district of Jammu and Kashmir on Tuesday.
> 
> Sources say unidentified militants attacked a picket of the Rashtriya Rifle personnel near the main bus stand in Kupwara district town, 90 km from Srinagar, around 1.45 pm, official sources said.
> 
> The grenade fell short of the intended target and exploded outside the picket, resulting in injuries to five pedestrians, they said.
> 
> The militants fled the scene taking advantage of panic in the crowded bus stand following the blast, the sources said, adding that police assisted by security forces immediately cordoned off the area and rushed the injured to hospital.
> 
> No militant outfit has so far claimed responsibility for the grenade attack. A hunt has been launched to nab the militants, the sources said.



J&K: 5 injured in Kupwara grenade attack - India News - IBNLive


----------



## mahi25

as far as the naxal problem is concerned..i think its solely a government grown problem..remove poverty form these states and naxalites would also get removed..


----------



## 53fd

*Police defuse grenade in Kupwara:*



> Srinagar, Nov 1 (PTI) Jammu and Kashmir police today defused a grenade in Kupwara district, while a man was injured in a "mysterious" explosion in Anantnag district.
> 
> Bomb Disposal Squad defused the hand-grenade which was found near a poultry farm in Trehgam village, police said. A person was injured in a "mysterious" explosion in south Kashmir's Zalangam village in Anantnag district, they said, adding that the incident took place during a marriage function.
> 
> "While cooking meals some explosive material beneath the earth suddenly went off, resulting in injuries to a guest," they said.
> 
> There was a possibility that blast may have been caused by some explosive material left over after a gunbattle between militants and security forces, eight years ago, they said. The condition of the injured man, identified as Maajid Majeed Padder, is stable, they said. PTI



Crime News, Aarushi Murder Case, Crime News India, Aarushi Talwar, Crime News From India, Noida Double Murder Case, Latest Crime News, Aarushi case, News on Crimes, Latest Crimes News, Aarushi murder case, Noida Twin Murder, Crimes News, Latest Cyber


----------



## 53fd

*Detonators, explosives seized from Hazaribagh, Jharkhand:*



> Hazaribagh (Jharkhand): Police have seized more than thousand detonators and ten bags of ammonium nitrate during raids in Maoist-hit Hazaribagh district.
> 
> The explosives were recovered during raids at areas near NH-33 last night, Superintendent of Police Pankaj Kamboj said. Three persons were arrested in this connection, he said.
> 
> Kamboj, however, refused to divulge the names of the arrested persons as raids were still continuing on the borders of Hazaribagh and Ramgarh districts.



http://zeenews.**********/news/jharkhand/detonators-explosives-seized-from-hazaribagh_739179.html

---------- Post added at 05:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:56 PM ----------

*Landmine found in West Bengal:*



> Kolkata: In a security breach, a landmine was found near to where Trinamool Congress MP Subhendu Adhikari was scheduled to address a rally in West Midnapore district.
> 
> The Maoists had recently rejected Chief Minister Mamata Banerjees ultimatum to them to lay down their arms.
> 
> The ultras alleged that the West Bengal government was "not serious" about talks and advised the Chief Minister to stop the use of "provocative language".



http://zeenews.**********/news/west-bengal/wb-landmine-found-near-trinamool-rally_739181.html


----------



## 53fd

*Two shot dead by Maoists in Jharkhand:*



> Jamshedpur: Two persons working for the Maoists were on Friday shot dead by the rebels after they allegedly misappropriated levy money collected by them in Naxal-hit West Singhbum district.
> 
> A police team, which rushed to Panchpahiya village, about 110 km from here, and recovered the bodies, has identified the victims as Vijay Dhanwar and Mahavir Mahto, Superintendent of Police Arun Kumar Singh said.
> 
> 
> Singh said the victims were working for the ultra outfit and engaged in levy collection for the outfit.
> 
> The duo allegedly misappropriated the levy money, leading to the incident, he said, adding Dhanwar and Mahto were picked by a group of Maoists from Lailore village and shot dead about 5 km away near Panchpahiya in the wee hours.
> 
> However, the Maoists left some leaflets on the spot claiming that the duo were killed for being police informers, Singh said.



http://zeenews.**********/news/jharkhand/two-shot-dead-by-maoists_739815.html


----------



## 53fd

*Miltants explode bomb on Assam railway bridge:*



> Haflong (Assam), Nov 3 (PTI) A bomb was exploded by suspected underground Hill Tiger Force (HTF) militants on a railway bridge in Assam's Dima Hasao district today suspending movement of trains, official sources said.
> 
> However, no injury or casualty was reported. The blast at around 5 pm damaged the metre gauge railway tracks near Ditackchera railway station leading to the suspension of all trains running between Lumding and Badarpur, railway officials said.
> 
> The local insurgent outfit HTF has been recently indulging in violence in the district blasting a bomb on the railway tracks between Mahur and Phiding as well as burning down several houses in Dimasa ethnic tribe villages last month. PTI



News | Indian Politics | News from India | Latest India News | Daily India News | Breaking News | Political News India | Properties | Business News | World News | Sports News | NBTVLIVE


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill Trinamool Congress worker in West Bengal:*



> Purulia (WB), Nov 4 (PTI) Maoist guerrillas today killed a Trinamool Congress worker on the suspicion that he was working for the police at Balarampur in Purulia district.
> 
> Some armed Maoists called 52-year-old Jeetu Singh Sardar to a place near his home in Ghatbera village and strangulated him with an iron wire, Purulia Superintendent of Police Sunil Chowdhury said.
> 
> The police found Sardar's body lying by the side of a pond where some Maoist posters were found strewn. The posters claimed that Sardar has been killed for being a police informer and member of an anti-Maoist vigilante group.
> 
> Trinamool Congress activists, led by the state's Self Help Group and Self Employment minister, Shantiram Mahato, have been campaigning against Maoists in the area for sometime urging people to take part in development activity.
> 
> Mahato said Maoists would not be able to stop development in Jangalmahal comprising Purulia and two other districts of West Midnapore and Bankura by killing their activists like Sardar. PTI



Crime News, Aarushi Murder Case, Crime News India, Aarushi Talwar, Crime News From India, Noida Double Murder Case, Latest Crime News, Aarushi case, News on Crimes, Latest Crimes News, Aarushi murder case, Noida Twin Murder, Crimes News, Latest Cyber


----------



## 53fd

*Growing Maoist activities in state worries PC:*



> GUWAHATI: Union home minister P Chidambaram met chief minister Tarun Gogoi during a brief stopover here on his way to New Delhi on Thursday and discussed about the growth of Maoists in the state along the Indo-Bhutanese border and Assam-Arunachal Pradesh inter-state border.
> 
> After an hour-long meeting at the LGB International Airport here, Gogoi said, "I have told the home minister that though the activities of Maoists is relatively less here, it is growing and would assume alarming proportions very soon. He (Chidambaram) has expressed concern over the issue. I have been telling the Centre about this for quite some time now."
> 
> He added, "I have asked for more security forces to tackle the growing Maoist menace. But at the moment, there is a shortage of forces and the government is not in position to spare additional personnel for the state."
> 
> "I have asked financial assistance for those areas where we know the Maoists are raising their heads like it has been done with the Naxal-affected districts in other states. The border areas along the Assam-Arunachal Pradesh inter-state border and the Indo-Bhutanese border are fertile grounds for growth of Maoists. I have sought a special development plans from the Centre for these areas," he said.
> 
> The chief minister added that the state government was planning Maoist-specific strategies. "Development is one of the major points of our strategy," he added. The duo also discussed peace accords to be signed with the two factions of Dima Halam Daogah and the United Peoples Democratic Solidarity. "We have given our views and so has the home minister," said Gogoi.
> 
> He added that he also urged the home minister for starting tripartite talks with the National democratic Front of Boroland (Progressive). "The home minister wanted to know about the status of the Ranjan Daimary faction of NDFB and I have told him that we should first have an interlocutor appointed for this purpose to see how much sincere the group is in holding talks," he said.
> 
> The home minister arrived in Imphal on Wednesday on a one-day trip and returned to New Delhi via Guwahati on Thursday.



Growing Maoist activities in state worries PC - The Times of India


----------



## 53fd

*Khalistan Tiger Force behind Ambala explosives:*



> Chandigarh: Banned terror outfit, Khalistan Tiger Force (KTF), has claimed responsibility of the huge haul of explosives recovered from an abandoned car in Ambala on October 12.
> 
> KTF owed up responsibility in a press release issued on October 23 from Patiala. As per KTF, the wanted to eliminate Congress leader Sajjan Kumar to avenge the 1984 anti-Sikh riots.
> 
> Kumar is one of the accused in the 1984 Anti-Sikh riots. He, along with five others, is facing trial for allegedly instigating a mob which killed six persons in the Delhi Cantonment area during the riots that took place in Delhi after the assassination of the then Prime Minister Indira Gandhi.



http://zeenews.**********/news/nation/khalistan-tiger-force-behind-ambala-explosives_739017.html


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists torch equipment:*



> Pakur (Jharkhand), Nov 2 TI: Maoists today set ablaze two JCV machines used in road construction in Bargo village under Amrapara police station in Pakur district.
> 
> Armed Maoists beat up drivers and a munshi of a contractor and set fire to the two machines, police sources said.
> 
> Police Superintendent Amarnath Khanna told newsmen that the Maoists were opposing the construction of an 8 km road between Singhdehri to Bargo village apprehending that it would help security personnel. PTI



News | Indian Politics | News from India | Latest India News | Daily India News | Breaking News | Political News India | Properties | Business News | World News | Sports News | NBTVLIVE


----------



## 53fd

*All 15 kidnapped by Maoists in Bihar traceless:*



> Jamui (Bihar), Nov 2 (PTI) The 15 people abducted by Maoists in Bihar's Jamui district on Monday are yet to be traced even as securitymen intensified operations to rescue them.
> 
> "There is still no trace of the kidnapped persons. The security personnel have intensified the operations to free them from the clutches of the Maoists," Jamui Superintendent of Police R N Singh said.
> 
> Maoists kidnapped the 15 -- eight labourers, four employees of a private construction company and three villagers -- from Balthar Ghat.
> 
> Late on Monday night, over 50 ultras stormed into the office of a private firm engaged by Bihar State Bridge Corporation for construction of a bridge over Bharnar River and took them away at gun point to a forest bordering Giridih district of Jharkhand. PTI



News | Indian Politics | News from India | Latest India News | Daily India News | Breaking News | Political News India | Properties | Business News | World News | Sports News | NBTVLIVE


----------



## The HBS Guy

http://zeenews.**********/news/orissa/maoist-camp-busted-in-orissa_739049.html

Must have escaped Billu's eyespan. 



> *Maoist camp busted in Orissa*
> 
> Malkangiri (Orissa): A Maoist camp and a 'martyrs' pillar' erected by them were destroyed by security personnel during a combing operation in Orissa's Malkangiri district, police said today.
> 
> A large number of materials including fatigues, leaflets and utensils being used by the rebels were also seized during a raid on their camp near Tumudimarka under Kalimela police station last evening, said Malkangiri SDPO Umashankar Das.
> 
> Smelling that the securitymen were approaching their den, the Maoists deserted the camp and fled the area.
> 
> The team comprising District Voluntary Force (DVF) and Special Operation Group (SOG) personnel were carrying out a joint combing operation in remote Kalimela, Padia and Chitrakonda areas for the last two days.
> 
> On a tip off, they raided the adjoining dense forests near Tumudimarka in Kalimela police limits and destroyed the 'martyrs' pillar' of the Maoists at Tumudimarka.
> 
> The sources suspected that a large number of Maoists sneaked into Padia, Kalimela, Mathili and Motu areas of the district from neighbouring Chattishgarh by crossing the Saberi river and set up camps in inaccessible pockets.
> 
> Combing operation in the areas had been intensified, border areas with Chattishgarh and Andhra Pradesh sealed and vehicles were being checked as part of the security drill, the sources said

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The HBS Guy

*Unresolved land issues responsible for Maoist menace: Ramesh*

Unresolved land issues responsible for Maoist menace: Ramesh - Hindustan Times

---------- Post added at 11:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 AM ----------

*Development govt's priority in wrested Red bastion*

Development govt's priority in wrested Red bastion - The Times of India

---------- Post added at 11:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 AM ----------

*Jharkhand: Landmine mastermind Maoist arrested*

http://zeenews.**********/news/jharkhand/jharkhand-landmine-mastermind-maoist-arrested_738847.html

---------- Post added at 11:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 AM ----------

*Maoist hideout busted in Gaya*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The HBS Guy

*Angela booked for 'obstructing' jail authorities*

Angela booked for 'obstructing' jail authorities - Times Of India

---------- Post added at 11:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 AM ----------


----------



## 53fd

*Militants kill 2 civilians in Assam:*



> Jorhat: Suspected Ulfa militants shot dead a small-time businessman, Nanki Pandit, at Bamunbari in Dibrugarh district on Saturday. Nanki, a blacksmith, was returning from Telaijan tea estate with his 11-year-old son, Ashok, when he was shot dead. Ashok managed to escape.



Northeast Diary



> Kokrajhar, Nov. 6: The Kokrajhar district administration clamped indefinite curfew in Kokrajhar town from 6 this evening after mobs took to the streets to protest against the killing of a businessman in the town yesterday.
> 
> The protesters set on fire two vehicles, including a Bolero and an Ambassador, today on the deputy commissioner&#8217;s office premises. Two more Boleros were also damaged at the DC office and another at Assam Oil police point. Five policemen and two civilians were also injured in the clash.
> 
> A news conference called by superintendent of police at Kokrajhar police station had to be abruptly ended because of sudden stone pelting from protesters. Police later dispersed the mob by blank fire and tear gas.
> 
> Earlier in the day, the protesters blocked the roads at several places by burning tyres. They also damaged a police vehicle by pelting stones and other government properties forcing the police to fire tear-gas shells.
> 
> Lal Chand Badani, owner of Hunuman Misti Bhandar, a sweet shop, was shot dead by unidentified gunmen, in the town last evening.
> 
> The incident came few days after an owner of a motor repairing shop, Koirad Ali Sheik, was shot dead by unidentified gunmen in the town near Assam Oil police point.
> 
> The people have blamed the police lapse for the killings. The site where the incident happened is barely 20 metres from the police station and about 200 metres from inspector-general of police and superintendent of police&#8217;s bungalow.
> 
> The residents have questioned the police accountability on providing security to the people. &#8220;If such incidents keep on happening in the heart of Kokrajhar town, so close to police point and police station, where is the security?&#8221; a resident asked. They have demanded the transfer of superintendent of police P.K. Dutta saying several killings have been going on during his tenure in Kokrajhar.
> 
> Dutta said the two killings in Kokrajhar town were not extortion-related. &#8220;According to our preliminary investigation, the cases are not related to any extortion demands. We found a different angle in both these incidents. It is really unfortunate and we are equally concerned over the incidents,&#8221; he said.
> 
> &#8220;We have started our investigation to see if there is any lapse on police&#8217;s side and action will be taken if any lapse is found on the police side,&#8221; the SP said. &#8220;We can understand the public concern over the development (killings) and security. There is fear psychosis among the people. We will try to address the issue.&#8221;
> 
> Different organisations and senior leaders have condemned the incidents and demanded a thorough investigation into the killings and arrest of the culprits.



Residents protest killing of a trader in town Curfew in Kokrajhar


----------



## 53fd

*6 laborers injured in bomb blast in Manipur:*



> Imphal, Nov 6 (PTI) Six labourers were injured in a bomb explosion in this capital town of Manipur this evening, the police said.
> 
> The bomb was thrown from a moving jeep in Khuman Lampak area which exploded injuring the six, who were all Manipuris.
> 
> The labourers who were making a drain in the area were staying near the project site where the blast occurred at about 8.15 pm.
> 
> The injured were taken to Regional Institute of Medical Sciences hospital.
> 
> It was yet to be known who was behind the blast, the sources said none claimed responsibility for the explosion. PTI



http://www.nbtvlive.com/latest-news...v-2011-imphal-press trust of india-66069.html


----------



## 53fd

*1 injured as Maoists open fire on Trinamool Congress rally in West Bengal:*



> JHARGRAM: Suspected Maoists on Sunday fired at a Trinamool Congress rally in Jhargram's Masangdihi village and injured one party worker. The rally was taken out to mobilze support for MP Subhendu Adhikary's November 12 rally near Jhargram. A motorbike, few Maoist posters, a pistol and four IEDs were found at the forest nearby during the combing operation following the attack, said police.
> 
> On Sunday morning, nearly 50 Trinamool workers and supporters took out public rallies on motorbikes at different Jhargram villages from Aguiboni to Birihandi, considered Maoist strongholds, campaigning for Adhikary's rally. Nisith Mahato, a Trinamool leader from Jamboni block, was leading this campaign. Mahato is also a key leader of the anti-Maoist forum - Janajagaran Mancha - believed to be backed by the party.
> 
> The incident took place when the Trinamool brigade reached Masangdihi shortly before noon. They were holding a street-corner meeting for convincing people to join Adhikary's rally when bullets rained on them from the neighbouring forest.
> 
> "A bullet hit the left rib cage of Rupchand Soren, a resident of nearby Gira village," Nisith said.
> 
> The team scurried for cover and finally took refuge in village houses. Police were informed about the incident, but it took the joint forces nearly an hour to reach the spot and rescue the injured Rupchand and admit him at Jhargram sub-divisional hospital.
> 
> "I'll hold the rally at the same place on November 12. The attackers are scared of democratic campaigns that we have initiated in Jangalmahal. We'll continue to do that," said Adhikary.
> 
> In the ensuing combing operation, joint forces recovered a motorcycle believed to be of the Maoists, four directional landmines, a pistol and six rounds of live cartridges. A few posters, where Maoists have asked locals to boycott the Trinamool rally, were also recovered.
> 
> Local Maoist spokesperson Baha Tudu alleged Nisith was leading a gang of armed men. He said these people were threatening villagers to join the rally and at several villages, the group reportedly plundered houses and beat up people. "Like CPM harmads, Mahato is leading green harmads," Tudu said, threatening to continue such attacks on Trinamool-led vigilante groups if they don't abjure violence. The Maoist leader also alleged that on Sunday, Mahato's men fired on their guerrillas.
> 
> Nisith, however, denied the charges. "We were all unarmed. We went for a party campaign. As the Maoists are loosing ground, they are now resorting to violence to terrorize people. They opened fire to scare us off. But we will not give up," he said.
> 
> Believed to be in the Maoist hitlist, Nisith has been provided with armed police guards. Their role, however, was not clear during Sunday's incident. Jhargram superintendent Gaurav Sharma said Manmatha Rana, a local, has been detained for interrogation. Probe revealed that a group 12 Maoists was reportedly involved in the attack.
> 
> Following chief minister Mamata Banerjee's strong stance against the Maoists, Trinamool is now desperate to take on the rebels politically. In July this year, after a meeting by Mukul Roy, Janajagaran Mancha - an anti Maoist campaign forum - was formed. Since then Maoists and members of Peoples Committee against Police Atrocities have been alleging that Trinamool Congress is patronizing armed gangs to counter Maoists and their mass outfits following CPM's foot print.



Maoists open fire on Trinamool rally - The Times of India


----------



## 53fd

*Joint anti-Maoist operations losing sting: IB*



> A year after the launch of a much-touted joint operation against the Maoists, intelligence reports paint a grim picture about the state of affairs. It shows the Red Brigade&#8217;s plan to &#8220;intensify and consolidate&#8221; its violent movement by taking newer areas in its stride.
> 
> The security forces, according to an intelligence report, have not been able to achieve &#8220;enough attrition&#8221; in the Maoist ranks even as the ultras are looking at the Northeast insurgent groups to get support in terms of arms supplies. As many as 95 districts have registered incidents of Naxal violence of which 80 per cent incidents are from 24 districts in six States.
> 
> The Intelligence Bureau has expressed concern over the spread of Naxal violence to newer areas and accretion in military capabilities of the CPI(Maoist), which has significantly impacted the security situation in several States.
> 
> The Central Para-Military Forces, meanwhile, have revisited the strategies, including re-training of the personnel in jungle warfare, which have enabled them to strike at Naxal strongholds.
> 
> &#8220;Of late, there has been an overall decrease in the level of Naxal violence but there appears no respite from casualties afflicted on security forces. Acquisition of additional weaponry and other war material also remained a prime focus of the CPI (Maoist),&#8221; says a report on assessment of the Naxal violence in the country, adding that these developments indicated the future remains quite challenging as far as the dealing with Maoist violence is concerned
> 
> Jharkhand remained the worst affected State followed by Chhattisgarh, Bihar and Odisha. However, a significant fall was observed in Naxal violence in West Bengal but new areas in Odisha, Chhattisgarh and Assam showed incipient ultra-Left extremism.
> 
> The report further warns that the recent efforts by the CPI(Maoist) to make forays into Upper Assam areas has been a worrying development.
> 
> The People Front of India, a conglomeration of militant outfits from South India, is also trying to develop links with the banned the CPI(Maoist) that is spearheading Naxal violence across the States.
> 
> &#8220;Although there was no sign of support by the Maoist Government of Nepal to Maoist movement in India, such a possibility cannot be ruled out, which could create a problem for India. Maoists were looking at Northeast insurgent groups to get support in terms of arms supply etc. However, the situation could become dangerous for India if China decided to get involved in Nepal,&#8221; added the report.



Joint anti-Naxal ops lose sting, says IB report


----------



## 53fd

*3 policemen injured in Maoist attack in Jharkhand:*



> Three policemen were injured when Maoists attacked their make-shift camp at Cone village in Latehar district in the wee hours on Tuesday.
> 
> The ultras attacked the camp of the security-men past midnight triggering an encounter which continued till 4 am, Superintendent of Police D B Sharma told reporters here.
> 
> Three policemen suffered injuries in the attack, while some Maoists were believed to have suffered bullet wounds in the encounter, he said.
> 
> More than thousand bullets were exchanged between the two sides, he said.



The Hindu : News / National : Three policemen injured in Maoist attack


----------



## 53fd

*Tiffin bomb unearthed:*



> A tiffin bomb alleged to be planted by Maoists was unearthed by security forces between Ramnabadi and Rudangi under Sorada police station in Ganjam district on Saturday. It was located by personnel of Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) during anti-naxal combing operation in this area near Kandhamal border. The tiffin bomb contained around five kg. explosive material, police sources said.



The Hindu : NATIONAL / OTHER STATES : Tiffin bomb unearthed


----------



## 53fd

*Naxals kill youth in Gadchiroli district, Maharashtra:*



> A group of naxals killed a young man on the suspicion of being a police informer in Maharashtra s Gadchiroli district. The group of naxals last night kidnapped Rakesh Madavi from Perimalli village in Aheri taluka of Gadchiroli district, police said. According to police, this morning, his body was found in the forest near the village. A police case has been registered in this regard, they added. UNI PHF SSS GH VK2139



http://news.webindia123.com/news/Articles/India/20111106/1867022.html


----------



## 53fd

*5,000 detonators seized in Uttar Pradesh:*



> Three men were arrested Tuesday and around 5,000 electronic detonators seized in Mirzapur district of Uttar Pradesh, police said.
> 
> Rajesh Pal, Ashok and Shekhar - all in their mid-30s - were nabbed while moving suspiciously in a car in Ahraura town.
> 
> We cannot rule out the possibility of their involvement in supplying explosives to Maoists," police inspector Satyendra Kumar told reporters in Mirzapur, some 300 km from Lucknow.



http://news.webindia123.com/news/Articles/India/20111108/1868117.html


----------



## 53fd

*2 traders from Assam abducted by GNLA in Meghalaya:*



> Shillong, Nov. 7: Suspected GNLA militants abducted two bamboo traders from Assam, Amir Hussain and Nor Islam, from a village in East Garo Hills on November 1.
> 
> The police suspect theywere abducted for ransom. The matter came to light today and a case was registered.



Abduction


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists damage bus in Odisha:*



> Narayanpatna: A group of Maoists attacked an Andhra Pradesh State Road Transport Corporation (APSRTC) bus near Narayanpatna and completely damaged without hurting the passengers on Monday.
> 
> The APSRTC bus was moving from Parvatipuram (Andhra Pradesh) to Narayanpatna. The red rebels stopped the bus at around 1 pm at Dandabadi village near Narayanpatna and asked the driver, conductor and other passengers to get down with their luggage from the bus.
> 
> 
> They broke the windows and front glass of the bus, even cut the seats demanding the release of Maoist leader Damodar, who was arrested on September 25.
> 
> 
> The rebels left a letter on the bus demanding to produce the Maoist leader before the court.
> 
> 
> In another incident on the border of Malkangiri district in Chhattisgarh, three police personnel were killed in a landline blast at Giram village near Dantewada on Monday. Police said that the jawans of Special Security Force (SSF) were moving on a 407 truck to Banjaram Ghat temple for worship.
> 
> The Maoists blew up the vehicle at Giram village. While three SSF personnel died on the spot, four were critically injured. They were admitted to Jagdalpur Hospital.



Maoists target APSRTC Bus near Narayanpatna


----------



## fd24

Thanks for keeping us informed about the Maoists and the issues our neighbors have. Without your concerted effort to keep us informed this may be missed on PDF - Thank for for keeping the knowledge flowing. I pray they resolve these issues


----------



## 53fd

*3 IEDs found on railway track in Dima Hasao, Agartala Exp targetted in Assam:*



> Three IED bombs were found on the railway track between Mahur and Faiding stations on Lumding-Silchar section of the North-East Frontier Railway in the wee hours today leading to suspension of train services on the section for eight hours during the day. A senior police officer in Haflong, the headquarters of Assam s Dima Hasao district said a gang-man while checking the tracks noticed the explosives chained by electric wires on railway bridge No 212 at o4oo hrs. The place is four km from Mahur station and 40 km from Haflong, he said. Soon after, the gang-man brought this to the notice of the senior railway officials in Lower Haflong station. The officer said the recovery of the Improvised Explosive Device helped save the Agartala Express train which was on its way from Lumding to Agartala and was to pass the area soon. The train was stopped near Diyung bridge, four km away from the place, as soon as the explosives were recovered. It s suspected that the train was targetted by the suspected militants, the officer added. Services of all trains on the section were cancelled for more than eight hours and it resumed at 1300 hrs today, NFR sources said. The officer said a team of Army bomb disposal squad from Haflong rushed to the place and defused the bombs. Police, CRPF and Army have launched operation in the area to nab the miscreants behind the incident. The ASP said it s yet to identify the group behind the planting of the IEDs. UNI XC KK RSA VC1833



http://news.webindia123.com/news/Articles/India/20111108/1868065.html


----------



## 53fd

*Two jawans injured in mine blast in Kashmir:*



> JAMMU, Nov 5: Two Army jawans were injured when they inadvertently stepped over the mine along the Line of Control (LoC) at forward village of Wasuni in Mendhar sector of Poonch district this evening.
> 
> Reports said two jawans of 13 Raj Rifles identified as Sepoy Pawan Singh and Sepoy Sonu Singh got wounded in mine explosion this evening at around 5 pm when they inadvertently stepped over the device while they were patrolling along the LoC at forward village of Wasuni in Mendhar sector of Poonch district.
> 
> The critically hurt Army men were immediately shifted to the Garrison Hospital Rajouri where their condition was stated to be stable.
> 
> The injured jawans were leading the patrolling party, reports said, adding other jawans had a narrow escape in the blast.



Daily Excelsior....News Page


----------



## 53fd

*17 security men injured as clashes mar Eid festivities:*



> SRINAGAR: At least 17 security personnel were today injured as protesting youths clashed with them soon after the congregational Eid-ul-Adha prayers concluded in Jammu and Kashmir&#8217;s Anantnag district, police said.
> 
> Clashes also broke out at Sopore town in Baramulla district and some parts of the city, marring Eid festivities.
> 
> 17 police and CRPF personnel were injured in Anantnag, 50 km from here, when clashes broke out after the security forces tried to prevent a large group of youths from taking out a protest rally after the congregational Eid-ul-Adha prayers, police said.
> 
> Shouting "pro-freedom" slogans, the agitators threw stones at the security forces who retaliated with tear smoke cannisters, they said.
> 
> At least 12 policemen, including Anantnag SSP R K Jalla and SP (Operations) Zahid Malik, and five CRPF personnel were injured in the clashes, police said.
> 
> Several protesters were also injured in the clashes, they said.
> 
> In Sopore, people took out a protest march soon after coming out of the Eidgah, police said.
> 
> When police attempted to intercept the rallyists, they started pelting stones at them.
> 
> Police fired several tear smoke cannisters there to disperse the crowd.
> 
> Protests also erupted in the old city here as youths clashed with police at Saraf Kadal locality after the Eid prayers. (AGENCIES)



Daily Excelsior....News Page


----------



## 53fd

*Maoist fear results in shutdown of factories in Jharkhand:*



> The Maoist threat looms large in Jharkhand, leading to shut down of several factories in the state's Ramgarh district, resulting in unemployment among youth.
> 
> Labourers working in the factories dread the though of the ultras attacking them at the isolated sites and are reluctant to work.
> 
> Speaking to the mediapersons, Suresh Mahato, a local resident, revealed how industries have now been shut due to threats from Maoists.
> 
> "One decade back, small factories were functioning in the area, but now, all the factories are shut down. But the government is making efforts to restart or set up small factories. The reason behind the shutting down of the factories, were government policies and threat from some anti-social elements. But now a few factories are setting up again in the region and this will help the youth get employment," said Mahato.
> 
> Factories stayed locked and machines lay dysfunctional in the premises of the factory.
> 
> On their part, the owners of the factories said that they are scared to restart work in the factory and the killing of villagers by Maoists in the district further aggravates the fear among them and the locals.
> 
> However, the village head, Sri Ram Mahato, said that almost after a decade, the industries are again being set up in the region.
> 
> "This fact cannot be rejected that this is Maoist affected area and all the ministers and Jharkhand government accept this fact. Even our village has been fully declared a Maoist affected area. When factories were set up in the area a decade ago, this idea did not work out successfully because of Maoist threat and government policies. But a few factories are setting up in the region and the construction work is on but still the work is too slow," said the village head.
> 
> He seemed to be optimistic and said the work was on for setting up small factories and they would be completed soon.
> 
> Maoists have attacked many schools, hospitals, and government institutions and this offensive has severely affected children's education and has brought normal life to a standstill.
> 
> According to analysts, the Maoists oppose all development activities such as the construction of roads, schools, hospitals, drip irrigation and drinking water facilities.
> 
> Contractors are killed, schools are torched, electric poles are pulled down and projects, which could lead to development, are halted. For, if development comes to the area, Maoists fear that their support base will diminish.
> 
> The Maoist insurgency has gripped nearly one-third of the country, spreading into the interiors of 20 of India's 28 states.
> 
> The tussle for power between the Maoists and the government in the interior has led to a virtual breakdown of state-machinery in the Maoist affected regions. (ANI)



http://news.webindia123.com/news/Articles/India/20111107/1867429.html


----------



## 53fd

*7 Security Force personnel injured in Jharkhand:*



> Seven Security Force personnel, five of Jharkhand Jaguar and two of District Police, were injured when a school-turned-camp collapsed by a series of land-mine explosions triggered by the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres at Kone village in Latehar District early on November 8



Jharkhand Maoist encounter: Real Time News and Latest Updates on Jharkhand Maoist encounter at The Times of India


----------



## 53fd

*Bomb attack at JMIC residence in Manipur:*



> Suspected militants launched a failed bomb attack at the residence of a Judicial Magistrate (First Class), Churachandpur early Tuesday by hurling a hand grenade even as police retrieved a hand grenade reportedly hurled by suspected militants at the residence of an Assistant Engineer of Public Health Engineering Department.
> 
> Official reports said that the hand grenade was hurled at the residence of Santibala Devi, Churachandpur JMIC around 6.40 am at Kwakeithel, Imphal. The bomb landed in front on the courtyard of the residence when a police team from Singjamei police rushed after the family informed them.
> 
> Personnel of the state police bomb detection and disposal squad defused the hand grenade which was found lying with its lever and disposed off at an open place nearby, police said. Another hand grenade attack was also conducted at the house of AE AK Sharatchandra of PHED last night around 10.45 pm at Uripok, Imphal.



Bomb attack at JMIC residence : Nagaland Post: Regional News


----------



## 53fd

*3 bombs recovered in Assam:*



> SILCHAR, Nov 8: A major blast and bloodshed was averted today as the Army recovered three powerful bombs from a rail bridge just 15 minutes prior to the movement of a passenger train. The incident happened at the 212 No. bridge in between Mahur and Phaiding in the hill section of the NF Railway at 5.35 in the morning today. Hill Tiger Force (HTF), a non-Dimasa tribal militant outfit claimed responsibility of the attempted blast. Railway patrolling party first noticed three bombs and other materials on the rail bridge. 9 Engineering Regiment of the Army stationed at Mahur immediately swung into action and recovered three bombs weighing five kg, 15 meters detonators and three metre cordex. Sources said, these were &#8216;pek&#8217; bombs which were very powerful. Lumding-Agartala passenger train was scheduled to cross the bridge just after 15 minutes. Meanwhile, Lunneh Kuki, the publicity secretary of the HTF told The Sentinel they were behind the planting of the bombs. HTF, which demanded Dima Hasao to be divided into two separate autonomous districts, had targeted the railwaymen and rail track for the last couple of months.



The Sentinel


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists torch earth-moving equipment in Andhra Pradesh:*



> A group of armed Maoists on Monday night had allegedly set on fire an earth-moving equipment being used by a contractor for laying a road and his scooter near Valajangi village under Rangabayalu Panchayat in Munchingput mandal.
> 
> According to information received here the Maoists resorted to the action for the contractor continuing with his work in spite of being warned by them not to lay the road.



The Hindu : NATIONAL / ANDHRA PRADESH : Maoists torch earth-moving equipment


----------



## 53fd

*Maoist violence unacceptably high in Odisha: Chidambaram*



> Noting that Maoist violence was high in Odisha despite deployment of about 10,000 central armed forces, Home Minister P. Chidambaram on Wednesday asked the state to &#8220;learn&#8221; from other states and the Centre to tackle the menace.
> 
> &#8220;I have learnt their (state) problems. Now Odisha should learn a little more from other states and the Centre ... the state administration and the police should gain mastery over the situation,&#8221; Mr. Chidamabaram told reporters here after a meeting with Chief Minister Naveen Patnaik.
> 
> &#8220;The number of casualty of civilian and security forces stand at 48 by the end of October. By end of the year, it may go a little beyond 50. This is unacceptably high level of casualty,&#8221; he said.
> 
> Pointing out that about 60 police station areas were affected by Left-wing extremists, Mr. Chidambaram said, &#8220;Four years ago, we had only four battalions of central armed police in the state. Today, their number is 13 battalions besides one battalion of Cobra force.
> 
> &#8220;Effectively, we inducted about 10,000 more central armed constables and officers in the state. I have impressed upon the state administration to show results,&#8221; he said.
> 
> Maintaining that the level of violence was still high and unacceptable, Mr. Chidambaram hoped that the &#8220;edge of the Naxalites will be blunted.&#8221;
> 
> Chief Minister Naveen Patnaik, however, claimed that there was a decline in Maoist related casualty in the state in comparison to the previous years.
> 
> &#8220;We have made much progress on the Maoist front,&#8221; Mr. Patnaik said.



The Hindu : News / National : Maoist violence unacceptably high in Odisha: Chidambaram


----------



## 53fd

*4 bombs seized in Kerala:*



> Four powerful country-made bombs were seized from the banks of a river at Vallithode near Iritty here on Wednesday.
> 
> The police said that the bombs made of steel containers were found in a shopping bag kept on a spot on the bank of the Vallithod river here in the morning.
> 
> The police said that the bag was first noticed by local people in the morning. Police personnel rushed to the spot on being informed of the bag.
> 
> The captured bombs were later defused by Bomb Detection and Disposal Squad personnel, the police said.



The Hindu : Cities / Kochi : Four bombs seized at Vallithode


----------



## Andross

holy **** when did this happen


----------



## 53fd

Andross said:


> holy **** when did this happen



1 hour ago.


----------



## Andross

bilalhaider said:


> 1 hour ago.




Thanks for the update Kochi is a nice tourist place i was even thinking of going there myself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

seems to me that majority of Maoists are hindus from ''backward class'' , ''Schedule caste'' and ''schedule tribes'' (as the indians call them). 

but in case of Orissa ,with the rise of hindu fundamentalists, Christians have joined the Maoists . Swami Laxmanananda Saraswati of VHP was gunned down by Christian Maoists as majority of cadre members and supporters in Orissa belonged to Christian community.

it's not just insurgency, it's a regional civil war going on

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Maoists Demolish School Building*



> Gaya (Bihar), Nov 9 (PTI) Armed Maoists demolished a high school building at Dhangain village in Bihar's Gaya district, officials said today.
> Over 50 ultras surrounded the school building and demolished it with ****-dozer last night, City Superintendent of Police Satyavir Singh said.
> 
> The Maoist guerrillas demolished the building to protest against the combing operations launched by security men in the area against them, he said.
> 
> Raids were on in the area to apprehend the ultras.




Maoists demolish school building - indiareport.com


----------



## monitor

*Acute poverty fuels Indian Maoist movement*

Shamsuddin Ahmed

Outlawed Maoists in India fighting for the rights of the 80 percent of the country&#8217;s population &#8216;living in horrible poverty&#8217; are engaged in fighting with the government forces, especially in areas dominated by them in 20 out of 28 states. At least 6 security personnel were killed on the spot in a deadly ambush in the Bastar region of the central state of Chhattisgarh on October 21. Five others critically wounded and airlifted to the hospital were struggling for life. A convoy of 16 security men while returning from inspection of a rest house bombed by the rebels on the previous day where troops camped faced the Maoists rebels and suffered casualties.
Full Story 

Shamsuddin Ahmed
Outlawed Maoists in India fighting for the rights of the 80 percent of the country&#8217;s population &#8216;living in horrible poverty&#8217; are engaged in fighting with the government forces, especially in areas dominated by them in 20 out of 28 states. At least 6 security personnel were killed on the spot in a deadly ambush in the Bastar region of the central state of Chhattisgarh on October 21. Five others critically wounded and airlifted to the hospital were struggling for life. A convoy of 16 security men while returning from inspection of a rest house bombed by the rebels on the previous day where troops camped faced the Maoists rebels and suffered casualties.
In West Bengal, the Maoists gave a damn to chief minister Mamata Banerjee&#8217;s 7-day ultimatum to lay arms with threat of resumption of Operation Green Hunt suspended since she assumed power five month ago. Maoist state secretary Akash in a statement from his hideout said they were not at all worried at the threat. He accused her of breaking pre-election promises of withdrawing joint forces and release of all Maoists cadres and leaders thrown into the jail. Now her party Trinomul Congress has formed Bhairab Bahini, armed it and let loose against the poor villagers. Doubting of Mamata&#8217;s sincerity, Akash demanded a written commitment from her on her renewed proposal for peace talks, which the Maoist had earlier rejected because of pre-conditions.
A report on Monday said Mamata has softened her stand in the face of rigid attitude of the Maoists. Her government is taking all possible moves to get in touch with the Maoists in a bid to bring them across the table. In her latest move she has deployed central junior minister Mukul Roy who is set to meet on Thursday with leaders of Maoist front organizations Peoples Committee Against Police Atrocities and Nari Ijjat Bachao Committee. Roy wants to reach the Maoist leaders through them.
On the east, National Democratic Front of Bodoland (NDFB), a secessionist group of Assam, celebrated its 25th anniversary on Oct 2-3. Its military parade vowed to clinch independence from India through peace talks or war. The outfit has split from its founding leader Ranjan Daimary caught from hideout in Bangladesh and jailed, his group agreed for peace talks six years ago, but there is no sign of peace in the horizon. Frustrated and wary, the insurgents are eager to resume fighting. Intelligence report said finding uncertainty of peace talks with the government, Rajen Daimary maintained his bases in Khagrachhari of Bangladesh and Taka in Myanmar. Security forces and political leaders are convinced that the on-going peace talks with Arabinda Rajkhowa faction of ULFA will be meaningless without the participation of its army chief Paresh Baruah and general secretary Anup Chetia who enjoy support of the outfit. Rejecting peace talks Baruah was busy uniting all the insurgence groups of northeast India in collaboration with the Maoist under the aegis of their Chinese friends. Chetia now in protective custody in Bangladesh refused to join the peace talks without independence on the agenda.

Poverty is the cause
Most of the Indian government leaders and security analysts agree that the root cause of the rise of secessionist groups and rapid growth of Maoist movement is poverty, utter neglect and deprivation of adivasis living in forest areas, tribals and dalits (untouchables). Justice Katju, chairman of Press Council of India was quoted by the Hindu on Oct 30 as saying that 80 percent people of the country are living in horrible poverty. The Global Hunger Index ranked India at 67 among the 85 poor countries of the world. It said India is the home to a quarter of the world&#8217;s hungry.
It may sound incredible that more than a quarter million debt ridden farmers committed suicide in India in 16 years (1995-2010). The latest official figure of suicide stood at 15,965 in 2010 bringing the total since 1995 to 2,56,913, &#8220;the worst-ever recorded in the human history&#8221;.
Maharashtra posts a dismal picture with over 50,000 farmers killing themselves in the country&#8217;s richest State in that period. It also remains the worst state for such deaths for a decade now. Close to two-thirds of all farm suicides have occurred in five States of Maharashtra, Karnataka, Andhra Pradesh, Madhya Pradesh and Chhattisgarh.
The data show clearly that the last eight years were much worse than the preceding eight. As many as 1,35,756 farmers killed themselves in the 2003-10 period. For 1995-2002, the total was 1,21,157. On average, this means the number of farmers committing suicide each year between 2003 and 2010 is 1,825 higher than the numbers that took their lives in the earlier period. Which is alarming since the total number of farmers is declining significantly. Compared to the 1991 Census, the 2001 Census saw a drop of over seven million in the population of cultivators (main workers).
Another report said 20 villages surveyed in the central state of Jharkhand, 13 starvation deaths were reported in 2009. Around 1,000 families suffered chronic hunger syndrome.
Poverty stricken Indian fishermen continue to wander over to Sri Lankan and Pakistan waters risking arrest and imprisonment. Fishermen say that catches within the Indian waters are few an)d far between. That is why they cross over to Sri Lankan and Pakistan waters where fishes are abundant. Indian Coast Guard said their job is to keep away intruders from their waters. But they are busy spending all the time and energy in keeping the Indian fishermen inside its territory. &#8220;We will cross the maritime boundary as we do not find fish here. You cannot stop us,&#8221; a leader of the fishermen&#8217;s association told a meeting convened by the Coast Guard two weeks ago in a bid to desist them from crossing the borderline creating diplomatic problem and straining the relationship with the neighbours.
Months ago, India had proposed to Sri Lanka for an agreement providing cross border fishing by fishermen of both the countries. Sri Lank rejected the proposal. Its fishermen alleged that Indians plunder their fishing grounds and loot fish worth millions of dollars every month. Fish is one of the main sources of livelihood of vast number of people of Sri Lanka.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

seems counter-intuitive....

if you represent the poor, then why attack businessmen who want to bring investment to those troubled areas?


strange logic......this just re-affirms my long-held belief that marxism is degenerate ideology.



GOD BLESS CAPITALISM


----------



## 53fd

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> seems counter-intuitive....
> 
> if you represent the poor, then why attack businessmen who want to bring investment to those troubled areas?
> 
> 
> strange logic......this just re-affirms my long-held belief that marxism is degenerate ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> GOD BLESS CAPITALISM



Because they believe the center is exploiting their resources for their own corrupt selves. The people in India's eastern states of Orissa (bauxite), Chhattisgarh (coal, iron ore, limestone), Jharkhand (iron ore, marble, copper, diamond) feel that development will never reach them. We all know that India is riddled with corruption, & the common man hardly benefits from anything in India.


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists bulldoze 2 school buildings in Gaya, Bihar:*



> GAYA: An unspecified number of heavily armed Maoists bulldozed two school buildings in the Naxalite-affected Barachatti police station area of Gaya district on the Bihar-Jharkhand border late Tuesday night. The school buildings were virtually razed to the ground.
> 
> Reports reaching here said the Maoists used JCB machines of a construction company engaged in the construction work in the area to bulldoze the school buildings, thereby, depriving nearly 800 middle school children the benefit of education at Dhangain and Haiya Sari villages.
> 
> Interestingly, Union home secretary R K Singh recently reviewed the ongoing anti-Maoist operations in areas under the Barachatti police station area. The Tuesday night operation is being seen as the rebels' response to the high-level meeting held by officials on anti-Maoist operations.
> 
> Although the Maoists reportedly have not left behind any written notes or posters, sources say the school buildings could have destroyed to ensure that security forces did not these as camps during their anti-Maoist operations.
> 
> Gaya SSP Vinay Kumar said this the first-time that the Maoists used machines to raze down school buildings in the area. Asked to identify the owners of the machine used in the demolition operation by the Maoists, the SSP said any revelation at this point of time may jeopardize the investigation. The SSP vehemently denied the Maoist charge that the school buildings were used to provide shelter to security ssforces engaged in combing operations against them.



Reds bulldoze two school buildings in Gaya - The Times of India


----------



## 53fd

*Maoist leader released from jail:*



> CPI (Maoist) leader Sriramulu Srinivas was released from Charlapalli Jail where he was lodged on the charges of killing a former Home Minister, this evening. Sriramulu was arrested when he was the Maoist Central Committee member and his release was on the orders of the Ranga Reddy District Court recently which stated that he was not involved in the killing. The police has filed several cases against him in the state and also in Orissa under various offences. During the Malkangiri Collector s kidnap, the Maoists in their conditions putforth to the Orissa Government, had demanded the release of Sriramulu. UNI CS GM SK VK2129



http://news.webindia123.com/news/articles/India/20111110/1869616.html


----------



## 53fd

*3 landmines detected in West Bengal:*



> Jhargram: Joint forces in West Bengal on Thursday detected three landmines, suspected to have been planted by Maoists, at Labhadhara area in Paschim Midnapore district, police said.
> 
> The Joint forces detected the three landmines connected with wires while patrolling in Ladhadhara, they said, adding a bomb squad was called and the explosives have been defused.
> 
> A large number of Maoist posters were also found in the area, they said.
> 
> The discovery of landmines came ahead of Trinamool Congress MP Subhendu Adhikary's scheduled anti-Maoist padayatra in Jhargram on November 12, with Labhadhara lying enroute.
> 
> Security in the area has been tightened in view of the proposed padayatra and patrolling by the joint forces has also been intensified, officials said.



http://zeenews.**********/news/west-bengal/joint-forces-detect-landmines-in-west-bengal_741079.html


----------



## 53fd

*11 Trinamool leaders on Maoist hit list: IB*



> KOLKATA: In a recent report, the Intelligence Branch (IB) has reported that 11 political leaders - including ministers, an MP and MLAs - are on the Maoist hit list. The state government has now decided to enhance the security of all those who figure in the list. The leaders are also being given a list of "dos and don'ts".
> 
> The ministers who face a life threat are Union minister of state for shipping Mukul Roy, Trinamool Congress M P Subhendu Adhikary, Paschimanchal Unnayan affairs minister Sukumar Hansda, Trinamool MLAs from Jangalmahal Mrigen Maity, Dulal Murmu and Srikanta Mahati and Churamoni Mahato, Kharagpur Trinamool leader Debashish Chowdhury, Jana Jagaran Mancha's leaders Monoranjan Mahato, Nisith Mahato, Aguiboni gram panchayat leader Monoranjan Mahato, who is said to be an aide of Nisith and Durgesh Malladev, a member of the Jhargram royal family.
> 
> According to the IB report, the Maoists have prepared the hitlist in a meeting in the forests of Jharkhand.
> 
> The leaders will now be given four armed security personnel, instead of the two they are currently moving with. The IB report coincided with another act of intimidation by the Maoists in Jangalmahal. Three IEDs were found on the road crossing the Kalaboni forests in the outskirts of Jhargram. Police also found a wrist watch lying around. Subhendu Adhikary's rally is supposed to pass through this route on Saturday and police said the IEDs had been planted to terrorize the rallyists.
> 
> Even on Thursday, Maoists posters were found in Midnapore Town. The posters, signed by a new outfit called Jangalmahal Shanti O Unnayan Committee that is believed to be backed by the Maoists, have alleged that Nrigen Maity is corrupt. The posters also said that agricultural development was the need of the hour at Jangalmahal and not building roads, which would only increase the access of joint forces.
> 
> An IB official told TOI on Thursday, "Our list is quite comprehensive. It has some solid evidence like the recent posters put up by the Maoists in the Jangalmahal area. The Maoists have named all these leaders, ministers, M Ps and MLAs in their hitlist and have issued warning against them. They have asked them all to resign from their current posts or else face the music."
> 
> Home department officials at Writers' confirmed that the government is taking these threats very seriously now since the IB has specifically said that all these leaders would be attacked as soon as the efforts to bring the Maoists to the talks table fail.
> 
> Based on the IB report, police have prepared a guideline and restricted the movement of all these leaders. They have been told not to venture out after dark, not to leave their homes on receiving a telephone call at night. They must also inform the police every time they step out of their houses.



11 Trinamool leaders on Maoist hit list: IB - The Times of India


----------



## KS

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> seems to me that majority of Maoists are hindus from ''backward class'' , ''Schedule caste'' and ''schedule tribes'' (as the indians call them).
> 
> but in case of Orissa ,with the rise of hindu fundamentalists, Christians have joined the Maoists . Swami Laxmanananda Saraswati of VHP was gunned down by Christian Maoists as majority of cadre members and supporters in Orissa belonged to Christian community.
> 
> it's not just insurgency, it's a regional civil war going on



OMG..how do guys even manage to come up with such weird theories....oh well, nvm..


----------



## 53fd

*2 Chinese made bombs recovered in Manipur:*



> IMPHAL, November 8: Police today safely disposed two Chinese made hand grenades retrieved from the residence of two engineers suspected to be left by armed miscreants.
> 
> In the first incident armed miscreants placed a Chinese made hand grenade around 9:45 pm yesterday at the Uripok Sinam Leikai residence of Akoijam Sarat, 55, s/o Jugon, assistant engineer of PHED.
> 
> In protest against the bomb threat a sit in demonstration jointly organized by the Uripok Bachaspati Leikai and Sinam Leikai.
> 
> Family members of the AE disclosed they had no idea why the bomb was left as there was no monetary demand or personal enmity with anyone.
> 
> Another Chinese made hand grenade was left at the residence of a PDA EE Loitongbam Kesho at Kwakeithel Konjeng Leikai near Pukhri Achouba.
> 
> Sources said the bomb was found by family members of the EE this morning around 7 am.
> 
> This is the second time that a grenade threat has been placed at his residence by individuals identifying themselves as faction of the KCP.
> 
> A sit in protest was also staged at the area by the locals decrying the bomb threat.
> 
> The bombs were later safely disposed off by the police at the bomb disposal site at Lamphel, Imphal west.



http://www.manipur.org/news/2011/11/08/bombs-dispose-off/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*Suspected militants lob hand grenade at a residence in Manipur:*



> IMPHAL, Nov 11: Some unidentified persons suspected to be militants lobbed a hand grenade at the residence of one Uppa-Pradhan Nongmaithem Memi,38,w/o Muhindro of Tera Loukrakpam Leikai at around 3 pm today.



Hand grenade lobbed | Kanglaonline


----------



## 53fd

*NLFT attacks Security Forces in Tripura:*



> Agartala, Nov 10, 2011 : A fierce exchange of fire took place between the TSR jawans and suspected National Liberation Front of Tripura ultras at remote Kanchanpur-Longtarai Valley border in North Tripura district on Thursday.
> 
> At around 8.30 am, a group of militants began firing indiscriminately at the Mohan BOP. The jawans retaliated forcing the militants to flee from the spot, Police said.
> 
> However, no casualties have been reported in the firing so far. There is no report of any recovery of arms, Police added. TSR 7th battalion jawans launched a massive manhunt against the militants but were unsuccessful.



TRIPURAINFO : The first news, views & information website of TRIPURA.


----------



## 53fd

*Explosives recovered in J&K:*



> JAMMU, Nov 11: Army and police today recovered a large quantity of explosive material including a 40 kg weight IED, concealed in a box, from upper reaches of Jhawa in Keshwan area of Kishtwar district.
> 
> A Bomb Disposal Squad had been rushed to Keshwan to examine the IED and defuse it, official sources said, adding recovery of 40 kg IED was quite significant. It's recovery has thwarted the designs of militants, they said.
> 
> A joint team of police and 11 Rashtriya Rifles carried out a search operation in upper reaches of Jhawa in Keshwan area after developing inputs that some explosive material had been dumped in a hideout of the militants.
> 
> Army and police conducted searches in the heights for about two days and recovered the explosive material.
> 
> The hideout was destroyed, sources said.
> 
> Recoveries made from inside the hideout included three grenades of Under Barrel Grenade Launcher (UBGL), three Chinese grenades and a box filled with explosive material, wires making it an Improvised Explosive Device.
> 
> The box was not opened immediately by security and police personnel anticipating that it might have been fitted with a timer to explode at the time of opening.
> 
> Sources said the box filled with explosives is being brought to Keshwan, where a Bomb Disposal Squad has been rushed to examine and defuse the explosive material.
> 
> Sources said if the box turned out to be an IED, it would be a rare one as 40 kg weight IEDs are found occasionally.
> 
> They added that the hideout belonged to slain militant of LeT outfit Mohammad Sultan alias Noman, who was gunned down by police and security forces in June this year.
> 
> Police party in the operation was supervised by Additional SP Kishtwar Kulbir Singh.
> 
> Police and security forces continued searches in the area apprehending that Noman might have dumped more explosive material in the surrounding areas.
> 
> Noman was a dreaded militant of the LeT outfit and operated in upper reaches of Kishtwar before being eliminated in an encounter with the security personnel.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Border Security Force (BSF) today apprehended a Bangladeshi national Mian Din when he was trying to exfiltrate to Pakistan from RS Pura sector.
> 
> He had reached close to the International Border when alert BSF personnel nabbed him and handed him over to police.
> 
> No incriminating material was recovered from the Bangladeshi national, sources said.



Daily Excelsior....News Page


----------



## STEELMAN

WELL I HAVE READ FEW POSTS IN THIS THREAD AND WOULD LIKE TO SHARE SOME PONTS.

THESE MOISTS ARE NOT FIGHTING FOR THE POOR OR UPLIFTMENT OF THE SOCIETY BUT INFACT THEY ARE MAKING THIS AS OPPOURTUNITY TO EARN MONEY. CAN U BELIEVE LAST YEARS TURNOVER OF MAOSIT IN ONLY ORRISSA AND CHATTISHGARH WAS MORE THAN 10000 CR. AGAIN POLITICS IS INVOLVED HERE MANY POLITICIAN FROM THESE WHO ARE BACKED BY MAOIST ARE MAKEING MONEY JOINTLY. 
U KNOW WHY PAKISTAN MILLITARY AND NATO FORCES JOINTLY ARE NOT ABLE TO CURB THE AFGHAN PROBLEM IT IS NOT LIKE PAKISTAN FORCES ARE NOT ABLE TO DO SO. PRACTICALLY THERE ARE SAME PROBLEMS FIRST GEOGRAPHICAL CONDITION SECOND TO IDENTIFY WHO EXCATLY HAS TO BE TARGETED AND THIRDLY POLITICAL WILL.

SAME CONDITION ARE WITH THIS NAXALITE PROBLEM.


----------



## 53fd

*Landmine found in West Bengal:*



> Jhargram (WB), Nov 10 (PTI) A powerful landmine was today found at Ladabhara in West Midnapore district where Trinamool Congress MP Subhendu Adhikary will lead an anti-Maoist padayatra tomorrow.
> 
> The landmine was found after the joint forces detected wires on the road leading to it, the police said. The bomb squad were called and the landmine defused. Three landmines were also found at the same spot yesterday as also Maoist posters.
> 
> Security on the 6 km Agulmoni-Birhari area close to Ladabhara, has been strengthened in view of the padayatra. PTI



News | Indian Politics | News from India | Latest India News | Daily India News | Breaking News | Political News India | Properties | Business News | World News | Sports News | NBTVLIVE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 53fd

*Somali pirate attack foiled in Gulf of Aden:*



> MUMBAI: An Indian warship on Thursday intercepted three boats with 26 Somali pirates in the Gulf of Aden and foiled an attack on merchant vessels.
> 
> INS Sukanya detected five suspicious boats, speedily approaching the merchant vessels that the warship was escorting through the Internationally Recognized Transit Corridor.
> 
> "The warship immediately altered towards the suspicious vessels and challenged them. While two of them managed to escape, INS Sukanya successfully intercepted the remaining three and carried out boarding-and-search action," said Captain Manohar Nambiar, chief PRO (Defence).
> 
> The Navy confiscated 14 AK-47 rifles, 31 magazines and 923 rounds from the boat along with grapnels, ladders and rope-handling gloves, Nambiar said. This is the fifth successful anti-piracy operation conducted by INS Sukanya, during its patrol mission in the Gulf of Aden.



Somali pirate attack foiled in Gulf of Aden - The Times of India


----------



## 53fd

*Govt comes up with new strategy to fight Maoists:*



> The center-state combined force has launched the anti-Maoist operation in a full scale to flush out the Maoists from Jangalmahal but this time with an altogether new strategy. Instead of creating too much of hullabaloo, the security personnel are silently carrying out their job mainly by picking up key Maoist leaders one after another, recovering arms and ammunition and alienating the extremists from the common villagers. Mamata Banerjee&#8217;s government has made it clear to the force that the common and innocent people of Jangalmahal must not be harassed during the operation and the think tank of the joint force has designed the blueprint following this strict government instruction.
> 
> In order to attain the goal, Cordon and Area Searching Operation (CASO), which was an indispensable part of the anti-Maoist operation earlier, has been opted out this time. At the time of CASO, an entire village or two-three villages had be cordoned of and all villagers had to come out from their residences with their identity proofs. If security personnel suspected some of the villagers, they were detained and brought to the nearest police station or police camp.
> 
> Earlier, especially during the Left Front regime, in several occasions, the joint force was accused for doing highhandedness and harassing and assaulting innocent people at the time of carrying out CASO.
> 
> &#8220;There is always a risk of police excess in CASO. We cannot avoid it. It is then better to avoid the CASO to evade the risk of harassing innocents,&#8221; said a senior official of the state police.
> 
> &#8220;We have been asked to take extra precautions during the operation so that the innocents are not harassed by any means. Therefore, we are carrying out operations on the basis of specific and definite information. We are basically giving priority on pinpointed intelligence inputs,&#8221; Praveen Tripathi, superintendent of police in West Midnapore told Hindustan Times.
> 
> The arrest of Suman Maity alias Saota, a Maoist area commander, and the recovery of five sophisticated firearms looted from Silda EFR camp from Salboni area on Thursday are the classic examples of the success in this new style of operation.
> 
> Sources told the police that Saota was hiding at Shyamapada Mahato&#8217;s house in Pairachuli village. When the sleuths crosschecked the information and found it true, the joint force carried out the operation and started cordoning the area.
> 
> &#8220;But instead of cordoning the entire Pairachuli village, we had just barricaded Mahato&#8217;s house and adjacent three houses. These were all to avoid the risk of harassing innocents,&#8221; Tripathi told HT.
> 
> The arrest of Saota will scale down the influence of the Maoists in a vast area that falls under Salboni and Lalgarh police stations. The security force are putting stress on arresting this type of key and influential leaders so that the extremists and their supporters will find no other option but to leave this path due to lack of leadership.
> 
> &#8220;At present, to our assessment, the common people of Jangalmahal by and large are against the Maoists. Basically, they do not want to see again the days of bandh, road blockade, strike, violence, abductions and murders. We should take this advantage. But harassment of innocents during the operation can make them hostile to the joint force and the government. Therefore we have to carry out the operation in such a way so that the innocents must not be harassed at any cost. For this, definite intelligence inputs are necessary. And specific intelligence inputs have started coming. Otherwise we could not have got key men like Saota and Jayanta Mahato in recent times,&#8221; said an official of the state home department.
> 
> Similarly, the force is asked to open the fire if only the Maoists first attack them and if the Maoists try to flee. Again, the firing should be aimed at the lower portion of the target.



Govt comes up with new strategy to fight Maoists - Hindustan Times


----------



## Karachiite

This Maoist problem seems very serious. Maoists seem to getting stronger in a lot of states, their influence is growing. Not to mention every year thousands are killed due to this insurgency.


----------



## 53fd

*Naxal watch: PC to visit Maha, Chhattisgarh soon:*



> Continuing the home ministry's close monitoring of the naxal situation, home minister P Chidambaram will visit Maharashtra and Chhattisgarh next week for an on-the-spot review and press for better coordination among security forces. Chidambaram, who had recently visited Orissa and Jharkhand as a part of this exercise, is also expected to stress on improvements in implementation of development schemes, particularly in districts covered by the government's integrated action plan.
> 
> An informal review of the naxal situation by the security establishment recently had thrown up some surprises. It indicated West Bengal and Bihar, which were believed to be falling behind, were doing better than expected. "In both these states, the political leadership is travelling in the interiors&#8230; things like these address the political vacuum in naxal-affected areas," a government official said, referring to Bihar CM Nitish Kumar's seva yatra and West Bengal CM Mamata Banerjee's rally in Jungalmahal.
> 
> Home secretary RK Singh had visited Bihar last week.
> 
> This year, naxal violence has been reported in areas under 270 police stations in 64 districts in eight states. There have been around 850 incidents (1,025 last year), resulting in around 300 deaths (473 last year).



Naxal watch: PC to visit Maha, Chhattisgarh soon - Hindustan Times


----------



## Varad

Bilal Bhai form mein aa rahe hain

But on a serious note, its good to know the reality rather than hiding from it. Maoists have become a serious threat, and should be 
resolved peacefully without using the armed forces.


----------



## 53fd

*Rise of Maoists a &#8220;question of justice&#8221;, says P. Toppo:*



> Cardinal Telesphore P. Toppo Saturday said the rise of Maoists activities in India&#8217;s dominated tribal areas is a &#8220;question of justice&#8221;. &#8220;Had there been justice for the tribals Maoists activities would have not flourished. He (Maoists) had flourished because their rights have been long suppressed,&#8221; Toppo, attending the Northeast Catholic Mission Congress 2011 here in Meghalaya, told journalists.
> 
> &#8220;In a situation where only the fittest can survive, where will the tribals and other marginalised groups stand? Tribals and the less privileged should be given benefits so that they can be at par with others,&#8221; the Cardinal stated.
> 
> Toppo, the first Oraon Adivasi Indian tribal to Cardinal elected to the College of Cardinals that elects the Pope strongly advocated that the financial resources of India should be utilized properly and develop human resources. &#8220;I strongly feel that resources should utlised for the marginalized people and villages should be developed,&#8221; he said. &#8220;Tribals have been victims of injustice for a long time. They have been exploited far too long by others,&#8221; he said, exhorting the government to create employment avenues for the tribals.
> 
> &#8220;We (Church) had long been playing our role in social sector in the field of education and health but the Church is a miniature group, and does not have the requisite resources to create employment avenues for the youth and for this (employment generation), the government should take the responsibility,&#8221; Toppo said.
> 
> Asked whether the government has approached the Church to mitigate Maoists violence, Toppo, said, &#8220;To my knowledge, nothing of that sort has happened till date.&#8221;
> Asked on Church&#8217;s role to fight corruption, Toppo, who as Cardinal is eligible to be a candidate for the papacy, said People are more conscious now about corruption although there is no simple solution to the problem.
> 
> &#8220;The church can play an important role as it has invested manpower and resources in education. Through educational institutions, the church can enlighten the people about the issue,&#8221; he said.
> 
> Toppo, the former president of the Catholic Bishops&#8217; Conference of India said that the general body meeting of the CBCI next February will discuss such crucial issues.
> 
> The meeting, with the theme - The Church&#8217;s Role for a Better India &#8211;will be held from February 1-8 in Bangalore. &#8220;We will be discussing such vital issues confronting the country and we will try to come out with suggestions,&#8221; Toppo said.



Rise of Maoists a


----------



## patna_ke_presley

Karachiite said:


> This Maoist problem seems very serious. Maoists seem to getting stronger in a lot of states, their influence is growing. Not to mention every year thousands are killed due to this insurgency.



Maoist problem is not increasing but decreasing and it has now narrowed inside isolated districts of 5 states of Eastern India.


----------



## 53fd

*Manipur minister escapes assassination bid:*



> Manipur Youth Affairs and Sports minister DD Thaisii escaped an assassination bid when his car came under heavy barrage of bullets in an ambush by unknown assailants between Maram and Khoide, Senapati district late Saturday, around 6 p.m.
> 
> Manipur Police suspect that the ambush could be the handiwork of the NSCN (I-M) cadres. The area where the ambush took place is one of the strongholds of NSCN (IM), police said.
> 
> However, no militant group claimed responsibility for the attack. Reports quoting police said the minister was traveling in his bullet-proof car when militants hiding in the area located four kilometer away from Maram opened fire after exploding a bomb first. An escort personnel sustained injury in the attack. However, the minister escaped unhurt.
> 
> Subedar Sani of 4th IRB sustained splinters injury and was evacuated to Imphal for medical treatment.
> DD Thaisii was proceeding to Purul village of Senapati where he was scheduled to attend a public function on Sunday.
> 
> DD Thaisii is the only Naga minister from 47- Karong (ST) A/C in the ruling Congress led SPF government, as member of the 9th Manipur Legislative Assembly amidst the steep opposition from various Naga based civil organizations extending solidarity with the demand for integration of the Naga areas with Nagaland.
> 
> Earlier, Thaisii&#8217;s residence at Parul in Senapati district was also set ablaze by unknown miscreants in the wake of strong agitations by UNC and its frontal organizations.
> 
> Thaisii was seen as one of those who were opposed to the demand for nullification of the elections to the Autonomous District Council in hill districts of Manipur.



Manipur minister escapes assassination bid : Nagaland Post : State News


----------



## 53fd

*Miscreants lob bomb at labourers tent; four injured*



> Four labourers were injured one seriously when unidentified miscreants suspected to be militant cadres lobbed a hand grenade at the labourers makeshift tent late this evening along the Dingku road opposite the under construction ISBT. The incident happened at around 7:40pm late this evening.
> 
> The injured labourers are identified as Maibam Nobi, 50, s/o (l) Tombi, Thangjam Raghu, 40, s/o (l) Hajura both of Salungpham Mayai Leikai, Thoubal, Khumanthem Jugol, 40, s/o Itochouba and Ningthoujam Manglem, 20, s/o Kalimu both from Heirok part III. While all four of them are presently undergoing treatment at RIMS, Raghu is stated to be seriously injured.
> 
> According to a labourer who escaped the attack unhurt told reporters that he along with another labour had gone to fetch water from a nearby area when the temporary shed of the labourers was attacked.
> 
> He further informed that they were engaged by a private contractor to construct a drainage system along the road and had arrived just today at the place. He also informed that the tent was erected this evening at around 3:00pm.
> 
> The labourer further said that there were altogether six of them. While the two of them were out to fetch water, the four injured had stayed back at the tent to arrange their dinner.
> 
> Furthermore a local informed that a jeep (either a Bolero or a Mahindra jeep) had passed just before the explosion and added that the miscreants could have been travelling in the jeep.
> 
> Police further informed that the bomb could have been a Chinese made hand grenade and could have exploded outside the bamboo mat wall of the makeshift tent.
> 
> Meanwhile, the police have registered a case regarding the attack. No organization or individuals have claimed responsibility of the attack till the filing of this report.



Miscreants lob bomb at labourers tent; four injured | Kanglaonline

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lem34

^^^^^^ bilalbhai that is truely sad that democratic and secular incrdibles have these problems


----------



## 53fd

*Minister Thaisii ambushed:*



> IMPHAL, Nov 12: Heavily armed miscreants ambushed education minister, DD Thaisii in between Koide Besoi Village and Maram today leaving one security escort injured.
> 
> Sources said that the minister along with the director of education (s) W. Rajen Singh and other officials of the department were returning Imphal after having attended a function in connection with the education department at Purul in Senapati district. The ambush took place at around 5:45 pm when the team was about to reach Maram Bazar.
> 
> The armed miscreants used sophisticated weapons, bombs etc. during the ambush.
> 
> The minister&#8217;s team somehow managed to escape from the ambush without sustaining major casualties, the source added.



Minister Thaisii ambushed | Manipur News


----------



## 53fd

*Babbar Khalsa terrorists attacked, 4 arrested in Chandigarh:*



> Rightwing activists claiming to be from the All India Hindu Seva Suraksha Samiti Friday attacked Babbar Khalsa International (BKI) terrorists Jagtar Singh Hawara and Paramjit Singh Bheora inside the district court complex here.
> 
> The police immediately arrested four activists.
> 
> The attack took place just as Hawara and Bheora, both convicted in the August 31, 1995 assassination case of former Punjab chief minister Beant Singh, entered the court complex in Sector 17 here amid tight security.
> 
> The activists first shouted slogans against the terrorists and then one of them tried to hit Hawara. The Hindu activists said their action was because Hawara and other terrorists used to shout anti-India slogans during their court visits.
> 
> However, Hawara hit back at his attacker even as Chandigarh police personnel and officers accompanying the terrorists tried to nab the attackers.
> 
> Sector 17 station house officer Ranjodh Singh told reporters that Hawara was not injured in the incident
> 
> "At least 6-7 people associated with the All India Hindu Seva Suraksha Samiti slapped Hawara and he also retaliated. The police personnel immediately intervened and we have arrested four persons. This includes samiti&#8217;s convenor Nishant Sharma," assistant superintendent of police Deshraj Singh said here.
> 
> "We had demanded the trial of the BKI terrorists through video conferencing as they used to raise anti-India slogans during court visits,&#8221; the Hindu group&#8217;s national general secretary, Ashutosh Gautam, said.
> 
> Hawara and Bheora were brought to the court complex for a hearing in the sensational jailbreak case in January 2004. Both terrorists, along with another terrorist, Jagtar Singh Tara, and a murder convict, Devi Singh, had escaped from the high security Burail jail here by digging a 108-feet long tunnel from their barrack.
> 
> Hawara was a mastermind of the assassination of then Punjab chief minister Beant Singh at the high-security Punjab secretariat complex here.
> 
> The former chief minister (1992-95), who was largely credited with wiping out terrorism from Punjab by dealing with terrorists with an iron hand along with supercop K.P.S. Gill, was assassinated by a human bomb, Dilawar Singh, at the Punjab civil secretariat.



Babbar Khalsa terrorists attacked, 4 arrested in Chandigarh - India - DNA


----------



## 53fd

*IRB officer injured in an ambush by suspected NSCN-IM militants in Manipur:*



> Even as the economic blockade entered its 83rd day today, the stillness of the evening was shattered by the sound of bomb explosion and gun fire, when unidentified gunmen ambushed the cavalcade of Education Minister DD Thaisii while he was on his way to his native place at Purul village in Senapati district.
> 
> The incident took place at about 6 pm at Rai Basti, located on the way between Maram and Purul.
> 
> The Minister escaped unhurt but an escort personnel attached to the IVth IRB was injured in the ambush.
> 
> The injured security man, a Jamadar, has been identified as Sani Mao and his condition is stated to be critical as bomb shrapnels hit him on the neck.
> 
> The injured Jamadar was administered first aid at the V Assam Rifles post at Rai Basti and was later taken to Imphal.
> 
> DD Thaisii was on his way home to inaugurate a community hall.
> 
> He was scheduled to return to Imphal on November 14 .



DD Thaisii's cavalcade ambushed, providential escape for Education Minister : 13th nov11 ~ E-Pao! Headlines


----------



## 53fd

*Explosive recovered in Assam:*



> A police team headed by Superintendent of Police (SP) Arabinda Kalita and Additional Superintentent of Police (Sadar) Pranjit Bora, acting on specific information that a large quantity of explosives had been kept at Na-Saudhang village under Tingkhong police station for carrying out a series of explosions in and around Dibrugarh town, carried out raids in the area last night and arrested a person named Tapan Gogoi alias Kanak Baruah, a surrendered militant in this connection. Police later, on the basis of Kanak Baruah&#8217;s statement, was able to recover one kg TNT explosive from a specific place. Police claimed that Kanak Baruah, who returned to mainstream few months back, had been keeping a good liaison with the Paresh Baruah-led anti-talk faction of the United Liberation of Assam (ULFA). It may be recalled that the explosives were recovered only when police arrested him. Interrogation of Kanak Baruah is going on at the Namrup police station. The police has been stepping up strict vigilance in and around Dibrugarh district following the killing of Kamakhya Hazarika at Chabua in Dibrugarh district and Tileswar Lahon, a SULFA militant in front of his own house.



The Sentinel


----------



## 53fd

*A cache of arms and ammunition recovered in Chhattisgarh:*



> CHANDRAPUR: Gadchiroli police seized a huge cache of Naxal arms and ammunition and some other material in the jungle of bordering Rajnandgaon in a joint operation conducted with their Chhattisgarh counterparts on Sunday.
> 
> The operation is underway and more Naxal material is likely to be recovered. Teams of Gadchiroli police along the Chhattisgarh border got intelligence inputs that arms and Naxal material were dumped in the jungle across the border. Gadchiroli SP Viresh Prabhu immediately contacted his counterpart in Rajnandgaon and a police party from their side was sent to the border. A joint search operation was carried out in the border areas in Chhattisgarh.
> 
> After sustained efforts, the security forces traced the Naxal material along with arms and ammunition hidden into the jungle. The cache included three 12-bore rifles, two carbine rifles, a total of 1,100 bullets, including 940 live cartridges of .303 rifles, six clamor mines, 11 hand-grenades, I78 gelatin rods, 32 detonators, wireless set, walky-talky, two charges . Apart from this, a huge stock of urea, a large number of pittus (back packs) used by Naxals, ground sheets and literature was recovered.
> 
> Prabhu gave details of the operation at a press conference in Gadchiroli on Sunday evening and recovery of firearms and ammunition. He claimed that the seized material may need a truck for transport from the place of recovery. Search operations are still on. The recovered material would be brought to Gadchiroli after the operation is over. He however did not give the exact location of the place from where the material was seized.



Huge cache of Naxal arms, ammunition - The Times of India


----------



## 53fd

*Arms and ammunition recovered in Jammu and Kashmir:*



> Jammu, Nov 13 (PTI) Security forces today busted a militant hideout in Jammu and Kashmir's Rajouri district and recovered arms, ammunition and explosives.
> 
> In a joint operation, troops of 60 Rashtriya Rifles and Police smashed the hideout located in Sil Wali Doke forest belt in Bhudal belt, officials said.
> 
> The seizure included a pistol, two pistol magazines, an AK rifle magazine, a wireless set and five Chinese-made grenades, they said. PTI



News | Indian Politics | News from India | Latest India News | Daily India News | Breaking News | Political News India | Properties | Business News | World News | Sports News | NBTVLIVE


----------



## Dalai Lama

^^^
Well done security forces. Get those cowardly insurgents.


----------



## 53fd

*Police constable injured in J&K:*



> A police constable was injured when a woman subjected a joint team of Janipura police station and Chinore police post to stone pelting when the cops had gone to arrest her husband, who was wanted in a cheating case. The accused managed to escape from the spot.
> 
> Reports said a police team from Janipura police station accompanied by Chinore police post had gone to Keran, Bantalab to arrest a cheating case accused Talib Hussain.
> 
> When police tried to arrest Talib, originally a resident of Poonch, his family members resisted the attempt. In the process, Talib&#8217;s wife threw stones and bricks at the cops.
> 
> A brick hit a Selection Grade Constable (SGC) Mohammad Sadiq causing him a serious injury on his arm. The injured constable has been hospitalized.
> 
> Police retrieved from the spot as Talib Hussain fled away from the scene.
> 
> A case has been registered in this connection at Chinore police post. Police said the accused involved in attack on the cops would be arrested.
> 
> SHO Janipura police station Inspector Tahir Ali rushed to the spot for investigations.



DAILY EXCELSIOR


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists rebels call off West Bengal ceasefire:*



> A statement signed by Maoist leader Akash said they took the decision as government had been carrying on operations against the rebels.
> 
> Hours later, rebels killed a worker of the governing Trinamul Congress party and his son, according to police.
> 
> The rebels want the government to withdraw forces from the Junglemahal area where they are active.
> 
> The rebels are active in several eastern and central states.
> 
> Soon after winning the state assembly elections in May, West Bengal Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee appointed a team of mediators to negotiate with the Maoists.
> 
> Starting peace talks with the rebels was a part of her election manifesto.
> 
> The Maoists began a ceasefire on 3 October after a meeting with the government-appointed mediators.
> 
> However, in the statement issued by rebels on Monday, Akash questioned the independence of the mediators and hinted that they were acting on the behalf of the government.
> 
> Later in the day, rebels gunned down a Trinamul Congress worker and his son in Balarampur area of Purulia district, police said.
> 
> The BBC's Amitabh Bhattashali in Calcutta says the government has been conducting a number of raids on rebel hideouts, and arrested two senior rebel leaders over the weekend.
> 
> The Junglemahal region of West Bengal, which borders the state of Jharkhand, comprises West Midnapore, Bankura and Purulia districts.
> 
> In May 2010, more than 145 people were killed when a train crashed in the area after Maoist rebels allegedly sabotaged the rails.
> 
> The rebels say they are fighting for the rights of indigenous tribal people and the rural poor.
> 
> A government offensive against the rebels - widely referred to as Operation Green Hunt - began in late 2009.
> 
> It involves 50,000 paramilitary troops and is taking place across five states - West Bengal, Jharkhand, Bihar, Orissa and Chhattisgarh.



BBC News - India's Maoists rebels call off West Bengal ceasefire


----------



## 53fd

*3 IEDs recovered in Manipur:*



> IMPHAL, Nov 13: A day after an ambush was carried out on education minister in Senapati district, security personnel recovered three live Improvised Explosive Device (IED) bombs during a massive search operation at the spot today.
> 
> According to an official source, the three IEDs were found when police and state security personnel conducted a search on the stretch of the inter-village road from Maram to Purul in Senapati district as a follow up measure regarding the Saturday incident.
> 
> It is worth noting that Manipur cabinet minister DD Thaisii hailing from the Congress party was ambushed by heavily armed men at a place between Koide and Maram in Senapati district on Saturday that inflicted injury to an escort personnel. Some bullets had hit the vehicle in which the minister was travelling in. DD Thaisii was on his way to his native village Purul in Senapati district.
> 
> The life attempt on his life did not deter minister DD Thaisii from going ahead with his tour to his native village, Purul village of Senapati district. He reached yesterday at Purul village and halted a night there with heavy security reinforcement.
> 
> A strong team of Senapati district police and state security force under the supervision of Senapati additional SP rushed to escort back the minister last night. However, the minister who got an overwhelmed reception from villagers located on the sides of the stretch of the Maram-Purul road decided to stay the night in his native village.
> 
> The minister went to his native village to inspect sites where various developmental works are being taken up. The ministers return journey to Imphal was delayed till today afternoon as Senapati police has to call out bomb experts from Imphal.
> 
> A team of Manipur Police Bomb Detection and Disposal Squad rushed to the spot and defused the three bombs safely around 2 pm today at the same places where the bombs were planted.
> 
> DD Thaisii returned to Imphal concluding his inspection to various development projects in Purul sub-division of Senapati district with heavy deployment of security on the whole stretch of the road from Purul to Imphal.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Naga Peoples Organization (NPO) has condemned the attack on Manipur D.D Thaisii by unidentified gunmen. Such incident is unfortunate and disturbing during peaceful situation and especially at times of uniting all the Naga factional groups. We cannot continue to encourage violence while seeking peaceful resolutions among different groups and communities among Naga brethren, the NPO said.
> 
> The NPO appeals to all revolutionary groups and individual to refrain violence and bloodshed during crucial days of our reconciliation process among Nagas. During our collective aspirations and wishes to reconcile and unite Nagas in the backdrop of our positive peace-process, such incident becomes detrimental to our noble efforts, it added.
> 
> Appealing earnestly against all forms violence and aggression by any revolutionary groups, the NPO sincerely shares the pains of the injured victim, Jamandar Sanii Pao of Purul; the NPO also wishes speedy recovery and good health.
> 
> The Manipur government also strongly condemned the attack on DD Thaisii.
> 
> Government spokesman N Biren while describing the assassination bid on the life of DD Thaisii as an act of cowardice said, The life attempt on minister DD Thaisii, who had gone to inspect developmental works in the hill areas was an act of those group who does not want to develop the area. They are the enemy of the people. People should know this and abstain from supporting them.
> 
> The Government College Part-time Lecturers Association, Manipur also condemned the attack on education minister DD Thaisii by some suspected armed militants in Senapati district yesterday.



IEDs recovered in aftermath of ambush on Thaisii, condemnation pours in | Kanglaonline

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill two Trinamool Congress workers in West Bengal:*



> PURULIA (WB): Suspected Maoists on Monday night shot dead two Trinamool Congress workers of the party at Balarampur in Purulia district, a party MLA said.
> 
> The attackers, who came on a bike, called Ajit Singh Sardar (56) and his son Baku Singh Sardar (26) from their house to a nearby jungle at Ghatbera and shot them dead, Trinamool Congress MLA from Purulia K P Singhdeo said.
> 
> The incident took place three days after chief minister Mamata Banerjee held a public meeting at the very place - Balarampur, warning the extremists that the joint forces operation would be resumed if the ultras continued with their politics of violence.
> 
> The Trinamool MLA said quoting local people that the attackers raised Maoist slogans before escaping deeper into the jungle.
> 
> Though the police were yet to confirm the killings, Singhdeo said the joint forces rushed to the site from nearby Ghatbera police camp and engaged the Maoists in an encounter.
> 
> Security personnel launched a combing operation in the area.



Maoists kill two Trinamool Congress workers in West Bengal's Purulia district - The Times of India


----------



## SpArK

*Maoists Ready for a 4-Month Ceasefire Now*

With the West Bengal government to intensify anti-Maoist operations in junglemahal, an interlocutor today claimed *that the ultras had taken a u-turn and were ready for a four-month ceasefire on the condition that joint operations were suspended for an identical period.*

Government-appointed interlocutor Sujato Bhadra said he received a letter dated November 6 last night *from the Maoists offering a four-month truce if the joint force operations were suspended for the same period.*

Maoist state secretary Akash in a statement earlier had withdrawn the unilateral offer of a ceasefire for a month.

The Maoists, Bhadra said, also demanded that the state government allow four banned organisations to take out rallies and processions.

*To a question, Bhadra said that the Maoists expressed willingness to sit with the interlocutors.
*

Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee had said yesterday after two Trinamool Congressmen were shot dead that operations by the joint forces would be resumed as the Maoists had continued with killings though they had been given five months time with joint operations against them suspended.

FILED ON: NOV 15, 2011 


news.outlookindia.com | Maoists Ready for a 4-Month Ceasefire Now: Interlocutor


----------



## 53fd

*Six more districts in AP may be declared &#8216;Naxal-affected':*



> VISAKHAPATNAM, NOV. 13:
> Six more districts in Andhra Pradesh may be declared &#8216;Naxal-affected' in addition to the existing two, according to Mr Jairam Ramesh, the Union Minister for Rural Development.
> 
> The minister was speaking at a public meeting at Hukumpeta near Paderu in the agency (tribal) area of Visakhapatnam district on Sunday afternoon, after planting the millionth tree as a part of the Haryali Mahotsav (tree plantation) undertaken to boost the income levels of Girijans and improve the environment.
> 
> &#8220;It is a matter of deep worry that tribal areas &#8212; mineral-rich, forest-rich areas inhabited mostly by Girijans in the mountainous tracts &#8212; are in a state of ferment and unrest. The gap between the Government and Girijans is widening of late, which is being exploited by the Naxals. There is clearly a trust deficit which we have to address,&#8221; he remarked.
> 
> He said at present 60 districts in the country have been identified as Naxal-affected, including two in Andhra Pradesh (Adilabad and Khammam), and six more districts in Andhra Pradesh may join the list including Visakhapatnam district. &#8220;Six mandals out of the 11 mandals in the agency area in the Eastern Ghats in the district are affected by the problem,&#8221; he said .
> 
> Mr Ramesh said the Naxal issue should not be viewed as a law and order problem, to be dealt with by the police and paramilitary forces alone. Programmes should be taken up to wean Girijans away from Naxals and make them partners in progress. The Mahatma Gandhi National Rural Employment Guarantee Programme should be implemented in earnest, and the money allocated for Girijan programmes should not be diverted. Corruption should be weeded out and all steps should be taken to improve the faith of Girijans in the administration. At the same time, a political dialogue should be started with Naxals to bring them into the political mainstream. He said that this was the right way to defeat Naxal ideology.



Business Line : Industry & Economy / Economy : Six more districts in AP may be declared


----------



## 53fd

*GNLA rebels abduct 2 Assam-based bamboo traders:*



> Two Assam-based bamboo traders have allegedly been abducted by Garo National Liberation Army (GNLA) rebels prompting security forces in Meghalaya to launch search operations to free them. Meghalaya's Special Weapons and Tactics (SWAT) commandos and Combat Battalion for Resolute Action (CoBRA) of the CRPF have been pressed into service to track down the rebels who are suspected to be holed up in the Garo Hills region, police said today. Amir Hussain and Nor Islam were abducted on November one from Dame Apal village in East Garo Hills district. The GNLA has not come forward to claim responsibility for the kidnapping but police said they have registered a case against the GNLA as they believe that it is the handiwork of the outfit under the leadership of one Rahul R Marak, a self-styled camp commander of the group. Quoting family members of the two traders, police said they have not received any demand for ransom money from any one so far. The GNLA, which is not a banned outfit in Meghalaya, is active in all the three Garo Hills districts. It is headed by a former deputy superintendent of police (DSP) Champion R Sangma who deserted his police battalion last year. The Union Home Ministry has reportedly asked the state government about its views on the issue of banning the outfit.



GNLA rebels abduct 2 Assam-based bamboo traders, IBN Live News


----------



## 53fd

*Arms seized by security personal:*



> IMPHAL Nov 15: A combined team of the Assam Rifles and the police commandos of Imphal West district have unearthed a huge cache of arms and ammunition belonging to an underground organisation . This was stated in a press release issued by the Press Information Bureau (Defence wing). It said that the arms and ammunition had been stashed in a hiding place at Phumlou Siphai in Bishnupur district.
> 
> One link man of the proscribed Kangleipak Communist Party (Military Council) had been arrested on Saturday during routine frisking by the combined team. During interrogation the link man had spilled beans. He led the combined team to the place where the arms and ammunition were hidden. One AK-47 rifle with 60 rounds of ammunition, one .303 rifle equipped with rocket launcher, four hand grenades, one Chinese made sten gun and two walkie talkies were recovered from there. The arrested link man and the seized weapons were handed over to police for necessary follow up actions.
> 
> Meanwhile the Imphal West district police commandos arrested two insurgents belonging to the Kangleipak Communist party from Lagol Housing complex and Lamphel Sanakeithel. They have been detained in police custody for interrogation.



The Sentinel


----------



## lem34

bilalhaider said:


> *Arms seized by security personal:*
> 
> 
> 
> The Sentinel



tell me bilal why dont western press pick up these incredible stories?


----------



## 53fd

*Attack plan revealed:*



> Nagaon, Nov. 14: The militant Hills Tiger Force, which wants bifurcation of Assam&#8217;s Dimasa Hasao district, is planning to attack government properties and abduct senior officials on a large scale.
> 
> The outfit plans to attack railway and telecom projects and the East-West corridor in the district and expand its activities to its bordering areas. Five senior cadres, after completing training in neighbouring Manipur, are training recruits to plant IEDs on railway tracks and ambush convoys.
> 
> This came to light after the arrest of nine cadres from the outfit&#8217;s headquarters-cum-training camp in a Hmar basti under Harangajao police station on Saturday night. These cadres include self-styled commander-in-chief Benjamin Zoalin Zaute and finance secretary Zarathiak.
> 
> A source in Dima Hasao police said, &#8220;According to Benjamin, the outfit trains the recruits with single-barrelled guns collected from villagers who have licence for the weapons. Once the training is complete, they hand over sophisticated weapons procured from agents through Nagaland to the trainees. From the very beginning, the recruits are trained to plant IEDs on railway tracks.&#8221;
> 
> Seven single-barrelled guns and 15 gelatin sticks were recovered during the raid. Six of the arrested cadres were taking bomb training when the police nabbed them.
> 
> The source said the militant outfit has links with at least two over-ground groups, which are advocating bifurcation of the district. &#8220;We are interrogating the cadres for more information so that people backing the outfit can be arrested,&#8221; he added.
> 
> The Hills Tiger Force was floated in 2009, after Dispur renamed North Cachar Hills as Dima Hasao, to demand bifurcation of the district so that a new one, with the nomenclature North Cachar Hills, can be formed for non-Dimasas.
> 
> The outfit was behind the attacks on a goods train and burning of 30 Dimasa huts near Haflong in the district a month ago.
> 
> A week back, it planted a bomb on a railway track at Mahur. It has also been on an extortion drive, the source said.



Attack plan revealed


----------



## notsuperstitious

Aryan_B said:


> tell me bilal why dont western press pick up these incredible stories?


 
The same reason why Pakistani press does not but Indian press does. Because it concerns us and not a threat to others.

But you may continue whining while harboring terrorists world over.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 53fd

*Maoist kill ward member in Orissa:*



> Mohana: Maoists on Monday night gunned down another panchayati raj institution leader in Khuripani village in Khaprakhol block of Balangir district.
> 
> In another incident, Maoist have urged voters to boycott the Umerkote by-poll and threatened to kill BJD leaders when they visit the areas for campaigning. In large number of posters which were noticed in several areas of Raighar block, the Mainpur division of the CPI(Maoist) has invited the tribal voters not to cast their ballots in the forthcoming by-poll for the Umerkote assembly constituency.
> 
> According to initial reports, the Maoist called out ward member of Khuripani village, Krushna Punji, from his house and shot him dead. The ward member of Khuripani under Rengali panchayat in Khaprakhol block of Bolangir, Krushna Punji, has been killed by the Maoists who labelled him as a police informer. Some unidentifies Maoists on Monday night between eight and nine came to Krushna's house and took him to a nearby place. Then the Maoists shot him dead. A member of the ruling BJD have branded Krushna as a police informer citing the reason for his brutal killing in a letter found out from the place where he was killed.



Odisha: Maoists gunned down ward member in Balangir district; Maoist urged voters to boycott Umerkote by-poll, Orissa Current News


----------



## 53fd

*Kerala Maoists get training in Jharkhand:*



> KOZHIKODE: At least half a dozen Maoist cadres from Kerala have been sent to Jharkhand for military training, raising security concern in the state.
> 
> According to the sources, the cadres from Kerala will be inducted to the People's Liberation Guerrilla Army (PLGA) after undergoing military training. This assumes importance in the backdrop of the decision of Maoists to carve out a new guerrilla zone in South India, especially in Kerala, Karnataka and Tamil Nadu.
> 
> Sources said the trained Maoist cadres would be deployed in the Kerala-Karnataka -Tamil Nadu border. Senior Maoist leaders are visiting the region on a regular basis to oversee the activities.
> 
> Reliable sources revealed that one of the Maoist leaders sent for military training was Sinoj alias Ramesan, who was arrested from Mananthawady in Wayanad on July 14, 2009. He later jumped bail and went underground. Hailing from Thalikkulam in Thrissur, Sinoj was the state committee member of the recently dissolved CPI (Maoist) group. He was the activist of the CPI-ML (Red Flag) before joining the Maoist fold.
> 
> So far, there has been no confirmation about the presence of Malayalis in the PLGA in spite of reports that the Maoists had raised a few squads comprising Malayalis and they had been operating in the Nilambur-Gudallur area in the Kerala-Tamil Nadu border. Raids conducted by the police, however, failed to spot any traces of the squad movement in the area.



Kerala Maoists get training in Jharkhand - Times Of India


----------



## 53fd

*Explosives recovered in Jharkhand:*



> Security forces recover huge cache of detonators from Bundu area. According to Ranchi SSP Saket Kumar Singh the 403 detonators were in plastic sacks.



Jharkhand-explosive:Security forces recover huge cache of detonators from Bundu


----------



## SpArK

news.outlookindia.com | Naxal Attack in Dantewada: 2 Jawans Killed, 4 Injured


----------



## 53fd

*Arms haul in Central Kashmir*



> SRINAGAR, Nov 16: Security forces have recovered huge cache of arms and ammunition from Central Kashmir district of Ganderbal today.
> 
> A police spokesman said here that Ganderbal Police and 24 Rashtriya Rifles (RR) launched a joint cordon and search operation in Najwan forest area. During the search, one UBGL launcher, three UBGL grenades, four detonators, one pistol, six pistol rounds , 242 AK rounds, two AK magazines, two Chinese grenades, three kilograms of explosive material, three meters fuse wire, two blankets and one gas cylinder were recovered from the hideout, the spokesman added.
> 
> Police have registered a case in this regard and are looking for the militants, who had stored these arms and ammunition in the forest area. The area is thought to be the transit for militants who cross over to South Kashmir from the North Kashmir after infiltration.
> 
> Police said a grenade blast occurred on the roadside at village Doen, Chadoora in the Central Kashmir district of Budgam today. However, no loss of life or injury was reported in the incident, said the police, adding that a case has been registered in this regard and investigations taken up.



Daily Excelsior....News Page


----------



## 53fd

*Naxal Attack in Dantewada: 2 Jawans Killed, 4 Injured*



> Two CISF jawans were killed and four others injured when Naxals ambushed a patrol team deployed at a National Mineral Development Corporation (NMDC) mine at Chhattisgarh's Dantewada district today.
> 
> "The Naxals opened fire at a patrol team deployed at an NMDC mine at Aakash Nagar under Bicheli station area killing two CISF jawans and injuring four others," a police official said.
> 
> The jawans retaliated following which the Naxals fled, police said.
> 
> The injured have been admitted to a local hospital.



news.outlookindia.com | Naxal Attack in Dantewada: 2 Jawans Killed, 4 Injured

---------- Post added at 11:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 AM ----------

*J&K: Top Hizbul Militant Killed in Encounter*



> A top Hiz-bul-Mujahideen militant was killed in an encounter with security forces in south Kashmir's Shopian district today.
> 
> On information about presence of militants in the area, security forces launched a cordon and search operation in Shalidora village in Keller area of Shopian, 55 kms from here, last night, officials said.
> 
> Militants opened fire on security forces in the wee hours which was retaliated, triggering off a gun battle.
> 
> Muneer Ahmad Kalas, a top self-styled commander of Hibz-ul-Mujahideen, was killed in the operation, the officials said, adding security forces were looking for another militant.



news.outlookindia.com | J&K: Top Hizbul Militant Killed in Encounter


----------



## Areesh

fateh71 said:


> The same reason why Pakistani press does not but Indian press does. Because it concerns us and not a threat to others.
> 
> But you may continue whining while harboring terrorists world over.



And you may continue whining while harboring national characteristic of whining.


----------



## 53fd

*Tribal rights activist Valsa murdered in Jharkhand*



> Sister Valsa John, 50, a prominent tribal rights activist who had spearheaded an anti-displacement movement against the PANEM coal mines in Pakur district, was murdered in her sleep by unidentified men on Tuesday.
> 
> &#8220;The miscreants had damaged her face and inflicted several injuries on her
> 
> 
> body," said Pakur superintendent of police (SP) Amarnath Khanna.
> 
> Police reportedly recovered posters left behind by the CPI(Maoist). Khanna, however, declined any Naxal involvement in the murder.
> Valsa, a member of the Sisters of Charity Jesus and Mary congregation, had been living in the village for the last 12 years. She used to live in the house of the parganet, or the head of cluster of tribal villages, under tight security arrangements provided by local tribals.
> 
> Most of her bodyguards were the tribal women of Pachubera village. However, four months back she left the accommodation and moved into the house of villager Sona Ram Hembrom.
> 
> Khanna, who was quoting eyewitnesses, said around 50 people carrying traditional arms laid siege of the house around 11.30 on Tuesday night.
> 
> Valsa&#8217;s brother, who is in Kochi, said she had spoken to her elder sister over phone that evening and mentioned that she faced death threats from the mining mafia.
> 
> According to the SP, the police managed to reach the spot around 5am on Wednesday as the village where Valsa lived was far from the city.
> 
> &#8220;Tension prevails after the incident in the PANEM Coalmines area, but we have managed to keep things under control so far,&#8221; he added.
> 
> Valsa had led agitations against the PANEM coalmines located in Aalubera and Pachubera localities under Amrapara block of Pakur district in 2005 and 2006. She supported the local tribals and successfully managed to keep coal miners away till they accepted all their demands.
> 
> The coalmines eventually came into existence on November 30, 2006 after a memorandum of understanding was signed. Jharkhand former deputy chief minister Stephen Marandi was also one of the signatories of the MoU. Marandi, who had been a staunch supporter of Valsa in her campaigns, condemned the incident.
> 
> Valsa&#8217;s last rites will be performed in Dumka on Wednesday after her relatives from Kerala arrive.



Tribal rights activist Valsa murdered in Jharkhand - Hindustan Times


----------



## Nalwa

Areesh said:


> And you may continue whining while harboring national characteristic of whining.



Scroll up and see who was the first to whine here!


----------



## 53fd

*Five hand grenades recovered in Assam:*



> SIVASAGAR, Nov 16: The recovery of five hand grenades from the premises of one Dharmeshwar Konwar in the Laguabari area on the outskirts of Demow in Sivasagar district, today has caused concern for Sivasagar police .
> 
> Demow Police, acting on a specific information, on Wednesday, at the wee hours launched a search in the Laguabari area and seized the five hand grenades hidden beneath the earth in a plastic bag. However, the grenades were defused and later handed over to Sivasagar Police.
> 
> Police said they were of &#8220;very high intensity,&#8221; capable of causing immense damage. Such grenades were used only by the defence forces or terror groups.
> 
> On the other hand, Police sources added that Trailokya Hazarika (35), a residence of Lakhurakhan Gaon of Sonari, was arrested under suspicion, who during interrogation revealed that he was a wage-earner and had been hired to keep the grenades by some unidentified militants. The police are making further investigations.



The Sentinel


----------



## 53fd

*Cop blown up while defusing bomb*



> A Bomb Disposal Squad officer died on Monday when a crude bomb he was trying to defuse exploded. The victim and two others were defusing a pile of 1,100 bombs seized from Bolpur&#8217;s strife-stricken Nanoor a day before. Preliminary probe and eye-witness reports suggest that the officer had deviated from operating procedures and tried to tear open the bomb casing and burn the gunpowder inside. The three officers were not attired in the now-mandatory &#8220;bomb suits&#8221; which could have withstood the impact of the explosion.
> 
> Union minister Mukul Roy reached the spot and met the victims at Burdwan Medical College hospital. &#8220;The chief minister expressed her grief on the incident. A Rs 10-lakh compensation will also be provided to the next of kin. The funeral will be held in Lalbagh with due honour,&#8221; Roy told TOI.
> 
> Chief minister Mamata Banerjee also expressed her concern over piling up of bombs in an area where police are conducting combing operations intermittently. It was here on July 27, 2000, 11 Trinamool Congress supporters were brutally murdered. A court last year, convicted 44 CPM supporters and leaders to life imprisonment for their role in it. The simmering tension in the once CPM stronghold, however, still refuses to ebb. Roy alleged, &#8220;These are still being fomented by CPM.&#8221;
> 
> According to eye-witnesses and police sources, Naunehar Mirza - a Birbhum police sub-inspector - was among the team disposing crude bombs in Nanoor&#8217;s Suchpur. The bombs seized on Sunday were buried underground in three plastic containers. Mirza and two other policemen were injured when the bombs suddenly went off . They were first taken to a local hospital and later referred to Burdwan Medical College. But Mirza died on the way.
> 
> &#8220;Prima facie, the accident took place when they were unearthing the bombs. The bomb exploded suddenly. The victim was immediately rushed to Burdwan,&#8221; Birbhum SP Nishat Parvez said. Bolpur SDPO Debasmita Das, who also reached the spot immediately, said, &#8220;The sub-inspector was an officer of the bomb squad. They were disposing the bombs which were recovered yesterday.&#8221;
> 
> Mirza, who was originally attached to District Intelligence Branch, went to Suchpur from Suri on Monday morning along with two constables of the Bomb Disposal Squad. Other policemen joined them from Nanoor police station. According to sources, Mirza didn&#8217;t have such training but he reportedly had enough experience. He had been with police for the last a decade-and-a-half and spent most of his tenure in Birbhum.
> 
> According to locals, the team had already disposed of most of the bombs stockpiled there. But unable to stand the noise, they then tried to defuse the bombs by cutting the wire and throw the explosives into fire. They perhaps reasoned this will cut down the noise. Mirza himself was cutting the wire of the bombs, locals claimed.
> 
> In September 2006, two officers from CID&#8217;s Bomb Disposal Squad were also killed when an IED they were trying to defuse exploded. The officers, television footage later revealed, were actually hammering the IED to open its metal casing.



Cop blown up while defusing bomb : Nagaland Post: National News


----------



## 53fd

*STF man killed in encounter in Kashmir:*



> JAMMU : A policeman of Special Task Force was today killed in a fierce gunbattle between security forces and two militants, who have been trapped in a cordon in Kishtwar district of Jammu and Kashmir, officials said.
> 
> Acting on a tip off, army and police personnel launched a cordon-and-search operation in Bakhari-Pinjar forest belt of Kishtwar district to track down the two militants at 6:15 AM hours today, an Army officer said.
> 
> During the search operation, the militants fired on the security personnel who fired back leading to an exchange of fire, the officer said, adding STF policeman Bilal Ahmed was killed in the encounter.
> 
> The encounter was going on till last reports came in. (AGENCIES)



Daily Excelsior....News Page


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists slit throat of village head
*


> Maoists slit the throat of a village head and chopped the finger of a school teacher on the first day of a two-day rebel-backed bandh in Malkangiri and Koraput districts today.
> 
> While Rama Kunja, 50, was killed at Bhubanpalli, the teacher suffered the brutality when he was trying to open the door of his school in Malkangiri district, police said.
> 
> The bandh, which was called demanding withdrawal of security forces, affected normal life as vehicles were off the road and shops and educational institutions remained closed.



http://www.dnaindia.com/india/report_maoists-slit-throat-of-village-head_1613370


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists More Dangerous Than Terrorists: Mamata*



> Talking tough after fresh Naxal violence in West Bengal, Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee today said Maoists were more dangerous than terrorists and warned that her government would not remain a mute spectator.
> 
> The Trinamool leader also hit out at the Maoists saying they cannot talk peace and kill people.
> 
> Mamata's warning came a day after the Maoists offered to extend their unilateral ceasefire offer by four months if the operation by Joint Forces was kept suspended for the same period.
> 
> "You cannot talk peace and kill people. We cannot sit back and watch. We have to maintain law and order. We cannot suck our fingers when the killings go on," she said, adding Maoists were more dangerous than terrorists.
> 
> Mamata, however, said, "I still feel good sense will prevail on them and they will come back to the mainstream. If they come to the mainstream, the state government will take responsibility. It is a duty of the government to give protection to people."
> 
> The Chief Minister was speaking at a meeting to mourn the killing of two Trinamool supporters by the Maoists at Balarampur in Purulia district on Monday.
> 
> The joint security forces meanwhile stepped up anti- Maoist operations, carrying out searches and raids in Purulia and West Midnapore districts of junglemahal and recovered a huge quantity of arms, ammunition and explosive material.
> 
> Two Insas rifles, 100 rounds of AK47 and Insas rifle ammunition, 60 kg of explosive materials, mines, gelatine sticks and fuse wire were seized from Purnapani, an area between Salboni and Lalgarh police stations in West Midnapore district, police sources said.
> 
> Mamata claimed some people were helping the Maoists with money and shelter.
> 
> "The government is keeping a watch on them," she said and urged people to stay vigilant about their activities, particularly in Uttarpara in Hoogly district and activities of students of universities like the Jadavpur University.
> 
> "I know all people are not bad, but you must keep a watch," Banerjee said.
> 
> District superintendent of police Praveen Tripathy said the searches followed the questioning of PCPA convenor Asit Mahato who was arrested from Gorneta village on November 13.
> 
> Mahato, the prime accused in the Jnaneswari Express train disaster carrying a cash reward of Rs 1 lakh on his head, was arrested following information provided by five arrested Maoists.
> 
> Yesterday, 200 rounds of ammunition, 13 country-made rifles and 85 kg of explosive powder were seized from Berabagdorha in Kotwali police station area by the joint forces in the same district, police sources said.
> 
> In Purulia district, the joint forces under newly-appointed Superintendent of Police, Counter Insurgency Forces, Manoj Verma, were searching for the Ayodhya squad of the Maoists who killed two Trinamool Congressmen Ajit Singh Sardar and his son Baku Singh Sardar at Ghatbera on Monday night, while two ultras were killed in a subsequent encounter.
> 
> Searches were made at Balarampur, Arsa, Bagmundi and Bandwan police station areas, the sources said.



news.outlookindia.com | Maoists More Dangerous Than Terrorists: Mamata


----------



## 53fd

*Four civilians injured in bomb blasts across Manipur:*



> IMPHAL, Nov 17 &#8211; An explosion inside a scrap shop caused injuries to two persons this afternoon here and, in a separate incident, two persons were wounded when a bomb exploded in a market in Ukhrul district today .
> In the first incident, a blast took place at around 12:30 pm in front of a scrap shop at Uripok Yambem Leikai in Imphal West. The injured have been indentified as Opendrakumar, 36, s/o Sorbon Rai of Sitawari district in Bihar at present staying at Major Khul here and the other as Laishram Kaoba, 42, s/o (L) Tomba of Langthabal.
> 
> In another incident, two non-locals were injured in a bomb attack at a busy market in Ukhrul district, police said today. At around 5.10 this evening, a hand-grenade lobbed by assailants at a hardware shop at Dewland Market in Ukhrul district exploded wounding two shopkeepers.
> 
> The injured have been identified as Vijay Sharma, 45 of Tikai village, Rajasthan and Ashok Rai, 30 from Majab Thakur district of Rajasthan, the official said.



The Assam Tribune Online


----------



## Kazhugu

Top Naxals surrender before Mamata: Latest News, Videos, Photos | Times of India


i knew this would escape the eyes of the concerned...so posting it...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 53fd

*ULFA hideout busted, 3 ultras killed:*



> GUWAHATI, Nov 17 &#8211; The Army busted a hideout of the United Liberation Front of Asom (ULFA) in the Namsai reserve forest area in Arunachal Pradesh and killed three militants.
> 
> Police sources said that a group of ULFA militants were taking shelter in Namsai area to launch extortion drive in Assam-Arunachal Pradesh border areas and at around 4 am today, the Army launched an operation killing three militants.
> 
> Two of the militants killed in the encounter have been identified as Kapil Bora and Ramen Gogoi. The third is yet to be identified. Army recovered one AK 47 rifle and grenades from the hideout.



The Assam Tribune Online

---------- Post added at 11:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 PM ----------

*HM militant killed, IED defused:*



> SRINAGAR, Nov 17: A Hizbul Mujahideen militant was killed in an encounter with the security forces in South Kashmir's Shopian district today.
> 
> Police said that security forces surrounded a house in village Shalidoora, Keller, Shopian district after information about the presence of militants there early today.
> 
> Police said when the holed up militants were challenged, they started firing at the troops. One local militant belonging to Hizbul Mujahideen was killed.
> 
> Police said that no collateral damage was caused to life and property in the area. No security force personnel was injured in the encounter, police added.
> 
> Police said that the militant was active in the area for last one year. One AK-47 rifle and two magazines were recovered from the encounter site.
> 
> The militant was identified as Muneer Ahmad Kaalas son of Noorudn Kaalas resident of Bajra Abhama Keller in district Shopian. The body was taken to police station where from it was handed over to the relatives for last rites.
> 
> IGP Kashmir, S M Sahai later visited Shopian to take stock of the situation.
> 
> Meanwhile, a major tragedy was averted today when security forces detected and defused a powerful five kilogramme of Improvised Explosive Device (IED) planted by militants in Kupwara district.
> 
> Police said a patrol party detected the pressure cooker IED planted by the militant at Lassipora on Kupwara-Sogam road.
> 
> The device was destroyed in the nearby fields by a bomb disposal squad of the police. The explosive was planted apparently to target the Army convoys, which pass through the area every morning.



Daily Excelsior....News Page


----------



## IndoCarib

BBC News - Maoists admit they killed India nun Valsa John


----------



## MiloMayor

India needs to address this problem at its earliest. Recently our company stopped working in Orissa because of this issue. We had paid to this particular guy - Kishanji . And today I heard this guy was killed. Can anybody confirm this?


----------



## Bhairava

http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/142794-top-maoist-leader-kishenji-killed.html#post2321684


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Imphal: Blast ahead of PM visit, one killed*



> IMPHAL: Two days ahead of Prime Minister Manmohan Singh and UPA chairperson Sonia Gandhi's Imphal visit, rebels triggered a bomb explosion at the historic palace compound in the heart of the capital on Wednesday killing a rickshaw puller and injuring two women bystanders.
> 
> The explosion took place around 11.10 am near the high security entrance gate of the venue for ten-day long state-sponsored Sangai tourism festival.
> 
> Minutes after the blast, layers of water-tight security rings were thrown in at the restive twin-capital districts of Imphal West and Imphal East in view of the leaders' visit on Saturday.
> 
> The bomb exploded on the second day of a three-day bandh called by the underground Kangleipak Communist Party, Military council (KCP-MC) to denounce an alleged fake encounter killing of one of its cadres by Manipur police commandos recently.
> 
> Following the blast, additional security forces were rushed to the spot and all the entrance gates of the festival venue were sealed. Almost all the stalls at the festival venue were also shut down fearing more blasts.
> 
> Eye witnesses said the bomb, probably kept inside a rickshaw went off near the gate of the venue for the festival killing its puller - Md Kora (51) of Irong Umang village in Thoubal district - and injuring two women by-standers - Ch Bidyapati Devi (25) and Y Bala Devi (53).
> 
> The two, who received minor splinter injuries, were rushed to a private nursing home at the state capital.
> 
> A police officer said investigation was on to ascertain the veracity of the blast and a rapid search operation was also on in and around the spot. He did not rule the possibility of the deceased rickshaw pulled being the bomb carrier.
> 
> No group has claimed responsibility for Wednesday's blast till the time of filing this report.
> 
> The PM and UPA chairperson will pay their one-day visit to Imphal on Saturday to inaugurate some major projects including the auditorium of Manipur Film Development Corporation and assembly and high court buildings. Besides inaugurating the projects, the duo will also address the public at the historic Kangla fort, all in Imphal's centre that witnessed frequent bomb explosions triggered by rebels since the last few months.
> 
> Accompanied by central officials, the prime minister and the Congress president will land at Imphal airport in a special BSF flight at 10.30 am and they will return back on the same flight to the national capital in the afternoon, official sources said. Ahead of their visit a team of Special Protection Group (SPG) arrived at Imphal on Tuesday.




Imphal: Blast ahead of PM visit, one killed - The Times of India


----------



## Devil Soul

*Maoist rebels kill 11 in attacks in eastern India*
By INDRAJIT SINGH | AP &#8211; 1 hr 27 mins ago
PATNA, India (AP) &#8212; Maoist rebels have killed 11 people in attacks across an eastern Indian state after their leader died in a gunbattle with security forces, police said.
The rebels blew up railway tracks at two points in Jharkhand before dawn Sunday to protest the Nov. 24 killing of Koteshwar Rao, alias Kishanji, in the neighboring state of West Bengal, police Superintendent D.V. Sharma said.
Hours earlier, they had attacked a police convoy traveling with a state lawmaker in western Jharkhand, detonating explosives and spraying gunfire that left 10 officers and a young boy dead.
Another officer was hospitalized with injuries. Former Jharkhand Speaker Inder Singh Namdhari escaped unharmed.
The rebels, inspired by Chinese revolutionary leader Mao Zedong, have been fighting for more than three decades in several Indian states to demand land and jobs for agricultural laborers and the poor.
Referred to as Naxalites, after the West Bengal village of Naxalbari where the movement began in 1967, they frequently target police and government workers.
Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has called the rebels the biggest internal threat to India's security.
Last month, security forces launched a hunt for Kishanji and other rebel leaders in the jungles of West Bengal, eventually killing the top rebel in a gunbattle and seizing large stocks of arms and ammunition.
The rebels have vowed to avenge his death.
Left-wing politicians have protested the killing as well, saying the rebel leader could have been made to surrender.


----------



## salvage

india's insurgency problem is hopeless...this is what happens when u supress people and discriminate on basis of religion and castes.


----------



## 53fd

RIP to the dead.


----------



## Lyrical Mockery

Top ULFA leader, Indian journalist arrested in Myanmar - Hindustan Times

ULFA leader Paresh Baruah arrested in Myanmar: Reports - Video | The Times of India


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

thats pretty despicable they even killed an innocent boy


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Maoists trigger IED blast in Dumka*



> Dumka (Jharkhand), Dec 4 (PTI) A day after the deadly Latehar attack, the Maoists today exploded an improvised explosive device (IED) near Kendua forest in Dumka district, a top police official said here.
> 
> "The IED, hidden near Basuloi river bank at the forest in Gopikandar police station, was exploded by Maoists. There was no harm," Superintendent of Police Hemant Toppo said.
> 
> He said police personnel, who were on long range patrolling, were to pass through the forests.
> 
> Luckily, the explosion occurred much earlier, the SP said.




Maoists trigger IED blast in Dumka -


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Naxalites attack CRPF's CoBRA camp, one held*



> Gaya: A suspected Naxalite was injured after a group of heavily-armed Naxalites attacked a CRPF's CoBRA battalion camp in Bihar's Gaya district, police said on Monday.
> 
> After a three hour encounter, the suspected ultra was arrested on Sunday night while he was found lying injured outside the camp under Dumaria police station area, Magadh range Deputy Inspector General of Police (DIG) N Hasnain Khan said.
> 
> The injured has been admitted to a hospital under police custody, he said adding efforts were being made to ascertain his identity.
> 
> The suspected Naxalite is believed to have been hit by a bullet in the encounter.
> 
> PTI



http://zeenews.**********/news/nation/naxalites-attack-crpf-s-cobra-camp-one-held_745433.html


----------



## Omar1984

*More trouble for Advani's yatra in Punjab*



Senior Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) leader L.K. Advani continued to face protests on the second day of his Jan Chetna Yatra in Punjab. 

Activists of the pro-hardline fringe Akali factions and radical Sikh organisations disrupted his public rally at Amritsar late Monday evening by raising pro-Khalistan slogans.

Shiromani Akali Dal (Amritsar) president Simranjit Singh Mann was detained as he attempted to lead a group of activists to disrupt the campaign. Mr. Mann had earlier announced that his party would oppose Mr. Advani's yatra as he had openly supported Operation Blue Star in 1984.

Slogan-shouting men disrupted Mr. Advani's first public meeting in the holy city. While the BJP workers clashed with the protesters, the security forces had a tough time in restoring order, after which Mr. Advani resumed his speech. 

Three persons were reportedly taken into custody.

Black flags waved

There were reports that some protesters threw eggs at Mr. Advani's rath enroute Ludhiana on Sunday evening. Activists of some radical organisations waved black flags when the yatra passed by Barnala town.

In his address at various places, Mr. Advani continued to target the UPA and reiterated that the BJP along with its allies would force the Congress and its ruling alliance partners into disclosing the names of the political leaders and others, whose black money had been stashed away in Swiss banks. 

He was confident that the National Democratic Alliance (NDA) constituents would succeed in exposing the involvement of the Congress leaders in rampant corruption at various places.

While urging UPA chairperson and Congress president, Sonia Gandhi, to break her silence on the 2G scam, Mr. Advani said that the issues of corruption, black money and inflation would be discussed thoroughly in the forthcoming winter session of Parliament. 

He said that with the massive support from the people and right thinking Congress leaders, the NDA would force the UPA to concede the demand of initiating the process of bringing back black money.


The Hindu : News / National : More trouble for Advani's yatra in Punjab


----------



## IndoCarib

^^^^^
old news


----------



## Omar1984

^ November 2011 is not old.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

i didnt see it posted here earlier; thanks for sharing. 

correct me if im wrong -- I dont think BJP (a hardline hinduist party) would have much success in politics in a place like indian-administered Punjab....why they'd even bother?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkd

Maoists kill ten police in east India

RAIPUR, India &#8212; A landmine attack by Maoist rebels in eastern India struck the convoy of a senior politician, killing ten policemen and a young boy, officials said on Sunday.

The attack in Jharkhand state came during a two-day shutdown imposed by the Maoists in many areas which they control, to protest against the police killing last month of one of their top leaders Koteswar Rao, better known as Kishenji.

"Ten security personnel and a boy were killed on Saturday evening when Maoists triggered a powerful landmine targeting the convoy of Inder Singh Namdhari," local district police chief Dev Bihari Sharma told AFP by phone.

"The escort vehicle following the VIP vehicle was exploded by the landmine," Sharma said. "It was a huge blast. Two policemen are also injured."

Namdhari, a state lawmaker and former Speaker of the Jharkhand assembly, was travelling through forests about 160 kilometres (100 miles) east of the state capital Ranchi when the attack happened.

He was unhurt, and no further details about the boy were available.

Railway tracks in the state were also blown up in two places before dawn on Sunday in suspected Maoist strikes.

The Maoist insurgency, which began in 1967, feeds off land disputes, police brutality and corruption, and is strongest in the poorest and most deprived areas of India, many of which are rich in natural resources.

AFP: Maoists kill ten police in east India


----------



## Dance

Maoists kidnap seven labourers in Bihar

JAMUI: Seven labourers were kidnapped on Friday by armed Maoists from Pakari village of Bihar's Naxal-hit Jamui district. 

More than 50 heavily-armed guerrillas reached the place where a bridge over Kiul River is being constructed by labourers of a private construction firm around 2 AM and abducted four labourers identified as Chandan Yadav, Pradip Yadav, Phultoos Yadav and Vihay Singh, sources said. 

They later went to another site where labourers were engaged in construction of a water tank of state Public Health Engineering Department (PHED) and kidnapped three of them. 

They were identified as Dharmendra Yadav, Yogendra Yadav and Anil Singh. 

The Maoist cadre took the labourers away in Garhi forest areas at gun-point, they said. 

The labourers were kidnapped after the construction firm failed to meet their demands for money, sources said. 

A combing operation has been launched in the forest areas at Garhi to secure safe release of the labourers, officials said. 

CRPF and Special Task Force (STF) of Bihar police were engaged in the operation

Maoists kidnap seven labourers in Bihar - The Times of India


----------



## Windjammer

NEW DELHI: PLGA (People's Liberation Guerilla Army), which is celebrating its 11th anniversary from December 2, has called for intensifying its war against the state, essentially against the security forces, including the Indian Army, implying that the Red ultras would scale up their violent strikes.

Besides, Dandakaranya, where CPI (Maoist) has a free run, the PLGA has called for turning Bihar-Jharkhand into a "liberated zone". With joint forces focusing on West Bengal, Maoists are concentrating on Jharkhand and Bihar, where the heat on them is comparatively less.

"Let us develop PLGA into PLA and guerilla warfare into mobile warfare with the aim of developing Dandakaranya and Bihar-Jharkhand into liberated areas." the statement issued by comrade Deoji, member of the party's Central Military Commission (CMC), exhorted.

Calling out to people, especially tribals and dalits and all oppressed classes, to join the armed movement, the PLGA statement, dated November 20, criticized activist Anna Hazare and his team members for starting a non-violent struggle of the masses. "In order to divert the militant struggles of the people, NGOs run with the guidance of imperialists and those under the leadership of persons like Anna Hazare are bringing forth struggle forms like hunger strikes in the name of non-violence."

Maoists are worried over shrinking popular support, thanks to Team Anna's popularity.

"On December 2, PLGA completes 11 years. On this occasion, CMC is giving a call to celebrate the anniversary in all our guerilla zones and red resistance areas with the determination to defeat Operation Green Hunt (OGH)... In the People's War... nearly 150 best daughters and sons of the soil and ordinary people have laid down their lives since December 2010 to September 2011," claimed the outfit.

The statement declared, "As a consequence of distorted development... the impact of the world economic crisis is severe on our country too. Increase in corruption, unemployment, price rise, poverty and displacement, living conditions of the oppressed working class, peasant and middle class people became unbearable... Material conditions are ripening for revolution. Strikes and agitations of all sections of people are increasing. Economic struggles are turning into political struggles..."

Identifying some areas, where people's protest is on, the statement named "struggles like Lalgarh, Kalinganagar, Narayanapatna, anti-Posco, Niayamagiri, Mali, Deomali, Singareni, Open casts, Polavaram, Sompeta, Kakarapalli, Jaitapur and Greater Noida, Telangana, Kashmir..."

It urged people to join them. "Play your role in isolating and defeating the enemy! Join the PLGA...Integrate with the deluge of mass movements rising in several areas in our country... There can be no fundamental change without completely destroying the exploiting classes...Let us teach a lesson to the mercenary Indian Army which loots, repress and suppress the toiling masses by intensifying our glorious People's War," it added.

Maoist guerilla army targeting security forces - The Times of India


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Blast at Oil India installation in Assam*



> *Separatists Friday blew up a major installation of India&#8217;s premier oil exploration firm Oil India Limited (OIL) in Assam, triggering a massive fire leaping up to more than 100 metres.
> *
> 
> The blast took place at the oil collection station (OCS) at Tipling, close to the OIL headquarters at Duliajan in Dibrugarh district, about 550 km east of Guwahati, officials said.
> The outlawed United Liberation Front of Asom (ULFA) has claimed responsibility for the attack.
> 
> *&#8220;We claim responsibility for the explosion. The attack is part of our campaign to strike at vital installations as we believe the Indian government is exploiting our natural resources,&#8221; a rebel statement received by IANS read.*
> 
> Witnesses and OIL officials said the fire was visible from a distance of about five km and was leaping up to 100 metres.
> 
> &#8220;More than 15 fire tenders were trying to douse the flames,&#8221; an OIL official said.
> There were no immediate reports of any casualties.
> 
> &#8220;We can estimate the extent of damage only after the fire is doused. Also we don&#8217;t know the reason for the fire yet,&#8221; the OIL official said.



Blast at Oil India installation in Assam


*Blast in Imphal, six injured*



> Imphal: Six people were injured here Wednesday afternoon when a powerful bomb went off in the Public Works Department (PWD) office complex in a crowded area of the Manipur capital, police said.
> 
> The blast took place around 1.35 p.m. at a parking lot, police said.




Blast in Imphal, six injured


----------



## IndoCarib

Save India, Wipe Out Naxals: Maoist victims to Government - India - DNA


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Suspected PLFI ultras gun down elderly man in Khunti*



> PTI | 12:12 AM,Dec 18,2011
> 
> Khunti (Jharkhand), Dec 17 (PTI) An elderly man was tonight shot dead by suspected ultras of the People's Liberation Front of India (PLFI) in Khunti district, police said. A 70-year-old man was killed when the ultras opened fire on a trekker carrying traders returning from Marangada village bazaar, Khunti Superintendent of Police M Tamilwanan said here.



Suspected PLFI ultras gun down elderly man in Khunti, IBN Live News








*Bomb explodes in Congress office in Manipur*



> Imphal, Dec 19, (PTI):
> 
> A bomb exploded in the office of the Congress Youth Forum in interior Thoubal district of Manipur late last night, damaging office property.
> 
> Officials said that hundreds of local residents including women launched a sit-in protest against the incident this morning.
> 
> Assailants have been attacking the houses of politicians - both ruling and opposition - in the past few weeks by hurling grenades or bombs at their houses.
> 
> Sources said security and police forces have been alerted by the state government to prevent any untoward incident during the coming Manipur Assembly elections in February next year.



Bomb explodes in Congress office in Manipur


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

'Maoists looking east, taking Ulfa's help' - The Times of India



> GUWAHATI: Maoists are looking to regain their strength and expand their presence and this time they are looking east. The two-day DGP-IGP convention of northeastern states revealed that Maoist rebels have recently chosen the region for strengthening their movement and are trying to sneak into Assam with the help of some Ulfa cadres. The convention emphasized on restricting the recent activities of Maoist militants in the region and planned to prepare strategies to combat them.
> 
> The convention, which took off on Monday, discussed the recent spurt in incidents of extortion, abduction and militancy in the region. "The Maoists are trying to increase their presence in the region. Many overground Ulfa cadres are acting as Maoist rebels in the state. Though they are not large in numbers yet, they're trying to gather strength in the border areas of Assam-Meghalaya, Assam-Nagaland and Assam-Arunachal Pradesh," said state police IGP (SB) Khagen Sarma.
> 
> Regarding the training camps of these Maoists rebels, Sarma said, "Not all of them are trained. However, some are well-trained. According to intelligence sources, some Maoist cadres have been trained by Nagaland and Manipur-based militant outfits."
> 
> Assam police DGP Shankar Baruah added the militant outfits of the region are getting arms from separatist groups of Myanmar through neighboring states. "The militant groups here are getting arms through the Myanmar-Mizoram and Myanmar-Nagaland routes. Manipur-based outfits have strong links with Maoists and are helping them create a base in the region as well," said Baruah.
> 
> Baruah added the convention is going to prepare an action plan to combat cross-border terrorism. "Terrorism is no longer an inter-state problem. Rather, it has crossed the boundaries of states and even the borders of the country and become cross-border terrorism. This convention is a platform to exchange valuable information and to develop inter-state coordination to combat terrorism in a united manner," said Baruah.
> 
> Apart from the DGPs, additional DGPs and IGPs of all the northeastern states participated in the convention. On the other hand, West Bengal DGP N Mukherjee, NIA special DG Prakash Mishra and IB additional director R N Behura also attended the convention. State chief secretary Naba Kumar Das was also present in the convention.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*CoBRA Jawan succumbs to wounds suffered in encounter
*



> Jamshedpur, Dec 22 : One of the two CoBRA jawans, who were injured in an encounter with the Maoists in West Singhbhum district yesterday, succumbed to his injuries today, the police said.
> 
> The jawan, who was identified as Sukhdev Singh, died of his injuries, West Singhbhum Superintendent of Police Arjun Kumar Singh in Chaibasa.
> 
> He said the other injured jawan was being treated in a hospital.
> 
> The encounter took place between Bandu and Pandua villages on the borders of West Singhbhum and Khunti districts last night in which the police had claimed that some ultras were shot at.



CoBRA Jawan succumbs to wounds suffered in encounter - NewsReporter.in


----------



## Dance

Maoists burn three timber mills in Gaya​

GAYA: In what is being seen as a diversionary tactic to draw attention away from the recovery of pornographic CDs and sex stimulants recovered from two of the Naxal hideouts, over 50 heavily armed Naxals belonging to CPI(Maoist) on Thursday night put on fire three timber mills in the Kothi police station area of the Naxal-affected Sherghati subdivision of the district.

Reports reaching the district headquarters say that the Naxals also damaged one tractor during their operation against the timber mills.

Confirming the incident of burning of the three timber mills by the Maoists, Sherghati SDPO Mahindra Prasad Basantri said that the cause of the Naxal operation against the three timber mills was yet to be ascertained.

The SDPO, however, did not confirm damage caused to one tractor. Asked whether the Naxals also left behind any note at the place of occurrence, the SDPO replied in the negative.

Police sources do not rule out non-payment of "levy" (protection money) to the Naxals by the timber mill owners of the Kothi police station area as an important reason that provoked the Naxals to target the timber mills.

Reports also say that the same group participated in all the three arson operations executed by the Naxals. The incident has caused anxiety in the local business community.

The Maoist operation is also being seen as an act of defiance and 'brave face putting' in view of the frequent combing and other operations undertaken jointly by the combined forces of COBRA, CRPF, SAP, STF and district police to flush out the Naxals and destroy their hideouts.

Several such operations have been conducted in the neighbouring Dumaria and Imamganj police station areas of the district.

According to Naxal watchers, the recovery of pornographic CDs and sex stimulants from Naxal hideouts in the Barachatti police station area of the district is bound to cause acute embarrassment to the top leadership of the banned organization claiming to be engaged in a direct fight with the alleged exploiters.

Recovery of sex stimulants tends to confirm the belief that behavioural correction was required to reduce the growing indifference bordering hostility among the same section which not long back provided welcome and prolonged hospitality to the Maoist squad members during their visits to the villages either for shelter or for planning and execution of the Red agenda.

Maoists burn three timber mills in Gaya - The Times of India


----------



## 53fd

*3 CRPF jawans killed, one injured:*



> SRINAGAR : Three CRPF jawans were killed and another injured in a fratricide incident, the first of this year in the force in the Kashmir Valley, at a camp in south Kashmir&#8217;s Kulgam district, police said today.
> 
> Firing shots were heard inside the barrack of 18th Battalion CRPF at Kulgam town, 75 km from here, at around 10.45 PM last night, a senior police officer said.
> 
> Head Constables Suman Pillay and P Sibbu died on the spot while S D Murthy and Javed Hussain (same rank) were critically injured in the firing incident.
> 
> Hussain, who had sustained injuries from bullets and a sharp-edged weapon, later succumbed while being shifted to a hospital here, the officer said.
> 
> All the four jawans were posted as drivers in the force.
> 
> Superintendent of Police Kulgam Maqsood-uz-Zaman said the other jawans, who were present inside the barrack at the time of incident, have been detained for questioning.
> 
> &#8220;We have started investigations. It is premature to comment on it yet,&#8221; he added.
> 
> This is the first incident of fratricide in CRPF this year in the Kashmir Valley. (PTI)



DAILY EXCELSIOR


----------



## 53fd

*NC worker shot dead by militants in Batamaloo:*



> SRINAGAR, Dec 24: Militants today shot dead a National Conference (NC) worker in Srinagar's Batamaloo area early in the morning.
> 
> Police identified the NC worker as 40-year-old Bashir Ahmad Dar. While giving details about the incident, police said that he was shot at Rekka Chowk, Batamaloo outside his shop at around 9.20 a m
> 
> Dar's shop is in the ground floor of the building while the other floors of the building housed the Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF). Eyewitnesses said that as soon as Dar reached near his shop, he was fired at by a pistol wielding militant from point blank range.
> 
> Militants fled from the scene after carrying out the attack, leaving Dar in a pool of blood. The CRPF posted nearby immediately rushed towards him and he was removed to SMHS hospital where doctors declared him brought dead.
> 
> The militants strike created panic in the area and police and security officials immediately rushed to the spot. The searches were conducted for the suspected militants who shot dead the NC worker.
> 
> The incident took place hardly 400 meters from Srinagar's Civil Secretariat and 100 meters from Srinagar's Police Control Room (PRC).
> 
> Dar's body was handed over to his relatives by the police and hundreds attended his last rites at Dobhi Mohalla in Batamaloo in the afternoon.
> 
> This is the second killing in the Dar family. Earlier in the early 1990s, Dar's father Jamal Dar of Dobhi Mohalla who was block president of the NC was shot dead by militants. But despite Jamal's killing, his son continued to be with the active worker of the NC.
> 
> Islamic Movement of Kashmir (ISM) has claimed responsibility for the attack. They have threatened to continue to carry out such attacks against mainstream political parties. This is for the third time that this unknown militant outfit has claimed responsibility for any strike in Kashmir.
> 
> The security agencies suspected that the IMK might be a shadow outfit of either Lashkar-e-Toiba (LeT) or Hizbul Mojahideen. But so far the investigations carried out by them have not established any clue about this outfit and its links to LeT or HM.
> 
> This organization earlier claimed attack on the Minister for Rural Development and Parliamentary Affairs, Ali Mohammad Sagar two weeks ago and on a NC block president in Safa Kadal, one month ago.
> 
> A spokesman of the ruling NC said that party president Dr Farooq Abdullah and general secretary Sheikh Nazir Ahmad have condemned the killing of the NC worker. "While describing it as an inhuman the NC leaders have said that such killings have not helped us in the past and blood shed in Kashmir should come to an end", said the spokesman.
> 
> The opposition People's Democratic Party (PDP) has condemned the killing of NC worker and has said the death was a brutal murder. In a statement issued here, the party has said that the undemocratic forces behind the killing of the NC worker must be brought to light and punished according to the law of the land.
> 
> It many be mentioned here that this is the third attack on any NC leader in Srinagar in past one month and fourth in Kashmir. Two weeks ago (December 11) militants carried out an assassination bid on the Minister for Rural Development and Parliamentary Affairs, Ali Mohammad Sagar. He escaped unhurt but his one of the security guards was killed and three others were injured in downtown outside his ancestral home.
> 
> On December 2, militants shot at and critically injured an NC Block president, Ghulam Ahmad, in the downtown's Safa Kadal area. And last month (November 25), militants critically injured NC block president of Panzoo village in South Kashmir's Tral area. Police, however, last week arrested the militants responsible for carrying out an attack on NC Block president Panzoo village.



Daily Excelsior....News Page

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lem34

^^^ thank you bilalbhai thats incredible. why do you think indias problems are not given as much space in western media after all they are far bigger and more important country than pakistan??


----------



## RPK

*http://zeenews.**********/news/north-east/three-ulfa-cadre-killed-in-gunfight_748742.html
*
Itanagar: Three ULFA cadre were shot dead in an encounter with security forces at Namsai in Lohit district of Arunachal Pradesh, police said today. 

The ultras were killed in an encounter with personnel of 26 Maratha Light Infantry regiment near Noadehing Bridge at Namsai in Assam-Arunachal boundary at around 10.15 PM last night, sources said. 



"Security forces have been alerted after a specific information about a kidnappings conspiracy plotted by the cadre," Namsai SDPO B Gohain said this morning. 

The rebels were asked to surrender but they opened fire at the army personnel and a gunfight started, he said. The slain ultras were identified as Dheeraj Duwara, Shibkumar Maran and Janak Maran who hail from Makum in Assam's Tinsukia district. 

One 9 mm pistol, a .22 pistol and a Chinese grenade were found in their possession, Gohain said. 

PTI


----------



## Dance

Abduction by Naxalites: Cops file missing case​
MANGALORE: The police, who consistently stated that reports of abduction of a police informer by Naxalites were baseless rumours, finally registered a missing case in Hebri police station on Saturday.
When reports of abduction of Sadashiva Gowda of Kabbinale village in Karkala taluk first surfaced a week ago, the police claimed ignorance about the incident.
After being in a denial mode for five days, the police swiftly changed tracks to register a missing case on the complaint filed by Sadashiva Gowdas brother Raju Gowda.
Sadashiva Gowda, who was making a living by weaving bamboo baskets, set out to collect cane from the forest in order to weave baskets on Monday, and is missing ever since.
It was journalists who were first tipped off about the abduction, when a person identifying himself as Vishwa from a Naxalite group, announced the kidnapping of police informer Sadashiva Gowda.
The police department now blames the relatives of Sadashiva Gowda for not promptly lodging a missing complaint. IGP (Western Range) Pratap Reddy neither confirmed the abduction nor denied the registration of missing complaint.
He said the police were in touch with the family members of Gowda since the day he went missing.
The department, however, had not received any call from any one, and thus had no reasons to believe it to be an abduction, police said. However not leaving anything to chance, the police had intensified its search operations by forming police teams, they added.
Sources in Hebri police said the Anti-Naxal Force (ANF), with the help of 20 persons, had intensified combing operations. The search parties, which returned to base camps on Sunday evening, had failed to get any clues leading to either the Naxalites or Gowda.
Anti-Naxal Force DIG Alok Kumar denied any intense combing operations by the ANF. So far, none has contacted the ANF seeking its help. If somebody consults us, we will extend all help, he said.

Abduction by Naxalites: Cops file missing case - southindia - Karnataka - ibnlive


----------



## Abingdonboy

It's no surprise India has such insurgency issues, the sheer diversity is a major reason. An easy way to describe today&#8217;s India would be by comparison to the European Union (EU). If the EU is able to achieve greater integration through a single currency, similarity in legal and administrative structures, unified security and foreign affairs management, and a sense of patriotic loyalty to the Union among the citizens of member nations, then it will closely resemble India. The Indian constitution recognizes 23 official languages3 while the EU has 20 official languages.4 The official figure of &#8220;mother tongues&#8221; spoken in India is 1,683, of which an estimated 850 are in daily use. The SIL Ethnologue lists 387 living languages for India.5 The social, cultural, religious and ethnic diversity of India surpasses that of the EU.

What is surprising and impressive is India's success against these insurgencies and success in integrating and harmonising the nation.


----------



## Respect4Respect01

Indians need to stop worrying about Pakistan, they should take care of 36 freedom movements going on in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lem34

Respect4Respect01 said:


> Indians need to stop worrying about Pakistan, they should take care of 36 freedom movements going on in India.



yaar I thought it was 34. didn't realise its gone up. that's incredible

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Respect4Respect01

Aryan_B said:


> yaar I thought it was 34. didn't realise its gone up. that's incredible



they are increasing day by day Aryan bhai.


----------



## foxbat

Respect4Respect01 said:


> Indians need to stop worrying about Pakistan, they should take care of 36 freedom movements going on in India.






Aryan_B said:


> yaar I thought it was 34. didn't realise its gone up. that's incredible





We need to mate.. After all we were a single country a few decades back.. And those few decades have shown that while we are able to preserve our integrity even despite 36 freedom movements, our erstwhile brethren do not have that capability and even a single freedom movement can lead to their country getting broken up like it happened in East Pakistan.. We saw how *incredibly *sad you guys were 40 years back just around this time, so we worry a little bit when some similar trends start popping up in Pakistan.. Kya karen... Purana rishta hai na aap se.


----------



## Areesh

foxbat said:


> We need to mate.. After all we were a single country a few decades back.. And those few decades have shown that while we are able to preserve our integrity even despite 36 freedom movements, our erstwhile brethren do not have that capability and even a single freedom movement can lead to their country getting broken up like it happened in East Pakistan.. We saw how *incredibly *sad you guys were 40 years back just around this time, so we worry a little bit when some similar trends start popping up in Pakistan.. Kya karen... Purana rishta hai na aap se.


 
36 movements in Bharat are different from what happened in East Pakistan for various reasons. The geography being the biggest one. Things are difficult to understand for Indian youth like you to understand hence you see 1971 east Pakistan in everything from Baluchistan to Sindh to FATA. Good thing is Indian politicians are sane enough to know the difference. And that's what matters.


----------



## 53fd

foxbat said:


> We need to mate.. After all we were a single country a few decades back.. And those few decades have shown that while we are able to preserve our integrity even despite 36 freedom movements, our erstwhile brethren do not have that capability and even a single freedom movement can lead to their country getting broken up like it happened in East Pakistan.. We saw how *incredibly *sad you guys were 40 years back just around this time, so we worry a little bit when some similar trends start popping up in Pakistan.. Kya karen... Purana rishta hai na aap se.



Yes, what happened 40 years back is comparable to what happened when the Indian subcontinent was split into 3 pieces in 1947, or when the Hindus of North India were converted to Muslims, & were ruled by Muslims for centuries. But that's another topic. Even Sri Lanka saw LTTE violence over 3 decades supported by you-know-who, with over 40,000 people killed in Sri Lanka from 2000-2010; & Sri Lanka's population is the size of Karachi's population (20 million). Pakistan's insurgency in Balochistan will die as well, any insurgency needs external support to survive. India's problem is different because there are deeper faultlines in India, there are parallel governments in certain states with the Marxists in power (despite India apparently being the biggest democracy in the world), then you have districts in states that are controlled by Maoists that are completely out of the control of the state; & are unchallenged. These are embedded & ingrained in Indian society without outside interference, so India will always be plagued by these problems. After all, more Indians have died from 1994-2005 than Pakistanis have in the WOT from 2001-2011. So please, look after your own problems before 'showing concern' about Pakistan.


----------



## Yeti

bilalhaider said:


> Yes, what happened 40 years back is comparable to what happened when the Indian subcontinent was split into 3 pieces in 1947, or when the Hindus of North India were converted to Muslims, & were ruled by Muslims for centuries. But that's another topic. Even Sri Lanka saw LTTE violence over 3 decades supported by you-know-who, with over 40,000 people killed in Sri Lanka from 2000-2010; & Sri Lanka's population is the size of Karachi's population (20 million). Pakistan's insurgency in Balochistan will die as well, any insurgency needs external support to survive. India's problem is different because there are deeper faultlines in India, there are parallel governments in certain states with the Marxists in power (despite India apparently being the biggest democracy in the world), then you have districts in states that are controlled by Maoists that are completely out of the control of the state; & are unchallenged. These are embedded & ingrained in Indian society without outside interference, so India will always be plagued by these problems. After all, more Indians have died from 1994-2005 than Pakistanis have in the WOT from 2001-2011. So please, look after your own problems before 'showing concern' about Pakistan.




Off-topic and false information you do not have figures showing the amount of fatalities and last time I checked the Bengal people in the election had voted the CPI out of power.


----------



## foxbat

bilalhaider said:


> Yes, what happened 40 years back is comparable to what happened when the Indian subcontinent was split into 3 pieces in 1947, or when the Hindus of North India were converted to Muslims, & were ruled by Muslims for centuries. But that's another topic. Even Sri Lanka saw LTTE violence over 3 decades supported by you-know-who, with over 40,000 people killed in Sri Lanka from 2000-2010; & Sri Lanka's population is the size of Karachi's population (20 million). Pakistan's insurgency in Balochistan will die as well, any insurgency needs external support to survive. India's problem is different because there are deeper faultlines in India, there are parallel governments in certain states with the Marxists in power (despite India apparently being the biggest democracy in the world), then you have districts in states that are controlled by Maoists that are completely out of the control of the state; & are unchallenged. These are embedded & ingrained in Indian society without outside interference, so India will always be plagued by these problems. After all, more Indians have died from 1994-2005 than Pakistanis have in the WOT from 2001-2011. So please, look after your own problems before 'showing concern' about Pakistan.



India's problems are a discussion for a different thread.. Isnt it? Why bring those in a thread about Pakistan and its problems in Baluchistan.. I hear there was another blast there today..

And for the record, there was 1 key difference between 1947 and 1971

In 1947 a foreign occupier divided its colony into 2 parts before giving them independence
In 1971 a part of an independent country broke away to form a separate country.. 

Thats why 1947 and 1971 can not be compared..


----------



## 53fd

foxbat said:


> India's problems are a discussion for a different thread.. Isnt it? Why bring those in a thread about Pakistan and its problems in Baluchistan.. I hear there was another blast there today..



Yes, but there are still more casualties from violence in India than there are in Pakistan, as well almost daily blasts in India. Check out the Indian insurgency thread for daily updates, you will get plenty of them. Best to look after yourself & your country before showing 'your concern' for Pakistan.



> And for the record, there was 1 key difference between 1947 and 1971



But you forget the biggest similarity, that you did not want partition, but we did, & we split the Indian subcontinent into 3 pieces. Just like the Bangladesh sought help from a foreign nation in 1971, the British helped us in the partition of the Indian subcontinent in 1947. But that's for a separate discussion.

Even Sri Lanka saw LTTE violence over 3 decades supported by you-know-who, with over 40,000 people killed in Sri Lanka from 2000-2010; & Sri Lanka's population is the size of Karachi's population (20 million). Pakistan's insurgency in Balochistan will die as well, any insurgency needs external support to survive. India's problem is different because there are deeper faultlines in India, there are parallel governments in certain states with the Marxists in power (despite India apparently being the biggest democracy in the world), then you have districts in states that are controlled by Maoists that are completely out of the control of the state; & are unchallenged. These are embedded & ingrained in Indian society without outside interference, so India will always be plagued by these problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Yeti said:


> as well almost *daily blasts in India*
> 
> 
> More lies and going off-topic


 
Yaar yeti I know you were banned from the forum but since you are unbanned do visit that sticky Indian insurgency thread for further information. Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

Areesh said:


> Yaar yeti I know you were banned from the forum but since you are unbanned do visit that sticky Indian insurgency thread for further information. Thank you.



I hadn't posted on that thread for over a month, as a gesture of goodwill on my part. But there is a lot of stuff that can be posted about India, & there are bomb blasts taking place in India every other day.


----------



## Yeti

Areesh said:


> Yaar yeti I know you were banned from the forum but since you are unbanned do visit that sticky Indian insurgency thread for further information. Thank you.




I read the Times of India everyday i would have known about the almost daily bomb blast lol


----------



## Areesh

bilalhaider said:


> I hadn't posted on that thread for over a month, as a gesture of goodwill on my part. But there is a lot of stuff that can be posted about India, & there are bomb blasts taking place in India every other day.


 
Well the Indian mentality is that if something happened in Mumbai or Dehli or Kolkatta or Ahmedabad or any other major city then it deserves to be called as "bomb blast". Some huge BOOM in Chattisgarh or Manipur or Assam or Bihar doesn't fit into the "bomb blast" category. Or since they weren't perpetrated by Muslims hence aren't worthy to be called "bomb blast" or to be discussed. You know all this mentality and perception thing yaar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 53fd

Areesh said:


> Well the Indian mentality is that if something happened in Mumbai or Dehli or Kolkatta or Ahmedabad or any other major city then it deserves to be called as "bomb blast". Some huge BOOM in Chattisgarh or Manipur or Assam or Bihar doesn't fit into the "bomb blast" category. Or since they weren't perpetrated by Muslims hence aren't worthy to be called "bomb blast" or to be discussed. You know all this mentality and perception thing yaar.



But I also think that it's more to do with the fact that certain Indians think that these poor, backward people who suffer from poverty & violence are a shame to the great Indian democracy, even though they comprise of the majority of the Indian population.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Militants Attack Manipur Minister's House*



> Imphal: Unidentified militants attacked the private house of Manipur's Health Minister L Jayenta Kumar in Imphal West district by exploding a grenade which injured a passer-by, official sources said.
> 
> The militants lobbed the grenade at around 7 pm last night when the minister was outside the house campaigning for the forthcoming assembly elections on January 28.
> 
> A woman identified as Memcha Devi who was standing around Kumar's house was injured besides and two vehicles parked in nearby were damaged, sources said.
> 
> Kumar said no militant organisation had demanded money from him and it was not known who lobbed the grenades.




Militants attack Manipur minister's house - The Times of India


----------



## Dance

7 killed in Bihar's Maoist heartland

After yet another bout of abduction, extortion and murder in Bihar's Maoist heartland, the police on Saturday recovered the bullet-riddled bodies of four persons kidnapped in Jamui district.

Three persons belonging to the minority Ansari community were shot dead by the rebels from a village in the Jhajha block in the early hours of Friday. Four others were kidnapped and the ultras later shot them dead and disposed of their bodies in a neighbouring village pond, police sources said.

Superintendent of Police R.N. Singh told The Hindu that the Maoists later stuck leaflets on village walls, accusing the seven of indulging in extortion and rape in the name of the Communist Party of India (Maoist).

However, police authorities do not view this as a plausible theory as only three of the seven killed had criminal antecedents, dating back to several years.

Pointing out that the motive still remained murky, Mr. Singh said that of the four people abducted, one was a retired fourth-grade employee, while two others were daily wage-earners.

Earlier this year, two internecine feuds occurred between Naxals and tribal communities &#8212; six members from the Koda community were killed in Munger district in July, while three from the Kharwar tribe were gunned down in Rohtas district in early August.

The main reason cited here was a power struggle between the Yadav-dominated Naxal hierarchy and the tribal communities, some of whose members earlier sided with the ultras and were now attempting to break away.

Despite some successful government initiatives, there has been no let-up in anti-social activities across the Munger-Jamui belt, with the outlaws orchestrating at least two major incidents in the past month, in which landless labourers contracted by private construction firms were abducted for levy extortion.

The Hindu : States / Other States : 7 killed in Bihar's Maoist heartland


----------



## Bhairava

bilalhaider said:


> I hadn't posted on that thread for over a month, as a gesture of goodwill on my part. But there is a lot of stuff that can be posted about India, & there are bomb blasts taking place in India every other day.



Gesture of goodwill!!..Are you serious ?

Its not that your post here makes any difference..We have hundreds of newspaper in vernacular and english that anyway print these stories...So go ahead..post to your heart's content..

People nowadays take online persona a bit too seriously..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harshad

Areesh said:


> Well the Indian mentality is that if something happened in Mumbai or Dehli or Kolkatta or Ahmedabad or any other major city then it deserves to be called as "bomb blast". Some huge BOOM in Chattisgarh or Manipur or Assam or Bihar doesn't fit into the "bomb blast" category. Or since they weren't perpetrated by Muslims hence aren't worthy to be called "bomb blast" or to be discussed. You know all this mentality and perception thing yaar.



its not about muslims but the terrorist attacks funded and organised by foreign enemy(pakistan)


----------



## 53fd

*3 injured in Assam grenade bomb blast:*



> Jorhat, Jan. 2: Three persons were injured, one of them critically, in a grenade explosion on the busy GNB Road in the heart of Tinsukia town this evening.
> 
> One of the injured was shifted to Assam Medical College and Hospital, Dibrugarh.
> 
> Police sources said suspected Ulfa militants, who came in a blue Maruti van, threw the grenade at a shop, Shankar Glass House, owned by Kishan Minda. But the grenade missed the target and exploded outside the shop, damaging glass panes. A car parked near the shop was also damaged.
> 
> An eyewitness said, &#8220;A car stopped in front of Shankar Glass House and one person got down to buy potatoes from a roadside vendor. As soon as he got back into the car, they threw the grenade and fled.&#8221;
> 
> The police have tightened security in and around the town and are trying to locate the vehicle in which the militants were suspected to have come.
> 
> Earlier in the day, troops of the army&#8217;s 18 Jat regiment recovered an improvised explosive device (IED), wrapped in a white polythene bag, from a Tata Winger passenger vehicle at Chabua in Dibrugarh district. The vehicle was going from Tinsukia to Dibrugarh.
> 
> The police have detained eight persons, including a woman, for questioning.
> 
> In another incident, army troops apprehended an Ulfa militant, identified as Hemkanta Changmai, at Lekhapni in Dibrugarh district today. An AK-81 was recovered from him.
> 
> Security forces have intensified vigil in Upper Assam given the recent spurt in Ulfa activity. The forces are also on the alert in the area for Maoists.



Three hurt in Tinsukia bomb blast


----------



## Dance

Shadow of Naxals resurfaces in Udupi

UDUPI: The body of Sadashiva Gowda, 45, who was allegedly kidnapped by naxalites on December 20, was found in a decomposed state in the deep forests of Nadpalu in Karkala taluk. 
The body was found in a sitting posture under a tree, with both the hands tied to the front. A placard with the message &#8220;Police Mahithidararige Takka Shasthi Madiddeve&#8221; (we have taught the police informers a lesson) was placed under the tree. 
ANF Inspector General Alok Kumar confirmed to media that Gowda&#8217;s relatives had identified the body. Udupi SP Ravi Kumar, who was also present, said further details could be obtained only after investigation. Gowda&#8217;s younger brother Raju and his relatives found it difficult to identify his body, as it was totally decomposed.
Sadashiva Gowda, a resident of Thingalamakki in Nadpalu village, was last spotted in Mavinakatte, purchasing grocery items from a petty shop. Gowda was unmarried and used to venture deep inside forests for days together and collect forest produce and sell them in nearby towns upon return. Prior to shifting to Nadpalu he was residing in Gundi near Hebri town.
A mediaperson in Kundapura reportedly received a phone call from one Vishwa who claimed to be a naxalite, who said that Gowda was taught a lesson for being a police and media informer. Except for that phone call, there was no other formal claim from the naxalites or members of the CPI (Maoist). Following the rumour that Gowda had been kidnapped by the Anti-Naxalite Force, the police had intensified combing operations in the forests of Nadpalu, Mutlupadi, Kabbinale, Edu, Nooralbettu, Naravi, Shirlalu and other areas. 
Udupi SP had ruled out the kidnap of Gowda by naxalites saying there was no demand for a ransom or any other demand from them. 
Udupi&#8217;s Brush With Naxals
Naxalites had killed Bhoja Shetty, a teacher and his relative Rajesh Shetty in Nadpalu on May 15, 2008. They had killed one Keshava Yadiyala, a landlord and BJP leader, on December 7, 2008. In 2009, a gram panchayat candidate and another forest personnel had been kidnapped by naxalites.

Shadow of Naxals resurfaces in Udupi - southindia - Karnataka - ibnlive

---------- Post added at 03:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:07 PM ----------

Maoist stirs hit railway freight

Maoists&#8217; disruption of railway services on the border of the district has posed a big problem to railway freight traffic, particularly on the Kottavalasa and Kirandul (KK line), a single line between Andhra Pradesh, Odisha and Chhattisgarh.

The Kottavalasa and Kirandul line comes under the Waltair division of the East Coast Railway, and is one of the best railway lines for freight traffic in the Indian railways.

Sources said that the division would lose nearly two to three per cent of the total goods earnings due to Maoist activities such as derailment of empty rakes, freight wagons, locomotives, removal of tracks over long stretches and snapping of communication links along the route, etc. Iron ore movement along the 450 km KK line remained suspended for a few days recently.

The KK line is exclusively dedicated to transporting millions of tonnes of iron ore from Bailadila, the location of the National Mineral Development Corporation&#8217;s mines in neighbouring Chhattis-garh to meet the requirement of the Visakhapat-nam Steel Plant and several other steel manufacturing plants besides some coastal movement through the Visakhapatnam Port to other parts of the globe.

While admitting Maoist disruption of freight traffic through the KK line, the Waltair divisional railway manager, Mr N. Kasinath, said on Tuesday that despite this, the division could handle freight traffic on the line.

Maoist stirs hit railway freight | Deccan Chronicle


----------



## Windjammer

Three policemen were killed and as many injured when Maoists triggered a landmine explosion when they were proceeding to the site of a previous blast in Odisha's Kandhamal district today.

The landmine went off when the team with two trained dogs was proceeding in a vehicle on Kotagarh-Srirampur road to the site of the blast that had taken place yesterday in the area, state Home Secretary UN Behera told reporters.

The explosion took place barely three km from a CRPF camp, leaving the vehicle badly damaged, Behera said.

The deceased included two police constables and a homeguard, the home secretary said. The trio were identified as Sunasir Mohanty, Umakant Jani and Sangram Lenka.

The three injured police personnel were immediately taken to a health centre at Kotagarh and then to Baliguda hospital.

They were now being shifted to MKCG Medical College Hospital, SDPO of Baliguda Satyajit Nayak said.

One person had been killed in yesterday's landmine blast on Kotagarh-Srirampur road in the same area.

The blast took place barely three km from a CRPF camp, leaving the vehicle badly damaged, Behera said adding combing operation was intensified in the area.

"It was a clear ambush by red rebels. They had perhaps information about movement of police party to yesterday's explosion site and laid a trap," said a local police officer.

The deceased included two police constables and a homeguard, the home secretary said. The trio were identified as Sunasir Mohanty, Umakant Jani and Sangram Lenka.

The injured - Padmanav Dehuri, Basant Behera and Noha Pradhan - were airlifted to SCB Medical College Hospital in Cuttack.

"Condition of one of them was critical," said a doctor supervising treatment of the injured policemen.

Condemning the incident, Chief Minister Naveen Patnaik announced ex-gratia for families of the three slain police personnel. While family of each slain policeman would get an ex-gratia of Rs8 lakh, every family was entitled to get Rs10 lakh as insurance coverage, a release issued by the chief minister's office said.

Patnaik also announced a government job for one member of each slain police man and special family pension. "The government will bear all treatment cost of the injured police personnel," he said.

Instructing the police to step up combing operations, Patnaik asked the director general of police (DGP) to ensure that the personnel engaged in the anti-Maoist operations strictly follow the standard operation procedure (SOP).

Sources said that the six personnel who rushed to inspect yesterday's explosion site "did not follow the SOP which led to the killing of three cops".

Police Constable-Sepoy Association alleged that the low ranking personnel were rushed to yesterday's blast site in a vehicle without following the procedure laid down for anti-Maoist operation.

Security personnel should reach the site of naxal violence either by motor bike or on foot. "In case of Kotagarh incident, they were sent to the blast site by a vehicle which could be ambushed by the red rebels," a police officer in Kandhamal district alleged.

Three cops killed in landmine blast - India - DNA


----------



## Areesh

^^^

Lol since no Indian seems to be interested in showing condolence for these soldiers because they are more interested in trolling elsewhere I must do the same in their place.

Rest in peace for the deceased soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

Maoists slit throat of a person

A person was killed by Maoists at Bandhugaon in Odisha's Koraput district charging him to be a police informer, police said.

The dead man was idenified as Enkana Kadranga (35) of Tolopalesu village, they said.

A group of armed Maoists waylaid Kadranga while he was returning to Tolopalesu from Elgawalsa, about 100 km from here, under Bandhugaon police limits last night and slit his throat. His body was spotted by local villagers this morning, they said.

Superintendent of Police, Koraput, Anup Kumar Sahoo said: "We have received information about the incident but as the spot of the crime lies in a remote area, our men are taking all precautionary measures to reach the spot and recover the body. 
Details will be known once our party reaches the spot."

A Maoist letter recovered from the spot revealed that Kadranga was killed as he was acting as a police informer, sources said.

Maoists slit throat of a person


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

IED found near Congress office in Imphal - The Times of India



> IMPHAL: A powerful improvised explosive device (IED) was found planted near the high-security Pradesh Congress Committee (PCC) office in the heart of Imphal on Sunday morning.
> 
> The four-kg bomb was found planted on the eastern side of the PCC office within the complex of Gandhi Memorial hall located adjacent to the Congress office.
> 
> Members of the Manipur police bomb squad rushed to the spot, safely retrieved the bomb and detonated it at a safe place. Following the incident, security has been tightened in and around the PCC office where AICC leaders, the CM and senior leaders of the party frequently hold meetings ahead of the polls.
> 
> In a separate incident, unknown persons exploded a grenade on Saturday night at a camp at Charangpat village in Thoubal district, injuring one. Sources said the attackers also opened fire around 7.10 pm. Two hours later, another grenade went off at the residence of a Congress worker in the same district. A Congress office at Jiribam sub-division bordering Assam was also set ablaze by unknown men around the same time.
> 
> On Sunday morning, a grenade was found at the office of the Kumbi block Congress office in Bishnupur district.
> 
> The coordinating committee of seven underground outfits, known as CorCom, has imposed an indefinite ban on the Congress. Security has been beefed up in the state in view of the rebels' threat.
> 
> CorCom, comprising KCP, KYKL, Prepak, Prepak (Pro), RPF, UNLF and UPPK, said the ban was imposed to denounce the Okram Ibobi Singh-led Congress party's stance against the people and the revolutionary movement.
> 
> On Friday, PCC president Gaikhangam, white saying that diktats issued during polls by underground outfits is not a new thing, said banning a particular party was "very unfortunate".


----------



## Omar1984

*&#8220;Khalistan Ka Jinn&#8221; &#8211; Another attempt by Indian Media to terrorize the People of Punjab*

Ludhiana /Chandigarh (September 25, 2009): It could be termed as another attempt by Hindi Media to terrorize the people of Punjab as IBN7, one of main Hindi news channels telecasted in India, showed an &#8220;exclusive&#8221; &#8216;news drama&#8217; titled &#8220;Khalistan Ka Jinn&#8221;. The whole story telecasted by the channel just looked like a staged drama as channel repeatedly showed persons (so-called terrorists) armed with weapons, taking training of arms, huge quantity of automatic weapons, ammunition and explosives but without any further explanation. Surely most of these persons, except recently and previously arrested Sikhs, had nothing to do with contemporary Punjab or Sikh movement and most of these shots were pre-recoded shots that did not relate to Punjab or Sikhs.

Channel claimed that peace of Punjab was violated by killing of a Dera Sauda follower few weeks back that was followed by murder of &#8220;religious leader&#8221; Rulda Singh (Ex-head of Rashtriya Sikh Sangat &#8211; RSS, a dummy organization that was banned by Sri Akal Takhat Sahib some years back) but did not dare to speak even a word about murder of four innocent Sikhs by Dera Sauda Sirsa (DSS) followers.

The whole drama that was telecasted at 22:00 hrs (IST) lasted about 30 minutes and was aimed at terrorizing the people of Punjab and defaming Sikhs as proposed &#8220;terrorists&#8221;. It is a clear instance of &#8220;embedded journalism&#8217; that is an integral part of Indian media reporting. SAD (Asr) Panch Pardhani, Sikh Federation of Australia and Sikh Students Federation has strongly condemned such moves of Indian Media.


&#8220;Khalistan Ka Jinn&#8221; &#8211; Another attempt by Indian Media to terrorize the People of Punjab*|*SikhSiyasat.net &#8211; Sikh News and Multimedia.

---------- Post added at 05:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:26 PM ----------


----------



## RickyBahal

^^^ (September 25, 2009)


----------



## Omar1984

*IAF chopper comes under Naxal fire*

RAIPUR: Naxals fired upon an Indian Air Force helicopter which had been sent to help the police-CRPF operation in Dantewada district, sources said.


IAF chopper comes under Naxal fire - Times Of India

---------- Post added at 05:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:35 PM ----------




RickyBahal said:


> ^^^ (September 25, 2009)



And when was the Sikh massacre? 1984.

Proves that Sikhs still wont forget the atrocities committed by hindus.


----------



## Omar1984

*SAD(Amritsar) to contest Punjab election on issue of Khalistan*

Tuesday, 03 January 2012
By Satinder Bains

CHANDIGARH: Simranjit Singh Mann President of Shiromani Akali Dal(Amritsar) on Tuesday announced that his party would contest the Punjab assembly elections on the issue of Khalistan. He also released the first list of 45 candidates.

Addressing a press conference here Mann said that Sikhs cant get justice without creation of Khalistan. *He said that in SGPC elections, 5,75 lakh Sikhs supported demand of Khalistan.* He said that he may not succeed but he will continue to raise the issue. He stated that other parties like SAD(Badal), Congress and Peoples Party of Punjab(PPP) were not taking up issues related with Punjab and Sikhs. He asked these parties why issues like river waters, transfer of Chandigarh and punjabi speaking areas to Punjab and justice for victims of 1984 genocide were missing from their agenda ? 

He also said that SAD and Congress who ruled the state have failed to create jobs for 43 lakh unemployed youth in Punjab. main political parties were getting bribe from industrialists which is the reason industry is bringing labour from Bihar and Uttar Pardesh and indulging in power theft at the cost of common consumers.

Mann also criticised Union Home Minister P. Chidambram for his statement that there was threat of attack from across the border. He said that such false propaganda was being done to give bad name to Sikh community. He said that let Home minister seal the Nepal border which is main source of smuggling of drugs and arms into India through Uttar Pardesh.

Mann also flayed the Congress and allied parties of UPA for failing to support Lok Pal bill. He said that in India people worship Money(Luxmi) which is main reason for Lok pal bill falling in Rajya Sabha.


Mann also said that SAD(Badal) President Sukhbir Singh Badal has accepted moral defeat and also accepted that he was not competent to handle the government.


SAD(Amritsar) to contest Punjab election on issue of Khalistan @ www.punjabnewsline.com


----------



## Omar1984

*Punjab Assembly Election 2012: Mann Dal to contest all seats*


Fatehgarh Sahib (December 14, 2011) The Shiromani Akali Dal (Amritsar) led by S. Simranjeet Singh Mann, has declared that it would contest all 117 seats in the upcoming Punjab assembly elections. *The party has declared to contest the elections on the issue of &#8220;Khalistan&#8221; (separate Sikh homeland).*

The party would forge alliance with only those political parties which would highlight the Khalistan issue, SAD(A) chief Simranjit Singh Mann said.

Slamming Chief Minister Parkash Singh Badal and Punjab Congress head Amarinder Singh, Mann said both the leaders were &#8220;chips off the old block&#8221;.

&#8220;About 40 lakh youths were unemployed during Amarinder&#8217;s regime. This figure has increased to 43 lakh during the SAD (B) regime,&#8221; he said.

&#8220;Amarinder is fielding former Punjab DGP Sarabjeet Singh Virk and Badal former state DGP Parmdeep Singh Gill in the elections,&#8221; Mann said. He alleged all these officers are guilty for mass level human rights violations.



Punjab Assembly Election 2012: Mann Dal to contest all seats | SikhSiyasat.net &#8211; Sikh News and Multimedia.


Good news for Sikhs. Soon we will have a Khalistan flag icon in this forum.

LONG LIVE PAKISTAN-KHALISTAN FRIENDSHIP !!!!!!!!


----------



## Omar1984

*Seizure of T-shirts: Sikh bodies criticize police crackdown*







Amritsar (December 23, 2011): Describing the police crackdown as uncalled and unwarranted, the Sikh organizations today criticized the seizure of T-shirts on which photograph of Sant Jarnail Singh Bhindrawale along with Khalistani slogans were imbibed from Ludhiana city.

In a statement, Dal Khalsa&#8217;s senior most leader Satnam Singh Paonta Sahib has flayed the police action and theory. He went on to question the police as how could T-shirts that are being sold openly in markets, shops in all cities since many years would suddenly &#8220;vitiate the peaceful atmosphere in the state&#8221;.

He said calendars, stickers, coffee-mugs, key chains and T-shirts carrying Sant Bhindrawale&#8217;s pictures were already in circulation in huge quantity ever since Akal Takht has declared him a &#8216;great martyr&#8217; in 2003. &#8220;For Sikhs, he is a martyr and his portrait has been installed in the Darbar Sahib museum by the SGPC.&#8221;

Sikh Students Federation has criticized the police raids for targeting the Sikh Youth for making free expression of their feelings. SSF Vice-President Bhai Makhan Singh Gandhuan said that Sant Jarnail Singh Bhindranwale was great Sikh of 20th century, and his image is installed in National Sikh Museum situated in Darbar Sahib Complex at Amritsar. Shiv Sena and the Punjab police would not succeed in their wicked plan to curb the popularity of image of Sant Bhindranwale, he asserted.

Youths in villages and towns of the state can be seen sporting bright yellow T-shirts, emblazoned with huge photos of Sant Jarnail Singh Bhindranwale. And the paraphernalia is being openly sold in prominent markets in all major cities, claimed the former president of the radical Sikh group.

Dal Khalsa smells some design behind the seizure and registration of a case under 153 IPC as the elections to the state assembly are round the corner. We fail to understand what prompted police to implicate Manwinder Singh Gyaspura, the whistleblower who brought to fore Hondh-Chillar massacre that took place in Haryana, in this case.

Satnam Singh Paunta Sahib of Dal Khalsa asked the Chief Minister of the state to look into the matter and order the cancellation of the FIR as manufacturing or selling T-shirts is not banned. He claimed that even the Supreme Court and High Court had ruled in one of its rulings that demanding Khalistan was no crime as long as the campaign was pursued in a peaceful and democratic manner.


Seizure of T-shirts: Sikh bodies criticize police crackdown*|*SikhSiyasat.net &#8211; Sikh News and Multimedia.

---------- Post added at 05:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:55 PM ----------

*Human Rights Abuses in Punjab and Wikileaks: Alam Sena&#8217;s existence find mention in US diplomatic cable*


Ludhiana (September 23, 2011): Issue of mass level human rights abuse in Punjab by police and para-military forces of Punjab and India finds a Wikileaks link. A recent &#8220;expose&#8221; by Wikileaks mentions the existence of &#8220;Alam Sena&#8221;.

The communication, referred as &#8220;cable&#8221;, sent by New Delhi based US Embassy on December 19, 2005; released by Wikileaks, mentions the existence of &#8220;Alam Sena&#8221;. This &#8220;cables&#8221; is in response to certain issues and specific questions relating to the extradition of Kulbir Singh Barapind from US to India.

In response to question posed by &#8220;Department&#8221; asked for &#8220;post&#8217;s&#8221; assistance in reviewing the assertions contained in Barapind&#8217;s submission that &#8211; (b) one of the policemen allegedly responsible for Barapind&#8217;s torture in 1988 has been promoted to the senior ranks of the Punjab police force, it is mentioned in the cable that:
&#8220;With regard to former Senior Superintendent Punjab Police (Jalandhar) Mohammad Izhar Alam, we can confirm that he now holds the position of Additional Director General (Administration) Punjab Police, a senior police posting. During the insurgency, he assembled a large, personal paramilitary force of approximately 150 men known as the &#8220;Black Cats&#8221; or &#8220;Alam Sena&#8221; (&#8220;Alam&#8217;s Army&#8221 that included cashiered police officers and rehabilitated Sikh terrorists. The group had reach throughout the Punjab and is alleged to have had carte blanche in carrying out possibly thousands of staged &#8220;encounter killings.&#8221; (NOTE: Former Director General Punjab Police KPS Gill publicly praised the group, saying the Punjab police could not function without them. End Note.) Herkewaljit Singh told us that Alam was &#8220;at the top of the list&#8221; in authorizing encounters during the insurgency period&#8221;.

Commenting on the issue, Harpal Singh Cheema, Secretary General of Panch Pardhani said: &#8220;Such illegal associations created by senior Punjab or India police/para-military officers were involved in mass level abuses in Punjab. They killed Sikh militants in fake/staged encounters, their innocent family members and other civilians during Sikh armed struggle&#8221;.

He slammed the Indian State and Punjab Government for granting de facto impunity to abusers like Izhar Alam, Sumedh Saini and others.

&#8220;Instead of prosecuting these criminals for &#8216;crimes against humanity&#8217;, &#8216;enforced disappearances&#8217; and torture, government has rewarded them with promotions and primary posts&#8221; he added.

He claimed that Human Rights redress forums like State and National Human Rights Commissions have drastically failed to nail the culprit officers.

Kanwarpal Singh, Secretary of Dal Khalsa has demanded extensive probe into the issue of existence of &#8220;Alam Sena&#8221; and its illegal acts so that truth is brought out. Alam Sena was an infamous squad formed and headed by Izhar Alam outside the regular police or para-military structure of Punjab or India.

Izhar Alam is proposed candidate for the forthcoming Punjab Assembly elections on ruling political party, the Shiromani Akali Dal (Badal) or the Badal Dal&#8217;s ticket. This party, once considered to be guardian of Sikh political rights, has fully colluded with the Indian State in what could be precisely termed as Indo-Sikh political conflict.


Human Rights Abuses in Punjab and Wikileaks: Alam Sena&#8217;s existence find mention in US diplomatic cable*|*SikhSiyasat.net &#8211; Sikh News and Multimedia.


----------



## RickyBahal

Khalistan  a dream of Pakistan that never gonna be reality just like Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yeti

Omar1984 said:


> *Seizure of T-shirts: Sikh bodies criticize police crackdown*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amritsar (December 23, 2011): Describing the police crackdown as uncalled and unwarranted, the Sikh organizations today criticized the seizure of T-shirts on which photograph of Sant Jarnail Singh Bhindrawale along with Khalistani slogans were imbibed from Ludhiana city.
> 
> In a statement, Dal Khalsa&#8217;s senior most leader Satnam Singh Paonta Sahib has flayed the police action and theory. He went on to question the police as how could T-shirts that are being sold openly in markets, shops in all cities since many years would suddenly &#8220;vitiate the peaceful atmosphere in the state&#8221;.
> 
> He said calendars, stickers, coffee-mugs, key chains and T-shirts carrying Sant Bhindrawale&#8217;s pictures were already in circulation in huge quantity ever since Akal Takht has declared him a &#8216;great martyr&#8217; in 2003. &#8220;For Sikhs, he is a martyr and his portrait has been installed in the Darbar Sahib museum by the SGPC.&#8221;
> 
> Sikh Students Federation has criticized the police raids for targeting the Sikh Youth for making free expression of their feelings. SSF Vice-President Bhai Makhan Singh Gandhuan said that Sant Jarnail Singh Bhindranwale was great Sikh of 20th century, and his image is installed in National Sikh Museum situated in Darbar Sahib Complex at Amritsar. Shiv Sena and the Punjab police would not succeed in their wicked plan to curb the popularity of image of Sant Bhindranwale, he asserted.
> 
> Youths in villages and towns of the state can be seen sporting bright yellow T-shirts, emblazoned with huge photos of Sant Jarnail Singh Bhindranwale. And the paraphernalia is being openly sold in prominent markets in all major cities, claimed the former president of the radical Sikh group.
> 
> Dal Khalsa smells some design behind the seizure and registration of a case under 153 IPC as the elections to the state assembly are round the corner. We fail to understand what prompted police to implicate Manwinder Singh Gyaspura, the whistleblower who brought to fore Hondh-Chillar massacre that took place in Haryana, in this case.
> 
> Satnam Singh Paunta Sahib of Dal Khalsa asked the Chief Minister of the state to look into the matter and order the cancellation of the FIR as manufacturing or selling T-shirts is not banned. He claimed that even the Supreme Court and High Court had ruled in one of its rulings that demanding Khalistan was no crime as long as the campaign was pursued in a peaceful and democratic manner.
> 
> 
> Seizure of T-shirts: Sikh bodies criticize police crackdown*|*SikhSiyasat.net &#8211; Sikh News and Multimedia.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:55 PM ----------
> 
> *Human Rights Abuses in Punjab and Wikileaks: Alam Sena&#8217;s existence find mention in US diplomatic cable*
> 
> 
> Ludhiana (September 23, 2011): Issue of mass level human rights abuse in Punjab by police and para-military forces of Punjab and India finds a Wikileaks link. A recent &#8220;expose&#8221; by Wikileaks mentions the existence of &#8220;Alam Sena&#8221;.
> 
> The communication, referred as &#8220;cable&#8221;, sent by New Delhi based US Embassy on December 19, 2005; released by Wikileaks, mentions the existence of &#8220;Alam Sena&#8221;. This &#8220;cables&#8221; is in response to certain issues and specific questions relating to the extradition of Kulbir Singh Barapind from US to India.
> 
> In response to question posed by &#8220;Department&#8221; asked for &#8220;post&#8217;s&#8221; assistance in reviewing the assertions contained in Barapind&#8217;s submission that &#8211; (b) one of the policemen allegedly responsible for Barapind&#8217;s torture in 1988 has been promoted to the senior ranks of the Punjab police force, it is mentioned in the cable that:
> &#8220;With regard to former Senior Superintendent Punjab Police (Jalandhar) Mohammad Izhar Alam, we can confirm that he now holds the position of Additional Director General (Administration) Punjab Police, a senior police posting. During the insurgency, he assembled a large, personal paramilitary force of approximately 150 men known as the &#8220;Black Cats&#8221; or &#8220;Alam Sena&#8221; (&#8220;Alam&#8217;s Army&#8221 that included cashiered police officers and rehabilitated Sikh terrorists. The group had reach throughout the Punjab and is alleged to have had carte blanche in carrying out possibly thousands of staged &#8220;encounter killings.&#8221; (NOTE: Former Director General Punjab Police KPS Gill publicly praised the group, saying the Punjab police could not function without them. End Note.) Herkewaljit Singh told us that Alam was &#8220;at the top of the list&#8221; in authorizing encounters during the insurgency period&#8221;.
> 
> Commenting on the issue, Harpal Singh Cheema, Secretary General of Panch Pardhani said: &#8220;Such illegal associations created by senior Punjab or India police/para-military officers were involved in mass level abuses in Punjab. They killed Sikh militants in fake/staged encounters, their innocent family members and other civilians during Sikh armed struggle&#8221;.
> 
> He slammed the Indian State and Punjab Government for granting de facto impunity to abusers like Izhar Alam, Sumedh Saini and others.
> 
> &#8220;Instead of prosecuting these criminals for &#8216;crimes against humanity&#8217;, &#8216;enforced disappearances&#8217; and torture, government has rewarded them with promotions and primary posts&#8221; he added.
> 
> He claimed that Human Rights redress forums like State and National Human Rights Commissions have drastically failed to nail the culprit officers.
> 
> Kanwarpal Singh, Secretary of Dal Khalsa has demanded extensive probe into the issue of existence of &#8220;Alam Sena&#8221; and its illegal acts so that truth is brought out. Alam Sena was an infamous squad formed and headed by Izhar Alam outside the regular police or para-military structure of Punjab or India.
> 
> Izhar Alam is proposed candidate for the forthcoming Punjab Assembly elections on ruling political party, the Shiromani Akali Dal (Badal) or the Badal Dal&#8217;s ticket. This party, once considered to be guardian of Sikh political rights, has fully colluded with the Indian State in what could be precisely termed as Indo-Sikh political conflict.
> 
> 
> Human Rights Abuses in Punjab and Wikileaks: Alam Sena&#8217;s existence find mention in US diplomatic cable*|*SikhSiyasat.net &#8211; Sikh News and Multimedia.




Off-topic mods please delete this


----------



## Omar1984

RickyBahal said:


> Khalistan  a dream of Pakistan that never gonna be reality just like Kashmir



No one wants to live in hindu majority india. soon india will be the size of Sri Lanka with RSS chief as your president.

---------- Post added at 06:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------




Yeti said:


> Off-topic mods please delete this



how is it off topic. we are discussing india's insurgency problem.


----------



## Yeti

Omar1984 said:


> No one wants to live in hindu majority india. soon india will be the size of Sri Lanka with RSS chief as your president.




Post reported this thread is about reporting incidents that have happened in India like attacks


----------



## RickyBahal

Omar1984 said:


> No one wants to live in hindu majority india. soon india will be the size of Sri Lanka with RSS chief as your president.




ok chchajan.... can you also post new maps of India ??


----------



## venu309

Omar1984 said:


> No one wants to live in hindu majority india. soon india will be the size of Sri Lanka with RSS chief as your president.
> 
> I have seen a lot of silly & stupid things in my lifetime, but this takes the cake!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## RickyBahal

Omar1984 said:


>




with love from sunny deol 

Hindustan Meri Jaan - A scene from Movie Border - YouTube


*according to OMAR soon he will become Khalistan national and pakistans friend*  take care


----------



## Omar1984

hindu saffron media's hatred towards Sikhs:

* Radical Sikhs celebrate Gurpurab*

Amritsar: Sticking to the original version of Nanakshahi calendar, radical Sikh groups on Thursday celebrated the birth anniversary of Guru Gobind Singh. 

The SGPC-managed gurdwaras celebrated the birth anniversary of Guru Gobind Singh on December 31. Radical Sikhs, including Dal Khalsa activists, gathered at village Rajdhan, 35-km from here, and observed the day with great fervour. 



Addressing the gathering, the speakers urged the Akal Takht, the highest temporal seat of the Sikhs, to revert to the original calendar. 

Celebrating the Gurpurab, the Dal Khalsa activists vowed to stick to the original version adopted by the Khalsa community in 2003. 


http://zeenews.**********/news/punjab/radical-sikhs-celebrate-gurpurab_750667.html


----------



## Omar1984

*HUMAN RIGHTS VIOLATIONS IN PUNJAB! Dal Khalsa Writes To US Watchdog For Probe*


JALANDHAR &#8211; Marking the 63rd World Human Rights Day, the Dal Khalsa has invited the US-based Human Rights Watch (HRW) to probe the &#8220;continuing abuse of human rights in Punjab&#8221;.

In a six-page missive addressed to the international watchdog&#8217;s office in New York, the Dal Khalsa has listed several instances of custodial deaths and violations of rights of political dissenters and common citizens over the past one year.

It also highlighted several incidents of denial of civil liberties to common citizens. These included incidents of high-handedness by the authorities on protesting pharmacists, ETT teachers, unemployed linemen, female multi-purpose health workers, unemployed B.Ed. teachers, veterinary inspectors, farmers and employees of a sugar mill, besides Sikh radicals.

&#8220;Such incidents widely reported in the media have failed to elicit any reaction from the law-makers in the state or the Union government,&#8221; states the letter.

&#8220;We are particularly concerned about the prospects of retired Punjab police officers having checkered past jumping into the political fray, reads the letter.


HUMAN RIGHTS VIOLATIONS IN PUNJAB! Dal Khalsa Writes To US Watchdog For Probe | Link Newspaper


----------



## Yeti

How is this related to Insurgency?


----------



## WAR-rior

Yaar, have they started this 50 cent thing in pakistan also ? 

It seems our Omar earns his living contributing to this thread. 

Relax dude. U need some serious life to have.

OnTopic : Maoism is there here. but Khalsa thing we only hear from either Pakistanis or Canadians or some handful ritish Sikhs.

this not even consist of 20-30 of world sikh population.

Wonder what dud other 70-80 sikhs must be thinking rite now ?


----------



## Abhishek_

LOL, the desperation is amusing. Send us a memo when khalistan becomes a reality, ehh?


----------



## Omar1984

*Sikh bodies to stage dharma for land of Gurudwara Gian Godri*

Jalandhar, Punjab (December 17, 2011): As per media reports a number of Sikh organizations have announced to stage a dharna outside the BJP head office in New Delhi on December 20, to express their displeasure against the Uttarakhand government inaction on the issue of historic Gurdwara Gian Godri in Haridwar.

Addressing a press conference here, Panthic Sewa Lehar head Baba Baljit Singh Daduwal, Panch Pardhani leader and SGPC member Kulbir Singh Barapind and Khalsa Action Committee convener Mohkam Singh said the historic gurdwara, which marked the visit of first Sikh master Guru Nanak to Haridwar over 450 years back, was demolished during Sikh Genocide 1984.

&#8220;Sikh organizations and activists have been requesting the Uttrakhand government to restore the gurdwara land to them so that the shrine could be reconstructed. However, despite several pleas and enough historical evidence, and revenue records, to prove the presence of gurdwara, the BJP government of Uttrakhand was only offering land at some other place in the city,&#8221; they said.

&#8220;How can the historical place be shifted? Although there was a large area attached to the gurdwara, we are only demanding back the main area, where the gurdwara stood. It (area) measures only a few hundred square feet, but the BJP government has been stonewalling our pleas,&#8221; said Baba Daduwal.

Sikh bodies to stage dharma for land of Gurudwara Gian Godri | SikhSiyasat.net &#8211; Sikh News and Multimedia.


----------



## Yeti

Any mods awake?


----------



## Omar1984

*Sikhs across the globe condemn Badal Govt&#8217;s action of desecrating Dastar (Sikh Turban)*

SJF to campaign to declare Punjab Police as &#8216;Terrorist Organization&#8221;
You Tube video sparked wave of criticism of Punjab Government across the Globe
Increasing incident of Human Rights abuse &#8211; a major cause of concern: Sikh Federation Australia
AISSF demands resignation of Punjab CM
Culprits should be brought charged as per law: SFHR
Ludhiana, PUNJAB (March 30, 2011): In a disturbing incident in Mohali, a young Sikh man&#8217;s turban was forcibly removed in broad day light by a police officer on the orders of another senior officer of Punjab Police. The incident proves that SAD (Badal) have not only failed to protect the dignity of Sikh articles of faith but they are also engaged in intentional desecration of Sikh turban.

The incident took place on March 28, 2011 when pharmacists from Punjab exercising their fundamental right gathered in Mohali for a peaceful sit-in to high light their demands. Punjab police on the orders of Badal Government first cane charged the gathering in which women were beaten mercilessly by Punjab Police. Not satisfied after beating the women, senior officers of Punjab Police then ordered the police to forcibly remove turbans of Sikhs who were present in the gathering. A footage with audio and video clearly showing a Sikh police officer order another police officer to forcibly remove a Sikh&#8217;s turban has emerged.

According to human rights lawyer and legal advisor to SJF Gurpatwant Singh Pannun, forcibly removing the turban of a Sikh is the worst form of religious persecution and violation of Sikh human rights, especially when it takes place in Punjab, the homeland of Sikhs under the government headed by a Sikh.

Concerned with the growing slogans of revenge for Mohali incident vocalized on the web, SFJ coordination committee appealed to the Sikh community not to take law into their hands and instead support SFJ and AISSF in perusing legal course of action over the Mohali incident.

SFJ will approach the governments of United States, Canada and European Union to declare Punjab Police as a &#8220;terrorist organization&#8221; for the recent incidents of torture in custody, extra judicial killings and blatant desecration of Sikh articles of faith in Mohali, all of which establish a practice and policy of Punjab Police of violating Sikh human rights.

Many other Sikh organizations including the Khalsa Action Committee, SAD (Panch Pardhani), Dal Khalsa, Sikh Students Federation, Ek Noor Khalsa Fauj, Sri Guru Granth Sahib Satikar Sabha, All India Sikh Students Federation (Peer Mohammad) Sikh Federation Australia and Sikhs for Human Rights have also strongly condemned the incident and severely criticized the Punjab Police and Punjab Government.

Talking to SikhSiyasat Network, SAD (Panch Pardhani) leaders Bhai Harpal Singh cheema, Daya Singh Kakkar and Baldev Singh Sirsa blamed the Badal Government for protecting culprits police officers who insult and torture Sikhs.

&#8220;Sikhs should understand that Badal Dal&#8217;s policy of granting immunity and free hand to the culprit police officers is no less harmful than the policy of Congress, often termed as anti-Sikh party by SAD (Badal) leaders, which protects the genocidaries who were involved in killing Sikhs in 1984.&#8221; said Bhai Harpal Singh Cheema.

&#8220;This video shows the criminal intentions of the police as the turban was deliberately remove just to insult the Sikhs and hurt their feelings. said Advocate Jaspal Singh Manjhpur of Sikhs for Human Rights. &#8220;Persons responsible should be proceeded against as per law for blasphemy and use of criminal force&#8221; he added.

According to Karnail Singh Peermohammad, President AISSF, Mohali incident proves that SAD (Badal) have not only failed to protect the dignity of Sikh articles of faith but they are also engaged in intentional desecration of Sikh turban.

&#8220;Sikhs are forced to remove their turban in police custody throughout India, including Punjab. There is not law validating such actions and this extra-legal practise encourages notorious elements to repeat Mohali like incidents&#8221; said SSF president Parmjeet Singh Gazi.

Harkirat Singh and Jaspreet Singh of Sikh Federation Australia condemned the incident and raised their concern regarding increasing incidents of torture, custodial killings and other forms of Human rights abuse in Punjab. They also criticized the Indian media for shielding the truth by not reporting these incidents.

He further informed that despite direction of Punjab and Haryana High Court the Sikhs detainees are not provided with half meter long cloth to cover their head while in police custody. He appealed to the Human Rights organizations to voice against this extra-legal practise of compelling Sikhs to remove their turban in police custody.

A special talk show was aired by Punjabi Radio USA to discuss the gruesome Mohali incident. Former SGPC member Tirlochan Singh Dupalpur and SSF President Parmjeet Singh Gazi discussed various aspects of this incident and called upon the Sikhs living across the globe to protest against these misdeeds of Punjab police. Various callers also expressed their concern regarding deteriorated situations of civil liberties in India and Punjab.







Sikhs across the globe condemn Badal Govt


----------



## Omar1984

*Rebels kill at Panem coal site*

Dumka/Ranchi, Jan. 10: Maoist rebels attacked an excavation site owned by Panem Coal Mines Limited at Katahaldih in Amrapara this afternoon, killing a security guard, the attack coming barely a month after three vehicles owned by the same company were torched, even as director-general of police G.S Rath admitted that IRB jawans posted in the area in the wake of heightened rebel activity had been relocated to Manipur.

According to reports, over two dozen rebels armed with sophisticated firearms and traditional weapons stormed the coal excavation site around 4pm, firing indiscriminately on security guards posted there. One of the guards, Pramod Yadav, was killed in the firing while at least four others sustained bullet injuries.

Badly outnumbered, the 12-odd security guards fled from the spot after exchanging fire for nearly half an hour. Before leaving, the Maoists set an earthmover on fire, though company sources said three vehicles had been burnt.

DIG Vinay Kumar Pandey confirmed Yadav&#8217;s death, but refused to comment on the condition of the others.

&#8220;So far, we have been told that one guard was killed in the firing, but we have no information about the injured,&#8221; the DIG said, adding that Pakur superintendent of police Mayur Patel had rushed to the spot with forces.

Incidentally, a group of 30 Maoists and 15 villagers had hacked Sister Valsa John to death at Pachuara village in Amrapara police station area on November 15 allegedly for supporting the Panem management at the cost of land losing villagers. Panem is a joint venture of Punjab Electricity Board and Eastern Mineral Trading Agency.

The police have been able to arrest only seven villagers, but none of the rebels. Sources said it was probably the same group of rebels who carried out today&#8217;s attack.

When contacted, Panem executive director N. Kumar confirmed the incident. &#8220;The incident happened around 4.30pm. One of our men was killed in the attack and the Maoists torched three vehicles at the site. Police are yet to reach the spot,&#8221; he said, before disconnecting the phone.

In Ranchi, director general of police G.S. Rath said the Maoists wanted to torch all the mining and excavation equipment worth crores but were not successful. &#8220;A private security guard who had stepped outside to relieve himself got killed. The other guards retaliated and the rebels fled,&#8221; he claimed.

Asked why the IRB company posted nearby in the wake of Maoists activities in the area did nothing, Rath said the company personnel had been moved to Manipur for elections there. &#8220;We will soon send another company of IRB men there. The IRB company posted in Deoghar would be sent as replacement,&#8221; the DGP said.

He added that the SP and other police officers along with forces have moved to the site.

Asked why the police had not provided security to the coal mining company, which had repeatedly faced attacks, Rath said the rebel groups eye the coal company for levy.


Rebels kill at Panem coal site


----------



## Omar1984

Areesh said:


> ^^^
> 
> Lol since no Indian seems to be interested in showing condolence for these soldiers because they are more interested in trolling elsewhere I must do the same in their place.
> 
> Rest in peace for the deceased soldiers.



Exactly. Notice no indian here says RIP when any of their indians die.


----------



## Dance

Maoists abduct 3 guards, torch construction equipment


Sitamarhi, Jan 11 (PTI) Maoists abducted three security guards after seting on fire a hot mixing plant of a road contractor at Khairwa Maniyari village in Bihar's Sitamarhi district, police said today. A group of Maoists raided the under-construction road project site of a contractor Amit Kumar Singh last night and set on fire a hot mixing plant, police said. The ultras also took away with them three security guards who had vainly resisted arson by the former. The Maoists left a leaflet on the spot demanding levy from the contractor or else stop work, Prasad said. Raids were being carried out to rescue the abducted security guards. The Maoists had set on fire four vehicles, including three dumpers, at the site of a private construction company M/S Chaddha and Chaddha engaged in two-lane project on NH-77 between Muzaffarpur and Sonbarsa on the intervening night of January 9-10 last as part of their violent opposition to the construction activities.


Maoists abduct 3 guards, torch construction equipment, IBN Live News


----------



## nalandapride

Dance said:


> Maoists abduct 3 guards, torch construction equipment
> 
> 
> Sitamarhi, Jan 11 (PTI) Maoists abducted three security guards after seting on fire a hot mixing plant of a road contractor at Khairwa Maniyari village in Bihar's Sitamarhi district, police said today. A group of Maoists raided the under-construction road project site of a contractor Amit Kumar Singh last night and set on fire a hot mixing plant, police said. The ultras also took away with them three security guards who had vainly resisted arson by the former. The Maoists left a leaflet on the spot demanding levy from the contractor or else stop work, Prasad said. Raids were being carried out to rescue the abducted security guards. The Maoists had set on fire four vehicles, including three dumpers, at the site of a private construction company M/S Chaddha and Chaddha engaged in two-lane project on NH-77 between Muzaffarpur and Sonbarsa on the intervening night of January 9-10 last as part of their violent opposition to the construction activities.
> 
> 
> Maoists abduct 3 guards, torch construction equipment, IBN Live News



Maoist in Sitamarhi, what a joke     Maoist has no presence in North Bihar,they are present only in South-West Bihar in jungle areas. What a joke how come Maoist came out of the jungle. They must be local impostor & Gundas.


----------



## Omar1984

*&#8216;Police tortured me, I couldn&#8217;t recognise myself&#8217;*

Labelling himself as a &#8220;political prisoner&#8221;, Arun Ferreira said just because he believed in the Leftist ideology he was branded as a &#8216;naxal&#8217; and put in prison. Speaking at a press conference at the Press Club on Wednesday, Ferreira said the state government had become intolerant and was out to curb any movement it did not approve of.

&#8220;Be it the movement against the Jaitapur nuclear plant, the one against POSCO, or Anna Hazare&#8217;s movement, the government immediately says there are naxals or maoist involved,&#8221; he said.

Recalling his days in the Nagpur jail, Ferreira claimed that because of the torture he underwent in the police custody, he could not recognise his own photograph published in the newspapers, &#8220;Nowadays the police have perfected the techniques of torture to ensure that no marks are left behind,&#8221; he alleged.

He added, &#8220;One can find a good place to sleep [in jail] if he has money or else he has to sleep near the toilet. The prison manuals are outdated. The rules of British days are still applicable, which means the jail authorities run the place the way they want to.&#8221;

Coming down on the police, Ferreira said he was not the first one to be re-arrested after being acquitted by courts. He termed the tactics of the police as their &#8220;modus operandi&#8221;.

&#8220;Even the principal district judge at Gadchiroli has come down on these methods of the police,&#8221; he said, adding that his family and friends in Mumbai had managed to put pressure on the government and the police for his release.

Ferreira, along with naxal leader Arun Satya Reddy alias Murli, was arrested in 2007 for an alleged attempt to hold a secret meeting at Dikshabhoomi in Nagpur. 

Though released in September last year, he was re-arrested by the police on charge of involvement in the Jafargarh police-naxal encounter case in Gadchiroli.

http://www.hindustantimes.com/India...ouldn-t-recognise-myself/Article1-795914.aspx


----------



## Omar1984

*'Free political prisoners'*


In his first public appearance after getting bail, Arun Ferreira, alleged Naxalite, spoke about the plight of political prisoners in India, at an event held by the Committee For Release of Political Prisoners in Mumbai yesterday.







Amidst a jam-packed hall swarming with journalists and activists, Mumbai-based Arun Ferreira, alleged Naxalite, made his first public appearance after he was released on bail from Nagpur jail recently. Ferreira, after returning to Mumbai, had refused to speak to the media. This much-awaited press conference came almost a week after his release. The event was organised by the Committee For Release of Political Prisoners at the Press Club in South Mumbai, yesterday. While shutterbugs clicked away, Ferreira took his position on the dais along with other members of the committee. Dressed in a blue jeans and a blue shirt, a small card dangling from his shirt pocket read FREE SUDHIR DHAWALE. The purpose of the event was to inform the media about the plight of political prisoners and eventually call for their release. "I have come here to highlight the plight of political prisoners in our country. Who are these political prisoners? Sudhir Dhawale is one of them. He was arrested in Gondia because the police claimed that he supports Naxalism. The evidence against him was a book, which he had written some six years ago. This book was used as evidence against him. Is this democracy?" asked Ferreira. 

He further added. "Since 2011, none of us have been produced before the Sessions court in Gadchiroli. This is unacceptable." Talking of another incident, Ferreira said, "In Nagpur, you have privatised bus service. The employees from the public transport department demanded that they wanted permanent jobs. They started protesting for the same. Without giving any explanation, the government jailed them for 15 days. Jailed for what? Jailed for demanding their rights. Can you call these people criminals?" Ferreira, who completed his master's thesis on 'political prisoners in India', pledged to fight for their cause till the end. He said, "I also wanted to address the issue, where people are being re-arrested, time and again. After acquittal, the police slap some more charges against them. Then you are again arrested, and this is an endless cycle. It goes on and on. In 2007 when I was arrested there was no chargesheet or FIR against me. I was in jail and suddenly my name started cropping up in a few cases, where the police stated that I was absconding. Finally when I was acquitted, the police slapped two more cases against me and I was re-arrested. Data obtained from the police department might state that the number of so-called Naxals arrested has increased over a period of time, but most of the arrests being made are not new. A large number of people have been re-arrested again and again. In fact the former Principle district judge of Gadchiroli SS Ahmed had commented on this modus operandi of the police and the way they deal with political prisoners."





Susupect: Soni Sori was arrested for allegedly acting as a Maoist 
conduit. FILE PIC

Torture
P A Sebastian, President of the Committee For Release of Political Prisoners, said, "Many like Arun, who are languishing in jails, are not criminals, but political prisoners. Their views and the states' views are not similar and this is the reason they are confined in jails and tortured for years together." Out on bail after four years and eight months, Ferreira has filed a criminal writ petition against the state and others before the Nagpur Bench of Bombay High Court, demanding compensation of Rs 25 lakh. Ferreira had been acquitted in 11 different cases and one case is still pending before the court. When asked if he sympathised with the Naxals , Ferreira refused to elaborate. Instead, Maharukh Adenwalla, spokeswoman , Committee For Release of Political Prisoners, answered, "If somebody's opinion or views happens to be different from the state's he/she is made out to be a Naxal. This is in order to fit into their scheme if things." Ferreira later explained, "Whenever the state sees red, it retaliates. Any ideology that is different than the state's ideology is perceived as a threat. Nowadays you see any sort of movement that questions the policy of the state has been suppressed." When a member of the audience asked, if he was in favour of violence, Ferreira replied, "There are movements, which were meant to be non violent. Due to circumstances, violence creeps in. In such a scenario, it is not right for one to back out from the movement. At least, I wouldn't do that." Ferreira admits that life in prison has taken a toll on his health. "The police has mastered a technique where a person will be tortured, but there will be no visible marks on his body. I too faced that. A doctor is supposed to check our heath after every 14 hours. The doctor will ask us if there is pain in any part of our body, but he/she will not take note of what we say. One of my co-accused was tortured. Police put petrol in his rectum, but when the doctor gave his report, he said that the person had piles." He added that the prison manual too needs to be changed. "The prison manual is archaic and there are no rules or regulations in a jail. Everything is decided by the jailor. From how much food you eat to how many letters you can write or receive. If you have enough money you will have a better place to sleep, if you don't then you are miserable. Even in jails, money is everything. Caste, creed and everything else is very much prevalent in jails too. It is not an equaliser." 





Finally free: Dr Binayak Sen who was arrested for alleged links with 
Naxals

Statement
When asked about his alleged statement about Maoists and Shiv Sena, Ferreira clarified, "There were reports that during narco analysis, I had said that many political parties, including Shiv Sena and its chief Bal Thackeray, have been funding Maoist activities in Mumbai. But this is false. One Dr Malini, who was in charge of the narco analysis, which was conducted in Bangalore, asked me a lot of questions. She asked me for which organizations I had worked, to which I told her about various activist groups I have been associated with. I also told her that various political parties like the Congress and the Shiv Sena have youth wings. The doctor did not know anything about the Shiv Sena. Hence, I had to explain to her that the Shiv Sena is a party and Bal Thackarey is its chief. This was then edited and put together and reports claimed that I had made that statement." 

While Ferreira spoke on various issues, he refused to answer any question related to his family. At the end of the event, when somebody asked him how he survived all these years, Ferreira tersely replied, "I too am surprised, how I survived all these years." 

Who is Sudhir Dhawale?
A resident of Byculla, Sudhir Dhawale, an activist was arrested from Wardha railway station by a team of Gondia police and a team from the Nagpur division of ATS, while trying to board a train to Mumbai. He was taken to Gondia and produced before a local court which awarded police his custody until January 12, 2011. He was also booked for waging war against the state and charged with sedition


'Free political prisoners'


----------



## Omar1984

*Police, Maoists exchange fire in Gadchiroli*


A group of Maoists opened fire on a police team in Maharashtra's Gadchiroli district this evening, police said.

The team, consisting of personnel from C-60, a special anti-Maoist unit, came under fire while patrolling near Kosni village in Etepalli taluka, they said.

The police promptly returned the fire and the encounter lasted for 15 to 20 minutes, but there was no report of any casualty on either side, they said.

The entire area has been cordoned off and a search launched to nab the extremists, the police added.


Police, Maoists exchange fire in Gadchiroli - Mumbai - DNA


----------



## Omar1984

*State police, CRPF launch anti-Maoist operation*

BOKARO: District police in a joint operation with Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) have launched a massive anti-Maoist operation christened 'More' in jungles of Jhumra Hills under Gomia block. Senior officials have abstracted the name of the operation 'More' with 'Dil Mange More' believing they would nab more naxals this time.

Three companies of CRPF and hundreds of policemen carrying hi-tech weapons have launched raids in the hilly terrain, which is continuing for the past 48 hours. Sources claimed that security forces have made a major recovery during the operation.

Bokaro police in past one year have shot three naxal leaders and arrested many cadres beside recovering landmines, arms and explosives conducting raids in Red-hit Jhumra region.

"This time the raid was again conducted on intelligence inputs on movement of Maoists in the forest of Jhumra," said a police official.


State police, CRPF launch anti-Maoist operation - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

http://zeenews.**********/news/north...ur_753135.html



Imphal: Two jawans of Assam Rifles were killed when insurgents ambushed them at a border village in Manipur's Churachandpur district bordering Myanmar, official reports said Tuesday. 



Reports said the personnel of 39th battalion were patrolling the border village of Zoukhonuam, close to border pillar number 46 yesterday when the insurgents attacked them. 

In the ensuing encounter, the jawans were killed, reports said adding that although the encounter lasted for more than hal-an-hour, the para-military forces were able to repulse the insurgents who wanted to infiltrate the state for disturbing the forthcoming assembly polls in Manipur on January 28.

Sources said security personnel posted at Indo-Myanmar border areas have been alerted to prevent entry of any militants into Manipur so that the polls could be held without fear and favour.


----------



## 53fd

*Two bomb blasts reported in Manipur:*



> IMPHAL, January 20: Following the series of bomb related incidents happening in the state with regard to the forthcoming Assembly Elections, an IED was found near the residence of National People Party candidate, A. R. Khan (Kshetrigao AC) on Jan 19th, at 11.30 pm. A team of Porompat police and Manipur bomb squad later took away the IED.
> A bomb blast took place at 12.10 am today at Khongman Zone 5, after unidentified persons lobbed a bomb at the residence of Kshetrimayum Aken. The blast left some partial damage to the roof of his residence and other parts of the house but no casualties took place. Aken is said to be Congress worker for the INC Thongju AC. Later, an unexploded grenade was found after a subsequent search within his residential complex.
> 
> Other incidences of bombs being found happened at the residences of Wangjam Premjit (35) s/o Koba of Ucheckon Takhok Mapan of Thongju constituency; Thokchom Kala of Sawombung Thongkhomg Awang Leikai of Lamlai AC and Yanglem Bismo of Khurai Chingambam Leikai, Khurai AC. On the other hand, hand grenades were lobbed into the residence areas of Md. Haji Ayaj, said to be Congress worker of Lilong Turel Ahanbi of Khellakhong; Telem Kirankumar of Khurai Chaithabi Leikai a worker of INC Ng. Bijoy (Khurai AC); Ngairangbam Meghachandra of Khurai Konsam Leikai; Chandam Manimohon of Khurai Konsam Leikai; Takhellambam Kenedy (25) s/o Buddha of Khurai Chingambam Leikai and Soibam Ibomcha of Sagolband Khamnam Leirak. residence hand grenade lobbed. S. Ibomcha is said to be a Congress worker of Patsoi AC. All the bombs were collected safely by the respective police station teams.



Bomb attack spree remains unabated | Kanglaonline


----------



## 53fd

*Explosives recovered in Assam:*



> GUWAHATI, Jan 18 &#8211; Security has been beefed up by the Northeast Frontier Railway in parts of Assam, following the discovery of a sizeable quantity of explosive materials at Lumding station this morning and also because of threat perceptions in the run-up to the Republic Day.
> 
> Today around 9.30 in the morning, a patrol party of the GRP came across four unclaimed bags at platform number 2 of Lumding Railway Station. With no attendants in sight, the personnel opened the bags, and found 600 gelatin sticks, 600 detonators and 360 feet of fuse wire. Soon after, the station was sealed off and security personnel put on alert. The Up Janashatabdi had left for Dimapur some time before the recovery was made.
> 
> It is suspected that the consignment could have been brought to Lumding for transshipment to some other place. According to sources in the NFR at Maligaon, no arrests have been made till the time of filing this report.
> 
> Soon after the discovery, the NFR sounded the alarm and raised the level of security in all the major stations across the State.



The Assam Tribune Online


----------



## 53fd

*13 policemen killed in Jharkhand landmine blast:*



> Thirteen policemen were killed and two others injured on Saturday when their vehicle was blown up by Maoists in the jungles of Bariganwa in Garhwa district of Jharkhand.
> 
> According to sources in Bhandaria police station, about 50 Maoists waiting for the police party triggered the blast around 11 am.
> 
> &#8220;Thirteen policemen were killed and two policemen were injured in the blast,&#8221; Director General of Police G.S. Rath told PTI.
> 
> On December 3, Maoists had triggered landmine blast in Latehar, killing 10 policemen and a child.



The Hindu : States / Other States : 13 policemen killed in Jharkhand landmine blast


----------



## A1Kaid

It seems according to the many reports coming out of Hind the insurgency is either stable or intensifying.


----------



## Dance

State slipping, PC tells Munda

New Delhi/Ranchi, Jan. 23: Jharkhand has become worse than Chhattisgarh in terms of Naxalite violence, Union home minister P. Chidambaram is understood to have told chief minister Arjun Munda last week, days before the January 21 landmine blast in Garhwa that left 13 security personnel dead.

In a letter written to the chief minister, the Union home minister expressed his dissatisfaction with the performance of Jharkhand government in combating Maoists.

The letter, according to sources, also contained an advisory pointing to the possibility of rebel-engineered attacks on police vehicles.

The January 21 landmine blast triggered by Maoists blew up a mine-protected vehicle killing 11 Jharkhand Armed Police jawans, their driver and the officer in charge of Bhandaria police station.

The state government played down the importance and timing of the letter, saying such communications were being sent to states regularly.

&#8220;The Union home ministry letter was nothing unusual. It followed Chidambaram&#8217;s assessment of Maoist violence at a meeting with the state government in November 2011. We had reacted to his worries at the meeting,&#8221; he said.

Chidambaram pointed out Jharkhand had not been able to prevent rampant extortion by, and violence among, Maoist splinter groups.

While Tritiya Sammelan Prastuti Committee was a former MCC component that was against its merger into CPI(Maoist), People&#8217;s Liberation Front of India was highly criminalised. Others like Jan Mukti Parishad, Jharkhand Prastuti Committee (JPC) and Revolutionary Communist Centre were also operating in the state.

&#8220;The most number of jan adalats were held by Maoists in Jharkhand &#8212; 78 in the last year &#8212; showing that there is a parallel system running. The Jharkhand chief minister has been informed about this but there is no reply yet,&#8221; a Union government official said on Monday.

State slipping, PC tells Munda


----------



## 53fd

*GNLA guns down two gate-keepers:*



> NONGSTOIN: A group of seven GNLA cadres armed with AK-47 rifles and SLR rifles shot dead two gate-keeper of Songsak village, West Khasi Hills district on Thursday night at around 9:20 pm.
> 
> The two gate-keepers &#8212; Arbinius D Sangma (27) and Bahkan G Marak (21), both residents of Songsak village in West Khasi Hills district &#8212; were killed in cold blood inside their house.
> 
> The State police have launched a massive manhunt to arrest the gunmen involved in the killing.
> 
> &#8220;We have launched a massive manhunt to nab the perpetrators and we are hopeful of catching them soon,&#8221; West Khasi Hills district Superintendent of Police, R Muthu, said on Saturday.
> 
> He said the killings were related to extortion money demanded by the GNLA earlier and also to create fear psychosis among people, particularly the coal businessmen of the area.
> 
> Sources informed that the GNLA had earlier demanded an amount of Rs 20 lakh from the Songsak Mahari toll gate in West Khasi Hills district.
> 
> Meanwhile, Dr T Syiem of Shallang PHC, West Khasi Hills district, who conducted the post-mortem on the bodies, said that two bullets each had been pierced into the victims&#8217; bodies.
> 
> The local police said that the dead bodies were handed over to the relatives of the deceased after the post mortem.
> 
> It may here be mentioned that the killing comes barely ten days after Home Minister HDR Lyngdoh, during his visit to Shallang police outpost, had promised the local people that the outpost would soon be upgraded into a full-fledged police station to provide full security to the coal traders and residents of the area. (With inputs from UNI)



GNLA guns down two gate-keepers | The Shillong Times

---------- Post added at 01:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 PM ----------

*4 CRPF men killed in Chhattisgarh ambush:*



> RAIPUR: Four CRPF personnel, including Deputy Commandant Diwakar Mahapatra, were killed and two others injured in a landmine blast suspected to have been triggered by Maoists in Bastar in Chhattisgarh. They were on their way to Chitrakoot where President Pratibha Patil was to pay a visit, a CRPF spokesman said.
> 
> Fatwa on Zardari for &#8216;flirting&#8217; with Palin
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Maulana Abdul Ghafar, prayer leader of the Lal Masjid in Islamabad, has issued a fatwa against Pakistan President Asif Ali Zardari for his &#8220;You&#8217;re gorgeous&#8221; compliment to US vice-presidential candidate Sarah Palin. Ghafar said Zardari shamed Pakistan with his &#8220;indecent&#8221; gestures.
> 
> China-made Cadbury chocolates recalled
> 
> HONG KONG: British candy maker Cadbury has recalled 11 types of its Chinese-made chocolate as a precaution, the Hong Kong government said. It is the latest foreign company affected by China&#8217;s tainted milk scandal.
> 
> Graziano reopens Greater Noida plant
> 
> NEW DELHI: Italian company Graziano Trasmissioni reopened its facility in Greater Noida on Monday, a week after it was closed following the killing of its CEO Lalit Kishore Chaudhary, allegedly by a group of laid-off contractual workers.



Briefly Nation; Dy CO, 3 CRPF men killed in Bastar ambush - Indian Express


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Militants explode bomb in Imphal on Republic Day - Times Of India



> IMPHAL: Suspected militants exploded a powerful bomb amid tight security in the capital complex in Imphal on the Republic Day on Thursday, but no casualty was reported.
> 
> The bomb went off at about 9 am near Shamashakhi School area, police said.
> 
> The militants also exploded two powerful bombs in Kakwa area in Imphal West district on Wednesday night, but none was injured.





One injured in bomb explosion in Manipur



> Imphal: One person was injured when militants exploded a bomb at the house of a former Manipur government official at Thangmeiband area in Imphal West district this morning.
> 
> Official sources said the militants lobbed the bomb at the house of Bilasini Devi, a doctor, whose husband had contested the last elections.
> 
> The injured, who is yet to be identified, was taken to hospital where his condition was stated to be out of danger, the sources said.
> 
> No individual or group has claimed responsibility for the bomb blast. Further details are awaited.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*4 security men killed in separate clashes in Manipur:*



> At least four security personnel and three rebels were killed in two separate gunfights at various places in Manipur Thursday. Some insurgents and security personnel were also injured in the clashes.
> 
> Two CRPF personnel were killed and two others injured when a column of CRPF on election duty in Ukhrul district was ambushed by a group of well armed rebels.
> 
> In another gunfight at Taretlok, bordering Thoubal and Ukhrul district, at least two Assam Rifles jawans and three rebels have been killed.
> Police suspect involvement of cadres of the rebel groups included in the CorCom in both the incidents. However, none of the rebel group has so far claim responsibility for the clashes.
> 
> The ambush on a column of 175 Battalion B-coy proceeding towards Aishi village under Chasad police took place around 11.30 am near Kokham village.
> 
> A wireless operator was killed on the spot while a constable succumbed to his injury on the way to a nearby hospital.
> Two personnel, a head constable and another constable, sustained injuries, source said, adding that the personnel had left Ukhrul district headquarters with polling personnel this morning.
> 
> In Taretlok, interior Thoubal district bordering with Kassom sub-division of Ukhrul district the gun fight erupted when a combined team of 15 and 17 Assam Rifles on foot patrolling came under attack by suspected rebels of CorCom.
> 
> Two AR jawans and three rebels were killed in the clash which lasted for about an hour. Injuries were also inflicted on both sides as per reports from the police as well as locals. But exact number of casualties on both sides could not be confirmed by the police.
> 
> Meanwhile, troops of 31 Assam Rifles at its Khudengthabi post along the Imphal-Moreh section of NH-39 arrested two PREPAK cadres with 20 hand grenades Thursday around 10 am.
> 
> Police source said that they were arrested while proceeding towards Imphal from Moreh in a Maruti van. PREPAK is one of the seven outfits included in the CorCom.
> 
> Police said the bombs were to be transported to Imphal to attack Congress candidates and workers.



4 security men, 3 rebels killed in separate clashes in Manipur : Nagaland Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

Thanks Bilal - the situation seems to be getting bad to worst - R.I.P. for the lost ones.


----------



## Windjammer

2 CRPF personnel killed, bombs defused in Manipur

Two CRPF personnel on poll duty were killed in an ambush by militants even as four powerful bombs planted near polling stations were seized and defused before polling for the Manipur assembly began on Saturday morning.

The CRPF personnel were killed on Friday when militants 
ambushed them in Ukhrul district, official sources said.
They said the bombs were suspected to have been planted by militants in Khurai Chingangbam area, Sawombung High School, Khomidok in Imphal East district and Naoremthong High School area in Imphal West district to disturb the polls.

The explosives were seized and defused, they said.

An official report said an 80-year old woman was killed last Thursday in interior Tamenglong hill district when suspected militants attacked a Congress party office with bombs.
2 CRPF personnel killed, bombs defused in Manipur - Hindustan Times


----------



## 53fd

*Indian rebels kill five in Manipur poll violence:*



> Separatist rebels shot dead five people at a polling station in India's remote northeastern state of Manipur during local elections on Saturday, police said.
> 
> The heavily armed rebels killed three polling station officials and two others as they sprayed the station with bullets in Thangpi, a village south of the state capital Imphal, authorities said.
> 
> "The militants opened random fire at the voting centre, killing three polling centre officials, a paramilitary trooper and a civilian," police chief Priya Singh told AFP.
> 
> Two others were hurt in the attack, Singh said, adding the militants fled the scene.
> 
> The attack came as heavy security was in place across the impoverished state of around 2.7 million people in an attempt to thwart militant attacks during elections for a new legislative assembly.
> 
> The rebels who staged the attack were believed to be from the separatist National Socialist Council of Nagaland (NSCN), police said, but added that no group has yet claimed responsibility.
> 
> There were five explosions in the run-up to the polls in the insurgency-hit state in which two people were killed and about a dozen injured, police said.
> 
> The voting in Manipur kicked off a string of five state assembly elections across the country that are seen as a test of popularity for the embattled national Congress government which began a second term in office in 2009.
> 
> At least 30 rebel groups have been waging violent campaigns for decades in highly militarised Manipur that have claimed thousands of lives.
> 
> At least seven influential militant groups had called for a boycott of the elections in Manipur in which the Congress party, which heads the national ruling coalition, is expected to be returned to power.
> 
> Voting in the states of Manipur, Uttar Pradesh, Uttarakhand, Punjab and Goa is being staggered throughout February and early March with the results to be announced on March 6.
> 
> India has been wracked by separatist conflicts since its independence in 1947, with deadly insurgencies in the northeast, which borders Bangladesh, China and Myanmar, as well as in its northwestern Kashmir region.



Indian rebels kill five in Manipur poll violence - Yahoo!


----------



## SinoChallenger

^ Manipur, Mizoram, Nagaland and Tripura are in open revolt now. The UN Security Council must meet to recognize these new countries and impose a no-fly zone for the protection of civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zootinali

^^^^^^^^^
lol


----------



## Omar1984

Volume 29 - Issue 02 :: Jan. 28-Feb. 10, 2012
INDIA'S NATIONAL MAGAZINE
from the publishers of THE HINDU 

*India's insurgencies* 


RUMINA SETHI 


From a textbook perspective, the authors survey the several kinds of armed conflicts in the country. 


AT the beginning of Maoist and Other Armed Conflicts, a rather interesting definition of armed conflict is thrown at us: it is a contested incompatibility between two sides, one of which is the government, resulting in at least 25 battle-related deaths in one year. According to another definition, armed conflicts must involve a certain protocol called conventions. However, since conventions are avoided by the state in most cases, these conflicts are alluded to as militancy, insurgency and even terrorism. In my view, Hannah Arendt's much-quoted aphorism may be apt: Power and violence are opposites; where one rules absolutely the other is absent. Violence appears when power is in jeopardy.

From an extreme textbook perspective, the two authors survey several kinds of armed conflict, citing approaches, models and problems. The four areas of conflict they examine are the ones in north-eastern India, the conflict in Jammu and Kashmir, the Khalistan movement in Punjab and the Maoist insurgency in central and western India. I decide to read about the latter first as it is the most topical and fastest-growing movement in India. Naxalites, often referred to by the state as a virus, are engaged in fighting for social and political inclusion, justice, minimum wages, the right to land and the eviction of multinational corporations. Anger and alienation have divorced them completely from the Indian state.

As the authors put it: The Maoist ideology is based on their simplified interpretation of Marxism and Maoism that argues that the Indian state is capitalist and exploitative; it is led by a comprador bourgeoisie and semi-feudal landlord class; is an agent of American imperialism and should be overthrown by a people's revolution, where only Maoists can lead. The Maoists do not believe in the Constitution, which to them seems partial and biased; they are increasingly upset about globalisation in the form of memorandums of understanding, extensive mining, and depletion of forest land. Jal, jungle and zameen are their primary aspirations. But contrary to expectation, it turns out that the Maoists are not popular. It is argued that their levels of wages are even more paltry than those offered by the state. Caught between Maowadi and Khaowadi (corrupt police), the people have no option but to bank on the former.

The Kashmiri insurgency, on the other hand, arose immediately after Partition in 1947, exacerbated by the state's rejection of the demand for a plebiscite. The hanging of Maqbool Butt of the Jammu and Kashmir Liberation Front (JKLF) in 1984 and the rigging of the elections in 1987 against certain Muslim candidates escalated the militancy in the area. As militancy in the Valley increased, the traditional identity of Kashmiriyat' was gradually reconstructed.... [T]he conflict and demands for separatism gradually challenged the secular traditions of the valley. The schism between the Muslims and the Kashmiri Pandits became greater than ever. When Jagmohan, the former Governor of Jammu and Kashmir, declared that every Muslim in Kashmir is a militant today and that the bullet is the only solution for Kashmir, secularism was thoroughly undermined and replaced by militancy, abetted as it was by Pakistani aid.

In Punjab, the insurgency of the 1980s is traced to the 1973 Anandpur Sahib Resolution, which was about sanctioning greater autonomy to Punjab, the issue of Chandigarh as the capital, and the fair and equitable distribution of river waters. This led to a full-blown demand for a separate State, Khalistan, with Jarnail Singh Bhindranwale at the helm. Bhindranwale used terrorist methods and had a militarist ideology and organisation, and attempted to create communal tension. The agenda was to drive Hindus from Punjab and create a communal situation that would bring Sikhs living outside Punjab back to the home' state.

Thereafter, President's Rule was imposed upon Punjab. This culminated in Operation Blue Star in 1984, which sought to flush out all the terrorists from the Golden Temple complex in Amritsar. Bhindranwale was killed, and the backlash led to the assassination of Prime Minister Indira Gandhi in that same year. Communal assaults on Sikhs followed, mainly in Delhi, and many of them were killed. And though militancy was wiped out from the State, Punjab still bears the wounds of the 1980s, chief among them being encounter killings and secret cremations of the innocent.







JOINT FORCES PERSONNEL taking into custody Maoists who were handed over to them by villagers at Ghritagram village in Paschim Medinipur district of West Bengal on December 28, 2011. Naxalites are engaged in fighting for social and political inclusion, justice, minimum wages, the right to land, and the eviction of multinational corporations. 

As opposed to Punjab, the conflict in the north-eastern States has lasted for decades. Calling it a national liberation struggle, the cadre of the movements in these States regard themselves as freedom fighters. These are revolts by indigenous peoples who do not accept the homogenising Indian nation.

Such is the story of the Naga movement, which has been pressing for sovereignty for all Naga peoples since the British were engaged in settling India's future. In response, the Assam Rifles, a special army, was in 1954 marched into what is Nagaland today, and the Armed Forces (Special Powers) Act was exercised thereafter. The government exercised its own muscle through the use of the Terrorist and Disruptive Activities (Prevention) Act, 1987 (TADA), and the Prevention of Terrorism Act, 2001 (POTA), which ruthlessly suppressed civil liberties, leading to even more militarisation among the people. Similar atrocities upon civilians, such as the formation of Salwa Judum, a vigilante group in Dantewada in Chhattisgarh, have been evolved to counter Maoist forces.

The sub-nationalisms in Manipur, Assam, Tripura and Mizoram are also about resisting the pan-Indian ideology of the nation. Their struggle for self-determination arises mainly from an animosity to the outsider, identified as Biharis and especially Bengalis: The insurgencies of the Northeast... are built around ethnic or tribal identities that exalt their collective identity and build stereotypes against other communities that are then demonised and constructed as the enemy other'.

Gender and armed conflict is a theme of one of the later chapters. Machismo remains a large part of armed struggles where men are called up to protect home and motherland and, by default, women. Lacking in theory and abounding in statistics, this part of the book focusses on the ways men and women have been stereotyped. In areas of insurgency, women themselves exalt masculinity, wishing for sons rather than daughters, and thus perpetuate and accept increased violence.

Yasin Malik, leader of the JKLF, states: Such romanticising legitimates the militarisation, violence and a macho conception of power that undermines social institutions and de-politicises movements. Many women, however, challenge these stereotypes only to come to the unfortunate conclusion that despite their active participation they are deemed subordinate. One has to agree with Mary Mellor that such feminism involves women only to the extent of listening to their male colleagues and licking envelopes.

The book is largely factual, with never a hint of the authors' own bias and position on the issue of armed conflict. Are they pro-state or pro-insurgency? Where do their sympathies lie? Even though the book proposes to powerfully critique national security approaches for resolution of armed conflicts, except for the concluding chapter, which considers solutions, the book leaves one asking for more.



India's insurgencies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*BKI And The Naxals In Punjab: Opportunist Allies? &#8211; Analysis*


January 18, 2012




By Medha Chaturvedi

With the arrest of two Babbar Khalsa International (BKI) Operatives during the last few days, is the resurrection of insurgency in Punjab a possibility? What are the reasons fuelling this phenomenon? Is there any evidence to point out links between BKI and the Naxals who are also gaining ground in the state? Is the state capable of handling the situation should insurgency return?

Resurrection of BKI

The arrest of the two BKI activists, Sarabpreet Singh and Jaswinder Singh from New Delhi and Ropar towards the end of 2011 has substantiated suspicions of latent efforts of the former insurgent group to regroup and restart militant activity in Punjab. Reportedly, the BKI was planning attacks in Delhi and Punjab and resurrecting its sleeper cells since 2010. This has come to light as nearly 40 BKI operatives have been arrested in Punjab and Delhi.


It is believed that most of the remaining operatives and sympathizers of the BKI, who had gone abroad following the defeat in 1995, are strengthening the group&#8217;s ideological and financial base. This may see a return of the demand for Khalistan.

Latent Naxal Activity and Issues of Contention

Today, there is a covert support base for Naxal activity in the state because of poor education, declining agricultural produce, rising unemployment and underemployment and caste divide. Heavily politicized Panchayats and lack of proper implementation of land ceiling laws add to this ferment. Only the agricultural sector witnessed growth in Punjab during the Green Revolution but this development was at the expense of other sectors. Declining soil quality, problems in land holdings and debt traps have led to a fall in the per capita income and assets of people. Due to the lack of opportunities in other sectors, mass protests by farmers and students have become common in Punjab and this is what the Naxals are taking advantage of, using these cons to abet their agenda. Unsurprisingly, as is evident from Naxal propaganda flyers and posters in the local language in many places, including government buildings like Courts and Police Stations all across the state, leftist ideology is gaining ground. While the problems stated are rampant all over Punjab, it is the Malwa region, bordering Haryana and Rajasthan which is reaching its boiling point faster.

Another issue that is encouraging Naxal activity in Punjab is the deep-rooted caste divide and the resulting repression towards the lower castes. About a third of the state&#8217;s population is composed of dalits who feel alienated and is thus, are vulnerable to take up the ideology and sympathize with the Naxal cause.

Perfect Storm or Just a Coincidence?

Revolutionary journals like The Comrade and Surkh Rekha (Red Line) are now easily available in the local language (Gurmukhi script) in the state, propagating the Naxal ideology in addition to the activities of over-ground workers, indicating popular support and readership for Naxal literature. BKI&#8217;s emergence in the same areas is no coincidence.

The motivations for these people to support the BKI and the Naxal movement, in addition to the above mentioned factors are also ideological because as popularly said &#8211; &#8216;one who has nothing has nothing to lose.&#8217; The support base that the BKI enjoys is from the supporters of the Khalistan movement while the Naxals enjoy the support of landless peasants, farmers, students and unemployed/under-employed youth.

While BKI aims at achieving a separate state, the Naxals aim to overthrow the state and its machinery. With the huge diaspora-money coming in, the BKI has the means, while the Naxals have the strength and people&#8217;s support. Despite ideological differences between the two movements, visible links have surfaced in the state, which point to a kind of a temporary arrangement which will help BKI logistically and the Naxals to gain ground locally. Once established, the two insurgencies, whose fundamental ideas are contrasting, may not collaborate further.

State Action

According to senior officers in the Punjab Police, the state authorities are aware of these developments and steps like an active Naxal management cell are already in place. The state government is also aiming to set up more industries for creating more jobs and enhancing agricultural facilities especially in the bordering districts to check the flourishing contraband -trade across the border.

It is implausible that a combative restive insurgency will resurface in Punjab because it offers, neither the terrain, nor the place for guerilla warfare. However, the state as a planning centre and rest recoup hideout cannot be ruled out. BKI&#8217;s efforts may be futile if not combined with the efforts of top Naxal leadership as support from an established insurgency may help them find their own footing. Eventually, this collaboration may fork out in two different directions &#8211; one led by the Naxals and the other, a renewed demand for Khalistan.

Thus, the current wave of possible militancy puts Punjab in a much more dangerous situation. With the prosperity in the state seeing a steady decline and caste related discrimination reaching high, Punjab is sitting on a ticking time bomb.

Medha Chaturvedi
Research Officer, IPCS
email: medha@ipcs.org


BKI And The Naxals In Punjab: Opportunist Allies? - Analysis


----------



## Farooqi

It is mentionable that Maoist guerrilla commanders who are waging a war inside India, have been providing basic military training to local youths in West Bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nalandapride

Naxals in Punjab.    

2 Cent news.


----------



## Abingdonboy

It's no surprise India has such insurgency issues, the sheer diversity is a major reason. An easy way to describe todays India would be by comparison to the European Union (EU). If the EU is able to achieve greater integration through a single currency, similarity in legal and administrative structures, unified security and foreign affairs management, and a sense of patriotic loyalty to the Union among the citizens of member nations, then it will closely resemble India. The Indian constitution recognizes 23 official languages3 while the EU has 20 official languages.4 The official figure of mother tongues spoken in India is 1,683, of which an estimated 850 are in daily use. The SIL Ethnologue lists 387 living languages for India.5 The social, cultural, religious and ethnic diversity of India surpasses that of the EU.

What is surprising and impressive is India's success against these insurgencies and success in integrating and harmonising the nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

Abingdonboy said:


> It's no surprise India has such insurgency issues, the sheer diversity is a major reason. An easy way to describe today&#8217;s India would be by comparison to the European Union (EU). If the EU is able to achieve greater integration through a single currency, similarity in legal and administrative structures, unified security and foreign affairs management, and a sense of patriotic loyalty to the Union among the citizens of member nations, then it will closely resemble India. The Indian constitution recognizes 23 official languages3 while the EU has 20 official languages.4 The official figure of &#8220;mother tongues&#8221; spoken in India is 1,683, of which an estimated 850 are in daily use. The SIL Ethnologue lists 387 living languages for India.5 The social, cultural, religious and ethnic diversity of India surpasses that of the EU.
> 
> What is surprising and impressive is India's success against these insurgencies and success in integrating and harmonising the nation.


Very beautiful arguement made.... hats off to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

> Daring rerun, 3 dead
> 
> Ranchi, Feb. 1: Maoists triggered a landmine blast and opened fire on a patrol party, killing three policemen near a village on NH-99 in Latehar district in a daring rerun of the January 21 ambush in Garhwa that claimed 13 security forces personnel.
> 
> A jeep with 10 policemen was blown up in a low-intensity mine blast around 6.15pm at Chetag village, about 50km from the district headquarters under Balumath police station near Bariyatu forests on the highway that connects Latehar with Hazaribagh.



Daring rerun, 3 dead


----------



## 53fd

*Bomb blast in Manipur*



> IMPHAL, Feb 1: A powerful bomb exploded today at around 10 pm at Singjamei Ema Keithel. No report of casualty was obtained till the filing of this report.



Bomb blast | Kanglaonline

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

http://zeenews.**********/news/north-east/explosive-recovered-from-train-in-assam_756286.html



> Haflong: A huge quantity of explosives was recovered from the Barak Valley Express at Lower Haflong railway station, officials said on Thursday.
> 
> The explosives, including 200 detonators, 200 pipes containing explosives, two coils of electric wire and some equipment, were recovered from the Lumding-bound train coming from Silchar last night.
> 
> On a tip off, GRP and RPF along with Train Scouts launched a joint search operation and detected the explosives in two bags under a seat, they said.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

3 policemen killed in Maoist attack, 2 hurt - NewsReporter.in



> Latehar (Jharkhand), Feb 1 : Three policemen, including an assistant sub-inspector, were today killed and two others injured when Maoists attacked their jeep near Chetag village in Latehar district of Jharkhand.
> 
> &#8220;Maoists first triggered a landmine blast and opened fire on the police jeep, killing three policemen and wounding two others,&#8221; Director General of Police G S Rath said.
> 
> One of them was an ASI of the district police, he said.
> 
> The injured were referred to Rajendra Institute of Medical Sciences in Ranchi where the condition of one of the injured was serious, he said.
> 
> The encounter broke out at Chetag, about 2.5 km from Balumath police station, when Maoists challenged the police who were on their way to Dhadu village near the National Highway to investigate a case, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

*Maoist fear keeps candidates indoors in Malkangiri*

KORAPUT: Electioneering is yet to pick up pace in Malkangiri district with Maoist fear preventing candidates from coming out of their houses in remote areas.

The fear is understandable as it comes in the backdrop of extremist posters and banners asking villagers to boycott the poll process in protest against the state government's alleged apathy towards development of tribals. But the Red rebels have not issued any threats to candidates.

Sources said campaigning for the rural polls is yet to gain momentum in several Maoist-hit areas of Malkangiri, particularly Poplur, Kurmanur, Manyakonda, Pusuguda, Kalimela, Chitrakonda and Motu gram panchayats. The first phase polls are on February 11.

"Though we have filed nominations, we live under the constant fear of Maoists. We don't want endanger our lives by campaigning in interior areas because the Red rebels have already given a poll boycott call. We are limiting our campaigning to safer areas of the district," said a zilla parishad candidate.

Even no top leader of any political party has come to the district for campaigning so far. The Congress, BJD and BJP have left it to their local leaders to manage the show. "Though several leaders, including chief minister Naveen Patnaik, have started campaigning for their party, till now no prominent leader has toured Malkangiri," a source at Malkangiri said.

Sources said though adequate security personnel have been deployed for the election process, it is not enough to instill confidence among the candidates given that the Maoists diktat rules half of the 108 gram panchayats in Malkangiri. The district has 15 zilla parishad seats.

Over 25,000 villagers of 151 villages that lie on the other side of Balimela reservoir in Kudumulgumma block, a Maoists hub, have threatened to boycott the panchayat poll alleging under development of their villages.


Maoist fear keeps candidates indoors in Malkangiri - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*
4 BSF officers killed, 2 injured in IED blast in Odisha*

Bhubaneswar, Feb 10,2012, (PTI)

Four BSF officers, including a Commanding Officer, were today killed while two others were injured in an IED blast by suspected Maoists in Malkangiri district of Odisha.

BSF Director General U K Bansal has rushed to the spot, which is next to the Balimela reservoir, infamous for the deadly Naxal ambush in June 2008 when 38 Greyhound commandos of Andhra Pradesh police were killed when they were crossing the water body in a boat.

The BSF squad travelling a jeep was targeted at Balimela culvert at around 1 PM in the Janbai area of the district, under Chitragonda police station, 465 km from here.

The jungles here are a Naxal hotbed as it touches the borders of two other states - Andhra Pradesh and Chhattisgarh - making it a corridor for Maoists.

According to initial reports, the officers were returning in the vehicle after attending a security meeting with the district administration for forthcoming Panchayat elections in the state.

The victims have been identified as Commandant (107 battalion) J R Khaswan, his Second-in-Command Rajesh Sharan, Inspector Ashok Yadav and Assistant Sub-Inspector and radio operator of the squad Jitendra.

The two other troopers who were injured have been identified as constables Bishnu Panigrahi and S K Kundu.

Kundu was driving the ill-fated BSF vehicle. A BSF unit is located close to the area where the blast occurred and the team was approaching it.

"A reinforcement contingent of joint security forces has been dispatched for search operations," a senior official said.

4 BSF officers killed, 2 injured in IED blast in Odisha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*5 cops injured in Jammu and Kashmir:*



> Clashes broke out in Maisuma area of Srinagar between police and activists of Jammu Kashmir Liberation Front (JKLF) after its chairman Yasin Malik along with his two supporters was detained for taking out a protest march this afternoon.
> 
> Five policemen were injured, one of them critically, in the ding dong battles that last for about two hours between JKLF activists and Police.
> 
> Dozens of JKLF activists led by Malik assembled in the uptown Maisuma locality of Srinagar adjacent to Lal Chowk and began marching towards the headquarters of the UN Military Observer Group in India and Pakistan (UNMOGIP) in the Sonawar locality.
> 
> Police intercepted the marching JKLF activists as soon as they tried to come out of the Maisuma locality.
> 
> Yasin Malik and his two supporters were whisked away by police in a gypsy and taken to Police Station Kothibagh. The other supporters were baton charged by the police to foil their march.
> 
> The protesters pelted stones at contingents of police and paramilitary Central Reserve Police Force resulting in ding dong battles. Police used batons and tear smoke to disperse them. The protestors also burnt old tyres in Maisuma.
> 
> The protests and clashes led to disruption of the traffic and business activity in the area. Shopkeepers immediately closed the shops once the clashes began.
> 
> Five Policemen, including one selection grade constable and four constables were injured in stone pelting.
> 
> The injured have been identified as selection grade constable Javaid Ahmad, constables Tariq Ahmad, Shabir Ahmad, Riyaz Ahmad and Iftikhar Ahmad.
> 
> A police spokesman said that police came under heavy stone pelting by miscreants at Maisuma this afternoon. "Hiding miscreants resorted to heavy stone pelting on these Policemen from the rooftops, injuring five of them. One of them Shabir Ahmad was injured critically", police added.
> 
> Police, however, said that they exercised restraint while dealing with the situation. The injured were rushed to Police Hospital Srinagar, where from constable Shabir was referred to Sher-i-Kashmir Institute of Medical Sciences-Soura, for further treatment, police added.
> 
> The JKLF had announced a protest march to the UNMOGIP headquarters in the city to mark the death anniversary of JKLF founder Maqbool Bhat, who was hanged in New Delhi's Tihar Jail on February 11, 1984.
> 
> The JKLF has also called for a shutdown across the Kashmir valley on Saturday. It has been supported by both factions of Hurriyat Conference led by Mirwaiz Omar Farooq and Syed Ali Shah Geelani. They want that the mortal remains of Bhat be handed over to them so that they can be buried in Kashmir.
> 
> A JKLF spokesman said here that several of their activists and leaders were arrested by police today ahead of February 11.



DAILY EXCELSIOR


----------



## THE BOSE

The term Naxalites comes from Naxalbari, a small village in West Bengal, where a section of the Communist Party of India (Marxist) (CPM) led by Charu Majumdar, Kanu Sanyal and Jangal Santhal initiated a violent uprising in 1967. On May 18, 1967, the Siliguri Kishan Sabha, of which Jangal was the president, declared their readiness to adopt armed struggle to redistribute land to the landless.[16] The following week, a sharecropper near Naxalbari village was attacked by the landlord's men over a land dispute. On May 24, when a police team arrived to arrest the peasant leaders, it was ambushed by a group of tribals led by Jangal Santhal, and a police inspector was killed in a hail of arrows. This event encouraged many Santhal tribals and other poor people to join the movement and to start attacking local landlords.[17]
Charu Majumdar, inspired by the doctrines of Mao Zedong, provided ideological leadership for the Naxalbari movement, advocating that Indian peasants and lower class tribals overthrow the government and upper classes by force. A large number of urban elites were also attracted to the ideology, which spread through Majumdar's writings, particularly the 'Historic Eight Documents' which formed the basis of Naxalite ideology.[18] In 1967, Naxalites organized the All India Coordination Committee of Communist Revolutionaries (AICCCR), and later broke away from CPM. Violent uprisings were organized in several parts of the country. In 1969, the AICCCR gave birth to the Communist Party of India (Marxist-Leninist) (CPI(ML)).
Practically all Naxalite groups trace their origin to the CPI(ML). A separate offshoot from the beginning was the Maoist Communist Centre, which evolved out of the Dakshin Desh group. The MCC later fused with the People's War Group to form the Communist Party of India (Maoist). A third offshoot was that of the Andhra revolutionary communists, mainly represented by the UCCRI(ML), following the mass line legacy of T. Nagi Reddy, which broke with the AICCCR at an early stage.
During the 1970s, the movement was fragmented into disputing factions. By 1980, it was estimated that around 30 Naxalite groups were active, with a combined membership of 30,000.[19]


----------



## 53fd

*Grenade attack on a private residence in Manipur*



> IMPHAL, Feb 15: A hand grenade was found planted at the residence of Dr Keisham Romen (45) at RIMS Road at around 1.20 am today which police retrieved later. Dr Keisham Romen is an Opthalmo-logist at SHRI.&#65279;



Grenade found


----------



## 53fd

*2 NSCN (K) cadres killed in Dimapur*



> In a suspected factional clash, two NSCN (K) cadres were killed and another severely injured near Hotel Kent, here Tuesday. According to police, the incident took place at around 8.40 p.m., when the three NSCN (K) cadres identified as &#8220;private&#8221; Wangkei and &#8220;captain&#8221;, Wanbon of Langmei village both in their early twenties and &#8220;lance corporal&#8221; Nyamsai after checking out from the hotel were fired upon by unidentified assailants.
> 
> In the shoot-out, Wangkei was killed on the spot while Wanbon succumbed to his injuries at District Hospital at around 10.30 p.m.
> The injured Nyamsai, who sustained bullets injury in his abdomen and legs, was battling for life at District Hospital Dimapur.
> 
> According to police source, the cadres after checking out of the hotel at around 8:30 pm was about to board an auto rickshaw, when the assailants fire upon them. The group behind the killing has not been established.
> 
> A total of nine from both NSCN (K) and GPRN/NSCN have so far been killed in factional violence that sparked off after December 19, 2011 stand off at Padumpukhri Dimapur.
> 
> DEC 22, 2011: One from GPRN/NSCN killed: identified as one Mughavi of Saghemi village. Three weapons belonging to GPRN/NSCN were also taken away by NSCN (K) .
> 
> DEC 23, 2011: One from NSCN (K) killed: a &#8216;rejapeyu&#8217; identified as Ihoto Sumi of Litsami village under Suruhuto village.
> DEC 28, 2011: One from GPRN/NSCN killed: Visavo Chakhesang, son of Zholhou Chakhesang.
> 
> JAN 19, 2012: Two from NSCN (K) killed: one in Zunheboto town- senior functionary of the NSCN (K) identified as Ghukato Assumi &#8220;secretary-in-chief&#8221;. Another at Athibung- one Phungongmung of Khabung village.
> 
> FEB 5, 2012: Two from GPRN/NSCN killed: identified as &#8216;sgt. maj.&#8217; Thangboi from Molvum village and &#8216;corpl&#8217; Jackson Kuki.
> FEB 7, 2012: Two from NSCN (K) killed in Dimapur-police yet to establish identity and motive for killings.



2 NSCN (K) cadres killed in Dimapur : Nagaland Post


----------



## 53fd

*1 NSCN (K) cadre injured in Nagaland*



> One NSCN (K) cadre was injured in a factional clash, Wednesday afternoon between Litsami and Emlomi under Zunheboto district when command party of NSCN (K) and GPRN/NSCN on patrolling opened fire at each other.
> 
> When contacted, supervisor Cease-fire Supervisory Board (CFSB) GPRN/NSCN, C. Singsong confirmed that one NSCN (K) cadre was injured and also claimed that one AK rifle was captured from the rival group.
> 
> Police sources also confirmed that one NSCN (K) cadre was injured but declined to name the person.
> 
> 32 AR, NSCN (K) nexus crystal clear: Singsong
> Nexus between 32 Assam Rifles (AR) and NSCN (K) was crystal clear said supervisor Cease-fire Supervisory Board (CFSB) GPRN/NSCN, C. Singsong Wednesday.
> 
> Talking to this Reporter over the phone on the situation at Ahthibung area, Singsong said that GPRN/NSCN cadres captured a mini truck carrying essential commodities and explosives of NSCN (K) members at Ahthibung Wednesday afternoon but due to hue and cry made by NSCN (K) to AR, the essential commodities was recovered from them by AR and handed over to the rival faction.
> 
> Asserting that NSCN (K) has been enjoying their rations for the past one month, Singsong questioned why AR was involved in this issue while both the factions were observing cease-fire with the Government of India.
> 
> Alleging that AR has been backing NSCN (K), Singsong said he fails to understand the role and relationship of AR with NSCN (K) and added that AR has failed to control the situation as they were not applying the same yardsticks to deal with GPRN/NSCN. 32 Assam Rifles are in support of NSCN (K) and forgetting the cease-fire we have with Government of India, said supervisor CFSB, GPRN/NSCN.
> 
> He then alleged that AR has now started to provide water to NSCN (K) camp at Ahthibung while GPRN/NSCN had to support themselves while they were occupying the camp.
> 
> Singsong while asserting that NSCN (K) was forcibly occupying Ahthibung camp, he alleged that AR has been chasing away GRPN/NSCN cadres from Ahthibung area and not even allowing their cadres to enter Ahthibung.



1 injured in factional clash at Zunheboto : Nagaland Post


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists snatch ballot papers in Kalahandi*



> BALANGIR: Around 20 suspected Maoists snatched away ballot papers and polling boxes from officials at two booths in the Maoist-hit Trilochanpur village in Kalahandi district on Tuesday night. The rebels also took away mobile phones from the polling personnel.
> 
> Sources said, after polling personnel reached the booths, the ultras, who sneaked into the village from Rayagada district, suddenly entered the booths and held them at gun point. Before they could do anything, they decamped with polling boxes, ballot papers and other documents. Police personnel were not present at the time of the raid. However, the polling personnel returned safely with police escorts.
> 
> Kalahandi SP Sudha Singh admitted that there was a Maoist warning on February 10, for not conducting polls in the area. "We were prepared for Maoist violence. We had made sufficient security arrangements. Since Trilochanpur is adjacent to the Rayagada district border, they intruded at night and conducted the raid."
> 
> Apprehensive of Red violence, voters did not turn up at seven other polling booths. "Polling personnel were asked to wait till the end of polling time. Special Operation Group (SOG) personnel were also asked to remain alert," the SP added.
> 
> In Nuapada district, the 18 polling parties who had returned on Tuesday following a road blockade at Banasiama Ghati near Sunabeda sanctuary, headed for the polling booths rather late in the day. They reportedly reached there three hours after the scheduled time for staring polls. Reports said polling went on smoothly there.



Reds snatch ballot papers in Kalahandi - The Times of India


----------



## SinoChallenger

^ Wow so many incidents. india is descending into anarchy. The brahaminist rulers are being challenged by the oppressed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*'Maoist movement may end up as a bloody civil war'*

NEW DELHI: Swedish author and columnist Jan Myrdal - known for his close interaction with Indian Maoists since the '80s - admits that he is unable to gauge where the radical Left movement, led by CPI (Maoist) chief Ganapathy, is headed for.

"There is even a negative possibility...it could even end as a bloody civil war which they (Maoists) may not survive..." he says. Myrdal (85) had traveled to Bastar's core area two years ago, and interacted extensively with cadres and leaders, including party general secretary Ganapathy. His interview of Ganapathy was the last face-to-face interaction of a journalist that was published.

While giving an insightful account of his experience to TOI on Saturday, Myrdal's face fell for a moment as he blamed himself to some extent for the killing of Maoist leader Azad. "I have a bad feeling... partly responsible for the killing of Azad. We had mentioned what Ganapathy said about the ceasefire... Azad took it up and it is possible that the situation was used to trap him," Myrdal said in retrospect.

He is in India for the launch of his latest book, "Red Star over India", which is an account and his analysis of the visit to the Red zone in Bastar. Jan, the son of Nobel laureates Alva and Gunnar Myrdal, has penned over 80 books, including fiction and plays.

He stresses that he quit the Communist party since he felt that it has taken a wrong direction, but does not consider himself to be a "renegade." Is he a chronicler of the Maoist movement or a sympathizer? "I follow my father who insisted that a social scientist or writer cannot be unbiased. I am not an unbiased observer," is his common refrain.

Myrdal points out a potential area of tension between the atheist Maoist leadership and their constituency tribals and non-tribal farmers and rural folks, who are entrenched in religious and cultural rituals and customs.

No wonder, he says, the Red ultras are "very careful about religious shrines etc and on account of hurting local sentiments and they are trying to address the issue". "But, this could develop into an area of conflict in spreading the movement," he warns.

What does he perceive to be the way forward for the movement? The support of urban middle class that is sorely lacks, he says.

He has three tips for the naxals to woo the middle class: highlight human rights violations committed by security forces, inclusive development in rural areas and persist with social struggle in urban pockets.


'Maoist movement may end up as a bloody civil war' - Times Of India


----------



## Omar1984

*&#8220;Maoist movement will continue until socio-economic problems are addressed&#8221;*


The Maoist movement in India is unlikely to succeed, but it will continue to regurgitate and find support until the basic socio-economic problems of the ordinary people are addressed, said speakers at a panel discussion here on Thursday over the issue of the Naxals and their adherence to the Mao sentiments in India.

The genesis of the Maoist movement in India, its ramifications and what it means for the country's internal security, values of democracy and development, should it continue into the future; were part of the discussion hosted at the Nehru Memorial Museum and Library . These issues have been raised in the anthology &#8216;More than Maoism: Politics, Policies and Insurgencies in South Asia', edited by members of the Institute of South Asian Studies, Singapore, released recently.

The book is an outcome of the general curiosity about the Maoist movement in India and attempts to answer the basic questions about the movement's resurgence in the country and its continued presence, said Robin Jeffery, co-editor of the anthology and Visiting Research Professor at the Institute of South Asian Studies and Asian Research Institute, National University of Singapore.

&#8220;After the April 2010 Maoist attack that killed 76 policemen in Chattisgarh, Chinese in Singapore wanted to know why so many years after Chairman Mao was dead, has the movement popped up in India,&#8221; he said, recounting the idea behind the anthology.

Unkempt promises to the masses, failure to secure education, health and sanitation to the rural poor and the marginalised, are perceived to be the reasons for the emergence of the movement in India, he said, but it is now important to come up with solutions to the problems and to ascertain how these promise can be kept, given the difficult situation. He said to tackle the problem; the government will have to act on all fronts, from providing good local government to conducting fair and free elections.

Former Director-General of Uttar Pradesh Police and commander of the Border Security Force Prakash Singh, who has also authored the book &#8216;The Naxalite Movement in India', said while he believes that the movement has no future, the &#8220;Naxalbaris&#8221; will continue.

&#8220;The question that bothers people is how the movement kept on erupting after being put down by the armed might of the Indian State. In 1967, in 1980s it was put out, and now we are in the third phase of the movement,&#8221; he said.

Referring to the reasons for its presence, he said while the government claims that they have addressed the issues of poverty, unemployment, displacement of the tribals [issues that are responsible for Naxalism], the truth is that they are being addressed only on paper. Mr. Singh said the Maoists pose an imminent threat to the security of the country because of their links with terror groups in Jammu and Kashmir, ISI and the Chinese. &#8220;They are anti- democracy and anti-development,&#8221; he pointed out.

Sharing his experiences and perspective, Suvojit Bagchi, a correspondent with the BBC World Service who has contributed to the anthology, said the Naxals have been able to integrate with the locals and unlike what the perception is they are not coerced into offering support to the movement.

&#8220;It is a human story. The integration with the local people is tremendous and it is incorrect to say that they have been controlling the people through guns,&#8221; he said. Noted journalist Sumanta Banerjee, who is the author of the widely acclaimed book &#8216;In the Wake of Naxalbari', said the Maoists should not be seen as some kind of a Robin Hood figure, not as philanthropists and not even a extortionists. &#8220;Maoists and Naxalites will continue in the country. I don't think they can implement Maoism in the country, but will remain catalytic agents. And until the basic socio-economic system in India changes, the movement will continue to rise like a phoenix. There will be newer flash points, like mining operations, dislocation of tribals,&#8221; he cautioned.

The Hindu : Cities / Delhi :


----------



## Omar1984

*Suspected rebels kill 4 police in eastern India*


Police say Maoist rebels are suspected of triggering a blast that destroyed a police jeep and killed four officers in eastern India.

Police officer Avinash Reddy says the assailants also opened fire on the vehicle during the attack Friday in the Chitradonda region of Orissa state.

No one immediately claimed responsibility for the attack, but Maoist rebels in the area often ambush government vehicles.

Inspired by Chinese revolutionary leader Mao Zedong, the rebels have been fighting in several Indian states for more than four decades demanding land and jobs for farmers and the poor.

Suspected rebels kill 4 police in eastern India - Boston.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

RIP to the dead.


----------



## Areesh

> *Schoolboy, grandfather killed by Maoists*
> 
> Maoist guerrillas killed a schoolboy and his grandfather and set their house on fire in Jharkhand&#8217;s Khuti district early Saturday, police said.
> 
> According to police, Maoist guerrillas belonging to People&#8217;s Liberation Front of India (PLFI) attacked the house of B.Y. Toppo, situated in Thunku village of Khuti district, around 45 km from Ranchi early Saturday. The rebels killed the two of them and set the house on fire.
> 
> The reason for the killing has yet to be ascertained, police said. The bodies have been sent for post-mortem.
> 
> Maoist guerrillas are active in 18 of the 24 districts of the state.



Schoolboy, grandfather killed by Maoists


----------



## Dance

Maoists torture and kill two cops at public court


Raipur: The outlawed group Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) killed two Chhattisgarh home guards at a 'jan adalat' people's court in an undisclosed forested pocket in restive Bastar region for defying their diktat, a police official said on Sunday. 

The bodies of Moriyam Mangu and Anand Jasba, who were in their 20s -- were found Saturday on a roadside in a jungle pocket in Cherpal area under Bijapur district, some 450 km south of state capital Raipur. The two persons were missing since Jan 31. 



Officials here at police headquarters confirmed that a few leaflets were also found along with the dumped dead bodies, in which the Maoists said the cops were killed at a 'jan adalat' on charges of teaming up with authorities for anti-Maoist drives and also committing offences against the public. 

In one of the leaflets, the guerrillas have asked youths of the 40,000 sq km conflict zone of Bastar region to stay away from joining the police force. 

The injury marks on the bodies suggested that the two men were tortured at the 'jan adalat' before they were killed. The Maoists did not mention the date and the area where the 'jan adalat' was held to execute the two home guards. 

Bijapur is among the seven districts that form mineral-rich Bastar region where Maoists hold sway in interiors since late 1980s. 


Maoists torture and kill two cops at public court

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*Maoists torture, kill two Home Guards*

Raipur, Feb 26 2012, (IANS):

Maoists have tortured and killed two Home Guards who had been missing since Jan 31, police said Sunday.

The bodies of Moriyam Mangu and Anand Jasba, in their 20s, were found Saturday by a road in a jungle area in Cherpal in Bijapur district, some 450 km south of here.

The outlawed group Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) killed them for defying their orders, a police official said.

The police headquarters here said leaflets were found near the bodies which claimed the two were killed at a 'Jan Adalat' or People's Court for "committing offences against the public".

The injury marks on the bodies suggested the two men were tortured, the officer said.One of the leaflets asked youths in the tribal region not to join the police.

Bijapur is among the seven districts that forms mineral-rich Bastar region where Maoists have held sway in the interiors since late 1980s.
Maoists torture, kill two Home Guards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill a tribal in Orissa*



> Laxmipur, Feb 26 : Suspected Maoists gunned down a tribal in Laxmipur area of Orissa.
> 
> The deceased Salu Praska, 45, had gone into to the forest area along with his wife Salme Praska to collect firewood, when a group of Maoists caught him and killed him.
> 
> 
> "We saw nearly ten people coming our way. They were holding guns and they beat my husband. We tried to run away but they caught my husband and killed him in front of me," said Salme Praska.
> 
> The incident sent shock waves in the entire village, as it was for the first time that a incident of such kind had occurred in that area.
> 
> Laxmipur is a hamlet in Orissa's Koraput District. It is situated at an altitude of nearly 3,000 feet and is surrounded by thick forests.
> 
> Security and police personnel rushed to the area and started the investigations.
> 
> "You know that one 'adivasi' fellow namely Salu Praska of Laxmipur was killed by some Maoists. I suspect that the Maoists might have committed this murder of Salu Praska in the nearby forest area by slitting his throat," said Surya Mani Pradhan, police inspector, Laxmipur police station.
> 
> Pradhan added that the deceased was a resident of Kondha Sahi near Laxmipur area and was engaged in a country liquor trade.
> 
> *The Maoist insurgency has gripped nearly a third of the country in its violent tentacles, spreading into the interiors of 20 of India's 28 states.*



Maoists kill a tribal in OrissaIndia4u News Online


----------



## 53fd

*GNLA killed ex-constable in Meghalaya*



> The Garo National Liberation Army (GNLA) Sunday killed a former police constable in Meghalaya's East Garo Hills district alleging he was a spy, police said.
> 
> Two armed barged into the residence of Warnath S. Sangma in Banfamawe village and shot him dead. But police said the man was not working for the police.
> 
> "They suspected he was spying on them. He took voluntary pension and he has nothing to do with Meghalaya police," Inspector General of Police F.D. Sangma said.
> 
> The GNLA, headed by police officer-turned outlaw Champion R. Sangma, has unleashed a reign of terror in the three impoverished districts of Garo Hills in the western part of Meghalaya.
> 
> More than 30 people, including security personnel, have been killed in the Garo Hills in the last one year by GNLA.
> 
> In the past two months alone, 10 people were killed while two engineers of the government-run Meghalaya Energy Corp Ltd were abducted by GNLA.



Sakaal Times - GNLA killed ex-constable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*Two civilians injured as Maoists open fire on bus in West Bengal*



> After a lull of three months since Maoist top leader Kishenji was killed in an encounter at Jhargram, Maoists became active again as two miscreants, suspected to be Maoists, abducted one person from a passenger bus in Purnapani jungle area in West Midnapore district.
> 
> Two persons seated on the roof of the bus were injured after they were hit by bullets fired in the air by the miscreants while they were returning to their hide-outs.
> 
> According to police, the bus, was coming from Dhunsai and bound for Midnapore, was stopped at Purnapani by one of the two miscreants who had mingled with the passengers. At 1.30 am he went to the driver&#8217;s cabin and held him at gunpoint, asking him to stop the bus.
> 
> His partner got the conductor to open the gates of the bus at gunpoint too. They robbed the belongings of one of the passenger and took him into the jungles. The miscreants fired twice in the air before vanishing into the jungles, injuring two passengers sitting on the roof of the bus.
> 
> The injured were admitted to Jhargram district hospital. Police is yet to arrest the miscreants.
> 
> Gourav Sharma, SP Jhargaram, said they are clueless about the reason for abducting only one passenger.



In Jhargram, Maoists abduct bus passenger - Indian Express


----------



## Dance

Maoists attack MLC&#8217;s construction company

MUZAFFARPUR: A group of about 20 Maoists armed with sophisticated weapons and lathis attacked Singh Construction Company's hot mixing plant belonging to transport operator and local JD(U) MLC, Dinesh Prasad Singh, and burnt a dumper truck and an old JCB machine at Bakhra village on Muzaffarpur-Rewa Road under Saraiya police station at about 11.30 pm on Sunday night. 

Saraiya SHO Sanjay Kumar informed on Monday that there were seven labourers on the spot when the Maoists reached there. They snatched their cellphones but did not harm them. The intruders set afire both the dumper and JCB machine parked there. The front portion of both the vehicles were completely burnt. Before retreating within half-an-hour, the Maoists threw six pieces of handbills on the spot. Through leaflets, the Maoists demanded 10 per cent levy from the plant's owner, denounced alleged police-contractor connivance and condemned recent crimes like dacoity and murder in the area. 

The Maoists did not raise any slogan nor did they disrupt vehicular traffic on the busy Muzaffarpur-Rewa Road during their operation. They threw the cellphones of the labourers before leaving the spot. A few villagers claimed that the Maoists had brought with them two containers of petrol. They were hiding in the adjacent wheat field since the evening and attacked the plant site at midnight suddenly. They disappeared within moments after burning the vehicles. 

It may be mentioned here that the Maoists had attacked the road and bridge construction sites under Minapur PS area of Muzaffarpur district, besides at such sites in Sheohar, Sitamarhi and East Champaran districts in recent months to press for the payment of 10 per cent levy from the contractors. It could not be known whether the Maoists had demanded levy from the MLC earlier.

Maoists attack MLC&rsquo;s construction company - The Times of India


----------



## Dance

Ramchandran worried over Maoists presence in Assam


Guwahati, Feb 28 (PTI) Union Minister of State for Home Affairs M Ramachandran today expressed concern over growing Maoist presence particularly in upper Assam districts and said the state police was taking required steps. Chairing a top level law and order review meeting at the Raj Bhavan in the presence of Governor Janaki Ballav Patnaik here, the union minister told reporters "border fencing along the Indo-Bangla terrain was also discussed and decision has been taken to complete the process very soon." State Director General of Police Jayanta Choudhury said the union home ministry had been urged to form an anti-extortion and anti-abduction cell to counter the threat of militants. "We have urged the union minister in the meeting to form the cells as well a proper rehabilitation package for the surrendered ULFA militants", he said. On yesterday's grenade blast in the city, the DGP claimed that the anti-talk faction of the ULFA led by Paresh Barua was behind the incident. PTI SB PR


Ramchandran worried over Maoists presence in Assam, IBN Live News


----------



## 53fd

*Militants abduct two civilians in Manipur:*



> IMPHAL, Feb 29:Suspected underground cadres abducted two youths including son of former Chief Engineer of Irrigation and Flood Control Department (IFCD) on the demand of Rs 1 crore.
> 
> Former Chief Engineer Kakap Gangte&#8217;s son Henjamlien Gangte alias Kelvin (29) and his friend Malsawm Gangte (23) were abducted from the gate of Kelvin&#8217;s residence at New Lambulane in the evening of February 27.
> 
> Kelvin was talking with Malsawm as the duo met each other at the gate of the former&#8217;s residence.
> 
> Although, it is exactly not known which group was involved in the abduction, an informed source said that Kelvin&#8217;s family got a monetary demand of Rs One Crore from a Kuki militant group.&#65279;



Abducted


----------



## Paan Singh

_Four Maoists killed in Jharkhand_



Ranchi: Four Maoists were killed in a gunbattle with security forces that broke out early Monday after about 300 guerrillas attacked a Central Coalfield Limited (CCL) project in Jharkhand and set on fire 19 vehicles.



A security personnel was also injured when the armed Maoists attacked CCL's Ashok project close to the Iparwar police station, about 160 km from here, and set on fire 19 vehicles, police said. They also attacked a police camp nearby. 

Police have recovered the bodies of two of the Maoists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CarbonD

Does maoist stands for Mao ideology sorry but is it something related to China's mao ideology?


----------



## SinoChallenger

CarbonD said:


> Does maoist stands for Mao ideology sorry but is it something related to China's mao ideology?


The Maoists are commanded by Mao Zedong, the founder and Great Helmsman of the People's Republic of China. They seek to create the People's Republic of India. As I understand it, the PRI would not have the northeast (forget about Southern Tibet) and New Delhi / Haryana would belong to Pakistan, so PRI is much smaller than the present republic of india.



Prism said:


> _Four Maoists killed in Jharkhand_
> 
> 
> 
> Ranchi: Four Maoists were killed in a gunbattle with security forces that broke out early Monday after about 300 guerrillas attacked a Central Coalfield Limited (CCL) project in Jharkhand and set on fire 19 vehicles.
> 
> 
> 
> A security personnel was also injured when the armed Maoists attacked CCL's Ashok project close to the Iparwar police station, about 160 km from here, and set on fire 19 vehicles, police said. They also attacked a police camp nearby.
> 
> Police have recovered the bodies of two of the Maoists.


RIP to the martyrs. The article doesn't say how many government forces were killed


----------



## zootinali

^^^^^
What ?? who told you all these things ??? under Mao himself your country united and here if this maoist are going to break up the nation like this just for the sake of revolution, they must be the most foolish maoist ever...


----------



## STEELMAN

SinoChallenger said:


> The Maoists are commanded by Mao Zedong, the founder and Great Helmsman of the People's Republic of China. They seek to create the People's Republic of India. As I understand it, the PRI would not have the northeast (forget about Southern Tibet) and New Delhi / Haryana would belong to Pakistan, so PRI is much smaller than the present republic of india.
> 
> RIP to the martyrs. The article doesn't say how many government forces were killed




As usual made in China ideology not going to last.........


----------



## 53fd

*Cop among 5 hurt in clashes*



> SRINAGAR, Mar 6: Five persons including a police constable were injured in ding dong battles that followed after a joint party of Rashtriya Rifles (RR) and Special Operations Group (SOG) arrested a suspected militant in the Lolab area of the frontier district of Kupwara this morning.
> 
> The SOG and RR personnel used force against the stone throwing people, who were protesting against the arrest of a suspected militant in the area. Senior civil and police officials rushed to the spot to restore order in the area.
> 
> Reports reaching here said that 18 RR and SOG Varnaw-Lolab cordoned off the Kawari village in Lolab area of Kupwara district and arrested suspected militant Javed Ahmad Chichi son of Faqir Mohammad Chichi.
> 
> Residents of the village protested against the arrest and some of them used the Public Address System of a local masjid and asked the people of the nearby villages to block the road and protest against the arrest. The protesters raised slogans against the RR and SOG personnel and accused them of harassment. They were joined by the people of the other areas and the situation became tense in the entire Lolab area.
> 
> However, despite the stiff resistance, the RR and SOG personnel arrested Javed and started moving back. On their return, as the RR and SOG personnel reached near the Kurhama crossing, a group of infuriated youth pelted stones on them. The SOG and RR personnel charged batons and gun ***** on the stone throwing protesters.
> 
> The SOG and RR personnel beat up local Sarpanch identified as Mohammad Akhtar Chichi. Akhtar tried his best to persuade the RR and SOG personnel to release Javed. They beat him up and this led to more anger among the protesters. The local police also tried their best to defuse the situation but they too failed in their efforts.
> 
> As the word about the incident reached the district headquarters, some of the senior administrative and police officials rushed to the spot and defused the situation. It was only after their intervention that the situation became normal in the area and order was restored.
> 
> Due to the stiff opposition, the RR and SOG personnel were forced to set free Javed Ahmad Chichi and it was only after his release that people gave in, but not before injuries to four civilians and a police constable. The injured police constable has been identified as Mohammad Yusuf while as the injured civilians are Mohammad Akhtar Chichi, Ghulam Haider, Latief Piswal and Yasmeen Mughal.



DAILY EXCELSIOR


----------



## 53fd

*Dead body recovered in Nagaland:*



> A dead body was recovered on Wednesday evening at around 6pm near Ruliezou, below government women polytechnic. Police informed that the victim bore one bullet injury on the forehead and had his hands tied.
> 
> Police also found an Electoral Roll ID and Driving license from the victim, identified as David Angkang s/o Mathew, Sahamthung village, Ukhrul district, Manipur. The body has been kept at North Police station, Kohima, police added.



One body recovered : Nagaland Post


----------



## Omar1984

*Protesters demand the release of alleged Naxal sympathizers*

MANGALORE: Karnataka Rajya Adivasi Hakkugala Samanvaya Samiti (ABSS) state convener P Bharath demanded that journalism student Vittal Malekudiya and Linganna, who were recently arrested on the charges of abetting naxals, should be released immediately as "the duo did not support naxalism."

He was addressing a protest organized by tribals led by ABBS, DYFI, Karnataka Rajya Dalitha Hakkugala Horata Samiti and other organizations at Belthangadi taluk office on Wednesday. Bharath said that Vittal was an active member of ABSS, which opposed naxal movement. "The boy, who has 100 per cent attendance in the university, was sent to jail without any reason. Those anti-naxal force cops, who put him behind the bars, should be punished," Bharath demanded. "The government, instead of implementing the Forest Rights Act, is denying the fundamental rights of tribals by not providing basic facilities to them," he added.

DYFI district president Muneer Katipalla said that a state-wide protest will be launched if Vittal was not released within a week.

Meanwhile, SFI district committee members along with journalism students of Mangalore University submitted a memorandum to inspector general of police Pratap Reddy demanding the release of Vittal on Wednesday.

Protesters demand the release of alleged Naxal sympathizers - Times Of India


----------



## 53fd

*Civilian injured in Maoist attack in Bihar*



> Maoists strike in Rohtas, flee Banka
> RAMASHANKAR
> Patna, March 11: A 22-year-old engineering student was today injured by a stray bullet when alleged Maoists opened fire at Habbipur village under Rajpur police station in Rohtas district.
> 
> Ravi Kumar, a BTech student of a Ranchi-based engineering college, was immediately rushed to a hospital in Varanasi, about 35km from Rohtas, where he is struggling for life in the intensive care unit.
> 
> About six members of an armed squad of the Maoists attacked the relatives of Rajpur block pramukh (head) Rajendra Singh about 8am. The assailants had gathered at the house of Rajesh Sharma, an active member of the now disbanded Maoist Communist Centre, for Holi.
> 
> Rajesh had reportedly sought the help of the squad members to settle a land dispute with a fellow villager, Lalan Singh. Rajendra had, however, intervened and pacified the two rival groups. This did not go down well with Rajesh&#8217;s aides.
> 
> They intercepted Rajendra&#8217;s family members while they were on their way to the local market. Rajesh&#8217;s accomplices abused, threw stones at Rajendra&#8217;s kin and fired indiscriminately. Ravi, who had gone to the market to buy vegetables, was hit by a stray bullet fired by the rebels.
> 
> Bikramganj sub-divisional police officer (SDPO) Pramod Kumar said Ravi was rushed to a Varanasi hospital. &#8220;Police seized 15 cartridges of .315 bore and an empty cartridge during a search at Rajesh&#8217;s house,&#8221; he said.
> 
> The SDPO confirmed that Rajesh was associated with a Maoist outfit and had called its cadres to his residence to settle score with some Habbipur residents. &#8220;Raids are on to arrest the assailants. Rajesh and his family members are absconding after the incident,&#8221; the police officer told The Telegraph over phone from Rohtas district.
> 
> Sources said Ravi had come to his native village from Ranchi to celebrate Holi. His elder brother, Atul Kumar, said doctors attending to Ravi said his condition was critical.
> 
> The incident has triggered panic in the area, as the victim and the assailants belonged to two castes.
> 
> &#8220;Additional police force has been deployed to avert any untoward incident,&#8221; a senior officer posted at the state police headquarters said.
> 
> Arrests
> 
> Three persons were arrested in Patna on Saturday in connection with the murder of a student in the state capital on March 8.
> 
> Simant Kumar, a 22-year-old third-year electrical and electronics engineering student of Bhopal-based Corporate Institute of Science and Technology, was beaten to death by some youths on Rajiv Nagar road number 24 under the same police station on the night of March 8.



http://www.telegraphindia.com/1120312/jsp/bihar/story_15237178.jsp

*Civilian shot at and injured by militants in Jammu and Kashmir*



> SRINAGAR : A 45-year-old man was injured after being allegedly shot at by unidentified militants in Sopore town of north Kashmir&#8217;s Baramulla district, police said today.
> 
> The incident took place last night when Ghulam Hassan Chechak was shot at from close range by the militants at his residence in Arampora village of Sopore, 52 kms from here, they said.
> 
> The victim was rushed to hospital in a critical condition, police said.
> 
> This is third shooting incident in the Valley in as many days.
> 
> A police official was injured when militants fired at him on Friday in Saraibala area of the city while a sarpanch was injured after being shot at in Dadsara area of Pulwama district the following day, they said. (AGENCIES)



DAILY EXCELSIOR


----------



## 53fd

*Militants kidnap 3 civilians in Manipur:*



> Three persons were captivated by armed militants from different places on Friday, police source said Saturday. One was kidnapped along with his car from Imphal area by suspected PULF (People United Liberation Front, a Muslim based underground group) cadres while suspected Kuki National Front (KNF) have detained two other persons from Kangpokpi area. Police said one Md Imran Khan (34), a resident of Thoubal Moijing was kidnapped by suspected PULF cadres from Moirangkhom Moreh van parking under Imphal police station on Friday, around 5.30 pm along with his Maruti van (MN-01K-0535).
> 
> Police suspect the kidnapping was related to monetary demand from the family of a victim, Imran. However, family members told police that kidnappers are yet to contact them. In another unrelated kidnapping case, armed cadres suspected to be cadres of Kuki National Front (KNF), signatory of the Suspension of Operation with both state and Central governments have taken two youth in captivity while another youth who was with them was handed over to the Assam Rifles.
> 
> A highly reliable source Saturday said cadres of KNF detained the three youth who were heading towards Senapati district headquarters from Imphal on the NH-39 on Friday around 2 pm in two Activa brand scooters. The cadres handed over one of the youths identified as Salam Gunachandra (24) son of S Surchandra of Chingamakha, Imphal to the 43 Assam Rifles at Kangpokpi on Friday itself, alleging him to be an activist of an underground group, KCP (MC). However, Haobam Suraj (23) of Irom Leikai and Irom James (24) of Chingamakha, who were with Surchandra and the Activa scooter were still missing.



Militants Kidnap 3 Persons in Manipur | Northeast Today


----------



## sachin@india

Civilian shot at and injured by militants in Jammu and Kashmir




Militants shot at and injured a civilian in the Sopore town of Baramulla District late in the evening of March 11, reports Daily Excelsior. Police said that some pistol borne militants fired upon one Ghulam Hassan Cheechak outside his residence. Police recovered four empty cartridges of a Chinese Pistol from the site of the incident. 

Meanwhile, Director General of Police Kuldeep Khoda on March 10 stated that a "negligible number" of Jammu and Kashmir''s youth are now joining militant outfits while a greater number are instead helping in anti-militancy operations, reports IANS. "Youth in Jammu and Kashmir are not getting swayed into militancy as in past. There is negligible numbers who are getting recruited into militants'' ranks. Instead they (youth) are helping us (police) fight militancy and bring in peace and harmony in the state," Khoda said. He said the youth in the State had increasingly started getting away from militancy since 2010. Khoda said there were just a dozen militants left in erstwhile Doda District which is now divided into Doda, Kishtwar and Ramban Districts. "The breakup is seven militants present in Kishtwar district, nil in Doda and five in Ramban," he added. Police had earlier in the year pegged the total number of militants in the state at about 300 to 350 militants.


----------



## 53fd

*Grenade blast in Lilaijhora, Assam:*



> Gossaigaon, March 11: A blast took place at the labour camp near Baonai river in Lilaijhora, 10 km from Gossaigaon under Kokrajhar district at 9.30 pm on Saturday.
> 
> The hand grenade was hurled at the labourer&#8217;s camp by a few miscreants while they were preparing to go to bed. Although most of the labourers ran into the jungle to save their lives, a man Zalal Siekh was injured in the incident.
> 
> Police immediately rushed to the site on receiving the information. According to sources, the incident took place because the contractor failed to pay ransom money demanded by the outfit. The injured labourers have been referred to the Guwahati Medical College and Hospital.



The Sentinel


----------



## 53fd

*Cop hurt in Maoist encounter in Karnataka*



> MANGALORE: Anti Naxal Force (ANF) and district policemen reportedly exchanged fire with 20 to 25 Naxalites at Mittabagilu in Bolle forest in Belthangady taluk during a combing operation on Saturday.
> 
> Police sources told Express that both ANF and district police were tipped off about the movement of suspected Naxalites in the region had intensified combing operations from Saturday morning. At around 2 pm, the ANF team intercepted about 20 to 25 Naxalites who begun firing at ANF and policemen injuring one police constable Sadashiva Choudhry. The ANF retaliated and exchange of fire continued for over an hour.
> 
> When contacted IGP (Western Range) Pratap Reddy said combing operation had not been withdrawn despite injuries to a constable. &#8220;The ANF constable&#8217;s injuries are minor and the combing operation by ANF in the deep forest will continue until they achieve success in their operation,&#8221; he stressed.



Naxal encounter: Cop hurt | Naxals | Maoists | The New Indian Express

*Maoists set ablaze base tower station, telephone exchange in Odisha*



> NEW DELHI, INDIA: In a bid to destabilize the telecommunication system in the region,
> Maoists on late Saturday night set ablaze a BSNL base tower station and telephone exchange in Orissa's Koraput district.
> 
> The communication and Internet services have been hit in the area, while no casualty has been reported. The Naxals asked the watchman to leave, before setting the exchange ablaze.
> 
> Over 50 terrorists gathered at the exchange and poured kerosene oil. After torching it, they left to nearby village, shouting anti-government slogans, police said.
> 
> Police suspect hand of local militia, which it believes is not armed squad of the Maoists but extorts money from the locals on their behalf.



Naxals torch BSNL tower in Orissa - CIOL News Reports


----------



## Dance

Medical infrastructure suffers in Maoist infested area in Orissa

Rayagada, Mar 11 (ANI): The increased Maoist menace in Orissa's koraput District has led to the lack of availability of hospitals for the local tribal populace residing in the area, compelling them to travel long distances to avail such facilities.

The tribals in the district are facing great difficulties to avail themselves of medical attention, as there is a lack of hospitals in the area.

The worst affected are the Nagarpatna and Bandhugaon blocks, which is far away from the district medical hospital at Koraput town.

The medical system that was earlier prevalent here has collapsed due to the increased Maoist insurgency in the area.

Most of the villagers from this area are now going to the Rayagada medical hospital, which is in the neighbouring Rayagada District that falls nearer to the area.

The worst hit are pregnant women of the area, who have to travel quite a distance to reach the hospitals.

Nabkishore Kundu, a doctor at the Rayagada hospital, said that they were facing a lot of problems due to the overflowing number of people who were coming in for treatment.

"From Nagarpatna block and Bandhugaon block, most of the delivery cases are coming at crucial moments to this hospital. In our hospital, the bed capacity is very less and they are overburdening our work. And because the distance from Nagarpatna and Bandhugaon block to Koraput is far, that is why people are coming to Rayagada for their treatment," said Kundu.

The tribal people of the area say that due to Maoist fear no doctor wants to come here and no proper public transport system exists.

"No public transport system is working properly in our area due to the Maoist menace. People are scared to go to that side. At the time of emergency also we don't get any vehicle to commute. Doctors also are not coming here due to the Maoists' fear," said Maheswar Bania, a local villager.

The Maoist insurgency has gripped nearly a third of the country in its violent tentacles, spreading into the interiors of 20 of India's 28 states. This comes despite strong measures initiated by the federal government in eradicating the ultras. (ANI)

Medical infrastructure suffers in Maoist infested area in Orissa


----------



## Omar1984

*If hanged , Rajoana would be another martyr of Khalistan struggle: Dal Khalsa*

AMRITSAR: In a sharp reaction to the reported news that Balwant Singh Rajoana, a convict in the former Punjab chief minister Beant Singh&#8217;s assassination case, would be hanged in Patiala central jail at 9 am on March 31, radical Sikh organization the Dal Khalsa said in case the government hangs him, &#8220;he will be another martyr of the Khalistan struggle&#8221;.

However, Chandigarh additional sessions judge Shalini Nagpal issued orders for the implementation of the death warrants against the Khalistani militant yesterday. Rajoana is presently lodged in Patiala central jail.

Punjab&#8217;s late chief minister Beant Singh was assassinated on 31 August 1995 at Chandigarh by men militant outfit Babbar Khalsa group. The mastermind that includes Jagtar Singh Hawara and Balwant Singh Rajoana was arrested in December 1995. Both were awarded death sentence by special court of the CBI.

While commuting the death sentence of Hawara into life, the high court, however, upheld the death sentence to Balwant Singh, who had not opposed the gallows awarded to him in 2007 after an 11-year-old trial in a special trial court.

In a statement, party&#8217;s senior leaders Satnam Singh Paonta Sahib and Kanwarpal Singh said if the Punjab government executes the black warrant and decides to hang him, he would be a martyr of the Sikh Panth as he has sacrificed his life to achieve the goal of Sikh independent homeland.

Holding Balwant Singh in high esteem, they said his martyrdom would not go in vain. They said the hanging would be a blot on the image of Akali led government in general and Parkash Singh Badal in particular. Incidentally, Badal has been sworn as chief minister today at historic place of Chappar Chhiri.

Meanwhile, another Sikh radicals of Khalra Mission Organisation has also asked Punjab Government to take up the matter with Union Government of India to save the life of Balwant Singh Rajoana.

If hanged , Rajoana would be another martyr of Khalistan struggle: Dal Khalsa | www.punjabnewsline.com

*Maoist leader alleges torture in police custody*

Even as the city police have moved charges against him and four others under the Unlawful Activities Prevention Act (UAPA), 2008 Sadanala Ramakrishna, the head of the central technical committee of the Communist Party of India (Maoist), submitted before the Court that he and others were being tortured in police custody and had also been forced to sign blank sheets of papers.

Urging the court to hear his grievances, Ramakrishna said he had suffered injuries on his hands and feet while Deepak Kumar &#8212; another accused said to be resident of Chhattisgarh &#8212; had beet hit on his ear during the interrogation.

Ramakrishna said he never possessed the amount of money that the police have claimed to have seized from him.

Opposing the West Bengal police's move to bring charges under the UAPA against the accused, defence counsel submitted a written objection before the court. He also prayed for the constitution of a medical board to ascertain injuries on the accused.

The State's counsel submitted before the court that more than Rs.1 crore was seized from the custody of the accused along with components of rocket launchers.

&#8216;FURTHER PROBE'

Denying charges of torture, counsel said it was serious case and further interrogation was required. He said a large cache of ammunitions were recovered from Chhattishgarh on the basis of interrogation from the accused.

The Court will hear the case again on Thursday.

Ramakrishna, a resident of Andhra Pradesh, and the others were arrested here in a joint operation of with the Andhra Pradesh Police. They were produced in a city court on March 1 to answer charges of waging war against the State and under certain Sections of the Arms Act.

The Hindu : States / Other States : Maoist leader alleges torture in police custody


----------



## 53fd

*3 BSF men killed, 4 injured in landmine blast in Chhattisgarh:*



> At least three BSF jawans were killed and four others injured when suspected Naxals blew up the vehicle they were travelling in Chhattisgarh&#8217;s Kanker district on Wednesday.
> 
> A head constable and two constables of the force died while the condition of one among the injured jawans was critical, BSF sources said.
> 
> The ultras triggered the landmine explosion near Erikbuta village under Pakhanjur police station limits when the mini truck carrying the jawans was passing, Kanker SP Rahul Bhagat told PTI.
> 
> The incident took place around 1820 hours.
> 
> The troops belong to the 87th battalion of the BSF which has a camp near the village.
> 
> They were moving on operational duties, the sources said.
> 
> Additional forces have been rushed to the spot, Mr. Bhagat said.
> 
> The BSF has deployed five battalions (5,000 personnel) in Kanker for anti-Naxal operations and security related duties.



The Hindu : States / Other States : 3 BSF jawans die in Naxal strike in Chhattisgarh

*Grenade explosion reported in Manipur:*



> IMPHAL, Mar 14: Unidentified persons suspected to be militants lobbed a hand grenade at the ABC godown Khuyathong this evening at around 6:15pm.
> 
> The grenade exploded near a window of the godown, however it failed to inflict any casualty except for damaging the window on the first floor of the godown.
> 
> A labour of the godown when asked about the explosion, informed that the incident happened when he was out and that he had no knowledge about the incident.
> 
> He further informed that there have been no threats or demands from any militant outfit.
> 
> The godown is owned by one AK Aggarwal, who is currently out of station.
> 
> Soon after the blast, concerned police officials including OC Imphal west Balaram arrive at the scene and took stock of the incident.



Grenade lobbed | Kanglaonline

*Doctor abducted in Assam*



> Guwahati, March 13 (IANS) At least four armed men Tuesday evening abducted a physician from his chamber in Guwahati's busy Aathgaon area, police said while ruling out the role of any militant outfit.
> 
> The incident took place around 8.30 p.m. and witnesses said that the armed men forced physician M.C. Agarwala to leave with them in his car.
> 
> They tied up Agarwala's attendants in the chamber.
> 
> Assam Police officers, including Inspector General of Police (Central Western Range) G.P. Singh, reached the spot after the incident. They said that it did not appear to be a handiwork of a militant outfit.
> 
> "We have alerted all the check posts and all the entry and exit points of the city," G.P. Singh said.



Doctor abducted in Assam


----------



## 53fd

*Mon tense after recovery of 3 dead bodies; CSU, KU Mon condemn*



> Three dead bodies suspected to be GPRN/NSCN cadres were found few hundred metres away from Chui Village Junction early Thursday morning.
> 
> The bodies bore bullet marks and the three were suspected to have been killed by rival NSCN (K) cadres. According to sources, the deceased later identified as Wangkim (47) and Manphong (29) of Chui Village and Pawang (37) of Totok chingha Village were apprehended few days ago by a rival faction and killed on Wednesday.
> 
> The bodies were brought to Mon police station. After necessary formalities and post mortem, the same were handed over to their respective relatives.
> 
> The situation in Mon remained tense as there were reports of movement of rival faction cadres in and around Mon Hq. The situation was likely to worsen as the other faction was expected to retaliate as fallout of the killing. In this regard, patrolling by police and security forces has been intensified in and around Mon.
> 
> According to reports from the administration, it was learnt that many rival cadres are extorting money in Tizit Village and Lapa Lampong Village.
> 
> In this connection, the administration was reported to be waiting for directives from the higher ups to take action for maintain peace and tranquility.
> 
> Meanwhile, Chui Students Union (CSU) has condemned the killing in its jurisdiction. CSU through its president K. Nokong has condemned the killing of the three within its jurisdiction. According to a statement, CSU said that the three cadres from Khole and Kitovi group were being killed cold bloodedly,
> 
> defying the reconciliation, in a land which history praises for its wisdom in making and delivering peace not only in Konyak area but even to other parts of Eastern Nagaland. CSU stated that it was pained to learn that such act of barbarism exists in its land.
> 
> It appealed to all factions to shun/refrain from violent means and strictly follow the cease-fire ground rules to create peace and tranquility for Konyaks in particular and Nagas in general before the forthcoming Aoleang festival.
> 
> Konyak Union, Mon has also condemned the killing of the three. According to joint secretary Konyak Union, Mon, Y. Hosea Konyak, NGOs had appealed for the safe release of the three cadres but NSCN (K) Konyak Region allegedly killed them.
> 
> In this connection, Konyak Union Mon has called an emergency meeting on March 20 at its office at Mon. The union has informed all KU advisory members and KU unit office bearers to attend the meeting.



Mon tense after recovery of 3 dead bodies; CSU, KU Mon condemn : Nagaland Post

*Manipur blast kills minor girl, 5 hurt*



> IMPHAL, Mar 15 : A minor girl was killed while other two minor girls and three women sustained injuries as a powerful blast ripped apart a rented house near Manipur Police Training School, Pangei this morning.
> 
> According to information culled from the spot, a powerful blast ripped apart a rented house located just opposite to a gate of MPTS at about 8.30 am. The house and the MPTS gate are separated by a distance of just about 50 metres.
> 
> The blast killed nine year Pebam Babynao (daughter of Jilla) on the spot.
> 
> Jillas wife Memmy (65), daughter Memcha (45), grand-daughters (Memchas daughters) Anjali (17), Preeti (8) and Tracy (3) sustained injuries of varying degrees and they are undergoing treatment at JNIMS. It is said that the conditions of Preeti and Tracy are critical.
> 
> Later, explosive experts of Manipur Police and Imphal East District Police inspected the blast site.
> 
> The bomb did not have splinters and smelt like RDX. Experts suspected that the explosive was a pressure bomb containing RDX.
> 
> At the impact of the explosion, the roof of the house made by GI sheets was blown away, and all the materials kept inside the house were scattered everywhere.
> 
> Pieces of human flesh could be seen on the walls as well as on the floor of the house.
> 
> Police claimed that investigation has been launched to find out details of the blast like who and how the explosive was brought there.
> 
> The devastated house belongs to one Okram Inaoton of Pangei Maning Leikai. He rented the house to Jilla who hails from Nambol Khabi.
> 
> Jilla, now 70 years old, has been running a cycle workshop, after his retirement as Jemadar of 8th Manipur Rifles.
> 
> His daughter Memcha was married to one Angourei Kom of Mantak. She came to stay with her father at Pangei along with her three children a few months back.
> 
> Angourei has also retired from 5th IRB.
> 
> Police have picked up Jillas son Khunanglung alias Piktru (17) for interrogation in connection with the blast.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Women Action for Development (WAD) has strongly condemned the bomb blast.
> 
> Questioning how and why the bomb was planted and by whom and for what, a press release issued by WAD appealed to the authority concerned to act immediately and investigate the incident and book the culprit(s).
> 
> It also appealed to the Government to check, monitor and control proliferation of arms and ammunition to avoid such occurrences.
> 
> While conveying solidarity to all the victims, it urged the Government to provide all possible assistance for treatment and rehabilitation of the injured victims.



Pangei blast kills minor girl, 5 hurt

*2 CRPF jawans injured in grenade attack*



> SRINAGAR : Two CRPF personnel were injured in a grenade attack on their picket by militants in Karan Nagar area of the city this evening, police said.
> 
> Unidentified militants lobbed a grenade on a CRPF picket outside the OPD block of SMHS hospital at around 7.10 PM, they said, adding two jawans suffered minor injuries in the blast which created panic among the passersby.
> 
> No militant outfit has claimed responsibility for the grenade attack so far. (PTI)



DAILY EXCELSIOR


----------



## 53fd

*2 abducted in Assam*



> Nagaon, March 15: Suspected Karbi militants abducted two labourers working under a private contractor in Assams Karbi Anglong district last night.
> 
> Sources said about 10 armed cadres of the Karbi Peoples Liberation Tigers (KPLT) dressed in fatigues arrived at the construction site of Balihjuri model hospital campus in the eastern part of Karbi Anglong and abducted Utpal Hazarika and Jan Bora, who were working at the site along with 45 others.
> 
> The hospital, 5km from the newly established Anjukpani police station, is one of the most remotely located health institutions under the hill district autonomous council.
> 
> The group asked us the name and whereabouts of the contractor of the building. We told them the name and informed them that he was not at the site at that time. The team took away the mobile phones of those working at the site. They also took Utpal Hazarika and Jan Bora with them. Neither has been traced so far, Nikhil Chakraborty, the site supervisor for the Nagaon-based Kothari Construction Ltd, told Anjukpani police.
> 
> The officer-in-charge of Anjukpani police station, Mukut Hazarika, said rescue operations were on. The incident was not reported to us on time. Besides, we had asked the site manager to move carefully but it seems they were careless, he added.
> 
> A source in Karbi Anglong police said they suspect the two persons have been kidnapped for ransom but the contractor has not intimated the police about any monetary demand so far. Anjukpani, on the Karbi Anglong-Nagaon border is known as the base of the KPLT since the outfit was floated in February 2010.
> 
> A primary school teacher of Anjukpani said, Extortion is the biggest issue in these militant-dominated interior areas of Karbi Anglong. Here, each household has to pay an annual tax to the militants. Shop and vehicle owners have to pay them tax for using the hill districts land for business. Even we have to pay a monthly tax from our salary.
> 
> This is the second abduction by the KPLT in the district in the past 12 days. On March 3, the KPLT had abducted two persons, including the chief conservator of forests of Karbi Anglong Abhijit Rabha and range officer Ranjan Borua, from the foothills of Singhason when they were returning with 28 others from a six-day-long survey on biodiversity. Rabha and Borua were released on March 6.



2 abducted from hill district


----------



## 53fd

*Two civilians injured in police-naxal crossfire in Andhra Pradesh*



> Hyderabad, Mar 16 (PTI) Two civilians were today injured in the crossfire between a police team and Naxalites in a forest area in Khammam district of Andhra Pradesh, police said. According to Venkatapuram police, a police team combing the forest areas of Allubaka and Thippapuram came under fire from ultras at around 2 AM to 2:30 AM, which was retaliated by the team. Police said one of the civilians present at the spot was injured when Maoists returned the police firing, while another was injured when he came in contact with a sharp weapon while fleeing, a police officer said, adding both of them are out of danger, while naxalites managed to escape. PTI VVK NSK



Two civilians injured in police-naxal crossfire, IBN Live News


----------



## 53fd

*2 police constables injured in naxal firing in Maharashtra*



> Two constables were injured in an exchange of fire with naxalites in the Jimalgatta forest at Gadchiroli in Maharashtra on Friday.
> 
> &#8220;Around 11 a.m., during the &#8216;area domination exercise,' which we normally do by frequenting hideouts in jungle areas&#8230;the constables were shot at unexpectedly in the Jimalgatta jungle. Suresh Gawde, 32, and Kankaiya Durgam, 30, were injured and rushed to the government civil hospital at Chandrapur,&#8221; the Superintendent of Police of Gadchiroli, Viresh Prabhu, said.



The Hindu : Today's Paper News : 2 constables injured in naxal firing


----------



## K-Xeroid

*Two Italians abducted in India*


> *New Delhi - Two Italian nationals were allegedly taken hostage by Maoist rebels in India's eastern state of Orissa, police in India and authorities in Rome said Sunday.
> 
> The incident occurred in the central Kandhamal district, which is one of the areas worst-affected by the insurgency on Saturday night.
> 
> 'Four people including the two Italians were travelling in a car when they were stopped and abducted by the rebels,' district deputy police chief Gobind Malik said.
> 
> 'The two locals were released subsequently, but the foreign nationals are still in their (Maoists') custody,' he added.
> 
> 'The state government has initiated talks with the rebels, and efforts are on to free them,' Malik added.
> 
> The Italian Foreign Ministry in Rome confirmed the abduction.
> 
> Indian news channels reported that the Italians were seized as they photographed local women bathing in a river.
> 
> Broadcaster NDTV reported that while one of the Italians had been in India for over a decade and runs an adventure tourism business in Orissa, the other was a tourist.
> 
> The rebels had issued a 13-point list of demands including release of Maoist militants and end to counter-insurgency operations in the region, the CNN-IBN network reported citing an audio tape sent by Orissa's top Maoist leader Sabyasachi Panda.
> 
> Maoist rebels usually abduct government officials and police to press their demands. It was the first time that the rebels had allegedly taken foreign tourists hostage.
> 
> The abductions come more than a year after the rebels had abducted a senior government official in Orissa in February last year. The official was released following mediation by negotiators after eight days. *


Two Italians abducted by Maoist rebels in India - Monsters and Critics


----------



## 53fd

*Grenade bomb recovered in Manipur:*



> Imphal, March 16 2012: A hand grenade which failed to go off was found at the firing range of Manipur police training centre, Pangei under Heingang police station today.
> 
> Police source informed that the bomb was detected today morning around 8.30.The grenade was set off by a bomb expert team of Manipur police later in the day, said the source further.



Grenade found : 17th mar12 ~ E-Pao! Headlines


----------



## 53fd

*70-year-old man shot at in Batamaloo, Srinagar*



> Srinagar, Mar 17: Suspected militants tonight shot at and injured a 70-year-old man in Batamaloo area of the city, police said.
> 
> Peer Jalaluddin was shot in the right leg by the gunmen outside his house in Batamaloo locality of the state's summer capital, they said.
> 
> The gunmen fled from the scene taking cover of darkness after which the family members of the injured took him to hospital.



70 year old man shot at in Batamaloo Lastupdate:- Sun, 18 Mar 2012 18:30:00 GMT GreaterKashmir.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

One killed in landmine explosion in Odisha - Times Of India



> KORAPUT (ODISHA): A member of a bomb disposal squad was killed, another critically injured and one more went missing when a landmine they were trying to defuse exploded in Odisha's Koraput district today.
> 
> The team members had successfully defused one and were trying to neutralise the other landmine, allegedly planted by Maoists, when it went off at Alampada, SDPO, Sunabeda, Ashok Patnaik said.
> 
> The deceased was identified as Sasikanta Rout, he said, adding that Munu was admitted to a private nursing home with injuries and will be shifted to Koraput Government hospital shortly.
> 
> Efforts were being made to trace the third team member, he added.


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill civilian in Maharashtra*



> GONDIA: A 50-year-old farmer in Kawalewada of Sadak-Arjuni tehsil Jagdish Walwe was killed by a group of Naxals belonging to Deori Dalam late on Thursday night. The cause of the murder, however, is yet to ascertained.
> 
> On Thursday at around 11.30pm a group of Naxalites came to his house and took him along with them. As Walwe did not return, his family started to worry. After searching him for two hours, Walwe's brother Madhu found his body slashed with an axe.



Naxals kill farmer - Times Of India


----------



## 53fd

*2 constables killed, 2 injured, 1 civilian killed in Odisha bomb blast:*



> MUNCHINGPUT (VISAKHAPATNAM): Two constables of Orissa Special Force, who were part of a bomb disposal squad, were killed and two others critically injured in an explosion while defusing a landmine at Alangapada near Lamataput in Koraput district of Orissa, 25 km from Visakhapatnam district border, on Sunday morning.
> 
> The impact of the blast was such that the security personnel could not recover the body of one of the constables as it was completely dismembered. The team members had successfully defused a landmine and were trying to neutralize another one planted by Maoists when it went off, Sunabeda SDPO Ashok Patnaik said. The deceased cops were identified as Sasikanth Rout and Sunil Singh.



Two cops killed while defusing landmine - Times Of India


----------



## Dance

Hope the Italians return safely!


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Hostage crisis: Maoists offer to release one Italian *

Maoists on Wednesday made a conditional offer to release one of the two Italians in their custody, even as union home minister P Chidambaram rejected Odisha chief minister Naveen Patnaik&#8217;s complaint that the Centre did not offer any help in dealing with the kidnapping.


Italians can be set free if the state government accepts two of our demands even before start of negotiations,&#8221; a Maoist leader told a TV channel, as Basusco Paolo, 55, and Claudio Colangelo, 60, spent their eighth day in captivity.

The rebel leader demanded the immediate release of five persons including Subhashree Das, wife of top Maoist Sabyasachi Panda, and action against police officials allegedly involved in fake encounters and rape.

Odisha on its part directed three IAS officers it has chosen for negotiations with Maoists to contact former bureaucrat and social activist BD Sharma, whom the rebels have named.

In Delhi, Chidambaram &#8212; reacting to Patnaik&#8217;s complaint &#8212; told reporters, &#8220;I don&#8217;t think the chief minister should be making these statements without any basis.&#8221; He added that Patnaik &#8212; who had said on Tuesday that the external affairs and home ministries were not &#8220;displaying urgency in the hostage crisis issue&#8221; &#8212; had not sought any assistance so far.

&#8220;The CM spoke to me on Sunday, I offered him every help. He did not ask me for anything. He said I am just keeping you informed.&#8221; Chidambaram said. Responding, Patnaik said in Bhubaneswar, &#8220;I am really not here to banter words with Mr Chidambaram. The hostage crisis is a very, very serious matter not only for Odisha but for the entire country.&#8221;

The Italians were kidnapped while trekking in Kandhamal district on March 14.

Patnaik, meanwhile, urged the Maoists to name another negotiator in place of Prafulla Samantra, who is unwilling to take up the role.

The CM has already cleared the name of Dandapani Mohanty as a negotiator. Mohanty had mediated for the release of former Malkangiri collector, R Vineel Krishna, from Maoist custody in February 2011.

Hostage crisis: Maoists offer to release one Italian - Hindustan Times


----------



## 53fd

*1 killed, 25 critically injured in Kashmir bomb blast*



> At least one person has been killed and 25 others critically wounded in a blast south of Srinagar in Indian-administered Kashmir, officials say.
> 
> The explosion took place in the town of Bijbehara 50km (31 miles) south of the summer capital on Thursday evening.
> 
> Police say the dead man was the car's driver, who may have been heading for a "suicide attack" against a security target. No group has claimed the blast.
> 
> Other officials said militants may have been moving a bomb that blew up.
> 
> "He is beyond recognition. His body parts were scattered across the road," police officials told the BBC, referring to the driver.
> 
> Eyewitnesses said the explosion in Anantnag district shook the street, blowing out windows in many nearby houses.
> 
> Police say the car was travelling towards Srinagar. The Indian army's 15 Corps is headquartered on the highway and there are several other army camps.
> 
> The 15 Corps camp has been the target of suicide bombers in the past.
> 
> In one such attack in November 1999 several soldiers including an officer were killed.
> 
> "Since it was a moving car we can't conclude anything. It could also be someone transporting explosives which went off," a top army official told the BBC.
> 
> Muslim-majority Indian-administered Kashmir has been the scene of a bloody separatist insurgency against Indian rule since 1989.
> 
> The BBC's Riyaz Masroor in Srinagar says there has been little or no violence recently in the state. But India's Chief of Army Staff Gen VK Singh recently said "terrorism is not over in Kashmir".



BBC News - Kashmir blast: One dead and many hurt south of Srinagar


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Naxals blow up Block office in Bihar's Jamui district *

Jamui: Heavily armed Naxals blew up the Khaira Block office, destroyed official files by putting them on fire and torched 12 sand-laden truck late last night in the district, during their two-day East Bihar and Jharkand bandh agitation, police sources said on Friday.

"Over 50 heavily armed Naxals triggered dynamite blast to blow up the Khaira block office," they said, adding the ultras later burnt the official files.

They also set 12 sand-laden trucks on fire at Gidheshwar Ghat under the Khaira police station area in the district, sources said
No casualties were reported in these incidents, they added. 

To protest the arrest of their five leaders from various places in Bihar and Jharkhand, the Naxals have given a two-day East Bihar and Jharkhand bandh call.

Two days ago, Naxalites had burnt two mobile telephone towers, blew up a railway cabin and set several vehicles on fire in Bihar's Jamui and Banka districts

Naxals blow up Block office in Bihar's Jamui district - India News - IBNLive


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill Sub-Inspector in Odisha*



> Even as talks were in progress for the release of two Italians abducted by Maoists in Odisha, the rebels shot dead a police Sub-Inspector in Malkangiri district on Thursday, the police said. Sub-Inspector K.C. Rath was shot dead by about four ultras at a marketplace at Khairput, about 60 km from here, Malkangiri Superintendent of Police Anirudh Singh said. Mr. Rath, (57), posted at Mudulipada police station which operates from Khairput, was accompanied by a personnel of the Special Operation Group force when the assailants suddenly appeared and fired at him.&#8212; PTI



The Hindu : Today's Paper News : Maoists kill Sub-Inspector in Odisha


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists blow up culvert in Andhra Pradesh*



> Maoists blasted and dug up a culvert and blocked a road by cutting trees and placing them across the road at two different places in Visakha Agency late on Wednesday night.
> 
> The protest was directed against the government&#8217;s move to permit bauxite mining in the Agency and also to mobilise support for the bandh on March 24.
> 
> Wednesday&#8217;s night incidents came on the heels of violence the Maoists resorted to in Visakha Agency and across the border in Orissa in the recent past even as a massive combing operation is being conducted in the area.
> 
> According to reports reaching here on Thursday , around 50 Maoists, militia members and supporters, all wearing masks, stopped an APSRTC bus going to Chintapalli from Narsipatnam, at a culvert 100 M in GK Veedhi mandal around 9 p.m.
> 
> Most of them were armed with bows and arrows and swords while a few were holding fire arms. After taking away mobile phones from the passengers the Maoists set off an explosive which only partially damaged the culvert. Then they dug up the remaining part of the culvert.
> 
> They allowed the passengers to leave after distributing pamphlets urging locals to continue their fight against bauxite mining and to chase away Ras Al Khaima Company, for which the bauxite is meant. The pamphlets asserted that only Girijans have the right over the forests and forest wealth.
> 
> The CPI (Maoist) gave call for a bandh on March 24 demanding release of all Maoists lodged in different jails.
> 
> Around the same time, another group of Maoists cut down trees near Lothugedda junction and placed them across the road. The Maoists hung many banners on the road demanding the Central and State tribal welfare ministers who represent the Visakha Agency, to come out with a clear statement that bauxite mining would not be taken up in the Agency.



The Hindu : States / Andhra Pradesh : Maoist violence in Visakha Agency


----------



## 53fd

*JJP cadres injure 4 railway project workers in Jharkhand:*



> DUBANG (LOHARDAGA): An armed group of Naxalites of Jharkhand Janmukti Parishad (JJP), a splinter group of Maoists, reportedly attacked a railway construction site camp near Dhodhorha Pool at Dubang village on the Lohardaga-Latehar border late on Wednesday night injuring more than four workers and technicians.
> 
> The construction of a bridge and track that was being done by Royal Construction Company, Kolkata, under the South Eastern Railway's railway tracks extension project from Lohardaga to Tori has come to a halt after the attack.
> 
> Several labourers and machine operators who were beaten by the 30-35 armed Naxalites in black uniform said that they were asked to stop the work and leave the place if they wanted to save their lives. At least 25 labourers, drivers and heavy machine operators hailing from Kolkata, Bokaro, Giridih, Hazaribag, Koderma and Champi were sleeping when the Naxalites attacked the camp situated in the middle of forest, about 17 km from Kuru police station. At least 14 labourers and technicians said they were leaving for their home in Kolkata.
> 
> According to Kuru police, officials of the construction company have not named any Naxalite group behind the attack. No police, medical aid had reached them even after 12-14 hours of the incident. Sources at the construction site said that a team of police and CRPF led by SDPO Ram Gulam Sharma reached there around 4 pm on Thursday.
> 
> Superintendent of police Jitendra Kumar Singh said that details would take time to reach as the place of occurrence was a "faraway tough" area.
> 
> "We have initial reports that 10-12 people have beaten up some labourers at a railway construction site," said Singh.



Rebels beat up railway project workers - The Times of India


----------



## 53fd

*GNLA issues extortion notes to coal miners in Meghalaya*



> SHILLONG, March 22: Several people involved in coal mining activities and export of coal in and around Borsora-Cherragoan export point of West Khasi Hills have been served with demand notes by the proscribed Garo National Liberation Army (GNLA). Sources said that the majority of those who were served with demand notes by the outfit operate in Khateja, Amarsang, Bermudar, Kulang and Nonjri sectors.
> 
> The unsigned notices sought a donation varying from Rs 30-40 lakh and said: &#8220;We seek this donation for the uplift the Garo people since you have used the resources within the Garo land.&#8221; The notices were marked by a round seal of the GNLA.
> 
> None of these coal exporters have approached the police out of fear.
> 
> The notices also stated: &#8220;Cooperate with us and no thoughtless act will be entertained.&#8221; Other individuals who are not so financially strong said that they were also apprehensive of the threat. &#8220;We have not received any demand notes yet, but the collection will start from top to bottom,&#8221; said an apprehensive coal miner.
> 
> Phone numbers have also been given by the GNLA to the coal exporters. The Sentinel learnt that the number through which reminders were given to the coal exporters is an Indian number.



The Sentinel


----------



## Dance

Maoists kidnap Indian lawmaker amid Italian hostage 


BHUBANESWAR: Negotiations to get freed two Italian hostages kidnapped by Indian Maoists plunged into uncertainty on Saturday after the rebels kidnapped a local lawmaker.

Two of the negotiators said in a statement the kidnapping of the state government politician overnight had made &#8220;a mockery of peaceful talks&#8221; and &#8220;the negotiations (should) be kept under suspension&#8221;.

But Orissa state Home Secretary Upendra Nath Behera, the head of the three-man government team participating in the talks, said the government was &#8220;always open to peaceful dialogue and would not mind speaking again&#8221;.

Naveen Patnaik, the chief minister of Orissa, one of a string of states where Maoist rebels have been waging a decades-long armed battle to overthrow the government, called on the rebels to release all three hostages.

&#8220;I once again appeal to the Maoists to shun violence and release the three hostages immediately,&#8221; Patnaik told reporters in the Orissa state capital, Bhubaneswar, on Saturday.

The kidnapping of the state lawmaker followed the seizure last week of the two Italians, Paolo Bosusco, 54, and Claudio Colangelo, 61, in what is believed to be the first kidnapping of foreigners by India&#8217;s Maoists. The Italians were on an adventure holiday.

Negotiators B.D. Sharma and Dandapani Mohanty, appointed by the Orissa state government at the Maoists&#8217; request to conduct the talks for the release of the Italians, called on the rebels to free all three hostages unconditionally.

Sharma and Mohanty said the Maoists had reneged on their word that they would refrain from violence during the negotiations.

&#8220;We trusted the rebels&#8217; promise of a ceasefire during the course of negotiations. The kidnapping of the lawmaker proves that violence has not been stopped,&#8221; they said.

&#8220;Given this backdrop we think dialogue is meaningless until they free the hostages. The talks for resolving the demands (of the Maoists) can continue later,&#8221; the negotiators added.

The Maoists&#8217; demands include a ban on tourists visiting tribal areas, an end to the government&#8217;s anti-rebel operations and release of jailed Maoist leaders.

The negotiators held talks with the rebels for a third straight day on Saturday, but the three hours of discussions ended in deadlock, Sharma and Mohanty told reporters.

The Maoists seized the Orissa politician, Jhina Hikaka, 37, when he was being driven through a hilly area, 450km from Bhubaneswar, and stuffed his car with Maoist propaganda posters, police said.

The kidnapped politician is a backbench member of Orissa&#8217;s ruling right-wing Biju Janata Dal government.

It was not immediately clear if the abduction of the politician was by the same branch of the rebels who seized the Italians as the kidnapping occurred in another part of the state.

In 2010, the insurgents &#8212; who have a presence in over 20 of India&#8217;s 29 states &#8212; were blamed for derailing an Indian train, killing at least 80 people.

The insurgency, which began in 1967, feeds off land disputes, police brutality and corruption, and is strongest in the poorest and most deprived areas of India, many of which are rich in natural resources.

The rebels say they are fighting for the rights of neglected tribal people and landless farmers and their ultimate goal is to capture India&#8217;s cities and overthrow parliament.

Hostage-taking is a familiar technique of the Maoists, who are based in the forests of central and eastern India, but victims in the past have been mostly policemen or government officials &#8212; some of whom have been executed.&#8212;AFP

Maoists kidnap Indian lawmaker amid Italian hostage talks | Newspaper | DAWN.COM


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill CRPF trooper in Chhattisgarh*



> Raipur, March 23 (IANS) Police in Chhattisgarh&#8217;s Sukma district Friday failed to get any clue about Maoists who had brutally killed a paramilitary trooper in full public view Thursday.
> 
> &#8220;It was a brutal killing and the incident has shocked us. We have not got any clue so far about the killers who were definitely the Maoists. Soon they would be in the police net,&#8221; an officer at the police headquarters here told IANS.
> 
> The officer said that police have laid seige in vast areas of the violence-hit Chintagufa area, some 500 km south from here, to apprehend the attackers as the killing has angered troopers of the 150th battalion of the Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF).
> 
> The CRPF camp is also located close to the venue where Maoists, who were estimated to be 3-4 in number, stormed into a weekly market and slit the throat of CRPF head constable Om Prakash.
> 
> The newly formed Sukma district, is one of the worst leftist insurgency hit districts and is part of a nearly 40,000 sq km mineral-rich Bastar region, where Maoists have considerable hold since late 1980s.



Police clueless on CRPF trooper&#8217;s killing - Thaindian News


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Maoists let off 1 Italian, say target weren&#8217;t foreigners, silent on MLA*

Maoists today released one of the two Italians abducted by them, Claudio Colangelo, even as the state government struggled for leads in the kidnapping of Laxmipur MLA Jhina Hikaka.

CPI (Maoist) leader Sabyasachi Panda handed over Colangelo, a doctor based in Rome who had been abducted 11 days ago, to a group of mediapersons deep in the Kandhamal forests early Sunday morning. The other Italian picked up with Colangelo, travel operator Paulo Bosusco, stays in Maoist captivity.

Panda said while Colangelo was released as a &#8220;goodwill gesture&#8221;, Bosusco, who has been living in Orissa for 19 years, would only be let off after the 13 demands set by them &#8212; including the release of Panda&#8217;s wife Subhasree Das &#8212; were met.

The Maoist leader assured that they would not indulge in any violence till the negotiations were over, but added that he could not give a guarantee about the other groups operating in the state. Incidentally, the MLA&#8217;s abduction as well as the killing of a sub-inspector on March 20 are believed to have been carried out by a group opposed to Panda.

Panda told a TV channel that they didn&#8217;t plan to target foreigners. &#8220;We had no intention to take any foreign national into captivity. However, our cadre mistook the duo to be intelligence wing personnel.&#8221;

He said they had treated Colangelo and Bosusco well. &#8220;We gave them good food and provided playing cards and chess so that they could keep themselves occupied,&#8221; Panda said, adding Maoists were not inhuman &#8220;as projected by the government&#8221;.
While Colangelo denied Maoist allegations that he and Bosusco were captured while taking pictures of tribal women, Panda said this was the case and that the Maoists don&#8217;t accept the Italians&#8217; idea of &#8220;cultural globalisation&#8221;.

http://www.indianexpress.com/news/m...rget-werent-foreigners-silent-on-mla/928361/2


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^ Send in NSG, send these fools a message they will understand.


----------



## Devil Soul

*India 'Maoist' bomb blast kills 15 police*
A landmine explosion in the western Indian state of Maharashtra has killed at least 15 policemen, officials say.

The attack has been blamed on Maoist rebels, who operate in the area as well as several other Indian states.

It is one of the worst attacks on Indian police in two years.

Maoist rebels in the eastern state of Orissa kidnapped two Italians about two weeks ago, but released one and have been in talks with the state government over the other man's release.

The attack happened in Maharashtra's Gadchiroli district, a remote and relatively undeveloped part of the country.

The police vehicle was travelling through a forested region when the landmine was triggered, reports say.

The policemen, members of India's national paramilitary force, were travelling on a bus, the Press Trust of India news agency quoted officials as saying.

"Fifteen CPRF [Central Reserve Police Force] are dead," a spokesman for the force told AFP news agency.

"The attack happened around 11:30 am (06:00 GMT) when the bus carrying them struck an IED," the spokesman, BC Khanduri said.

"The injured are now being taken to hospital. We don't have an exact estimate for the number of injured yet."

Other reports said 15 police were injured.

'Red corridor'
India's Maoist insurgency began in West Bengal state in the late 1960s and has become, according to Prime Minister Manmohan Singh, the country's "greatest internal security challenge".

The Maoists control large areas of several states in a "red corridor" stretching from the north-east to central India.

They are fighting for communist rule and demand greater rights for tribal people and the rural poor.

Big military and police offensives in recent years have pushed the rebels back to their forest strongholds and levels of violence have fallen. But hit-and-run attacks are still common, killing hundreds of people every year.

Twelve policemen were killed in a landmine attack on 21 January in eastern Jharkhand state and, in June 2010, 26 police were killed in an ambush in the central state of Chhattisgarh.
BBC News - India 'Maoist' bomb blast kills 15 police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*Six abducted by militants in Mizoram *



> Aizawl, March 26: At least six people, including residents of Assam, Punjab, and Rajasthan, were abducted by unidentified tribal guerrillas in a Mizoram district bordering Bangladesh Monday, police said here. Heavily armed unidentified militants raided a workshed at Bunghmum under Lunglei district early Monday and abducted six people, a police spokesman said.



Six abducted by militants in Mizoram - NEWSPOLITAN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*CRPF jawan killed in encounter with Naxals in Chhattisgarh*



> A CRPF jawan was killed and another injured in an encounter with Naxals in Chhattisgarh's Sukma district today. The gunfight broke out between the ultras and CRPF personnel in Alpal Metta village in Sukma district when a CRPF team along with Chattisgarh police force went to the region for area domination, Additional Director General of Police Ram Niwas told PTI.
> 
> As soon as the force reached the village, Naxals fired at them following which the police party also retaliated. A CRPF jawan was killed and another was injured in the encounter, he said. Inputs suggest that around 10 Naxals were killed in the gunfight. After receiving the news of the gunfight, an additional police team has been rushed to the area, he said, adding efforts are on to retrieve the body of the slain jawan. The encounter was on when reports last came in.



CRPF jawan killed in encounter with Naxals - PTI -


----------



## 53fd

*Bru rebels abduct ex-bank employee in Assam*



> SILCHAR: Suspected Bru (Reang) militants have abducted a retired bank employee from Gambhira colony village in Dullavcherra block in Karimganj district, 100 km from here.
> 
> A senior police officer on Saturday said a group of about 20 armed militants in camouflage attire barged into the house of Manaranjan Das (65), a retired employee of Apex Bank, Guwahati, at about 10 pm and whisked him away at gunpoint.



Bru rebels abduct ex-bank employee - Times Of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lem34

bilalhaider said:


> *Bru rebels abduct ex-bank employee in Assam*
> 
> 
> 
> Bru rebels abduct ex-bank employee - Times Of India



What a shame India suffers on a daily basis these attacks but I must say their government brings it on themselves


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists set afire two machines in Bihar*



> Aurangabad, Mar 25 (PTI) Maoists today set afire two JCB machines of a road construction company at Kutidih in Bihar''s Aurangabad district, police said.
> 
> A group of heavily armed Maoists raided the area and set ablaze two JCB machines before escaping.
> 
> The refusal of the company to pay money to the rebels was stated to be the motive for the attack, the police said.
> PTI COR KDK PR



Maoists set afire two machines


----------



## nalandapride

bilalhaider said:


> *Six abducted by militants in Mizoram *
> 
> Six abducted by militants in Mizoram - NEWSPOLITAN



Is this related to insurgency or crime because you never bothered to read whole news and news article don't have name of the insurgent group.
Mizo Accord - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists torch liquor unit in Orissa*



> TITLAGARH (BALANGIR): In a bid to woo womenfolk peeved over the drinking habits of their husbands and domestic violence, about 150 armed-Maoists swooped down on Jamki village under Turekela police limits late on Saturday and ransacked a country liquor brewery before setting it on fire.
> 
> It is said after reaching the village, the Maoists held a meeting which was attended by people of Pandaren, Guduramunda, Sanbanki, Badkendu and Arjun villages. The Maoists asked the gathering, mostly tribals and forest dependent community, about the pricing of non-timber forest produce (NTFP). They asked them to demand fair price and assured them support to the cause.
> 
> It is said the decision to set ablaze the country liquor unit was spontaneous after the womenfolk complained of their families getting ruined because of liquor. They said the income from NTFP was being spent by the menfolk on liquor causing hardship and also spoke about failure in the delivery mechanism of Government welfare schemes.
> 
> The Maoists reportedly asked the villagers to resolve to stop sale of country liquor. Later they asked the villagers to accompany them to the country liquor brewing unit.



Rebels torch liquor unit | liquor unit | | The New Indian Express


----------



## ARCHON

bilalhaider said:


> *Maoists torch liquor unit in Orissa*
> 
> 
> 
> Rebels torch liquor unit | liquor unit | | The New Indian Express
> 
> *Maoists torch liquor unit in Orissa*
> 
> 
> 
> Rebels torch liquor unit | liquor unit | | The New Indian Express



bad for mallya.


----------



## Dance

Maoists do not want negotiators for Hikaka's release

The Maoists behind the abduction of first time BJD legislator Jhina Hikaka have warned the Odisha government not to buy time or use the police and made it clear that they don't want any negotiators. "They (Maoists) have cautioned the government not to buy time or use the police to harm 


them," Chief Minister Naveen Patnaik told the assembly.
"I assure the members that all efforts are being made for ensuring the safe release of our colleague, the honourable member from Laxmipur," Patnaik said, adding the demands were being examined.

A communication in Telegu was received yesterday through the media from the Srikakulam-Koraput Divisional Committee of Andhra-Odisha Border Special Zonal Committee of CPI (Maoist) claiming to have abducted the MLA.

A letter purported to have been signed by the MLA addressed to the chief minister was also received, with the Maoists asking for immediate fulfillment of their demands and that they did not want negotiation through mediators, the chief minister said.

The letter listed seven main demands, including stopping of police combing operation and of intelligence gathering, withdrawal of all police camps, stopping of Green Hunt operations and halt to rallies and demonstrations for the release of the MLA, Patnaik said.

The letter also demanded unconditional release of the members of the Maoist-backed Chasi Mulia Sangha and other ultras in Koraput and Malkangiri jails, no police action in the name of anti-Naxal operation and implementation of all the demands made at the time of release of former collector of Malkangiri, Vineel Krishna in February last year, he said.

Describing Hikaka as a tribal gentleman working for the welfare of tribals and poor, Patnaik renewed his appeal for the release of Hikaka unharmed and immediately.

Patnaik was replying to an adjournment motion - "MLA abducted: Does Government exist" - moved by the opposition Congress on the MLA.

Thirty-seven-year-old Hikaka was abducted near Toyaput on the Koraput-Laxmipur road around 1:00 am on March 24 while returning home to Laxmipur in Koraput district.

Maoists do not want negotiators for Hikaka's release - Hindustan Times


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Aryan_B said:


> What a shame India suffers on a daily basis these attacks but I must say their government brings it on themselves



I think you never think about your own nation. visit thread on "Terrorism in pakistan". It will help you to apprise yourself with situation in your nation as compared with India.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Blasts to divert police attention from Maoist leaders meet*

The current spurt in violent activities and abductions by Maoists across several states is mainly to divert attention from a meeting of top leaders taking place at the Jharkhand-Odisha border, said sources. 

On Tuesday, 12 CRPF Jawans were killed in landmine blasts at Gadchiroli in Maharashtra.

The Special Intelligence Branch of the Andhra Pradesh Polices Anti-Naxal Agency said the ongoing tactical counter offensive campaign of Mao-ists was to ensure that the security forces and police were kept busy elsewhere.

The Maoists usually resort to tactical counter offensive campaigns every summer and winter. This year, the surprise element is that it started very early. Fearing a combing operation by the para-military forces as the forests have dried up, the Maoists have resorted to these attacks.

Sources said that Tuesdays landmine blasts were carried out by the West Bastar Division of the Dandakaranya Special Zonal Committee. 

Though North Gadchiroli falls in Maharashtra, it is part of the West Bastar Division of DK. One Ravula Srinivas alias Ramanna is the secretary of the Dandakaranya committee. He replaced Kosa alias Satynarayana Reddy. The blasts were the handiwork of AP Maoists, said the official. 

Meanwhile, the state has been put on high alert and political leaders in Adilabad district have been asked not to tour the interior areas.


----------



## SinoChallenger

Devil Soul said:


> *India 'Maoist' bomb blast kills 15 police*
> A landmine explosion in the western Indian state of Maharashtra has killed at least 15 policemen, officials say.
> 
> The attack has been blamed on Maoist rebels, who operate in the area as well as several other Indian states.
> 
> It is one of the worst attacks on Indian police in two years.
> 
> Maoist rebels in the eastern state of Orissa kidnapped two Italians about two weeks ago, but released one and have been in talks with the state government over the other man's release.
> 
> The attack happened in Maharashtra's Gadchiroli district, a remote and relatively undeveloped part of the country.
> 
> The police vehicle was travelling through a forested region when the landmine was triggered, reports say.
> 
> The policemen, members of India's national paramilitary force, were travelling on a bus, the Press Trust of India news agency quoted officials as saying.
> 
> "Fifteen CPRF [Central Reserve Police Force] are dead," a spokesman for the force told AFP news agency.
> 
> "The attack happened around 11:30 am (06:00 GMT) when the bus carrying them struck an IED," the spokesman, BC Khanduri said.
> 
> "The injured are now being taken to hospital. We don't have an exact estimate for the number of injured yet."
> 
> Other reports said 15 police were injured.
> 
> 'Red corridor'
> India's Maoist insurgency began in West Bengal state in the late 1960s and has become, according to Prime Minister Manmohan Singh, the country's "greatest internal security challenge".
> 
> The Maoists control large areas of several states in a "red corridor" stretching from the north-east to central India.
> 
> They are fighting for communist rule and demand greater rights for tribal people and the rural poor.
> 
> Big military and police offensives in recent years have pushed the rebels back to their forest strongholds and levels of violence have fallen. But hit-and-run attacks are still common, killing hundreds of people every year.
> 
> Twelve policemen were killed in a landmine attack on 21 January in eastern Jharkhand state and, in June 2010, 26 police were killed in an ambush in the central state of Chhattisgarh.
> 
> BBC News - India 'Maoist' bomb blast kills 15 police


I doubt they're really "police." More like ruthless paramilitaries used against india's own people.


----------



## SpArK

A thread was deleted yesterday.. and lot more positive news too in Kashmir section. 

Dunno what happened and whats happening anyway posting it here... the ones with itch can delete this too.

*1034 Ex-Militants From P 0 K Apply for Rehab: Omar*



The Jammu and Kashmir government today said 1034 applications have been received from former militants in Pakistan 0ccupied Kashmir (P0 K), for their return under rehabilitation policy.

"So far 1034 applications have been received on behalf of persons presently in P0 K who intent to return under rehabilitation policy", Chief Minister Omar Abdullah said, in reply to a cut motion by CPI(M) member M Y Tarigami in J&K Assembly today.

Omar, whose Home department's grants are being debated, said, "out of these applications, 67 cases have been recommended, the decision on which is awaited".

He further said, rest of the applications are being scrutinised and verified.

Giving further details, he said working group on "Confidence Building Measures across the segment of people in the state" had recommended a definite policy and package for the return and rehabilitation of state's subjects from across the border.

Acting on working group's recommendations, the state government had notified the policy and procedure on November 23, 2010, for the return of ex-militants, he said.

Replying to another question of JKNPP MLA Yashpal Kundal, he said, those who have gone to *** and Pakistan between 1-1-1989 and December 31, 2009 and their dependents will be eligible for consideration under the policy.

Elaborating about the policy Omar said, all applications would be first scrutinized by SPs, later by CID and dossier so prepared will be forwarded to Home Department by the CID where final decision would be taken by the high-level committee.

Police Superintendents of the concerned districts from where the militants had earlier crossed over to Pakistan, would be the designated authority.

The parents or close relatives of the prospective returnees, in exceptional circumstances, the returnee himself may apply in the prescribed proforma to the authority.

Under the proposed policy former militants would be permitted to enter only from Joint Check Points at Wagah, Attari or through Salamabad or Chakan-da-Bagh crossing at the Line of Control (LoC) or through Indira Gandhi International Airport, New Delhi, he added.

After completion of the formalities at the crossing points, returnees and their dependents will be escorted to the state and district authorities will be duly informed, he said.

No general amnesty is envisaged under this policy and returnees would be duly prosecuted in cases registered against them which are of serious nature, Omar clarified.

He further said the returnees will be given trainings in suitable trades or skills for easing their re-integration into the society.
FILED ON: MAR 27, 2012 

1034 Ex-Militants From *** Apply for Rehab: Omar | news.outlookindia.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zootinali

MPHAL, March 27: &#8220;There is no place for violence in a democratic country like ours, a prolonged armed movement cannot achieve anything&#8221;, Chief Minister Okram Ibobi said at a surrender ceremony held at Leimakhong army headquarters today.

In what can be termed as one of the biggest homecoming ceremony till date, 52 cadres of a Kuki underground outfit, the United Tribal Liberation Army (UTLA) laid down arms during the ceremony led by their s/s commander in chief Robert Singson.

*The cadres were the remaining military wing cadres of the outfit after it had signed the tripartite Suspension of Operation agreement involving the GOI, GOM and the Kuki groups.*

Speaking at the occasion, Ibobi Singh said that the initiative taken by the cadres to join the mainstream is commendable and is a beginning towards bringing peace and development in the state. He stressed that armed rebellion cannot bring about any positive changes and appealed the other outfits to come to the negotiating table.

&#8220;For bringing peace, the doors of the government is always wide open for negotiations&#8221;, he said.

The homecoming ceremony which was held at the multi-purpose auditorium of the Red Shield Division was also attended by home minister Gaikhangam, Major General Binoy Poonnen, DGP K Baral.

The UTLA cadres dressed in brand new combat fatigues also occupied seats with other top army officials.

Commander in chief, UTLA Robert Singson also gave a statement that the outfit was formed to unite the tribal&#8217;s of the state.

&#8220;We have decided to abandon the path of violence and join the mainstream&#8221;, he said.

The cadres were felicitated by the dignitaries at the function. *A couple of child soldiers were also among the surrendered cadres.*

Speaking during the occasion, the GOC Binoy Poonnen praised the cadres for their courage and wisdom in choosing to come back to the mainstream.

&#8220;The decision of these youths is a step in the right direction and such events will act as a harbinger for numerous positive events in future&#8221;. Poonnen added that homecoming of the cadres is a step towards returning of normalcy and peace in the state.

&#8220;Law and order in the state has improved&#8221;, the GOC while answering to queries on the sideline of the function told media.

Except for the ZDV and UKLF having numbers between 10 to 15 cadres, the majority of the Kuki outfits are in suspension of operations. He further said that the outfits have no ideology as such and added that extortion is their only activity.

The cadres surrendered along with 42 automatic and semi-automatic weapons including AKs, pistols, a Light Machine Gun, carbines, pistols and Self Loaded Rifles (SLR).

Some of the weapons displayed were looted from an attack carried out at Chekra Cham in South Assam. The attack took place on November 13, 2009.

It may be mentioned that earlier, 43 cadres of UTLA had surrendered earlier before the Chief Minister at the Banquet Hall of 1st Manipur Rifles on October 27, last year. A suspension of operations was also signed between the government and UTLA on Monday.

...................

[

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

SpArK said:


> A thread was deleted yesterday.. and lot more positive news too in Kashmir section.
> 
> Dunno what happened and whats happening anyway posting it here... the ones with itch can delete this too.
> 
> *1034 Ex-Militants From P 0 K Apply for Rehab: Omar*
> 
> 
> 
> The Jammu and Kashmir government today said 1034 applications have been received from former militants in Pakistan 0ccupied Kashmir (P0 K), for their return under rehabilitation policy.
> 
> "So far 1034 applications have been received on behalf of persons presently in P0 K who intent to return under rehabilitation policy", Chief Minister Omar Abdullah said, in reply to a cut motion by CPI(M) member M Y Tarigami in J&K Assembly today.
> 
> Omar, whose Home department's grants are being debated, said, "out of these applications, 67 cases have been recommended, the decision on which is awaited".
> 
> He further said, rest of the applications are being scrutinised and verified.
> 
> Giving further details, he said working group on "Confidence Building Measures across the segment of people in the state" had recommended a definite policy and package for the return and rehabilitation of state's subjects from across the border.
> 
> Acting on working group's recommendations, the state government had notified the policy and procedure on November 23, 2010, for the return of ex-militants, he said.
> 
> Replying to another question of JKNPP MLA Yashpal Kundal, he said, those who have gone to *** and Pakistan between 1-1-1989 and December 31, 2009 and their dependents will be eligible for consideration under the policy.
> 
> Elaborating about the policy Omar said, all applications would be first scrutinized by SPs, later by CID and dossier so prepared will be forwarded to Home Department by the CID where final decision would be taken by the high-level committee.
> 
> Police Superintendents of the concerned districts from where the militants had earlier crossed over to Pakistan, would be the designated authority.
> 
> The parents or close relatives of the prospective returnees, in exceptional circumstances, the returnee himself may apply in the prescribed proforma to the authority.
> 
> Under the proposed policy former militants would be permitted to enter only from Joint Check Points at Wagah, Attari or through Salamabad or Chakan-da-Bagh crossing at the Line of Control (LoC) or through Indira Gandhi International Airport, New Delhi, he added.
> 
> After completion of the formalities at the crossing points, returnees and their dependents will be escorted to the state and district authorities will be duly informed, he said.
> 
> No general amnesty is envisaged under this policy and returnees would be duly prosecuted in cases registered against them which are of serious nature, Omar clarified.
> 
> He further said the returnees will be given trainings in suitable trades or skills for easing their re-integration into the society.
> FILED ON: MAR 27, 2012
> 
> 1034 Ex-Militants From *** Apply for Rehab: Omar | news.outlookindia.com



Good news, boss.

The militancy in J and K is all time low, and with more ex militants wanting to return to normal life is indeed excellent news.
Government should welcome them and settle them.


----------



## zootinali

*5 Lashkar militants killed in a gunbattle in Kupwara*

The security forces inflicted a major damage on the Lashkar-e-Tayyeba (LeT) militant outfit on Wednesday by killing its five militants in a daylong encounter in north Kashmir's border district of Kupwara.
A joint operation of the local police, the army and the CRPF was launched at 10
am on Wednesday in a forest area near Laribal village, 90 km north of Srinagar.

Immediately after making a contact with the hiding militant, the security forces threw a water-tight cordon around them to ensure there is no escape route.

"The militants were asked to surrender. However, they opened fire resulting in an intense firefight," said Srinagar-based army spokesman Lt Col JS Brar.

During the encounter, the militants got split into two groups. "Three militants were killed inside the jungle area where as two were shot at in a house nearby the forests," Handwara superintendent of police Muhammad Aslam told the Hindustan Times.

According to the security forces, the spot of today's encounter was near Rajwar forest range, which straddles between Handwara and Kupwara police districts.

Five well-armed militants were killed during the heavy exchange of fire between the security forces and the militants. The house where two militants holed up was damaged. There are no reports of any casualty to security in the enocunter.

"We are trying to establish the identity of the militants. All the slain militants belong to the LeT," said Aslam.

The LeT module was on the security forces' radar for the last two years. "The batch was not a fresh one but old active militants hiding the area for the past two years," said Aslam.

Wednesday's gunbattle was the first major encounter of this year. With snow melting in upper reaches, militants are resurfacing near human habitations. 

"Most of the militants are likely to be foreigners," said Brar.

Till last reports came in, the security forces were sieving the debris of the house where two holed up militants are buried.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinoChallenger

^ RIP to the freedom fighters.


----------



## 53fd

Shardul.....the lion said:


> I think you never think about your own nation. visit thread on "Terrorism in pakistan". It will help you to apprise yourself with situation in your nation as compared with India.



Pakistan also kills a lot more militants than India does. Go through this thread: 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistans-war/106054-pakistani-forces-against-militants-27.html


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

SinoChallenger said:


> ^ RIP to the freedom fighters.



I thought your views were same as that of your Govts.


----------



## Omar1984

*10 arrested for raising pro-Khalistan slogans*

Amritsar, Mar 29 (PTI) Ten persons were today arrested near the Golden Temple for allegedly raising pro-Khalistan slogans and brandishing swords. "The arrested Sikh hardliners were raising slogans Balwant Singh Rajoana Zindabad and Khalisthan Zindabad near the Golden Temple," Police Commissioner R P Mittal said. They were remanded to judicial custody in the central jail here till April 10. Meanwhile, radical Sikh organisation Dal Khalsa condemned police action in Gurdaspur town. They demanded judicial probe into the incident and suspension of the officer heading the police party. They also condemned the arrest of Sikh leaders. Curfew was today clamped in Gurdaspur city following communal tension between right-wing Hindu activists and Sikhs.


10 arrested for raising pro-Khalistan slogans, IBN Live News


No freedom of speech in the world's largest hypocrisy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

bilalhaider said:


> Pakistan also kills a lot more militants than India does. Go through this thread:
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistans-war/106054-pakistani-forces-against-militants-27.html



Thats the problem.

If you kill militants, 10 new militants are ready to take place which is happening in Pakistan right now due to US drone and pakistani air attacks.

Though Indian army kills very less number of militants, it is been succesfull in controlling many militant organisations through other means like lucrative surrender offers, composite dialogue, development means. Indian army has stopped may violent organisations in many places like Punjab, Northeast, and of course Kashmir violence is also all time low (I would like to say thanks to moderate Pakistani people and Pak Govt for helping Govt of India in Kashmir problem by stoppping support to militants). 

So killing of hundreds of militants is not always the answer. Becuase when military organisation starts killing, it kills indiscriminately all people or make them dissappear without any just cause.


----------



## Dance

Maoist surge

In an unprecedented move, Maoist rebels, who have virtually held sway in Odisha in recent years, kidnapped two foreign nationals and a State legislator in March. While two Italian citizens, Basusco Paolo and Claudio Colangelo, were kidnapped from Kandhamal district on March 14, Jhina Hikaka, a legislator of the ruling Biju Janata Dal was abducted from Koraput district on March 24.

The news of the kidnapping of the Italians became public only when two residents from Puri who had been kidnapped along with them were released on the night of March 17.

It was from the Daringbadi tehsil of Kandhamal district that the Maoists abducted Paolo, a Puri-based Italian tour operator, and Colangelo, a tourist from Italy who had gone trekking in the forested hills of Gazalbadi. Daringbadi is a small hill station that has been popular since colonial days. Driving on the Gazalbadi ghat road is a Herculean task for those going to Daringbadi from Bhubaneswar, the State capital.

Media teams were quick to reach the place even as the Naveen Patnaik government was grappling with the issue. In Bhubaneswar, three senior State government officials negotiated with the interlocutors, social activists B.D. Sharma and Dandapani Mohanty, for the release of the Italians. However, there was no information about the kidnapped men until March 25, when the abductors handed over one of the two Italians to a small group of journalists they had called to the jungle.

The Italians were in the custody of top Maoist leader Sabyasachi Panda, organising secretary of the Odisha State Organising Committee (OSOC), one of the four major groups of the banned Communist Party of India (Maoist). Jhina Hikaka was kidnapped near Toyaput village while he was returning from Koraput town to Laxmipur, his constituency. The kidnapping was carried out by Maoists operating under the Srikakulam-Koraput division of the Andhra Odisha Border Special Zonal Committee (AOBSZC), another Maoist group.

Maoists operating in Malkangiri district, meanwhile, shot dead a sub-inspector of the State police in Khairaput market on March 20. Malkangiri district is under the control of the AOBSZC.

Government's failure
The Naveen Patnaik government, which has badly failed to check the Maoist menace and resolve the problems of the tribal people, seems unaware of the ground realities in the interior pockets of the State. The government, which came to power in March 2000, has been making tall claims about fighting naxalites and implementing various development projects. But the numerous incidents of arms loot, landmine blasts, killing of security personnel and police informers, and abduction of police and forest officials in recent years prove that it has not been able to check the growth of Maoists.

The fact is that as many as four committees of the CPI (Maoist) are now actively working in four major regions and have a presence in as many as 24 of the 30 districts of the State. These are the AOBSZC, the OSOC, the Mainpur Divisional Committee, and the Jharkhand Odisha Divisional Committee. Each of the committees is said to have hundreds of armed men in their cadre, besides tribal supporters.

It is not true to say that the State government, which receives much help from the Central government in the form of grants and deployment of paramilitary forces, has not taken any measures to corner the Maoists.

In fact, it has intensified anti-naxal operations in recent months. More than 350 tribal men and women have been put behind bars for their alleged links with the Maoists, while many Maoists have been arrested or killed by the security forces engaged in combing operations. Several Maoists have surrendered before the authorities.

While addressing the State Assembly on February 21, the opening day of the Budget session, Governor Murlidhar Chandrakant Bhandare said that in 2011 there was considerable success with regard to the surrender of Maoist leaders. The number of cases of naxal violence had also dropped significantly from 130 in 2010 to 100 in 2011, he said. As per the records of the State government, the number of deaths of security personnel came down from 22 in 2010 to 15 in 2011.

Apart from adding 1,066 posts in the Special Operation Group (SOG), the State police recruited 1,384 constables, 3,127 sepoys and 511 sub-inspectors and other personnel. The government deployed an Mi-172 helicopter for the smooth movement of security forces in inaccessible areas and for the evacuation of injured personnel.

In another recent initiative, the government sanctioned the construction of 70 police stations in naxal-affected areas with an investment of Rs.2 crore for every police station. It is a different story that hundreds of families in these backward regions are yet to be allocated houses under the Indira Awas Yojana scheme and continue to live in hutments made of mud and wood.

Growing in number
But despite the government's efforts, the left-wing extremists have been capturing newer areas. In fact, they have been growing in number despite the lack of unity among the various groups of the CPI (Maoist) operating in the State and the surrender or arrest of their cadre from time to time.

The AOBSZC, along with its Srikakulam-Koraput Divisional Committee, has been operating in Malkangiri and Koraput districts, and parts of Rayagada district, and also in Srikakulam, Vizianagaram and Visakhapatnam districts of neighbouring Andhra Pradesh. The OSOC had been working in Kandhamal, Ganjam, Gajapati, Rayagada, Nayagarh, Keonjhar, Sambalpur, Deogarh and Jajpur districts.

The Mainpur Divisional Committee has been controlling operations in the districts of Nabarangpur, Nuapada, Kalahandi, Bolangir, Bargarh and Subarnapur districts, while the Jharkhand Odisha Divisional Committee's work is concentrated in Sundargarh and Mayurbhanj districts.

According to a social activist, Maoist groups recruit their cadre from among the youth in the interior pockets of areas they control. The youth who join the Maoist ranks go inside the jungles after telling their neighbours and others that they are going to work in cities in other States. Whenever their presence is required at home, they come, pretending to have returned from a distant city. This aspect of the Maoist strategy has not been studied much thus far.

Such is the situation in Maoist-affected regions of the State that the government is not able to build roads or bridges there. Work on bridges at Motu and Janbai in Malkangiri, which were planned long ago, has not started to date. Construction of roads under the Pradhan Mantri Gram Sadak Yojana has also been hampered in the red corridors of the State


Waking up from its slumber, the State government recently decided that two engineering battalions would be commissioned as part of the State police to take up construction activities in naxal-affected areas.

The administration, however, appears to be virtually absent in the inaccessible areas. People here have little access to health care facilities, primary education and drinking water. Government offices are situated in far-off places.

All one can find in the Maoist-affected areas are the camps set up for personnel of the Central Reserve Police Force, the Border Security Force or the SOG. The forces are to carry out combing operations in the areas allotted to them by the State police.

There are allegations that the security forces have been harassing the poor tribal people living in hamlets inside the jungles or on the forested hills. Social activists engaged in anti-displacement agitations in Rayagada and Koraput districts had alleged that the forces were looting the tribal families; at least four women in the area were gang-raped in the past one year. However, intelligence department officials suspect that the social activists are Maoist sympathisers.

As the war between the State government and the Maoists continue, the tribal people, caught in the crossfire, have become the worst sufferers. Such is the fear in the minds of the tribal people that they do not enter forests, apprehensive of the presence of either the Maoists or the police.

The tribal people seem to prefer the Maoists to the security forces. Though the Maoists have been blocking development works in the backward areas, they are not directly harming them. Many tribal youth joined the Maoists or became their supporters in the absence of employment opportunities. The youth who do not have Maoist leanings leave for cities in other parts of the country when they develop the feeling they have become virtually outsiders in their own territory.

The tribal people neither invited the Maoists to take up their cause nor asked the police to provide them security. The violent activities of the Maoists and the alleged excesses of paramilitary personnel have made life hell for them. A tribal youth lamented that their fight to secure basic rights was being perceived as a pro-Maoist action.

Strengthening their base
According to experts, the Maoists succeeded in strengthening their base in many tribal areas by extending open support to various social agitations of the tribal people &#8211; such as those against the liquor menace and the land mafia. In Narayanpatna and Bandhugaon blocks of Koraput, the Maoists gained ground by supporting the long-drawn agitations of the tribal people for land rights under the banners of two different groups of the Chasi Mulia Adivasi Sangha, a local outfit. Tribal land had been taken over by liquor traders and members of the local business community. The government has not been able to resolve the disputes so far.

Meanwhile, the police camps remain visible and static, while those of the Maoists are invisible and moving. In a situation where different camps of Maoists are resorting to violence, bandhs and abductions, the State administration is in a quandary inside the red bastions. The government has been concentrating more on tackling the various scams that have been unearthed in recent years than on dealing with the naxalite menace.


Maoist surge


----------



## Dance

Hostage crisis: Odisha govt bows to Maoists


Bhubaneswar: Bowing to Maoists demands, Odisha government on Wednesday said it would facilitate the release of 27 persons, including 8 Maoists, from jails in return for securing the freedom of an MLA and an Italian taken hostage by two separate groups of Naxals. 

However, this left Maoist mediators unhappy as they wanted to know about the 12 other demands and names of those to be freed. 

The announcement was made by Chief Minister Naveen Patnaik in the state assembly, a day ahead of the deadline of April 5 fixed by the kidnappers of 37-year-old Laxmipur MLA Jhina Hikaka who was taken away on March 24. 

"Considering the safety of Hikaka, it has been decided by the state government to facilitate the release of 15 members of Chasi Mulia Adivasi Sangha and also eight Left Wing Extremists in jails in Koraput and Malkangiri," the Chief Minister said. 

Considering the demands of the Odisha State Organising Committee of CPI (Maoists) for Italian national Paolo Bosusco, who was abducted in Kandhamal district on March 14, it was decided to facilitate the release of four persons from the list given by the Maoist mediators, he said. 

The names of all those to be released would be announced tomorrow, Patnaik said with an appeal to Maoists to release Hikaka, who was abducted in Koraput district, and Bosusco immediately, unharmed and in good health. 

Maoist mediators B D Sharma and Dandapani Mohanty, however, appeared disappointed over the manner in which the announcement was made in the assembly. 

"Besides the figure, we don't know anything. We don't know the names of the persons being released. We are neither happy nor sad. It is a mixed situation for us," said Sharma, after state government representatives led by Home Secretary U N Behera apprised them about the government's decision.


"We had placed a 13-point charter of demands on behalf of the Maoists. What about the other demands?" Sharma and Mohanty said. "We don't think there is any task left for us." 

The Chief Minister said the government made efforts for securing the release of the two hostages held by two separate groups of Maoists and its repeated appeals to free them were rejected. 

Patnaik said the government has announced that there would be no coercive action by security force unless there was violence by the LWEs. 

Referring to other demands by Maoists, particularly exploitation of tribals, Patnaik said the government was committed to their overall development. 

"We have taken steps to improve health, irrigation, employment, land rights of tribals and actions to prevent their exploitation," the chief minister said. 

"For tribal girls, the government has set up 3,000 hostels each having capacity of 100 beds. Besides 33 plus-II colleges and 100 high schools have been opened in tribal areas," Patnaik said, referring to the steps taken to improve education in scheduled areas as demanded by Maoists. 

On employment, the government has been giving jobs to tribal youths through the employment mission and by the department of scheduled tribe and scheduled castes. "We are also planning to extend Odisha Tribal Livelihood Programme," he said. 

On the demand against tribal tourism, Patnaik said the government has banned photography and videography of tribals. Foreigners were also barred from staying in tribal villages. 

Odisha was ahead in terms of disbursement of land to tribals under Forest Rights Act, he said.

About demands accepted for the release of the then Malkangiri district Collector R Vineel Krishna in February last year, the chief minister said most of them have already been fulfilled. 

A senior official said the decision to facilitate release of the jailed ultras and the others appeared to have paved the way for freeing the tribal legislator and Bosusco, a Puri-based Italian tour operator. 

The Andhra Odisha Border Special Zonal Committee of CPI (Maoist), which was behind Hikaka's abduction, has fixed tomorrow as the deadline for fulfillment of its demands, including release of ultras and CMAS activists, and rejected the proposal for talks. 

Similarly, the other Maoist group holding Bosusco hostage has warned of danger to the Italian if any operation was launched to free him. They have demanded immediate release of seven persons. 

Claudio Colangelo, another Italian, was abducted along with Bosusco while they were trekking in Kandhamal district. 

Colangelo, however, was freed by Maoists as a "goodwill gesture" on March 25. 

Hostage crisis: Odisha govt bows to Maoists


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Dissent' with Andhra cadres forces Maoist to surrender*

KORAPUT: A Maoist leader on Wednesday surrendered to Malkangiri police following disillusion over alleged discrimination of Odia cadres in the rebel party. Police said the rebel, Sanyasi Pujari (32) alias Parbeen, was involved in several Maoist attacks in Odisha and Andhra Pradesh.

"The Maoist organization is dominated by Andhra cadres and Odia people are not treated well. Recently, I was demoted from the rank of area commander following a complaint by a junior woman cadre from Andhra Pradesh, Janaki. Though, I complained to our higher-ups but to no avail. Out of frustration, I thought to leave Maoist organization," said Pujari, who hails from Doliput village in Malkangiri's Chitrakonda police station area.

He also alleged that the Maoists have deviated from their main aim. "I had joined the Maoist organization to work for the betterment of the poor and the tribals. But in last 12 years of my association with the Red organization, I have never seen any good work done by the Maoists for the benefit of the tribals. The CPI (Maoist) is mostly involved in killing innocent people and extracting money from traders, contractors and officials," he added.

Police said Pujari was one of the top Red rebels from Malkangiri district. He has been married to a woman rebel identified as Nirmala since 2010 and was mostly known as a sniper in the Maoist organization. "Pujari was involved in a number of cases in Odisha and Andhra, including an attack on the Kalimela police station. He will be rehabilitated as per the government's prevailing surrender policy meant for Maoists," said DIG Saumeyendra Priyadarsi.

Last week, a top rank woman cadre identified as Didya was arrested in Malkangiri district.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

STF jawan killed in Naxal encounter in Chhattisgarh - The Times of India



> RAIPUR: A Special Task Force jawan was killed in an exchange of fire with Maoists in Sukma district of Chhattisgarh on Thursday.
> 
> Police suspect that at least five guerrilla cadres were also killed in the encounter that took place near Gandharpada village early this morning, Sukma district superintendent of police Abhishek Shandilya said.
> 
> He said trooper Aadesh Pal was hit in the chest when Naxals opened fire on the STF team after they were cornered in Gandharpada forest area.
> 
> The firing continued for four hours after which the Maoists fled the spot, he said.
> 
> The SP further said that police found heavy blood stains at five places in vicinity of the encounter site which made them believe that at least five Naxlas might have been killed in the exchange of fire. Police, however, have not recovered any body of ultras from the spot.
> 
> The SP said additional police force has been sent to the area and combing operation is on to trace the Naxals.
> 
> "The body of the STF jawan is being taken to Sukma," he added.



Two security men injured in encounter with Maoists - The Times of India



> (JHARKHAND): Two security men were on Thursday injured and at least six Maoists were believed to have suffered bullet injury during an encounter between the rebels and the security forces at Karamdih of Latehar district of Jharkhand.
> 
> "A CoBRA jawan and a jawan of Jaguar force suffered injuries during the gunbattle with the Maoists. The encounter began around 11.30 am," Superintendent of Police in Latehar, Kranti Kumar, told reporters.
> 
> Contacted on reports of six Maoists being shot at, Inspector General of Police (Operation) R K Malik said there was a fierce encounter, " but unless bodies (of rebels) are recovered we can't confirm" the casualties.
> 
> The security personnel entered the jungles as part of anti-Maoist operation, the police said.



Seven killed in encounter with Maoists in Jharkhand - The Times of India



> LATEHAR (Jharkhand): Six Maoists and one jawan were today killed and another injured during a fierce encounter between the ultras and security forces at Karamdih in Latehar district, police said.
> 
> IGP (Zonal) Deepak Verma said the security men had seen bodies of six Maoists being dragged away by their associates after they fell to bullets.
> 
> Police intelligence also confirmed that the Maoists had died, but their bodies have not been recovered so far.
> 
> "Satyaprakash Jaiswal, who was with the CoBRA force, succumbed to bullet injuries during the encounter," Latehar SP Kranti Kumar told reporters.
> 
> "Another injured jawan of Jharkhand Jaguar, Sanjay Paswan, is being treated in a hospital in Ranchi," he said, adding the security forces had inflicted "heavy damage" to the Maoists in the five-hour long battle.
> 
> The security forces had entered the forests of Latehar three days ago and caught the Maoists unaware today, police said.


----------



## 53fd

RIP to the dead.


----------



## 53fd

*6 cops among 20 injured in Kashmir*



> SRINAGAR, Apr 6: At least 20 people including 6 policemen were injured in clashes that broke out in Baramulla town this afternoon after protesters pelted stones on police station Baramulla.
> 
> The protests broke out after the chairman of the hardline faction of Huriyat Conference, Syed Ali Shah Geelani, addressed a gathering in the Main Chowk of the town.
> 
> Some of the people from the gathering attacked the police station Baramulla with stones resulting in the ding dog battles between police and the stone pelting protesters.
> 
> Around 6 police men were injured in the stone pelting while police resorted to baton charging and tear-smoke shelling at the protesters. At least 14 protesters were injured as police chased them in the township.
> 
> The ding dong battles between police and stone throwing protesters created panic in the township. The shopkeepers closed their shops and ran for safety and traffic went off the roads due to the trouble in the town.
> 
> The protests and clashes spread to other areas of the town like Tehsil point, Tanga Adda, Khawaja Bagh Adda, Cement Bridge, Bata Gali and Kiraya Park.
> 
> Reports said that security forces barged into several houses in the township and beat up people and broke window panes of the residential houses in retaliation.
> 
> However, a police spokesman said that some miscreants turned violent and resorted to stone pelting on police station Baramulla after Geelani addressed a gathering at Main Chowk, Baramulla.
> 
> "Today after SAS Geelani addressed a gathering at Main Chowk Baramulla a constituent of the gathering indulged in stone pelting on Police Station, Baramulla. However, police exercised maximum restraint and the stone pelters dispersed from the place," said the police spokesman.
> 
> He said that such incidents of violence after the address of Geelani took place at many places during last year.
> 
> Meanwhile, in his speech, Geelani said that Pakistan government should not back out from its support to the Kashmiris during the 'ongoing movement'. He said the only solution to Kashmir lies in implementation of United Nations resolutions adding that any other solution or formula is unacceptable to the people of Kashmir.
> 
> Geelani asked people to observe complete strike on Saturday (April 7) against the two year sentence awarded to former chairman of Kashmir American Council (KAC), Dr. Ghulam Nabi Fai.



DAILY EXCELSIOR


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists abduct 4 in Bihar*



> Suspected Maoist have abducted four person including a forest officer in Jamui district in Bihar. They have demanded ransom money of Rs. 10 lakh for their release.
> 
> According to police sources Naresh Singh is the officer who has been kidnapped by the Maoist with three workers. Son of Naresh Singh, Samsher singh said police that they have demanded money from his father's mobile phone. Police has launched a search for the four victims. They have warned that if the ransom money was not paid then they will kill the victim.
> 
> It is noted that Odisha is already struggling from Maoist for the release of an Italian tour guide and BJD MLA.(With inputs from IANS)



Maoists abduct four in Bihar


----------



## 53fd

*9 construction labourers kidnapped by militants in Assam*



> DIPHU (ASSAM): Nine labourers were kidnapped from a construction site by suspected Karbi Peoples' Liberation Tigers ( KPLT) militants in Assam's Karbi Anglong district, police said here today.
> 
> A group of about four heavily armed militants stormed an under construction hospital building at Rongbong Ghat under Santipur police station last night where there were about 27 labourers.
> 
> The sources said they militants assaulted the labourers and took away nine of them.
> 
> District Superintendent of Police B B Chetry has rushed to the spot and a search operation has been launched to trace the labourers.
> 
> Security throughout the district has been tightened following the kidnapping.



Nine construction labourers kidnapped in Assam - The Times of India


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill 2 in Maharashtra:*



> Maoists struck with impunity for the second time within a week in southeast Maharashtra&#8217;s Gadchiroli district on Monday, killing two tribal villagers after branding them police informers.
> 
> A group of rebels had abducted Bapu Kanna Enka, 50, and Arjun Bande Talandi, 55, from Joganguda village, around 300 km from Nagpur, on Sunday evening. The rebels brought Enka and Talandi to the village in the morning. They shot Enka and beheaded Talandi in front of the villagers.
> 
> Viresh Prabhu, superintendent of police, Gadchiroli, confirmed the murders. He said Enka and Talandi &#8212; who used to propagate the Mahatma Gandhi Tanta Mukti Mohim (dispute-free village scheme), which Maoists oppose &#8212; were not police informers.
> 
> The killings occurred six days after Maoists butchered 12 CRPF personnel in a landmine blast in northern Gadchiroli.
> 
> Since January 2010, Maoists have killed 85 civilians including three women and two school students in the district.
> 
> Maoists have already killed nearly a dozen villagers in the district this year after branding them police informers.
> 
> Gadchiroli-based social worker BV Shekhar, a former Maoist sympathiser, said, &#8220;Poor villagers are the most vulnerable because they have to face the rebels at night, when the police are not around.&#8221;



Branded police informers, Maoists kill 2 in Gadchiroli - Hindustan Times


----------



## 53fd

*Patnaik announces names of 27 Maoists to be freed*



> Odisha Chief Minister Naveen Patnaik on Thursday announced the names of 27 persons whose release the government will facilitate through legal steps to ensure the release of Biju Janata Dal MLA Jhina Hikaka and Italian tour operator Bosusco Paolo from the hands of the Maoists.
> 
> Of the 27 persons, the government will facilitate the release of 15 members of the Chasi Mulia Adivasi Sangha (CMAS) and eight Maoists from different jails for the release of Mr. Hikaka, and four others for the release of Mr. Paolo.
> 
> The four persons who would be released for securing Mr. Paolo's freedom include Subhashree Das alias Mili Panda, wife of Sabyasachi Panda, secretary of the Odisha State Organising Committee of Communist Party of India (Maoist).
> 
> Making the statement in the State Assembly, Mr. Patnaik said the government made this gesture on humane grounds. He expressed hope that the Maoists would reciprocate and release Mr. Hikaka and Mr. Paolo immediately.
> 
> Mr. Patnaik had on Wednesday announced his government's decision to facilitate the release of 27 persons after the abductors of Mr. Hikaka fixed April 5 as the deadline for the government to fulfil their demands, and the abductors of Mr. Paolo asked the government to fulfil the demands instead of playing delaying tactics.
> 
> The MLA had been kidnapped by the Maoists belonging to the Srikakulam-Koraput Division of the CPI (Maoist) on March 24, while Mr. Paolo had been kidnapped by the Odisha State Committee of the outlawed party on March 14, along with Italian tourist Claudio Colangelo. The Maoists, however, had released Mr. Colangelo on March 25 as a goodwill gesture.
> 
> The eight Maoists whose release will be facilitated by the government are Narsi Kendruka, Joruka Kendruka, Deba Madhi, Ganga Sodi, Bhima Padiami, Mangaraj Darua, and a married couple from Andhra Pradesh, Murla Neelam Reddy and Setu Pangi.
> 
> The 15 members of the CMAS are Rupuni Sirika, Miniaka Sandal, Miniaka Jama, Saura Kartasia, Nachika Suba, Wadeka Diba, Rabi Tadingi, Dhana Hantal, Dora Hantal, Ramesh Nachika, Huluku Kesaba, Ina Tadingi, Rupana Huluka, Argu Sirika and Bijay Tadingi.
> 
> Apart from Ms. Panda, the three whose release will be facilitated to secure Mr. Paolo's freedom are Arati Majhi, Suka Nachika and Chakra Tadingi.
> 
> The response of the two Maoist groups to Mr. Patnaik's announcement was not known immediately.



The Hindu : News / National : Patnaik announces names of 27 Maoists to be freed


----------



## lem34

Bilal I want to ask you please advise in your opinion why the Zionist media ignore these people?? They are all too ready to intefere in Libya Syria. What about human rights here??

I read the following 

According to an Indian official report , 165 of Indias 602 districts  mostly in states like Chhattisgarh, Andhra Pradesh, Jharkhand, Bihar, Orissa, West Bengal, Maharashtra, Madhya Pradesh and Uttar Pradesh  are badly affected by tribal and dalit violence, which government termed as Maoist terror

http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/169383-zillion-reasons-escape-india.html

Also do you think its all Maoist terror? this article under the sub heading insurgency that I put up written by an Indian dalit suggest that some dalit violence is also brushed under the carpet with the title Maoist?


----------



## 53fd

Aryan_B said:


> I read the following
> 
> According to an Indian official report , 165 of India&#8217;s 602 districts &#8212; mostly in states like Chhattisgarh, Andhra Pradesh, Jharkhand, Bihar, Orissa, West Bengal, Maharashtra, Madhya Pradesh and Uttar Pradesh &#8212; are &#8220;badly affected&#8221; by tribal and dalit violence, which government termed as &#8220;Maoist terror
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/169383-zillion-reasons-escape-india.html
> 
> Also do you think its all Maoist terror? this article under the sub heading insurgency that I put up written by an Indian dalit suggest that some dalit violence is also brushed under the carpet with the title Maoist?



Maoists today are working in greater coordination with the North Eastern insurgents than ever before. Andhra Pradesh, which was 'cleaned up' from the Maoists a few years ago, is seeing a resurgence of Maoist activity. And the Maoists are kidnapping a lot of people, extorting money, asking for large number of Maoists to be freed. The problem for India with Maoism is, it cannot be defeated militarily, there is no outside interference propping them, & it signifies the huge faultlines in Indian society, & how the Indian "democracy" has failed. Maoist presence has not decreased in India, & even though Indian forces are engaged with them, they are not getting weakened, but neither are they about to take over the country. They will be a constant headache.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*7 jawans hurt in Maoists fire in Jharkhand*



> Ranchi, April 9: Seven security personnel, engaged in anti-Naxalite operations, sustained bullet injuries inflicted by Maoists at Chemo Sanya forest under the Bhandaria police station of Garhwa district today.
> 
> While police claimed that it was an encounter, sources said the jawans, belonging to Jharkhand Jaguar and CRPF&#8217;s Cobra, were caught off guard when the rebels mounted a sudden attack during a joint operation in the bordering area of Latehar and Garhwa, about 150km from the district headquarters.
> 
> &#8220;Around 150 security personnel had assembled at the spot when the Maoists suddenly started firing from close range. Before the security personnel could retaliate, the rebels fled,&#8221; a source said.
> 
> IG (provisions) and police spokesperson Raj Kumar Mallick, on the other hand, claimed it was a four-hour encounter. &#8220;The men reached Chemo Sanya after receiving information about the presence of Maoists. The injuries are minor,&#8221; he said.
> 
> Asked whether there were casualties on the rebels&#8217; side, Garhwa SP Michaelraj S. said: &#8220;It&#8217;s not clear if any Maoist sustained injury. The jawans have been sent to Apollo Hospital in Ranchi by air.&#8221;



7 jawans hurt in rebel fire

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill civilian on spying charge in Chhattisgarh*



> Raipur, April 9 (IANS) Maoist militants shot dead a tribal youth Monday in Chhattisgarh&#8217;s restive Bastar region on suspicion he was spying for the police, police said.
> 
> Officials here at police headquarters said that Maoists picked up the youth from his native village Toropi in Kanker district, some 280 km from here, and gunned him down on charges of spying for local police.
> 
> In another incident, a contingent of about 50 police comprising of District Force (DF) and the Special Task Force (STF) apprehended four Maoists in Sukma district during a combing operation in a jungle area Monday evening.
> 
> *Kanker and Sukma form a nearly 40,000 sq km Bastar region along with five other districts where the leftist insurgents run a parallel government in the forested areas since late 1980s.*



Maoists kill civilian on spying charge | Signalfire

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lem34

But why is international media ignoring this sad situation. I mean if it was a few Syrians west would be calling for no fly zones etc

Do they value Indian lives less


----------



## 53fd

*Jawan dies in grenade blast in Rajouri, Kashmir*



> Jammu: An Army jawan was on Monday killed in a grenade blast in the border belt of Jammu and Kashmir's Rajouri district.
> 
> Jawan Hardev Singh of Sikh Regiment was critically injured in the grenade blast that took place in Chati Bakri forward post along the Indo-Pakistan border in Keri sub-sector, officials said.
> 
> Singh later succumbed to his injuries, they said.
> 
> A court of inquiry was ordered into the incident, the officials added.



Jawan dies in grenade blast in Rajouri


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

ULFA militants attack police station in Assam, IBN Live News


----------



## 53fd

*Girl dies in GNLA attack in Meghalaya*



> SHILLONG, April 6: An eight-year-old girl was a victim of the GNLA retaliatory attacks on Friday. Identified as Pyara Begum, she succumbed to her injuries in the grenade attack on Friday at Tura Civil Hospital.
> 
> A group of GNLA activists attacked two houses in the area. However, the police forces killed four GNLA cadres including an area commander on Thursday. Official sources told this correspondent that the militants lobbed two grenades at two houses located in Luikachar village in Ampati block of West Garo hills district. The site of the incident is close to Kalachar international market, mooted by Chief Minister Mukul Sangma. Notwithstanding the notions that led to a grenade attack on families, the Deputy Commissioner of West Garo Hills told The Sentinel: &#8220;Frustration and vindictive stand of GNLA resulted in the attack.&#8221; Pravin Bakshi also said, &#8220;Our men will be actively pursuing with a work to ensure that the innocents are not victimized.&#8221;



The Sentinel


----------



## 53fd

*PLFI cadres set ablaze 3 heavy machines in Jharkhand*



> RANCHI: Suspected members of the People's Liberation Front of India (PLFI) attacked the project site of the Power Grid Corporation of India Limited (PGCIL) at Bero, 35 km from here, on Sunday and set ablaze three heavy machines, including an earthmover, after thrashing the workers on duty.
> 
> The cause of the attack was explained in a letter, allegedly left at the site by the PLFI, saying that work there was started without the permission of the rebel group. "We have recovered a letter from PLFI at the spot on which it is written that work was started without their permission. The company was advised to immediately contact and meet them. Till they get the permission, work should not be resumed. The letter was written by Jetha of Rajdhani zonal committee," said a source.



Rebels set ablaze 3 heavy machines - Times Of India


----------



## 53fd

Aryan_B said:


> But why is international media ignoring this sad situation. I mean if it was a few Syrians west would be calling for no fly zones etc
> 
> Do they value Indian lives less



Syria is a coveted 'prize'; to be won for the international community, strategic location & otherwise. The problem in India, unlike Syria, does not have an element of external interference; & is a result of India's own failures than anything else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists reject Orrisa Government's offer of swap deal*



> The Maoist group holding an Italian hostage on Friday rejected the Orissa government's offer to free prisoners and threatened to take the &#8220;extreme step&#8221; if its demands were not met within 96 hours. Another group holding an abducted BJD MLA was yet to respond to the offer.
> 
> In an audio message to a section of the media, Sabyasachi Panda, a top leader of the Maoist Odisha State Organizing Committee, said the list of prisoners proposed to be freed for securing the release of Italian Paolo Bosusco was unacceptable.
> 
> Panda had demanded the immediate release of seven persons, including his wife Subhashree Das alias Mili Panda, for Bosusco's release. But he said the government's list excluded many whose release had been demanded.
> 
> Subhashree's name figured on the list of four persons proposed to be freed by the government.
> 
> Panda also sought a written agreement on fulfillment of the demands. He described the state government's talks with Maoist-nominated negotiators B.D. Sharma and Dandapani Mohanty as a "farce" and said no clear-cut decision had been taken on the 13 demands made for the release of Bosusco.
> 
> Panda accused the state government of adopting delaying tactics and threatened to take the &#8220;extreme step&#8221; if the demands were not met. The ultimatum came a few hours after the government and Maoist mediators held talks on Chief Minister Naveen Patnaik's announcement of the names of 27 persons, including eight Maoists, to be released in returning for the freedom of Biju Janata Dal lawmaker Jhina Hikaka and Bosusco.
> 
> Referring to the BJD legislator's abduction on March 24, Panda said the incident had raised several questions and the government's attention appeared to have shifted from securing the release of the Italian, who was kidnapped on March 14.
> 
> The development came as a setback for the state government's efforts to secure the release of the Italian. Italian Ambassador Giacomo Sanfelice di Monteforte met Chief Secretary B.K. Patnaik after the fresh development. The chief secretary and the home secretary said the fresh demand by Panda was being examined.
> 
> Bosusco was abducted along with Claudio Colangelo by Maoists while they were trekking in Kandhamal district. While Colangelo was freed on March 25, Bosusco remains in captivity.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Maoist Andhra Odisha Border Special Zonal Committee holding Hikaka hostage was yet to respond to the state government's decision to release the prisoners. It has extended the deadline for fulfillment of its demands till Saturday.



Indiawest: Maoists Holding Italian Tourist Reject Orissa Offer


----------



## 53fd

*Forces upset as Odisha CM bows before Maoists *



> Bhubaneswar: There seems to be no end to the hostage crisis in Odisha as Maoist leader Sabyasachi Panda on Friday released a new audio tape, giving a fresh deadline to the state government for the release of Naxals.
> 
> In the new audio tape, Panda has set a four-day deadline for the government to release seven Maoists. He has threatened to kill the Italian hostage, Paolo Bosusco, if the demand is not fulfilled.
> 
> The fresh demands from the Maoists come at a time when Chief Minister Naveen Patnaik's decision to release 27 Naxals in exchange for the two hostages has left security personnel totally demoralised and angry.
> 
> CNN-IBN visited a base camp of the India Reserve Battalion in Kandhamal to gauge the mood and found that several groups of security personnel might go on protest against the decision once the hostages are released.
> 
> The base camp of India Reserve Battalion has lost many of their men in last couple of years fighting Maoists in Panda's stronghold, Kandhamal. When the news of the government agreeing to release Maoists spread, the security men were in utter shock.
> 
> At the base camp of India Reserve Battalion, the mood is absolutely that of frustration. Though no one agrees to officially speak in front of the camera, but off the record they admit that their morale is absolutely shattered.
> 
> The decision of the Odisha government is being criticised by former policemen as well.
> 
> "It is like history repeating itself without any lessons being learnt. Talks have only benefited the Maoists. This new deadline of 96 hours for releasing seven Naxals without any reassurance, this is a mess. Naveen Patnaik has set a very bad precedent. This is no way of dealing with a problem that has been termed as the biggest threat to internal security," said former Andhra Pradesh DGP Swaranjit Sen.
> 
> This is the second time that the Odisha government has succumbed to Maoist pressure and decided to release Naxals. Experts say this is not only affecting the morale of the security forces but also emboldening Maoists, setting a bad precedent.



Forces upset as Odisha CM bows before Maoists - India News - IBNLive


----------



## Bhairava

Just kill the Italian and move on.

There should be no prisoner swap.





Aryan_B said:


> But why is international media ignoring this sad situation. I mean if it was a few Syrians west would be calling for no fly zones etc
> 
> Do they value Indian lives less



Hmmm.because they are terrorists and deserved to be ignored/weeded away ?

Perhaps that is an internal matter of India ?

Perhaps they are confined to the jungles in Central India and not even in the cities in central India, let alone have an international dimension ?

Perhaps.......


----------



## Dance

Suspected Maoist Rebels Kill Indian Pastor


NEW DELHI, INDIA (BosNewsLife)-- A 35-year-old church pastor was murdered in India's southeastern Andhra Pradesh state by suspected Maoist rebels who slit his throat, police and Indian rights activists confirmed Thursday, April 12.

The Catholic-Christian Secular Forum (CSF), an Indian non-governmental group, said S Dumbu, also known locally as Bingo, was killed last week April 3 in Jerrela village after masked men knocked at the door of his home.

"They told him that Maoists were waiting for him to discuss an issue. A hesitant Dumbu left with the masked men, while [his wife] Janaki stayed back home," CSF cited a report as saying.

"A few minutes later, the masked man came back to Dumbu&#8217;s house and informed Janaki that the Maoists killed the pastor reportedly for his irregularities in the maintenance of church."

The man allegedly also tried to abuse the pastor's wife and fled with money.

No more details were immediately available.

LOCALS INVOLVED?

Police reportedly said they suspect three locals in the murder. Officially, Maoists have not claimed the attack and it was not clear whether they had links to the group.

The rebels, who say they are inspired by Chinese revolutionary leader Mao Zedong, have been fighting for over three decades in several Indian states, demanding land and jobs for agricultural laborers and the poor.

They frequently target police and government officials, whom they accuse of colluding with landlords and rich farmers to exploit the poor, but have also been accused of attacking churches.

On Thursday, April 12, Maoists released an Italian tourist guide abducted more than a month ago from a remote forest area of eastern India after the state government agreed to release five rebels from prison.

ABDUCTED LAST MONTH

Paulo Basusco along with Italian tourist Claudio Colangelo was abducted on March 14 while on a trek in Orissa state. Colangelo was released 11 days later, but Basusco remained in captivity while negotiations took place between the rebels and the government, news reports said.

That was of little comfort however for Christians in Jerrela, where the murdered pastor settled several years ago.

His wife Janaki had to inform their their sons, who were studying at Chintapalle, another in the region, rights activists said.

There have been growing attacks against pastors working in villages and other rural areas of India, BosNewsLife monitored in recent years.

BosNewsLife &#8211; Christian News Agency » Blog Archive » Suspected Maoist Rebels Kill Indian Pastor


----------



## Dance

Kidnaps prompt warning over Indian tribal lands

Orissa, which lies south-west of Calcutta and borders the Bay of Bengal, is home to more than 60 groups of adivasis, or tribal people, numbering several million.


These tribes are considered to be the aboriginal people of India and increasing numbers of Western tourists have been venturing into the remote and hilly regions to witness their unchanging ways of life &#8211; a trend that has led to accusations of "ethnic tourism" and "human safaris".

The Italians, Paolo Bosusco and Claudio Colangelo &#8211; who have since been released &#8211; were abducted on March 14 in a well-known Maoist stronghold.

The militants, who claimed the tourists were taking photographs of "naked tribal people", issued a list of demands including the release of jailed Maoists and a ban on foreign tourists visiting the tribal areas.

Bosusco, who runs an adventure holiday company based in Orissa, was released yesterday; Colangelo, a doctor from Rome, on March 25, but a local politician kidnapped on March 24 remains in captivity. As we went to press, talks were continuing between the state government and the Maoists.

The Foreign and Commonwealth Office notes that "foreign visitors [to Orissa] have not previously been targeted by Maoists" and advises caution. British tour operators offering trips to the tribal areas are monitoring the situation.

The crisis highlights the increasing controversy surrounding tourism within the tribal areas of Orissa. Visitors have always required permits but, following stories of insensitivity and exploitation by tour groups, the state government recently imposed even stricter regulations in some areas. These include the homelands of the Bonda, who wear distinctive neck rings and are considered the most fearsome and fascinating of all the tribes.

Tourists are not allowed to stay overnight in their villages, enter their homes, take photographs or video footage, or even stand close to the adivasis. The Italians who were kidnapped seem to have broken all the rules.

"They shouldn't have been there, they shouldn't have been doing what they were doing," said Amrit Singh, the managing director of the London-based tour operator Transindus, which offers tailor-made tours to the tribal areas of Orissa."

She admitted that tribal tours were controversial but urged sensitivity and mutual respect. "They [the adivasis] don't get much out of it," she said. "The only benefit for them is that they produce a lot of handicrafts, available at the weekly markets."

If you're taking an organized tour, have the right permissions and are sensitive about photography and about your demeanor in this very diverse and different culture, then you are most welcome," she added.


Kidnaps prompt warning over Indian tribal lands - NY Daily News


----------



## gpit

Haven't had chance to finish the 50+ pages. Would like to share the following Australia video... sympathy goes with those poor, hopeless, helpless, suppressed and oppressed Indian insurgents...

[video]http://player.56.com/v_NjU5NzY1NjQ.swf[/video]


----------



## 53fd

*Three persons injured in encounter in Meghalaya*



> Shillong, April 15: There has been no let up in the violence carried out by militants of the Garo National Liberation Army (GNLA) despite the week&#8217;s deadline given to them to surrender.
> 
> On Friday, a police commando and a 12-year-old girl, identified as Donamya Marak, were injured in an encounter with the militants at Adokgre village near Chokpot in South Garo Hills.
> 
> The militants had ambushed the police team around 8.30am. The girl was caught in the crossfire and sustained bullet injuries. It is yet to be known whether the bullet that hit her came from the guns of militants or the police. She was later rescued by the police personnel on duty. She is undergoing treatment at Tura civil hospital.
> 
> The police commando, who was part of the Special Weapons and Tactics Team engaged in the gunbattle, received injuries on his left hand. The police have not disclosed his name because of security reasons.
> 
> A GNLA militant was also seriously injured in the encounter. The police said the group which fired at the police team was led by the outfit&#8217;s southern commander, Baichung Momin from Chokpot in South Garo Hills.
> 
> The GNLA has also stepped up extortion activities in all the three districts of Garo hills. The police have warned businessmen and traders not to cooperate with the GNLA.



GNLA violence continues


----------



## 53fd

*Two injured in grenade explosion in Kashmir*



> SRINAGAR : A father-son duo was injured when a grenade thrown by some unidentified persons exploded outside their shop in Budgam district, police said today.
> 
> Ghulam Ahmad Wani and his son Imran were injured in the explosion that took place outside their shop near Ompora railway station, some 18 km from here, last night, police said.
> 
> They were rushed to a hospital and a case has been registered against unidentified persons, they said.
> 
> The attack took place when Wani was preparing to close his shop and some unidentified persons threw a grenade and escaped under cover of darkness.
> 
> It was not immediately clear as to who the target of the attack was, they said. (AGENCIES)



Daily Excelsior....News Page


----------



## Dance

India Says Maoists are Top Internal Threat

NEW DELHI -- *A Maoist insurgency raging across at least nine states* is the chief internal security threat to India, even as traditional conflicts in Kashmir and the northeast have ebbed, the country's top law enforcement official said Monday.

Despite several high-profile attacks across the country last year, including a triple bombing in the city of Mumbai, Home Minister Palaniappan Chidambaram said there had been a decline in terror attacks and casualties in 2011. Security forces broke up 21 terror cells and arrested 64 people last year and the first three months of this year.

Mr. Chidambaram spoke to a meeting of India's chief ministers aimed at coordinating the country's anti-terror efforts.

Many of the state leaders have rejected a government proposal to set up a national counterterror center as a power grab by the central administration that infringes on their policing authority. The government says it needs the center to implement a unified strategy.

Prime Minister Manmohan Singh, who did not mention the controversy over the center directly, warned the chief ministers that despite recent success, ``this is a struggle in which we cannot relax.''

``Today, terrorist groups are nimble, more lethal than ever before and increasingly networked across frontiers,'' he said.

Mr. Chidambaram praised a huge improvement in security in the disputed region of Kashmir, which both India and Pakistan claim as their own, and in the northeast, where ethnic insurgents have been fighting for decades.

However, he also warned that terror groups are continually trying to infiltrate from abroad and have opened new routes into the country from neighboring Nepal and Bangladesh.

In addition, the Maoists continue to threaten a wide belt of the east, where they extort people, target those seen as government sympathizers and attack security forces, he said.

The decline in casualties in that fight is gives a false sense of assurance, he said.

The government forces are suffering from a shortage of police stations, men, vehicles, weapons and infrastructure in the fight against the insurgents, Mr. Chidambaram said.

``There is more work to be done,'' he said.

In recent weeks, the insurgents kidnapped two Italian men and a state lawmaker in the eastern state of Orissa demanding the release of dozens of their imprisoned comrades. The Italians were freed after some prisoners were released, but the lawmaker is presumed to still be a hostage.

*The rebels, who say they are inspired by Chinese revolutionary leader Mao Zedong, are demanding land and jobs for impoverished tribal communities and accuse police and government officials of colluding with landlords and rich farmers to exploit the poor*

India Says Maoists are Top Internal Threat - WSJ.com


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists torch 5 vehicles of private firm in Bihar:*



> Chapra (Bihar): Maoists torched five vehicles of a private road construction company at Dumri Buzurg village under Nayagaon police station in Bihar's Saran district. DIG (Saran Range), Alok Kumar said around 15 armed Maoists raided the office of the private road construction firm late last night and set fire to four dumpers and another vehicle parked there. The company was engaged in construction of a four-lane road. Raids were on in the area to nab the ultras, Kumar said adding non-payment of levy demanded by the ultras from the owner of the firm was probably the reason behind the incident. (PTI)



Maoists torch five vehicles of private firm


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists set ablaze four tractors in Maharashtra*



> The cadres of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) set ablaze four tractors and three trolleys in Keshori tehsil of Gondia District on April 12. Around 50 Maoists intercepted four tractors and three trolleys in the forest patch between Rajoli and Keshori and set them afire. The vehicles belonged to some residents of Tadgaon and Junewani of Arjuni-Morgaon tehsil and Navegaon Bandh.


----------



## 53fd

*NCP leader shot dead by Maoists in Maharashtra:*



> A 43-year-old NCP leader was shot dead allegedly by five armed Maoists in Gadchiroli district of Maharashtra, police said on Saturday.
> 
> Kewal Atkamwar, a former Zilla Parishad member in the district was attacked last night when he was sitting with a friend in front of his brother's shop at main square in Etapalli taluka, they said.
> 
> The Maoists pumped five bullets from almost close range and fled from the scene.
> 
> Two others &#8212; Prashant Kukulwar and Laxminarayan Parvatlawar &#8212; who were sitting along with the deceased, sustained bullet injuries and were rushed to Gadchiroli civil Hospital for treatment. Parvatalawar was later referred to Chandrapur Civil Hospital, police added.
> 
> Atkamwar was vice-president of Gadchiroli unit of NCP and was a close aide of former minister and tribal NCP leader Dharamrao Baba Atram.
> 
> This is the second political killing within three months. Maoists had earlier killed one Bahadur Shah Alam, president of Bhamragarh Taluka Congress Committee.
> 
> Maharashtra Home Minister RR Patil, who is now the guardian minister of the Maoist-affected district, is also from NCP.
> 
> Meanwhile, in Gondia, a group of 50-60 armed Maoists set ablaze four tractors laden with wood logs, in a forest range near Umarpayli-Pokhardongri road on Friday.
> 
> According to authorities, the work to shift the fire wood from forests to Arjuni Morgaon depot was on and seven trucks were hired for this purpose.
> 
> The naxals poured petrol on four of them and set them on fire. They destroyed fuel tanks of the rest.
> 
> The outlaws also laid siege to the area till the tractors were completely burnt.



NCP leader shot dead by Maoists in Gadchiroli - Pune - DNA


----------



## Dance

Assam has become 'newest theatre of Maoist violence': Chidambaram

New Delhi, Apr 16 (ANI): Union Home Minister P. Chidambaram on Monday said that Left wing extremism is a formidable threat, and added that Assam has become the 'newest theatre of Maoist violence'.
Addressing a chief ministers' conference on internal security here, Chidambaram said: "At the operational level there is no conflict between the state and central agencies. What is however worrisome is that in practically every case, a small group of people spring to the support of the suspect. Assam has emerged has the new theatre of activity of the CPI (Maoist)."
He said the CPI(M) Maoists have used every democratic tool at their disposal to threaten the internal security of India, be it through shutdowns, or through asserting their right to freedom of expression.
"Even while implementing a democratic strategy of police action and developmental action, some means must be found to blunt the propaganda tools employed by the Naxals," Chidambaram said.
He further said there is indeed a decline in the number of casualties in Jammu and Kashmir and the North East.
"The decline in violence has come down due to two reasons first effectiveness of security forces and second ability to reach out to adversaries and convince them that there is scope in the Indian political system for all shades of opinion," he said.
"But behind these figures lies a more worrying narrative. The target is the Indian state- the adversary doesn't recognise state borders," he added. (ANI)

Assam has become 'newest theatre of Maoist violence': Chidambaram


----------



## fd24

*India Inc to help tackle Maoist terror *

DELHI - In what is widely being perceived as a unique outreach initiative, the Congress party-led United Progressive Alliance (UPA) government has sought the help of corporate India to deal with with what Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has described as "the biggest national security challenge facing India" - Maoist/Naxal terror.

Close on the heels of Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee constituting the Bharat Livelihoods Foundation (BLF) last month, an organization to economically empower marginalized communities, Rural Development Minister Jairam Ramesh has sent out formal letters inviting leading business groups - the Tatas, Reliance, Wipro and Infosys - to become its partners and synchronize efforts with the government to squash the Naxal menace.

The insurgency, which is a drain on the national exchequer, has bedeviled large swathes of the country, killing more people each year than separatist terror, say surveys.

*Maoist violence continues to dominate internal security concerns in India. In a potent reminder of how powerful the Maoists have become in the past four years, in April the Home Ministry revealed in its latest annual report that 3,240 people (including civilians and security forces) were killed last year in Naxal violence, compared to 1,034 in northeastern states and 496 in Jammu and Kashmir during the same period.
*
Almost all red-infested states witnessed casualties among civilians and security forces during the period with Chhattisgarh and Jharkhand reporting a high number of killings. Bihar, Odisha, West Bengal and Maharashtra are other states which have reported casualties in double digit figures consistently since 2008.
"The CPI [Maoist] continues to remain the most dominant and violent outfit among the various left wing extremist groups, accounting for more than 90% of total LWE [left wing extremism] incidents and 95% of resultant killings," the report noted.

And it is towards this end - and the subsequent loss of business to India Inc - that the UPA's latest initiative is aimed at. "Our objective is to create a total corpus of 1,000 crore rupees [US$200 million] to begin with," Ramesh wrote in the invitation letters to the captains of industry.

"This would enable BLF to be a sustainable, strong and meaningful organization in its efforts to scale up civil society interventions and transform the lives and livelihoods of the marginalized adivasis [tribes] living in and around 170 districts," Ramesh wrote. His ministry will hold a meeting with civil society, state governments and potential partners on April 27 to take the proposal forward.

The foundation, reveal ministry sources, will be managed on professional lines, with a chairman and a full-time chief executive officer. It will bolster developmental activities in watershed management, dairy, fisheries and agriculture. Holistically, it will focus on whittling down the gap between outlays and outcomes, ensuring better implementation of government programs.

"Among those who have most acutely felt the sense of exclusion and alienation are the adivasis, who perform poorly on every indicator of well-being, whether it be poverty, health or education," said a joint concept note on the foundation prepared by the rural development ministry and the Planning Commission.

"What is worse, given the specific demography of adivasi India, the pockets of adivasis' concentration have witnessed an unprecedented upsurge in Maoist militancy in recent years," the note added.

The government has approached the captains of industry as while mayhem and destruction have dominated the larger narrative of the Naxal movement in India, a raft of businesses have successfully managed to prosper in these places. This was likely boosted by Corporate Social Responsibility initiatives - as well as the payment of protection money.

"This means that when the Naxals see economic benefits percolating down directly to them, they are far more malleable," opines Dr Pradipto Baruah, a political scientist at the Jadavpur University. "These marginalized groups are willing to talk the language of growth and development, and when they see themselves as stakeholders in that process, they are willing to cooperate."

Delhi's multifarious attempts to control Naxal terror across the country have met with a lukewarm response. There are doubts that the three-year-old, $700-million Integrated Action Plan (IAP) has been able to bridge the "trust deficit" between the Maoists and civil society and the government on the other, the objective outlined by Prime Minister Manmohan Singh. Nonetheless, a revamped IAP is likely to be implemented from April 2013.

Planning Commission member Mihir Shah, a critic of the IAP, says the flagship program alienates the intended beneficiaries because locals are given no say in decision-making. According to Shah, the government officials responsible for the trust deficit in the first place are the ones who decide on the projects taken up under the IAP. "Without involvement of local beneficiaries and civil society as a third party monitor, the plan cannot work," said Shah, who is pressing for re-orienting the approach to IAP.

Under the government's new battle plan involving corporate India, resources from government schemes will enable the latter to develop better synergies with civil society organizations. Officials say that in the past two decades, some of the best innovation in improving livelihoods in the tribal areas has come from civil society and BLF is an effort to support these grassroots initiatives to uplift the tribal community.

According to experts, the challenge is to transform systems of administration and levels of awareness at the grassroots to ensure that well-meaning pieces of legislation (such as the Right to Information, Mahatma Gandhi National Rural Employment Guarantee Act and the proposed Food Security Act and Minerals Act) have the requisite impact on the ground. This development will gradually bring about the desired positive change in rebel mindsets.

The firms can participate in BLF by paying donations. Those shelling out about $40 million are given a board position. Though the government will not have any say in its day-to-day functioning, its funds will be disbursed to civil society in a need-based manner.

The primary reason why India Inc is willing to take on the Maoists is because these firms too are tiring of the government's inability to eliminate them, which takes a heavy toll on business. Ironically, Naxal violence is concentrated mainly in the mineral-rich area of the country where most of the precious iron ore, coal, bauxite and limestone are found.

None of these mineral riches can be exploited fully by business houses as Naxals regularly target their factories, mills and mines. Coal India, Nalco, NMDC, SAIL, Essar Steel and Tata Steel - which have operations in the eastern states - have all been victims of Naxal terror.

Jindal Steel, a $12 billion conglomerate, has had to hold back its plans to build a steel plant in central Chattisgarh due to Naxal attacks while Essar's iron ore plant has been targeted several times. Tata Steel's steel plant in the same area has also suffered damage. State-run enterprises aren't spared either. National Mineral Development Corporation and Steel Authority of India have repeatedly had their expansion plans scuppered due to the Naxal fear mongering.
*
Currently, according to unofficial reports, approximately 200 billion rupees are stuck in power and steel industries in this mineral-rich belt due to the Maoist menace.*


Asia Times Online :: India Inc to help tackle Maoist terror


----------



## SR 71 Blackbird

2011 was quite a peaceful year in terms of Left Wing extremism.
Only 606 persons(SF's,Civilians,Maoists) were killed compared to 1005 in 2010,908 in 2009 and 721 in 2008.
Number of incidents also decreased from 2213 in 2010 to 1755 in 2011.
http://mha.nic.in/pdfs/AR%28E%291112.pdf
See Page number 35.


----------



## SamranAli

one thing i wonder that oo indian comments, POV, condolences, etc with the effect ones. They sould come here first before going to threads against Pakistan. sould put their house in order first.


----------



## 53fd

*Civilian killed in Assam*



> Black Widow (BW) militants abducted one person, identified as Rahul Warisa, from Haflong town and subsequently killed him at Natun quarry, near Disa Giding village in Dima Hasao District. The abduction and killing was committed by five militants - Dkhai Dimasa, Daorat Dimasa, Dakoa Dimasa, Berma Dimasa and Loten Dimasa - on the instruction of BW &#8216;Deputy Chairman&#8217;,Phifran Dimasa. Phifran Dimasa was later booked on abduction and murder charge of Rahul Warisa on April 16 by Haflong police. Phifran in his confessional statement revealed that Rahul Warisa used to obtain huge sum of money under duress from various quarters in the name of BW including from Government contractors.



*Left-wing extremism steadily increasing in Karnataka: Gowda*



> Left-wing extremism (LSE) is steadily increasing in five districts of Karnataka, chief minister D V Sadananda Gowda today said, demanding support from the Centre in training and provision of infrastructure to tackle it. Addressing the chief ministers' conference on internal security,
> 
> 
> Gowda said while hardcore Naxal-affected states were being provided with additional funding, states like Karnataka which are also affected by the menace were not getting any support.
> "The grand plan of left-wing organisations to infiltrate and expand their activities to infiltrate and expand their activities in the states sharing the Western Ghats is well known to the central government. As part of this plan, Naxal activities in the five Western Ghats' districts of Karnataka are steadily increasing," he said.
> 
> He said the state is requesting support from the central government in strengthening the manpower of anti-Naxal force by way of training, additional funding and provision for state-of-art arms but no such assistance has been given by the Centre.
> 
> Gowda asked Prime Minister Manmohan Singh to ensure assistance to the state through CRPF's COBRA unit in training of Anti-Naxalite Unit staff of Karnataka Police and also to extend additional funding and supply of appropriate arms to the unit.
> 
> He said while Naxal-affected states have been allowed to set up critical infrastructure in the forest areas through relaxation of Forest Conservation Act, Karnataka has not been allowed to do so.
> 
> "In spite of our repeated requests, no such relaxation is being extended so far by the Union Ministry of Forest and Environment. Through this forum, I impress upon the Prime Minister to extend such relaxation to the Naxal-affected areas of Karnataka also," he said.
> 
> On the National Counter Terrorism Centre issue, Gowda said it has been modelled on such an agency in the United States but the scheme of things were different in the two countries.
> 
> He said, "We must not forget that the police, and law and order are state subjects under the Constitution and any direct entry into those areas by the Union government through such devices as the NCTC would encroach into the very federal arrangements and erode the powers of the states.
> 
> "The past experience seems to indicate the occasional misuse of criminal laws and central police establishments as well as para-military forces for political gains against the opposition-ruled states. There is no reason to suspect that the proposed arrangement in the NCTC will be an exception to it," he said.
> 
> The chief minister also underlined the failure of 12 boats, provided under the coastal security scheme, by the Centre to face turbulant weather and ferry to long distances.
> 
> "The boats supplied cannot be operated during inclement weather. They also cannot venture beyond four-five kilometres from the coastline. Secondly, co-ordination between the Coastal Police, the Coast Guard and the Indian Navy leaves much to be desired," he said.
> 
> He said communication arrangements covering the Navy, the Coast Guard and the Coastal Police were neither adequate nor comprehensive.
> 
> Gowda said boats of all types including fishing boats, merchant vessels and pirate vessels should be identified in such a way that fishermen from one state are not harassed by the Coastal Police of another state, which was frequently happening now.
> 
> He sought the Centre's help in intercepting communication among the terrorist organisations, through internet telephony, and satellite communications, with the assistance of agencies like the CBI and the RAW and also to clear supply of arms from ordnance factory.



Left-wing extremism steadily increasing in Karnataka: Gowda - Hindustan Times


----------



## Windjammer

*
Three boys 'kidnapped for recruitment' in militant outfit*

Imphal, Apr 18, 2012, (PTI) :

Three teen-aged boys were reportedly recruited in the ranks of a militant outfit in Manipur and their mothers appealed to the outfit to release them safely.

Parents of the boys alleged that the three 15-year-olds were taken away from Sairemkhul village under Lamsang police station in Imphal West district by a militant outfit during their absence yesterday.

The three -- Ch Ajoynao, S Naothoibi and S Suran -- were taken away by the outfit for recruiting them, the parents said and urged the kidnappers to release their sons.

Lamsang police station said they have received a complaint regarding this they were investigating into the matter.

However, the sources said, it could not be confirmed whether the boys were kidnapped or they went on their own.

Local residents had staged a sit-in protest yesterday demanding safe release of the boys.

Three boys 'kidnapped for recruitment' in militant outfit


----------



## 53fd

*Grenade recovered in Assam:*



> IMPHAL, Apr16: Discovering the movement of UG cadre in Uchepokpi, troops of 28 Assam Rifles of 9 Sector under HQ IGAR (South) launched operation in the area and recovered one hand grenade with detonator on April 15. The recovery was handed over to Lilong Police.



AR recovers ammunition | Kanglaonline


----------



## 53fd

*Meghalaya cop killed:*



> SHILLONG: Officer in-charge of Bajengdoba police outpost in East Garo Hills, Sub Inspector BD Marak, was beaten to death while retired Police Havildar Jwel Sangma was grievously injured in an by a mob in Kachimari-Garopara village in Goalpara, Assam on Thursday night.
> 
> According to police, SI Marak had gone to Krishnai in Goalpara in his office vehicle along with Jwel Sangma and the incident occurred while they were returning from Krishnai.
> 
> &#8220;The duo probably had drunk liquor and while returning at around 6 pm their vehicle hit a cyclist causing injury to him,&#8221; an official with the East Garo Hills district administration said.
> 
> &#8220;After the police officer and his friend got down from the vehicle, a mob which gathered following the incident started assaulting them and also damaged the vehicle. Later, the seriously injured police official was taken to the Goalpara Civil Hospital where he was declared &#8216;brought dead&#8217;,&#8221; the official informed.
> 
> Meanwhile, the East Garo Hills administration on Friday asked police to register a case against the killing of the police officer by the mob.
> 
> 12-yr-old physically-challenged girl injured in crossfire
> 
> A 12-year-old physically challenged girl was injured among two others in a gun battle between police and GNLA militants at Adokgre village near Chokpot in South Garo Hills on Friday.
> 
> Besides the girl, a police man and a GNLA cadre were also injured in the incident, police added.
> 
> In retaliation to the stand of the police to attack the camps of GNLA, the militants targeted a police team at around at 8.30 am on Friday at Adokgre.
> 
> In the cross fire, the physically-challenged girl, Donamaya Marak, who can neither see or hear, came in between and sustained bullet injuries, but she was rescued by the police personnel.
> 
> The girl is undergoing treatment at Tura Civil Hospital and is out of danger, sources informed.
> 
> Police, however, did not disclose the name of the injured policeman who was part of the Special Weapons and Tactics Team (SWAT) engaged in the gun battle, saying that it was due to security reasons.
> 
> Police also claimed that a GNLA militant was also injured in the encounter.
> 
> According to police, the group of GNLA cadres who fired at the police team was led by the militant outfit&#8217;s &#8216;southern commander&#8217; Baichung Momin who hails from Chokpot.



M

*GNLA violence continues*



> Shillong, April 15: There has been no let up in the violence carried out by militants of the Garo National Liberation Army (GNLA) despite the week&#8217;s deadline given to them to surrender.
> 
> On Friday, a police commando and a 12-year-old girl, identified as Donamya Marak, were injured in an encounter with the militants at Adokgre village near Chokpot in South Garo Hills.
> 
> The militants had ambushed the police team around 8.30am. The girl was caught in the crossfire and sustained bullet injuries. It is yet to be known whether the bullet that hit her came from the guns of militants or the police. She was later rescued by the police personnel on duty. She is undergoing treatment at Tura civil hospital.
> 
> The police commando, who was part of the Special Weapons and Tactics Team engaged in the gunbattle, received injuries on his left hand. The police have not disclosed his name because of security reasons.
> 
> A GNLA militant was also seriously injured in the encounter. The police said the group which fired at the police team was led by the outfit&#8217;s southern commander, Baichung Momin from Chokpot in South Garo Hills.
> 
> The GNLA has also stepped up extortion activities in all the three districts of Garo hills. The police have warned businessmen and traders not to cooperate with the GNLA.



GNLA violence continues

*Maoists open fire at ambulance in Chhattisgarh*



> Raipur: As many as 11 occupants of an ambulance, including six children among others, had a close shave when naxals opened fire at the vehicle in Sukma district of Chhattisgarh, sources said on Friday.
> 
> The ambulance carrying the children from Chintagupha to Dorpanal village for urgent medical treatment came under attack from the ultras on Wednesday. However, the presence of mind by the driver of the ambulance prevented likely tragedy, they said.
> 
> All the eleven occupants, including two doctors, a woman, six children and a medical assistant safely reached Dornapal village, police said.
> 
> In another incident in Simelvada village in Chintagufa police limits on same day, a group of 50 Maoists opened indiscriminatory fire on a team of security personnel, killing two women labourers working in the police camp construction site.



http://zeenews.india.com/news/chhat...-fire-at-ambulance-occupants-safe_769882.html


----------



## Windjammer

*Naxals kill SRPF jawan in Gadchiroli*

PTI
Naxals on Thursday shot dead a State Reserve Police Force (SRPF) jawan in Maharashtras Gadchiroli district, police said.

R. R. Pande (50) of the SRPF group IV, Nagpur, was on escort duty and accompanying an ailing colleague to a local health centre at Fulbodi Gatta village in Dhanora tehsil when a group of ultras opened fired at him, killing him on the spot.

Pande was declared brought dead at the hospital, police said.

The Hindu : States / Other States : Naxals kill SRPF jawan in Gadchiroli


----------



## 53fd

*2 women labourers killed in naxal attack in Chhattisgarh:*



> Raipur: Two women labourers were killed on Wednesday in a naxal attack in Sukma district of Chattishgarh, police said.
> 
> The incident took in Simelvada village in Chintagufa police limits this morning when a group of 50 Maoists opened indiscriminatory fire on a team of security personnel, killing the women working in the police camp construction site, they said.
> 
> The security men, posted in the camp also fired in retaliation but naxals managed to flee from the area unscathed.
> 
> The women died of bullet injuries. Searches have been intensified in the region following the attack, police added.



Two women labourers killed in naxal attack


----------



## Windjammer

*Separatists gun down cop in Srinagar*

Srinagar, April 20 (IANS)
A police officer was shot dead Friday by separatist guerrillas near a police station in this Jammu and Kashmir summer capital, police said.

''Separatist guerrillas fired from close range at Sukhpal Singh, assistant sub-inspector of police, near the Bagyaz police station in the city Friday," a police officer told IANS.

Sukhpal Singh received two bullet wounds and was taken to hospital in a critical condition but succumbed to his injuries, family sources said. 
No separatist group has accepted responsibility till now.

With the mountain passes reopening as spring begins, security sources have been put on high alert to thwart infiltration into the Kashmir Valley.

Separatists gun down cop in Srinagar


----------



## Windjammer

*
Naxals abduct IAS officer, kill bodyguards in Bastar*

Raipur, Apr 21, 2012 (PTI)

Naxals today abducted the Collector of Sukma district in Bastar area of Chhattisgarh after killing his two bodyguards.

The ultras intercepted the vehicle of Sukma collector Alex Paul Menon, an IAS officer, in Keralapal area of the district while he was returning from a programme under `gram suraj campaign', top police officials said here.

The Naxals shot dead the two guards who were escorting Menon before taking him with them. A police team headed by Superintendent of Police Abhishek Shandilya has rushed to the spot, officials said.

Naxals abduct IAS officer, kill bodyguards in Bastar


----------



## 53fd

*3 killed in grenade blast as Maoists attack MLA's convoy in Chhattisgarh*



> RAIPUR: In a deadly attack on the convoy of a legislator of Chhattisgarh's ruling Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP), Maoist rebels on Friday triggered a powerful landmine blast in the troubled Bastar region killing three people, police said.
> 
> The Maoists blew up one of the eight vehicles of the convoy in a forested area Pegrapalli in Bijapur district, some 500 km south from here. Two senior district unit leaders of the BJP and the driver of their vehicle were killed on the spot.



Maoists attack Chhattisgarh MLA's convoy, three killed - Times Of India


----------



## lem34

bilalhaider said:


> *3 killed in grenade blast as Maoists attack MLA's convoy in Chhattisgarh*
> 
> 
> 
> Maoists attack Chhattisgarh MLA's convoy, three killed - Times Of India



This has become a daily event in India


----------



## Windjammer

*Bihar alerts legislators, officials in 33 Maoist-hit districts*

Patna, April 22, 2012, (IANS)
 In the wake of audacious abductions by Maoists in Odisha and Chattisgarh, the Bihar government has asked legislators and top officials in the state's 33 insurgency-hit districts to step-up their security and avoid late night travel, officials said Sunday.

An official in chief minister's office here said the state police headquarters has alerted them to take their security seriously following abductions of BJD legislator Jhina Hikaka from a hilly area in Odisha and Sukma district collector Alex Paul Menon in Chhattisgarh.
*As many as 33 of Bihar's 38 districts are Maoist-affected.*

"The government had requested legislators and district officials, particularly district magistrates, posted in Maoist-affected districts to take their security seriously during their visits to rural areas," an official told IANS on condition of anonymity.

Legislators of Maoist-affected districts - including Gaya, Aurangabad, Arwal, Jehanabad, Banka and Jamui - have been asked to inform local police stations before their visits and avoid late night travel, officials said.

All officials, particularly district magistrates and divisional commissioners, were asked not to visit rural areas without proper security. 

An official in the state's intellgence department said that Maoists may abduct legislators or top officials in Bihar to create trouble for the state government. "Maoists are desperate to free their leaders lodged in different jails across the state. They could strike in the manner they did in Odisha and Chattishgarh to bargain," the official said.
"The district magistrates have to assess their security needs during visits to rural areas. It is for them to decide upon their own security," the official added.

He pointed that the Maoists' abducted Chattishgarh collector due to lack of proper number of security forces with him during his visit to an interior part of the district. 
The government has asked them to avoid unpaved roads and use anti-landmine vehicles in vulnerable areas.

Bihar alerts legislators, officials in 33 Maoist-hit districts


----------



## Dance

Maoists abduct IAS officer


Raipur, April 21: Suspected Maoists today abducted the collector of Chhattisgarh's Sukma district from the middle of a daylight meeting with villagers after killing his two security officers.
Alex Paul Menon, 32, an IAS officer of the 2006 batch, had ridden a motorbike to Manjhipara village to hold a meeting as part of the state's anti-Maoist Gram Suraj campaign, which the rebels want withdrawn.
Around 4.30pm, about 20 guerrillas arrived on motorbikes, shot the two PSOs, and took Menon into the nearby forests, police said. Sub-divisional magistrate S.K. Vaidya was spared.
So far, the Maoists have not established contact with the government or conveyed any demand. Intelligence inputs had warned that the Maoists might attempt to abduct Menon, the first collector of the newly formed district. The officer, whose wife is expecting their first child, had been advised about a month ago not to venture out without adequate security.

Maoists abduct IAS officer - Yahoo! News India


----------



## Dance

Maoists kidnap govt official in central India


RAIPUR: Maoist rebels in India have taken a government official hostage and killed his two bodyguards in the central state of Chhattisgarh, police said Sunday, in the latest of a series of kidnappings.

The guerrillas shot the two guards dead when capturing Alex Paul Menon on Saturday as he toured a village in Sukma district, 320 kilometres from the state capital Raipur, police said.

Menon, 32, is Sukma&#8217;s district collector, a role that makes him the most senior civil servant in the area.

&#8220;It is a very unfortunate incident, and the government will do everything to secure the release of the collector,&#8221; Chhattisgarh Chief Minister Raman Singh told reporters.

Menon&#8217;s kidnapping comes 10 days after Maoists in the neighbouring state of Orissa released an Italian tour guide whom they had held hostage for nearly a month.

A state assembly lawmaker also remains in captivity after being kidnapped in Orissa last month.

The Maoists have in the past kidnapped government officials and police officers to raise ransom payments and negotiate other demands.

Most hostages have been released unharmed, but some have been killed.

Chhattisgarh is one of several states where Maoist guerrillas, who claim to be fighting for the rights of poor tribals and farmers, have waged a decades-long battle to overthrow state and national authorities.

The government describes the Maoist movement, which often targets police and soldiers with deadly roadside mine ambushes, as India&#8217;s biggest internal security threat.

The insurgency, which began in 1967, feeds off land disputes, police brutality and corruption, and is strongest in the poorest and most deprived areas of India, many of which are rich in natural resources.

Maoists kidnap govt official in central India | DAWN.COM


----------



## Devil Soul

*India Maoist rebels set conditions to free official*
By Salman Ravi
BBC Hindi, Raipur
Maoist rebels in the central Indian state of Chhattisgarh have demanded the release of some cadres and withdrawal of security forces in exchange for freeing a senior official.

The rebels abducted Alex Paul Menon after killing his two guards in Sukma district on Saturday afternoon.

Mr Menon was holding a meeting with local tribal people when the incident happened.

Maoist rebels have a strong presence in Chhattisgarh and neighbouring Orissa.

The rebels have said their demands of releasing some of the their top cadres from prison and withdrawing security forces from the restive Bastar region of Chhattisgarh will have to be met by Wednesday in exchange for Mr Menon.

In a pre-recorded statement issued to the BBC, Vijay, identified as secretary of the South Bastar divisional committee of the CPI (Maoist), alleged that excesses were being committed against tribal people by security forces in the name of counter insurgency operations.

Mr Menon, an officer of the Indian Administrative Service, is the senior-most official - district magistrate - of Sukma district, which is located in the Bastar region.

Appeal
Authorities said Mr Menon had gone to Manjhipara village to attend a meeting of local tribal villagers when Maoist insurgents surrounded the area and opened fire.

District official, SP Vaidya, who was present at the spot, told the BBC by telephone that even as Mr Menon was interacting with the villagers, the insurgents first targeted his bodyguard.

"Then they asked who the district magistrate was. Mr Menon came forward and told them that he was the person they were looking for. Later, they forced him to accompany them into the deep woods," Mr Vaidya said.

Mr Menon's wife Asha Menon has appealed to the rebels to release her husband on "humanitarian grounds".

She told the BBC that Mr Menon was suffering from asthma and needed medical care.

A group of eminent citizens, led by historian Ramachandra Guha, has condemned the kidnapping.

"By killing the innocent security guards who were on duty and kidnapping Mr Menon, the Maoists have betrayed their lack of respect for human rights and democratic processes," a statement issued by the group said.

Saturday's incident came barely 24 hours after another district magistrate and a local legislator came under attack by rebels who triggered off a powerful landmine blast in nearby Bijapur.

While district magistrate Rajat Kumar and politician Mahesh Ghaghra escaped unhurt, a vehicle behind them was ripped apart by the blast.

Two leaders of the ruling Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) in the state were killed in the incident.

In neighbouring Orissa state, legislator Jhina Hikaka, who was seized on 23 March by another group of Maoists, remains in custody.

Earlier this month Italian hostage Paolo Bosusco was freed by rebels in Orissa after nearly a month in captivity.

Mr Bosusco, 54, was abducted on 14 March, along with fellow Italian Claudio Colangelo, 61, while trekking in a tribal area of Orissa state. Mr Colangelo was released on 25 March.

Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has described the Maoists as India's biggest internal security threat.

The rebels say they are fighting for a communist state and for the rights of tribal people and the rural poor.
BBC News - India Maoist rebels set conditions to free official


----------



## Windjammer

SPO found dead under mysterious circumstances in Doda
Jammu, Apr 23 (PTI)
A Special Police Officer (SPO) was found dead under mysterious circumstances in Doda district of Jammu and Kashmir, police said today.

The body of SPO Naresh Kumar was found in Bargi Nallah in Gandoh belt of Doda district late last night, they said.

A case has been registered in this regard and further investigations are on.

SPO found dead under mysterious circumstances in Doda


----------



## Dance

Intelligence agencies sense Maoist infiltration


A series of incidents involving the banned Communist Party of India (Maoists) in recent weeks, including the abduction of Alex Paul Menon, District Collector of Sukma in Chhattisgarh on Saturday, are a wake-up call for the State government to the threat posed by the Left extremists infiltrating from neighbouring States, intelligence agencies say.

Sources in the intelligence agencies told The Hindu here on Sunday that Maoists from Andhra Pradesh, Odisha and Tamil Nadu had been using the border areas of Kerala and Karnataka as a hideout ever since the Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) launched what is called &#8220;Operation Green Hunt&#8221; against the Naxalites. Most of these fugitives had slowly moved to the jungles of the Western Ghats.

The sources said a tri-junction of Kerala, Karnataka and Tamil Nadu, comprising Gudalur, Wayanad, Nilambur, Kodaikanal, Udupi, and Dakshina Kannada, had already developed into a &#8220;perspective area&#8221; for the CPI (Maoists) for building its organisational base. Plans were afoot to set up a &#8220;Dalam&#8221; (guerrilla squad) in Mananthavady after infiltrating the local populace and subsequently organising training camps.

The South India regional committee of the CPI (Maoists) started functioning at this tri-junction following the disbandment of its State units of Tamil Nadu, Kerala and Karnataka. Now several camps operated in Dakshina Kannada, Udupi and Chikmagalur districts in Karnataka. In March, the anti-Naxalite force of the Karnataka Police recovered a large cache of arms and ammunition in Dakshina Kannada. Maoist literature in Malayalam, Kannada, Tamil and Telugu was found from some of the abandoned camps.

Officials engaged in counterinsurgency operations said that Kerala was yet to constitute an elite force police led by an officer of the rank of Deputy Inspector General of Police especially to tackle any Naxalite problem. The commando wing of the State police could be used only in clandestine and destructive raiding.

Maoist-type operations required specific long-term solutions.

Sensing this, the Karnataka government has mooted that its anti-Naxalite unit get similar training given to the Commando Battalion for Resolute Action (COBRA), a paramilitary unit of the CRPF, for tackling Maoists groups.

Kerala needs to train a special police force in guerrilla warfare to be ready if at all the &#8220;Dalams&#8221; will develop and engage in a hit-and-run offensive against law-enforcing agencies and government officials.

The State police had cut a sorry figure when activists of the Ayyankkali Pada stormed the Palakkad Collectorate and held District Collector W.R. Reddy hostage for 10 hours in October 1996.

Such incidents cannot be ruled out as the Maoist strategy is to build its activities slowly from jungles to villages and urban areas, the sources said.

The Hindu : States / Kerala : Intelligence agencies sense Maoist infiltration

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*Naxal violence claimed 137 lives this year*

New Delhi: A total of 137 people have been killed in 461 incidents of Naxal violence this year, the government said on Tuesday. The maximum number of causalities have been reported in Jharkhand - 68, followed by Chhattisgarh - 22, Maharashtra - 20, Odisha - 16, Bihar - 10 and Andhra Pradesh 1, till April 15.

"The number of incidents of (naxal-related) violence has declined, whereas the number of consequential deaths has remained almost at par with the corresponding period of 2011," Minister of State for Home Jitendra Singh told Lok Sabha in a written reply.

During the same period in 2011, Maoist violence had claimed 136 lives.
A total of 461 incidents of Naxal violence, as compared to 538 in 2011, were reported during the same period in the nine Naxal-affected states which also include Uttar Pradesh, Madhya Pradesh and West Bengal.

Mr Singh, in a separate reply, also said that a total of 75 battalions (about 75,000 personnel) of central security forces have been deployed in these states in this regard.

"During last six months (from November 2011 to April 15), 74 soldiers of security forces were killed by CPI (Maoist) in the country, out of which 14 were killed in Maharashtra," Mr Singh added.

Naxal violence claimed 137 lives this year: Govt


----------



## Dance

Violent clashes, arson mark shutdown in Bengal's Terai, Dooars


Darjeeling, April 23 &#8212; Violent clashes and arson marked the indefinite shutdown in northern West Bengal's Terai and Dooars regions called from Monday by a faction of the Akhil Bharatiya Adivasi Vikash Parishad (ABAVP) and supported by the Gorkha Janmukti Morcha (GJM).

The shutdown called by the John Barla-led faction of the ABAVP evoked a mixed response, even as Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee appealed for restraint and maintenance of peace and order in the region.

Vehicular movement on national highways (NH) in areas under Darjeeling and Jalpaiguri district, especially NH 31 - the gateway to the northeastern states - was negligible.

Train movement in the Dooars-Terai section also was affected, with many long-distance trains either cancelled or diverted.

Shutdown supporters in some places put up road blocks, which were later removed by police.

Clashes between supporters and opponents of the shutdown were reported in some areas, resulting in injuries to some. More than 80 arrests were made from Siliguri and adjoining areas of Darjeeling district.

In Naxalbari, several buses were damaged and a few vehicles were put on fire by those enforcing the shutdown.

In Oodlabari and Banarhat in Jalpaiguri district, several people were injured and police had to fire teargas shells following clashes between supporters and opponents of the shutdown.

'Situation in Banarhat and adjoining areas continue to be tense but is under control. Sufficient number of policemen has been deployed and we are all prepared to prevent any untoward incident,' Deputy Superintendent of Police, Jalpaiguri Daman Kumar Karmakar said.

The indefinite shutdown was called after the state government refused permission for a joint rally by the Barla faction and the GJM at Jalpaiguri's Nagrakata. Both outfits have also called for a boycott of all future meetings called by Banerjee.

'We want to hold public rallies in Terai and Dooars so that we can put our views before the public here. What does the state government wants to prove by denying us that opportunity?' GJM leader Roshan Giri said.

'We are peace loving people and want peace here. We are not to be blamed for the violence. It is the state government which is to be blamed which unnecessarily and without any reason denied us the permission to hold a rally here,' Barla said.

The Barla-led faction of the ABAVP supports the GJM demand for inclusion of 398 mouzas (area less than a sub-division) -- 196 from Dooars, 199 in Terai and three in Rajganj -- in the Gorkhaland Territorial Administration (GTA), an autonomous body to run the administration in Darjeeling.

The rival faction of the ABAVP which opposes inclusion of the Terai and Dooars areas in the GTA, had Sunday called a 12-hour shutdown.

Meanwhile, following reports of clashes, the state government Monday urged the rival factions to show restraint.

'People in the Terai (plains of Darjeeling district) and Dooars (foothills of the Himalayas, mainly in Jalpaiguri district) have one view while those in the hills have a different view. There is a lack of political understanding between the two rival factions. The administration urges both the factions to show restraint and maintain peace and order,' Banerjee said in Kolkata.

The opposition Communist Party of India-Marxist accused the state government of 'bringing violence from the hills to the plains'.


Violent clashes, arson mark shutdown in Bengal's Terai, Dooars - NY Daily News


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Policeman injured in Naxal attack in Maharashtra



> Nagpur, Apr 24 (PTI) A police constable was injured when a group of Naxalites opened fire on a patrolling party near Lahiri in Bhamragad taluka of Gadchiroli district of Maharashtra this afternoon, police said.
> 
> The injured constable identified as Raju Hanumante Sidam is attached to C-60 team of Gadchiroli police, police said.
> 
> The Naxals immediately fled from the spot after the police launched a retaliatory attack, the sources said.
> 
> According to police, Sidam was airlifted by helicopter and taken to district HQ for treatment and later admitted to the General Hospital here.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Maoists kill 2 villagers, abduct 10 in Maharashtra - The Times of India



> NEW DELHI: Hours after Maoists released Odisha BJD MLA Jhina Hikaka, they have struck again. This time in Maharashtra.
> 
> According to TV reports, Maoists have killed 2 villagers and abducted another 10 in Maharashtra's Gadchiroli district.
> 
> The Maoists have demanded the withdrawal of CRPF forces from the area and a halt to combing operations, say TV reports.
> 
> The state govt has rushed police to the spot for verification of news.


----------



## Windjammer

Naxals kill 2, abduct 10 in Maharashtra
Mumbai, April 26, 2012
Maoists on Wednesday night reportedly killed two police informers and abducted 10 villagers from the storm-stricken and rain-riddled Marke hamlet in Dhanora taluka of Gadchiroli district in Maharashtra.

Police officials from the region refused to confirm the abduction and also evaded replying query pertaining to the killings. Local media from Gadchiroli stated that the hamlet is 25 kms away from the local police beat chowkie.

According to sources, security forces a fortnight ago had swooped on Marke hamlet, taking away some tribals on grounds that they were Naxal sympathisers. While the fate of those people rounded up as suspects, was not known, it is believed that Thursdays rumoured killing was an outcome of the police raid.

The violence from both the warring sides have intensified in the past few months with the latest killing reported on Tuesday. Juru Kowse, a local leader of Nationalist Congress Party (NCP) and sarpanch of Wangeturi Gram Panchayat were assassinated in the incident in Todgatta village, located just near the Chattisgarh border.

Naxals kill 2, abduct 10 in Maharashtra

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

Naxals kill another politician


CHANDRAPUR: Naxalites killed another politician, this time in Gardewada village under Etapalli tehsil of Gadchiroli, on Sunday evening. Sources claimed that the Naxalites abducted sarpanch Chamur Joi (40) of Nationalist Congress Party (NCP) and shot him dead. His body was recovered on Gardewada-Mardakuhi road, 10km from Gatta police outpost.

Confirming the incident subdivisional police officer of Etapalli Vivek Masal said, "Joi was shot from close a range. A single bullet injury has been found on his body."


Naxalites in recent days have started targeting politicians in rural areas of Gadchiroli. It is third incident of politician's killing in Gadchiroli this month. Earlier on April 13, Naxalites had assassinated ex-zilla parishad member Kewal Atkamwar in Etapalli. Later they killed Pawankumar Bhalavi, former Naxalite and husband of ex-panchayat samiti chairperson in Arewada village under Bhamragad tehsil on April 20.

In another incident, Maoists burned a forest vehicle and thrashed the forest labourers in jungle close to Allapalli in Aheri tehsil on Monday evening. Sources claimed that Naxalites reached the spot in the jungle where labourers were busy loading vehicles with wood. They thrashed the labourers and burned the vehicle with its fuel.

Police officials in Gadchiroli however denied of any knowledge of the incident.

Naxals kill another politician - Times Of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*Anti-Naxal ops: CRPF to terminate over two dozen ex-Army men*

New Delhi, Apr 29, 2012, (PTI)
The CRPF has decided to terminate the services of over two dozen ex-Army men it had recently hired for carrying out special counter-landmine operations in Naxal hotbeds, after their performance was found to be ''below standard'' in neutralising the explosive devices.

The force, which recently created a new institute in Pune to train its men in identifying, neutralising and combating Improvised Explosive Devices (IEDs) and landmines under the tutelage of the experts from the Army-run College of Military Training (CME), found that these hired personnel, in various operations, were not able to provide the kind of results that they were expected to.

A number of CRPF commanders who are undertaking anti-Naxal operations in various states have reported to the force leadership that these personnel should be taken off and replaced by those young force troopers who are being trained at the Institute of IED Management in Pune.

"About 200 ex-Army men were recently hired on contract in the force after an advertisement was circulated in this regard. The CRPF did not possess hands-on expertise to counter IEDs in Naxal areas which are cleverly hidden beneath roads, sometimes at a depth of even 15-feets.

"The ex-Army were being hired for the same reason for sometime but the results were not found satisfactory and are below standard. Hence, it has been decided to terminate the services of over two dozen hired personnel," a senior official said.

The CRPF, thick in action in Naxal affected zones of the country had last year called for a total of 2,012 retired Junior Commissioned Officers (JCOs), Non-Commissioned Officers (NCOs) and others on hire to enhance its capabilities to undertake counter-IED operations in Maoist-hit areas of the country where it has deployed more than 70,000 troops. 

The paramilitary force has lost more than 130 personnel in the last five years due to IED explosions alone while many have been maimed or handicapped.

On March 27, 13 men were killed in Gadchiroli when an IED explosion ripped apart a force vehicle.

The Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) is now banking upon the talent pool of its freshly trained troopers who have been tutored by Army experts in Pune.

The force had undertaken the initiative to hire ex-Army men for the first time in its 71-year-old history but the results do not look encouraging, at least at present.
The ex-Army men were expected not only to help the CRPF patrols in combating IEDs but also in imparting commando training to regular units during their tenure with the force.

Anti-Naxal ops: CRPF to terminate over two dozen ex-Army men


----------



## 53fd

*PCPA leader shot dead in West Bengal*



> A leader of the People&#8217;s Committee against Police Atrocities (PCPA), a frontal organisation of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist), was shot dead by unidentified assailants in the West Midnapore District on April 23, reports The Hindu. The bullet- ridden body of Mangal Mahato was found in the morning near Banstala railway station in the Jhargram sub-division of the District. According to the Police, Mahato had been charged with murder, abduction and sedition. He was arrested in April 2010 and was later granted bail in October 2011. After his release he was not actively involved in any ultra left activity but Police sources said that he was a Maoist link- man.







*Maoists kill Intelligence Cop in Andhra Pradesh* 



> News Desk: The Maoists have struck in Andhra Pradesh, by killing an intelligence cop Pangi Appanna in Paderu in Visakhapatnam district last evening.
> 
> Appanna was on duty near Paderu Junior College, when the naxals fired two rounds at him. The incident occurred at around 5:30 PM. His four-year-old son was sitting with him when the attack took place.
> 
> The Maoists fled from the spot after the attack. Appanna died on the spot. He is survived by two wives and three children.



Maoists kill Intelligence Cop in Andhra Pradesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill two former cadres in Maharashtra*



> Nagpur:
> A group of Naxals allegedly killed two of their cadres in a village in Gadchiroli district of Maharashtra Thursday morning, police said.
> 
> Devsay Usendi, 25, and Ram Narote, 45, were residents of Markegaon village in the district.
> 
> The Maoists picked both of them from their houses in the wee hours.
> 
> 
> Their bodies were later found on Markegaon- Sawargaon Road, they said.
> 
> 
> Usendi and Narote were president and member respectively of Area Sangam Committee of Maoists, police said adding the reason behind the murders was not yet known.
> 
> Police, however, said there was no information about kidnapping of 10 to 12 villagers from Markegaon.
> 
> Earlier it was reported that after killing the two rebels, the Maoists took 10 to 12 villagers to a nearby jungle.



Maoists kill their men in Maharashtra | UCAN India


----------



## Dance

Under Naxal threat, political activists resign in Bhamragarh

NAGPUR: From instilling fear among the tribal villagers, the Naxals are going all-out to dent the democratic set up in Gadchiroli. Due to threats issued by them, the political leaders and workers quit their parties in Bhamragarh tehsil in South Gadchiroli on Thursday. And now, the elected representatives have been asked to quit local bodies on May 1.

Naxalites, who have started targeting political leaders in Gadchiroli, have reportedly issued a warning to rural office-bearers in local bodies to resign. The threat seems to be spreading across the political parties in other tehsil places too. Now, political workers and activists from Etapalli and Korchi may follow suit. The increasing influence of Naxals, sources said, has put the district and police administration on the back foot.

The Naxalites have so far killed six civilians in this month alone in Gadchiroli, of which four had affiliation to political parties. On April 13, ex-zilla parishad member Kewal Atkamwar was killed in Etapalli. A week later Pawankumar Bhalavi, former Naxalite and husband of ex-Panchayat Samiti chairperson in Arewada village was killed on April 20. Two days later, on April 22, the Maoists killed Gardewada gram panchayat sarpanch Chamru Joi. On April 24, deputy sarpanch of Wangeturi gram panchayat Rainu Juru Kowse, was murdered.

In February, the Naxals eliminated Congress block president and panchayat Samiti chairman a few days before the civic election.

After a spate of killings and kidnapping scare, the Naxals are trying to stamp their authority in their strongholds. They had set April 26 as deadline for leaders holding key posts in political parties and civic bodies to tender resignations. The deadline is now extended to May 1 (Maharashtra Day).

If leaders and office-bearers of zilla parishad, panchayat samiti and gram panchayats give in to the Naxal threat to quit on Maharashtra Day, then it may cause a huge embarrassment for the district administration and security forces. The new ZP and PS bodies were elected only in February.

The Naxal strategy points to the fact that members of national parties are their prime targets, local outfits like the Nag-Vidarbha Jan Andolan Samiti, too buckle under Naxal pressure. The local BJP and NCP leaders cite poor show of their parties in the February local polls as a reason to quit the party. "But the reason is obvious in Naxal-dominated region," the source said.

A top leader said political leaders are facing a threat to their lives from Naxals. The district police has warned leaders against visiting remote areas. "The rebels are calling the shots here and they can strike at will," he said.

Congress MP from Gadchiroli-Chimur constituency Marotrao Kowase said that the ministers and government officials are committing a major mistake by not taking the locals into confidence. "The talks are on at a higher-level in the government to tackle the situation. The approach needs to change. The government and ministers should engage local leaders, respected members of the society and people's representatives from the grassroots-level to find a solution which is not happening," he said.

Former MLA and NCP district chief Dharmarao Baba Atram sounded clueless. When TOI enquired whether he had any discussion about the ongoing violence in the district with State home minister and the guardian minister RR Patil, who is also from his party, the NCP leader replied in the negative.

Under Naxal threat, political activists resign in Bhamragarh - The Times of India


----------



## 53fd

*Naxals up the ante, kill sarpanch in Maharashtra:*



> NAGPUR: The red rebels are continuing their violent trail in Gadchiroli. On Sunday, the Naxalites shot dead a remote village's sarpanch, also an active leader of Nationalist Congress Party, near the Maharashtra-Chhattisgarh border. A day later, they thrashed some forest employees and set their vehicle on fire.
> 
> Sources in the district informed that Chamru Kulle Joi, sarpanch of Gardewada village, was whisked away from his residence on Saturday night while he was eating. Joi was taken to another village Mardakuhi, around four kilometers away, where he was shot dead in full view of villagers. It is learnt the Naxals had also assembled villagers from Gardewada village too to witness his 'trial'. The security forces retrieved Joi's body a day later when it had already started decomposing in heat and rain.



Naxals up the ante, kill sarpanch - Times Of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*Bomb blast in Madhubani Bihar injures 6, 3 stated to be critical*



> Madhubani (Bihar): Six persons were injured when a crude bomb concealed in Kavilasi riverine area near Parsauni village of Bihar's Madhubani district exploded on Thursday, the police sources said.
> 
> The injured were admitted to a government hospital in Madhubani where condition of three was stated to be serious, sources said.
> 
> The bomb went off when they were passing through the area, they said.



Bomb blast in Madhubani injures six, 3 stated to be critical


----------



## 53fd

*Twin blast rocks city, 2 injured in Manipur:*



> At least two people sustained injuries in a bomb attacks carried out by unidentified miscreants at two different places of Imphal under Lamphel Police Station today Source Hueiyen News Service



Twin blast rocks city, 2 hurt | Manipur News

*Intending candidate abducted by armed militants in Manipur*



> IMPHAL, April 27: The whereabouts of an intending candidate of the Lairenkabi Kadangban Gram Panchayat election remains a mystery after he was allegedly abducted by armed militants while he was returning home along with his wife on Thursday night at around 8:50pm.
> 
> Soon after hearing about the abduction, a massive search was conducted at the nearby areas by local meira paibis and youths.
> 
> The kidnapped person has been identified as Nungleppam Bobby alias Bobbit,aged 37, son of (L) Budha of Kadangban Part I under Lamsang Police Station.
> 
> According to his wife Shanti, the two were visiting a relative at Kadangband Pt II on their Maruti 800 car when two unidentified youths sprang out and signalled them to stop. The incident happened just about 300 meters away from their residence, she added.
> 
> After Bobby stopped the car, the two took him a little farther from the car for a talk, she added.
> 
> Some minutes later, when Bobby failed to return, she flashed a torch light towards them, at which one of the youths yelled back to put off the torch light, she told media persons.
> 
> They further yelled not to report the matter to the police and ran off taking Bobby along with them, she informed before adding due to the darkness she couldn&#8217;t make out the direction they took off.
> 
> She informed her family about the abduction on her mobile.
> 
> Soon after, family members and locals conducted a massive search in the nearby areas of Chirang Phumluo, Koutruk, Kharam and Ngakhuyang.
> 
> Receiving reports of the alleged abduction, a Lamsang Police commando team also came and enquired about the incident last night around 10:30pm.
> 
> Meanwhile, decrying the alleged abduction, local meira paibis staged sit- in-protest this morning at around 10:30am at the Kadangban Part I and II. The agitators demanded safe release of Bobby.



Intending candidate abducted in Kadangban | Kanglaonline

*IED blast by GNLA militants misses Police truck in Meghalaya*



> TURA: Suspected GNLA militants attempted to take out a truck full of Meghalaya policemen on the outskirts of militant-infested Chokpot region of South Garo Hills by triggering a powerful IED blast which narrowly missed them on Thursday afternoon.
> 
> A large group of armed policemen returning to Tura after conduct of anti-insurgency operations were targeted by the GNLA militants who detonated the explosive hidden on the side of a road culvert at Daji Tesakgre village, just 3 kms from Chokpot between 3:30 and 4 pm. The militants, suspected to be led by &#8216;area commander&#8217; Baichung Momin, laid the trap for the police truck but it was a miracle for the men as the explosion took place just before the truck crossed the culvert. The police personnel were on their way to their battalion headquarters in Goeragre, 12 kms from Tura.
> 
> As soon as the blast occurred there was exchange of fire as the militants who were hiding up in the nearby hills tried to attack the police personnel who also responded with heavy firing forcing the ultras to flee.
> 
> No casualties were reported from either side.
> 
> The explosion resulted in shock for a woman who was coming in a bus from the opposite direction. She collapsed and was administered medical treatment at Chokpot health centre.
> 
> The daring move by the ultras to target police so close to Chokpot has sent alarming bells ringing and intensive cordon and search operations have been launched to nab those who were involved in the attack.
> 
> Police have recovered detonation wires from the place where the bomb was exploded but also say that a remote device was used to trigger the explosion.
> 
> The attack comes just a day after another group of GNLA militants opened fire on a passenger Tata Sumo going from Baghmara to Tura near Sibbari area causing superficial injuries to one passenger. The militants were reportedly lying in wait to commit an atrocity on a civilian passing through that area.



IED blast misses police truck | The Shillong Times

*Maoists set 10 vehicles on fire, hold 14 hostage*



> DHANBAD: An armed group of Maoists set ablaze 10 vehicles belonging to a private construction company and held 14 of its employees hostage for sometime in Bandguda late on Saturday.
> 
> According to Muffasil police station officer-in-charge Ravindra Prasad Singh, about 15 armed Maoists entered the makeshift office of the construction company late at night and held hostage 14 members of the staff, including guards, drivers and cooks, for a few hours.



Maoists set 10 vehicles on fire - Times Of India


----------



## Dance

It&#8217;s official: Maoists present in Kerala forests


TRIVANDRUM - Kerala Director General of Police Jacob Punnoose said on Wednesday that some Maoist groups from the north Indian states have infiltrated into the state.
Talking to reporters at Aleppey, he said Left-wing extremists from Orissa, Jharkand and Chattisgarh were active in the forests bordering Tamil Nadu and Karnataka. Punnoose said many Maoists hunted by the police in these states were also coming to the state and engaging in various jobs.

However, he said there was no evidence of them directly participating in any terrorist activities in the state. He said that the police were making efforts to trace them with the help of other agencies. He refused to divulge further details.

The disclosure comes in the wake of intelligence reports that the Maoists were using the border areas of Kerala and Karnataka as a hideout ever since the Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) launched the &#8220;Operation Green Hunt&#8221;.

The reports said that there were sufficient indications suggesting these Maoists were also trying to set up a guerrilla squad in the tribal dominated northern district of Wayanad. Following this, the police and forest officials from Karnataka, Kerala and Tamil Nadu had made joint searches in the forests.

Earlier there were reports that several youths from Kerala were sent to Jharkhand for military training. Police believed that this was part of a move to carve out a new guerrilla zone in South India, covering Kerala, Karnataka and Tamil Nadu. Some of these trained Maoist cadres were deployed in the Kerala-Karnataka -Tamil Nadu border.

Naxalism had taken deep roots in Kerala in the sixties and seventies, when the state witnessed several incidents of naxalite-related violence. The major incidents included the Thalasseri, Pulpally (1968), Kuttiyadi (1969) and Kayanna (1976) police station attacks, and the murder or looting of landlords in the districts of Wayanad (1970 and 1975), Kannur (1970), Kottayam (1970), Kasaragod (1970), Quilon (1970) and Trivandrum (1970).

However, a major hunt by the police under chief minister C Achutha Menon and Home Minister K. Karunakaran in the seventies forced several hardcore naxalites to lay their arms and join the mainstream.

Interestingly, a police officer, who was responsible for the killing of a major naxalite leader Varghese then, was convicted recently. The former Inspector General of Police Lakshmana is now lodged in a jail here. A recent Naxlite-related violence in Kerala was the abduction of Palghat district collector W R Reddy by the Ayyankkali Pada in October 1996

Its official: Maoists present in Kerala forests


----------



## Windjammer

Soldier killed in militant fire in Kashmir
Jammu, May 3, 2012, (IANS)
A soldier was killed when militants fired at an army patrol in a mountainous, forested area of Kishtwar district in Jammu and Kashmir, police said Thursday.

A senior police official said an army patrol of 159 Territorial Army was on duty in Kulna Palmar areas of Kishtwar district, about 250 km northeast of Jammu, late Wednesday. The patrol party suddenly came under fire from militants hiding in the area. 

A soldier, Noor Mohammad, died in the firing, police said.The patrol party returned the fire but the militants managed to escape, police said. The hand of top Hizbul Mujahideen militant Jehangir Saroori is suspected in the incident.

This is the second army casualty in Kishtwar district in the past three days. Rakesh Kumar, a soldier, was killed in firing by militants April 30.

Soldier killed in militant fire in Kashmir


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Maoists hand over Sukma collector to mediators*

The Maoists on Thursday released abducted Sukma district collector Alex Paul Menon. The Naxal group, which held the collector hostage for 12 days, handed over him to the two mediators handpicked by the Maoists. Chhattisgarh government has said that an official confirmation will be given 


only after Menon reaches Sukma.
Earlier on the day, BD Sharma and Professor G Hargopal, who represented the Maoists in the talks with the Chhattisgarh government for the 32-year-old IAS officer's release, left for Tadmetla to receive Menon, who was kidnapped on April 21.

The Chhattishgarh government has already made all arrangements to bring out Menon safely from the jungles following which the officer will undergo a medical examination as he is an asthmatic, he said.

Health officials in Sukma, Dantewada, Jagdalpur as well as Raipur districts have been asked to be ready for the check up. Also, an ambulance has been stationed at Chintalnar to meet any possible emergency, Kumar said.

The breakthrough to ensure the safe return of Menon came in the form of an agreement between the two mediators each of the Chhattisgarh government and the Maoists at their fourth round of talks on April 30.

Under the agreement, the government had agreed to set up a high-powered committee under the chairmanship of Nirmala Buch, one of the two government mediators, to review the cases of all prisoners languishing in Chattisgarh jails including the cases demanded by the Maoists.

Before the agreement was announced, the Maoists had set a deadline of May 2 for Chhattisgarh government to release eight of their jailed associates.

Later, a message from the Maoists said they would release Menon today


----------



## 53fd

*4 civilians killed by Maoists in Chhattisgarh*



> The Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres on April 30 killed three villagers whom they had abducted a week back from Tadkoli village in Bijapur District. The trio's bodies were found in Cherpe forest with throats slashed. The Maoists accused them of being Salwa Judum (anti-Maoist vigilante group) members, Superintendent of Police (SP) Rajendra Narayan Das said.
> 
> Meanwhile, cadres of the Palle Madi dalam (squad) of the Maoists shot dead a villager in Rajnandgaon District on April 29.
> 
> Elsewhere in the District, around 12 armed Maoists set ablaze four vehicles under Khandgaon Police Station on April 30. SP Rajiv Shukla said that the Maoists set ablaze one JCB Machine, one Faber Machine, one water tanker and one tractor working under the Pradhan Mantri Sadak Yojana by the RK Construction. The Maoists left pamphlets to oppose the Government and appealed the people to observe May Day [May 1].



*6 policemen hurt in Naxal attack*



> *Six police personnel were injured, two critically,* when naxalites fired at them near a weekly market under Bacheli police station in Chhattisgarh's Dantewada district today, police said. The injured, including Assistant Sub Inspector Vivekanand Tripathi, were admitted to the Apollo hospital at Bacheli. Condition of two was stated to be critical. The police personnel were on their way to the market in a jeep for patrolling when they came under attack and faced firing from all sides, police added. UNI XC SP SLD VP1220 NNNN



http://news.webindia123.com/news/Articles/India/20120502/1976344.html


----------



## Defecator

There is no insurgency in India, it is all myth and propaganda. India is perfect and everyone is happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*Naxals kill 2 cops*



> Two Chhattisgarh Police personnel were martyred and three injured, one critically, when Maoists opened fire at a weekly market in Dantewada district's Bacheli today. Reports reaching Police Headquarters said the rebels, posing as villagers, had taken up positions with Avtomat Kalashnikova-47 assault rifles and targeted the mobile police party as it entered the market in a jeep. The police team, led by Assistant Sub-Inspector Vivekanand Tripathi, retaliated leading to an hour-long gun-battle. The ultras fled before an additional force could reach the spot. The deceased were identified as Head Constable Mahavir Mankole and Home Guard Jitendra Kumar. The victims were first rushed to a private hospital at Bacheli and then airlifted here. Condemning the attack, Chief Minister Raman Singh said, "It is most unfortunate. This sort of violence could hamper the ongoing process for peace talks." UNI SS GH AS1855NNNN NNNN



http://news.webindia123.com/news/Articles/India/20120502/1976752.html

*2 injured in grenade attack in Meghalaya:*



> Two people were injured in a grenade attack at a market in Shahlang in Meghalaya's West Khasi Hills district, police today said.
> 
> "The incident took place at around 1800 hours yesterday when unidentified people lobbed two grenades at a market place in Shahlang, injuring two people," West Khasi Hills district Superintendent of Police Muthu Ramachandran said.
> 
> Ramachandran said the condition of the two injured was stable. Suspecting that Garo National Liberation Army (GNLA) rebels were behind the attack, Mr Ramachdran said of the two grenades lobbed only one exploded.
> 
> "Investigations are on and a manhunt is on to nab the perpetrators," he said. UNI RRK PL RD1435 NNNN



http://news.webindia123.com/news/Articles/India/20120503/1977180.html

*Bomb blast in Madurai,Tamil Nadu*



> Explosion near Ram temple in Madurai ahead of Advani&#8217;s visit
> V Mayilvaganan,TNN | May 1, 2012, 12.12PM IST**
> 
> MADURAI: A low intensity crude bomb exploded near a Ram temple in Madurai in the wee hours of Tuesday. The bomb was hidden inside a box attached to a cycle that was parked near the gate of the temple at Anna Nagar in the temple city. Since the explosion occurred around 3 am, no one were injured.
> 
> ``It was a very low intensity bomb made out of chemicals used in fire crackers. The culprits had used two batteries meant for torch lights and a timer to ignite the bomb,'' said Anna Nagar Assistant commissioner S Velladurai. The blast spread scare among the residents in the locality as they woke up to the noise of the explosion. The police, bomb detection and disposal squad and the forensic experts rushed to the spot and have collected the exploded pieces of the bomb. Police said the cycle was parked near the gate for the past three days. ``The bomb was not intended to cause any damage. The intention of the culprits seems to be to threaten and create panic,'' Velladurai said.
> 
> The bomb blast comes in the wake of a two day BJP conference scheduled for May 11 and 12 when key leaders, including L K Advani, are expected to visit Madurai. During the last visit of Advani to Madurai, the police found a powerful pipe bomb planted under a low level bridge at Thirumangalam over which Advani was to pass through as part of his Jan Chetna Yatra. The case is being probed by SIT and the key accused Fakrudeen from Nelpettai is still on the run.
> 
> In fact the city has had close brushes with crude bombs several times in the past. Last year, crude bombs were detected on two occasions before they could explode - once in a crowded state-owned bus and another time when a bomb planted inside a dust bin near Mattuthavani bus stand exploded.



Explosion near Ram temple in Madurai ahead of Advani?s visit - Times Of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*Man injured in mine blast near LOC in Poonch, Kashmir:*



> A civilian got seriously injured when he inadvertently stepped over a landmine along Line of Control in Poonch district of Jammu and Kashmir, official sources said today. "A man identified as Mohamamd Aziz, resident of village Salotri was critically wounded when he stepped over a landmine and it exploded along the LoC," sources here said. They said that he was critically wounded and was immediately shifted to the district hospital Poonch.



http://news.webindia123.com/news/Articles/India/20120503/1977677.html


----------



## 53fd

*'Maoists' kill 3 in Balangir, Koraput; Orissa:*



> BALANGIR/KORAPUT: In renewed violence, suspected Maoists have killed three persons in Balangir and Koraput districts, police said on Thursday. While two villagers were murdered at Luhasingha near Patnagarh in Balangir district, the Maoists killed a suspected police informer at Tentuligumma in Koraput's Boipariguda block on Wednesday night.
> 
> Balangir police said the bodies of Gobardhan Pande (20) and Kailash Agrawal (31) were found wrapped up with gunny bags on the outskirts of Luhasingha village on Thursday morning. Police said sharp weapons were used to murder them.
> 
> Police said Kailash was the owner of a mahua flower godown where Gobardhan was working as a night watchman. After killing the duo, the rebels took away around hundred bags of chahar (minor forest produce) from the godown.
> 
> Police suspect that the killings may be the handiwork of Maoists, but they are not ruling out other angles. "The motive could be ascertained only after investigation," said SP (Balangir) R Prakash.
> 
> In the other attack, a group of armed Maoists came to the home of Balaram Naik (35), a marginal farmer at Tentuligumma, around 11 pm on Wednesday and asked him to follow them. "The Maoists took Naik with them in the night and on the day after, locals spotted the bullet-riddled body of Naik lying in a pool of blood, about 2 km from the village," a source at Boipariguda said.
> 
> A Maoist letter recovered from the spot of crime stated that Naik was punished as he was working as a police informer and was passing information to police regarding the movement of the Red rebels in the area. However, brushing aside the Maoists allegations SDPO of Jeypore Utkal Ranjan Das said, "The deceased was neither our informer nor we have ever received any information from him. Most of the time the Maoists kill civilians to settle scores and label them as police informers to escape the ire of villagers."



'Maoists' kill three in Balangir, Koraput - The Times of India


----------



## 53fd

*Naxals on rampage, kill 2 in Gadchiroli, Maharashtra:*



> CHANDRAPUR: Naxalites killed two persons in Kurkheda tehsil of Gadchiroli in fresh spurt of violence after a weeklong silence. The body Madhukar Kapgate (40) and Vinayak Lombare (45) were recovered on Friday morning. Naxalites have blamed both the victims of being police informers.
> 
> Sources in Gadchiroli claimed that Kapgate, who hailed from Kurkheda, was an insurance agent, while Lombare from Jambhulghat village worked for him. Kapgate had taken Lombare with him for some work on Thursday morning and since then both of them had gone missing. Their bodies were recovered on Sindesur turning on Palasgad-Charbhatti road under Purada police station on Friday morning.
> 
> Sources informed that duo was abducted while they were out for work. They were thrashed brutally. Later during early hours Maoists slit their throats and threw their bodies on the road. Naxal pamphlets alleging them of being police informers were recovered from the scene.
> 
> Kurchi-Kurkheda area committee of CPI (Maoist) had alleged Kapgate of working as police informer under disguise of insurance agent. He has also been alleged of extorting money in the name of Naxalites from forest labour society. SDPO Kurkheda-Desaiganj Prashant Waghunde confirmed the incident. He held that Lombare worked under Kapgate and both were involved in forest related contract works. Both had gone missing since Thursday, he said.
> 
> Naxalites have killed eight civilians including four politicians in last three weeks in Gadchiroli. While politicians were killed to pressurize the office-bearers and political leaders to put down their papers, the civilians have been targeted for being police informers.
> 
> Naxals have reportedly extended their deadline for resignation for office-bearers of local bodies till May 5. Terrorized by the bloodbath several panchayat samiti and ZP members have resigned from their posts, while many other resignations are in the offing.



Naxals on rampage, kill two in Gadchiroli - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill contractor in Orrisa:*



> The Maoists on Friday killed a contractor by slitting his throat in Malkangiri district. Subalo Sil (48) had barely left his village, MV-55, in a motorcycle to the worksite when a group of Maoists killed him, police said and denied the charges written in a poster left behind in the spot that he was a police informer. Police suspect the Maoists might have killed him for not discontinuing the road construction work as per their wishes.



The Maoists on Friday killed a contractor by slitting his throat in Malkangiri district. Subalo Sil (48) had barely left his village, MV-55, in a motorcycle to the worksite when a group of Maoists killed him, police said and denied the charges writte


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists expanding base in Assam*



> In what should be a major concern to the government, the Maoists are reportedly multiplying their numbers and expanding their operations in the state.
> 
> According to reports, Maoists have formed Revolutionary People's Guerrilla Army in Assam to fight the government.
> 
> They have civil and publicity wings to recruit poor and unemployed youth of the state.
> 
> Most of their activities are restricted to Dhemaji, Lakhimpur, Jorhat, Tinsukia and Dibrugarh districts of Upper Assam. High-ranking Maoist officials reportedly often visit Assam to monitor the expansion work.
> 
> Home Minister P Chidambaram and Assam Chief Minister Tarun Gogoi have acknowledged the growing threat.
> 
> The security forces have been alerted and there are plans of deployment of more paramilitary companies and implementation of integrated action plan in the state.
> 
> Assam's Director General of Police (DGP), Jayanta Narayan Chaudhury, however believes it to be a publicity stunt by the Maoists.
> 
> "Maoists want to create a base in the rural areas of Assam. Their strategy is to generate publicity for themselves in areas, which have less popularity for the government," Chaudhury said.
> 
> The Maoists have a strength of about 125-150 cadres in the state who are trained in forests of Chattisgarh, Jharkhand and Odisha.
> 
> They have established links with Northeast based insurgent outfits like ULFA, NSCN and PLA to procure weapons.
> 
> Investigations reveal that they have started extortion in Assam.
> 
> Maoists are also providing tactical training to insurgents from the Northeast in their camps. A few months ago ULFA cadres including Aditya Bora were arrested from their camps.
> 
> Experts believe that the primary reason for the heightened Maoist movement is not violence, but arms procurement.
> 
> "In Assam there are three zones that Maoists have formed. One is on Assam-Nagaland border, another is Assam-Arunachal border and other is on Assam-West Bengal zone. The main reason behind this Maoist movement is not for violence but for procuring arms because Maoists depend on illegal small arms to carry out their activities. And one of the main areas where they can get arms is in Dimapur and towards Manipur coming from Myanmar," said Namrata Goswami, an expert.Most insurgents groups in Assam are in dialogue with the government and Maoists are trying to take advantage of this vacuum and destabilize the region. (ANI)



http://news.webindia123.com/news/Articles/India/20120504/1978172.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinoChallenger

bilalhaider said:


> *Maoists expanding base in Assam*
> 
> 
> 
> http://news.webindia123.com/news/Articles/India/20120504/1978172.html


The Maoists control not only central india but also the northeast. The Maoists are the legitimate government of india, not new delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*Abducted Odisha cop killed by Maoists*

Bhubaneswar, May 8, 2012 (IANS)
A police officer was killed in Odisha Tuesday shortly after he was abducted by suspected Maoist guerrillas, official sources said. 

Assistant Sub Inspector Kruparam Majhi had been kidnapped near Budhas village in Nuapada district, about 550 km from here, Deputy Inspector General of Police Soumendra Priyadarshi told IANS.

Just hours later, his bullet riddled body was found, sources said. Majhi's hands and legs had been tied. He had been abducted from a spot about 15 km away from a paramilitary force camp, the official said.

Abducted Odisha cop killed by Maoists


----------



## Chinese guy

He was abused


----------



## Windjammer

*Naxals making forays into southern states*

New Delhi, May 9, 2012, (PTI)
The Naxals are making forays into Karnataka, Kerala and Tamil Nadu under the supervision of the South West Regional Bureau of CPI(Maoist) and engaged in establishing a forest route in the area.

Minister of State for Home Jitendra Singh told Rajya Sabha that the Maoists plans include creating a base on the border of Kerala and Karnataka.

"The CPI(Maoist) cadres, active in the Wayanad district of Kerala have also been known to engage in efforts aimed at establishing a forest route from Wayanad district to Mysore district of Karnataka. The CPI(Maoist) is gradually expanding their activities in these states," he said.

Singh said the Central government has sensitised the Kerala, Karnataka and Tamil Nadu governments in this regard and has also advised them to take necessary preventive and pre-emptive measures to foil the efforts of the CPI(Maoist) aimed at revival of its movement in these states.

Naxals making forays into southern states


----------



## 53fd

*NLFT militants kidnap 4 farmers in Tripura:*



> At least three tribal farmers were abducted at gunpoint and taken to neighbouring Bangladesh by the outlawed National Liberation Front of Tripura (NLFT) militants, police said Monday.
> 
> "Four tribal farmers were kidnapped by the heavily-armed and banned militants while they working in their mountainous Jhum' (slash and burn method of cultivation) field at Gandachara in northern Tripura," a police spokesman told reporters.
> 
> Quoting eye-witnesses, the police official said that the militants took the hostages to Bangladesh through the unfenced border.
> 
> "From the captivity of the NlFT rebels, one of the four hostages managed to escape in the afternoon," the official added.
> 
> Tripura police have asked the Border Security Force (BSF) to talk to their counterparts in Bangladesh to rescue the captives.
> 
> Those still in the captivity of the tribal guerillas in Bangladesh include, Pradhanjoy ,27, Rabinjoy, 20 and Mahancha,30.
> 
> Senior police officials have rushed to the spot, 185 km north of here, and are keeping in touch with the BSF officials.
> 
> The NLFT and the All Tripura Tiger Force, both banned by Indian authorities, have set up their bases in Bangladesh and get support from other separatist outfits of the northeast. They have been demanding secession of Tripura from India.
> 
> Tripura shares a 856 km border with Bangladesh.



http://news.webindia123.com/news/Articles/India/20120507/1980066.html


----------



## A1Kaid

Insurgents there are getting strong and this summer they are reported to and threaten to step up attacks across Indian provinces. It may be a large campaign for the insurgents.


----------



## IPL5

^^^ ameen


----------



## 53fd

*Child killed in grenade attack in Jammu and Kashmir*



> SRINAGAR, May 6: An eight year old child was killed in an explosion in frontier district of Kupwara today. Reports said that eight years old Tariq Ahmad Shah son of Abdul Majid of Sherhama village of Handwara area in border district of Kupwara was playing outside his home when he fiddled with some object which he found in the courtyard. The object exploded resulting in his on spot death.
> 
> Reports said that explosion took place as he touched a littered shell that had remained un-exploded during the encounter that took place in their house two years ago. Two militants were killed during that encounter. The killing of Tariq sent shock waves among the people and a pall of gloom descended on the entire locality.
> 
> Meanwhile, a person died in mysterious circumstances in North Kashmir's Bandipora district late last night.
> 
> A police spokesman said that Khalid Ahmad Khan son of Khursheed Ahmad resident of Nowpora, Bandipora, died under suspicious circumstances in HCC Tunnel, Pethkote-Bandipora. Police has initiated proceedings under section 174 CrPC to ascertain the cause of death.



Daily Excelsior....News Page

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

Maoists kidnap, kill ASI in Orissa

In a chilling reminder that confirms recent intelligence reports that the Naxals had consolidated their position while armed operations against them were suspended during the recent high-profile kidnappings in Orissa, the Maoists on Tuesday killed an abducted assistant sub-inspector of police, Kruparam Majhi, in the state&#8217;s Nuapada region.
The victim was kidnapped on Tuesday morning while he was on his way to a CRPF camp escorting a water-tanker. His body was recovered later in the evening by the local police.
Sources among security agencies here pointed out it was clear that the Maoists had kidnapped Majhi with the intention of killing him and to send out a strong signal that they can hit the security forces at will. State police officials claimed that the Naxals also want to disrupt the supply of essential commodities to the CRPF which has been carrying out combing operations in the area.
State police chief Manmohan Praharaj said, while another constable, Deba Narayan Sahoo, managed to escape, the Naxals caught Majhi. The Naxals then took him to a nearby forest and pumped three bullets into his head and chest.
Even as chief minister Naveen Patnaik condemned the brutal killing, the Union home ministry has sought a report from the state government.
What is significant is that it is suspected that Majhi was killed by a group of Naxals from Chhattisgarh and not the cadres of Orissa-Andhra committee that normally operates in that region.
This, senior security officials argue, is extremely important as armed operations against the Naxals in Orissa were suspended for more than a month during which period the Naxals from neighbouring states shifted base to Orissa to avoid any confrontation with the security forces.
&#8220;There are intelligence reports that Naxal cadre, particularly from Chhattisgarh, Jharkhand and Andhra, crossed over to Orissa to cool their heels. Today&#8217;s incident is not just a lesson for the Orissa government but all Naxal-affected states that they simply cannot go soft against red terror,&#8221; a top official of the paramilitary forces said.


Maoists kidnap, kill ASI in Orissa | Deccan Chronicle


----------



## Dance

Alarming rise in Maoists&#8217; activities in Odisha&#8217;

New Delhi: The Centre has singled out Odisha for an "alarming" rise in the activities of Maoists and accused the Naveen Patnaik government of failing to take any counter measure. 

"It is pertinent to mention that Odisha is the only state of India where activities of CPI(Maoists) are spreading to new areas at an alarming rate without requisite counter-measures by the state government," the Home Ministry said in a message sent to Director General of Police and Principal Secretary (Home) of Odisha government. 

The Home Ministry told the state government that since the hostage crisis arising out of the abduction of two Italians and an MLA was resolved, it should rework on the strategy to deal with "rising Naxalism" in the state. 



"Intelligence-based sustained anti-Naxal operations may be launched to prevent the CPI(Maoists) from capitalising on the circumstances arising out of the recent developments in the state," the message said. 

The Home Ministry also cited several instances of Naxal violence and the state government's "failure" to check the menace despite having a strong presence of central paramilitary forces. 

"In the wake of the recent abductions by Maoists, anti-Naxal operations have remained suspended in Maoist strongholds in southern districts and are yet to be resumed even after the release of the hostages," it said. 

The Home Ministry also said that due to lack of operations by security forces, Naxals are reported to have decided to exploit the circumstances to further consolidate their influence and spread across several districts

http://zeenews.india.com/news/odisha/alarming-rise-in-maoists-activities-in-odisha_774571.html


----------



## Dance

Maoist army is 46K strong... and rebels look to be winning the war

The Maoists have raised a mini-army in the heart of the country. Armed to the teeth with AK-47s, INSAS rifles and landmines, they are ready to strike terror. And, they seem to be winning the 'war'.
On Tuesday, the government officially put a figure to the number of armed Naxal cadre as huge as 46,600. To fight them, nearly 94,000 paramilitary personnel have been posted in nine Naxal-hit states.
On top of that, nearly 1 lakh policemen are battling the Naxals in Chhattisgarh and Jharkhand - two of the worst hit states.

But the numerical supremacy is no guarantee for success; the government seems to be still losing the 'war' against the Naxals.
In the past two years, the Maoists killed 483 security men while losing only 286 of their cadre. Home minister P. Chidambaram recently said there were 78 battalions - each comprising 1,200 men - of the CRPF, BSF, SSB and ITBP posted in various states to fight the Naxals.

This strength rose from just 37 battalions posted when he took over the ministry in 2009. 'According to current estimates, the strength of the hardcore Naxals in the country is around 8,600.
In addition, there are around 38,000 'jan militia', who carry rudimentary arms and also provide logistic support to the core group of the People Liberation Guerilla Army (PLGA) of the CPI (Maoist),' minister of state in the home ministry, Jitendra Singh, said in a written reply to the Lok Sabha on Tuesday.


A senior home ministry official claimed that this figure is based on inputs of the Intelligence Bureau (IB), interrogation reports of certain top Naxal leaders arrested over the past two years and seized Maoist literature.
'Currently, neither the Maoists nor the security forces are in a position to overwhelm each other. The Maoists, however, have an edge because of the topography of the hideouts in deep forests,' the official added.
The Maoist 'army' is reportedly made up of three components: the main force, a secondary force and a base force.
The main force has companies, platoons and special action teams besides an intelligence unit. The secondary force comprises special guerilla squads, while the base force is made up of the 'jan militia'.
The main force is armed with AK-47s and INSAS rifles, mostly looted from the security forces. The lowerlevel Maoist cadre use double-barrel and single-barrel guns apart from countrymade weapons.
Their arms of choice, however, are claymore landmines to blow up vehicles. Former UP DGP and ex-BSF chief Prakash Singh said: 'Though we are fighting a mini-army, its strength is not so daunting that it cannot be overwhelmed. It is possible to disintegrate it if there is the political will to do so.'
Naxals murder police officer after abducting him in Orissa 
The bullet-ridden body of assistant police inspector Kruparam Majhi was found at a village about 22 km from Nuapada town in Orissa on Tuesday. 
He was abducted by a group of Maoists from the outskirts of Dharmbandha village close to Chhattisgarh border while escorting a water tanker to the CRPF camp at Godhas where a combing operation was going on. 
The news of the 40-yearold police officer's death was confirmed by Nuapada subdivisional police officer (SDPO), Prafulla Kumar Patro. Although the police blamed the Maoists, no rebel group has so far claimed responsibility for the incident. 
The incident comes just days after the Maoists released BJD legislator Jhina Hikaka, more than a month after they had kidnapped him. 

War within: Maoist army is 46K strong and winning | Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

I believe 46k number is a bit exagarrated but now surely the situation has gone out of hands of state police our army and even air force must now step in clean all this mess before it grows further


----------



## Dance

Abducted sarpanch killed by Naxals

GONDIA: The body of Ghanshyam Koreti, sarpanch of Istari in Deori tehsil who was abducted from his residence on Monday night, was found near the tank of village Dhamni Tola on Thursday morning.

Koreti was prosecuted in 2010 for allegedly misappropriating funds received for water supply scheme of the village. He was playing double game since then. Although he was a Naxal sympathizer, he was pretending that he was a police informer. On Monday, some 10-12 Naxals came to his residence around 9pm, confided in him and took him with them with the assurance that he would be released the next day. But that did not happen.

SDOP Shashikant Borade is investigating.

Abducted sarpanch killed by Naxals - The Times of India


----------



## SinoChallenger

Windjammer said:


> *Naxals making forays into southern states*
> 
> New Delhi, May 9, 2012, (PTI)
> The Naxals are making forays into Karnataka, Kerala and Tamil Nadu under the supervision of the South West Regional Bureau of CPI(Maoist) and engaged in establishing a forest route in the area.
> 
> Minister of State for Home Jitendra Singh told Rajya Sabha that the Maoists plans include creating a base on the border of Kerala and Karnataka.
> 
> "The CPI(Maoist) cadres, active in the Wayanad district of Kerala have also been known to engage in efforts aimed at establishing a forest route from Wayanad district to Mysore district of Karnataka. The CPI(Maoist) is gradually expanding their activities in these states," he said.
> 
> Singh said the Central government has sensitised the Kerala, Karnataka and Tamil Nadu governments in this regard and has also advised them to take necessary preventive and pre-emptive measures to foil the efforts of the CPI(Maoist) aimed at revival of its movement in these states.
> 
> Naxals making forays into southern states


I do not think the Naxals should be called "Naxals" or "Maoists" anymore. They are clearly the "Free Opposition Government of India." 

They are taking over massive territories in the northeast and now the southern (Tamil) states. They are no longer just communist, but a "Congress" of all forces opposed to the evil brahminist regime in new delhi.




Dance said:


> Maoist army is 46K strong... and rebels look to be winning the war
> 
> The Maoists have raised a mini-army in the heart of the country. Armed to the teeth with AK-47s, INSAS rifles and landmines, they are ready to strike terror. And, they seem to be winning the 'war'.
> On Tuesday, the government officially put a figure to the number of armed Naxal cadre as huge as 46,600. To fight them, nearly 94,000 paramilitary personnel have been posted in nine Naxal-hit states.
> On top of that, nearly 1 lakh policemen are battling the Naxals in Chhattisgarh and Jharkhand - two of the worst hit states.
> 
> But the numerical supremacy is no guarantee for success; the government seems to be still losing the 'war' against the Naxals.
> In the past two years, the Maoists killed 483 security men while losing only 286 of their cadre. Home minister P. Chidambaram recently said there were 78 battalions - each comprising 1,200 men - of the CRPF, BSF, SSB and ITBP posted in various states to fight the Naxals.
> 
> This strength rose from just 37 battalions posted when he took over the ministry in 2009. 'According to current estimates, the strength of the hardcore Naxals in the country is around 8,600.
> In addition, there are around 38,000 'jan militia', who carry rudimentary arms and also provide logistic support to the core group of the People Liberation Guerilla Army (PLGA) of the CPI (Maoist),' minister of state in the home ministry, Jitendra Singh, said in a written reply to the Lok Sabha on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> A senior home ministry official claimed that this figure is based on inputs of the Intelligence Bureau (IB), interrogation reports of certain top Naxal leaders arrested over the past two years and seized Maoist literature.
> 'Currently, neither the Maoists nor the security forces are in a position to overwhelm each other. The Maoists, however, have an edge because of the topography of the hideouts in deep forests,' the official added.
> The Maoist 'army' is reportedly made up of three components: the main force, a secondary force and a base force.
> The main force has companies, platoons and special action teams besides an intelligence unit. The secondary force comprises special guerilla squads, while the base force is made up of the 'jan militia'.
> The main force is armed with AK-47s and INSAS rifles, mostly looted from the security forces. The lowerlevel Maoist cadre use double-barrel and single-barrel guns apart from countrymade weapons.
> Their arms of choice, however, are claymore landmines to blow up vehicles. Former UP DGP and ex-BSF chief Prakash Singh said: 'Though we are fighting a mini-army, its strength is not so daunting that it cannot be overwhelmed. It is possible to disintegrate it if there is the political will to do so.'
> Naxals murder police officer after abducting him in Orissa
> The bullet-ridden body of assistant police inspector Kruparam Majhi was found at a village about 22 km from Nuapada town in Orissa on Tuesday.
> He was abducted by a group of Maoists from the outskirts of Dharmbandha village close to Chhattisgarh border while escorting a water tanker to the CRPF camp at Godhas where a combing operation was going on.
> The news of the 40-yearold police officer's death was confirmed by Nuapada subdivisional police officer (SDPO), Prafulla Kumar Patro. Although the police blamed the Maoists, no rebel group has so far claimed responsibility for the incident.
> The incident comes just days after the Maoists released BJD legislator Jhina Hikaka, more than a month after they had kidnapped him.
> 
> War within: Maoist army is 46K strong and winning | Mail Online


india is done. It has double digit inflation and 3% nominal economic growth. Its debt crisis is worse than Greece or Iceland. The rupee is collapsing. india will go into civil war and anarchy very soon. The centre cannot hold!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

*India's Maoists are no rag-tag rebels*


NEW DELHI - As India's Maoists continue to strike terror in the hearts of civilians by looting and kidnapping with impunity - they are now estimated to control a staggering one-third of the country's districts - more disquieting facts about their modus operandi are surfacing. 

According to the latest interrogations of arrested top Maoist leaders by Indian intelligence, the rebels have succeeded in raising a army of their own right in the heart of the country that is fortified with AK- 47 assault rifles and an array of deadly weapons and arms. 

The strategy that has been employed by the terrorists in building their army paints them as a much deadlier adversary than was previously assumed. Conversant with the techniques of modern

warfare,this force is far from a ragtag bunch of confused soldiers inhabiting swathes of jungle. 

The new intelligence has found that the Maoist army has three components: the main force, a secondary force and a base force.

The main force - armed with ammunition looted mostly from security forces - has companies, platoons and special action teams besides an intelligence unit. The secondary force comprises special guerilla squads, while the base force is made up of the jan militia. The lower-most Maoist cadre use double-barrel and single-barrel guns, homemade weapons and claymore landmines to blow up vehicles. 

The government has now officially pegged the figure of the armed cadres at a staggering 46,600. Of these, the hardcore Maoists number around 8,600 while the jan militia numbers around 38,000, with the latter carrying rudimentary arms and providing logistics support to the core group of the People Liberation Guerilla Army of the CPI (Maoist). 

Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has described the Maoist insurgency as "the biggest internal security challenge since Independence", and there is believed to be a "red corridor" stretching from the southern state of Andhra Pradesh to the central state of Chhattisgarh and into West Bengal, bordering Nepal and Bhutan. 

The insurgents started their armed struggle in 1967 with a peasant revolt in Naxalbari village in West Bengal, hence the oft-used moniker of the "Naxals". Regrouping in the 1980s, the group recruited thousands of poor villagers and armed them with rifles snatched from police, with their Maoist cause resonating among a poor population who've felt little of the benefits of India's socio-economic progress. 

However, the Naxals have been charged with running an extortion economy under the garb of a popular revolution. They extract enormous sums of money from mining companies, police say. According to a Reuters report, the rebels extort about US$300 million from companies in India every year to fund their movement.
Enlightening as the new facts about the Maoists are, it is also intriguing why the government has chosen now to release details of the Maoist army and its militia in the public domain. After all, doesn't the disclosure underscore the Maoists' strength and their acumen while highlighting the government's continued failure to control them? 

Many feel the disclosures will help the agencies better understand their puzzling adversary, as it seems their appeal cannot be diminished by slogans of development and governance alone. Also, as a newspaper editorial put it, the information reveals that the Maoists are working to ensure the state cannot bring the benefits of democratic governance to the vast tracts they control through fear. 

Ministry figures reveal that to battle the Maoists, the government has had to deploy 94,000 paramilitary personnel in nine states. In addition, nearly 100,000 policemen are tackling the Naxals in Chhattisgarh and Jharkhand - two of the worst-hit states. Over 78 battalions of the Central Reserve Police Force, Border Security Force, Sashastra Seema Bal and Indo-Tibetan Border Police are stationed in other states to fight the Naxal terror. 

Despite the heavy investment of financial and military resources, the Naxals have succeeded in killing 483 security men while losing only 286 from their own cadre since 2010. "The Maoists continue to have an edge because of the topography of their hideouts in deep forests," revealed Minister of State in the Home Ministry Jitendra Singh in a written reply to the Lok Sabha (lower house) this week. 

There is increasing concern in the security establishment over the dramatic upward spiral in the fatalities of the security forces at the hands of the Maoists. Ultras killed 52 security personnel in the first three months of this year until March 31. The CPI (Maoist) - spearheading the Naxal violence across the country - accounts for 95% of the incidents perpetrated by the Maoists in the affected states. 

Alarmingly, from traditional guerrilla hit-and-run tactics, the Naxals have moved seamlessly to terror tactics of kidnap and ransom. 

Last month, a group of 15 extremists, disguised as villagers, kidnapped a 32-year-old official in Chhattisgarh's Sukma district. As his pregnant wife pleaded for mercy and asked the government to ensure his safe release, the Maoists radioed to a reporter a list of five demands for his freedom that included the release of many Naxal leaders. 

This incident was part of a series of abductions that the Maoists have engineered over the past two years in Chhattisgarh and neighboring Orissa. 

Their first major success was Malkangiri district collector R Vineel Krishna in Orissa in February last year, followed by two Italians and politician Jhina Hikaka. The tactic proved effective, with the Orissa government accepting most of their 13 demands, including halting combing operations in the state, to secure Krishna's release. It had also facilitated the bail of five Maoist leaders. 

The kidnap ploy was not limited to two states. After West Bengal Police officer Attindranath Dutta was held hostage in 2009, the state government released 22 imprisoned women with alleged Maoist links for his freedom. 

Then chief minister Buddhadeb Bhattacharya termed the swap deal an "exception" and not all abducted officials have been so lucky because the government has no policy to deal with the situation. Overall, according to the Home Ministry, out of the 1,554 people abducted by Maoists in the past four years, 328 were killed. 

"There has definitely been a shift in tactics. Since the abduction of Krishna last year, the rebels have realized that it is a more effective way of bringing the government to its knees. We can expect more kidnappings. It's a dangerous trend," former Orissa director general of police Gopal Nanda told the media. 

Union Home Ministry figures reveal that the Maoists have consciously whittled down the number of direct confrontations with security forces over the past couple of years - from 309 in 2009 to 272 in 2010 and just 223 in 2011. As a consequence, Naxalite casualties also plummeted from 219 in 2009 to 99 last year. 

The government's continued failure to contain the Maoists, resulted earlier this year in Delhi handing over major incidents perpetrated by the Naxals to the National Investigation Agency (NIA) "for a swift probe and to bring the culprits to book in time". 

Union Home Minister P Chidambaram has indicated that Naxal violence could be treated on par with terror attacks and the investigation of such cases may be given to the NIA. 

The move to hand over the Maoist attack cases to the NIA, say experts, is a part of the government's multi-pronged strategy to deal with ultra-left extremism. 

Political analysts say the Maoists are able to leverage the situation because of a policy vacuum in Delhi on dealing with Naxalite kidnappings. The government has been dealing with this kind of terror by releasing captured Maoist cadre to get back hostages, thinking they can arrest them again. But clearly this tactic hasn't worked and a rethink is in order. 

However, many are optimistic that the problem isn't intractable. "Though we are fighting a mini-army, its strength is not so daunting that it cannot be overwhelmed. It is possible to disintegrate it if there is the political will to do so," says an ex-Border Security Force chief. 

Asia Times Online :: India's Maoists are no rag-tag rebels


----------



## SinoChallenger

^ The Maoists are far more powerful than new delhi admits. The Maoist army may be bigger than the indian army now. They are supplied with Chinese infantry weapons. Their tactics are deadly guerrilla tactics from Mao himself. First, the evil brahamnists ignore them, then they laugh at them, then they fight them, then the Maoists win!


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

LOL,most of their regional commander are dead.they are running out of recruits and on the run and common people have all but abandoned them.The insurgency has been wiped out from andhra and madhya pradesh and west bengal,remnants are running for cover in orissa.Jharkhand is their last bastion.Maoists are on their last legs.


----------



## notsuperstitious

SinoChallenger said:


> ^ The Maoists are far more powerful than new delhi admits. The Maoist army may be bigger than the indian army now. They are supplied with Chinese infantry weapons. Their tactics are deadly guerrilla tactics from Mao himself. First, the evil brahamnists ignore them, then they laugh at them, then they fight them, then the Maoists win!



LOL, tactics from mao himself! Then they are planning to kill a few million chinis under various experiments. So sad.


----------



## SinoChallenger

AUSTERLITZ said:


> LOL,most of their regional commander are dead.they are running out of recruits and on the run and common people have all but abandoned them.The insurgency has been wiped out from andhra and madhya pradesh and west bengal,remnants are running for cover in orissa.Jharkhand is their last bastion.Maoists are on their last legs.


Ah.... india's ministry of truth


----------



## Dance

*Congress leader shot at by Maoists*


KARIMNAGAR/VISAKHAPATNAM: Notwithstanding police claims that Maoists are not regrouping in north Telangana, armed cadres struck terror in Mahadevpur forests in Karimnagar district. They opened fire at a Congress leader, critically injuring him. He was rushed to Hyderabad for treatment. His brother, who is also a Congress leader, was beaten up by the Maoists. While Maoists are trying to make their presence felt in Telangana, the party suffered a blow when two of its members were killed in an exchange of fire with the security forces in Vizag Agency on Thursday. 

A 40-member Maoist team, including armed women Naxals, created a terror at Mukunoor village in Mahadevpur mandal by destroying a public telephone booth and a kirana shop in the late hours of Wednesday. Karimnagar-Khammam-Warangal (KKW) Damodaranna dalam reached Mukunoor around12.15 am and enquired about Gundeboina Chinnanna, former mandal parishad president (MPP) of Mahadevpur, and his elder brother Venkataswamy, husband of former sarpanch Lakshmi of Mukunoor. 

They beat up Chinnanna with sticks and bayonets and dragged him from his residence to a 'praja court'. Despite his pleas, the Naxals rained blows on him. After conducting the 'praja court' on the outskirts of the village, they warned Chinnanna and Venkataswamy against supporting civil supplies minister D Sridhar Babu and demanded their resignation from Congress. They also threatened the brothers against entering Mahadevpur mandal. When Venkataswamy tried to escape the rebels opened fire. Two bullets hit his stomach. 

First Venkataswamy was taken to MGM Hospital in Warangal at 5.45am. When his condition deteriorated, he was later rushed to Osmania General Hospital in Hyderabad. Chinnanna suffered severe injuries to his chest and head and was treated at the Mahadevpur area hospital and is said to be out of danger. 

Sources said before leaving the village, the Maoists blamed the brothers for acting as police informers and leaking information to the cops on their praja courts. They also shouted slogans against Operation Green Hunt and developmental activity like laying of roads in the thick forest area of Mahadevpur. A police team arrived at Mukunoor late in the evening. Mukunoor is 150 km from Karimnagar and lies closer to Chhattisgarh. 

When contacted, SP V Ravinder ruled out regrouping of Maoists in the district and said the rebels were only trying to create panic by resorting to such attacks. "They are against roads in interior villages and other developmental works," he said. Ironically, sources said people have to walk nearly 12 km to reach Mukunoor as there is no proper road. Mahadevpur is 60 km away from the village. 

Meanwhile, two Maoists were killed in an encounter at Vandragipudu near Lavvasingi village, 15 km from G Madugula in Vizag. Sources said that a couple of security personnel were also injured in the firing that lasted for almost four hours. Security personnel seized 16 kit bags and a bucket stuffed with landmines. Two Maoists were found dead after the fierce battle. They were carrying a tapancha and hand grenades, 

The exchange of fire started at 6.30am and went on till 10am. The Maoists, who were planning an ambush, are believed to have triggered four landmines before opening fire on the special party police. The Maoists were reported to have been lying in wait for the security forces for the last five days following information on heavy deployment of forces in the area. Sources said that about 70 Maoists and some 30-odd armed cadre were present at the encounter spot at the time of the exchange of fire. They all managed to escape into the forest. It is learnt that the Maoists were led by a section of the first central regional command (CRC) commandeered by Kodumula Venkatrao alias Ravi.

Congress leader shot at by Maoists - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinoChallenger

^ How dare you! Didn't you hear the indians? There is no Maoist insurgency. They are on the retreat and all their leaders have been killed or captured


----------



## 53fd

*Abducted Sarpanch killed by Maoists in Maharashtra*



> The body of Ghanshyam Koreti, sarpanch of Istari in Deori tehsil who was abducted from his residence on Monday night, was found near the tank of village Dhamni Tola on Thursday morning.
> 
> Koreti was prosecuted in 2010 for allegedly misappropriating funds received for water supply scheme of the village. He was playing double game since then. Although he was a Naxal sympathizer, he was pretending that he was a police informer. On Monday, some 10-12 Naxals came to his residence around 9pm, confided in him and took him with them with the assurance that he would be released the next day. But that did not happen.



Abducted sarpanch killed by Naxals - Times Of India


----------



## Dance

6 CISF jawans, driver killed in Naxal ambush

Six Central Industrial Security Force (CISF) jawans and a civilian were killed in an ambush by naxals in Chhattisgarh&#8217;s Dantewada district late Sunday. The jawans, including a head constable and five constables, were on patrol duty guarding the National Mineral Development Corporation


(NMDC) facility in Kirandul, 420 km from state capital Raipur, when naxals ambushed them at around 9.30pm.
&#8220;Dozens of armed Maoists ambushed a vehicle carrying a patrol team of the CISF jawans and sprayed bullets all around. Six troopers were killed besides a civilian driver,&#8221; Dantewada superintendent of police Narendra Khare said.

Additional forces were rushed to the spot, Chhattisgarh ADGP (anti-naxal operations) Ram Nivas said. An unknown number of jawans were injured and were being rescued, he said.

The Kirandul-Bacheli mines of the NMDC in the jungles of Dantewada are a naxal hotbed and clashes between the insurgents and the security forces are regular in the area.

Official sources said five AK-47 rifles, one Insas gun and a large quantity of ammunition were looted by the naxals. Senior officials at CISF headquarters in Delhi and at Raipur said they were trying to ascertain details.

6 CISF jawans, driver killed in Naxal ambush - Hindustan Times


----------



## Dance

Naxal victims seek compensation

Victims of Maoist atrocities in the rebel hotbed Midnapore district of West Bengal, bear the burnt of state apathy as they strive for compensation. Sujit Malla, a resident of Dudhpotri village was brutally killed by ultras back in 2010. Family members of Sujit have claimed that even after two years they are yet to receive compensation from the government. Despite strong measures initiated by the central government to crush the ultras, the Maoist insurgency has spread into the interiors of central and eastern states of India. The naxals say they are fighting for the poor and landless however, they often back farmers in land disputes with big business.


Naxal victims seek compensation


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

The Hindu : NATIONAL / OTHER STATES : Maoists call for bandh on May 16



> With an aim to continue their reign of terror and pressure on the government, Maoists have given a bandh call in Koraput district on May 16. This is the first bandh call given by Maoists in Koraput district after the abducted Laxmipur MLA Jhina Hikaka last month. The Koraput-Srikakulam divisional committee of outlawed CPI (Maoist) organisation has given the bandh call. The Maoist division functions under the Andhra-Odisha Border Special Zonal Committee (AOBSZC) which was in the past managed by top Maoist leader Ramkrishna alias RK.
> 
> Daya, secretary of Koraput-Srikakulam divisional committee, has sent a letter to newsmen in Koraput district regarding the bandh call. It may be noted that Daya was the key element behind abduction of the MLA. Through the letter written in Telugu, Daya has informed that this bandh call is given to protest against NCTC and anti-Maoist operations like Operation Greenhunt. Maoists are also demanding withdrawal of Border Security Force (BSF) personnel from Narayanpatna area of Koraput district. The BSF personnel have been deployed in Koraput district for anti-Maoist operations.
> 
> According to sources, the bandh call is expected to have its impact in Narayanpatna and Bandhugaon blocks. Its impact may also be felt in some other blocks of the district like Baipariguda, Lamtaput, and Machhkund where Maoists have their presence.
> 
> Generally, Maoists cut down trees, dig up roads, and snap telephone cables to disrupt communication during bandhs in the area. Usually resumption of communication network takes time. Clearing of roads become an extra burden on security forces as public works department refrains from this work. Local labour also does not come out to clear the roads due to fear of Naxalites.
> 
> In April, Narayanpatna block was kept detached from outside world for several days by Maoists through similar road blockades. Roads to Narayanpatna could be cleared after eleven days.
> 
> _Series of killings_
> 
> After release of the MLA, Maoists have also resorted to murders in Koraput district. A contractor Jami Rajendra Prasad (40) from Maoist infested Narayanpatna block was murdered by the Naxalites at Gechela in the Laxmipur police station limits on Narayanpatna-Laxmipur road on May 11. The Naxalites also murdered Balaram Nayak (27) by slitting open his throat at Tentuliguma in Baipariguda police station limits in Koraput district on May 2.


----------



## 53fd

*Four injured in Kashmir grenade attack*



> Srinagar: Four civlians were injured today in a grenade attack by militants in south Kashmir&#8217;s Anantnag district, officials said.
> 
> Militants hurled the grenade at a road opening party of the army at Sangam Chowk at around 4.05pm, they said.
> 
> The grenade missed the intended target and exploded at the roadside wounding four civilians, they said.
> 
> Security forces cordoned off the area and launched a search operation to apprehend the attackers, the officials said adding no arrests had been made so far.
> 
> No militant outfit had claimed responsibility for the attack, they said.



http://www.firstpost.com/fwire/four-injured-in-kashmir-grenade-attack-308816.html


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists abduct BJP leader in Sukma*



> RAIPUR: Maoists on Monday kidnapped two people, including a local BJP leader, in Sukma district of Chhattisgarh in separate incidents.
> 
> Last month, the Maoists had abducted Sukma Collector Alex Paul Menon, who was released twelve days later. Senior police officials told this news agency that Sukma district BJP secretary Mochaki Joga was abducted when he was returning home by a private bus this evening. The Maoists stopped the bus on the way and took away Joga. In another incident in Dornapal area, Maoists abducted Mochaki Kacche, a trader.



Maoists abduct BJP leader in Sukma - Times Of India


----------



## Dance

Naxal violence in Maharashtra


The &#8216;Bharat bandh' called by Maoists on Wednesday turned violent in Gondia and Gadchiroli districts here after the insurgents burnt a mobile tower of the BSNL , vandalised a gram panchayat office, blocked roads and put up banners and posters at some places, police said.

Mobile phone services were disrupted in the areas around Gondia after the naxals burnt the tower at Jamakado late on Tuesday. &#8220;There was an arson attack on the gram panchayat office of Toyagondi at around 4 a.m. The naxals burnt documents in the office,&#8221; Gondia Superintendent of Police Chandrakishor Meena told The Hindu. There were no reports of damage to life. The police registered cases against the naxals under various sections of the Unlawful Activities (Prevention) Act and the Indian Penal Code.

In Gadchiroli, there was no damage to property, but the naxals blocked roads.

&#8220;They had placed wooden logs and rocks on the road to block traffic near Malewada road. They also put up banners and posters at various places. Traffic was disrupted for about two hours in the morning, but the police parties went to the affected areas and cleared the roads. We also removed the posters and banners,&#8221; Gadchiroli Superintendent of Police Viresh Prabhu told The Hindu.


The Hindu : News / National : Naxal violence in Maharashtra


----------



## Android

After all these incidents of violence by maoists i still can't believe that several pdf members here support these scumbags


----------



## karan21

Voldemort said:


> After all these incidents of violence by maoists i still can't believe that several pdf members here support these scumbags



because they think they will help them in breaking india. basically zaid hamid influence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

Maoists' efforts at garnering international backing pay off

Maoists efforts' at garnering international support for their movement in India seems to have fructified with ideologically similar outfits in different countries extending them support.

Maoists began such attempts in 1995 andMarxist-Leninist-Maoist groups in the Philippines, Turkey, Germany, France, Holland and Italy have started extending, at least ideological backing, to them.

Officially, the Government of India has maintained a studied silence, but the cloak of secrecy was lifted through an innocuous written reply (to question no. 240) given by the Ministry of Home Affairs in the Rajya Sabha in March last. Minister of State for Home Affairs Jitendra Singh candidly confirmed Maoists' international links, disclosing that the CPI (Maoist) has &#8220;close links with foreign Maoist organisations in the Philippines and Turkey,&#8221; and the &#8216;so-called' (protracted) people's war being waged by Maoists had also &#8220;drawn support form several organisations located in Germany, France, Holland, Turkey and Italy.&#8221;

This carefully worded answer may not appear significant, but it lays bare the Maoist strategy of giving an added advantage to the &#8220;revolution&#8221; that has spread to 182 districts (according to the answer to question no. 217 in the Rajya Sabha in December 2011). Maoist ideologues believe that international support is vital to advancing their revolution to a higher level.

For any revolutionary movement, international support is a crucial factor in sustaining itself. The Maoist movement witnessed a spectacular spatial spread in the last one decade; taking it a step forward at this stage will depend on its ability to remain a political movement working for the benefit of the people, than being branded as a movement relying excessively on violence.

Anticipating that governments could effectively use the techniques of public perception management and project the Maoist movement as a terror outfit, Maoist ideologues have begun serious efforts at portraying the armed struggle as a people's movement. They are aware that they cannot afford to get their movement equated with terrorist outfits, especially in the backdrop of the determination shown by the international community in war against terror. In other words, the ideologues are trying to explain their political goal and make sure that the international community will desist from attacking it.

These efforts, Maoist documents reveal, began in 1996 when Vernon Gonsalves alias Pradeep, a central committee member of the erstwhile CPI-ML People's War (PW) attended the May Day seminar organised in Brussels by the Workers' Party of Belgium (WPB) in 1996. At that meeting, he submitted a paper on the armed struggle in India. Impressed with his talk, WPB chief Bert de Belder visited Nizamabad district, part of a north Telangana guerrilla zone, to study the armed struggle.

The Brussels seminar gave Maoists the much-needed international exposure. Two years on, they came in contact with the Philippines Communist Party at another seminar, also held in Brussels.

In 1998, the Maoist ideologue attended a meeting of Marxistisch Leninistische Partei Deutschlands (MLPD), the Marxist-Leninist party of Germany. In the same year, the party sent a representative to a meeting of the International Association of People's Lawyers (IAPL) in the Netherlands; and by 2001, the PW became a member of the Coordination Committee of Maoist Parties of South Asia (CCOMPOSA), which comprises Marxist-Leninist-Maoist factions and parties in India, Bangladesh, Nepal and Sri Lanka.

After the PW and the MCPI merged to form the CPI (Maoist) in 2004, Kobad Ghandy provided the fillip to these efforts. The Central Committee member is known to have visited Canada and the United Kingdom. Contacts were also made with the Proletarian Party of East Bengal, the Revolutionary Communist Party of the United States, and the Worker's Party of Iran.

As per the documents of the CPI (Maoist), the party has established relations with ideologically similar outfits in 21 countries. These are New Zealand, Peru, Turkey, Afghanistan, Bhutan, Iran, Nepal, the Philippines, the U.S., Sri Lanka, Bangladesh, Pakistan, Italy, Tunisia, Colombia, the Netherlands, Brazil, Norway, Canada, the U.K. and Germany. The Maoists have only fraternal relations with the outfits in most of these countries, they got military training from the former LTTE militants from Sri Lanka (stated by the then Home Minister, M.V. Mysoora Reddy, in the Andhra Pradesh Assembly on August 20, 1991).

Two trainers from the Communist Party of the Philippines were believed to have spent a month on the Bihar-Jharkhand borders in 2005 and trained 35 Maoists in combat skills and sharp-shooting. The RPF/PLA of Manipur is believed to be supplying Maoists with arms.

The Hindu : News / National : News Analysis: Maoists' efforts at garnering international backing pay off


----------



## 53fd

*Three tiffin-bombs planted by Maoists seized in Orissa*



> NUAPADA: Three powerful tiffin bombs planted by suspected Maoists were detected by security personnel engaged in combing operations in Odisha's Naxal-hit Nuapada district.
> 
> The personnel from the District Voluntary Force and the elite Special Operation Group were carrying out the operation in the Dharambandha area yesterday when they stumbled upon the explosives buried on the road between Bharuamunda and Lodra, about 20 km from here, SP Umashankar Das said.
> 
> "With the timely seizure of the powerful explosives, a major tragedy has been averted," the SP said.
> 
> The bomb disposal squad of the police rushed to the area, spotted the bombs, each weighing six kg and kept in separate containers, and successfully defused them, he said.
> 
> The Dharmabandha police outpost was in the news recently after its assistant sub-inspector of police Kruparam Majhi was abducted and shot dead by the ultras on May 8.
> 
> The combing operation has been intensified in the area after the incident.



Three tiffin-bombs planted by Maoists seized in Odisha - The Times of India


----------



## karan21

loll these idiots should stay in jungles thats where they deserve to live and die. we will rip their heads off when they come out.


----------



## 53fd

*Suspected Maoists attack Chhattisgarh ministers house, kill guard*



> NEW DELHI: In a brazen attack, suspected Maoist cadres targeted Chhattisgarh women and child welfare minister Lata Usendi's house in Kondagaon, about 220 km from Raipur, on Thursday and killed a policeman on guard.
> 
> Around 8 pm, two men came on a motorcycle and fired at Ratanlal Netam (25) of the district police standing guard in front of Usendi's house. They shot the solitary guard from close range, snatched his INSAS rifle and rode away without resistance. Netam was rushed to hospital where he died.
> 
> Speaking to TOI, Bastar inspector-general T J Longkumer said, "We suspect a small action team of the Maoists killed him."
> 
> Usendi's house is at Kondagaon's Sargipalpara, about 1 km from the nearest police station on the main road, said a source. The minister was not in the house. Her relatives present in the house were not harmed.
> 
> The attack on Usendi's house shocked the district administration. Police suspect it is the handiwork of the Maoists' East Bastar Divisional Committee. There has been a spate of killings and abduction in Chhattisgarh recently.
> 
> "With recent killings, Maoists have shown they have the capability to strike anywhere in Chhattisgarh," said a counter-insurgency expert. Usendi's house is in urban area.
> 
> On May 13, Maoists killed seven people, including six CISF jawans, within the NMDC mining complex at Kirandul in Dantewada, about 1km from company headquarters of the CISF.
> 
> A day before releasing abducted Sukma district magistrate Alex Paul Menon on May 3, Maoists killed two policemen and injured four others while firing indiscriminately on a police patrol at a weekly market in Dantewada's Bacheli.
> 
> The sudden spurt of Maoist violence is believed to be part of a Tactical Counter Offensive Campaign (TCOC) by the Maoists which translates to 'escalation of violence'. TCOC is conducted twice a year - once in April-May and again in December-January. This year, the Maoists launched the TCOC early, in March.



Suspected Maoists attack Chhattisgarh minister&rsquo;s house, kill guard - The Times of India


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists blow up rail tracks in Jharkhand*



> Passengers of an express train had a narrow escape when Maoists blew up railway tracks at Gurupa Railway Station just before the train was to pass the area in the wee hours of Thursday.
> 
> The blast occurred around 1am just before the Dhanbad-Ferozepur-Ludhiana Express was to pass, senior divisional railway manager Dayanand said in Dhanbad.
> 
> Train services on the route were affected till 4.40am.
> 
> The CPI (Maoist) ended their "Bharat bandh", called in protest against anti-Maoist operation, at midnight on Wednesday.



Maoists blow up rail tracks in Jharkhand - Hindustan Times


----------



## 53fd

*Naxal encounter: 6 Chhattisgarh cops injured*



> Six policemen were injured, two of them critically, in an encounter with Maoists at Chindgarh in Sukma district, about 450 km south of Raipur, the Chhattisgarh capital, early on Wednesday.
> 
> The Sukma additional superintendent of police Surjan Ram Bhagat told Hindustan Times that the rebels targeted the police party which was on the search operation. The guerillas detonated couple of landmine blasts and opened fire on the force.
> 
> "The naxal attack was retaliated leading to an encounter. Sixr jawans were injured and admitted in a local hospital. Two are reported to be in critical state", Bhagat said. He said the blast occurred at around 8am and there is however no report of any casualty on either side.
> 
> In another incident at Bijapur, south Chhattisgarh, the rebels continued their reign of terror killing two villagers suspected the duo as police informers.
> 
> The CPI (Maoist) had given a call for Bharat bandh on Wednesday against the presence of Army in Bastar and the anti-rebel operations by the security forces. The bandh has hit the normal life in interior parts of restive Bastar region. A top police officer in the state PHQ said: "The Chhattisgarh government has beefed up security to scuttle naxal bandh".



Naxal encounter: Six Chhattisgarh cops injured - Hindustan Times


----------



## 53fd

*Militants carry out two attacks in Kashmir, 7 injured*



> Militants carried out two grenade attacks in Sopore town and Batamaloo area of Kashmir today, leaving seven persons injured, including four policemen.
> 
> The grenade exploded at the main gate of the police station, 52 kms from here, at 9:55 AM, official sources said.



Daily Excelsior....News Page


*Grenade attack at J and K Police Station injures 7*:



> A grenade attack at the Sopore Police Station on Saturday morning has injured seven, including three police personnel.
> 
> The grenade exploded at the main gate of the police station, injuring four civilians as well, who sustained splinter injuries.
> 
> All the injured were rushed to the hospital and the area has been sealed.
> 
> Security forces have launched a hunt for the assailants, the sources said, adding no militant outfit has claimed responsibility for the attack so far. (ANI)



http://news.webindia123.com/news/Articles/India/20120519/1987628.html


----------



## Android

bilalhaider said:


> *Militants carry out two attacks in Kashmir, 7 injured*
> 
> 
> 
> Daily Excelsior....News Page


 
some of my close relatives are on kashmir holiday tour god plz protect them from these terrorists


----------



## 53fd

*IED blast on IB at Samba, Kashmir:*



> JAMMU, May 18: The Border Security Force (BSF) personnel in a patrol vehicle had a narrow escape when an Improvised Explosive Device (IED) went off seconds after their vehicles crossed over the International Border at forward area of Mangu Chak in Samba sector this morning.
> 
> Planted by the militants, the IED reported to have been detonated by a remote control device, official sources said.
> 
> They said the site of blast was close to SM Khwara Post of Mangu Chak forward area where a group of five to six militants had tried to infiltrate into Indian territory on the night of Monday. The BSF had foiled the intrusion bid.
> 
> Sources said the IED was of very low intensity and wouldn't have caused much damage. It was, however, aimed at disrupting the flood lighting work being carried out on the International Border as it would block all possibilities of infiltration attempts by the militants.
> 
> ``It was a chance that a BSF vehicle passed from near the site few second before the blast'', sources said, adding the militants camping across the International Border and the Rangers were deeply frustrate over their miserable failure to push militants into this side in view of high alert maintained by the BSF jawans.
> 
> According to sources, on Monday night when the intrusion bid was foiled by the BSF jawans with retaliatory firing on the ultras, at least two intruders had been injured. The BSF jawans had seen through their Night Vision Devices the militants being carried on shoulders by their four fleeing associates.
> 
> The intercepts revealed that one of the injured militant appeared to have died on other side of the border.
> 
> To take revenge of the killing, the militants with the help of Rangers appeared to have planted a low intensity IED on this side of the border either to cause casualties among the security personnel or create panic among the workers engaged in flood lighting work. However, the militants failed in their designs, sources said, adding the BSF officers and jawans conducted searches in the area after the blast and recovered one detonator, one battery cell and some plastic material indicating that the IED had been fabricated there.
> 
> The material was recovered between Pillar Nos. 144 and 145.
> 
> The Bomb Disposal Squad and BSF jawans of 182 battalion conducted searches in the area but didn't find any other IED or signs of movement of the militants. The BSF jawans have been maintaining a high alert in the area anticipating that the ultras could make a fresh intrusion bid from other side of the border.
> 
> Meanwhile, BSF jawans and Rangers held a flag meeting Chamliyal forward area in Ramgarh sector of Samba district for half an hour this morning as the BSF wanted to remove `sarkanda' from near the IB in preparations of upcoming Baba Chamliyal mela.
> 
> The meeting was held in a cordial atmosphere, sources said, adding the BSF would shortly start preparations for the mela along with civil and police administration.



Daily Excelsior....News Page



Voldemort said:


> some of my close relatives are on kashmir holiday tour god plz protect them from these terrorists



I hope they remain protected too.



Voldemort said:


> some of my close relatives are on kashmir holiday tour god plz protect them from these terrorists



I hope they remain protected too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Man these guys in JK are a shodow of what they once were. Indian forces need serious props for breaking the back of these guys- now it is just a struggle to remain relevant for these guys.


----------



## Rafi

Naxals not terrorists, says Om Puri - Indian Express

*Joining the ranks of Naxal sympathisers, actor Om Puri has said, &#8220;They are not terrorists because they don&#8217;t resort to irresponsible acts of terror by planting bombs on streets.&#8221; The veteran actor praised Naxals as &#8220;fighters who fight for their rights. They don&#8217;t harass the common man and the poor&#8221;.*

Another high profile Naxal Supporter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*GNLA kills villager for extortion in Meghalaya*



> Shillong, May 18: The GNLA has killed a villager from South Garo Hills for extorting money in the name of the outfit, after a lull following public protest against frequent bandhs by the militant outfit.
> 
> According to the police, the incident took place on Wednesday night after the militants kidnapped him.
> 
> The body of the villager was recovered with bullet marks from Silkigre village in Chokpot, South Garo Hills.
> 
> The militants, who executed the villager, left a note identifying the victim as Gobin Sangma and said he had resorted to extortion in the name of the outfit.
> 
> GNLA leader Jack Marak, who is looking after the affairs of GNLA in Chokpot, South Garo Hills, signed the letter.
> 
> The body of the villager is yet to be claimed by anyone in Chokpot. Police visited the area to establish his true identity.
> 
> Several villagers were executed by the GNLA in the past on the allegation that they were either extortionists or police informers.
> 
> However, the police consider this a ploy of the militant outfit to strike terror into the minds of the people, especially the villagers, to enlist support.
> 
> On the run from the anti-insurgency operations of the security forces, the GNLA is terrorising villagers to get support so that they can carry out their criminal activities, a senior police official said.



GNLA kills villager for extortion


----------



## Android

Rafi said:


> Naxals not terrorists, says Om Puri - Indian Express
> 
> *Joining the ranks of Naxal sympathisers, actor Om Puri has said, They are not terrorists because they dont resort to irresponsible acts of terror by planting bombs on streets. The veteran actor praised Naxals as fighters who fight for their rights. They dont harass the common man and the poor.*
> 
> Another high profile Naxal Supporter.


 its a common misconception amoung people but in reality they are as worse as jihadis and attacks common people and even children just look at this 
NDTV » Search » Naxal blow up school


----------



## 53fd

*Naxals abduct 100 villagers in Chhattisgarh*



> Armed Maoists today abducted about 100 villagers, including women and children, from Sukma District's Dubbatopa and released them after they pledged to neither join the security forces nor extend any cooperation to police. Police said about 150 rebels stormed the village this morning and took the residents on tractor-trolleys to the nearby forest on the pretext of holding a meeting. The villagers were grilled by ultra leaders to find out if any of them had any link with security personnel. After nearly six hours of detention, the tribal villagers were freed with a stern warning against violation of the outlaws' order.



http://news.webindia123.com/news/Articles/India/20120518/1987357.html


----------



## 53fd

*Constable hurt in Naxal firing, set vehicles ablaze in Chhattisgarh*



> A constable sustained injuries when Naxalites shot at him at Chitragufa in Sukma district while ultras set ablaze two vehicles in Kanker district today, police said. Tribhuvan Netam, posted in Chitragufa police station, went for toilet near a pond this morning when the rebels opened fire on him. He received bullets in his abdomen. Police chased the Maoists, but they managed to escape in nearby dense forest. Confirming the encounter, Additional Superintendent of Police S R Bhagat said, the constable was referred to Medical College Hospital here after being provided first aid in a hospital in Chitragufa. About 15 'uniformed' Naxalites also reached to Kamadmar village in Kanker district where labourers were working for road construction and warned them of dire consequences, if they did not leave the place. Later, they set a truck and another vehicle on fire after breaking a diesel tanker, police said. UNI XC-BDG PA HT1635 NNNN



http://news.webindia123.com/news/Articles/India/20120519/1987696.html


----------



## Dance

*&#8216;30% tiger reserves under Naxal control *

The Naxalites are expanding their tentacles into the tiger territory. Thirty per cent of India&#8217;s tiger reserves are already under their control.
Indian forest officials, from the states of Chhattisgarh and Jharkhand, present at the Global Tiger Recovery Programme (GTRP), complained of increasing Naxal infiltration in India&#8217;s heartland.
The tiger reserves comprising Valmiki in Bihar, Palamau in Jharkhand, Indravati in Chhattisgarh, Buxa in West Bengal and Simplipal in Orissa are some of the reserves bearing the brunt of the Naxal menace.
&#8220;The growing nexus between the Naxals and the timber mafia has created a situation where contractors are openly paying a levy to Naxals who are eating into larger chunks of forest land,&#8221; said a senior forester.
Principal chief conservator of forests, Jharkhand, A.K. Malhotra complained, &#8220;The situation is getting more intractable because the local administration is not able to reach the interiors. Poachers also have strong links with these Naxals,&#8221; he said.
Mr Anil Kumar Mishra, DFO of the Palamau Tiger Reserve was very critical of the lack of NGO activity in the majority of the tiger reserves.
&#8220;Large number of NGOs are found operating in high profile Corbett Tiger Reserve and in the Ranthambore park but World Wildlife Fund and other organisations are not to be found in Central India where there is much greater poverty and where tribals are in desperate need of livelihood alternatives,&#8221; said Mr Mishra.
NGOs however retort that Naxalites have driven NGOs working in these areas. Sociologist Jaya Roy pointed out, &#8220;They don&#8217;t want NGOs to organise people.&#8221;
Mr Mishra maintains that so far Naxals and foresters have managed to survive only because forest employees and Naxals go out of their way not to step onto each other&#8217;s toes. &#8220;Our forest guards are local tribals but they are all in their fifties. There has been no recruitment for several years. I have a staff strength of 90 and have to make do with 11 people,&#8221; Mr Mishra adde

North India News, News from Northern Part of India | Deccan Chronicle


----------



## SinoChallenger

Dance said:


> *&#8216;30% tiger reserves under Naxal control *
> 
> The Naxalites are expanding their tentacles into the tiger territory. Thirty per cent of India&#8217;s tiger reserves are already under their control.
> Indian forest officials, from the states of Chhattisgarh and Jharkhand, present at the Global Tiger Recovery Programme (GTRP), complained of increasing Naxal infiltration in India&#8217;s heartland.
> The tiger reserves comprising Valmiki in Bihar, Palamau in Jharkhand, Indravati in Chhattisgarh, Buxa in West Bengal and Simplipal in Orissa are some of the reserves bearing the brunt of the Naxal menace.
> &#8220;The growing nexus between the Naxals and the timber mafia has created a situation where contractors are openly paying a levy to Naxals who are eating into larger chunks of forest land,&#8221; said a senior forester.
> Principal chief conservator of forests, Jharkhand, A.K. Malhotra complained, &#8220;The situation is getting more intractable because the local administration is not able to reach the interiors. Poachers also have strong links with these Naxals,&#8221; he said.
> Mr Anil Kumar Mishra, DFO of the Palamau Tiger Reserve was very critical of the lack of NGO activity in the majority of the tiger reserves.
> &#8220;Large number of NGOs are found operating in high profile Corbett Tiger Reserve and in the Ranthambore park but World Wildlife Fund and other organisations are not to be found in Central India where there is much greater poverty and where tribals are in desperate need of livelihood alternatives,&#8221; said Mr Mishra.
> NGOs however retort that Naxalites have driven NGOs working in these areas. Sociologist Jaya Roy pointed out, &#8220;They don&#8217;t want NGOs to organise people.&#8221;
> Mr Mishra maintains that so far Naxals and foresters have managed to survive only because forest employees and Naxals go out of their way not to step onto each other&#8217;s toes. &#8220;Our forest guards are local tribals but they are all in their fifties. There has been no recruitment for several years. I have a staff strength of 90 and have to make do with 11 people,&#8221; Mr Mishra adde
> 
> North India News, News from Northern Part of India | Deccan Chronicle


Naxals are an unrecognized country now. They have territory, people and a government. The UN should recognize Naxalstan as a new member in the family of nation states.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 53fd

*Boy hurt as hand grenade exploded in Manipur*



> Imphal, May 20 2012: A boy suffered minor injury as miscreants exploded a hand grenade at the residence of IFCD Superintending Engineer Soubam Dhanabir at Thangmeiband Sinam Leikai in the wee hours of today.
> 
> The injured boy has been identified as Dawa (11) .
> 
> Volunteers of Naharol Leishem Club and Thangmeiband Sinam Leikai Meira Paibee staged a sit-in-protest denouncing the incident today.
> 
> It may be mentioned that a youth who identified himself as a cadre of NSCN (K) was rounded up local people as he to the house of the SE to extort money on April 10 .
> 
> The youth was later handed over to the police.
> 
> In another incident, unidentified persons lobbed a hand grenade at the residence of one Sapam Romi of Singjamei Mayengbam Leikai at around 11.30 last night.
> 
> The unexploded grenade has been recovered by police.



Boy hurt as hand grenade exploded at Thangmeiband Sinam Leikai : 21st may12 ~ E-Pao! Headlines


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill a contractor in Orissa*



> Suspecting him to be responsible for recruiting police informers, Maoists on Saturday shot dead a contractor in Malkangiri district of Odisha.



Maoists kill a contractor in Odisha


----------



## 53fd

*Naxals commit murder, arson in Chhattisgarh*



> Maoist violence continued unabated in Bastar Division as the rebels have killed a Salwa Judum movement leader in Sukma District and torched three tendu leaf-laden trucks in Kanker District. Police said that the body of Madvi Joga, who was abducted from Jagargonda six days back after being suspected of being a police informer, was found today on the Kerlapal road. A police team rushed to the spot from Dornapal. About a dozen armed ultras -- including women -- set ablaze the lorries in Mankatola village late last night and held four Forest Department employees, -- including a manager and a cashier of a minor forest produce depot, -- hostage till the wee hours today. Though the employees were released unharmed this morning, tendu leaves worth several lakhs were destroyed along with the trucks. UNI SS AC SB BD1723 NNNN



http://news.webindia123.com/news/Articles/India/20120520/1988274.html


----------



## Dance

&#8216;Naxals planning to expand base in South India&#8217;


The naxals operating in the State, under the banner of the Communist Party of India (Maoist) Karnataka - CPI (Maoist) K, have stated that they are making preparations to expand their base in the South Indian states. 

A letter released to the media by Gangadhar of CPI (Maoist) K on May 16 (in possession of Deccan Herald), notes that they intend to create a new front in Kodagu, Chamarajanagar, the Nilgiris, Satyamangalam and Wyanad areas. 

&#8220;It is true that we have not been able to spread our roots in South India. But we have not given up and will take the movement forward by beginning a new front at the point of convergence of Karnataka, Tamil Nadu and Kerala.

We will move forward based on our experiences in the Malnad and coastal areas. It will not be possible for the enemy to decimate us. We have people on our side and we will certainly win,&#8221; the statement said.

The letter states that it had not been possible for the Centre to ameliorate the people&#8217;s problems, even as political parties are mired in internal dissensions, corruption cases and scams. This has led to people losing faith in the system even more. It speaks about how poverty, unemployment, price rise and inflation are pushing the people to penury.

&#8220;All this makes it a better time for us to step in and people are calling us from all sides,&#8221; says the letter. It claims that the police are committing atrocities on the people through the Anti-Naxal Force in the Malnad and coastal areas.
The police excesses are not known to the outside world, the letter says, adding that the police are threatening to kill tribals entering the jungles to get forest produce. The tribals are being told that they will be killed in an encounter if they do not give information about naxals.

Naxals planning to expand base in South India

No trace of panchayat vice-president abducted by Naxals

NAGPUR: Security agencies have expressed concern about the safety of kidnapped former vice-president of Dhanora Panchayat Samiti Mehatarsingh Usendi. He had been taken away by Naxals on Saturday night from Murumgaon in Gadchiroli.

It has been more than 72 hours now that there is no trace of Usendi. The Naxals had also abducted two other village headmen with Usendi, and both of them returned the following day. Sarpanch of Pannemara village Murari Halami and his counterpart from Murumgaon, Joharlal Ledia, had promised the Naxals that they would quit from their posts.

Usendi, who was known for his pro-government stance, had already been warned by the Naxals of dire consequences. He had shifted to Murumgaon from his native village of Kulbhatti due to the Naxal threat.

Former vice-president of Bhamragarh panchayat samiti too had been targeted by Naxals at Tadgaon in south Gadchiroli. Lalsu Atram, who had unsuccessfully contested February's civic election, had angered the Naxals by participating in the polls despite their directions not to do so. A senior Congress leader at the local level, Atram had tried to curry favour with the Naxals by contesting as an independent.

The Naxals had eliminated Bhamragarh district president of Congress party Bahadurshah Alam in January. Alam, former chairperson of Bhamragarh zilla parishad, too had been told by the Naxals not to contest the election. He was killed on the day he was to file his nomination for the civic body elections.

Unconfirmed sources also indicate that there was an exchange of fire between Naxals and security forces near Katezari, close to Murumgaon in Dhanora. The gun-battle is learnt to have continued for 20 minutes, without any casualty on either side.

No trace of panchayat vice-president abducted by Naxals - The Times of India


----------



## Speaker

SinoChallenger said:


> Naxals are an unrecognized country now. They have territory, people and a government. The UN should recognize Naxalstan as a new member in the family of nation states.



Yes, and install you as their ambassador. At least that will keep you away from this trolling on the forum.


----------



## SinoChallenger

^ First they ignore the Maoists, then they laugh at the Maoists, then they fight the Maoists, then the Maoists win!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lem34

SinoChallenger said:


> ^ First they ignore the Maoists, then they laugh at the Maoists, then they fight the Maoists, then the Maoists win!



that is incredible



SinoChallenger said:


> Naxals are an unrecognized country now. They have territory, people and a government. The UN should recognize Naxalstan as a new member in the family of nation states.



there are many nations and freedom loving people that should be recognised within India


----------



## curioususer

Aryan_B said:


> there are many nations and freedom loving people that should be recognised within India



name some please.


----------



## Windjammer

*Two killed in Allahabad blast
Allahabad, May 23 2012, (IANS):*

Two children aged between 8-10 years were killed and over a dozen injured Wednesday when a crude bomb went off here in Uttar Pradesh.

Inspector General of Police Alok Sharma told IANS that three other children were in critical condition following the explosion in Allahabad, about 200 km from Lucknow. 

Home department sources said the crude bomb was either hidden or dumped in a garbage dump in Kareilli area. It probably went off owing to high day temperatures.

A police official told IANS that they were exploring all angles.
Two killed in Allahabad blast
*
Sadly the death toll has gone up to six now.*


----------



## Yeti

RIP to the dead kids how sad


----------



## Rafi

RIP - to the innocents - /


----------



## 53fd

*Separatist shutdown, official curbs mar Srinagar life*



> Life across Srinagar was marred Monday by a separatist shutdown and restrictions imposed by authorities to maintain law and order.
> 
> Shops, business establishments, educational institutions and public transport were shut as separatists called for strike to commemorate the death anniversaries of senior Hurriyat leaders Mirwaiz Maulana Muhammad Farooq and Abdul Gani Lone, slain by unidentified assassins on this day in 1990 and 2002 respectively.
> 
> Government offices, banks and post offices, however, functioned normally even though attendances were thin because of non-availability of public transport in the city.
> 
> The Mirwaiz Umer Farooq-led moderate faction of the Hurriyat has called for a rally at the Eidgah graveyard, but the authorities have imposed restrictions in areas falling under five police stations in the old city.
> 
> The police station areas of where pedestrian and vehicular movements have been restricted are Khanyar, Nowhatta, M.R. Gunj, Safa Kadal and Rainawari.
> 
> "All bona fide civilian movement is allowed in these areas although an eye is kept on anti-social elements", a senior police officer said here.
> 
> A police statement Monday morning said, "In view of yesterday's clashes in the Hurriyat office at Rajbagh, there was an apprehension that clashes could have spilled onto the streets during today's proposed march. As such, this morning, a team of district officers led by the District Magistrate (DM) went to meet Mirwaiz Umer Farooq for facilitation of the proposed march and the rally at Eidgah."
> 
> "However, Umer Farooq declined to meet the team. According to the distrioct magistrate, this situation left us with no option but to impose restrictions in some old city areas, to avoid any breach of peace," the police statement added.
> 
> Most senior Hurriyat leaders, including Mirwaiz Umer Farooq, Syed Ali Shah Geelani, Shabbir Shah and some others, were placed under house arrest by the police.
> 
> No incident has been reported from any trouble-prone areas of the city so far where contingents of police and Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) have been deployed in strength.



http://news.webindia123.com/news/Articles/India/20120521/1988489.html


----------



## 53fd

*2 civilians injured in grenade blast in Assam*



> Guwahati, May 22: Two woodcutters were critically injured when miscreants hurled a grenade inside Lumding Reserve Forest in Nagaon district on Tuesday, official sources said. The woodcutters, who were felling trees inside the forest, were attacked by the miscreants who escaped after hurling the grenade at them. The two were identified and admitted to Nagaon civil hospital, the sources added.(PTI)



The Sentinel


----------



## 53fd

*Constable killed in pressure bomb blast in tribal Bastar, Chhattisgarh*



> BHOPAL: A constable was killed on the spot and his colleague sustained serious injuries on Tuesday as a "pressure bomb", planted by the Maoists, went off near helipad in Bijapur district headquarters in the naxalite affected Bastar region of Chhattisgarh.
> 
> Police said Dhan Singh Thakur, a constable of the district force (DF), was killed on the spot while another constable Hemla Dhasru sustained serious injuries in the blast that took place just near the helipad. It appears that the constable had stepped on a pressure bomb, triggering the blast.
> 
> During the last fortnight, Maoists in Bastar had stepped up violence, targeting security personnel, people whom they suspect as police informers and those who had earlier participated in "Salwa Judum" - the anti-naxalite movement.
> 
> The Naxalites had ambushed a group of Central Industrial Security Force (CISF) personnel, killing seven of them, attacked a security personnel posted at a minister's house in Kondagaon and also killed a civilian by slitting his throat near Dornapal. Besides, there were stray incidents of rebels' attacks at several places in tribal Bastar during the last 15 days.
> 
> These incidents are taking place at a time when the state government appointed committee, headed by a former Madhya Pradesh chief secretary Nirmala Buch, is reviewing the cases of undertrials languishing in jails. Buch committee, comprising state chief secretary Sunil Kumar and Director General of police Anil M Navaney came into existence after the Chhattisgarh government reached an agreement with Maoist interlocutors for the safe release of Sukma district collector Alex Paul Menon, who was abducted by the rebels last month.



Constable killed in pressure bomb blast in tribal Bastar - The Times of India


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists whisk away 2 youths from village in Andhra Pradesh*



> Suspected Maoists allegedly whisked away two youths from the interior village of Dongala Jaggaram in Chintur mandal on Monday midnight for questioning in connection with the whereabouts of one of their &#8220;targets&#8221;.
> 
> According to sources, a group of armed persons entered the village situated close to the volatile inter-State border with Chhattisgarh around midnight on Monday. They inquired about a youth, whom they suspected of acting as a &#8216;police informer'. When they failed to trace the youth whom they targeted, they took away two of his relatives into the deep forest, sources added.
> 
> According to information reaching here, the suspected rebels let them off after questioning late on Tuesday evening. Suspected Maoists gunned down a former naxalite suspecting him to be an informer at Bojjiguppa village in Bhadrachalam rural mandal on Sunday night.



The Hindu : NATIONAL / ANDHRA PRADESH : Maoists whisk away two youths from village


----------



## 53fd

Windjammer said:


> *Two killed in Allahabad blast
> Allahabad, May 23 2012, (IANS):*
> 
> Two children aged between 8-10 years were killed and over a dozen injured Wednesday when a crude bomb went off here in Uttar Pradesh.
> 
> Inspector General of Police Alok Sharma told IANS that three other children were in critical condition following the explosion in Allahabad, about 200 km from Lucknow.
> 
> Home department sources said the crude bomb was either hidden or dumped in a garbage dump in Kareilli area. It probably went off owing to high day temperatures.
> 
> A police official told IANS that they were exploring all angles.
> Two killed in Allahabad blast
> *
> Sadly the death toll has gone up to six now.*



RIP to the dead.


----------



## 53fd

*One killed in bomb blast ahead of Sonia Gandhi's Assam visit* 



> A day ahead of Congress president Sonia Gandhi's visit to Assam, one person was killed in a bomb blast by anti-talk faction of ULFA in Tinsukia district on Wednesday, police said. The bomb was planted in a roadside at Selabari area.



One killed in bomb blast ahead of Sonia Gandhi's Assam visit - NEWSPOLITAN


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists set ablaze JCB machine in Maharashtra*



> A group of armed Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres set ablaze a JCB machine and a tipper at Yermanar village in Aheri tehsil (revenue unit) of Gadchiroli District late in the night of May 26. These vehicles were deployed on construction work of Government ashram school.


----------



## 53fd

*3 SOG jawans hurt in landmine blast in Orissa*



> Three personnel of the Special Operation Group (SOG) were injured in a landmine blast by Maoists at Kanaguda in Kalimela police station limits in Malkangiri district on Sunday. An exchange of fire also occurred at the spot between the security forces and Maoists after the landmine blast.
> 
> The landmine blast happened ahead of the visit of Union Rural Development Minister Jairam Ramesh to Malkangiri district on Monday. Mr. Ramesh will also visit Maoist-affected Sukma district in adjoining Chhattisgarh on Tuesday. Mr. Ramesh will visit some remote Maoist-affected areas of the district.
> 
> Mr. Ramesh will reach the district headquarters town of Malkangiri to review different developmental programmes and meet the newly-elected panchayat body members.
> 
> According to the police, the landmine blast occurred at around 4p.m. A team of SOG jawans were on their way for regular patrolling. They started from Kalimela. They became target of a landmine planted near Kanaguda.
> 
> Bandh call
> 
> After the blast, Maoists hiding nearby fired at the SOG jawans, who also retaliated. The injured jawans were being brought to Malkangiri district hospital. Inspector in charge of Malkangiri police station said as per information received, two of the SOG personnel received minor injuries.
> 
> Maoists of Andhra-Odisha Special Border Zonal Committee (AOSBZC) have given a bandh call in its area of operation in both the States on Wednesday. To show up their strength in Malkangiri district before the visit of Mr. Ramesh, Maoist supporters held a meeting at Gumphakonda in Kalimela police station limits. Tribal people armed with their traditional weapons attended the meeting.



The Hindu : NATIONAL / OTHER STATES : Three SOG jawans hurt in landmine blast


----------



## truhind

Well....update.....now maoists have setup ammunition factories in their areas, gr8 even old GGOD DAYS are over for these guys!!!


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

truhind said:


> Well....update.....now maoists have setup ammunition factories in their areas, gr8 even old GGOD DAYS are over for these guys!!!



Maoists have stocked over 6,000 rocket launchers - The Times of India



> NEW DELHI: The Maoists are believed to be churning out low cost rocket launchers from makeshift workshops, with parts sourced from industrial tool manufacturing units in Kolkata and the National Investigation Agency (NIA) reckons the ultras may have stockpiled 6,000 of these in the jungles of Chhattisgarh. The NIA believes the operation was being overseen by Sadanala Ramakrishna, who was recently arrested from Kolkata and was said to be slain Maoist leader Kishenji's successor.
> 
> The agency, which is investigating Ramakrishna's case, found that the chief of CPI (Maoist) Technical Research and Arms Management Unit may have already managed to send over 6,000 rocket launchers to Chhattisgarh.
> 
> The agency found evidence that in his seven-month clandestine stay in Kolkata, the trained engineer from Warangal spent close to Rs 2 crore manufacturing ultra-low cost rocket launchers whose designs and assembling techniques were formulated by him.
> 
> Pegged back by security forces across the country and having lost several senior functionaries to either encounters or arrests, sources said the CPI (Maoist) has been on the offensive and has sought to drastically improve its military capability.
> 
> It was with this focus that Ramkrishna, known as RK in Maoist circles, replaced Kishenji in the party hierarchy and was entrusted with spreading Maoist activity in eastern India.
> 
> Reds kept aside Rs 200 crore for arms: NIA
> 
> The National Investigation Agency (NIA), which is investigating Sadanala Ramakrishna's case, found that the chief of CPI (Maoist) Technical Research and Arms Management Unit may have already managed to send over 6,000 rocket launchers to Chhattisgarh. The agency found evidence that in his seven-month clandestine stay in Kolkata, the trained engineer from Warangal spent close to Rs 2 crore manufacturing ultra-low cost rocket launchers whose designs and assembling techniques were formulated by him.
> 
> Pegged back by security forces across the country and having lost several senior functionaries to either encounters or arrests, sources said the CPI(M) has been on the offensive and has sought to drastically improve its military capability.
> 
> It was with this focus that Ramkrishna, known as RK in Maoist circles, replaced Kishanji in the party hierarchy and was entrusted with spreading Maoist activity in eastern India. "There is information that CPI (Maoist) has earmarked about Rs 200 crore for weaponry and ammunition. We are trying to verify this," an officer privy to investigation details said.


----------



## Dance

*Naxals trying to unite N-E insurgent groups?*

The latter part of May 2012 saw Assam gearing up security following the anti-talks faction of the United Liberation Front of Asom (Ulfa)&#8217;s &#8220;welcome programme&#8221; for Congress president Sonia Gandhi&#8217;s visit to the state. Its call for a bandh and threats was a tactic to make its presence felt as the flow of funds to its coffers has been down as many people refused to heed to their extortion demands. While timely recovery of explosives may have foiled some earlier attempts to target oil pipelines and other installations, two developments require not only inter-state and intra-state security of north-eastern states to be tightened but also diplomatic pressure on Burma to be raised to evict Indian insurgent-turned terrorists groups hiding there. One is of the Naxal-Maoists spreading to the northeast, aided by China-supported Ulfa, and other terrorist groups of the region, and the other is reuniting of many of these groups.
Yet again, the Maoist moves in the northeast have been acknowledged by the Union home minister and the chief minister of Assam. Addressing the chief ministers&#8217; conference on internal security on April 16, home minister P Chidambaram had said that Assam has emerged as the new theatre of Maoist activity and there were also inputs about links of CPI (Maoist) with insurgent-turned-terrorist groups in Manipur and Arunachal Pradesh.
On May 12, while on a tour of Arunachal Pradesh, Mr Chidambaram is reported to have said in Itanagar that there would be no compromise with Maoists trying to destabilise peace in the northeast. He said the Centre was alive to the situation created by such groups in the region and was taking concrete steps to curb them and said state governments of the region had been asked to deal with the ultras with &#8220;a firm hand.&#8221;
Stating that there was &#8220;minimal presence&#8221; of Maoists in the region, he expressed appreciation of the steps taken by Assam and Arunachal Pradesh governments to deal with them. &#8220;There is no reason to allow such elements (Maoists) to settle in the region and create disturbances,&#8221; he said and appealed to the people not to encourage the Maoists. Accompanied by Union minister of state for home Jitendra Singh, he held a high-level meeting to review the security situation in the state. While on the one hand he expressed satisfaction with the security system of the state, on the other he stressed that much more needs to be done. &#8220;Efforts will continue as per plan,&#8221; he was quoted. On April 8, the National Investigating Agency (NIA) scored a success in snapping a major link between the Maoist rebel groups and Manipur based militant group Peoples Liberation Army (PLA) by arresting a hardcore cadre, Arnold Singh alias Bekon, working at a call centre in Siliguri. According to official sources, Arnold, who originally is from Guwahati, joined the PLA in 2003 and following the signing of an agreement between the Maoist rebels and PLA, he led a four member team of the PLA to Jharkhand where they imparted training to several batches of Maoist rebels. One of the indicators of this incident is the outreach or spread of northeast terrorist groups away from their respective states. While PLA of Manipur has had major links with Pakistan&#8217;s Inter Services Intelligence (ISI) in Bangladesh, it also has bases in a number of northeastern states.
On May 9, the Assam police claimed to have killed four unidentified Maoists activists in an encounter at Deopani Borgora Nepali Gaon near Buraburhi Than under Chapakhowa police station of Sadiya in Tinsukia district. The police recovered two AK-47 and one AK-56 rifles, 3 live grenades, 53 rounds of live ammunition, a detonator and several extortion demand notes from them.
While this operation by the Assam police was successful, it exposes only a tip of the iceberg. Because it is not only the advent of Maoists making inroads into Assam as the late leader Kishenji&#8217;s visit there proved, the fact that there are ethnic Assamese being identified as Maoists means that the process of recruiting Assamese into their organigation has progressed.
Assam chief minister Tarun Gogoi is reported to have directed top state officials to immediately prepare an action plan for setting up a task force to contain the increasing Maoist activities in the state and announced that an Assam police task force/core group would be formed under an additional director general of police to contain Maoist activities and counterfeit currency racket in the state. &#8220;Maoist activities&#8221; in Assam will no doubt be supported by the so-called anti-talks United Liberation Front of Asom (ULFA) and if not nipped in the bud, will spread to other states of the northeast with support from Ulfa&#8217;s other crony groups comprising Bodos, Nagas, and Meiteis. National Socialist Council of Nagaland/Nagalim-Isaac-Muivah (NSCN-IM) and PLA. Further, there has been a major development of yet another attempt at bringing together fourteen terrorist groups of the northeast together. So Mr Gogoi&#8217;s formula of raising yet another police or special force or reorganising the existing one will be easier said than done, because neutralising a combo of pan northeast groups and Naxals together, that too with Chinese support over and above substantial long-standing support of ISI, will require a complete makeover of state and central police, if the Army is to be kept out of the ambit. This will involve substantially increasing the numbers of the force, providing it good training at institutes like Counter Insurgency and Jungle Warfare School at Vairengte, Mizoram, providing better weapons, communications and mobility and most important, dynamic leadership.
In February, this year, Rajeev Bhattacharyya, working for a northeast media publication, spent a few days in an Ulfa camp set up ideally in eastern Nagaland with advantages like it being contiguous to Nagaland and Manipur, proximity to Burma, only a few days walk from Upper Assam and well connected by rivers and jungle pathways, making the delivery of weapons and supplies easy. In that camp, he witnessed a huge consignment of European 9mm pistols and HK33 assault rifles being delivered. Though Heckler and Koch do not make the HK33 anymore, variants of the rifle were produced under licence in some south Asian countries. Once the consignment was unpacked, young cadres test-fired the guns before putting them into storage. Sources were cited that orders were being placed for the Chinese Type 81 rifles and the American M16, both in the price range of `2,00,000 to `3,00,000. Interestingly, &#8220;concessional rates&#8221; apply for orders that are placed in bulk. The other very exciting but ominously significant event he witnessed was a soccer match, in which Paresh Baruah&#8217;s blue team, comprising cadres from Ulfa, the National Democratic Front of Bodoland (NDFB) and the Nationalist Socialist Council of Nagaland-Khaplang (NSCN-K) played against the opposing team made up of Manipuri terrorist groups, which won, 4-2.

Naxals trying to unite N-E insurgent groups? | The Asian Age

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*7 CRPF personnel injured in militant attack in Srinagar*



> SRINAGAR: Seven CRPF personnel were injured in an early morning terror strike at Rainawari in the heart of old Srinagar on Wednesday.
> 
> Three militants brandishing AK-47 rifles came on a bike and fired indiscriminately at CRPF jawans near Shiraz cinema, which houses the 82 battalion. No civilian was hurt in retaliatory fire.
> 
> This is the second attack in Srinagar in a month by a little-known militant outfit &#8212; Islamic Front. Earlier, a sub-inspector, Sukhpal Singh, was shot at Darish Kadal area of the old city.
> 
> Speaking to TOI, CRPF spokesman Sudhir Kumar said the patrol party was attacked by militants on a bike when they were settling down for morning duty. They had come from Central Jail Camp for deployment. The seven injured jawans have been rushed to hospital, where the condition of one of them is critical. He suffered bullet injuries in the chest. For the second time, the Islamic Front has claimed responsibility for the attack.
> 
> The daring strikes have come at a time when the valley is witnessing a surge in tourism. Militants wielding AK-47 rifles had carried out a similar attack in Lal Chowk in January 2010, killing a policeman.
> 
> The attacks may cause a setback to chief minister Omar Abdullah's efforts to remove security bunkers and thin out presence of security personnel in the valley. Over 43 pickets have been removed from Srinagar and other parts of Kashmir since last year.
> 
> Chief minister Omar Abdullah is currently holding a cabinet meeting at Tangdhar in north Kashmir. This is the first time a CM has shifted his cabinet near line of control.



Seven CRPF personnel injured in militant attack in Srinagar - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*Civilian shot dead in Assam:*



> TAMARHAT, May 29: Sensation prevailed in Tamarhat area when some unidentified miscreants equipped with Sophisticated Weapons shot dead one persons in Dangaijhora village, 7 km east from here under Rupshi police out post under Kokrajhar district.
> 
> One Kanistha Rabha (37), son of late Motilal Rabha as well as a grade four employee of Rupshi CDPD office, was having his meal with his wife in his house at Dangaijhora village on Monday night. Meanwhile, at around 8.30 pm a group of unidentified miscreants wearing army dress knocked at his door and asked him to open the door. When Kanishtha Rabha came out to open the door, after that he was called out at around 20/25 metre distance. They assaulted him and smelling a rat he tried to ran towards home.
> 
> The miscreants then fired him from behind for which he fell on the ground, after that the miscreants again fired another round which resulted his death on the spot. The miscreants managed to escape from the scene.
> 
> Local police rushed to the spot and took stock of the situation and took the body to Rupshi out post. The body was sent to Kokrajhar on Tuesday for post-mortem report. No person was arrested till filing this report.



The Sentinel


----------



## Android

^ i don't think that was an attack by insurgents


----------



## Ammyy

Some good news at last

Myanmar asks northeast insurgents to close camps and leave - Times Of India

*Myanmar asks northeast insurgents to close camps and leave*


NEW DELHI: Showing its commitment to deliver on what it has promised, Myanmar has ordered Manipur-based militant outfits to shut their camps and training facilities and leave its soil by June 10.

Government sources said the Myanmar army's order was issued on May 24 -- three days before Prime Minister Manmohan Singh embarked on his visit to Nay Pyi Taw -- and the move is considered a goodwill gesture from the neighbouring ountry.
Referring to intelligence reports, sources said there were 12-15 camps of Manipur-based insurgent groups like People's Liberation Army across the Indo-Myanmar border where more than 2,000 armed cadres were taking shelter.

The militants often come to Manipur to carry out subversive activities and leave the state to escape action by security agencies. The sources said if the Manipuri militant groups were forced to close down their camps by the Myanmar army, it would have a significant impact on the security situation in the northeastern state.

Besides, they said, other northeastern militant groups having bases in Myanmar may also have to face the heat there with improved bilateral relations between the two countries.


----------



## Ignited Mind

Source: PM Manmohan Singh's twitter account

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

Ignited Mind said:


> Source: PM Manmohan Singh's twitter account



Deaths from Naxal attacks might have decreased, but they have expanded their presence, & areas of operation within India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ignited Mind

bilalhaider said:


> Deaths from Naxal attacks might have decreased, but they have expanded their presence, & areas of operation within India.



I don't think we have anything to worry about as long as the number of incidents are decreasing.

Besindes, decreasing incidents also mean that more and more people are getting arrested which obviously implies that the problem is on its way down, not up.


----------



## 53fd

Ignited Mind said:


> I don't think we have anything to worry about as long as the number of incidents are decreasing.
> 
> Besindes, decreasing incidents also mean that more and more people are getting arrested which obviously implies that the problem is on its way down, not up.



While decreasing incidents is good, more and more Maoists getting arrested from different parts of India (where there was no Maoist presence before) is a dangerous sign, as it shows (the shifting from their traditional strongholds to) their increasing influence of Maoists in different parts of India, including the South & North East:

The Hindu : States / Kerala : Maoists find tri-junction a safe haven

The ruling classes tremble: Maoists expand influence in Northeast India « Revolution in South Asia

More and more Maoists getting arrested can also show that their recruiting power & their 'ideology' is strong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ignited Mind

bilalhaider said:


> While decreasing incidents is good, more and more Maoists getting arrested from different parts of India (where there was no Maoist presence before) is a dangerous sign, as it shows (the shifting from their traditional strongholds to) their increasing influence of Maoists in different parts of India, including the South & North East:
> 
> The Hindu : States / Kerala : Maoists find tri-junction a safe haven
> 
> The ruling classes tremble: Maoists expand influence in Northeast India « Revolution in South Asia
> 
> More and more Maoists getting arrested can also show that their recruiting power & their 'ideology' is strong.



Premise: Maoist violence incidences are on the decline

Conslusion 1: Maoists are spreading their reach. 

Conclusion 2: The security agencies have started getting their act together and are now able to flush out maoists from different places across the country.

As far as ideology is concerned. We do not arrest people for having inclination towards any ideology. We arrest them on the basis of hard physical crimes committed against the state. 

As long as the incidents are decling and more and more maoists are ending up in the jails, I couldn't care less about their 'ideology'. 

P.S. The maoists have no ideology. They are not a run-of-the-mill terrorist group. They are a mafia gang out to make money. A big mafia gang. 

The people who blow up in fata have ideologies. 

Maoists are more like the gangs of political parties in Karachi. In Karachi, your political parties murder for political power. Maoists murder for money.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

this doesnt exactly pertain to this thread since it doesn't involve indian territory, but:


Seven CRPF personnel injured in militant attack in Srinagar - The Times of India



> SRINAGAR: Seven CRPF personnel were on Wednesday injured, one of them critically, as two motorcycle-borne militants opened indiscriminate firing on them at Khanyar in old city.
> 
> Two militants riding a motorcycle fired on the CRPF personnel of 82nd Battalion as they were leaving their headquarters at Shiraz Cinema for law and order duty at around 7.15 AM, Senior Superintendent of Police, Srinagar, Aashiq Bukhari told PTI
> 
> "Seven security force personnel were injured in the militant attack at Victory Crossing near Khanyar," he said, adding while one jawan received bullet injuries in the chest, six others received injuries on their limbs.
> 
> The injured jawans were rushed to SKIMS Hospital at Soura where the doctors said condition of one jawan was "critical".
> 
> Official sources said the driver of the motorcycle was wearing a helmet while the pillion had covered his face with a mask.
> 
> No militant outfit has claimed responsibility for the attack so far.
> 
> Police has sounded an alert across the city and an operation has been launched to track down the assailants.


----------



## Dance

*Maoists destroying school buildings in Jharkhand*

Ranchi, May 31 (ANI): Maoists are preventing the children from getting educated by destroying the school buildings across Jharkhand.
Over the last few years, the Maoists have targetted the government and locals. Locals have complained about Maoist killings and abductions.
By destroying schools, the Maoists are forcing young teenagers to join militant outfits, rather that thinking of getting jobs and earning a good living.
"We have seven rooms in our school, but three rooms were destroyed by the Maoists. Now, we are just left with four rooms in which students from the first to the tenth standards are studying. Earlier, we used to sit on the floor and study, but now, we have been provided with tables and chairs by the CRPF (Central Reserve Police Force)," said Vinod Kumar Singh, a student.
Maoists are destroying school buildings to ensure the easy availability of illiterate children for recruitment into their cadres.
However, the paramilitary Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) distributes free bags and books to the students.
School teachers say it is extremely difficult to teach students in two rooms.
"Police used to stay in these rooms. So, the Maoists have blasted the rooms using landmines. Now, we are just left with three rooms, out of which one is used as the office. Two rooms are used as classrooms, which are jampacked with students from standard 1st to 10th and it is not comfortable to teach the students," said Santosh, a teacher.
The federal government had proposed the setting up of a new counter-militancy body to fight against these anti-national elements.
Also known as Naxals, the rebels have fought for decades in areas of central and eastern India, including many resource-rich regions. They are backed by China and funded by Pakistan, the Maoists in India are trying to create economic, social and political instability.
The government calls them India's main internal security threat and an obstacle to higher growth and more jobs. Although levels of violence have fallen in recent years, hundreds of people die annually in the conflict.
The Maoists believe that they are fighting for the rights of landless people. (ANI)

Maoists destroying school buildings in Jharkhand


----------



## Ammyy

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> this doesnt exactly pertain to this thread since it doesn't involve indian territory, but:



You can cry as much you want but J&K is Indian part and you cant take it from us

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 53fd

*Cop killed, 3 injured in Meghalaya*



> Shillong: A police constable was killed and three others were injured ina an attack by a mixed group of militants near Gasuapara in South Garo Hills border on Tuesday night, police informed on Wednesday.
> 
> A police official said that four police constables who were patrolling on foot were fired upon from a hillock by a mixed group of militants at around 11:40 pm on Tuesday.
> 
> While constable Pearson Sangma was killed in the firing, three other cops identified as Gopal Rai, Jopline Kharkongor and Dilip Marak sustained injuries.
> 
> Constable Kharkongor, who sustained minor injury was discharged after initial treatment, while the two others are undergoing treatment at GNRC, Guwahati. There was no report of any injury on the militants&#8217; side.
> 
> Police are yet to ascertain which militant group was involved in the attack.
> 
> There is presence of both GNLA and ULFA in the bordering areas of Gasuapara where the incident took place.
> 
> Police have denied rumours that the constables were attacked in a case of mistaken identity by another group of armed constables on duty.
> 
> Questions are also being raised on how the four policemen, who are engaged in anti-insurgency operations, went patrolling on foot at night, that too, in a remote area of the district without the assistance of either members of SWAT of Meghalaya police and CoBRA unit of the CRPF.



Cop killed in suspected militant attack | The Shillong Times


----------



## Areesh

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> this doesnt exactly pertain to this thread since it doesn't involve indian territory, but:
> 
> 
> Seven CRPF personnel injured in militant attack in Srinagar - The Times of India



There should be a separate thread for such incidents which are related to occupied Kashmir region.


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

Areesh said:


> There should be a separate thread for such incidents which are related to occupied Kashmir region.



There is a complete sub forum for that.. The Kashmir war... But whatever Pakistanis may do, J&K is with India and is not going anywhere

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ignited Mind

*Maoist Involved in Policemen Killing Arrested
*

Maoist Involved in Policemen Killing Arrested | news.outlookindia.com

*Spiritualiy Transforms Naxalites:*






*Maoist PLA Chief Pun's health deteriorates
*

Maoist PLA Chief Pun's health deteriorates | Capital | ekantipur.com


----------



## Areesh

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> this doesnt exactly pertain to this thread since it doesn't involve indian territory, but:
> 
> 
> Seven CRPF personnel injured in militant attack in Srinagar - The Times of India



OK. This is the thread for occupied Kashmir militant activities. Please post all the related stuff there.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/kashmir-war/95029-indian-armed-forces-vs-militants-2.html

This thread is for militant and insurgent activities related to Indian territory.


----------



## Wet Shirt Contest

Areesh said:


> There should be a *separate thread* for such incidents which are related to *occupied Kashmir region*.




You are high on something kya ?


----------



## Ignited Mind

*Senior Maoist leader Arvind Kumar arrested by Bihar police*

Senior Maoist leader Arvind Kumar arrested by Bihar police


----------



## SpArK

Hardcore Maoist Leader Held | news.outlookindia.com


A hardcore CPI (Maoists) Fogra Munda was today arrested from naxal-affected Ghatsila sub-division of East Singhbhum district.

Senior Superintendent of Police Akhilesh Kumar Jha said Munda, who was carrying a reward of Rs 40,000 on his head, was arrested from Ghatsila police station area following a raid.

Jha said Munda was wanted in several naxal-related cases including 10 incidents of killings.

Police have recovered a firearm from his possession.


----------



## Areesh

> *25 cops, prisoners injured in Chhattisgarh blast *
> 
> 
> Raipur, June 2 (IANS) Six policemen and 19 prisoners were injured Saturday when a blast triggered by Maoists ripped through their vehicle in the insurgency-hit Bastar region of Chhattisgarh, police said.
> 
> "All the 25 people seated in the vehicle sustained serious injuries but the condition of four policemen and 11 prisoners was critical," Additional Director General of Police (Maoist Operations) Ram Niwas told IANS.
> 
> The attack took place on a bridge on National Highway No.30 in the newly-formed Kondagaon district, some 210 km south from state capital Raipur.
> 
> The blast ripped through the vehicle carrying 25 people, including 19 prisoners, who were returning to Bastar district headquarters Jagdalpur from Kondagaon after being presented in a local court, police here said.



25 cops, prisoners injured in Chhattisgarh blast


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Maoists target police vehicle in Chhattisgarh, 19 injured - The Times of India



> BHOPAL: Maoists have triggered a powerful landmine blast targeting a police vehicle carrying jail inmates-injuring 19 of them and six policemen-on National Highway 16 in tribal Bastar at a time when the Raman Singh government in Chhattisgarh is busy reviewing the cases of under-trials languishing in prisons to honour the agreement it had reached with the Naxalites for the release of abducted Sukma collector Alex Paul Menon last month.
> 
> The Naxalites triggered a power blast, targeting a police vehicle in which jail inmates were being taken from Kondagaon to Jagdalpur on Saturday afternoon. The blast took place on the busy Raipur-Jagdalpur-Nizamabad National Highway 16 near a culvert at Joba between Bhanpuri and Farsaguda, about 40 Kms away from the Bastar divisional headquarters.
> 
> Police said all the injured, seven of them seriously, have been rushed to a hospital at Kondagaon where they were undergoing treatment. The seriously injured are being shifted to a hospital in the state capital. It's not clear why the rebels had targeted a vehicle, carrying civilian jail inmates.
> 
> During the last one month-after the Maoists released abducted Sukma collector Alex Paul Menon from 12 days of captivity-the rebels had stepped up violence, ambushing a team of Central Industrial Security Force (CISF) personnel and killing seven people. Later, there were a number of killings, including murder of a 'salwa judum' leader in South Bastar, firing at the residence of minister for women and child development Lata Usendi in which a guard was killed, triggering blast at a helipad in Bijapur, killing a constable on the spot. Besides, there were many other stray incidents of violence in Bastar.
> 
> These violence and killings are taking place at a time when a state government appointed high-powered committee, headed by former Madhya Pradesh chief secretary Nirmala Buch, is on a fast-track reviewing cases of under-trials languishing in jails of Chhattisgarh following an agreement which the state had reached with the Maoist interlocutors for securing the release of abducted collector Alex Paul Menon.
> 
> "The violence and killings could be a Maoist pressure tactics for speeding up review of the cases of under-trials, particularly the Maoist cadres whose release the rebels had demanded in exchange of abducted collector", said a senior police official, who was earlier posted in Naxalite affected Bastar region. "Neither there is a ceasefire nor are any peace talks going on. So none can expect that the rebels would refrain from violence if the state is holding series of meetings to review the cases as per the agreement", he pointed out.
> 
> Nirmala Buch committee, comprising Chhattisgarh chief secretary and Director General of police, had its first meeting on the day when the rebels released the abducted collector on May 3. Subsequently, this committee had marathon meetings, both in Raipur as well as in Bhopal, which even extended up to midnight, sources said.
> 
> "In 2003, Maoists had their presence only 20 per cent geographical area of the state. Now, it's the other way round rebels did not have their presence in state's 20 per cent area. Maoists are continuing violence. I cannot fathom what the spirit of the agreement was and what the high-powered committee is trying to achieve", CGPCC president and former home minister Nandkumar Patel told TOI. State's senior civil and police officials, however, refused to comment on the situation.


----------



## Areesh

> *Maoists shot dead contractor
> *
> Acting with brazen impunity, the Maoists have gunned down Bhuneshwar Yadav, a contractor in rebel hotbed Latehar district of Jharkhand for refusing to give the extortion money. The villagers have claimed that the Maoists were furious with Yadav, as he was not following their directions. Despite increase in atrocities, villagers are taking up their problems to militants as regional authorities have failed to provide them with the necessary facilities.



Maoists shot dead contractor


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill 2 villagers in Bihar*



> Maoists allegedly killed two persons on Saturday night and dumped their bodies on the outskirts of Basudeopur village, around 6km off Maoist-hit Haveli Kharaghpur sub-division headquarters in Munger district.
> 
> The throats of the victims, Bajrangi Paswan (43) and Madan Das (45), were slit. The rebels claimed in some pamphlets found near the bodies that the duo were punished for pocketing levy meant for the organisation.
> 
> Police and CRPF suspect the team of Maoist area commander Birbal of killing the duo to settle some old scores over collection of levy. A CRPF officer of the 131 battalion said: &#8220;Slitting throat of people is a common practice of Birbal&#8217;s group.&#8221;
> 
> Sources said Das, a resident of Vanbarsa hamlet, had some attachment with the Maoists around seven years ago. But he had severed ties with the rebels within two years, sources said.
> 
> The murder of retired armyman Paswan, a resident of Dariyapur hamlet having no association with the Maoists, has baffled his fellow villagers, though.
> 
> Paswan was a very popular figure in his area. &#8220;He was involved in community service and used to settle small disputes in the village. How could the rebels accuse him of pocketing their levy?&#8221; a villager asked.
> 
> According to Haveli Kharaghpur police station house officer Bishwabandhu, some villagers of Basudeopur spotted the two bodies on Sunday early morning near the Jorua Mandir (twin temple) on a hillock on the outskirts of the village. The officer said investigations were on to ascertain the exact reason behind the double murder.
> 
> The CRPF officer said the double murder could be the fallout of caste conflict in the rank and files of the organisation.
> 
> &#8220;The conflict between tribals and non-tribals has intensified in the rebels&#8217; camps. As Birbal&#8217;s troop is dominated by tribals, Das and Paswan &#8212; both non-tribal &#8212; were eliminated though the allegations levelled on the duo were not-so-serious,&#8221; said an intelligence source.
> 
> Sub-divisional officer of Haveli Kharaghpur A.K. Chandra said the situation was under control. &#8220;We have started a massive combing operation to nab the culprits involved in the double killing,&#8221; he said.
> 
> Some residents of Basudeopur claimed that a group of armed persons had raided the village on Saturday night around 10 and picked up Sanjay Paswan and Pramod Paswan.
> 
> They returned to the village after some time, but disappeared on Sunday morning just after the arrival of the police and the CRPF teams to probe the double murder case.



Maoists kill two for levy


----------



## 53fd

*3 injured in Mantrpukhri, Manipur bomb blast*



> IMPHAL, June 3: Two MR personnel and a civilian driver were left injured in a grenade explosion this evening around 6:30pm at the residence of the Manipur Development Society Director Yambem Ningthem under Heingang PS.
> 
> The Director&#8217;s wife Devala is the SCERT Director.
> 
> All the injured have been shifted to the RIMS, while one has been referred to the Shija Hospital after his condition deteriorated.
> 
> The three injured have been identified as Waikhom Dhanchandra, 43 son of Shamuyaima of Khongnang Pheidekpi, SK Rocky Lamkang, 34 son of Angchung Lamkang of Purum Pantha, Chandel both rifleman at the 8th Manipur Rifles and Thongam Dinesh, 45 of Khongman, Devala&#8217;s driver.
> 
> The two injured riflemen had been provided along with six others as escort for the Director.
> 
> Both rifleman Rocky and driver Dinesh received severe splinter injuries on their bodies while Dhanchandra escaped with only one splinter hit on his chest. Dinesh has been shifted to Shija Hospital due to his severe condition.
> 
> According to injured rifleman Dhanchandra, he along with seven other personnel was posted as an escort team for the Director.
> 
> During the incident, while Dhanchadra and Rocky stayed at Ningthem&#8217;s residence, the six other personnel had left along with the Director to inspect the last minute preparation concerning the inaugural of a library built in the name of his dead son inside the DM College campus.
> 
> The grenade exploded when the trio was standing near the BMW car bearing registration no ML 04A-9091 which was stationed near the house, he said.
> 
> He further said he saw two unidentified youths who could have lobbed the grenade running away after the explosion.
> 
> The windshield of the BMW car was broken and the two left tyres burst during the explosion.



3 injured in Mantrpukhri bomb blast | Kanglaonline


----------



## clmeta

Please also create separate threads for occupied Bihar, occupied Delhi, occupied Gujrat, occupied Tamil Nadu etc just like occupied Kashmir.




Areesh said:


> OK. This is the thread for occupied Kashmir militant activities. Please post all the related stuff there.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/kashmir-war/95029-indian-armed-forces-vs-militants-2.html
> 
> This thread is for militant and insurgent activities related to Indian territory.


----------



## Windjammer

*Maoists kill three abducted villagers in Bihar

Patna, June 5, 2012(IANS)*

The bodies of three people abducted by Maoists three days ago were found in Bihar's Munger district Tuesday morning, police said.

A group of armed Maoists had abducted five villagers near Basudeopur village Saturday and soon after, killed two of them by slitting their throats.

"Maoists killed two of the five abducted Saturday night. Three were killed last (Monday) night and their bodies were found (today) Tuesday," said K. Chandra, a district police officer.

The three men were killed at Rampur village under Haveli-Kharagpur subdivision of Munger, about 150 km from here.

Police said the Maoists abducted and killed the victims for collecting levies from contractors, businessmen and government officials by claiming to be members of the outlawed Communist Party of India-Maoist.

Munger is considered a Maoist stronghold.

Maoists kill three abducted villagers in Bihar


----------



## xuxu1457

Justin Joseph said:


> Yeah, it is right that our resources have been looted by invaders and Britishers.
> 
> And their rule resulted in mismanagement and poverty.
> 
> And after 1947 due to sheer size of India and corruption in bureaucracy the gift of british, many areas remain less developed.
> 
> 
> But Maoist don't want development and want poor remain poor as the Maoist are supported and funded by China.
> 
> Maoist are anti people and anti development.
> 
> 
> Maoist bomb blasts schools.
> 
> Maoist bomb blasts hospitals.
> 
> Maoist bomb blasts railway station.
> 
> Maoist burns villages.
> 
> Maoist kills tribal.
> 
> Maoist kills engineers so no village road can be build.
> 
> Maoist looted food grains mend for poor.


Pls don't introduced China into this, China has not any relation with Maoist, PRC founded in 1949 after the Maoist;
you only said Maoist is bad, pls take some solid source and news or link, besides Chinese know nothing about Maoist, it's only an inner problem of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

> JAMSHEDPUR: Cadres of the outlawed CPI(Maoist) shot dead two persons at Kuitopa village under the Keraikela police station area in the West Singhbhum district in wee hours of Wednesday.
> 
> Sources said a group of about 15 armed Maoists raided the house of village head Yugal Kishore Tanti and Jeevlal Swansi, dragged out of their houses and shot. While Tanti was the traditional village head of Kuitopa, Swansi was the BJP Yuva Morcha president of Bandgaon block.
> 
> Both were in their forties.
> 
> *Police said the victims were dragged out of their houses, taken to the Kuitopa culvert before they were shot dead by the rebels.*
> 
> West Singhbhum SP Arun Kumar Singh said the Maoists killed the two men on the charge of being police informers.
> 
> Enraged locals blocked traffic movement on the culvert for a few hours demanding adequate compensation to the victim's family following the incident. Local legislator Laxman Giluwa was also prevented by the irate villagers from visiting the spot. Swansi was a close aide of Giluwa's. Tanti, the local village head -- traditional head of the village under the Manki Munda self rule system -- was said to be actively involved in pushing people's cause in the village for long, while Swansi formed the Gram Suraksha Samity -- an outfit of the local villagers set up to take on the Maoists three years ago when Naxalite violence was at its peak in the district.
> 
> "We have decided to intensify long-range patrolling by security forces in the area along with Saranda and Porahat following the incident," the SP said.



Maoists kill two in West Singhbhum - The Times of India


----------



## Areesh

> *Maoists kill two in Bihar*
> 
> Gopalganj(Bihar), June 7(ANI): Maoists have gunned down two employees of a construction company in order to stall development work undertaken by government here.
> 
> The attack took place at a site of an under construction bridge in the wee hours of Wednesday, leaving one worker seriously injured, who is presently battling for his life in a local hospital.
> 
> *A letter was recovered from the construction site, which threatened the contractors of dire consequences if they continued with the construction work.*
> 
> The brutal killing of the workers had infused immense fear among the whole unit deployed at the construction site as workers quit the jobs.
> 
> "We are leaving this work and going back to our homes because there is threat to our lives. There are no security arrangements by the administration. Two people have been murdered and one is in serious condition," Suman Kumar, a bridge engineer, said. (ANI)



Maoists kill two in Bihar



> GUWAHATI: *The CPI (Maoists) have not just built base in the state but are also expanding it right under the nose of security forces. After forming the Upper Assam Leading Committee, the Red rebels have successfully set up the Lower Assam Leading Committee.
> *
> "The Lower Assam Leading Committee in central lower Assam area is at the initial stage now with a handful of cadres. They are yet to find a leader for this area," a senior police officer said. It is the different communities of Ahoms, Morans in upper Assam or the Khamtis in neighbouring Arunachal Pradesh, which the Reds are using as cadre feeder communities. The Maoists are also exploring the Rabhas, Koch-Rajbongshis and even Bodos in lower Assam areas for finding recruits.
> 
> "The CPI (Maoists) pick up groups in society, which have been agitating against the government for autonomy to protect their unique identities. They have managed to recruit a few youths from these communities and the motivation is on," the official said.
> 
> The Rabhas, who are concentrated in Goalpara district, are demanding functioning of the Rabha-Hasong Autonomous Council and an armed group called Rabha Vipers is known to be acting as Ulfa's associate. Similarly, the Koch-Rajbongshis are agitating for a separate state, carved out of six districts of Assam and West Bengal, also has the Kamatapur Liberation Organization (KLO) waging the armed battle for the separate state. Ulfa is known to have helped raise the KLO. The Bodos, on the other hand, have been through several movements, mostly armed, for different issues ranging from sovereignty to separate state and ethnic cleansing. The Bodos, after decades of unrest continue, to be a disturbed group.



Maoists spreading tentacles in Assam - Times Of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

> *Maoists step up violence in Chhattisgarh*
> 
> 
> In stepped up violence during their ongoing protest week in Chhattisgarh, Maoist guerrillas have killed a labourer, triggered a powerful blast on a highway and threatened to kill village heads since Friday morning, officials said.
> 
> The ultras are observing 'Jan Pituri week' that will end June 12. During this period, they remember their leaders and cadres killed in fight with security forces, and usually avoid violence.
> 
> But this year they have not only indulged in violence but also vigorously opposed the presence of security forces in the Bastar region.
> 
> The rebels triggered a powerful blast Friday on a key highway between Ramaram village and Borguda, six km from Sukma district headquarters. The explosion took place just a few hours ahead of the weekly market held at Ramaram, police said.
> 
> No loss of life or property was reported in the incident. However, traffic was disrupted for some time as a large crater was created by the powerful blast.
> 
> In a separate incident, the Maoists shot dead a labourer, Ramesh Markam of Masuri village, mistaking him for a police jawan while he was erecting the boundary of a Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) camp at Golaband post in Kondagaon district Friday.
> 
> Meanwhile, in Konta area of Sukma district, the ultras pasted pamphlets on the house adjacent to the house of Maraiguda sarpanch Hapsa Masa threatening to kill the village heads of the area who were earlier leaders of 'Salwa Judum' - an armed vigilante group
> 
> The Maoists also put up a banner on Narayanpur-Antagarh road, near Raoghat, demanding that the security forces be sent back to their barracks. They also wanted jobs for the unemployed.



Maoists step up violence in Chhattisgarh - India - DNA



> *Maoists strike again, kill &#8216;suspected&#8217; police informer in Koraput district*
> 
> 
> Narayanpatna: Maoist killed a 50-year-old tribal at a remote village in the South Odisha's Koraput district suspecting him to be a police informer, police said on Saturday.
> 
> The tribal's body was found today with his throat slit and a letter left near it said he was killed after being identified to be a police informer, said Y J Rao, sub-divisional police officer (SDPO), Laxmipur.
> 
> The victim, identified as a resident of Manasdapadar village, was also accused of extorting money from people by posing to be a Maoist agent.
> 
> A group of seven to eight armed cadres came to the village and forcibly took him away from his house while he was sleeping. His body was recovered this morning from a jungle about 50 meters from his house.
> 
> Rao has rejected the Maoist allegation that the man was a police informer. "There is no truth behind the allegation," he said.



Maoists strike again, kill ?suspected? police informer in Koraput district


----------



## SinoChallenger

Areesh said:


> Maoists kill two in Bihar
> 
> 
> 
> Maoists spreading tentacles in Assam - Times Of India


They are no longer just "Maoists" -- they are a united federation of all indian citizens yearning for freedom from the brahmanist regime.


----------



## The Great One

SinoChallenger said:


> They are no longer just "Maoists" -- they are a federation of all indian citizens yearning for freedom from the brahmanist regime.


Yes, please rescue them from the evil hindus.....err.....brahmans.


----------



## KRAIT

SinoChallenger said:


> They are no longer just "Maoists" -- they are a federation of all indian citizens yearning for freedom from the brahmanist regime.


Go educate yourself and stop making religion based accusation....and BTW Tibetans also want their country back....so first look into your own background.


----------



## Android

SinoChallenger said:


> They are no longer just "Maoists" -- they are a federation of all indian citizens yearning for freedom from the brahmanist regime.


The same indian citizens they are mercilessly killing and sabotaging many development works which will benefit the citizens
federation of all indian citizens my foot 
and we are happy with the brahminist regime we don't want a kshatriya regime lolz


----------



## Areesh

> *Maoists kill CRPF man, injure six in Bihar*
> 
> 
> *PATNA: A Central Reserve Police Force personnel was killed and six others seriously injured on Sunday in a landmine blast triggered by Maoists in a forested area in Bihar's Gaya district, police said.*
> 
> CRPF's official Umesh Kumar said that a shootout between security forces and the rebels took place after a landmine blast by Maoists in Dumaria in Gaya about 100 km from here.
> 
> "Security forces have surrounded the area where the Maoists are entrenched," he said. Both sides have exchanged several rounds of fire.
> 
> Unconfirmed reports said that some Maoists were also killed in the gunbattle but their bodies have not been recovered yet.



Maoists kill CRPF man, injure six in Bihar - The Times of India


----------



## Windjammer

*CRPF jawan, 2 ultras killed in encounter*

Gaya, Jun 10 2012, (PTI):

A CRPF jawan and two ultras were today killed and nine security personnel injured in an encounter between the forces and armed Maoists in Balthar forests in Bihar's Gaya district, a top police official said.

The CRPF jawan, Sachindra Sharma, fell to the Maoists' bullets while security forces gunned down two ultras during the exchange of fire, Additional Director General of Police (ADG), Headquarters, Ravindra Kumar said.

The slain jawan of CRPF's 159th battalion was posted at Gaya, he said. The encounter took place between the security forces and the armed Maoists after the CRPF's CoBRA battalion, STF and Gaya police launched a joint combing operation in Balthar forests this morning following a tip-off, Kumar said.

The armed Maoists opened fire and triggered several land mine blasts to stop the advancing security forces, who retaliated, triggering the gunbattle.

Two ultras were killed during the hours-long encounter, which began at 6 am, the officer said, adding that the security forces detected blood stains at several places in the forest which indicated that several other ultras may have also died or suffered injuries.

"The retreating Naxalites might have dragged the bodies of the deceased or taken away injured colleagues," the ADG said.

Nine security men, including two civilian policemen, were injured in the encounter. 

CRPF jawan, 2 ultras killed in encounter

One cop killed, 4 others injured while defusing bombs in Puri
Puri, June 10 2012, (PTI):
A policeman was killed and four others including two civilians, were injured while defusing bombs earlier seized from a village in Odisha's Puri district.

The victim was identified as Ranjan Kumar Sarangi, a havildar of the district bomb disposal squad. Other seriously injured persons were rushed to the district headquarter hospital, said Anup Kumar Sahu, the superintendent of police (SP), Puri. Earlier in the day, following a tip off, the district police had seized 53 crude bombs and 12 detonators from an abandoned hut in Gambhari village at the bank of Chilika Lake. The seized explosive materials were shifted to Brahmagiri police station with help of the bomb disposal squad.

"However, one of the bombs went off despite keeping it inside water for several hours," the SP said adding that no one was arrested on charge of storing the explosive materials.

Gambhari village was in news recently due to a group clash after the panchayat polls in March where about 50 houses were gutted. Police suspected that the explosives were stored at the village for creating further disturbance at the village.

One cop killed, 4 others injured while defusing bombs in Puri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Windjammer said:


> *CRPF jawan, 2 ultras killed in encounter*
> 
> Gaya, Jun 10 2012, (PTI):
> 
> A CRPF jawan and two ultras were today killed and nine security personnel injured in an encounter between the forces and armed Maoists in Balthar forests in Bihar's Gaya district, a top police official said.
> 
> The CRPF jawan, Sachindra Sharma, fell to the Maoists' bullets while security forces gunned down two ultras during the exchange of fire, Additional Director General of Police (ADG), Headquarters, Ravindra Kumar said.
> 
> The slain jawan of CRPF's 159th battalion was posted at Gaya, he said. The encounter took place between the security forces and the armed Maoists after the CRPF's CoBRA battalion, STF and Gaya police launched a joint combing operation in Balthar forests this morning following a tip-off, Kumar said.
> 
> The armed Maoists opened fire and triggered several land mine blasts to stop the advancing security forces, who retaliated, triggering the gunbattle.
> 
> Two ultras were killed during the hours-long encounter, which began at 6 am, the officer said, adding that the security forces detected blood stains at several places in the forest which indicated that several other ultras may have also died or suffered injuries.
> 
> "The retreating Naxalites might have dragged the bodies of the deceased or taken away injured colleagues," the ADG said.
> 
> Nine security men, including two civilian policemen, were injured in the encounter.
> 
> CRPF jawan, 2 ultras killed in encounter


RIP to the jawans
RIH to those militants


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists gun down Salwa Judum leader in Chhattisgarh*



> Naxals on Tuesday shot dead a 50-year-old Salwa Judum leader outside his house at Gangapur village in Bijapur district of Chhattisgarh, a senior police officer said.
> 
> Chika Mazi was taking a walk outside his house located near a crowded market when some armed ultras fired at him, killing Mazi on the spot, according to Additional Superintendent of Police BPS Rajbhanu.
> 
> The murder triggered panic among people who ran helter skelter after the gunshots were fired. On receipt of information, police reached the spot and shifted Mazi's body to a hospital.
> 
> "Mazi had actively participated in Salwa Judum movement in Naxal stronghold of Bastar and had built a good rapport with the villagers," Rajbhanu said.
> 
> He said the rebels were after Salwa Judum leaders after the movement was started in 2006 in Bastar region and were targeting those associated with the now defunct force.
> 
> The Supreme Court had last year ruled that creation of Koya commandos and Salwa Judum was in violation of the Constitution and termed as illegal and unconstitutional the appointment and arming of civilians as Special Police Officers in the movement.
> 
> Meanwhile, Naxals are observing a "protest week" to stop training given to Army in the Bastar region, and has also announced a bandh in Dandkaranya region on June 7.
> 
> The Maoists today felled trees and dug up roads as part of their ongoing protests in Dantewada district, police said.



Maoists gun down Salwa Judum leader

*2 injured in grenade explosion in Manipur*



> IMPHAL, June 5: Two persons suffered minor injuries during a grenade explosion near the gate of NRL Oil pump Haokha under Thoubal police late this evening around 7:35pm.
> 
> Sources said the grenade was lobbed by some unidentified motor-cycle borne individuals, who managed to flee from the scene.
> 
> The two injured have been identified as Thokchom Kumar, 54, son of (L) Yaima of Haokha Mamang Leikai and Sorenshangbam Khelen, 50, son of (L) Ningthemjao, Kiyam Siphai Amujam Leikai.
> 
> Kumar wasscratch by a splinter on his right arm while Khelen suffered a similar injury on his left thigh, informed sources.



* 2 injured in grenade explosion |*KanglaOnline.com

*Grenade explosion leaves 2 injured in Manipur*



> IMPHAL, June 7: Two persons were injured this evening around 6:20pm in a grenade explosion at Poijing Awang Leikai under Thoubal PS.
> 
> According to a police source, unidentified persons suspected to be militants lobbed a hand grenade at the residence of a school teacher identified as one Md Najimuddin, 48 son of (L) Jamaluddin, injuring two carpenters who were working at his house at the time when the grenade exploded.
> 
> The grenade exploded near the residential gate of the teacher.
> 
> The two injured have been identified as Mustaad, 32, son of Manigun of Moijing Chingya Leikai and M Ayajuddin, 34, son of (L) Md Sanaton of Moijing Kangjeibung.
> 
> Mustaad was hit by grenade splinters on his chest and shoulder while Ayajuddin was hit on his thighs.
> 
> Both were rushed to RIMS, however Mustaad was later shifted to the Shija Hospital after his condition deteriorated.
> 
> Mentioned may be made that in a similar attack earlier, unidentified persons had lobbed a grenade at the residence of the government school teacher on May 30 which was later picked up by the concerned police and defused.



* Grenade explosion leaves two injured |*KanglaOnline.com

*Naxalites attack forces at 2 places in Gadchiroli, Maharashtra*



> CHANDRAPUR: Two different teams of security forces carrying out anti-Naxalite operations in jungles were ambushed in Gadchiroli in intervening night of Thursday and Wednesday. Police jawans have sustained no casualty, but in one instance forces have claimed of injuring a few Naxalites in encounter.
> 
> Police sources said that the anti-Naxal operation clubbed with 'Grambhet' (reaching the villages) campaign is underway in Mayalghat jungles in Korchi tehsil. The team of C-60 commandos moving through the jungle was ambushed by Naxalites at around 10.30pm on Tuesday, which met with strong retaliation from police side. The gun battle lasted for 20 minutes after which rebels retreated into the jungle. Cops later found blood stains at several places on the encounter site, suggesting a few Naxalites might have been injured in the exchange of fire. A revolver, walkie-talkie, wire, a detonator and nine backpacks and other Naxal material was recovered from the place.



Naxalites attack forces at two places in Gadchiroli - Times Of India

*Militants open fire and injure 2 persons in Srinagar*



> Srinagar, June 7: Militants tonight fired at a former militant in Sadderbal area of Srinagar injuring two persons while security forces busted a militant hideout in the Central Kashmir district of Budgam and recovered huge cache of arms and ammunition.
> Police said that militants fired indiscriminately on Ghulam Hassan Mir, a shopkeeper, at Sadderbal near Hazratbal in Srinagar at around 9 p.m.
> Mir and one of his customers, Abdul Rashid, were injured in the firing. Both of them were rushed to SKIMS hospital for treatment.
> Mir, who hailed from Lurgam Tral in South Kashmir was running his shop in Sadderbal, Srinagar for last 8 years. He was a former militant who was released from the jail and had shun the militancy. He has received a bullet in his neck and doctors attending him said his condition is critical.
> Another person, Rashid who was also injured in the shoot out, has received a bullet in his leg and his condition is said to be out of danger. Both of them are being operated upon.
> Police said that the pheran (Kashmiri loose gown) clad militants fled from the scene after carrying out the attack. No militant outfit has so far claimed responsibility for the attack.
> The militant attack created panic in the area and shopkeepers pulled down their shutters and ran away for the safety as majority of the shops are open in the area till 10 p.m. Senior police officers rushed to the spot to take stock of the situation.
> Police cordoned off the area and some people were questioned about the militant attack. However, no one was detained.
> Tral area in South Kashmir where from Mir hailed is hot bed of militancy and the police suspected that the militants might have traveled all the way from Tral to target Mir.
> The attack comes a week after militants fired at security forces in the heart of Srinagar city with automatic weapons injuring 7 Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) personnel.
> The attack took place early in the morning on May 30 when two motor cycle born militants opened fire indiscriminately at a CRPF vehicle carrying jawans of the 82nd Battalion in Khanyar area of the old city. The vehicle was leaving their headquarters at Shiraz Cinema for law and order duty with the Rainawari police. Islamic Front (IF) had owned responsibility for that attack.
> Militants last night also fired upon the house of the Lumberdar of Qaimoh-Kulgam, Mohammad Sidiq Bhat, 45, son of Wali Mohammad resident of Gobbal in South Kashmir district of Kulgam. However, there was no loss of life or property in the incident. Police have registered a case and investigations have been taken up.
> Meanwhile police in Central Kashmir district of Budgam busted a hideout in Beerwah area and recovered arms and ammunition.
> A police spokesman said that Budgam Police along with 2 RR launched a search operation in village Hanji Lawaypora at Beerwah in Budgam district. He said during search operation a hideout was busted.
> The spokesman said two RPG grenades, four Chinese grenades, one Chinese pistol, one pistol magazine and three rounds of pistol ammunition were recovered.
> Police have registered a case (FIR No. 58/2012 under section 7/25 Arms Act) at Police Station Beerwah.



Former militant among 2 injured | Daily Excelsior


----------



## Areesh

> *Maoists kill daily labourer*
> 
> Koraput (Odisha), June 12 (PTI) Maoists killed a daily labourer in Odisha's Koraput district suspecting him to be a police informer, police said today. The ultras slit the throat of Subhra Huika (30), with a sharp edged weapon at Odia Pentha village in Narayanpatna area, about 85 km from here late last night, Koraput Superintendent of Police Awinash Kumar said. A letter bearing the name of Koraput-Srikakulam Division of Maoists was recovered from the spot which warned that anybody passing on information to the police would meet the same fate, police said. Huika was eliminated as he was acting as an informer of the police, they said. A massive combing operation has been launched and patrolling intensified in the area after the incident. The killing came four days after Maoists killed a 50-year-old man in a remote village under Bandhugaon police station area of the district on June 8 night. The victim was identified as Meleka Taudu of Manasdapadar village.



Maoists kill daily labourer, IBN Live News


----------



## 53fd

*1 injured in Kohima shooting in Nagaland:*



> In a suspected case of mistaken identity, a local taxi driver was injured when miscreants fired upon him with small arms here Thursday morning.
> 
> The victim identified as one Nevohu Rhakho (27), hailing from K Basa village, Phek suffered a bullet wound on his left thigh. He was rush to the hospital for treatment where his condition was stated to be out of danger.
> 
> The incident took placed at around 10:30 a.m. near petrol pump, Mohonkhola when at least three armed assailants arrived and fired upon the victim while he was waiting for a passenger who had gone to exchange LPG cooking gas from a nearby gas agency.
> 
> Police rushed to the spot and recovered three M20 and one 9mm empty cases. Case was registered with the South Police Station and investigation on.
> Orgs condemn shooting
> 
> KBUK: Vehemently condemning the shooting incident, wherein one of its bona fide member Nuvohu Rhakho, sustained bullet injuries, the Khulazu Basa Union Kohima (KBUK) said it denounced the attack on an innocent civilian, who was the sole bread earner in the family.
> 
> In a release, KBUK questioned &#8220;the motive of the assailants to take such a drastic action, as such arbitrary act is not only an insult to the victim but to the Naga people in general.&#8221;
> 
> Urging the responsible authority to nab the culprit(s) soon and award befitting punishment, KBUK also appealed to all right thinking citizens to condemn such dastardly act.
> 
> Lower Chandmari Panchayat: Also, strongly condemning the &#8220;senseless firing&#8221; by armed miscreants, Lower Chandmari Panchayat urged the authority responsible to apprehend culprit(s) soon and book them as per the law of the land.
> 
> In a release, LCP Kohima further urged different factions to immediately stop/desist from resorting to firing in public places for the safety of the innocent public.
> 
> Highway traders&#8217; union: Highway traders&#8217; union Mohonkhola Kohima, while condemning the firing incident, said the incident has created fear psychosis among the public.
> 
> The union also condemned &#8220;such terror act projected in the society where people are living peacefully over the years.&#8221;



One injured in Kohima shooting : Nagaland Post


----------



## Areesh

> Maoists blow up rail track in Chhattisgarh
> 
> A group of suspected Maoists allegedly blew up portion of a railway track on Kirandul- Visakhapatnam section here, affecting the transportation of iron ore from the mines in Chhattisgarh, police said.
> 
> According to police, a group of armed Maoists came to Bhansi railway station last night, which is about 10 km from Dantewada district headquarter, held the rail staff captive and then damaged a railway engine parked at the station, police said.



Maoists blow up rail track in Chhattisgarh - India - DNA


----------



## 53fd

*Kuki village chief kidnapped in Manipur*



> Unidentified armed men abducted Manglen Changsan, chief of Sardar Zoute in Senapati district's Sadar Hills allegedly for ransom on June 4 .
> 
> Sources said Changsan was the chief election agent of a Kuki legislator who won in the recently conducted 10th Manipur Assembly election from one of the Assembly Constituencies in Sadar Hills.
> 
> The matter has not been reported to the police.
> 
> Interestingly, the Kuki National Front (KNF), which is party to the ongoing Suspension of Operation (SoO) with the Government, has appealed to the abductors to release Changsan (52) safely immediately on humanitarian ground saying that he is innocent.
> 
> In a statement, the outfit's 'Civil Administrative Officer' (CAO) Robert said "This is the time to promote peace and understanding within the Kuki society and hence acts of barbarism like this is not at all acceptable" .
> 
> The CAO further said that Changsan's abduction will only create misunderstanding and chaos, said the statement issued today evening.



Kuki village chief kidnapped : 12th jun12 ~ E-Pao! Headlines

*Naxals kidnap panchayat samiti member in Maharashtra*



> NAGPUR: The first time Pamchayat Samiti member, Raveena Gavde, was kidnapped on Saturday night from remote Rajaram Khandla village in Aheri taluka. It is reportedly said the abduction was facilitated by Naxals to create panic among the elected representatives and the office-bearers of local civic body.
> 
> Raveena, who was reportedly staying with Mulchand, was to marry him on Tuesday.
> 
> Gave was elected to the local civic body in the Zilla Parishad and Panchayat Samiti election held in February earlier this year despite Naxals' resistance to the democratic process. Police, however, have categorically denied her kidnapping.
> 
> The abduction has forced the police and the district administration to go on the backfoot as the ultras have started targeting the elected representatives and office bearers of the local civic bodies just after the election for defying their diktat.
> 
> The rebels have also issued threats to the elected representatives to either quit their respective posts or else face their wrath. Due to this, several elected representatives from Bhamragarh and Etapalli in south Gadchiroli have already resigned from their posts citing personal or other reasons.
> 
> The Naxals had gunned down an NCP leader Kewal Atkamwar at Etapalli, and Bhamragarh Congress block president and incumbent chairperson of Panchayat Samiti Bahadur Shah Alam earlier this year to further strengthen their terror.



Naxals kidnap panchayat samiti member? - The Times of India

*Man &#8216;abducted' by Maoists in Odisha*



> A person is suspected to have been abducted by Maoists in Bisamkatak block of Rayagada district.
> 
> The victim is Nabaghan Wadeka of Khambasi village under Bisamkatak police station limits.
> 
> He is alleged to have taken away from his home by a group of persons suspected to be Maoists. When contacted Rayagada district Superintendent of Police (SP) Anup Krishna said they have received information about this allegation of abduction and investigation is on to find out the truth. Wadeka is suspected to have faced wrath of Leftist ultras as he was involved in some developmental works taken up by the Vedanta Alumina Limited (VAL).
> 
> According to sources, Wadeka is now involved in the construction of a school building in the area, which was sponsored by the VAL.
> 
> Maoists are also opposing the mining and refinery projects of VAL.
> 
> It is suspected that Maoists may have abducted him to threaten him to refrain from the work. It may be noted that in recent past abductions have become a major tool of Maoists. In April the Odisha State Organising Committee (OSOC) had abducted two Italian tourists in Kandhamal district.
> 
> Few days after that Maoists of Andhra-Odisha Border Special Zonal Committee (AOBSZC) had abducted Laxmipur MLA Jhina Hikaka. All the hostages had been released safely after mediation. But in May Maoists had abducted an assistant sub-inspector of police in Nuapada district who was murdered after few hours.



The Hindu : NATIONAL / OTHER STATES : Man

*Coal mine supervisor abducted in Meghalaya*



> JOWAI: A coal mine supervisor, identified as Dhon Bahadur Kharka, was allegedly kidnapped by masked miscreants from Myrsiang village on Tuesday evening.
> 
> Sources on Thursday informed that a group of unidentified persons masked and armed with lethal weapons came to a coal mine at Lamyrsiang village and abducted Kharka.
> 
> Abduction cases in the mineral rich Khliehriat Sub-Division has been on the rise recently. Few days back, Khliehriat Police recovered the bodies of two non-tribal coal traders who were allegedly kidnapped by unknown miscreants.
> 
> Last month a school boy was rescued from a jungle in Lanka, Assam and three of the kidnappers were also shot dead during encounter with Jaintia Police.
> 
> In another incident, a 62-year-old woman who sells vegetables at coal labourer&#8217;s camp in coal mine areas at Kyrluh was allegedly killed by unknown miscreants.
> 
> Sources informed, the woman identified as Tredarihun Paslein of Mynthlu village under Sumer Patorship was strangulated to death and the perpetrators later concealed her body in a nearby jungle.



Coal mine supervisor abducted | The Shillong Times


*Panchayat member's house attacked in Kashmir, terror threats forcing many to quit*



> SRINAGAR: Unidentified gunmen attacked a panchayat (village self-government) member's house with automatic rifles at Gaffabal in Jammu & Kashmir's Kulgam district on Thursday night. The attack came two days after the terrorist group Jaish-e-Mohammad had asked village local bodies' members in the area to resign. The warning and the latest attack has triggered mass resignations of 'panchs' and 'sarpanchs' in south Kashmir, where Kulgam is located.
> 
> Police said Mushtaq Ahmad Bhat and his family was home at the time of the attack, but they escaped unhurt.
> 
> Panchayat elections were held in the state after three decades last year and seen as the government's attempts to capitalize on an unprecedented spell of calm and an all time dip in militant violence. The government recently empowered panchayats with more powers for more effective governance at the grassroots level.
> 
> Reports said the Jaish-e-Muhammad's purported treat along with a similar warning from the Lashkar-e-Taiba (LeT) earlier has so far forced about 20 panch and sarpanchs to resign. A number of sarpanchs and panchs have been shot at, mostly in their legs, in the valley since LeT's warning earlier this year.
> 
> But officials have denied any such resignations. "None of the panchayat members have submitted their resignations officially," an official said. But local newspapers carried notices of at least seven panchayat members, including women, from Rajpora in south Kashmir's Pulwama district announcing their resignations on Friday.
> 
> "We inform everybody that we have nothing to do with panchayats and are not affiliated with any political party," one of the notices said.
> 
> Police chief K Rajendra Kumar assured full security to panchayat members in case they ask for it.
> 
> A police officer said they were trying to establish the veracity of the posters threatening panchayat members. ``(We are verifying) whether the posters were actually issued by militant organisations or someone else to keep them away from day-to-day work," he said.



Panchayat member's house attacked in Kashmir, terror threats forcing many to quit - Times Of India


----------



## Areesh

> *Maoists torch 3 more kendu leaf godowns*
> 
> BALANGIR: Maoists continued their violent campaign against government-run tendu leaf business in Western Odisha by setting fire to three godowns in Balangir district's Khaprakhol area. The arson on Sunday night followed similar attacks on 13 tendu leaf storehouses in Balangir and Nuapada districts on Friday and Saturday. Police said the arsonists had come in separate groups and torched the godowns at Singhbahali, Bharuamunda and Badtia villages even as villagers remained mute spectators. The Maoists left only after the godowns were completely burnt.



Maoists torch 3 more kendu leaf godowns - The Times of India


----------



## 53fd

*Naxals destroy liquor shops, beat traders in Chhattisgarh*



> Launching an anti-liquor campaign, armed Naxals raided illegal liquor shops in Bijapur district's Madder village and destroyed huge quantity of foreign and country made liquors last night, police said. The ultras also beat up the liquor traders and asked them not to sell it. They took out a rally and raised slogans against addiction to liquor and other intoxicated substance. They advised the villagers to keep them away from such things. Illegal liquor trade flourished in the village since long and Maoists also torched a contractor's jeep that was carrying liquor to the village and destroyed the liquor bottles in Pegadapalli village three months back. UNI XC-BDG SW AS1546 NNNN



http://news.webindia123.com/news/articles/India/20120612/2003036.html

*15 Persons Kidnapped by KPLT in Karbi Anglong, Assam*



> Fifteen persons of P Das & Company, an old and premiere Assamese private construction company, executing the Longlit hydro-power project, were abducted on Sunday by suspected Karbi Peoples&#8217; Liberation Tigers (KPLT) militants in Karbi Anglong district. Sources said that a group of heavily armed KPLT ultras, dressed in army fatigues, stormed the project site, about 34-km from Diphu, under the Manja police station, and kidnapped the brother of a Naga sub-contractor of P Das & Company, three labourers of the sub contractor, a cook of the company and 10 other Adivashi labourers.
> 
> Sources said that the rebels were speaking in Nagamese and Hindi. The private security guards of P Das & Company at the project site were also beaten up the militants, sources added. However, machinery worth crores of rupees present in the project site remained untouched. Senior police officials have rushed to the spot. A massive search operation has been launched to rescue the abducted labourers. In already a power starved State, these incidents are a setback for the ongoing projects. The State Government should seriously consider of giving security to complete the projects.



15 Persons Kidnapped by KPLT in Karbi Anglong | Northeast Today


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill tribal labourer in Odisha*



> A tribal labourer was murdered in cold blood by Maoists in Narayanpatna block of Koraput district on Monday night.
> 
> He was identified as Subra Huika (30).
> 
> He was a resident of Odia Pentha village of Narayanpatna block.
> 
> His body was found on Narayanpatna-Laxmipur road at distance of 2 km from Narayanpatna. The assailants had slit open the throat of the victim with some sharp weapon.
> 
> A letter from Koraput-Srikakulam Division of Maoists was recovered from the spot. This letter was signed by Daya, who leads this Maoist group. It may be noted that this group was involved in the abduction of Laxmipur Member of Legislative Assembly Jhina Hikaka in April.
> 
> Through the letter the ultras claimed that they had murdered the tribal youth as he was a police informer and was providing information to police regarding movement of Maoists in the area.
> 
> The Maoists also threatened similar fate for anyone who will help police in anti-Maoist operations.
> 
> But police sources refuted this allegation and said it was another cold murder by Maoists to terrorise the common mass.
> 
> Combing operation has been started in the area to track down the murderers.
> 
> Maoists have continued with murders in Koraput district after they released Laxmipur Member of Legislative Assembly Jhina Hikaka, who had been abducted by them in April.
> 
> This recent killing by Maoists came a few days after they murdered 50 year old Meleka Taudu in similar manner at Manaspadar village under Bandhugaon block. On June 8 night the ultras had abducted Taudu and slit his throat to murder him.
> 
> A contractor Jami Rajendra Prasad (40) from Narayanpatna block was murdered by Maoists at Gechela under Laxmipur police station limits on Narayanpatna-Laxmipur road on May 11.
> 
> The ultras had also murdered Balaram Nayak (27) by slitting open his throat at Tentuliguma under Baipariguda police station limits in Koraput district on May 2 night.



The Hindu : NATIONAL / OTHER STATES : Maoists kill tribal labourer

*Civil contractor shot dead by Naxals in Maharashtra*



> NAGPUR: The Naxal action team struck again in Gadchiroli. This time, the armed guerillas in civil attires shot dead Sanjay Mandal, a civil contractor, after calling him out of his residence on the pretext of some work at Pendhri in Dhanora taluka on Monday evening.
> 
> The incident took place within short distance from the Pendhri sub-police station. The Maharashtra-Chhattisgarh border too is within 15 km from the place where the Naxals killed the contractor in cold blood.
> 
> Victim Sanjay Mandal, engaged in road construction work between Pendhri-Pakhanjur, was fetched to a place close to his residence by two Naxals in civil dress where the rebels pumped three bullets into Mandal's body from close range, leaving him dead on spot.
> 
> Police said that pistol was used to fire the bullets. Sources from the security agencies claimed that Mandal was earlier known to be close to the rebels.
> 
> Though Naxals are known to oppose projects like road constructions, the motive behind Mandal's killing was yet to be clear.
> 
> Last month, the Naxals had abducted and killed a supervisor at Gatta Jambhia after picking him up from his construction site. The Naxals learnt to have warned the supervisor Tapan Tembhare not to engage labourers at cheaper rate.



Civil contractor shot dead by Naxals - Times Of India


----------



## Windjammer

*Militants kill National Conference worker in Srinagar*

Militants Friday afternoon shot at and killed a prominent ruling National Conference (NC) worker here.

A senior police officer said militants fired pistol shots from a close range at Abdul Rahman Ganai, an NC worker who was returning home after offering Friday prayers in a local mosque at Natipora in uptown Srinagar.

"Ganai received two critical bullet injuries and succumbed while being shifted to hospital for treatment," the officer said.

His body was shifted to police hospital later.Senior police officers rushed to the spot. Police parties searched the area.

No group has yet claimed responsibility for the attack.
Militants kill National Conference worker in Srinagar


----------



## Windjammer

*Two Congress leaders killed in Murshidabad district*
Baharampore(WB), June 19, 2012 (PTI)
Two Congress leaders were today killed when miscreants threw bombs at them in West Bengal's Murshidabad district, police sources said.

Superintendent of Police Humayun Kabir said Rezaul Haque and Hannan Sheikh were killed by unidentified miscreants near Diha village, about 25 km from the district headquarters town of Baharampore.

Haque (50), the Congress leader of Nabagram panchayat samiti and Sheikh (40) the Congress leader of Shibpur gram were returning to Nabagram from Baharampore on a motorcycle, when unidentified miscreants threw bombs at them killing both of them at the spot at Diha village at around 3 pm, the sources said.

Police teams and reinforcements have been rushed to the area as there was tension in the area, the sources added.

The UPA presidential candidate Pranab Mukherjee represents Jangipur parliamentary seat in Murshidabad district.

Two Congress leaders killed in Murshidabad district


----------



## Windjammer

Station master abducted, Howrah-Delhi Main line disrupted
Kolkata, June 20, 2012, (PTI)
The station master and a railway porter were today abducted from a railway station between Madhupur and JhaJha allegedly by Maoists.

Train services on the Howrah-Delhi Main line were disrupted after the incident.
Eastern railway sources here said the station master and the porter were abducted at around 1030 hours allegedly by a group of Maoists.

Giving details, Jamalpur's Railway Police Superintendent Amitabh Das said the Maoists abducted station master Vijay Kumar and porter Dukhan Mahto at gunpoint.
*
The Maoists kidnapped the railwaymen apparently to teach them a lesson for defying their bandh call, Das said.*

Station master abducted, Howrah-Delhi Main line disrupted


----------



## fd24

Windjammer said:


> Station master abducted, Howrah-Delhi Main line disrupted
> Kolkata, June 20, 2012, (PTI)
> The station master and a railway porter were today abducted from a railway station between Madhupur and JhaJha allegedly by Maoists.
> 
> Train services on the Howrah-Delhi Main line were disrupted after the incident.
> Eastern railway sources here said the station master and the porter were abducted at around 1030 hours allegedly by a group of Maoists.
> 
> Giving details, Jamalpur's Railway Police Superintendent Amitabh Das said the Maoists abducted station master Vijay Kumar and porter Dukhan Mahto at gunpoint.
> *
> The Maoists kidnapped the railwaymen apparently to teach them a lesson for defying their bandh call, Das said.*
> 
> Station master abducted, Howrah-Delhi Main line disrupted



Seems to be a daily occurrence and i hope the authorities get on top of it.
I find it typically incredible that our Indians are on this forum in their packs hovering to post on subjects such as mangos bananas and in fact anything to do with faults with our nation yet threads like this they dare not venture. Perhaps they are looking for an escapism from their own realities. Perhaps living in a world with their heads buried in the sand has become a way of life for them. The obsession is so so deep...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

superkaif said:


> Seems to be a daily occurrence and i hope the authorities get on top of it.
> I find it typically incredible that our Indians are on this forum in their packs hovering to post on subjects such as mangos bananas and in fact anything to do with faults with our nation yet threads like this they dare not venture. Perhaps they are looking for an escapism from their own realities. Perhaps living in a world with their heads buried in the sand has become a way of life for them. The obsession is so so deep...



Consider this, Pakistan is virtually on war footing with this WOT menace, where as India is supposedly a land for Snow white.
And as for the fruit fan boys or more precise the Bharti Banana Bunch, you know what they say, small things amuse little minds. !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fd24

Windjammer said:


> Consider this, Pakistan is virtually on war footing with this WOT menace, where as India is supposedly a land for Snow white.
> And as for the fruit fan boys or more precise the Bharti Banana Bunch, you know what they say, small things amuse little minds. !!



Its an eye opener that they sit here on  - probably the BEST defense forum around watching for the slightest bit of news on our nation and come on here like an infestation to point out our inadequacies and threads like this show us clearly they have perhaps given in on their own issues. Mate it wouldn't be the same without them however the irony is they are simply obsessed with our nation in a frenzied manner...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

superkaif said:


> Seems to be a daily occurrence and i hope the authorities get on top of it.
> I find it typically incredible that our Indians are on this forum in their packs hovering to post on subjects such as mangos bananas and in fact anything to do with faults with our nation *yet threads like this they dare not venture.* Perhaps they are looking for an escapism from their own realities. Perhaps living in a world with their heads buried in the sand has become a way of life for them. The obsession is so so deep...



superkaif , this thread happens to be sticky, and we rarely see any discussions here.

Also, since some Pakistani members seem quicker and enthusiastic to post and update on this sticky, only thing left for most of us Indians is read the article.


----------



## fd24

Syama Ayas said:


> superkaif , this thread happens to be sticky, and we rarely see any discussions here.
> 
> Also, since some Pakistani members seem quicker and enthusiastic to post and update on this sticky, only thing left for most of us Indians is read the article.



and roam around the net entering "Pakistan bad news"? - Give me a break and check the last 24 hours. Incredible infestation on PDF. You are a sensible poster on here so its not aimed at you. Its the morons that have several IDs that come and go after trolling. Some of your countrymen highlight bad news in our nation with the pretense of you living in a perfect shining democracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ganga

superkaif said:


> Seems to be a daily occurrence and i hope the authorities get on top of it.
> I find it typically incredible that our Indians are on this forum in their packs hovering to post on subjects such as mangos bananas and in fact anything to do with faults with our nation yet threads like this they dare not venture. Perhaps they are looking for an escapism from their own realities. Perhaps living in a world with their heads buried in the sand has become a way of life for them. The obsession is so so deep...


 
Most of the Indians here belong to the urban middle-class and are really not affected by this Maoist problem.Maoist never attack urban areas but villages deep within the country.That's why majority of the Indians lurking here do not bother much about it.In a country as big as India and as heavily populated like India people really don't have the time nor interest in knowing what's going on deep inside the country.The country's media too is not very interested.There are always more spicy stories to follow.As the saying goes "bade bade desho mein choti choti baate hoti rehti hain"........


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

superkaif said:


> and roam around the net entering "Pakistan bad news"? - Give me a break and check the last 24 hours. Incredible infestation on PDF. You are a sensible poster on here so its not aimed at you. Its the morons that have several IDs that come and go after trolling. Some of your countrymen highlight bad news in our nation with the pretense of you living in a perfect shining democracy.



Trolls are ubiquitous on pdf , with no nationality specifically tied to them, if Indian troll bother you so much, just report them.

I spent near to 15mins reporting trolls on one thread and i can say the effort paid off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

Ganga said:


> Most of the Indians here belong to the urban middle-class and are really not affected by this Maoist problem.Maoist never attack urban areas but villages deep within the country.That's why majority of the Indians lurking here do not bother much about it.In a country as big as India and as heavily populated like India people really don't have the time nor interest in knowing what's going on deep inside the country.The country's media too is not very interested.There are always more spicy stories to follow.As the saying goes "bade bade desho mein choti choti baate hoti rehti hain"........



Thanks for the honesty - so one can deduce from your post - 
1. The "middle class" are not concerned about terrorism in your own nation?
2. Indians "are lurking" here and dont care about their nations issues?
3. India is so big that people are not interested whats going on deep inside it? (my favourite)
4. Indias media is not interested in the sad loss of innocent people due to terrorism? 
Incredible..... i rest my case.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

manofwar said:


> The only reason for this is that we do not want to get into any unnecessary fights, which are common throughout threads which have a sizeable Indian presence............It's always something like this-
> 
> 1st guy- *Hmmm.........it's a problem, Congress should be removed, it's sucking the country*
> 
> 2nd guy- ^^ exactly
> 
> 3rd guy(RazPak)- India is a land of suckers................
> 
> 4rth guy(Aryan_B)-^^ you are right..............in fact this link proves it true.............
> (posts a link about how India is dirty, poor, illiterate, overspending on arms)
> 
> It's almost the same in every thread





Despite the traditional response, its interesting to note that Maoism remains strong in the states that don't have Congress Govt.


----------



## Windjammer

Syama Ayas said:


> superkaif , this thread happens to be sticky, and we rarely see any discussions here.
> 
> Also, *since some Pakistani members seem quicker and enthusiastic to post and update on this sticky*, only thing left for most of us Indians is read the article.



If you want to know what the term enthusiastic means, check out the sticky on "Acts of terrorism in Pakistan", the obsessive mind there will keep you informed even if an auto rickshaw back fires in down town Peshawar, in a faint hope that a bomb may have gone off.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 45'22'

superkaif said:


> Thanks for the honesty - so one can deduce from your post -
> 1. The "middle class" are not concerned about terrorism in your own nation?
> 2. Indians "are lurking" here and dont care about their nations issues?
> 3. India is so big that people are not interested whats going on deep inside it? (my favourite)
> 4. Indias media is not interested in the sad loss of innocent people due to terrorism?
> Incredible..... i rest my case.


1)Dont mix terrorism and maoism,they are different things-their motives,their targets etc
2)Indian are lurking here becoz of the stuffs going here,someone has to defend its country
3)India is not that big that it is not looking in its internal problems,many soldiers have sacrificed their lifes in this war
4)Come to India and see what Indian media reports on maoists
and 1 more thing the war mongers here in pdf doesnt represent GOI or GOP
GOI is not interested in these threads


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

superkaif said:


> Thanks for the honesty - so one can deduce from your post -
> 1. The "middle class" are not concerned about terrorism in your own nation?
> 2. Indians "are lurking" here and dont care about their nations issues?
> 3. India is so big that people are not interested whats going on deep inside it? (my favourite)
> 4. Indias media is not interested in the sad loss of innocent people due to terrorism?
> Incredible..... i rest my case.



As strange as it might seem larger part of Indian middle class does view Maoist threat that way.

Considering that Maoism is limited to rural areas also, some states were successful in flushing out Maoist activities . 

I don't think many Indians would consider Maoists are terrorists considering most of their attacks are directed at security forces. Though some of them do use terror as a tactic.


----------



## fd24

Syama Ayas said:


> As strange as it might seem larger part of Indian middle class does view Maoist threat that way.
> 
> Considering that Maoism is limited to rural areas also, some states were successful in flushing out Maoist activities .
> 
> I don't think many Indians would consider Maoists are terrorists considering most of their attacks are directed at security forces. Though some of them do use terror as a tactic.



The problem is we have to remove the Maoist threat - if you dont wish to refer to it as "terrorism" then lets differ as i believe their actions are those relating to terrorism. Too many civilians and soldiers lives have been lost for this to be swept under the carpet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ganga

superkaif said:


> Thanks for the honesty - so one can deduce from your post -
> 1. The "middle class" are not concerned about terrorism in your own nation?
> 2. Indians "are lurking" here and dont care about their nations issues?
> 3. India is so big that people are not interested whats going on deep inside it? (my favourite)
> 4. Indias media is not interested in the sad loss of innocent people due to terrorism?
> Incredible..... i rest my case.



The thing is that you are concerned about an issue only when something bad happens to you or your near ones.The Maoist problem really does not hit the middle-class.So why bother at all?On the other Jihadi terror has hit right at the heart of urban India.That's why so much attention is given to Jihadi terror.As it happens in other parts of the world it is the poor who always suffer.Indian media is also to be blamed for this attitude.The best documentary about the Maoist insurrection was broadcasted by a foreign media channel (AL Jazeera).


----------



## lem34

manofwar said:


> The only reason for this is that we do not want to get into any unnecessary fights, which are common throughout threads which have a sizeable Indian presence............It's always something like this-
> 
> 1st guy- Hmmm.........it's a problem, Congress should be removed, it's sucking the country
> 
> 2nd guy- ^^ exactly
> 
> 3rd guy(RazPak)- India is a land of suckers................
> 
> 4rth guy(Aryan_B)-^^ you are right..............in fact this link proves it true.............
> (posts a link about how India is dirty, poor, illiterate, overspending on arms)
> 
> It's almost the same in every thread



These abusive ad hominem personal attacks from you are unhelpful
*
Armed Conflicts in India*

Almost every state has separatist movements, many of them armed. A large number of Muslims were killed in the past few years across the country and the numbers are on a steady rise. On top of that India has become a paraya for its neighbours. None of its neighbours appreciate their closeness to India and they all blame it for meddling in their affairs.

63 per cent of Indias new budget will go to the military, police, administration and debt service (2008-09). The military might of centric Hindu elites in Delhi isolated people of Jammu & Kashmir and the northeastern states. It is difficult for any community to feel part of a larger country when the armed forces of the country are deployed to silence them.

According to an Indian official report , 165 of Indias 602 districts  mostly in states like Chhattisgarh, Andhra Pradesh, Jharkhand, Bihar, Orissa, West Bengal, Maharashtra, Madhya Pradesh and Uttar Pradesh  are badly affected by tribal and dalit violence, which government termed as Maoist terror. Indias military spending was recorded at US $21.7 billion in 2006 and it planned to spend $26.5 billion during 2008/09 financial year. 85 percent of the Armys budget is spent on the enormous manpower of 1,316,000, which is the fourth largest in the world.

India experienced a rapid increase in demand for security in the period following the Mumbai attacks. Thanks to terrorism imports by worlds weapon industry! India is now one of the worlds most terror-prone countries, with a death toll second only to Iraq, says a report from the National Counter terrorism Center in Washington. Indias crime rates, already some of the highest in the world, are also rising, as is the incidence of corporate espionage. Approximately 5.5 million private security guards employed by about 15,000 security companies in India. As an industry,it is now the countrys largest corporate taxpayer. (CAPSI report)

In 2005, Business Week reported that India became Israels largest importer of weapons, accounting for about half of the $3.6 billion worth of weapons exported by the Jewish state.

Do remember that 34 years ago, NSG was created by Americans. Hence it has been their onus to convince the group to grant the waiver to India to carry out the multi-billion dollar business as India is a large market, says former Atomic Energy Commission chairman, Mr P K Iyengar.

*Booming industry of Terrorism Experts and Security Research Institutes in India*

With the emergence of Hindutva fascist forces and their alliance with Neo cons and Zionists, India witnessed a sharp increase in the number of research institutes, media houses and lobbying groups. According to a study by Think Tanks & Civil Societies Program at the University of Pennsylvania, India has 422 think tanks, second only to the US, which has over 2,000 such institutions.

Out of 422 recognized Indian think tanks, around 63 are engaged in security research and foreign policy matters, which are heavily funded by global weapon industry. Indias Retired spies, Police officers, Military personals, Diplomats and Journalists are hired by such national security & foreign policy research institutes which gets enormous fund from global weapon industry. These dreaded institutions are in fact has a hidden agenda. Behind the veil, they work as the public relations arm of weapon industry. They create fake terror stories with the help of media and intelligence wing, manipulate explosions through criminals in areas of tribals, dalits or minorities in order to get public acceptance for weapon contracts.

By creating conflicts in this poor country, Brahmin spin masters get huge commission from the sale of weapons to government forces. To this corrupt bureaucrats, Indias National Interest simply means their self Interest. Their lobbying power bring more wealth to their families as lucrative jobs, citizenship of rich countries and educational opportunities abroad.

Mentionable that India is one of the worlds largest weapons importers. Between 2000 and 2007 India ranked worlds second largest arms importer accounting for 7.5 % of all major weapons transfers. It stood fourth among the largest military spender in terms of purchasing power in 2007 followed by US, China and Russia.

Over 1,130 companies in 98 countries manufacture arms, ammunitions and components. 90 % of Conventional arms exports in the world are from the permanent five members of the United Nations Security Council namely USA, UK, Russia, China & France. The countries of Africa, Latin America, Asia, and the Middle East hold 51 per cent of the worlds heavy weapons.

The Defence Offset Facilitation Agency estimating the expenditure on the sector at USD 100 billion for next five years. At least 38 court cases relating to arms agreements are still pending against bureaucrats and military officers. Hindu fascist forces currently enjoy upper hand in media, civil service, judiciary, defence and educational streams of Indian society. Sooner or later, 25,000 strong democratic institutions in India will be collapsed and the country will be transformed to a limited democracy under the rule of security regime like Turkey or Israel. Hindutvas security centric nationalism never was capable of bringing peace and protection to the life of our ordinary citizens.

According to Global Peace Index, India currently ranked on bottom, (122 with 2.422 score). Interestingly, our favourite arms supplier, Israel is among the worst performer when it comes to peace ranking. (141). It reminds a simple fact that the peace cannot be attained by sophisticated security apparatus.

Further more, India topped on Asian Risk Prospects -2009, with the highest political and social risk, scoring 6.87, mainly because of internal and external instability (PERC)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*3 CRPF jawans injured in grenade attack in Kashmir*



> SRINAGAR : Three CRPF personnel were injured today in a grenade attack by militants on their picket in Sopore town of north Kashmir&#8217;s Baramulla district, police said.
> 
> Unidentified militants hurled a grenade at the picket of 179 Battalion CRPF in Sopore town, 52 kms from here, resulting in injuries to three jawans, they said.
> 
> The injured jawans have been admitted to a hospital while security forces have launched an operation to track down the militants involved in the attack.
> 
> No militant outfit has claimed responsibility for the attack so far. (AGENCIES)



Daily Excelsior....News Page

*2 gunned down by GNLA in Meghalaya*



> Altogether two persons were gunned down by suspected Garo National Liberation Army (GNLA) militants in Garo Hills yesterday. Police said here today that a surrendered GNLA cadre identified as Sonaram R Sangma was killed by a group of GNLA ultras at a village near Nangalbibra, in South Garo Hills.
> 
> In another incident, a Village Defence Party (VDP) secretary identified as Sengkan K Sangma was shot dead by another group of GNLA militants at Dajong area near Mendipathar in East Garo Hills police said.
> 
> A group of ten armed militants carried out the killing, police said adding that the GNLA even left a note near his body claiming responsibility.
> 
> The note which was written on a GNLA letter pad was signed by the self styled area commander of northern command.
> 
> The note stated that Sangma was killed since he was a dacoit leader and informer of the police. UNI RRK AK RD1355 NNNN



http://news.webindia123.com/news/Articles/India/20120616/2005732.html

*Army jawan killed in militant firing in Kashmir*



> SRINAGAR, June 19: An Army jawan was today killed in militant firing on a security picket in Kupwara district, officials said.
> 
> Militants opened fire on Rani post in Handwara, in the wee hours, wounding Lance Naik Rajesh Kumar, they said.
> 
> He later succumbed to the injuries at hospital.
> 
> Efforts are on to nab the militants, who fled in the face of retaliation by security personnel, they said.
> 
> No militant outfit has so far claimed responsibility for the incident. (PTI)



Daily Excelsior....News Page


----------



## Windjammer

*One policeman killed, rail tracks blasted during Maoist bandh*

Ranchi, June 27, 2012, (PTI)

Maoists today fired on a patrolling party killing a policeman and blew up tracks disrupting rail service in Dhanbad district as the 24-hour Jharkhand bandh called by the banned CPI(Maoist) got underway in the state.

The bandh which began at midnight last is in protest against reported arrest of Maoist cadres in neighbouring Odisha.

One policeman was killed and 15 others were injured when the Maoists opened fire on a patrolling party at Topchanchi near Grand Trunk road in Dhanbad district, about 210 km from here, Divisional Commander of the Railway Protection Force Shashi Kumar said.
He said the injured were admitted to a hospital in Dhanbad.

The rebels blasted railway tracks near Tetulmari in Dhanbad district, disrupting railway services for over six hours, he said and added the tracks were repaired around 7.30 am.
The Maoists also blew up the building of Hehegarha railway station and blasted a stretch of railway lines near the station in Latehar district, about 100 km from Ranchi, he added.

One policeman killed, rail tracks blasted during Maoist bandh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Maoists wreak havoc in Jharkhand, disrupt train services : East, News - India Today


----------



## IndoCarib

India insurgency specialists have not posted this news piece !


*India police kill '17 Maoists' in Chhattisgarh*

Police in India say they have killed 17 Maoist rebels in an overnight clash in the central state of Chhattisgarh.

Six personnel of the paramilitary Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) were wounded in the clash in the rebel-dominated Bijapur district, they said.

The BBC's Salman Ravi in the state capital, Raipur, says local villagers, mostly tribals, have held a protest, contesting the police claim.

They have alleged that most of those killed were villagers, not insurgents.

The Maoists are active in more than a third of India's 600-odd districts. They say they are fighting for the rights of the poor peasants and labourers.

Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has described them as the biggest internal security challenge facing India.

Fighting started late Thursday night when the policemen were carrying out an operation in the dense forests of Basaguda.

A senior police officer in Bijapur, Prashant Agarwal, told the BBC that they had recovered a large number of arms and ammunition from the area.

Mr Agarwal said only five of the bodies had been identified so far and that they were trying to identity the others.

BBC News - India police kill '17 Maoists' in Chhattisgarh


----------



## black_jack

*Naxals are fighting a losing battle: CRPF DIG*

Stressing that naxals shunning the path of violence is just a matter of time, a top CRPF official today appealed to the people from insurgency-hit areas to stand up against militancy. KP Singh, who recently took charge as the Deputy Inspector General of Police of CRPF in the
naxal-infested district in Maharashtra, said that his optimism stem from effective policing techniques being adopted by agencies.

"The armed struggle by Maoists is on wane. They will have to shun violence and join the mainstream. In fact the rebels are fighting a losing battle. They will soon have to come to the negotiating table," Singh said.

Singh took over from Satish Khandare who was transferred in the wake of Pustola incident in March in which 14 CRPF troopers were killed in a landmine blast by the ultras.

"In fact, people should protest against the naxal violence. The militancy in Punjab was eliminated due to public support," he pointed out.

The DIG, who heads six CRPF battalions, including elite CoBRA battalion, justified the deployment of paramilitary forces to contain the Red menace.

"The naxal insurgency has now become a law and order problem and thus falls under the police domain," he said, adding the effectiveness of policing must not be gauged by the number of casualties suffered by the forces at the hands of the naxals.

Singh informed that more than 30 naxal cadres and as many number of the sympathisers have been apprehended in the last few months.

Naxals are fighting a losing battle: CRPF DIG - Hindustan Times


----------



## Abingdonboy

Bengal virtually free from Maoist threat: Chidambaram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black_jack

Maoist arrested with Rs 5 lakh

GAYA: Shrawan Manjhi, suspected to be a Maoist, was arrested from Maqsoodpur village under Khizarsarai police station area in Gaya district on July 5 night and a loaded countrymade pistol and Rs 5 lakh in cash seized from him.

City SP Babu Ram told mediapersons on Friday afternoon that the cash recovered from the Maoist's possession was earlier received by him as extortion money from a construction company engaged in the execution of development schemes in the district. The money was to be remitted to the leadership of the ultra leftist outfit.

According to the City SP, the Maoist was wanted by the police in connection with four different cases registered against him with Khizarsarai and Atri police station areas of the district. Manjhi was also involved in the burning of a JCB machine of the same construction company from which the Maoist ultimately realised the 'levy'. The JCB machine was burnt a few weeks back under Atri police station area.

Extortion money, called levy by the Maoists, remains the main source of funding for the rebels and if sources are to be believed, even block level officials of the development-related departments deputed in the Naxal-affected areas allegedly buy peace with the Reds by giving a part of the cut money received by them (officials) to the Naxals. Quite a few officials do not want to reside at the comparatively unsafe block headquarters to avoid the wish list of the Naxals.


Maoist arrested with Rs 5 lakh - The Times of India


----------



## ajtr




----------



## black_jack

*Maoist Shot Dead in Odisha*

Bhubaneswar, Jul 9 (IANS): A member of the Maoist People's Liberation Front of India (PLFI) group was gunned down by police in Odisha Monday, a day after a ruling Biju Janata Dal (BJD) worker was allegedly killed by the group, an official said.

Acting on a tip-off, a special police squad raided the PLFI hideout at Sundergarh district's Udugaon village, about 500 km from the steel city of Rourkela, Deputy Inspector General of Police Jaswant Singh Jethwa told reporters.

The police retaliated when the gang members opened fire at them.

While one PLFI member was killed, four others of the group, including their leader, Dilip Singh, were injured, Jethwa said.

The injured extremists have been admitted to a hospital. A group member has been detained for interrogation, he said.

Police have recovered several weapons, including an AK-47, one self-loading rifle and pistol and about 126 bullets.

PLFI is a Maoist group active on the bordering area of Odisha and Jharkhand. The group had claimed responsibility for the killing a BJD worker in the region a day ago.

Hardeep Singh, 43, was kidnapped by the PLIF members Saturday evening when he was on way home from a road construction site. His bullet riddled body was found a day later near Bileigarh village in the same district.

The PLIF is responsible for a series of crimes in the region, including extortion and murder, in the region, Jethwa added.

Maoist Shot Dead in Odisha


----------



## Windjammer

*Maoists kill son of BJD leader*
*
Bolangir (Odisha), July 11, 2012, (PTI):*
Barely three days after the killing of a former Naib Sarpanch in Malkangiri district, armed Maoists killed the son of a ruling BJD leader and block Chairman in Bolangir district early today, police said.

About 30 heavily armed ultras, including women, struck at the house of Khaprakhol block Chairman Ganeshram Bhoi at village Sanaguchibhata in the wee hours looking for his son Sashiram Bhoi (42), they said.

On being told by the family members that Sashi was away, the Maoists went out but re-entered the house soon to find Sashi inside and tied him to a pole after overpowering his brother and others, they said.

The red rebels thrashed Sashi with rifle buts before killing him with a bayonet, a police official said adding Ganeshram was not present when the incident took place.

The ultras left a poster written in Odia and bearing the name of Bargarh-Bolangir-Mahasamund Divisisional Committee of CPI (Maoist) which accused Sashi of exploiting naxals and misusing their name for his own benefit, the official said.

Combing was intensified in the area by the security forces after the killing, which was the third in Patnagarh sub-division of Bolangir district this year, he said adding Ganeshram Bhoi had received threats from the red rebels earlier.

The killing came three days after the Maoists gunned down a former Naib Sarpanch of Markapadar in Malkangiri district suspecting him to be a police informer.

Barely a week ago, members of Peoples Liberation Front of India (PLFI) shot BJD leader and former Rajgangpur chairman Hardeep Singh dead.

On Monday, Maoists abducted two tribals of Elengabalsa village in Koraput protesting the arrest of two of their supporters. 

A group of armed ultras set ablaze several road building machines in Orkel area of Malkangiri district yesterday, sources said.

Maoists kill son of BJD leader


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

IndoCarib said:


> India insurgency specialists have not posted this news piece !
> 
> 
> *India police kill '17 Maoists' in Chhattisgarh*
> 
> 
> BBC News - India police kill '17 Maoists' in Chhattisgarh




just saw this

BBC News - India police 'killed tribals, not Maoists' in Chhattisgarh



> *Rights activists in India say 17 people killed by paramilitary police in Chhattisgarh state in June were local tribespeople and not Maoist rebels.*
> 
> In a new report, the activists said tribals who had gathered for a meeting unarmed had been "slaughtered".
> 
> Among those killed were a 12-year-old girl, a 15-year-old boy and two 16-year-old school students.
> 
> Police now admit civilians were killed - but say they died in crossfire and were used by rebels as human shields.
> 
> To begin with, police had said all 17 people killed in an overnight clash on 29 June in rebel-dominated Bijapur district had been rebels.
> 
> Six personnel of the paramilitary Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) were also wounded, they said.
> 
> But within hours, BBC correspondent Salman Ravi in Raipur, Chhattisgarh's capital, reported that locals had held a protest contesting the police claim. They alleged that most of those killed were villagers, not insurgents.
> 
> *'Without warning'*
> 
> The report, compiled by the Coordination of Democratic Rights Organisations, was released on Wednesday in the Indian capital, Delhi.
> 
> The activists visited the three villages of Sarkeguda, Kottaguda and Rajpenta last week and spoke to the villagers extensively about the incident.
> 
> "All those in the gathering were adivasi [tribal] residents of the three villages and [they were] unarmed," the report said.
> 
> The villagers told the activists that they were fired upon "without any warning".
> 
> "And those who did not die from bullet wounds were killed by the police with axes," they said.
> 
> Initially the CRPF said all 17 people killed were Maoist rebels.
> 
> But, correspondents say, questions have been raised in the past few days after local media reports accused the security forces of extra-judicial killings.
> 
> Subsequently, officials said only seven of the dead were Maoists.
> 
> Last week, the Chhattisgarh government announced a judicial inquiry into the incident.
> 
> In a statement, Chief Minister Raman Singh said the aim was "to ascertain the chronology of the events, the reasons behind the firing and the identities of those killed".
> 
> The Maoists are active in more than a third of India's 600-odd districts. They say they are fighting for the rights of poor peasants and labourers.
> 
> Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has described the rebels as the biggest internal security challenge facing India.


----------



## IndoCarib

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> just saw this
> 
> BBC News - India police 'killed tribals, not Maoists' in Chhattisgarh



Being discussed here : 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...-killed-tribals-not-maoists-chhattisgarh.html


----------



## Ammyy

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> just saw this
> 
> BBC News - India police 'killed tribals, not Maoists' in Chhattisgarh





> *Rights activists in India say* 17 people killed by paramilitary police in Chhattisgarh state in June were local tribespeople and not Maoist rebels



bolded part already prove this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

fullstory



> Imphal, July 5 (PTI) Insurgents have ambushed an Assam Rifles battalion patrolling Sita Hill area in Chandel district of Manipur bordering Myanmar, officials said today.
> 
> 
> 
> Casualty, if any, was not known, they said.
> 
> The insurgents fired at the security personnel of the 24th Assam Rifles battalion in the interior hill area, about 100 km from here, yesterday.
> 
> The security personnel retaliated and the exchange of fire lasted for several hours.




Three persons injured in Manipur blast



> Imphal: Three persons, including a child, have been seriously injured when militants hurled a grenade at a gram panchayat pradhan's house in Imphal East district of Manipur, official sources said Monday.
> 
> The militants lobbed the grenade at the house of Y Jitendra, the pradhan of Kongpal Laishram Leikai area last night when Pradhan and his family were resting.
> 
> Y Ashalata (29), her daughter Tania (6 months) and her sister in law Y Robita were injured, the sources said.
> 
> They were taken to J N Hospital at nearby Porompat where the condition of the three persons was stated to be serious.
> 
> The area where the incident took place is 8 km from here.
> 
> The militants managed to escape.
> 
> No individual or group has claimed responsibility for the incident.
> 
> Jitendra's family members said they had not received any threat from any organisation.
> 
> Police said they would investigate whether it was related to any monetary demand or personal rivalry.


----------



## IndoCarib

DRDO said:


> bolded part already prove this



I wish these rights activists were caught in the cross fire, instead of tribals


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

IndoCarib said:


> I wish these rights activists were caught in the cross fire, instead of tribals



whoa easy now!

some very militant thinking there!

read the article again


----------



## KRAIT

These tribals give support to these maoists. By own conscience or by force. Situation is not simply as it seems. Collateral damage. If 80 people out of 100 support extremists, since they promised to get their "rights" back, then govt. may take action. But i don't support killings. 
Rehabilitating, education and employment should be the priority. We caan easily control this as we controlled Kashmir (Don't bring mass graves in Kashmir, its a lame argument with no proof. Just speculation, Indian involvement not proved).

Also there is prevailing thought among villages is that CRPF just want to kill them. So they are against govt. lured by maoists.


----------



## Areesh

DRDO said:


> bolded part already prove this



Your govt minister also agree with rights activists.



> As controversy continues to rage over the last month's killings in Chhattisgarh, Union Tribal Affairs Minister V Kishore Chandra Deo said 17 of the 19 slain by the CRPF and state police were unarmed and innocent.
> 
> "*The fact is, 17 innocent citizens had died. 17 innocent people, who were unarmed, who were wearing just a dhoti or a baniyan and who did not even have a sickle or a knife. What else you call them (if not innocent),"* Deo told PTI citing "inputs" received by him from various sources.
> 
> Asked whether he thought these people were killed in cold blood by the para-military force, he said, "When I say innocent, I mean they were unarmed people. If they were
> 
> Maoist, there should be a sign or something to say that they were Maoist."



17 innocent, unarmed 'Maoist' killed in Chhattisgarh - Rediff.com India News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

KRAIT said:


> We caan easily control this as we controlled Kashmir (Don't bring mass graves in Kashmir, its a lame argument with no proof. Just speculation, Indian involvement not proved).



lies and delusions


----------



## KRAIT

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> lies and delusions


I had discussion who are non-violent naxalites and met security forces at borders and Kashmir. Come here and see the ground reality. Its more than it meets the eye...don't take it negatively. Exaggerated info is provided.


----------



## Ammyy

Areesh said:


> Your govt minister also agree with rights activists.
> 
> 
> 17 innocent, unarmed 'Maoist' killed in Chhattisgarh - Rediff.com India News



In India politics become too dirty now a days 

You even heared "Osama Ji" from our very own DOGvijay singh 

Like Batlahouse encounter is used for vote bank politics.

Like Mamta supoort Naxals in WB 

So for vote bank politicians can go to any level ...... If these people were innocent so our media will found this any how


----------



## IndoCarib

Areesh said:


> Your govt minister also agree with rights activists.
> 
> 
> 
> 17 innocent, unarmed 'Maoist' killed in Chhattisgarh - Rediff.com India News



Let me summarize it for you. He is a Congress minister. And the govt in Chattisgarh is BJP. The state elections are around the corner. Hope you got it now !


----------



## Areesh

IndoCarib said:


> Let me summarize it for you. He is a Congress minister. And the govt in Chattisgarh is BJP. The state elections are around the corner. Hope you got it now !



I agree with you guys.

It is all fake propaganda by few ISI agents. Nothing else.


----------



## IndoCarib

Areesh said:


> I agree with you guys.
> 
> It is all fake propaganda by few ISI agents. Nothing else.



So you didnt get it !


----------



## Dance

*Patil admits that Naxal violence in Maharashtra not decreasing*

Mumbai, July 13 (PTI) Maharashtra Home Minister R R Patil today admitted in the Legislative Assembly that Naxal violence in the state was not coming down, despite heavy presence of security forces.

"Despite presence of police, CRPF (in Naxal-affected Gadchiroli and other areas) common people and policemen are being killed. Number of incidents of Naxal violence is not decreasing," Patil said, replying to debate on law and order situation in the state today.


fullstory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

Naxals have labs to test weapons

Naxals have now developed a fully hi-tech weapons testing laboratory similar to the ones used by the defence forces and the DRDO.

This has been revealed during investigations by the National Investigation Agency and other Central intelligence agencies following the arrest of Sadnala Ramakrishna, alias Techie Anna, the head of the Naxals&#8217; technical committee.

Intelligence agencies have information that the Naxals have two fully developed weapons testing labs operational in Chhattisgarh, where they have been putting to test their sophisticated weapons like rocket launchers, claymore mines and a range of booby traps.

Sources said before any new weapon is inducted for mass use by the Naxal cadres, they are first put through stringent checks at these testing laboratories.

Though security agencies have launched a massive hunt to track the exact location of these two laboratories, it is suspected that they are situated deep inside the thick jungles in the Abujhmad region.
It is believed that these laboratories are equipped with state-of-the-art equipment and the Naxals have invested crores of rupees in them.

22 truckloads of equipment sent to Naxal labs

National Investigation Agency (NIA) and Central intelligence agencies have information that Naxals have set up a weapons testing laboratories in the Abujhmad forests of Chhattisgarh.

&#8220;We did get some leads during Techie Anna&#8217;s interrogation but then more intelligence was developed following which we got concrete information that Naxals were developing dangerous weapons through R&D at these laboratories. Now we trying to trace their exact location,&#8221; a senior investigating official said.

Sources claimed that the equipment for developing rocket launchers was sent to these laboratories from various cities, including Kolkata and Mumbai, by Naxal sympathisers.

Investigations have also revealed that at least 22 truckloads of equipment was sent from various places across the country to these weapons laboratories for developing rocket launchers under the direct supervision of Techie Anna.

&#8220;There is also information that Naxals book various consignments under false names showing that they are transporting some goods, though in reality they send weapons and important components for developing weapons by trucks to Chhattisgarh,&#8221; the official said.

Intelligence sources also added saying that Naxals have been working on their rocket-launcher project for a few years now and have achieved 90 per cent accuracy with this lethal weapon.

Naxals have labs to test weapons | The Asian Age

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*Two CRPF jawans killed during combing operation*

Ranchi, July 23, 2012, PTI

Two CRPF personnel were today killed and five others injured in an "exchange of fire" during combing operation against the Maoist guerrillas at Bakop village in Jharkhand's Khunti district.

"Two persons died on way to Apollo hospital in Ranchi. They suffered injuries in exchange of firing during intelligence-based operation against the Maoists," Director General of Police G S Rath told PTI.

Asked about reports that the casualty occurred in a mistaken cross-fire between two troops of the CRPF jawans engaged in the same combing operation against the Maoists, Rath said Deputy Inspector General of Police Sheetal Oraon was sent for spot verification to ascertain the truth of the reports.

"It is very difficult to say as the same weapons are used by the Maoists, the CRPF and the (state) police. Only a spot verification by the DIG will ascertain the circumstances (leading to the incident). However, we apprehend there was no landmine explosion," Rath added.

Earlier, Khunti Superintendent of Police M Tamilvanan said seven CRPF personnel were injured during a "fierce" gun battle with the Maoists and were admitted to the Apollo hospital with the condition of four of them being serious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Seven CRPF personnel injured in gunbattle with Maoists in Jharkhand - The Times of India



> RANCHI: Seven CRPF personnel were today injured during a fierce gunbattle with the Maoists at Bokop village in Khunti district, over 50 km from here, police said.
> 
> "Among the seven CRPF jawans injured, the condition of four of them is serious. They are in the ICU of Apollo hospital in Ranchi," Khunti superintendent of police M Tamilvananan saqid.
> 
> He said raids were being conducted after the encounter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Two tourists killed in Kashmir grenade attack

Srinagar, July 28,2012 (IANS)

Two women tourists from Maharashtra were killed and six others were injured in a grenade attack in Kashmir Saturday, police said. 

"Two tourists were killed and six others wounded when militants hurled a grenade into a Tempo Traveller taxi in Bijbehara town in Anantnag district this afternoon. All tourists in the taxi were women from Maharashtra," a senior police officer told IANS. 

The officer said the injured have been taken to a hospital and the area around the site, 45 km from here, has been cordoned off. Police were looking for the attackers.

The attack coincides with Defence Minister A.K. Antony's visit to Jammu and Kashmir to review the security situation and his discussions with the state authorities ona partial withdrawal of the Armed Forces Special Powers Act.

Militants in Kashmir last attacked tourists with grenades in 2006.
During the unrest in the summer of 2010, except for stone-pelting, there were no reports of attack on tourists and Amarnath pilgrims


----------



## Windjammer

Naxals kill police officer in Odisha


Bhubaneswar, July 29, 2012, DHNS:


A special police officer(SPO) was killed and another sustained serious injuries in a naxal attack in Odishas tribal dominated Malkangiri district on Sunday.

The incident has taken place at a time when the Maoists are observing a Martyr Week in different districts remembering their colleagues killed in police encounters. The week long programme will come to an end on August 3.

Sources said the SPOs, Ajid Sodi and Laxmanya Madkani were on duty in plain clothes in a village market when a group of armed naxals attacked them killing Sodi on the spot.

Central and state forces stationed in Malkangiri have launched a massive combing operation in the entire district following the incident. 

Meanwhile, Maoist posters and banners appealing the people to observe the Martyr week have been found in several naxal infested southern districts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Blast in Assam kills one soldier during Chidambaram's visit - The Times of India



> GUWAHATI: A powerful IED blast near Goalpara in lower Assam killed one army personnel and injured six other on Tuesday at about 10.20 am. Hours later the anti-talks faction of Ulfa led by Paresh Baruah claimed responsibility for the blast.
> 
> The incident occurred just when union home minister P Chidambaram was winding up his trip to Bilasipara in riot-hit Dhubri district, about 80 km away from the blast site.
> 
> Defence spokesman Lt Col S Phogat said, "The IED was planted on the road, about one km away from the Naranarayan Setu (bridge over Brahmaputra). It happened during a routine movement of an army convoy from Kokrajhar to Agia (in Goalpara). One personnel has been killed and six others sustained injuries. Army choppers were called in immediately to air lift the injured to Basistha base hospital in Guwahati."
> 
> Goalpara is about 280 km west of Guwahati.
> 
> The defence spokesman said the army convoy was not part of the on-going deployment of the army in the five riot-hit districts of lower Assam.
> 
> Publicity in-charge of the anti-talk faction of Ulfa, Arunodoy 'Asom' in a statement sent to the TOI said, "We take the responsibility of this blast. It is our protest against the army deployment in the state."
> 
> He claimed that three army personnel were killed and nine others injured.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Blast in Assam: Army vehicles targeted; one jawan killed, 7 injured | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

*Security alert in Assam ahead of Independence Day*


Guwahati: Assam has been put on a general security alert in view of the threat by the anti-talk faction of ULFA to engage in subversive activities in the run-up to Independence Day celebrations.

"A general security alert has been sounded and security tightened throughout the state. Police pickets have been posted at vulnerable areas," Additional Director General of Police (Law and Order) A P Rout told PTI today.

"The anti-talk faction of ULFA (headed by Paresh Baruah) is desperate to carry out subversive activities to show its presence but the police has sounded the alert to thwart such plans," he said.

Meanwhile, police said a few small groups of ULFA have managed to sneak into the state from their camps in Myanmar and some of other cadres are currently sheltered in Arunachal Pradesh's Tirap, Changlang and Lohit districts and Mon district of Nagaland.

According to information available with the police, senior ULFA anti-talk faction leaders including Nayan Medhi and Rajiv Das are in Majuli River island and directing cadres in the region to plan subversive activities.

Security alert in Assam ahead of Independence Day | NDTV.com


*CID officer alleges threat to life, quits*

CID officer alleges threat to life, quits

UDAIPUR: Ramesh Katara, sub-inspector of CID&#8217;s Salumbar zone, resigned Friday, alleging the disclosure of a confidential report regarding Naxal activities in the area would be a threat to his life. The report was leaked and shared with those against whom it was intended, Katara alleged. He said his seniors did not provide him security. Additional SP, CID, Parvat Singh termed Katara&#8217;s allegation as baseless, while IG Rajesh Nirwan said he received no resignation request.

Lastnight Home: CID officer alleges threat to life, quits - Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*Naxals blow up anti-mine vehicle in Chhattisgarh; 1 CRPF killed*

PTI

Maoists on Monday blew off a Mine Protected Vehicle (MPV) killing a CRPF personnel and injured a few others in the naxal hotbed of Dantewada district of Chhattisgarh.

The blast that injured about four CRPF and one state police personnel occurred when a contingent of security forces were out on patrol at a place under Aranpur police station of the district.

A helicopter was immediately pressed into service to evacuate the injured troopers and they were later brought to Dantewada.

The mine protected vehicle was totally damaged in the explosion which is suspected to have been carried out by triggering an Improvised Explosive Device (IED) kept under the road on which the vehicle rolled over, a senior official said.

Initial reports said that two injured troopers are in critical condition.

Senior security officials along with reinforcements have rushed to the area, the official said.

The Hindu : States / Other States : Naxals blow up anti-mine vehicle in Chhattisgarh; 1 CRPF killed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Two CRPF commandos killed in IED blast in Chhattisgarh - Times Of India



> RAIPUR: Two CRPF commandos were killed in an IED blast triggered by Naxalites in Chhattisgarh's Dantewada district early on Monday.
> 
> The attack comes just a day after Maoists blew off an anti-landmine vehicle killing a CRPF trooper in the same district.
> 
> A Tata-407 vehicle was blown up killing two CoBRA commandos on the spot, senior officials said.
> 
> The commandos, identified as constable K P Singh and Mukul Burman, were carrying rations for a CRPF camp nearby when the blast occurred.
> 
> Senior officials said the blast took place near Basuguda, where joint security forces had carried out a controversial encounter last month.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

ULFA calls for Assam bandh on Independence Day - The Economic Times



> GUWAHATI: The anti-talk faction of the ULFA has called Assam bandh on August 15 and asked the people to refrain from participating in the Independence Day celebrations.
> 
> In an e-mail sent to media, ULFA 'assistant information and publicity secretary' Arunuday Asom said, places where Independence Day celebrations are organised would be 'legitimate targets' for the outfit and asked the people to stay away from such spots.
> 
> He, however, did not specify whether the bandh is for 12 hours or for 24 hours.
> 
> Meanwhile, in a separate joint statement, seven militant outfits of the north east called for the customary boycott of the celebrations and general strike in the region on the day.
> 
> The strike would be in force from 1 a.m. to 5.30 p.m. in the entire region, ULFA,National Democratic Front of Bodoland, Kamtapur Liberation Organisation, Coordination Committee Manipur, Tripura Peoples Democratic Front, National Liberation Front of Tripura and Hynnewtrep National Liberation Council said in a statement.


----------



## Android

Assam: 7 ULFA cadre arrested, powerful IEDs recovered

Tinsukia: Seven cadre of ULFA were arrestedon Friday night and two powerful improvised explosive devices (IED) have been recovered following an encounter in Assam's Tinsukia district, the police said. 
Acting on a tip-off about the presence of a group of ULFA cadre to carry out subversive activities in the district in the run-up to the Independence Day, the police launched a search operation in Borburi area since this evening and an encounter followed in which two cadre were nabbed while another fled away. 
Five more cadre of ULFA were arrested following the interrogation of the duo and two powerful IEDs arrested from an abandoned cremation ground, 500 metres from the parade ground where the district administration was due to hold the I-Day parade, source said. 
The bombs have been defused and search operations were on to arrest the militants who fled, the police said.

Assam: 7 ULFA cadre arrested, powerful IEDs recovered

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

J&K former DySP shot dead

Zulfikar Majid Srinagar, Aug 10, 2012, DHNS
Police, backed by security forces, launch a manhunt to arrest killers
Ahead of Independence Day celebrations, suspected militants shot dead a retired police officer in Srinagar city on Friday

Police said Abdul Hamid Bhat, a retired deputy superintendent of police, was shot by pistol borne assailants point blank while he was coming out of a mosque in Batamaloo area here after offering Friday prayers at 1:45 pm. He was rushed to hospital where he was declared brought dead, a police spokesperson said. 

Reports said police, backed by security forces, launched a manhunt to find the killers, who managed to escape from the scene of crime taking advantage of the crowd coming out of the mosque. 

Bhat, a resident of Mominabad in Batamaloo, had retired from the police last year. No militant outfit has claimed responsibility of the attack so far. The attack came at a time when security in Srinagar and other major towns have been beefed up ahead of Independence Day celebrations. Sources said police have been put on alert throughout the valley. There has been a sudden surge in grenade attacks and point-blank killings by militants in Kashmir over the last few months.In the last few weeks at least eight grenade attacks were carried out by militants in different parts of the valley besides six attacks on village heads and encounters near the Line of Control.

Last week, police had detained two young boys aged 12 and 13 for questioning for allegedly hurling grenades at police and security forces in north Kashmirs Sopore town.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

All those ***holes who are trying to disrupt independence day celebrations should be severely punished


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Assam shooting, one dead, hours after Sonia Gandhi's trip | NDTV.com



> Kokrajhar: In a fresh outbreak of ethnic violence in Assam, suspected militants shot at four labourers in Chirang district on the Assam-Bhutan border, killing one and wounding three.
> 
> All four were returning from Bhutan, and planned to take a train to their hometown of Malda in West Bengal. Shortly after they crossed the border into Assam, they were advised by the Sena Suraksha Bal, a border force, to report to the local police station for their security given the prevailing tensions. But as they were walking towards the police station, two men on a bike pulled up. The pillion rider fired on them with a pistol from point blank range. One of them died on the spot. Two others were wounded, but said to be out danger. The sole survivor fled and managed to find safety in a nearby house. He was later taken into police protection.
> 
> Police suspect the role of Bodo militants, especially the faction of the National Democratic Front of Bodoland (NDFB), which is against talks. The NDFB is suspected in at least two other shootings in this latest cycle of ethnic violence.
> 
> Monday's incident pushes up the death toll to 78. It comes on day when Congress President Sonia Gandhi visited the violence-prone Kokrajhar and Dhubri districts of Assam along with Home Minister Sushil Kumar Shinde and assured locals to an end to violence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

How come this Assam riots part of Insurgency ? Smarty losers ! :|


----------



## Windjammer

*Maoists kill home guard in Odisha ahead of I-Day*
Bhubaneswar, Aug 14, 2012, (IANS):

Maoists killed a home guard attached to a police station in Odisha ahead of Independence Day, official said Tuesday.

A group of 10-15 rebels dragged 42-year-old Narayan Sunani from his home at Bhuliabandh village in district Bargarh, about 500 km from here Monday night, and killed him with a sharp weapon after branding him a police spy.

Sunani was working as a home guard at the local Paikmal police station, a senior district police official told IANS.

Leaflets and posters the rebels left at the site asked people not to cooperate with the police. They also appealed to people to observe Independence Day as a black day.

In view of possible Maoist attacks, state and central forces have been deployed in Malkangiri, Gajapati, Rayagada, Kandhamal and Ganjam districts. These are considered to be rebel strongholds.

Vehicles are being checked at all entry points of vulnerable areas. Police patrolling has been intensified, a senior state police official said.
Maoists kill home guard in Odisha ahead of I-Day

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## K-Xeroid

> *Maoists kill construction firm manager, abduct two others in Bihar*
> 
> Jamui (Bihar), Aug.11 (ANI): In an unprecedented attack, Maoists in Bihar's Jamui District killed a construction company manager and abducted two employees for not paying 'taxes' imposed by the rebels.
> 
> The company was engaged in construction work at Ghorlahi village that falls under Laxmipur Police Station in Jamui district.
> 
> Jamui's Deputy Superintendent of Police Virendra Sahu said the rebel attack took place around midnight. He said that the Maoists killed Ishwar Sao and abducted fellow workers Toofani Yadav and Raju Kumar Singh.
> 
> Sao hailed from the state's Amarva region, while Toofani Yadav and Raju Kumar Singh belonged to Baijla and Bihar Sharif regions respectively.
> 
> Sahu said Ishwar Sao's body was found on the hood of a jeep that was parked on the road leading to Belata and Khilar.
> 
> The whereabouts of the other two are unknown, he added.
> 
> He said that the Maoist outfit has been identified and probe is on to track them down and rescue the two hostages.
> 
> Police said that two days ago, they had nabbed two Maoists in Jamui.
> 
> Also known as Naxals, the rebels have fought for decades in a wide swathe of central and eastern India, including many resource-rich regions, where tensions run high between poor farmers and industrial developers.
> 
> The government has described them India's main internal security threat and an obstacle to higher growth and more jobs in Asia's third-largest economy. Hundreds die annually in the conflict, although levels of violence have fallen in recent years.
> 
> The Maoists say they are fighting for the rights of millions of landless people.
> 
> In the last few years, the rebels have stepped up their efforts against the government as well as the locals, after various locals complained that Maoist activities such as killings and abductions increased considerably in the area.
> 
> According to certain reports, Maoists are facing an acute shortage of personnel in several areas of central and eastern India, due to the steps taken by the state and central security forces to curtail the insurgency.
> 
> The guerrilla war, waged mostly from the forests of central and eastern India now poses the biggest internal security challenge, say analysts. (ANI)



Maoists kill construction firm manager, abduct two others in Bihar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## K-Xeroid

> *Militants target Baramulla police station; 6 injured
> Date: 8 Aug 2012*
> 
> Militants target Baramulla police station; 6 injured
> 
> M Aamir
> 
> Srinagar, August 8: Six persons, including three policemen, were injured after some unidentified militants lobbed a hand grenade at the Pattan police station in north Kashmir&#8217;s Baramulla district today.
> 
> The attack on the police station, which falls on the Srinagar-Baramulla highway, took place at 8.05 pm. The militants fled the spot, taking advantage of the darkness.
> 
> The police cordoned off the area and launched a search operation. No militant outfit has claimed responsibility for the attack so far.
> 
> The attack took place around half an hour after the iftar (fast-breaking) time. This is the fifth such incident in the fasting month of Ramadhan. Four serial grenade attacks were made on July 31 and August 1.
> 
> While a police constable was injured during the attack at a Sopore market, no one was injured in the Sopore police station attack, both of which took place on July 31. The next day, grenades were lobbed at a CRPF camp at Chanapora and at a sarpanch&#8217;s house in Kupwara district. No casualties were reported during the incidents.



KashmirWatch - Latest News & In-depth Coverage on Kashmir Conflict

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

> *Manipur: Four injured in bomb blasts during I-Day celebrations*
> 
> 
> Four persons were injured when a series of bombs exploded in Manipur during Independence day celebrations on Wednesday.
> 
> Official sources said the first explosion was reported from interior Thoubal district at a fair ground, near the district headquarters, at around 8am while arrangements were being made to celebrate the occasion.



Manipur: Four injured in bomb blasts during I-Day celebrations - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

fullstory



> Puducherry, Aug 15 (PTI) Unidentified persons today hurled a couple of crude bombs at the house of a French national here, police said.
> 
> Two motorcycle-borne men hurled the bombs when the resident of the house, a French woman of Puducherry origin, was away attending mass at a church in Nellithope, police said.
> 
> On her return, the woman found that a window and the balcony of the house had been damaged and informed police.
> 
> No one has been arrested.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

*Assam violence spreads to new district, Army stages flag march*


Fresh violence gripped the trouble-torn Assam district of Kokrajhar leaving at least nine seriously injured while unrest spread to Kamrup (rural) which reported arson and police firing on Thursday.



*"Around 12.30 pm miscreants threw acid on an autorickshaw carrying members of a minority family at Gossaigaon town of Kokrajhar district seriously injuring nine travellers," police said.*


The situation in the town was tense since the incident and the injured were taken to nearby Dhubri civil hospital for treatment, they said.


Night curfew is on in the district from 9 pm, while day curfew had been relaxed.


Violence spread to Kamrup(rural), which had been unaffected in the recent Bodo-minority immigrants violence, where a group of people torched several vehicles at Rangiya area during the day.


A bus on way to Guwahati was set ablaze at Bhatkuchi, while several other vehicles stranded on the highway were damaged and a wooden bridge set afire at Kekahati by a mob protesting against the torching of a car at Gandhibari in neighbouring Baksa district on Wednesday night, police said.


The driver of the car had gone missing since the incident.


The mob, which blocked Udiana Chowk in Rangiya in protest since early morning, also tried to attack the vehicle of Rangiya SDO Barnali Deka, forcing the police to use tear gas and fire in the air to disperse them. Deka was, however, reported to be safe, the police said. 

The army staged a flag march at Rangiya area after the incidents, the sources said, adding top district officials are also camping there.


The situation in Kamrup(Rural) was stated to be tense but under control. 

More than 77 people had lost their lives and scores were injured with nearly four lakh rendered homeless in one of the worst-ever clashes recently.


Meanwhile, the Assam government has intensified security in and around Guwahati railway station where two special trains carrying panic stricken students and professionals are expected to reach Kokrajhar on Friday from Bengaluru [ Images ]. 

"We do not want the situation to aggravate as the passengers will be thronged by the electronic media and any unwanted statement may have an impact over the volatile situation," a senior police official said.


Assam violence spreads, Army stages flag march - Rediff.com India News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Al Jazeera ran a piece on what is going on in the N.E.

will try to find the link when it's posted

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

The curent north east unrest is not an insurgency


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Two injured in three bomb blasts in Manipur | Siasat



> Imphal, August 26:
> Two persons were injured in three grenade explosions in Manipur by suspected militants, official sources said on Sunday.
> 
> Suspected militants exploded a grenade at the residence of executive director of rural development department C Hangsing at Churachandpur last evening injuring his younger brother and his grandchild.
> 
> Hangsing and his other family members were present when the grenade exploded at around 8 pm, the sources said.
> 
> In another incident, unidentified militants exploded a grenade at a public playground at Nongren area in Imphal east district late last night, the sources said adding that no one was injured.
> 
> In yet another incident, suspected militants exploded a grenade at the house of an assistant engineer of public health engineering department Ibochou Singh late last night at Lamphel area in Imphal west district, the sources said adding that no one was injured.
> 
> Police said they would investigate whether the explosions were related to monetary demand of militant outfits from some individuals. No individual or group has claimed responsibility.
> 
> --PTI


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Militants attack official's residence in Manipur | Siasat


----------



## jaunty

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Militants attack official's residence in Manipur | Siasat



"
Militants lobbed a grenade at the residence of a Manipur government official in Imphal West district, *but it did not explode*, official reports said Monday." 

slow news day?


----------



## Windjammer

2 Assam Rifles personnel injured in Manipur blast

Imphal, Sept 5 (PTI)

Two Assam Rifles personnel were injured, one of them seriously, in a bomb blast at Keisampat in the heart of Imphal town this morning.

The bomb, planted in a two-wheeler, exploded at 9 AM at a crowded bus terminal, barely one km away from the police headquarters, official sources said. The Assam Rifles personnel were patrolling the area.

The injured have been shifted to a nearby hospital where the condition of one of them was stated to be serious, sources said. Top police officials rushed to the area.
Preliminary reports said the blast could have been triggered by an IED and investigations were on.


*Infiltration bid foiled in Kashmir; soldier, guerrilla killed*

Srinagar, Sep 5, 2012 (IANS)
An army soldier and a terrorist were killed in a gun battle in Kashmir's Kupwara district when a group of armed guerrillas attempted to sneak into Indian territory late Tuesday, an army official here said. 

"A group of heavily armed terrorists was challenged by the army in the Tangdhar sector of the Line of Control (LOC) as they were trying to sneak into our side," Lieutenant Colonel J.S. Brar, spokesman of the army's Srinagar-based 15 corps told IANS Wednesday. 

"The infiltrators opened indiscriminate gunfire at the troops from automatic weapons, triggering a gunfight in which one terrorist and a soldier were killed".
"The bid was foiled as the rest of the intruders withdrew," he added.

Infiltration bids by separatist guerrillas increase during autumn in Jammu and Kashmir before mountain passes get closed owing to heavy snowfall in winter. The pattern has been observed since the outbreak of separatist violence in the state in the early 1990s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

13 injured in Assam blast triggered by suspected militants | NDTV.com



> Thirteen people, including two policemen, were injured in a blast triggered by suspected militants at Doomdooma in Assam's Tinsukia district today.
> 
> According to police, the bomb was planted on a footpath before a departmental store near Gandhichowk area and it exploded at 6:45 pm.
> 
> Three critically injured persons were admitted to the Tinsukia civil hospital.
> 
> Police and security forces cordoned off the area and launched a search operation.
> 
> The sources said that it was an attempt by the anti-talk faction of the banned United Liberation Front of Asom (ULFA) to make its presence felt. There were reports of a group of hardcore ULFA militants sheltering in Dibrugarh and Tinsukia districts, their strongholds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

fullstory

Srinagar, Sep 8 (PTI) Militants today shot dead a Special Police Officer and wounded an army jawan in Sopore township in north Kashmir's Baramulla district.

SPO Riyaz-ul-Hassan was killed and armyman Tariq Ahmad Mir was injured when unidentified militants fired at them in village Brath-Kalaan, 55-km from here, at around 4.30 PM, official sources said.

The SPO died instantly while Mir, posted in Jammu and Kashmir Light Infantry Regiment, received bullet injuries in the shoulder, they said.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Guwahati, Sept 8 (PTI) Two persons, including a CRPF man, were killed tonight as an explosion hit Guwahati and a communal clash erupted in Assam's Dhubri town where indefinite curfew was clamped.

Unidentified persons set off an IED targeting CRPF personnel near the Assam State Transport Corporation ticket counter adjacent to the Paltan Bazar police station in Guwahati at 7:45 pm, police sources said.

fullstory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

United National Liberation Front owns up to Imphal blast - Times Of India



> IMPHAL: The banned United National Liberation Front (UNLF) on Friday claimed responsibility for triggering Wednesday's IED explosion at Keishampat Junction here injuring two Assam Rifles personnel.
> 
> Stating that the attack was carried out against what it termed as 'extensive militarization' on the people of Manipur, the UNLF said if necessary it may launch suicide attacks. The outfit asked the people to distance themselves from the army military as far as possible.
> 
> UNLF charged the security forces with eliminating many rebels besides killing a large number of innocent civilians in the name of counter-insurgency operations.
> 
> Stating that security forces' repressive measures are being encouraged by draconian laws like the Armed Forces (Special Powers) Act, the UNLF said the security forces are emboldened by the immunity guaranteed by the act and has been killing civilians in stage-managed encounters across Manipur.


----------



## Windjammer

CRPF personnel killed in encounter with Maoists
Gaya: A CPRF personnel was killed and five others were wounded in an armed encounter with Maoists near Panchrukhia forests on the borders of Gaya and Aurangabad districts, CRPF DIG Umesh Kumar said today.

PTI-Press Trust of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Blast in Manipur: Ten Assam Rifles jawans injured | NDTV.com



> Imphal: At least ten Assam Rifles jawans were injured in a bomb blast in Bishenpur district of Manipur today. The bomb, allegedly planted by militants, exploded at Kumbi area while the personnel were busy in their morning exercise.
> 
> The injured were taken to their post of 33rd Assam Rifles located at Sendra, about 4 km from the spot.
> 
> The condition of some of the injured was stated to be serious.
> 
> The sources said it was not yet known what kind of bomb was used by the ultras.
> 
> No individual or group has claimed responsibility for the incident so far.
> 
> The banned Revolutionary People's Front (RPF) had earlier announced that it would intensify its strikes against security personnel in near future.
> 
> Activists of the People's Liberation Army (PLA), armed wing of the RPF, had yesterday blasted a bomb at Tiddim area in Imphal West district injuring an jawan and a civilian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (With inputs from PTI)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*Three security personnel killed in Jharkhand*

New Delhi, September 18, 2012, DHNS:

Three security personnel died while three others sustained serious bullet injuries during a fierce encounter with the Maoists in Jharkhand, in the early hours of Tuesday. Six rebels were also killed.

An Indian Air Force chopper assigned to airlift the injured had to abort plan due to inclement weather. They were later flown to Ranchi in a BSF&#8200;helicopter. One of the three personnel was learnt to be critical, with a bullet injury on the forehead. Acting on intelligence, a team of Jharkhand police and CRPF commandos launched an operation at 4:30 am. They claimed to have they met with an armed group of Maoists in the Judegaon area of Jharkhands Chatra district, abutting Gaya in Bihar.

Among the security personnel who died was a decorated deputy commandant of CRPC, who took three bullets. The CRPF Inspector General requested the Air Force base at Ranchi to send a chopper to evacuate the bleeding personnel. The MI-17 flew from Ranchi at 6:20 am but returned due to inclement weather, prompting the CRPF to seek the BSFs help, which has a fleet of choppers and aircraft.

The BSFs Dhruv helicopters flew to the area under the Pratappur police limits and returned with CRPF deputy commandant P R Mishra, constable Mukesh Bunkar and a Jhakhand Police personnel.

Security forces have previously complained that IAF&#8200;was reluctant to carry out rescue operations in Chattisgarh. 

An IAF spokesperson, however, contended that about a week ago, IAF had carried out rescue operations to safely airlift eight persons injured in anti-Maoist operation. Within about 45 minutes of intimation, the chopper was airborne at 6:20 am from Ranchi to the target area despite marginal weather. But, the chopper decided to return after a point as it could not pierce the low clouds, he stated.

Subsequently, the chopper was ready for a second attempt at 8:30 am. By then, the base was intimated that the services were no longer needed as the injured were airlifted by the BSF air wing, the IAF spokesperson said.

Three security personnel killed in Jharkhand


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

fullstory



> Imphal, Sep 25 (PTI) Two powerful bombs exploded at the heavily guarded Army office adjoining Manipur Raj Bhavan here and at an Army post in Bishenpur district, while another was unearthed on the outskirts of this town today.
> 
> One of the bombs went off at 5:30 AM in M sector in the heart of the town where the Army office was located, while the other exploded in Bishenpur at around the same time, official sources said.




fullstory



> mphal, Sept 25 (PTI) Insurgent outfit People's Liberation Army (PLA) today claimed responsibility for the bomb attacks on two army establishments in Manipur.
> 
> The attacks were carried out yesterday by a team of 'special warfare group' of the PLA, armed wing of the Revolutionary People's Front (RPF), said a PLA statement signed by its publicity chief, Taohangsu Heiremcha.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Maoists kill two village guards in Odisha's Malkangiri - Times Of India



> BHUBANESWAR: Maoist guerrillas on Tuesday killed two tribal village guards in Odisha's Malkangiri district four days after kidnapping them along with seven others, police said.
> 
> Armed guerrillas had allegedly dragged seven village guards and two village heads from their homes in different villages under Jodam police station near the Andhra Pradesh border September 20 and kidnapped them.
> 
> They had accused the villagers of being police informers.
> 
> While the guerrillas released five of the villagers after assaulting them severely, they killed village guards Manik Khilo and Jagabandhu Khilo, district Superintendent of Police Akhileshwar Singh told IANS.
> 
> The incident came to light after villagers spotted the bodies and informed the police, he said.
> 
> The whereabouts of two other villagers was not known, he said.
> 
> Malkangiri district, around 640 km from state capital Bhubaneswar, is considered a Maoist stronghold. Handikhilo is situated on Odisha's border with Andhra Pradesh.


----------



## Windjammer

Kolkata: Two personnel of the Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) were killed on Sunday during an anti-Naxal operation conducted jointly by West Bengal, Odisha and Jharkhand. The 184th battalion of the CRPF was engaged in search and combing operations in a forest in West Midnapore when the Naxals ambushed them, resulting in heavy exchange of gunfire. The two personnel were shot dead.
The injured have been shifted to the West Midnapore district hospital. The CRPF IG, Vivek Sahai is on his way to the spot.
The operations were being conducted by the three states along their respective borders. More details on the incident are awaited.

WB: 2 CRPF personnel killed during anti-Naxal operations in West Midnapore - India - West Bengal - ibnlive


----------



## Windjammer

*Naxals blow anti-landmine vehicle, 2 CRPF men killed
*
Patna, Oct 18, 2012, (PTI):
Two CRPF troopers were killed and eight others injured, three of them seriously, when Naxalites triggered an IED blast blowing an anti-landmine vehicle in Bihar's Gaya district today.

The incident occurred at 6:20 AM near Chakarbanda forests in Barha village of the district when the CRPF vehicle was going for an operational duty.

While two personnel inside the vehicle were killed on the spot, eight others were injured, officials said.
Three troopers were seriously injured in the blast. An IAF helicopter from Ranchi has been rushed to evacuate the causalities.

The troopers belong to 159 battalion of the force deployed in the state for anti-Naxal operation tasks.
It is suspected that Maoists used a huge quantity of explosives to detonate the Improvised Explosive Device (IED).

Naxals blow anti-landmine vehicle, 2 CRPF men killed


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Windjammer said:


> *Naxals blow anti-landmine vehicle, 2 CRPF men killed
> *
> Patna, Oct 18, 2012, (PTI):
> Two CRPF troopers were killed and eight others injured, three of them seriously, when Naxalites triggered an IED blast blowing an anti-landmine vehicle in Bihar's Gaya district today.
> 
> The incident occurred at 6:20 AM near Chakarbanda forests in Barha village of the district when the CRPF vehicle was going for an operational duty.
> 
> While two personnel inside the vehicle were killed on the spot, eight others were injured, officials said.
> Three troopers were seriously injured in the blast. An IAF helicopter from Ranchi has been rushed to evacuate the causalities.
> 
> The troopers belong to 159 battalion of the force deployed in the state for anti-Naxal operation tasks.
> It is suspected that Maoists used a huge quantity of explosives to detonate the Improvised Explosive Device (IED).
> 
> Naxals blow anti-landmine vehicle, 2 CRPF men killed



appears that there were 5 casualties of CPRF

5 CRPF men killed as Maoists blow up anti-landmine vehicle in Bihar - The Times of India


----------



## Windjammer

*
Sopore encounter continues, militants take jawan hostage*



As the gunfight between the security forces and the separatist guerrillas continued in north Kashmir's Sopore town on Sunday, a jawan was reportedly taken hostage by militants.
Guerrillas had fired upon the security forces on Saturday evening in Sopore town, about 55 km from here in Baramulla district, said a senior police officer.
"One CRPF trooper had sustained injuries in yesterday's (Saturday) firing by the militants in Shallapora area of Sopore town. The area was immediately sealed and searches were mounted to trace the militants," said the police officer.
"An exchange of gunfire between the security forces and the militants has started in the area Sunday morning", the officer said.
Troops of 22 counter insurgency Rashtriya Rifles (RR), state police and the Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) are carrying out the operation against the guerrillas.
Apple rich north Sopore town, the hometown of senior hardline separatist leader, Syed Ali Geelani, has traditionally been the bastion of separatist sentiment in the Kashmir Valley.


Read more at: Sopore encounter continues, militants take jawan hostage : North, News - India Today


----------



## ajtr

Windjammer said:


> *
> Sopore encounter continues, militants take jawan hostage*
> 
> 
> 
> As the gunfight between the security forces and the separatist guerrillas continued in north Kashmir's Sopore town on Sunday, a jawan was reportedly taken hostage by militants.
> Guerrillas had fired upon the security forces on Saturday evening in Sopore town, about 55 km from here in Baramulla district, said a senior police officer.
> "One CRPF trooper had sustained injuries in yesterday's (Saturday) firing by the militants in Shallapora area of Sopore town. The area was immediately sealed and searches were mounted to trace the militants," said the police officer.
> "An exchange of gunfire between the security forces and the militants has started in the area Sunday morning", the officer said.
> Troops of 22 counter insurgency Rashtriya Rifles (RR), state police and the Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) are carrying out the operation against the guerrillas.
> Apple rich north Sopore town, the hometown of senior hardline separatist leader, Syed Ali Geelani, has traditionally been the bastion of separatist sentiment in the Kashmir Valley.
> 
> 
> Read more at: Sopore encounter continues, militants take jawan hostage : North, News - India Today


This blows the hole in indian propaganda of kashmir being peaceful or kashir on backburner.This is the 2nd attack this week.


----------



## KRAIT

Seems like some correlation between ceasefire violations from across the border to these attacks. No surprise here.


----------



## ajtr

KRAIT said:


> Seems like some correlation between ceasefire violations from across the border to these attacks. No surprise here.


Easy escape route to blame home grown revolutions on outsiders.really no surprise in indian attitudes here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Don't see this same logic applied when the case is reversed. 

Anyways, the Jawan has to be rescued. I pray he will be safe and return to his family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

ajtr said:


> This blows the hole in indian propaganda of kashmir being peaceful or kashir on backburner.This is the 2nd attack this week.



Not to mention the hundreds of Panchayats who have resigned through fear..........or may be they are on ISI payroll.


----------



## ajtr

Seems logic didnt work with indians and i'm being one too it doesnt work with me too.

As for the hostage jawan he is combatant.send in the negotiator to know the demands first.



Windjammer said:


> Not to mention the hundreds of Panchayats who have resigned through fear..........or *may be they are on ISI payroll.*


If i ve to believe news media then those to threatened them were on isi payroll.


----------



## Windjammer

ajtr said:


> Seems logic didnt work with indians and i'm being one too it doesnt work with me too.
> 
> As for the hostage jawan he is combatant.send in the negotiator to know the demands first.



Well, Indians make tall claims that they don't negotiate with kidnappers, i highly doubt Ansar Burney would be available here.....let's see how this one works out.


----------



## ajtr

Windjammer said:


> Well, Indians make tall claims that they don't negotiate with kidnappers, i highly doubt Ansar Burney would be available here.....let's see how this one works out.


I wonder if GoI negotiated when ilyas kashmiri took Army jawan hostage or was it that just imagination of hamid mir?????


----------



## KRAIT

Great words from great people. Playing politics on abducted soldier. Last time when TTP kidnapped Pakistani soldier, I expressed my wishes that they return safely to their family and didn't make any stealth snide remarks. Next time, I will remember these statements said by the people here on Indian soldiers. 

We all know who is trying to say what ? Carry on guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ticker

KRAIT said:


> Great words from great people. Playing politics on abducted soldier. Last time when TTP kidnapped Pakistani soldier, I expressed my wishes that they return safely to their family and didn't make any stealth snide remarks. Next time, I will remember these statements said by the people here on Indian soldiers.
> 
> *We all know who is trying to say what* ? Carry on guys.



Could you please explain as to who is trying to say what. 

We are discussing India's problems. Where did Pakistan come in to it. 

And also could you please explain as to what is stealth snide.


----------



## Windjammer

KRAIT said:


> Great words from great people. Playing politics on abducted soldier. Last time when TTP kidnapped Pakistani soldier, I expressed my wishes that they return safely to their family and didn't make any stealth snide remarks. Next time, I will remember these statements said by the people here on Indian soldiers.
> 
> We all know who is trying to say what ? Carry on guys.



My dear, there is a world of difference between what the likes of TTP want to implement and what's the root cause of insurgency in IOK....the life or death of one soldier is not going to make any difference but it does highlight the problem and the core issue which needs attention.


----------



## KRAIT

Windjammer said:


> My dear, there is a world of difference between what the likes of TTP want to implement and what's the root cause of insurgency in IOK....the life or death of one soldier is not going to make any difference but it does highlight the problem and the core issue which needs attention.


Both type of terrorists have killed innocent people and our brave soldiers. So I don't give a rat's a$$ about what the cause is. Life of one soldiers means to me and the problem is the insurgents coming from across the borders.

So buddy, when it comes to our soldiers I think of India first. Problem is cross border terrorism and core issue is disturbance of peace in Kashmir. At the end this is what matters to me and a billion Indians.


----------



## Ticker

Windjammer said:


> My dear, there is a world of difference between what the likes of TTP want to implement and what's the root cause of insurgency in IOK....the life or death of one soldier is not going to make any difference but it does highlight the problem and the core issue which needs attention.



Agreed. There is a freedom movement going on in Indian Occupied Kashmir. These are Kashmiri Freedom Fighters fighting to gain freedom from Indian yoke.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamantK

ajtr said:


> This blows the hole in indian propaganda of kashmir being peaceful or kashir on backburner.This is the 2nd attack this week.



Note to self: Dont believe a word written by this poster, the article clearly mentions *"encounter"* and *Troops of 22 counter insurgency Rashtriya Rifles (RR), state police and the Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) are carrying out the operation against the guerrillas.*

And *this* poster see this as an *attack*.. epic :facepalm:


----------



## ajtr

KRAIT said:


> Great words from great people. Playing politics on abducted soldier. Last time when TTP kidnapped Pakistani soldier, I expressed my wishes that they return safely to their family and didn't make any stealth *snide remarks.* Next time, I will remember these statements said by the people here on Indian soldiers.
> 
> We all know who is trying to say what ? Carry on guys.


You have to look on some of those encounter in red corridor or in kashmir threads to know what really are the snide remarks indians generally make.


----------



## Ticker

KRAIT said:


> Both type of terrorists have killed innocent people and our brave soldiers. So I don't give a rat's a$$ about what the cause is. Life of one soldiers means to me and the problem is the insurgents coming from across the borders.
> 
> So buddy, when it comes to our soldiers I think of India first. Problem is *cross border terrorism and core issue is disturbance of peace in Kashmir*. At the end this is what matters to me and a billion Indians.



There is no cross border terrorism. This is a freedom movement. And the right to freedom is enshrined in the UN Charter. This is a freedom movement and not terrorism.


----------



## notsuperstitious

KRAIT said:


> Both type of terrorists have killed innocent people and our brave soldiers. So I don't give a rat's a$$ about what the cause is. Life of one soldiers means to me and the problem is the insurgents coming from across the borders.
> 
> So buddy, when it comes to our soldiers I think of India first. Problem is cross border terrorism and core issue is disturbance of peace in Kashmir. At the end this is what matters to me and a billion Indians.



What the TTP wants is their version of Islam for pakistan and what their opposition want is their own version if islam for pakistan. So the TTP trouble is just unfinished business from the creation of Pakistan, same as kashmir.


----------



## Roybot

Ticker said:


> There is no cross border terrorism. And the right to freedom is enshrined in the UN Charter. This is a freedom movement and not terrorism.



Does the same definition apply to BLA and Balochistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SamantK

Ticker said:


> There is no cross border terrorism. And the right to freedom is enshrined in the UN Charter. This is a freedom movement and not terrorism.


Thanks for toeing the line of your rulers.. India really does not trust a word coming out of Pakistan regarding terrorism and freedom movements.. 

UN can take a hike, UN wanted Pakistan to clear J&K what happened to your end of the line, forgot or do not want to remember?


----------



## INDIC

Windjammer said:


> My dear, there is a world of difference between what the likes of TTP want to implement and what's the root cause of insurgency in IOK....the life or death of one soldier is not going to make any difference but it does highlight the problem and the core issue which needs attention.



Our case is different from Pakistan, that's why we still aren't using Airforce to bomb the people.


----------



## Ticker

Roybot said:


> Does the same definition apply to BLA and Balochistan?



Balochistan is not a disputed territory - Indian Occupied Kashmir is. 

Indian support of terrorism in Balochistan, which is internationally recognized part of Pakistan is sponsoring and supporting terrorism. 

There is no comparison.


----------



## SamantK

Ticker said:


> Balochistan is not a disputed territory - Indian Occupied Kashmir is.
> 
> Indian support of terrorism in Balochistan, which is internationally recognized part of Pakistan is sponsoring and supporting terrorism.
> 
> There is no comparison.



Of course you will say that.. 

There is a freedom movement in Baloch, please open your eyes before even they split from you.. and then the warm waters strategic location will go kaput! D


----------



## INDIC

Ticker said:


> Balochistan is not a disputed territory - Indian Occupied Kashmir is.
> 
> Indian support of terrorism in Balochistan, which is internationally recognized part of Pakistan is sponsoring and supporting terrorism.
> 
> There is no comparison.



Dude, shall I mention what is written in Azad Kashmir's constitution. But you were talking about right to freedom, if a country was conquered by other country and no one claims it, your logic still applies.


----------



## Ticker

samantk said:


> Thanks for toeing the line of your rulers.. India really does not trust a word coming out of Pakistan regarding terrorism and freedom movements..
> 
> UN can take a hike, *UN wanted Pakistan to clear J&K what happened to your end of the line, forgot or do not want to remember*?



If one looks at Nehru&#8217;s speech in the Lok Sabha on June 26, 1952, he said, &#8220;It just does not matter what your Constitution says. If the people of Kashmir do not want it, it will not go there.&#8221; If the plebiscite went against India, he would accept the verdict &#8220;and we would change our Constitution about it&#8221;. This he tells his people in the Lok Sabha. 

However, the two faces of India were revealed in Nehru&#8217;s Note of August 25, 1952. He made a startling revelation about his change of mind by the end of 1948. 

He wrote in a Note (Selected Works of Jawaharlal Nehru; volume 19, pages 322-330), &#8220;Towards the end of 1948&#8230;. it became clear to me then that we would never get the conditions which were necessary for a plebiscite&#8230; so I ruled out the plebiscite for all practical purposes.&#8221; 

He was lying to his own people, he was lying to the Kashmiris and at the same time he was also lying to the United Nations as well as the United Nations Commission for India and Pakistan (UNCIP) in December 1948.


----------



## KRAIT

ajtr said:


> You have to look on some of those encounter in red corridor or in kashmir threads to know what really are the snide remarks indians generally make.


Encounter in red corridor and Kashmir are necessary and your own people also use it as some terrorists gets free pass due to technicality.

You won't understand. I have friends in Armed forces and that's why I know what it feels like when someone plays politics on our dead soldiers. You are just an attention seeking person, lived with silver spoon, trying to find meaning of your life in a extremists movement which is based on murders of innocent.

MODs, transfer this thread to Kashmir war section.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamantK

Ticker said:


> If one looks at Nehru&#8217;s speech in the Lok Sabha on June 26, 1952, he said, &#8220;It just does not matter what your Constitution says. If the people of Kashmir do not want it, it will not go there.&#8221; If the plebiscite went against India, he would accept the verdict &#8220;and we would change our Constitution about it&#8221;. This he tells his people in the Lok Sabha.
> 
> However, the two faces of India were revealed in Nehru&#8217;s Note of August 25, 1952. He made a startling revelation about his change of mind by the end of 1948.
> 
> He wrote in a Note (Selected Works of Jawaharlal Nehru; volume 19, pages 322-330), &#8220;Towards the end of 1948&#8230;. it became clear to me then that we would never get the conditions which were necessary for a plebiscite&#8230; so I ruled out the plebiscite for all practical purposes.&#8221;



If you also know what he meant about the belligerent attitude of Pakistan, his prediction was right on, Pakistan ensured that "we would never get the conditions which were necessary for a plebiscite"

How is his prediction not true?



> He was lying to his own people, he was lying to the Kashmiris and at the same time he was also lying to the United Nations as well as the United Nations Commission for India and Pakistan (UNCIP) in December 1948.


 It was what he thought, if you know what it means.. he was also he one to go to UN about Kashmir, the onus of clearing J&K was on Pakistan, which it failed to do( Or knew it would lead to a loss) .. you can twist it any way, the facts do not change..


----------



## Roybot

Ticker said:


> Balochistan is not a disputed territory - Indian Occupied Kashmir is.
> 
> Indian support of terrorism in Balochistan, which is internationally recognized part of Pakistan is sponsoring and supporting terrorism.
> 
> There is no comparison.



Whatever happened to the United Nations Freedom Charter and right to self determination eh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

Roybot said:


> Whatever happened to the United Nations Freedom Charter and right to self determination eh


What's wrong with you buddy. Don't talk logic with them. Only way to deal with them is emotionally.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajtr

KRAIT said:


> Encounter in red corridor and Kashmir are necessary and your own people also use it as some terrorists gets free pass due to technicality.
> 
> You won't understand. *I have friends in Armed forces and that's why I know what it feels like when someone plays politics on our dead soldiers.* You are just an attention seeking person, lived with silver spoon, trying to find meaning of your life in a extremists movement which is based on lives of innocent.
> 
> MODs, transfer this thread to Kashmir war section.


why dont you ask the same question to the families of those maoist killed.or the families of those whose sons,father,,brother went missing in kashmir probably lying in some unmarked grave.Why dont your humanity cry for them.Its not that maoist or kashmiris took up arms overnight.Where was this your humanity when the were being oppressed.


----------



## Ticker

Let's talk about NE India and atrocities committed by Indian security forces there:

We arrived in Darzo (Mizoram, India) about ten in the morning. My orders were to get the villagers to collect whatever moveable property they could, and set their own village on fire at seven in the evening.

Night fell, I lit a torch myself and set fire to one of the houses. I knew I was carrying out orders, and would hate to do such a thing if I had my way. My soldiers also started torching other buildings, and the whole place was soon ablaze. Women were wailing and shouting and cursing. Children were frightened and cried. But the grown men were silent; not a whimper or a whisper from them. When it was time for the world to sleep, we marched out of Darzo .

We walked fifteen miles and the morning saw us in Hnahthial. I hated myself that night. I had done the job of an executioner. I called the Darzo Village Council President and his village elders and ordered them to sign a document saying that they had voluntarily asked to be resettled under the protection of the Security Forces as they were being harassed by the insurgents and that no force or coercion was used by the Security Forces.

They refused to sign. So I called them in one man at a time. On my table was a loaded revolver, and in the corner stood two NCOs with loaded sten-guns. This frightened them, and one by one they signed the documents.

(Lalkhama 2006. A Mizo Civil Servant&#8217;s Random Reflections. Ghazaibad:
Express Print House, pp.177-180)

India: Democracy Soaked In Blood Of Her Own People - OpEd Eurasia Review



Roybot said:


> Whatever happened to the United Nations Freedom Charter and right to self determination eh


.....................




Ticker said:


> If one looks at Nehru&#8217;s speech in the Lok Sabha on June 26, 1952, he said, &#8220;It just does not matter what your Constitution says. If the people of Kashmir do not want it, it will not go there.&#8221; If the plebiscite went against India, he would accept the verdict &#8220;and we would change our Constitution about it&#8221;. This he tells his people in the Lok Sabha.
> 
> However, the two faces of India were revealed in Nehru&#8217;s Note of August 25, 1952. He made a startling revelation about his change of mind by the end of 1948.
> 
> He wrote in a Note (Selected Works of Jawaharlal Nehru; volume 19, pages 322-330), &#8220;Towards the end of 1948&#8230;. it became clear to me then that we would never get the conditions which were necessary for a plebiscite&#8230; so I ruled out the plebiscite for all practical purposes.&#8221;
> 
> He was lying to his own people, he was lying to the Kashmiris and at the same time he was also lying to the United Nations as well as the United Nations Commission for India and Pakistan (UNCIP) in December 1948.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

KRAIT said:


> What's wrong with you buddy. Don't talk logic with them. Only way to deal with them is emotionally.


Ya..logic sure works with indians.....................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Ticker said:


> India: Democracy Soaked In Blood Of Her Own People - OpEd Eurasia Review
> 
> .....................



Please good sir, spare me Rupee News kinda tripe. We were talking about Balochistan and the UNN charter of freedom and right to determination, now that I have caught you out and you have nothing to say there is no need for your quibbling.

I ll let you be now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ajtr

Roybot said:


> Please good sir, spare me Rupee News kinda tripe. We were talking about Balochistan and the UNN charter of freedom and right to determination, now that I have caught you out and you have nothing to say there is no need for your quibbling.
> 
> I ll let you be now.


Sure only TOI-Let like tripe works with indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

ajtr said:


> why dont you ask the same question to the families of those maoist killed.or the families of those whose sons,father,,brother went missing in kashmir probably lying in some unmarked grave.Why dont your humanity cry for them.Its not that maoist or kashmiris took up arms overnight.Where was this your humanity when the were being oppressed.


I know about those families and the extremists. I know those unmarked graves, the graves of terrorists which has cost over 50,000 people since 1990s. 

Those who have picked arms are actually against the cause of peaceful protestors which work hard to get justice for local people. As I said, you don't know anything about these extremists. 

If Indians start paying homage to every BLA soldier and TTP, will that be acceptable ? Then we will talk about humanity. 

Putting Indian soldiers and Maoists in the same basket, this is how low one can get.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

ajtr said:


> Ya..logic sure works with indians.....................


Yup...logic work in India but not for few ungrateful people who use facilities provided from our tax money, of patriotic people while they disrespect our soldiers our motherland.

If you guys have any problem, then why do you live here. Leave this nation. We don't need people like you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ticker

KRAIT said:


> I know about those families and the extremists. I know those unmarked graves, the graves of terrorists which has cost over 50,000 people since 1990s.
> 
> Those who have picked arms are actually against the cause of peaceful protestors which work hard to get justice for local people. As I said, you don't know anything about these extremists.
> 
> *If Indians start paying homage to every BLA soldier and TTP*, will that be acceptable ? Then we will talk about humanity.
> 
> Putting Indian soldiers and Maoists in the same basket, this is how low one can get.



Yes they are. That is what every Indian discussion forum does. And this is exactly what are doing in a stealthy snide manner.


----------



## ajtr

KRAIT said:


> I know about those families and the extremists. I know those unmarked graves, the graves of terrorists which has cost over 50,000 people since 1990s.
> 
> Those who have picked arms are actually against the cause of peaceful protestors which work hard to get justice for local people. As I said, you don't know anything about these extremists.
> 
> If Indians start paying homage to every BLA soldier and TTP, will that be acceptable ? Then we will talk about humanity.
> 
> *Putting Indian soldiers and Maoists in the same basket, this is how low one can get.*


You are right there is no comparioson between indian soldiers and maoist or those fight in kashmir. Darma says to fight against injustice and remove adharma .so thats why we are not gonna leave.we will make adharmik leave.

maoist and those fight in kashmir are robinhoods ,good Samaritans coz of their cause ie they fight for people against oppressor.
And indian security forces fight for oppressor regime against people.
Maoists and kashmiri fight for justice and soldiers fight for injustice.


So there can be no comparison between them.



KRAIT said:


> Yup...logic work in India but not for few ungrateful people who use facilities provided from our tax money, of patriotic people while they disrespect our soldiers our motherland.
> 
> If you guys have any problem, then why do you live here. Leave this nation. We don't need people like you.


There is difference between yours type any ours type.You are on the side of oppressor injustice,adhrama and we are on the side of justice,freedom truth dharma.


----------



## SamantK

ajtr said:


> You are right there is no comparioson between indian soldiers and maoist or those fight in kashmir.
> 
> maoist and those fight in kashmir are robinhoods ,good Samaritans coz of their cause ie they fight for people against oppressor.
> And indian security forces fight for oppressor regime against people.
> Maoists and kashmiri fight for justice and soldiers fight for injustice.
> 
> 
> So there can be no comparison between them.




Robinoods are for the movies, freedom can be achieved with other means.. using violence only shows that their cause is weak, that it is not in the fiber of people...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

Roybot said:


> Kya baat hai, ek dil do jaan. Sawaal kisi aur se poocha jawab koi aur de raha hai


mere sasural ka hai to jawab dene ka haq banta ha mera


----------



## Mirza Jatt

ajtr said:


> mere sasural ka hai to jawab dene ka haq banta ha mera



sasural ??? then kab tak ammi ke paas rahogi ?? ab jao apne asli ghar.


----------



## OOPS !

Ticker said:


> Balochistan is not a disputed territory - Indian Occupied Kashmir is.
> 
> Indian support of terrorism in Balochistan, which is internationally recognized part of Pakistan is sponsoring and supporting terrorism.
> 
> There is no comparison.



it takes nothing to make Territory "Disputed" , Just claim today by india that "Baluchistan was part of india and We won't accept it as Pakistan" will make Baluchistan Disputed territory. 

so don't serve us Bullshit of "Disputed territory" it doesn't allow u to kill you Baluch people and hold their land by power of army.


----------



## KRAIT

ajtr said:


> You are right there is no comparioson between indian soldiers and maoist or those fight in kashmir. Darma says to fight against injustice and remove adharma .so thats why we are not gonna leave.we will make adharmik leave.
> maoist and those fight in kashmir are robinhoods ,good Samaritans coz of their cause ie they fight for people against oppressor.And indian security forces fight for oppressor regime against people.Maoists and kashmiri fight for justice and soldiers fight for injustice.
> So there can be no comparison between them.There is difference between yours type any ours type.You are on the side of oppressor injustice,adhrama and we are on the side of justice,freedom truth dharma.


 Its easy to hide in anonymity in a forum. Go and openly protest against Indian soldiers and call Maoists freedom fighters. We will know your identity the next day in news paper as it will be the reflection of what Indians feel against Maoists supporters and people use to of disrespecting of soldiers. 

But you won't do that as we all know what is truth, dharma and freedom.


----------



## ajtr

KRAIT said:


> Its easy to hide in anonymity in a forum. Go and openly protest against Indian soldiers and call Maoists freedom fighters. We will know your identity the next day in news paper as it will be the reflection of what Indians feel against Maoists supporters and people use to of disrespecting of soldiers.
> 
> But you won't do that as we all know what is truth, dharma and freedom.


oops another indian imagination .................


----------



## neokautilya

ajtr said:


> why dont you ask the same question to the families of those maoist killed.or the families of those whose sons,father,,brother went missing in kashmir probably lying in some unmarked grave.Why dont your humanity cry for them.Its not that maoist or kashmiris took up arms overnight.Where was this your humanity when the were being oppressed.



opression or no opression

dharma or adharma

make it clear.... kashmir is not going anywhere for two basic reasons

1. it was an integral part of india and was once the epicentre of hinduism.... so if some people after being forcefully converted by aurangzeb feel the need to move out ( almost all the kashmiris are converted, ask the *****) , they surely can move out..... evil were those who pushed the kashmiri pundits out of there motherland.

2. strategically kashmir is very essential for india..... indian army cant afford to loose it..... kashmir will be always with india.... people can migrate to there holy land if they wish to....that will be a relief for kashmiri pundits


----------



## KRAIT

ajtr said:


> oops another indian imagination .................


 See this is the called dodging in one line.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajtr

KRAIT said:


> See this is the called dodging in one line.


nope its called bring you out from your imaginary world to the real world.i hope you getting it.....


----------



## KRAIT

ajtr said:


> nope its called bring you out from your imaginary world to the real world.i hope you getting it.....


I know but I won't respond in same fashion. 

BTW why don't you support Kashmiri Terrorists and Maoists on Facebook. Lets see. Its realistic and will give you dosage of reality too.


----------



## Ticker

OOPS ! said:


> it takes nothing to make Territory "Disputed" , Just claim today by india that "*Baluchistan was part of india and We won't accept it as Pakistan*" will make Baluchistan Disputed territory.
> 
> so don't serve us Bullshit of "Disputed territory" it doesn't allow u to kill you Baluch people and hold their land by power of army.



If aunty had balls she would have been an uncle


----------



## ajtr

neokautilya said:


> opression or no opression
> 
> dharma or adharma
> 
> make it clear.... kashmir is not going anywhere for two basic reasons
> 
> 1. it was an integral part of india and was once the epicentre of hinduism.... so if some people after being forcefully converted by aurangzeb feel the need to move out ( almost all the kashmiris are converted, ask the *****) , they surely can move out..... evil were those who pushed the kashmiri pundits out of there motherland.
> 
> 2. strategically kashmir is very essential for india..... indian army cant afford to loose it..... kashmir will be always with india.... people can migrate to there holy land if they wish to....that will be a relief for kashmiri pundits


None can opress the people for long ultimately Ravana was killed to end the adharma and bring freedom and justice to oppressed people....btw happy dussehra,navratri....


----------



## Ticker

KRAIT said:


> I know but I won't respond in same fashion.
> 
> BTW why don't you support Kashmiri Terrorists and Maoists on Facebook. Lets see. Its realistic and will give you dosage of reality too.



There are no Kashmiri terrorists in Indian Occupied Kashmir. It is freedom movement and they are freedom fighters.



KRAIT said:


> See this is the called dodging in one line.



I wonder what are you doing


----------



## SamantK

Ticker said:


> If aunty had balls she would have been an uncle



Dont you get tired of repeating this now faded cliche again and again or do you just plagiarize for the lack of creativity?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

KRAIT said:


> I know but I won't respond in same fashion.
> 
> BTW why don't you support Kashmiri Terrorists and Maoists on Facebook. Lets see. Its realistic and will give you dosage of reality too.


 you know it thats why you cant respond in same fashion.Why in virtual world when everything in my in real world.


----------



## SamantK

Ticker said:


> There are no Kashmiri terrorists in Indian Occupied Kashmir. It is freedom movement and they are freedom fighters.



There are, coming from Pakistan. Freedom movement is just a bogus theory to occupy Kashmir.





> I wonder what are you doing


 Letting know how people get off without a reasonable logic..


----------



## neokautilya

Ticker said:


> There are no Kashmiri terrorists in Indian Occupied Kashmir. It is freedom movement and they are *freedom fighters*.




 for the bold part....... they should realize it soon that there freedom struggle wont reap any fruitful results


----------



## KRAIT

ajtr said:


> None can opress the people for long ultimately Ravana was killed to end the adharma and bring freedom and justice to oppressed people....btw happy dussehra,navratri....


Ravana.... Yaar tum jaao hamare desh se. 

That's what our soldiers are doing in Red corridor. Hunting those rabid dogs called Maoists even if they have to die for it. Ravana was super intelligent person where as your beloved Maoists are just dogs.



ajtr said:


> you know it thats why you cant respond in same fashion.Why in virtual world when everything in my in real world.


I know somethings shouldn't be revealed as I don't have any problem in revealing about me but you surely will have. As for your real world, I know your sins too.


----------



## Ticker

neokautilya said:


> opression or no opression
> 
> dharma or adharma
> 
> make it clear.... kashmir is not going anywhere for two basic reasons
> 
> 1. *it was an integral part of india and was once the epicentre of hinduism*.... so if some people after being forcefully converted by aurangzeb feel the need to move out ( almost all the kashmiris are converted, ask the *****) , they surely can move out..... evil were those who pushed the kashmiri pundits out of there motherland.
> 
> 2. strategically kashmir is very essential for india..... indian army cant afford to loose it..... kashmir will be always with india.... people can migrate to there holy land if they wish to....that will be a relief for kashmiri pundits



Indian Occupied Kashmir was never part of the New India and New India do not have a claim to Old India. 

So it is Hinduism because of which you guys also claim IVC as well. There was a Kashmir before it was Hindu and it is now majority Muslim. 

The IVS was Hindu once, was Buddhist once and is now Muslim. 

And you can't claim it on the basis of religion - and even if religion is the base, both are Muslim majority and therefore both are Pakistani in nature.


----------



## KRAIT

Ticker said:


> There are no Kashmiri terrorists in Indian Occupied Kashmir. It is freedom movement and they are freedom fighters.I wonder what are you doing


 BLA are also freedom fighters. Hail BLA. Go figure.....


----------



## ajtr

neokautilya said:


> for the bold part....... they should realize it soon that there freedom struggle wont reap any fruitful results


Oh sure freedom struggle will bear fruits. Oppressor can't suppress people forever.


----------



## SamantK

Ticker said:


> Indian Occupied Kashmir was never part of the New India and New India do not have a claim to Old India.


 Yes it has.



> So it is Hinduism because of which you guys also claim IVC as well. There was a Kashmir before it was Hindu and it is now majority Muslim.


 See above.



> The IVS was Hindu once, was Buddhist once and is now Muslim.


 IVC not as a land but the people, the culture, hard for you to understand?



> And you can't claim it on the basis of religion - and even if religion is the base, both are Muslim majority and therefore both are Pakistani in nature.


 Religion is secondary, not even Islam existed then, what matters is they were part of British India and Indian sub-continent of which India is the biggest Country. We have all the right to claim IVC as our heritage also..

BTW you can also claim it, I know you guys claimed it latter but then the search for an identity is still on is it not?


----------



## ajtr

KRAIT said:


> Ravana.... Yaar tum jaao hamare desh se.


kon sa tumhara desh........



> That's what our soldiers are doing in Red corridor. Hunting those rabid dogs called Maoists even if they have to die for it. Ravana was super intelligent person where as your beloved Maoists are just dogs.


6 CRPF men killed as Maoists blow up vehicle - Hindustan Times



> I know somethings shouldn't be revealed as I don't have any problem in revealing about me but you surely will have. As for your real world, I know your sins too.


Tells a lot about you. isnt it......


----------



## KRAIT

^ Buddy don't touch IVC. Ticker goes out of control and whole emotional.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ticker

KRAIT said:


> *Ravana*.... Yaar *tum jaao hamare desh se*.
> 
> That's what our soldiers are doing in Red corridor. Hunting those rabid dogs called Maoists even if they have to die for it. Ravana was super intelligent person where as your beloved *Maoists are just dogs*.
> 
> I know somethings shouldn't be revealed as I don't have any problem in revealing about me but you surely will have. As for your real world, I know your sins too.



Why don't you do us a favour to all of us. Leave this forum and go to those hate riddled Indian discussion forums. You will be an instant hit there.


----------



## neokautilya

ajtr said:


> Oh sure freedom struggle will bear fruits. Oppressor can't suppress people forever.



y dont u utter a word for kashmiri pundits.... or your religion makes u blind to see that.... i have seen many ppl like u even in india who try to debate in favour of kashmiris but when u talk about kashmiri pundits all there big talks vanish into thin air..... india never was and never will become a oppressor.... but its just that some ppl cant see a kafir ( what they percieve about india) ruling them ..... so they can really leave if they want to


----------



## KRAIT

ajtr said:


> kon sa tumhara desh........


India jisme tum jaise traitors rehte hain. Maoists are dogs and those who support them...well go figure...


----------



## SamantK

KRAIT said:


> ^ Buddy don't touch IVC. Ticker goes out of control and whole emotional.



As if I care, I can understand his hurting from his statements.. Thanks for the advice.



KRAIT said:


> India jisme tum jaise traitors rehte hain. Maoists are dogs and those who support them...well go figure...



Yaar, you are discussing with the one person you have asked us not to engage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ticker

KRAIT said:


> BLA are also freedom fighters. Hail BLA. Go figure.....



So finally the truth comes out from krait. BLA terrorists supported by Indian sponsored terrorism. Are you a supporter of terrorists krait.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Ticker said:


> If aunty had balls she would have been an uncle




True enough. She doesn't, so she remains *Ticker*.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sashan

ajtr said:


> Oh sure freedom struggle will bear fruits. Oppressor can't suppress people forever.



Ajtr - answer my question - in a hypothetical situation that Maoist come to power what is the assurance that they will not be equally corrupt in addition to establishing a dictatorship and throttling the freedom of speech which is there in today's India? I can point numerous cases where this "ism" was nothing but trouble - Stalin and Gulags, Mao and Cultural revolution, Polpot and year zero concept and even within the democratic India - how commies screwed up Bengal.


----------



## neokautilya

Ticker said:


> Indian Occupied Kashmir was never part of the New India and New India do not have a claim to Old India.
> 
> So it is Hinduism because of which you guys also claim IVC as well. There was a Kashmir before it was Hindu and it is now majority Muslim.
> 
> The IVS was Hindu once, was Buddhist once and is now Muslim.
> 
> And you can't claim it on the basis of religion - and even if religion is the base, both are Muslim majority and therefore both are Pakistani in nature.



that is what i am saying dont claim kashmir on the basis that majority of ppl dere are muslims..... and offtopic just for a while remove that religion shades which u all keep wearing all ur life.... you will find life much more colourful


----------



## ajtr

KRAIT said:


> India jisme tum jaise traitors rehte hain. Maoists are dogs and those who support them...well go figure...


Opps main to sochati thi ke tum lanka se ho coz ravan to lanka main tha .ya fir se usne apna samrajya india par kabza kar ke badha liya aur uske khar,dusan,mareech,krait senapati india ko oppress kar rahe hain....


----------



## neokautilya

Joe Shearer said:


> True enough. She doesn't, so she remains *Ticker*.



ha ha well said


----------



## Ticker

KRAIT said:


> India jisme tum jaise traitors rehte hain. Maoists are dogs and those who support them...well go figure...



Oh such hate and bigotry and racism. Who has given you the right to declare any one traitor. 

When a spade is called a spade - the real krait displays his true self.


----------



## KRAIT

Ticker said:


> So finally the truth comes out from krait. BLA terrorists supported by Indian sponsored terrorism. Are you a supporter of terrorists krait.


I always said, BLA is supported by RAW.....I don't support terrorists but if you gonna support terrorists in our country then expect the same reply.


----------



## Ticker

Joe Shearer said:


> True enough. She doesn't, so she remains *Ticker*.



ha ha ha .... Sir you are growing old. 

I meant India. 

Hajmula zara ziyada istimal kiya karein.


----------



## KRAIT

Ticker said:


> Oh such hate and bigotry and racism. Who has given you the right to declare any one traitor.
> 
> When a spade is called a spade - the real krait displays his true self.


Now you know ,,,take a hike then. I don't respect anyone who disrespect Indian soldiers and supports dogs like Maoists. This will remain my stance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ticker

KRAIT said:


> I always said, BLA is supported by RAW.....I don't support terrorists but if you gonna support terrorists in our country then expect the same reply.



I am not supporting terrorists anywhere. 

I believe that it is Indian state sponsored terrorism in IOK against her own people which is terrorism. 

Instead of appropriately responding, you go personal and start supporting terrorists in Balochistan which you agree that they are being supported by RAW,


----------



## Joe Shearer

Ticker said:


> Indian Occupied Kashmir was never part of the New India and New India do not have a claim to Old India.
> 
> So it is Hinduism because of which you guys also claim IVC as well. There was a Kashmir before it was Hindu and it is now majority Muslim.
> 
> The IVS was Hindu once, was Buddhist once and is now Muslim.
> 
> And you can't claim it on the basis of religion - and even if religion is the base, both are Muslim majority and therefore both are Pakistani in nature.



Fair enough. On the other hand, it does not belong to the new Pakistan, and there was no old Pakistan.

As far as the religious basis and Muslim majority being Pakistan in nature, there was nothing called being Pakistan in nature. Two majority Muslim provinces of India the colony were granted to Pakistan, and these were Baluchistan and Sind. Two others were partitioned, Punjab and Bengal. There was no agreement about the Indian states. 

These facts are well known and have been explained literally dozens of times, and a reiteration of wrong information is clearly due to malicious mischief-making. Distorting facts through constant repetition of the contrary is a well-known and despicable strategy introduced by propagandists like Goebbels. 

Try a different tack.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

If you guys disrespect my friends in Indian Armed Forces, don't expect fair reply. Its as personal to me as possible. Only a noob think RAW is not supporting BLA.

World knows about the example of state sponsored terrorism in Kashmir. And that state is not India.


----------



## neokautilya

KRAIT said:


> Now you know ,,,take a hike then. I don't respect anyone who disrespect Indian soldiers and supports dogs like Maoists. This will remain my stance.



dont point out the maoists bro...... she will support anything that breaks india.. love for maoist is just an excuse to satisfy the real desire.... that is of seeing india divided

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ticker

neokautilya said:


> that is what i am saying dont claim kashmir on the basis that majority of ppl dere are muslims..... and offtopic just for a while remove that religion shades which u all keep wearing all ur life.... you will find life much more colourful



Then hold the plebiscite in IOK and let the people decide.


----------



## ajtr

Sashan said:


> Ajtr - answer my question - in a hypothetical situation that Maoist come to power what is the assurance that they will not be equally corrupt in addition to establishing a dictatorship and throttling the freedom of speech which is there in today's India? I can point numerous cases where this "ism" was nothing but trouble - Stalin and Gulags, Mao and Cultural revolution, Polpot and year zero concept and even within the democratic India - how commies screwed up Bengal.


What gurantee you had in 1947 that democratic india will not end up as rotten corrupt system in a stealthiest way a sort of theocracy of dynastic rule.

As for maoist india is not ussr or china to produce stalins.
communist of WB are not communists by ideology but are same dirty pliticians which are by product of indian corrupt democracy.they are communists only by flag.


----------



## Ticker

neokautilya said:


> dont point out the maoists bro...... she will support anything that breaks india.. love for maoist is just an excuse to satisfy the real desire.... that is of seeing india divided



India is forcing a division unto itself by killing tens of thousands of her own minorities.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Sashan said:


> Ajtr - answer my question - in a hypothetical situation that Maoist come to power what is the assurance that they will not be equally corrupt in addition to establishing a dictatorship and throttling the freedom of speech which is there in today's India? I can point numerous cases where this "ism" was nothing but trouble - Stalin and Gulags, Mao and Cultural revolution, Polpot and year zero concept and even within the democratic India - how commies screwed up Bengal.




You don't need a hypothetical situation. You just need to go and see for yourself the protection racket that these gangsters posing as political workers run, to see the reality. If you probe a little more, you will find that huge sums of money are collected by these Maoists through blackmail and torture, and this goes, not into popular welfare, but into buying arms and ammunitions.This reality is constantly and deliberately misrepresented by those who have a vested interest in spreading such disinformation.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SamantK

Joe Shearer said:


> Fair enough. On the other hand, it does not belong to the new Pakistan, and there was no old Pakistan.
> 
> As far as the religious basis and Muslim majority being Pakistan in nature, there was nothing called being Pakistan in nature. Two majority Muslim provinces of India the colony were granted to Pakistan, and these were Baluchistan and Sind. Two others were partitioned, Punjab and Bengal. There was no agreement about the Indian states.
> 
> These facts are well known and have been explained literally dozens of times,* and a reiteration of wrong information is clearly due to malicious mischief-making*. Distorting facts through constant repetition of the contrary is a well-known and despicable strategy introduced by propagandists like Goebbels.
> 
> Try a different tack.



If he were not to do that, he wont be able to comment on another thread. It will be sad to see him go


----------



## Sashan

ajtr said:


> What gurantee you had in 1947 that democratic india will not end up as rotten corrupt system in a stealthiest way a sort of theocracy of dynastic rule.
> 
> As for maoist india is not ussr or china to produce stalins.
> communist of WB are not communists by ideology but are same dirty pliticians which are by product of indian corrupt democracy.they are communists only by flag.



The guarantee was none and I *was* one of the disappointed Indians but how many Indians are open to swap the current system with Maoism. Again you are subjective in stating that Indian maoists will not produce stalins or Maos and there is no guarantee.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neokautilya

Ticker said:


> Then hold the plebiscite in IOK and let the people decide.



it will be held when J&K becomes muslim minority.... soon it will ..... due to influx of ppl and other reasons


----------



## SamantK

Ticker said:


> Then hold the plebiscite in IOK and let the people decide.



Clear the Pakistan occupied Kashmir and we will think about it..


----------



## Joe Shearer

Ticker said:


> I am not supporting terrorists anywhere.
> 
> I believe that it is Indian state sponsored terrorism in IOK against her own people which is terrorism.
> 
> Instead of appropriately responding, you go personal and start supporting terrorists in Balochistan which you agree that they are being supported by RAW,



Why don't you have the honesty to admit that there are no ethnic Kashmiris in the infiltrated terrorists any longer? Only a long line of misguided religious fundamentalists, of the sort happily shooting up your own country. 

We don't have Sunni and Shia problems in India; we don't kill Ahmedis in India; no Indian citizen is given state-defined documents asking them to disqualify themselves from membership of one religion or the other; no Indian citizens are shot dead for upholding the rights of minorities; no Indian citizens are shot and left for dead merely for asking for the right to be educated.

The whole culture of terrorism and violence is bred in Pakistan, in the teeth of what some lately-converted Pakistanis uphold as laudable Islamic family values. If those family values call for the shooting of a 14 year old schoolgirl, nothing much more needs to be said. And for those who deny that these shameful things are happening, fooling themselves into thinking that Kashmiris are involved in the shooting and terrorist attacks is not a big step.

Fits in very well with the mealy mouthed hypocrisy of such apologists.



Ticker said:


> India is forcing a division unto itself by killing tens of thousands of her own minorities.



We must take you seriously at least on this issue and area of expertise.

Who knows better than you how to force a division on yourselves?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Joe Shearer

KRAIT said:


> I always said, BLA is supported by RAW.....I don't support terrorists but if you gonna support terrorists in our country then expect the same reply.




With respect, you may say personally whatever you want, but you do so with as little evidence as any hysterical Pakistani media maven.



Ticker said:


> ha ha ha .... Sir you are growing old.
> 
> I meant India.
> 
> Hajmula zara ziyada istimal kiya karein.




I am glad to know that Peter Pan has joined the forum and is participating under the nick *Ticker*.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ticker

Joe Shearer said:


> You don't need a hypothetical situation. You just need to go and see for yourself the protection racket that these gangsters posing as political workers run, to see the reality. If you probe a little more, you will find that huge sums of money are collected by these Maoists through blackmail and torture, and this goes, not into popular welfare, but into buying arms and ammunitions.This reality is constantly and deliberately misrepresented by those who have a vested interest in spreading such disinformation.



Sir,

The arguments you offered on many occasions earlier were appropriately counter reasoned as well. For you these may be facts, for others these may not present as factual as you may accept them to be. 

I respect your viewpoint, and i expect you to respect the other viewpoint as well. Agreeing with it may not be as important as it may sound. 

It has always been a rewarding experience to have discussed things with you and therefore, I at times take an undue liberty. Please forgive me for doing that - but I feel that I do have a bit of a right to at times not agree with you and throw in a bit of polite sarcasm if I may.


----------



## Joe Shearer

ajtr said:


> What gurantee you had in 1947 that democratic india will not end up as rotten corrupt system in a stealthiest way a sort of theocracy of dynastic rule.
> 
> As for maoist india is not ussr or china to produce stalins.
> communist of WB are not communists by ideology but are same dirty pliticians which are by product of indian corrupt democracy.they are communists only by flag.



Why does this sound like the equally lame explanation that terrorism committed by Muslims is not Islamic terrorism, because Muslims cannot be terrorists, because Islam does not permit terrorism? So now we have Communists who are not _true_ Communists, because true Communists would not behave this way? 

We must be grateful to _sasural_ school of political science, for these gems at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abhishek_

^"sasural school of pol science" epic LOL 
you sir, have a distinct way with words.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KRAIT

Joe Shearer said:


> With respect, you may say personally whatever you want, but you do so with as little evidence as any hysterical Pakistani media maven.


Sir more elaboration for more knowledge. Looking forward to know your views about RAW working in Pakistan.

Regards.



Abhishek_ said:


> ^"sasural school of pol science" epic LOL
> you sir, have a distinct way with words.


Joe sir has just started.


----------



## Bang Galore

Sashan said:


> Ajtr - answer my question - in a hypothetical situation that Maoist come to power what is the assurance that they will not be equally corrupt in addition to establishing a dictatorship and throttling the freedom of speech which is there in today's India?




Corruption & other silly stuff would be the least of the problems if the Maoists somehow managed to take power. Think *Khmer Rouge*.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sashan

Bang Galore said:


> Corruption & other silly stuff would be the least of the problems if the Maoists somehow managed to take power. Think *Khmer Rouge*.



I have personally seen in Phnom Penh what these commies have done in Cambodia - Tuol Sleng prison and killing fields along with the destruction they have caused in Ankor city(not Ankor Wat but a city nearby which is equally spectacular with numerous temples - cutting off some of the heads of the devas/asuras statues in the entrance to the city and selling these statue heads to support their war with Vietnam).


----------



## Ticker

Joe Shearer said:


> Why does this sound like the equally lame explanation that terrorism committed by Muslims is not Islamic terrorism, because Muslims cannot be terrorists, because Islam does not permit terrorism? So now we have Communists who are not _true_ Communists, because true Communists would not behave this way?
> 
> *We must be grateful to sasural school of political science*, for these gems at least.



Joe, 

This is hitting below the belt. And probably you know it. 

Such comments do not seem appropriate from a person of your caliber. 

Please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Ticker said:


> Sir,
> 
> The arguments you offered on many occasions earlier were appropriately counter reasoned as well. For you these may be facts, for others these may not present as factual as you may accept them to be.
> 
> I respect your viewpoint, and i expect you to respect the other viewpoint as well. Agreeing with it may not be as important as it may sound.
> 
> It has always been a rewarding experience to have discussed things with you and therefore, I at times take an undue liberty. Please forgive me for doing that - but I feel that I do have a bit of a right to at times not agree with you and throw in a bit of polite sarcasm if I may.



Sir,

Facts are facts, and viewpoints are not facts. Against your careful and elaborate web of deception and word-smithing, only facts accepted by reputable authorities have been opposed. Coming up repeatedly with wishful thinking and wistful speculation in large volumes does not improve the factual basis of such arguments. If you wish to be honest, you should say clearly that you have no facts to put up, but are not willing to concede the point. The matter ends there. If you wish to fool yourself about the stuff that you put up, it is your privilege. After all, the entire discussion is on written record.

If you are suggesting that we should either allow blatant concoctions to pass unchallenged, or to allow mis-stated facts to remain on record without a protest, that is not possible. On every single occasion that you have brought up contentious issues, such as the IVC, or the circumstances of the granting of independence to the Dominions of India and Pakistan, or to the historical train that connects present-day political India to the cultural India of the past, you have been given facts, which you could not counter. Arguing that you do not agree with the facts, or that you do not agree with conclusions that may be drawn from the facts merely amounts to an emotional refusal to face reality.

This inability to face reality, to understand the nature of the creation of Pakistan, leads you, and other emotional and I'll-prepared apologists for a non-existent cause, to put up one weird theory after another. Do so by all means, but be prepared to have those weird constructions demolished - pitilessly. 

Other people displaying sarcasm and cheek is something which does not bother me. If it gives them solace, by all means, let them go ahead. Neither their insolence nor later recantations really affect the purpose of my comments, that is, to lay the bare truth before other members of the forum. The rest is frothy irrelevance.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Joe Shearer

Ticker said:


> Joe,
> 
> This is hitting below the belt. And probably you know it.
> 
> Such comments do not seem appropriate from a person of your caliber.
> 
> Please.



I don't think so.

This is a particularly vicious person, who has no intellectual integrity but will parrot whatever gives here the greatest mileage against her former country, a person who can make the most outrageously false assertions to make a case, and, above all, _a person who has cited the views of her sasural as a justification for saying whatever she is saying._ if she brings in her sasural, it is common coin thereafter. We did not, I did not introduce that theme.

Since, as usual, you have jumped to conclusions without checking your facts, please look up post #1153 and read this for yourself:



> mere sasural ka hai to jawab dene ka haq banta ha mera



Can you please the knight to the rescue of the defenseless damsel at home, please, next time? This is Tokyo Rose, no defenseless damsel.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SamantK

Joe Shearer said:


> Sir,
> 
> Facts are facts, and viewpoints are not facts. Against your careful and elaborate web of deception and word-smithing, only facts accepted by reputable authorities have been opposed. Coming up repeatedly with wishful thinking and wistful speculation in large volumes does not improve the factual basis of such arguments. If you wish to be honest, you should say clearly that you have no facts to put up, but are not willing to concede the point. The matter ends there. If you wish to fool yourself about the stuff that you put up, it is your privilege. After all, the entire discussion is on written record.
> 
> If you are suggesting that we should either allow blatant concoctions to pass unchallenged, or to allow mis-stated facts to remain on record without a protest, that is not possible. On every single occasion that you have brought up contentious issues, such as the IVC, or the circumstances of the granting of independence to the Dominions of India and Pakistan, or to the historical train that connects present-day political India to the cultural India of the past, you have been given facts, which you could not counter. Arguing that you do not agree with the facts, or that you do not agree with conclusions that may be drawn from the facts merely amounts to an emotional refusal to face reality.
> 
> This inability to face reality, to understand the nature of the creation of Pakistan, leads you, and other emotional and I'll-prepared apologists for a non-existent cause, to put up one weird theory after another. Do so by all means, but be prepared to have those weird constructions demolished - pitilessly.
> 
> Other people displaying sarcasm and cheek is something which does not bother me. If it gives them solace, by all means, let them go ahead. Neither their insolence nor later recantations really affect the purpose of my comments, that is, to lay the bare truth before other members of the forum. The rest is frothy irrelevance.



Sir, it is such a pleasure to read your comments.. Thanks for being on this forum!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajtr

*So seems like for the govt and country these security men fight and die their govt. dont want to confer them with martyr status.Now that says a lot about the so called sacrifices........*





*No 'martyr' status to police, paramilitary personnel killed in line duty*

NEW DELHI: (PTI) While the country today commemorated the sacrifice of its police and paramilitary personnel killed in the line of duty, the government is yet to accord "martyr" status to these personnel on the lines of the armed forces. 

"The stark reality is that while there is an official notification in the government gazette to declare troops and officers of the Army, Navy and Air Force as martyrs when they sacrifice their lives in the line of duty, there is no such order for police and paramilitary personnel," a top central police officer said. 

As per a home ministry data, between September 2011 to August this year, a total of 546 police and paramilitary personnel lost their lives on duty due to "unnatural" causes, which include action. 

Union home minister Sushilkumar Shinde today paid tributes to these personnel at a memorial event in the national capital, where for the first time all the central forces came together to pay their tributes to their valiant comrades. 

The fact was also recently reported in Parliament by minister of state for home Jitendra Singh stating that in a committee of secretaries (COS) meeting, convened on this subject last year, "no consensus" could emerge on the issue. 

"The matter (for giving status of martyr to paramilitary personnel) was considered by the COS on September 14, 2011 but there was no consensus on the issue," Singh said in a written reply in Lok Sabha on May 8 this year.


----------



## Ticker

Joe Shearer said:


> Sir,
> 
> Facts are facts, and viewpoints are not facts. Against your careful and elaborate web of deception and word-smithing, only facts accepted by reputable authorities have been opposed. Coming up repeatedly with wishful thinking and wistful speculation in large volumes does not improve the factual basis of such arguments. If you wish to be honest, you should say clearly that you have no facts to put up, but are not willing to concede the point. The matter ends there. If you wish to fool yourself about the stuff that you put up, it is your privilege. After all, the entire discussion is on written record.
> 
> If you are suggesting that we should either allow blatant concoctions to pass unchallenged, or to allow mis-stated facts to remain on record without a protest, that is not possible. On every single occasion that you have brought up contentious issues, such as the IVC, or the circumstances of the granting of independence to the Dominions of India and Pakistan, or to the historical train that connects present-day political India to the cultural India of the past, you have been given facts, which you could not counter. Arguing that you do not agree with the facts, or that you do not agree with conclusions that may be drawn from the facts merely amounts to an emotional refusal to face reality.
> 
> This inability to face reality, to understand the nature of the creation of Pakistan, leads you, and other emotional and I'll-prepared apologists for a non-existent cause, to put up one weird theory after another. Do so by all means, but be prepared to have those weird constructions demolished - pitilessly.
> 
> Other people displaying sarcasm and cheek is something which does not bother me. If it gives them solace, by all means, let them go ahead. Neither their insolence nor later recantations really affect the purpose of my comments, that is, to lay the bare truth before other members of the forum. The rest is frothy irrelevance.



Well Joe, if facts are facts as stated by authorities then why do we have the judges who interpret the presented facts and yet people disagree with their judgments and counter these by stating further facts. Because facts as presented always have counter facts as responded. 

Why is it that jurists sit to see through the presented facts. You infact are just like the 15th century jurists, who pronounced judgment on the factual audacity of strategy of manoeuvre. You are after all a human being who can write English and probably nothing more. And you are showing it again and again through your misappropriated beliefs. 

And what you presented earlier, were mere decisions taken by a certain group of people and others. And many many before me have written books to challenge not only the authority but the decisions and even the decision making processes. So if you somehow are acting as a God and stating nothing but facts, atheists don't believe in your being a God. That is the way of human nature, that is if you consider yourself a human and not something above that. 

And I say here without any compunction that the facts that you thought were facts and as you quoted, for me were a piece of trash. And I countered these with logical answers and logical arguments. You may not agree with it, that is your viewpoint. However, it is you who in a state of bigoted and expressionist laden drunkenness, failed to see the reason. 

And then retorting as a common jingo against a girl who probably is more akin to your own daughter, if you have one, was not only shameful but then responding to a gentleman's request in the manner, even compounded and displayed the petty thinking of an egotistical being, who may be losing more than he may be gaining at the fag end of his illustrious life. 

Should I wish that you have a good day.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Ticker said:


> Well Joe, if facts are facts as stated by authorities then why do we have the judges who interpret the presented facts and yet people disagree with their judgments and counter these by stating further facts. Because facts as presented always have counter facts as responded.
> 
> Why is it that jurists sit to see through the presented facts. You infact are just like the 15th century jurists, who pronounced judgment on the factual audacity of strategy of manoeuvre. You are after all a human being who can write English and probably nothing more. And you are showing it again and again through your misappropriated beliefs.
> 
> And what you presented earlier, were mere decisions taken by a certain group of people and others. And many many before me have written books to challenge not only the authority but the decisions and even the decision making processes. So if you somehow are acting as a God and stating nothing but facts, atheists don't believe in your being a God. That is the way of human nature, that is if you consider yourself a human and not something above that.
> 
> And I say here without any compunction that the facts that you thought were facts and as you quoted, for me were a piece of trash. And I countered these with logical answers and logical arguments. You may not agree with it, that is your viewpoint. However, it is you who in a state of bigoted and expressionist laden drunkenness, failed to see the reason.
> 
> And then retorting as a common jingo against a girl who probably is more akin to your own daughter, if you have one, was not only shameful but then responding to a gentleman's request in the manner, even compounded and displayed the petty thinking of an egotistical being, who may be losing more than he may be gaining at the fag end of his illustrious life.
> 
> Should I wish that you have a good day.



The point is, *Ticker*, you are not fit to be a judge, not by what you have demonstrated so far. You show no signs of having been through the academic rigour and painstaking learning of these subjects. And while judges are not always accepted as sound, their judgements are questioned by fresh facts, by additional facts, not by an obdurate and blind repetition of a point of view served up as facts.

I am unable to understand the rigmarole that you have served up by saying 



> You infact are just like the 15th century jurists, who pronounced judgment on the factual audacity of strategy of manoeuvre. You are after all a human being who can write English and probably nothing more. And you are showing it again and again through your misappropriated beliefs.



What this means may be clear to you, it is not clear to me. First, I don't know which 15th century jurist served up judgements on the factual audacity of strategy of manoeuvre. It is not at all clear what a jurist should be doing judging strategy, leave alone jurists of the 15th century. What is this supposed to mean? Is this another concoction of your fevered imgination that you wish us to accept as factual? Much of what you have produced earlier is of that type, and much of what you have produced earlier was discounted for that precise reason, that it has no grounding in authority, and that if it was a challenge to authority, there is no element of fact, new or additional. Are we now seeing a re-run?

As for my knowing English and nothing more, that is sufficiently answered by pointing to what I have already presented, to you and to others. If that does not demonstrate that there is a genuine foundation of knowledge, then it is clear that you are putting together words in a smokescreen to hide your bankruptcy of ideas. if you have any stronger and more credible criticism than to assert that I know nothing and can merely write well, that, I believe, speaks for itself.

Speaking of English, are you sure you know the meaning of _misappropriated_?

You say that much of what I have presented represents mere decisions taken by others. That can only refer to one instance , the UN vote on the entitlement to the seat allotted to British India. There is no instance that I know of where that statement that you have made applies. As far as the UN decision is concerned, how am I responsible if I have the fact, the decision on my side, and you do not? Your quarrel lies with the UN, not with me. You write glibly of many having challenged the authority, the decisions and even the decision-making process. If it is not a secret in the vaults of the ISI, can you share some of this treasure trove with us? Or are we left to conclude that once again, your creativity has triumphed over your academic integrity?

Next, we have this passage accusing me of acting like God. You would do well to accept that there is an uncommon gap between your extremely ill-informed positions, on several subjects, and mine. My ability to demolish your airy-fairy nothings have nothing to do with the divine, they have to do merely with plain, humble knowledge and information. I cannot be blamed of trying to play God if you wish to impress your peers with some silly arguments and land up looking foolish. All I have done is presented the facts - over and over and over again.

You say, without compunction, that the facts presented were trash.

Why? 

Do you have any authority that says so? Do you have contrary facts? Or is it just a humiliated loser speaking? Your logical answers and logical arguments are alarmingly close to a dieter's milk - almost fact-free. 

If I do not agree with something, you will notice that I uniformly explain why, and present the facts of the matter. Always. That is not my viewpoint, I really do not wish to impose a pre-determined position on the forum or on you. What has been presented is always fatal. If that seems to be a viewpoint, you have a long way to go before you can entr debates in a public forum. The first step would be to distinguish between fact and belief. It seems sadly clear that the difference is unknown to you.

Why you call me bigoted is difficult to fathom. Nobody yet has made that particular accusation against me; it seems alarmingly as if you have a phrasebook of insults and are running through them one at a time. Nor is _Expressionist laden drunkenness_ a very easy charge to understand, leave alone dismiss. What does it mean? I understand that my English is 
considered an undesirable facility by you; if only you had not chosen to take the reverse posi..tion to distinguish your position from mine. A few, well-chosen facts might have done as much, if not more.

As for your misplaced gallantry, if you were to insist that you are a knave and a scoun
drel, and given to habitual lying to shore up your position, surely you cannot object if we were to take you at your word, in that entirely hypothetical situation, and refer to you as a scoundrel, a knave and a habitual liar.

If the lady in question wishes to be accorded the courtesy and deference which a lady might look for and expect, she must stop her campaign of vilification and making vicious unsupported assertions about Indians and Indian institutions. It cannot be one-sided. It is, of course, a charming coincidence that her position and yours is identical, insofar as neither of you depend on facts for your positions - only an excess of emotion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Death Rattle

Windjammer said:


> *
> Sopore encounter continues, militants take jawan hostage*
> 
> 
> 
> As the gunfight between the security forces and the separatist guerrillas continued in north Kashmir's Sopore town on Sunday, a jawan was reportedly taken hostage by militants.
> Guerrillas had fired upon the security forces on Saturday evening in Sopore town, about 55 km from here in Baramulla district, said a senior police officer.
> "One CRPF trooper had sustained injuries in yesterday's (Saturday) firing by the militants in Shallapora area of Sopore town. The area was immediately sealed and searches were mounted to trace the militants," said the police officer.
> "An exchange of gunfire between the security forces and the militants has started in the area Sunday morning", the officer said.
> Troops of 22 counter insurgency Rashtriya Rifles (RR), state police and the Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) are carrying out the operation against the guerrillas.
> Apple rich north Sopore town, the hometown of senior hardline separatist leader, Syed Ali Geelani, has traditionally been the bastion of separatist sentiment in the Kashmir Valley.


*FAKE NEWS ALERT.*

On clicking on your link I get this:
PTI SRINAGAR, OCTOBER 21, 2012 | UPDATED 18:26 IST
Sopore encounter ends, two militants killed
TAGS: Security forces | Separatist guerrillas | Kashmir Valley | Sopore town | Baramulla district | CRPF trooper | Shallapora area | Rashtriya Rifles | Central Reserve Police Force | Syed Ali Geelani

Two security force personnel were injured in the operation that was launched on Saturday.
RELATEDS
Militants target star hotel in Srinagar, 1 killed
Shinde, Omar discuss anti-infiltration measures in Jammu and Kashmir




Two militants were believed to have been killed and as many security force personnel injured in an overnight encounter in Sopore town of Baramulla district of Kashmir.

The house, in which the militants were hiding, has been razed to ground and a search is on to locate the bodies of the two militants after the encounter ended this morning, police said on Sunday.

They said two security force personnel -- an Assistant Sub-Inspector of Police and a CRPF jawan -- were injured in the operation that was launched on Saturday.

Security forces had cordoned off the Chanakhan locality in Sopore, 52 kms from here, on Saturday evening following information about presence of militants in the area.

The militants opened fire on the security forces, triggering the encounter.

Senior police officials had rushed to the spot as a top commander of Lashkar-e-Toiba was believed to be trapped in the house.



Anyways good to know an LeT rat is dead.

*EDIT:J&K Police has confirmed that news of a jawan being taken hostage is fake.*
So mr.stop posting fake news.


----------



## Sashan

Joe Shearer said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> This is a particularly vicious person, who has no intellectual integrity but will parrot whatever gives here the greatest mileage against her former country, a person who can make the most outrageously false assertions to make a case, and, above all, _a person who has cited the views of her sasural as a justification for saying whatever she is saying._ if she brings in her sasural, it is common coin thereafter. We did not, I did not introduce that theme.
> 
> Since, as usual, you have jumped to conclusions without checking your facts, please look up post #1153 and read this for yourself:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please the knight to the rescue of the defenseless damsel at home, please, next time? This is Tokyo Rose, no defenseless damsel.



Not sure why she has to take this route of abnormal criticism for everything Indian - She is one of the brainiest I have seen here and one more good quality I have noticed is she does not get personal with members. If only she tempers her criticism with more solid reasoning than projecting her personal views she would be one of the best here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Death Rattle said:


> *
> 
> EDIT:J&K Police has confirmed that news of a jawan being taken hostage is fake.
> So mr.stop posting fake news.*


*

Well Mr......last i heard was that India Today was very close to your heart....the source to the news link i posted......get the drift. !!!*


----------



## Death Rattle

Windjammer said:


> Well Mr......last i heard was that India Today was very close to your heart....the source to the news link i posted......get the drift. !!!


Boy,
On clicking on your link I don't see anywhere that a jawan has been kidnapped.Only thing it says is two let eliminated and two jawans injured.


----------



## Death Rattle

J&K: Delhi HC blast accused among 2 LeT militants killed in encounter.
CNN-IBN

Srinagar: In a major success, security forces on Sunday shot dead two top Lashkar-e-Toiba militants, including an accused in the Delhi High Court blast, during an encounter in Sopore area of Kashmir.
Muzammil alias Urfi was one of the militants wanted in connection with the blast inside the High Court in Delhi in 2011 in which 17 people were killed. The other slain militant has been identified as Abdullah Shaheen, a resident of Pakistan.
Three security force personnel, an Assistant Sub Inspector of Police, an Army jawan and a CRPF jawan, were injured in the encounter that began in Chanakhan locality of Sopore, 52 kms from Srinagar, in Baramulla district on Saturday.

Security forces had launched a cordon and search operation in Chanakhan locality of Sopore, 52 kms from Srinagar, following information about presence of militants in the area. As the security forces were closing in on the location of militants, the ultras opened fire. The house, in which the militants were hiding, was razed to ground on Sunday morning.
With Additional Inputs From PTI


----------



## ajtr

Death Rattle said:


> Boy,
> On clicking on your link I don't see anywhere that a jawan has been kidnapped.Only thing it says is two let eliminated and two jawans injured.





*&#2358;&#2381;&#2352;&#2368;&#2327;&#2344;&#2352;: &#2350;&#2369;&#2336;&#2349;&#2375;&#2337;&#2364; &#2325;&#2375; &#2342;&#2380;&#2352;&#2366;&#2344; &#2310;&#2340;&#2306;&#2325;&#2367;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306; &#2344;&#2375; &#2319;&#2325; &#2332;&#2357;&#2366;&#2344; &#2325;&#2379; &#2348;&#2306;&#2343;&#2325; &#2348;&#2344;&#2366;&#2351;&#2366;*



> &#2358;&#2381;&#2352;&#2368;&#2344;&#2327;&#2352;-&#2348;&#2366;&#2352;&#2366;&#2350;&#2370;&#2354;&#2366; &#2348;&#2366;&#2312;&#2346;&#2366;&#2360; &#2346;&#2352; &#2310;&#2340;&#2306;&#2325;&#2368; &#2361;&#2350;&#2354;&#2375; &#2325;&#2375; &#2336;&#2368;&#2325; &#2330;&#2380;&#2348;&#2368;&#2360; &#2328;&#2306;&#2335;&#2375; &#2348;&#2366;&#2342; &#2358;&#2344;&#2367;&#2357;&#2366;&#2352; &#2358;&#2366;&#2350; &#2325;&#2379; &#2313;&#2340;&#2381;&#2340;&#2352;&#2368; &#2325;&#2358;&#2381;&#2350;&#2368;&#2352; &#2325;&#2375; &#2360;&#2379;&#2346;&#2379;&#2352; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2319;&#2325; &#2350;&#2369;&#2336;&#2349;&#2375;&#2337;&#2364; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2342;&#2379; &#2360;&#2369;&#2352;&#2325;&#2381;&#2359;&#2366;&#2325;&#2352;&#2381;&#2350;&#2368; &#2328;&#2366;&#2351;&#2354; &#2361;&#2379; &#2327;&#2319;&#2404; &#2310;&#2340;&#2306;&#2325;&#2368; &#2319;&#2325; &#2350;&#2369;&#2361;&#2354;&#2381;&#2354;&#2375; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2331;&#2367;&#2346; &#2327;&#2319; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;, &#2332;&#2367;&#2344;&#2325;&#2368; &#2340;&#2354;&#2366;&#2358; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2346;&#2370;&#2352;&#2375; &#2311;&#2354;&#2366;&#2325;&#2375; &#2325;&#2379; &#2328;&#2375;&#2352; &#2354;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2327;&#2351;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;&#2404; &#2360;&#2375;&#2344;&#2366; &#2357; &#2310;&#2340;&#2306;&#2325;&#2367;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2375; &#2348;&#2368;&#2330; &#2350;&#2369;&#2336;&#2349;&#2375;&#2337;&#2364; &#2332;&#2366;&#2352;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;&#2404; *&#2311;&#2360;&#2368; &#2348;&#2368;&#2330; &#2326;&#2348;&#2352; &#2351;&#2361; &#2349;&#2368; &#2310; &#2352;&#2361;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2367; &#2310;&#2340;&#2306;&#2325;&#2367;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306; &#2344;&#2375; &#2360;&#2375;&#2344;&#2366; &#2325;&#2375; &#2319;&#2325; &#2332;&#2357;&#2366;&#2344; &#2325;&#2379; &#2348;&#2306;&#2343;&#2325; &#2348;&#2344;&#2366; &#2354;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;&#2404;* &#2360;&#2375;&#2344;&#2366; &#2344;&#2375; &#2346;&#2370;&#2352;&#2375; &#2311;&#2354;&#2366;&#2325;&#2375; &#2325;&#2379; &#2326;&#2366;&#2354;&#2368; &#2325;&#2352;&#2366; &#2342;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2324;&#2352; &#2321;&#2346;&#2352;&#2375;&#2358;&#2344; &#2332;&#2366;&#2352;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;&#2404;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Death Rattle

ajtr said:


> ]&#2358;&#2381;&#2352;&#2368;&#2327;&#2344;&#2352;: &#2350;&#2369;&#2336;&#2349;&#2375;&#2337;&#2364; &#2325;&#2375; &#2342;&#2380;&#2352;&#2366;&#2344; &#2310;&#2340;&#2306;&#2325;&#2367;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306; &#2344;&#2375; &#2319;&#2325; &#2332;&#2357;&#2366;&#2344; &#2325;&#2379; &#2348;&#2306;&#2343;&#2325; &#2348;&#2344;&#2366;&#2351;&#2366;]


Oneindia.in copied it from India Today Group which was first to post this wrong news.
You can see that India today group has edited the original article.
Kashmir Police spokesperson later confirmed this on DD Kashmir that no jawan was abducted.

But a pakistani like you don't have the luxury of viewing DD Kashmir.

BTW The Gurkhas have beheaded both the militants.


----------



## Windjammer

Death Rattle said:


> Boy,
> On clicking on your link I don't see anywhere that a jawan has been kidnapped.Only thing it says is two let eliminated and two jawans injured.



Kid, don't get over exited with your new ID,
the original news story may have been altered by the source in due course. Why you finding that hard to digest.


----------



## Death Rattle

Windjammer said:


> Kid, don't get over exited with your new ID,
> the original news story may have been altered by the source in due course. Why you finding that hard to digest.


Infant,
It has been altered because it is a fake news.


----------



## asad71

1. These analysis and theories look very nice on paper. But the reality? The reality is that these insurgencies were programmed by the British who sold the idea of Partition in a ridiculous manner through their lackeys in INC with ulterior motives. The insurgencies began in Aug 1947 with the exodus and slaughters that accompanied. Drawing of crooked and mischievous boundary lines to the disadvantage of the Muslims in the East and the West was the next step creating fertile foundation for the insurgencies to come. Attaching the Muslim majority Andaman - Nicobar on the quiet, annexing the State of Tripura by conspiracy and denying the Nagas their freedom were other ingredients in the East. Junagadh and Manvadar states in the West seems to have been forgotten by modern Pakistanis. 

2. The next step towards the insurgencies ailing India was the occupation of J&K. This was followed by annexation of the sovereign state of Hyderbad by Sardar Patel.

3. And once enthroned the Hindu rulers realized they have become free to rule themselves for the first time in millenniums. Therefore, they became extremely defensive and paranoid with anything related to national security. In the fashion of the British masters, whose laws, bureaucracy, heritage, policies and even the GG they inherited, the Brahmonic oligarchy in Delhi began consolidating their power over the throne of the Mughal Sultanate by dividing peoples, creating and inciting insurgencies and resorting to all the dirty tricks the British tradition had left behind.

4. Whereas India spends billions - much beyond its means and requirements (except for affording graft), the State has never addressed the issues of social reforms, the curse of cast division, rural poverty, illiteracy, etc. These were the priorities that their Father Gandhi had laid down.

*5. In short, these insurgencies will never end, but will keep escalating till India is divided into natural units in keeping with its historical experience, economy, ethnic identity, language, culture, religion and principles the people of the unit hold dear.*


----------



## Windjammer

Death Rattle said:


> Infant,
> It has been altered because it is a fake news.



Well just suck on the dummy now, and stop crying.


----------



## Death Rattle

Windjammer said:


> Well just suck on the dummy now, and stop crying.


I can understand your grief now.
After all your wish of-It will be interesting to see how this unfolds;will never be fulfilled.
Sorry to bust your bubble.


----------



## ajtr

Death Rattle said:


> Infant,
> It has been altered because it is a fake news.


thats why none trust indian source for publishing what you called fake news.blame media groupin putting out fake news in their media.thats the reason reputation of indian media is always questionable.They are more like or worse than tabloids.


----------



## Death Rattle

ajtr said:


> thats why none trust indian source for publishing what you called fake news.blame media groupin putting out fake news in their media.thats the reason reputation of indian media is always questionable.They are more like or worse than tabloids.


But still better than Fake Wikileaks by Pakistan media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

asad71 said:


> 1. These analysis and theories look very nice on paper. But the reality? The reality is that these insurgencies were programmed by the British who sold the idea of Partition in a ridiculous manner through their lackeys in INC with ulterior motives. The insurgencies began in Aug 1947 with the exodus and slaughters that accompanied. Drawing of crooked and mischievous boundary lines to the disadvantage of the Muslims in the East and the West was the next step creating fertile foundation for the insurgencies to come. Attaching the Muslim majority Andaman - Nicobar on the quiet, annexing the State of Tripura by conspiracy and denying the Nagas their freedom were other ingredients in the East. Junagadh and Manvadar states in the West seems to have been forgotten by modern Pakistanis.
> 
> 2. The next step towards the insurgencies ailing India was the occupation of J&K. This was followed by annexation of the sovereign state of Hyderbad by Sardar Patel.
> 
> 3. And once enthroned the Hindu rulers realized they have become free to rule themselves for the first time in millenniums. Therefore, they became extremely defensive and paranoid with anything related to national security. In the fashion of the British masters, whose laws, bureaucracy, heritage, policies and even the GG they inherited, the Brahmonic oligarchy in Delhi began consolidating their power over the throne of the Mughal Sultanate by dividing peoples, creating and inciting insurgencies and resorting to all the dirty tricks the British tradition had left behind.
> 
> 4. Whereas India spends billions - much beyond its means and requirements (except for affording graft), the State has never addressed the issues of social reforms, the curse of cast division, rural poverty, illiteracy, etc. These were the priorities that their Father Gandhi had laid down.
> 
> *5. In short, these insurgencies will never end, but will keep escalating till India is divided into natural units in keeping with its historical experience, economy, ethnic identity, language, culture, religion and principles the people of the unit hold dear.*



One more fake prophet with his fake prophecies.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sarthak

asad71 said:


> 1. These analysis and theories look very nice on paper. But the reality? The reality is that these insurgencies were programmed by the British who sold the idea of Partition in a ridiculous manner through their lackeys in INC with ulterior motives. The insurgencies began in Aug 1947 with the exodus and slaughters that accompanied. Drawing of crooked and mischievous boundary lines to the disadvantage of the Muslims in the East and the West was the next step creating fertile foundation for the insurgencies to come. Attaching the Muslim majority Andaman - Nicobar on the quiet, annexing the State of Tripura by conspiracy and denying the Nagas their freedom were other ingredients in the East. Junagadh and Manvadar states in the West seems to have been forgotten by modern Pakistanis.
> 
> 2. The next step towards the insurgencies ailing India was the occupation of J&K. This was followed by annexation of the sovereign state of Hyderbad by Sardar Patel.
> 
> 3. And once enthroned the Hindu rulers realized they have become free to rule themselves for the first time in millenniums. Therefore, they became extremely defensive and paranoid with anything related to national security. In the fashion of the British masters, whose laws, bureaucracy, heritage, policies and even the GG they inherited, the Brahmonic oligarchy in Delhi began consolidating their power over the throne of the Mughal Sultanate by dividing peoples, creating and inciting insurgencies and resorting to all the dirty tricks the British tradition had left behind.
> 
> 4. Whereas India spends billions - much beyond its means and requirements (except for affording graft), the State has never addressed the issues of social reforms, the curse of cast division, rural poverty, illiteracy, etc. These were the priorities that their Father Gandhi had laid down.
> 
> *5. In short, these insurgencies will never end, but will keep escalating till India is divided into natural units in keeping with its historical experience, economy, ethnic identity, language, culture, religion and principles the people of the unit hold dear.*



Actually , I'm pretty sure we will add Nepal and Bhutan into the Indian Union in the future. Both being Hindu states bounded on 3 sides by India. Meanwhile , bangladesh will be under water. No regrets on that. For now , it looks like a dirty slum. It will look so much more prettier once it's under water.


----------



## asad71

sarthak said:


> Actually , I'm pretty sure we will add Nepal and Bhutan into the Indian Union in the future. Both being Hindu states bounded on 3 sides by India. Meanwhile , bangladesh will be under water. No regrets on that. For now , it looks like a dirty slum. It will look so much more prettier once it's under water.



How does these characters become members here? This guy doesn't even know that the Kingdom of Bhutan is Buddhist. Buddhism is the state religion. No other religious place of worship is permitted. The Indian Occupation Army in Bhutan (masquerading as IMTRAT) has own_ mandirs_ within the camps. And Nepal is utterly anti-Indian. It has embraced socialism discarding Hinduism as a state religion.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

asad71 said:


> 1. These analysis and theories look very nice on paper. But the reality? The reality is that these insurgencies were programmed by the British who sold the idea of Partition in a ridiculous manner through their lackeys in INC with ulterior motives. The insurgencies began in Aug 1947 with the exodus and slaughters that accompanied. Drawing of crooked and mischievous boundary lines to the disadvantage of the Muslims in the East and the West was the next step creating fertile foundation for the insurgencies to come. Attaching the Muslim majority Andaman - Nicobar on the quiet, annexing the State of Tripura by conspiracy and denying the Nagas their freedom were other ingredients in the East. Junagadh and Manvadar states in the West seems to have been forgotten by modern Pakistanis.
> 
> 2. The next step towards the insurgencies ailing India was the occupation of J&K. This was followed by annexation of the sovereign state of Hyderbad by Sardar Patel.
> 
> 3. *And once enthroned the Hindu rulers realized they have become free to rule themselves for the first time in millenniums. Therefore, they became extremely defensive and paranoid with anything related to national security. In the fashion of the British masters, whose laws, bureaucracy, heritage, policies and even the GG they inherited, the Brahmonic oligarchy in Delhi began consolidating their power over the throne of the Mughal Sultanate by dividing peoples, creating and inciting insurgencies and resorting to all the dirty tricks the British tradition had left behind.*
> 
> 4. Whereas India spends billions - much beyond its means and requirements (except for affording graft), the State has never addressed the issues of social reforms, the curse of cast division, rural poverty, illiteracy, etc. These were the priorities that their Father Gandhi had laid down.
> 
> *5. In short, these insurgencies will never end, but will keep escalating till India is divided into natural units in keeping with its historical experience, economy, ethnic identity, language, culture, religion and principles the people of the unit hold dear.*









* Maratha empire in yellow , 1760*

Read about the Maratha empire and also the Sikh empire . This is why no neutral party will take your post seriously . You have not even the basic idea about Indian history . My piece of advice , when there is lack of knowledge regarding something , shut up and listen , also read rather than blabber out BS that embarrasses yourself .

And btw,

Do you realise that Milleniums means thousands of years ?

Right up till 1206 AD Hindus were ruling India only to be replaced by Hindu Marathas again in the 1700s .Of course subsequently the British took over , but i hope realise how false the history that you have read so far is .May god bless you with more and pure knowledge .


----------



## ajtr

*Maoists abduct four persons, including a woman*

VISAKHAPATNAM: Maoists kidnapped four persons, including a woman, from Onukudeli area near the Andhra-Odisha border in the late hours of Saturday. While the woman was released on Sunday evening, the three others continued to be held captive by the rebels.

*The Maoists said the four persons were kidnapped for extorting money from poor tribals and informing the police about their movements in the Agency area.*

Among those picked up by the rebels were B V Ramprasad and Janaki Routh from Onukudeli area and Lakshman Pangi and Daya Challan from Bada Durai and Channa Durai villages neighbouring Onukudeli.

They claimed that Ramprasad, a suspended employee of Machkund hydroelectric power project, is a police informer and Janaki was dealing in illicit liquor trade.

*The rebels said both Lakshman Pangi and Daya, who were Maoist sympathisers in the past, were collecting money from innocent tribals in their name.*

"All the four were warned earlier, but they did not heed our warning. That is why we kidnapped them," the Maoists said in a press release. While Janaki being a woman

was released, the others were still kept in captivity.

In another note signed by Chandramouli of AOB zonal committee, a warning was issued to Gopi Sami Reddy alias Jugal and his son Gopi Sandesh alias Suryam.

Both father and son were former Maoists and Sandesh had recently surrendered. In the letter, they claimed that both the father and son duo were causing harm to their movement by disclosing vital information on their cadres and landmines to the police.

They alleged that because of their disclosure four of their comrades were killed in encounters and a number of planted landmines were discovered by the police team. They warned the duo of serious consequences if they did not mend their ways.


----------



## ajtr

The Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) is one of the largest forces of the Central Armed Police Forces. When deployed in the state of Jharkhand about two years ago, the CRPF's primary role was to contain insurgency. However, India Unheard Community Correspondent Kamal Purthy's video tells a different story.

Salihatu village, West Singhbhum lives in fear as many of their youth are arbitrarily jailed, threatened and tortured as suspected Naxalites. These suspicions criminalize shop keepers based on flimsy excuses like large groups gather around the shop regularly or their presence at local community gatherings.

While villagers are not only afraid to go out for their daily chores and activities of fetching water or herding their cattle because of constant heckling by the CRPF , but adding to their anxieties is the proposed establishment of a CRPF camp close to their village. This,
according to Community Correspondent Kamal Purthy, automatically means that the village will be under constant vigilance by the CRPF who already curb the independence with which adivasi communities like to lead their lives.


----------



## ajtr

> On the morning of 15th June 2012, with any prior notice, the Forest Department broke into the houses of 18 tribal families. They used force to drive the families out before setting their homes on fire. When the men, women and children of the community tried protesting and pleading with the officials, they were threatened with consequences. In the end there wan't much they could do. They ran with their lives and behind them, their homes and belongings -- ration cards, school books, clothes, rations - were being reduced to ash.
> 
> The people of the Kiri Kasai Dorho tribal village in District Sundargarh, Odisha had been living in the region for over four generations. They used to live up the hill slope before but were forced to move downhill because years and years of the state's promises of electricity, health centers and schools never materialized. They couldn't move too far away because they rely on the forests for their livelihood.
> 
> This grievous violation would pass as yet another unheard atrocity committed by the state against the tribals. But IndiaUnheard Community Correspondent Amita Rahil Tuti, a tribal and an activist, came over from the neighboring state of Jharkhand to document the violation and the anguished voices of the people.
> 
> In 2006, the Indian government passed the long due Forest Rights Act after much deliberation, as a measure to recognize and protect the life, livelihood, rights and identity of one of the most marginalized and remote communities in the country, the forest dwelling tribals. Amita calls the Act a 'paper tiger'.
> 
> "It has been six years since the Act was passed," she says. "The officials and the government seem to be ignorant about it. Or they don't mind showing a complete disregard to the constitution. The displacement of the adivasi population continues to happen at an alarming rate while the authorities have washed their hand off any accountability."
> 
> "Adivasi communities, some who have been living off the land for over four to five generations, are not recognized as villages. Development never comes towards us. We have to cross the jungles and walk many kilometers towards it. We have no schools, no electricity. If you visit the settlements you would think that even time has given up."
> 
> "The community of Kiri Kasai Dorho demands their right to live on the land on which their forefather had built his house. They want the land to be legally registered in their name. They want action and compensation from the government for the Forest Department's heinous act."
> 
> "The community has already lost all it ever had. Now they have nothing to hold on to and save themselves from exile and oblivion but their resolve and belief in their struggle for recognition and rights."
> 
> Call To Action: Amita asks you to call the Sundergarh District Officer Roopa Roshan Sahu on 06622272225 and demand
> 
> 1) That the incident be investigated and strict disciplinary action be taken against the Ranger Tejraj Naik who threatened and bullied the community in Kiri Kasai Dorho village.
> 
> 2) That compensation be given to the villagers who lost their homes and belonging in the fire started by the Forest Department.
> 
> 3) That the land rights of the community be legally recognized.


----------



## ajtr

> An objective look at the social, political, and economic conditions in India which have given rise to the Naxalite insurgency.
> 
> Despite economic growth, overall poverty in India has increased due to uneven economic development. The Naxals consist of various political parties influenced by Mao Zedong's communist ideology calling for armed peasant insurrection against the upper classes.
> 
> India's poor and tribal peoples are the victims of a class war, suffering severe economic exploitation and brutal political repression as well as loss of land at the hands of the ruling establishment and multinational corporations.
> 
> The Naxals, representing the lower classes, have taken up arms against India's government in a bid for state power. They have instituted land reforms and other measures in areas under their control.
> 
> India's federal government continues to wage a bloody counterinsurgency campaign against the Naxals, refusing to undertake the necessary land reforms and other political and economic changes required for hostilities to cease.
> 
> Numerous sociological studies demonstrate that greater social, economic, and political equality correlate to increased individual and societal health.


----------



## ajtr

> Poverty stricken, and failed state, India, has an insurgency perpetrated by the Naxalite-Maoist rebels that are in control/have VERY STRONG influence in 1/3 of India.
> 
> This video shows what American/Western media neglects.
> 
> The facade of an Incredible India, is limited to a few who have taken the higher classes of the society.
> 
> The overwhelming majority of Indians still live in poverty.
> 
> Indians need to wake up, they also need to stop spreading propaganda, and should try and fix their own country before pointing their fingers at other nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

> Travel deep into the Indian jungle for an insight into the Maoist Naxalite guerrillas fighting against capitalism to keep hold of their land.
> 
> For more on Victoria Strobl's report, go to the SBS Dateline website... SBS Dateline | India s Red Tide

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

*&#8216;Relook strategy of Maoist movement&#8217;*
By Express News Service - BANGALORE 21st October 2012 10:20 AM
Progressive thinkers have stressed for a relook into the present strategies of the Maoist movement to make it more effective in the present Indian context.

On Saturday, Maoist leader C M Noor Zulfikar alias Sridhar&#8217;s book &#8216;India&#8217;s Revolution and the Maoist Movement&#8217; in Kannada was launched by human rights activist Nagari Babaiah, progressive thinker G Ramakrishna and others at Kannada Sahitya Parishat.

Prof Babaiah said, &#8220;The likes of Bhagat Singh will take birth again and again. This system has taken the lives of nearly 4,000 people who struggled for the oppressed. Of them, 20 are from Karnataka. What if they were alive to take the movement forward?&#8221; he asked.

He said very few martyrs managed to convert information into knowledge, knowledge to wisdom and wisdom to living. G Ramakrishna, editor of Hosathu newspaper, said it was important for activists to understand the nuances in the Indian context.


----------



## ajtr




----------



## ajtr




----------



## EzioAltaïr

Akash A. said:


> http://www.defence.pk/forums/curren...rape-murder-pakistans-christian-children.html
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/economy-development/214666-pakistan-under-debt-imf.html
> 
> plz show your concerns here too.....



Nahhhh, Don't take it off-topic. It's about India, let her blabber about India all she wants. It's fun watching her delusions isn't it?


----------



## ajtr




----------



## EzioAltaïr

Akash A. said:


> Yeah its fun seeing how desperate one can become . *She is the female version of Zaid Hamid *



Understatement of the year.


----------



## ajtr

The BBC's Suvojit Bagchi, who was granted unprecedented access to a Maoist camp in the depths of the Chhattisgarh jungle, describes the rebels' precarious life.

After eight hours of walking in dense forest, in the early evening we entered a narrow, barren stretch of land hemmed in by hillocks.

At the far end stood a few blue and yellow tents. 

Somji, one of the men who collected me between a small town in south Chhattisgarh and the thick central Indian forest, picked up speed as we approached.

A tall man standing guard with a rifle flung over his shoulder whistled and people started rushing towards us.

In under a minute, the camp members stood in formation and began singing a welcome song.

Each member in the queue raised their fist to whisper "lal salaam" - "red salute".

Mostly aged between 15 and 30 years old, the men and women in the camp wore rubber sandals, olive green battle fatigues and carried guns of various makes.

India's Maoist rebels say they are fighting for the rights of indigenous tribespeople and the rural poor.


----------



## EzioAltaïr

Biggest irony I've ever seen.

Certain people expect India to lose to ragtag insurgents: Even though we have the finest Counter-Insurgency School in the world.


----------



## ajtr

Gaya, May 26 (ANI): Villagers of Gaya district in Bihar, who have long suffered atrocities by goons in the area, have turned to Maoists, to seek help. Disillusioned with the passive approach of district administration, Reena Devi, a widow in chowangai village said that she was subjected to atrocities by goons.The Naxals have fought for decades in a swathe of central and eastern India, including many resource-rich regions, where tension runs high between poor farmers and industrial developers.


----------



## ajtr

In what is purportedly Arundhati Roy's first public meeting in India after her visit to Maoist controlled territories in Dantewada, she outlines her opinions. What comes out from this series of videos is that she really does not care for the Maoists, but cares for the wide spectrum of resistance against state oppression and brutality that is being waged by different types of people in the India of which the Maoist resistance is at one extreme.

Gautam Navlakha, another writers and a passionate opponent of state brutalities on people and who also lived amongst the Maoists for a while, outlines his views.


----------



## ajtr




----------



## ajtr




----------



## ajtr




----------



## ajtr

About the Video: From his waist down to his feet, his body bears testimony in black and blue of police brutality and torture in the third degree. It's the body of Barnabas Bodra, a young Munda tribal from the village of Sitiburu in West Singhbum, Jharkhand. He is one of
the over 6000 tribals who have been locked up and brutalized in the prisons of Jharkhand on unsubstantiated suspicions of being a 'Naxal' or of just being sympathetic to the violent Naxal insurgency that plagues the jungles of Jharkhand. After three unending days and nights of mental and physical abuse, Barnabas thinks he is lucky that he is not among 550 innocent adivasis who have already been killed by the armed forces of the state since 2009.The government continues to deny the existence of the 'comb and search' witch-hunt through adivasi land. It terms 'Operation Green Hunt' as a media fabrication. What Barnabas has witnessed and experienced differs significantly from the government's take on the issue.

On the night in the question, Barnabas was asleep after a hard day's work at the field, next to his wife and infant child. Close to midnight, he awakened to the sound of the door to his house coming apart. Before he realized what was happening, armed police officers were manhandling him, shouting into his ear and accusing him of illegal possession of fire arms and of aiding the insurgent movement.
He tried to protest but the lashings of the police lathis had already started falling on his hips and legs. The police started taking apart
his house, going through his meagre possessions, destroying his granary, leaving an entire household torn and frayed.

Barnabas was taken not to the local police station but to the District Police Headquarters where the police persisted in their efforts to torture a confession out of the man. He was subjected to further beatings. He was kept without food for over 24 hours. When he was finally given food on the second day of his imprisonment, he claims that it was so full of salt that he threw up every bit of whatever little he had managed to eat. He was never produced before a magistrate as the law would require of a person being held in a police lock-up for more than a day. The alleged firearms were never found. It still took almost three days and efforts of the villagers of Sitiburu who had been pleading all the while for Barnabas' release to return his freedom back to him.

Barnabas' story is a common one in the so-called 'Red Corridor' of India, the adivasi jungle land that is rich in minerals and resources which the state industrial-military-corporate complex have set their greedy eyes on. Community Correspondent Xavier Hamsay from West Singhbum, district, Jharkhand who produced his first IndiaUnheard on Barnabas, says, "The continuing greed and oppression of the state has alienated adivasis. An alienated minority can tend to think that violence gives them a way to force their unheard voices and demands all the way past the deaf ears of the government. But they are people caught in a disillusion and more importantly, they remain a minority.But when the all-powerful state resorts to violence, it is a disturbing trend. Today, the adivasis of Jharkhand are afraid of their
state. They sleep in fear."

Call to Action: Xavier asks the people who are watching his video to Call District Collector ,K Srinivasan on 09472710699/06582256422 and say that they have watched this video published on 30/05/2012 and are aware of the oppression of adivasis and innocents that goes on under the pretext of 'security'. They are to inform the Respected District Magistrate that such violations are unacceptable, undemocratic and must not continue. He(The DM) must look into the matter personally and look to bring about a chance.


----------



## ajtr

An objective look at the social, political, and economic conditions in India which have given rise to the Naxalite insurgency.

Despite economic growth, overall poverty in India has increased due to uneven economic development. The Naxals consist of various political parties influenced by Mao Zedong's communist ideology calling for armed peasant insurrection against the upper classes.

India's poor and tribal peoples are the victims of a class war, suffering severe economic exploitation and brutal political repression as well as loss of land at the hands of the ruling establishment and multinational corporations.

The Naxals, representing the lower classes, have taken up arms against India's government in a bid for state power. They have instituted land reforms and other measures in areas under their control.

India's federal government continues to wage a bloody counterinsurgency campaign against the Naxals, refusing to undertake the necessary land reforms and other political and economic changes required for hostilities to cease.

Numerous sociological studies demonstrate that greater social, economic, and political equality correlate to increased individual and societal health.


----------



## ajtr




----------



## ajtr

Mine, narrated by Joanna Lumley, tells the story of the remote Dongria Kondh tribe's struggle to protect Niyamgiri, the mountain they worship as a God. London-based mining company Vedanta Resources plans a vast open-pit bauxite mine in India's Niyamgiri hills, and the Dongria Kondh know that means the destruction of their forests, their way of life, and their mountain God.






Vedanta Resources, a British owned mining company, want to destroy a sacred mountain in India, along with the lives and culture of the indigenous villagers in order to mine bauxite - the raw material for aluminium.

They produced a propaganda video to show that they were an ethical company. Survival International used this video to show the lies behind Vedanta's mask.


----------



## ajtr




----------



## Abingdonboy

What I've been saying for ages- the Moaist movement in India is pretty much dead and on its last leg:



> In eastern India the campaign against the Maoists continues to wear the leftist rebels down. Manpower shortages mean Maoists are more frequently kidnapping teenage students and forcing them to join. This is unpopular with parents, and most of those taken. The Maoists are also more dependent on forced contributions (of food, money and other aid) in rural areas. Despite popular support for Maoist goals (elimination of unjust and corrupt practices in rural India), there is growing hostility towards the rebels. The Maoists have been at it for decades and have done more harm than good. The current government offensive is capturing and killing a lot of the Maoist leadership and forcing the rebels deeper into sparsely populated areas.



India-Pakistan: Power Without Responsibility


----------



## asad71

nick_indian said:


> * Maratha empire in yellow , 1760*
> 
> Read about the Maratha empire and also the Sikh empire . This is why no neutral party will take your post seriously . You have not even the basic idea about Indian history . My piece of advice , when there is lack of knowledge regarding something , shut up and listen , also read rather than blabber out BS that embarrasses yourself .
> 
> And btw,
> 
> Do you realise that Milleniums means thousands of years ?
> 
> Right up till 1206 AD Hindus were ruling India only to be replaced by Hindu Marathas again in the 1700s .Of course subsequently the British took over , but i hope realise how false the history that you have read so far is .May god bless you with more and pure knowledge .




1. Maratha empire? There was none. The Peshwas at Pune never got to unite the Scindias, Gaekwads, Bhonsles and others. Though called the Maratha Confederacy it wasn't even that. That continued till the great Afghan general Amhad Shah Abdali destroyed them once for all.

2. Marathas were never anything better than marauders / dacoits. That includes Chhatrapati Shivaji Mahraj. In Bengal we taught them a lesson under Alivardi Khan so that Vashkar Pandit never dared to commit further robberies in Bengal - Bihar - Orissa.

3. Sikhs are not Hindus although you have unilaterally declared them such in your Constitution. And it was only Ranjit Singh who ruled over Punjab, parts of Kashmir and Frontier including Peshawar. Only Buddhists can claim to have some empire extending over most of SA. Hindus, being unused and uncomfortable as leaders, never ever had any empire whatsoever save and except few small kingdoms here and there from time to time.

4. Rajputs are the only ruling class among non-Muslims of SA. They are honorable people, straight forward and good soldiers. That is why we Muslims always considered them our allies. Prithvi Raj Chauhan was a man of honor and a brave general. In 1192 he was defeated and killed in the 2nd Battle of Tarai against Mohammad Ghori, a soldiers' soldier. By 1201 Bengal was under the hoof of the Muslim cavalry.

5. Obviously history wasn't one of your strong points. It is best to check records before coming down heavily on some one who can teach you history hands down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## surya kiran

asad71 said:


> 1. Maratha empire? There was none. The Peshwas at Pune never got to unite the Scindias, Gaekwads, Bhonsles and others. Though called the Maratha Confederacy it wasn't even that. That continued till the great Afghan general Amhad Shah Abdali destroyed them once for all.
> 
> 2. Marathas were never anything better than marauders / dacoits. That includes Chhatrapati Shivaji Mahraj. In Bengal we taught them a lesson under Alivardi Khan so that Vashkar Pandit never dared to commit further robberies in Bengal - Bihar - Orissa.
> 
> 
> 3. Sikhs are not Hindus although you have unilaterally declared them such in your Constitution. And it was only Ranjit Singh who ruled over Punjab, parts of Kashmir and Frontier including Peshawar. Only Buddhists can claim to have some empire extending over most of SA. Hindus, being unused and uncomfortable as leaders, never ever had any empire whatsoever save and except few small kingdoms here and there from time to time.
> 
> 4. Rajputs are the only ruling class among non-Muslims of SA. They are honorable people, straight forward and good soldiers. That is why we Muslims always considered them our allies. Prithvi Raj Chauhan was a man of honor and a brave general. In 1192 he was defeated and killed in the 2nd Battle of Tarai against Mohammad Ghori, a soldiers' soldier. By 1201 Bengal was under the hoof of the Muslim cavalry.
> 
> 5. Obviously history wasn't one of your strong points. It is best to check records before coming down heavily on some one who can teach you history hands down.



My friend history is not your strong point. 

And stop farting with Indians about Indian history. After the death of the Aurangazeb, the Mughals could not stand up to the Marathas. if you do not have proof from scholarly works to quote, stop making a fool of yourself. Come back with maps, dates and the lineage of the Peshwas, because, we can throw all of that at you and more. And do you think the Mughals did not have smaller fiefdoms within them?

For your Kindergarten lesson go here Maratha Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia For PhD, I will refer more books to you. Dude you are debating with people on this forum who have studied these topics for more than 5 years as part of their syllabus. So please please stop making a fool of yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EzioAltaïr

asad71 said:


> 1. Maratha empire? There was none. The Peshwas at Pune never got to unite the Scindias, Gaekwads, Bhonsles and others. Though called the Maratha Confederacy it wasn't even that. That continued till the great Afghan general Amhad Shah Abdali destroyed them once for all.





Shivaji and his sons and grandsons, and daughter in-laws weren't Peshwas. They were Chhatrapatis and ruled most of India (after Shivaji's time, and the war of 27 years). 

Even the confederacy stood united for a long time, until 1761, where the attack from Ahmad Shah Abdali destabilised them. Obviously, you have no knowledge of real history, so I suggest you read some and come.



> 2. Marathas were never anything better than marauders / dacoits. That includes Chhatrapati Shivaji Mahraj. In Bengal we taught them a lesson under Alivardi Khan so that Vashkar Pandit never dared to commit further robberies in Bengal - Bihar - Orissa.



Dacoits that fought against an emperor, and massacred a 300,000 strong army with a 27,000 strong one? Accept it, you're just too ashamed to accept it. And how do Bengalis factor into this? Please enlighten me, the article on wiki is really poorly written. It could have been written by a 5 year old for all you know. Any elaboration?




> 4. Rajputs are the only ruling class among non-Muslims of SA. They are honorable people, straight forward and good soldiers. That is why we Muslims always considered them our allies. Prithvi Raj Chauhan was a man of honor and a brave general. In 1192 he was defeated and killed in the 2nd Battle of Tarai against Mohammad Ghori, a soldiers' soldier. By 1201 Bengal was under the hoof of the Muslim cavalry.



Many of the Rajputs chose to serve under Akbar after marrying one of his daughters, and thus, I honestly believe they are just overrated. There were the bunch that fought (and lost) and they are the only ones I call brave.



> 5. Obviously history wasn't one of your strong points. It is best to check records before coming down heavily on some one who can teach you history hands down.



Says the guy who thinks that dacoits defeated the biggest empire of the time?


----------



## ajtr

*One killed in grenade blast in Assam*

A teenaged boy was killed and another injured when suspected militants on Monday lobbed a hand grenade near the north gate of Udalguri railway station in Assam, 71 kilometres north of Guwahati, police said.

The blast that took place at around 6.30 pm. Two persons, including the 14-year old boy, were injured. He succumbed to injuries on the way to hospital.

Security forces have cordoned off the entire area. So far no militant outfit has claimed responsibility for the attack.

(With PTI inputs)


----------



## LURKER

EzioAltaïr;3526633 said:


> Shivaji and his sons and grandsons, and daughter in-laws weren't Peshwas. They were Chhatrapatis and ruled most of India (after Shivaji's time, and the war of 27 years).
> 
> Even the confederacy stood united for a long time, until 1761, where the attack from Ahmad Shah Abdali destabilised them. Obviously, you have no knowledge of real history, so I suggest you read some and come.
> 
> 
> 
> Dacoits that fought against an emperor, and massacred a 300,000 strong army with a 27,000 strong one? Accept it, you're just too ashamed to accept it. And how do Bengalis factor into this? Please enlighten me, the article on wiki is really poorly written. It could have been written by a 5 year old for all you know. Any elaboration?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of the Rajputs chose to serve under Akbar after marrying one of his daughters, and thus, I honestly believe they are just overrated. There were the bunch that fought (and lost) and they are the only ones I call brave.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy who thinks that dacoits defeated the biggest empire of the time?



marathas lost against abdali because Indian muslims rulers (awadh,rohillas, etc) allied with abdali against the marathas. even marathas themselves were not united at that time as was during shivaji's time.

calling marathas mere dacoits show this guy asad71's lack of knowledge. it was the marathas who re-instated the mughal emperor to the throne of delhi. the brits could defeat them by allying with one faction of marathas against the other and ultimately usurping their entire kingdom. like rajputs their lack of unity was the reason for their downfall.


----------



## Saleem

solution is simple ----bharat should end occupation and genocide of native populations.....\

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LURKER

Saleem said:


> solution is simple ----bharat should end occupation and genocide of native populations.....\



do what you preach 

hint : balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Bomb explodes at hospital gate in Manipur



> Imphal: At least four persons were injured when a powerful bomb planted at the gate of a hospital in Manipur's Imphal East district exploded, official sources said.
> 
> The bomb planted at the main gate of the Babina Clinic Hospital near the Porompat Jawaharlal Nehru Institute of Medical Science Hospital went off at 5.20 pm, the sources said.
> 
> The injured persons were admitted to the JNIMS hospital.
> 
> PTI




fullstory



> STAFF WRITER 20:31 HRS IST
> Dibrugarh (Assam), (PTI) A police informer was killed and a police officer injured during an encounter between security forces and ULFA militants in upper Assam's Dibrugarh district this afternoon.
> 
> Acting on a tip-off about presence of three ULFA militants, soldiers from Army's 5 J&K Light Infantry and police personnel cordoned off Nazirapuriya village near Khowang town at around 2.30 pm, official sources said.
> 
> As the forces advanced on the village, the ULFA militants fired from a house.


----------



## Sashan

*UAV-generated images now &#8216;routinely&#8217; obtained in Maoist areas*

For a very clear picture of the training centres, movement of the insurgents and camp&#8217;s location

The country&#8217;s premier scientific intelligence agency, National Technical Research Organisation (NTRO), is &#8216;routinely&#8217; processing data generated by Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAV) from Maoist-controlled areas and sending those to the Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) headquarters here, both police and paramilitary sources confirmed. 

NTRO&#8217;s main station in Hyderabad is receiving the satellite images and other data, including audio, and sending those to the CRPF over the last few months. Field level commanders of the CRPF are instructed on the basis of the information gathered from the UAVs. 
*
Scepticism *

While the process &#8216;to regularise&#8217; the gathering of information using UAVs, parallel to human intelligence, started about a year back, the killing of tribals in Bijapur in late June has expedited the process. 

&#8220;Now we can get a very clear picture of the training centres, movement of the insurgents and camp&#8217;s location,&#8221; said a senior officer. However, there is scepticism at the local level over the NTRO&#8217;s information gathering system.

About a dozen UAVs, with flying stations in Hyderabad, are now operating in south Chhattisgarh&#8217;s Bastar area. *The UAVs capture the movement of the rebels on ground and pass the satellite data to the NTRO. The images are passed almost in real time to the CRPF&#8217;s field commanders. Some of the CRPF&#8217;s signal officers are trained by the NTRO to read the satellite generated data, sources informed. *

The previous Director General of Chhattisgarh Police, Viswaranjan, said that during his tenure a few years ago 10 UAVs of the Indian Air Force were used to monitor the area. &#8220;We got good input even from Abuj Marh but the ground force was not equipped enough for operation on the basis of available data. Eventually the Air Force withdrew the UAVs. Now the ground force is better equipped to act on the basis of the satellite images,&#8221; he said. The officers have not divulged whether any operation has been carried out on the basis of the data generated by the UAVs so far. *There is a Global Positioning System also in place now to track the movement of the CRPF personnel in the forest.* 

However, the Chhattisgarh police are sceptical about the &#8216;effectiveness&#8217; of the UAV-generated information. One of the top officials told The Hindu that it was difficult to act on the basis of the satellite images. &#8220;Receiving images does not mean we can act. We have to check the logistics at the ground level. This system is still not capable of replacing the human intelligence at the ground level,&#8221; the officer said. However, the human intelligence and UAV generated images can be &#8216;slowly integrated to get the best results,&#8217; the officer said.


The Hindu : News / National : UAV-generated images now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

I paid ULFA extortion money: Minister - India - DNA



> An Assam minister has been under vitriolic attacks from his own party and the Opposition after his public admission about paying money to banned United Liberation Front of Assam (ULFA).
> 
> The state&#8217;s water resources minister, Rajib Lochan Pegu, admitted at a public meeting in Majuli that many Congressmen in the island were forced to pay the militant group out of fear. &#8220;Even I had to pay them up. I did this out of fear,&#8221; said Pegu.
> 
> It is not new that a section of the lawmakers and political parties in the region allegedly often pay the myriad militant groups out of fear. In this case, the minister may have spoken the truth but it has not gone down well.
> 
> An angry chief minister Tarun Gogoi said a minister uttering such words did not deserve to be a minister. &#8220;I don&#8217;t know what exactly he had said. But if he indeed said so, he did a wrong and doesn&#8217;t deserve to be a minister,&#8221; Gogoi told journalists. His comments assume significance given a possible cabinet reshuffle. It is speculated that the minister would be dropped.
> 
> Opposition party Asom Gana Parishad also took strong exception to the minister&#8217;s assertion.
> 
> &#8220;We demand legal action against the minister after his public admission about paying money to a terror organisation,&#8221; a spokesperson of the party said.
> 
> The BJP said it was evident from the minister&#8217;s comments that the Congress in the state was hand in glove with the militants.
> 
> &#8220;If innocent people could be tortured and jailed for offering food and giving shelter to militants, why is action not being taken against the minister,&#8221; BJP leader Sarbananda Sonowal asked.
> 
> The Assam Public Works, an NGO, asked the government to prove its sincerity by taking action against the minister. &#8220;It is established once more that Congress grabs power by paying up the Ulfa and taking its help,&#8221; APW leader Abhijit Sarma said.


----------



## jandk

asad71 said:


> 1. Maratha empire? There was none. The Peshwas at Pune never got to unite the Scindias, Gaekwads, Bhonsles and others. Though called the Maratha Confederacy it wasn't even that. That continued till the great Afghan general Amhad Shah Abdali destroyed them once for all.
> 
> 2. Marathas were never anything better than marauders / dacoits. That includes Chhatrapati Shivaji Mahraj. In Bengal we taught them a lesson under Alivardi Khan so that Vashkar Pandit never dared to commit further robberies in Bengal - Bihar - Orissa.
> 
> 3. Sikhs are not Hindus although you have unilaterally declared them such in your Constitution. And it was only Ranjit Singh who ruled over Punjab, parts of Kashmir and Frontier including Peshawar. Only Buddhists can claim to have some empire extending over most of SA. Hindus, being unused and uncomfortable as leaders, never ever had any empire whatsoever save and except few small kingdoms here and there from time to time.
> 
> 4. Rajputs are the only ruling class among non-Muslims of SA. They are honorable people, straight forward and good soldiers. That is why we Muslims always considered them our allies. Prithvi Raj Chauhan was a man of honor and a brave general. In 1192 he was defeated and killed in the 2nd Battle of Tarai against Mohammad Ghori, a soldiers' soldier. By 1201 Bengal was under the hoof of the Muslim cavalry.
> 
> 5. Obviously history wasn't one of your strong points. It is best to check records before coming down heavily on some one who can teach you history hands down.



Regarding point no.3. It was hindu DOGRA RAJPUTS who ruled the state of Jammu and Kashmir and conquered Ladakh, Gilgit-Baltistan, Chitral, potohar region, kashmir etc. The dogra rajputs were not sikhs. I would know. I am a dogra


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Two CISF jawans killed in naxal attack in Chhattisgarh - The Times of India



> RAIPUR: Two CISF personnel were killed on Sunday in an attack by alleged naxals in Dantewada district of Chhattisgarh, police said.
> 
> Dantewada SP Narendra Khare told PTI that naxals attacked Central Industrial Security Force (CISF) personnel deployed at the mines of National Mining Development Corporation in Akash Nagar area of the district this morning.
> 
> Khare said naxals, disguised as locals waiting for bus, attacked the CISF team near the check post in Akash Nagar.
> 
> While a jawan died on the spot, a constable was critically injured and succumbed at the hospital in Bacheli.
> 
> The ultras then fled taking away an AK-47 and an Insas rifle from the spot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Three injured in Manipur blast | Siasat



> Imphal, November 07:
> 
> At least three persons were injured when a bomb, planted by suspected militants to attack security personnel, exploded in Ghari Lamkhai area in Imphal west district of Manipur today.
> 
> The bomb went off at around 10 AM injuring three passers-by by its splinters. They were immediately taken to a nearby private hospital where their condition was stated to be out of danger.
> 
> According to preliminary police report, the bomb might have been planted in the wee hours by suspected militants to attack security personnel who used to pass through the area regularly.
> 
> Police and paramilitary forces surrounded the area minutes after the blast and launched search operation after blocking all exit points but no arrest is made so far. It is not yet known whether the militants used remote-controlled device or timer to explode it. No individual or group has claimed responsibility so far.
> 
> --PTI






Maoists abduct, kill ASI in Chhattisgarh - The Times of India



> RAIPUR: Maoist killed an assistant sub-inspector of police hours after abducting him from Chhattisgarh's Bijapur district on Tuesday evening.
> 
> ASI Nilesh Pandey, in his early thirties, was abducted while he was travelling on a bus from Bijapur to Farsegarh. His bullet-ridden body was found in a forest on Wednesday.
> 
> Earlier, the state police neither confirmed nor denied reports about his abduction, apparently because of President Pranab Mukherjee's visit to tribal Bastar region to attend a function at the Ramakrishna Mission Ashram there to mark Swami Vivekananda's 150th birth anniversary.
> 
> "The ASI's body was brought to Jagdalpur from where it has been sent to his home town in Bilaspur by helicopter. His family members, who were in Jagdalpur, went to Bilaspur by road as his wife has not been informed about the death," Bijapur district superintendent of police Prashant Agarwal said.
> 
> Maoists had given a call for the boycott of the President's visit to Narayanpur to protest deployment of Army in Abujmarh.
> 
> The Army has maintained that its presence there was for "training only", but the rebels see it as an attempt to set up a permanent base in the Maoist hotbed of Bastar.
> 
> Pandey's killing comes as Chhattisgarh celebrates its 12th statehood anniversary. The state government laid foundation for a state capital city of 'Naya Raipur' and hosted its first Global Investors Meet to attract investment in downstream sectors during the week-long 'Rajyotsav' celebrations.


----------



## KRAIT

Maoists are getting more desperate. They will be killed like dogs as they have been killed by CRPF in the past. R.I.P to the fallen police officer. May God give his family strength.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sashan

*Maoist terror completely exposed *


For the first time on Indian television, the horrors of the Maoists terror camps have been exposed by one of their own leaders. TIMES NOW is in possession of Maoist leader Kudiam Gujja's confessional video, which reveals how children are raped before being inducted into their terror camps. In the video, Gujaa confessed to the child rapes committed by him and other Maoists. In October, the CRPF rescued two girls who were raped and then recruited into the Maoist Bal Sangh.



Maoist terror completely exposed-News-Exclusives-TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos


----------



## Windjammer

DHANBAD: In a carefully-planned and deftly executed operation, about 100 Maoists, including armed women, ambushed a police van carrying 32 prisoners from Giridih court to the divisional jail on Friday. They freed eight of their comrades and three cops and one prisoner were killed in the attack during which more than two dozen ordinary prisoners escaped.

District SP Amol V Honkar said among those who escaped were two Maoists arrested for the Chilkhari massacre in 2009, when 20 people, including son of the former chief minister Babulal Marandi, were killed by the Maoists during a cultural programme.

On Friday, the attackers first blocked the crowded Giridih-Tundi road near the jail and then chucked bombs at a truck that was just ahead of the prison van. The Maoists then hurled bombs at the van and started firing from AK-47s and SLRs.

The three policemen killed in the attack were identified as assistant sub-inspector Prabhunath Singh, havildar Rajkumar Das and constable Sadanand Gagrai.

Giridih police confirmed the Maoists had looted three rifles from the police escorts. Late in the evening, police claimed that they arrested two rebels from Bengabad for involvement in the attack.

The handcuffs for the prisoners were found hanging at the gate of the vehicle indicating prisoners had got themselves freed during the attack. Police reinforcements rushed to the spot from the district headquarters and found some explosives on the road.

Mohammad Saleh, a witness, claimed the Maoists had assembled at Mahadev Chauk near Dukhiya Mahadev temple well in advance and attacked the truck to block the police van.

The Maoists snatched four motorcycles from the locals to escape with the prisoners. One of the motorcycle owners, Rajendra Tanti, said he had gone to relieve himself on the roadside when the rebels struck. He claimed the Naxalites used AK-47s and SLRs to attack the van. Witnesses told police that the Maoists had also used two SUVs vehicles.

This was the second Maoist attack in Giridih town. In 2005, Maoists attacked the Mohanpur police camp, killing 10 cops and looting 400 rifles.


Maoists ambush Jharkhand jail van, kill 4 and free eight comrades - The Times of India


----------



## ajtr

KRAIT said:


> Maoists are getting more desperate. They will be killed like dogs as they have been killed by CRPF in the past. R.I.P to the fallen police officer. May God give his family strength.


Maoists are getting more effective and brazen.As their attack profile in guerrilla warfare proves.Suddenly hunter became hunted.Right now hunter is being hunted just like municipality workers hunts for street dogs.


----------



## ajtr

*Maoists plan big strikes in November, give cops the jitters*
VISAKHAPATNAM: In what could be a worry for the security forces on the Andhra-Odisha Border (AOB), Maoists are planning to launch major strikes and violent attacks during the People's Liberation Guerrilla Army (PLGA) week in November-end when they plan to pay tributes to their slain leaders, including top gun Mallojula Koteswara Rao alias Kishanji. 

Ironically, Kishanji, who controlled the Maoist operations in eastern India, was killed in an alleged encounter in Burisole forest area in west Midnapore of West Bengal on November 24 last year when he was on his way to attend a PLGA meeting. 

The security forces in Chhattisgarh and AOB are suspecting large-scale violence by the Maoists during this year's PLGA week as it is being observed to coincide with the first death anniversary of Kishanji. 

"Besides, they have formed a new combat force on the borders of Chhattisgarh-Maharashtra-Odisha, with links to Andhra Pradesh areas to take on the security forces and foment trouble," sources said. 

Highly-placed sources told TOI that the Maoist party had advanced its week-long PLGA celebrations to November 24 to coincide with Kishanji's martyrdom. PLGA week otherwise is observed every year from December 2. This is the first time that the PLGA week has been advanced after the formation of the guerrilla wing in 2000. Sources said the Maoist top brass has already taken key leaders into confidence on the PLGA anniversary. 

Party posters urging the people to observe the PLGA week from November 24 in a big way have sprung up in interior pockets and thick forest areas of AOB and Venkatapuram, Koonavaram and Charla mandals in Khammam district, bordering Chhattisgarh. A senior police officer involved in anti-Maoist operations told TOI the rebels could resort to surprise ambushes. "They are desperate and could go the whole hog to showcase their presence in the region," he said. 

It is learnt that the new border force of Maoists is infused with young blood with all its cadres aged below 20 years. "The Maoist leadership has already issued orders to key leaders to observe tactical counter-offensive campaign (TCOC) to confuse the security forces in AOB and AP-Chhattisagarh border areas," sources said. 

TCOC is nothing but diverting the focus of the security forces to escalate violence. 

It was Kishanji who played a big role in PLGA, the Maoist military arm, to acquire a lethal combative prowess, a senior analyst said. 

"So, it is in fitness of things that the Maoist leadership has decided to pay tributes to Kishanji by holding the PLGA in November last week," sources added.


----------



## ajtr

*Maoists give 4 stars to 'Chakravyuh'*

RANCHI: Real life Rajan and Juhi have given the thumbs up to Prakash Jha for zooming in on their cause for the big screen and putting it in the right perspective in the film, "Chakravyuh". Though it could be a coincidence but the Maoist group operative in west Champaran district in Bihar, which is the native of Jha, the producer-director of the film, has a senior leader by the name of Rajan and also a woman cadre named Juhi as has been shown in the film.

The Madhya Zonal Committee spokesperson of the CPI Maoists, Paramjeet, who has expressed gratitude for the film has, however, pointed out a few facts which are not in consonance with "their world". Madhya Zonal Committee is operative in Bihar and covers Baraharwa village in Bettiah, the home town of Jha.

Prakash Jha has denied basing his characters on real life. "I had no idea about the cadres having same names though the theme of the film is close to reality," he said.

Maoists have given full credit to the film for being close to reality. Jha on his turn has said it was possible because of intense research in finalizing the script, costumes and the plot.

Watching the movie for the Maoists was not an easy task.

Unlike usual cinema buffs who can buy tickets and watch a film in an air-conditioned theatre, they had to procure a CD from the market (probably a pirated one) and get it converted into an mp4 version before transferring it into the memory chip of a mobile phone. It was on Thursday that the arrangements were complete and the "guerrillas" sat down to watch the film. "We watched the film in groups of three or four," said Paramjeet.

They have liked the song, "Mehangai" but have objections to certain scenes. "The way cadres have been shown greeting lal salam to each other is not real because there is a particular style of handshake before we greet lal salam," said Paramjeet.

He also pointed that in one of the scenes Juhi ( Anjali Patil) is shown abusing a cadre for acting as a police informer. "Using ****** language and slangs are prohibited in the party. We follow that in practical life," he said.

The Maoists also dissented over the scene in which Kabir ( Abhay Deol) was thrashed by the squad members immediately after reading a newspaper report in which he was shown as a friend of the local SP. "In a similar situation we would immediately call a meeting of the leaders and squad members and give a chance to the accused to place his arguments before subjecting him to torture and thrashing. Decisions are taken unanimously by the group even if pointed out by any individual," said Paramjeet.

Based on reviews they have been reading in newspapers, the Maoists decided to give the film four stars. "We are not film critics but since Chakravyuh is about our life and battle, we must say that it stands out among all films made till date about the Maoist movement," said Paramjeet.

*Maoists used 'outsiders' in ambush*

RANCHI: In a change of tactic, the Maoists have decided not to use local rebels in any major attack. This method was used for the first time in Jharkhand during Friday's ambush on a prisoner van in Giridih.

Sources in the intelligence department said all the rebels involved in the ambush were from outside the state. "Right from planning to execution, everything was done at Jamui in Bihar. The rebel leaders sitting in Bihar used the inputs from Maoists in Jharkhand but did not share any details of the attack and how and when it will be executed," said a source.

On Friday, the rebels had attacked the van at Mahadev Chowk in Giridih, killing three policemen and one undertrial besides freeing eight of their comrades. The Maoists also got logistic support from outside Jharkhand.

Sources said the group, which included women, was last seen at a bus stand in the industrial area close to the site just before the attack.

Intelligence officers feel that the Maoists took this (using outsiders) as a test operation to check if this type of attack can be successful of not. "The rebels have successfully executed the test operation and also managed to send a message that the organization is still active and can strike at will," said an officer.

Director general of police (DGP) G S Rath also admitted that most of the planning was done at Jamui in Bihar. "The attack was led by Maoist leader Chirag, who is active in Bihar, and according to preliminary investigation, most of them, if not all, were from outside the state. The way the attack was executed we feel that the rebels also had good idea of topography and some of them, who are at present not associated with Jharkhand, must have roots in places in and around Giridih," said Rath.

The DGP said one Sahdeo Majhi who hails from Bishungarh area of Hazaribagh district may have played important role in collecting information about the movement of prisoner vehicle. At present, Majhi is a member of Bihar-Jharkhand Special Area Committee.


----------



## ajtr

*One killed in bomb blast in Imphal*

Imphal: One person was killed and another injured when suspected militants set off a bomb near Imphal College on the road leading to the airport, police sources here said.

The victim, a labourer, was returning from work when the blast took place at around 5:45pm.

The identities of the deceased and the injured are yet to be established.


----------



## Windjammer

SRINAGAR: Army on Wednesday foiled an infiltration bid along the Line of Control (LoC) in Kupwara district of north Kashmir, killing two militants while three Army jawans were also killed.

"A major infiltration bid was foiled in Nowgam sector of Kupwara district after alert troops noticed movement of a group of about five militants near the LoC," Army spokesman Colonel A Vashisht told .

Two militants have been killed so far while search operations are going on for the other ultras, he said, adding, two AK assault rifles have been recovered from the scene of the encounter.

The spokesman said three Army jawans were also killed while battling the infiltrating militants.

This is the second major infiltration bid foiled by the troops near the LoC in Kupwara district within a week.

On Friday, troops shot dead four militants attempting to sneak into the Valley in Keran sector.

Army foils infiltration bid in J&K; 2 militants, 3 jawans killed - The Times of India


----------



## Doctor Death

Five Maoists killed in encounter in Odisha
PTI | Nov 14, 2012, 02.36 PM IST


BERHAMPUR (ODISHA): Five Maoists were killed in a fierce encounter with security forces in a forest on the border of Odisha's Ganjam and Gajapati districts on Wednesday.

At least two security personnel were also injured in the exchange of fire in Bhaliagada jungle under Mohana police station area, police said.

"We have received information about the death of five Maoists during an exchange of fire in the jungle. The bodies are yet to be recovered as the operation is still on," DIG of police (southern range) R K Sharma said.

The slain ultras belonged to a group headed by Maoist leader Sabyasachi Panda, he said.

Panda, who was recently expelled from the CPI (Maoist), had formed the Odisha Maobadi Party.

Although Panda was present in the camp during the operation jointly conducted by the Special Operation Group and District Voluntary Forces, his whereabouts were not known immediately, the DIG said.

Superintendent of police (Gajapati) C S Meena said the operation was launched in the jungle after specific information about movement of Maoists.

Meena is coordinating the operation with superintendent of police (Ganjam) Ashish Singh.

Five Maoists killed in encounter in Odisha - The Times of India


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

The Hindu : States / Other States : One injured in Manipur blast



> One person was injured in a bomb blast near Assam Rifles office at Singjamei, near Imphal, on Thursday.
> 
> Police said the blast occurred around 6 p.m. and the injured person was a passerby.
> 
> The spot is about one and half km from the police headquarters in Imphal. Tthe bomb had been planted by unidentified militants, police said.




fullstory



> STAFF WRITER 13:9 HRS IST
> Imphal, (PTI) Suspected militants hurled a grenade at the house of a government contractor here but no one was hurt in the incident in Imphal east district of Manipur, police said today.
> 
> The militants exploded the powerful grenade at the gate of government contractor Kh. Surjit at Ningthem Pukhri Mapal area near here last midnight when Surjit and family members were sleeping.




fullstory



> STAFF WRITER 14:46 HRS IST
> 
> Imphal, (PTI) A civilian was injured when a powerful bomb, planted by suspected militants, exploded in Imphal east district of Manipur today, police said.
> 
> Sources said the bomb, made of improvised explosive device (IED), was placed at a roadside in Chairen area when it went off at 10.30 am.
> 
> The road is was frequently used by security personnel including those from paramilitary forces to travel between Imphal and their camps at places near Chairen.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Grenade hurled at Meghalaya minister's house*



> Shillong: Suspected Garo rebels Saturday lobbed a powerful grenade at the private house of Meghalaya Community and Rural Development Minister Saleng A. Sangma in the state's West Garo Hills district, police said. No injuries were reported but the house was damaged.
> 
> The minister was not present in the house at Ringreygittim in district headquarters Tura at the time of attack (7 p.m.)
> 
> "Suspected GNLA (Garo National Liberation Army) rebels lobbed a Chinese grenade at the private residence of the minister, damaging a portion of the house," Meghalaya Police Chief Kulbir Krishan told IANS.
> 
> Sangma, who is in Shillong, told IANS that none of his family members who were present in the house were injured in the attack.
> 
> "We are investigating the incident and a man-hunt is on to arrest the perpetrators," Krishan said.
> 
> Intelligence officials said the rebel who lobbed the grenade has been identified.
> 
> This was the second attempt of the outlawed GNLA to target Sangma.
> 
> On Nov 2, the GNLA rebels laid an improvised explosive devices in Nalnapara-Kherapara stretch of the road to target Sangma. However, police averted the possible blast.
> 
> Police said they will further review Sangma's security.
> 
> The GNLA, fighting for a separate Garoland, is headed by Champion R. Sangma, a former deputy superintendent of police who deserted and floated the GNLA in November 2009. He is currently in police custody.
> 
> The outfit, which has been outlawed by the government, forged operational alliances with the United Liberation Front of Asom (ULFA) and the National Democratic Front of Bodoland (NDFB), which provided it access to sophisticated arms and ammunition.
> 
> GNLA rebels, who number around 100, unleashed terror in three impoverished districts of Garo Hills in the last one year and killed over 35 people, including security personnel.



Grenade hurled at Meghalaya minister`s house


----------



## SpArK

*Jharkhand Maoist Leader Caught in Assam*

TEZPUR (ASSAM) | DEC 06, 2012


A Jharkhand Maoist leader, carrying a reward of Rs 5 lakh on his head, was arrested here today.

Acting on a tip-off, police caught Anil Kharwal alias Anandji, who is the zonal commander of three districts of Jharkhand, along with his brother-in-law.

There were 18 cases registered against Kharwal who was suspected to have come to Assam to organise the banned outfit in rural areas of the state.

Police did not reveal his brother-in-law's name as his involvement with the outfit was yet to be ascertained.


Jharkhand Maoist Leader Caught in Assam | news.outlookindia.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

ajtr said:


> Maoists are getting more effective and brazen.As their attack profile in guerrilla warfare proves.Suddenly hunter became hunted.Right now hunter is being hunted just like municipality workers hunts for street dogs.


Yup Municipality workers are government employees just like Indian security forces and street dogs, well you can fill in the blanks....

Just another leader caught. Indian security forces are really improving. All street and bastard dogs are either caught or killed.


----------



## Quick MIK

All Tripura Tiger Force Chief, Others Surrendered
 

Four militants, including self-styled army chief of All Tripura Tiger Force (ATTF), have surrendered to security forces in Tripura, police said Friday. Chitta Debbarma, the 37-year-old Bangladesh-trained self-styled army chief of the separatist outfit, gave himself up to Assam Rifles personnel Thursday night.

Debbarma surrendered to the paramilitary along with his three women family members. &#8221;The ATTF leader, who was a constable in the Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF), left the paramilitary in 1980 before joining to the militant outfit. He was wanted by the Tripura police for many crimes including killings,&#8221; a police spokesman told reporters.

Police had declared a reward of Rs.two lakh for his capture. Three more ATTF guerrillas, aged between 25 and 35, also separately surrendered to Assam Rifles Friday. The police official said the extremists have also deposited arms and ammunition. Tripura&#8217;s two banned militant outfits &#8211; ATTF and National Liberation Front of Tripura &#8212; have set up bases in Bangladesh and get support from other separatist outfits of the northeastern region. They have been demanding secession of Tripura from India.

All Tripura Tiger Force Chief, Others Surrendered | Northeast Today


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

fullstory



> Khunti (Jharkhand), Dec 5 (PTI) The secretary of BJP's Khunti district committee Sambal Pradhan was shot dead today by suspected PLFI activists near a weekly market in Sondari village under Torpa police station today, the police said.
> 
> Pradhan (52) was at the market when the ultras on three or four motorcycles fired at him. He died on the spot.
> 
> The attackers also set ablaze two vehicles parked in the vicinity, the sources said.




Security forces, rebels exchange fire - Times Of India



> RAIPUR: Maoists have stepped up their activities in tribal Bastar region of Chhattisgarh with the rebels opening fire at a group of security personnel in the Maoist hotbed of Chintalnar in Sukma district.
> 
> Police sources said the Maoists opened indiscriminate fire from a distance when a joint team of Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) and elite Cobra battalion were on a routine patrolling in Chintalnar area. The security forces exchanged fire and there were no casualties.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

fullstory



> STAFF WRITER 17:50 HRS IST
> 
> Raipur, Jan 2 (PTI) A sarpanch of Mankeli village in Bijapur district of Chhattisgarh was allegedly stabbed to death by naxals today, police said.
> 
> "Budhram (45) was stabbed to death by four naxalites with sharp weapons in Nayapara locality of Bijapur district headquarter," SP Prashant Agrawal told PTI.
> 
> According to police, the ultras, dressed in school uniforms, attacked Budharam when he was taking a walk outside his house in Bijapur town, the administrative headquarter of Bijapur district, around 350 km from here.


----------



## Windjammer

Assam: Three children killed, many injured in explosion in Digboi 

GUWAHATI: Three children were killed and several others injured in an explosion near a primary school in upper Assam's Tinsukia district on Wednesday.

The cause of the explosion, which took place at Kharjan pool area of Digboi town in the evening, is yet to be ascertained, police said.

Army and police personnel have rushed to the spot and the area has been cordoned off.

The injured children have been sent to hospitals. Police have not ruled out the involvement of some militant outfits in the explosion and investigation into the incident is on.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

while the indians were crying about alleged mutilation by Pak Army:

Bomb found in body of jawan killed in encounter with Maoists in Jharkhand - Times Of India



> RANCHI/NEW DELHI: Naxalites had surgically inserted an improvised explosive device (IED) in the body of a Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) jawan who was killed three days back in an ambush in Jharkhand's Latehar district.
> 
> Doctors conducting the autopsy of the CRPF troopers at a government hospital in Ranchi were shocked when they found a 1.5 kg unexploded bomb stitched inside the abdomen of 29-year -old Constable Babulal Patel who was among those killed in the encounter with Naxals.
> 
> Jharkhand DGP G S Rath said the body of Patel with the IED implanted in it was recovered by patrol squads yesterday evening from near the encounter site and the postmortem was scheduled for today morning.
> 
> "The doctors became suspicious when they saw the body of the CRPF jawan. The bomb disposal squad was then called and the body was placed in an open field," Rath told .
> 
> Later, the IED was defused by the bomb squad, a senior CRPF official said.
> 
> "The IED was a pressure bomb prototype which explodes on being disturbed," he said.
> 
> Thirteen people--nine CRPF personnel, one personnel from the state's special anti-Naxal force 'Jharkhand Jaguars' and three civilians--were killed in the encounter that occurred on January 7.
> 
> Earlier, Naxalites in Latehar district of Jharkhand put the body of a critically injured and incapacitated jawan over a landmine following a fierce battle between the Maoists and Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) on Monday morning, in an action reminiscent of a scene from Oscar-winning Bosnian war film "No Man's Land". On Tuesday evening, security forces along with local villagers found the jawan's body deep in Karmatiya jungles. However, as soon as the body was picked up, the mine exploded, killing three villagers and blasting the jawan to smithereens.
> 
> The film No Man's Land had ended with an injured Bosnian soldier lying on the mine while still alive with no hope of rescue. Bosnian Serbs had put his body over a landmine while he was unconscious.
> 
> Sources said, in all probability the jawan bled to death while lying on the mine adding that even if he had gained consciousness and tried to move, he would have died. Following the blasts, the forces retreated on Tuesday night and the combing operation was restarted with reinforcements on Wednesday.
> 
> On the trail of senior CPI (Maoist) leader Arvindji, around 300 soldiers from CRPF and Jharkhand Jaguars were combing Karmatiya forests when they were ambushed by a contingent of around 200 Maoists - led by a woman - who were firing at them from hill top. The forces had taken the only narrow path that cut through the jungle and then opened into a plain with hills surrounding it. That the Maoists were in Army fatigues confounded matters. About 600 Maoists are suspected to be hiding in the jungles moving between Bihar and Jharkhand.


----------



## sarthak

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> while the indians were crying about alleged mutilation by Pak Army:
> 
> Bomb found in body of jawan killed in encounter with Maoists in Jharkhand - Times Of India



While Pakistanis were crying about the 1 odd soldier killed by the Indian army , 

Pakistan bombings death toll rises to 120 - World - CBC News


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

ULFA along with Maoists responsible for explosion



> Guwahati: Assam Chief Minister Tarun Gogoi on Thursday said the ULFA along with the Maoists were responsible for the explosion in Tinsukia district in which three children were killed yesterday.
> 
> "ULFA's anti-talk faction along with other forces like the Maoists active in area are responsible for the explosion and this was an attempt to make their presence felt before the Republic Day", Gogoi told reporters
> 
> He said that the security forces were maintaining a strict vigil and all aspects were being look into and analysed to find out how the explosion was carried out.
> 
> "Security forces are on a high alert before the Republic Day and as a result the number of violent incidents before the Day has gone down considerably", he said.
> 
> The anti-talk ULFA faction, however, denied its involvement in the incident and condemned the killing of three children.
> 
> "The ULFA is in no way associated with the explosion--it neither carried out the explosion nor did its members hand over the explosives to others to carry out. We deplore the killing of innocent children'', according to a press release issued by the outfit today.
> 
> The outfit further claimed that this was "a conspiracy by the security forces to malign the ULFA".
> 
> Three children were killed and two others, including a child, were injured in an explosion yesterday at Kharjan under Digboi police station.



____________________________________________


Actor in Manipur says she was molested, hit on stage | NDTV.com




> Chandel, Manipur: A Manipuri actress has been allegedly molested during a stage performance by a Naga militant leader, who kicked her when she raised a protest and fired at her co-actor for trying to stop him.
> 
> The assault during a fundraising concert in Manipur's Chandel town on Monday evening boiled over into a street protest in capital Imphal today. Hundreds marched to Chief Minister Okram Ibobi Singh's office, demanding action against the suspect, self-styled Lt Col. Livingstone Anal.
> 
> "He was touching me. I warned him. Then he pulled my hair and threw me on the ground and repeatedly kicked me. He also hit me in the left eye," said the actress, who is aghast that security personnel present in the gathering just stood and watched.
> 
> "The Manipur police, Assam Rifles and the Army were there but nobody helped me. They were watching as if it was cinema. When we asked the securitymen why they didn't help, they said they are on ceasefire. Does that mean a woman gets beaten in front of the police and they do nothing?" asked the actress.
> 
> Ceasefire rules prohibit armed militant groups from moving around with arms, but across the region they violate this with impunity.
> 
> The state Home Minister has promised action, but the militant leader is yet to be arrested.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Manipur blast mars Republic Day - Times Of India



> Imphal: A bomb explosion Saturday marred the Republic Day celebrations in Manipur, with Governor Gurbachan Jagat appealing for peace in the troubled state.
> 
> Amid tight security, Jagat unfurled the national flag and took the salute at an impressive march past by police forces here.
> 
> Separatist rebels triggered an improvised explosive device blast at Wangbal in Thoubal district, police said. No one was injured.
> 
> Speaking on the occasion, the governor called for enduring peace in the state.
> 
> A Coordination Committee of seven major separatist outfits called for a boycott of the Republic Day.
> 
> On Friday, rebels triggered four blasts in the state capital including one at the Manipur Rifles ground. However, no one was injured.




Eight IED blasts rock Assam



> Goalpara: Suspected ULFA militants Saturday night set off eight IED blasts in a space of 90 minutes targetting the house of an AIDUF MLA and crowded markets in Assam's Goalpara and Dhubri districts but there was no immediate report of casualty or injury, police sources said.
> 
> ULFA, along with some other insurgents group, gave a call for boycotting the Republic Day celebrations.
> 
> The first blast took place inside the residential complex of Moinuddin Ahmed, MLA of All India Democratic United Front, at Jaleshwar in Goalpara district.
> 
> The people apprehended one suspected militant and beat him up, after which he reportedly died though there was no official confirmation of this.
> 
> Three motorcycles suspected to have been used by the militants were recovered from the area, the sources said.
> 
> One bomb is suspected to be concealed in the MLA's house and a bomb disposal squad of the police reached the place, they added.
> 
> Another IED went off at Jaleshwar High School.
> 
> The other explosions in Goalpara district took place at Moriakichi Bazar, Gaurnagar, Porahita and Jamadar Bazar areas.
> 
> In Dhubri, the areas hit by the blasts are Airketa, Sirajkuthi and Metarteri.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Blast on railway track in Assam's Kokrajhar district, no injuries reported - Times Of India



> KOKRAJHAR: Passengers of the Howrah-Guwahati down Garibrath Express had a providential escape on Sunday when a powerful bomb exploded on the railway tracks minutes after it passed Goabari in lower Assam's Kokrajhar district.
> 
> There was no casualty or injury. The bomb suspected to have been planted by the anti-talk faction of the National Democratic Front of Bodoland (NDFB) exploded at 1.10am two minutes after the train passed the area between Gossaigaon and Fakiragram, police said.
> 
> The blast blew away three feet of railway track and left a two feet deep crater at the spot, they said.
> 
> Initially, train services were affected for about five hours. But the line was repaired and train services restored in the morning.
> 
> As the railway line is a double track one, the trains scheduled to pass over the damaged track were diverted to the adjacent one, railway sources said.
> 
> Security forces have launched a search operation to nab the ultras.




GNLA rebels kill two jail officials in Meghalaya - Times Of India



> SHILLONG: Rebels of the outlawed Garo National Liberation Army (GNLA) killed two jail officials in an attack on a Meghalaya prison late Saturday, police said Sunday.
> 
> A group of five to eight heavily armed GNLA rebels stormed the Williamnagar jail in East Garo Hills district and shot dead assistant jailor Neil Warjri and injured warder Sharai Singh Thabah, who died at the district's Tura civil hospital early Sunday.
> "None of the prisoners, including jailed GNLA rebels, could manage to escape from the jail," Director General of Prisons Prem Singh, told IANS. "We will investigate if there were security lapses," he added.
> East Garo Hills Deputy Commissioner Vijay Mantri said a magisterial inquiry has been ordered into the incident.
> A search operations has been launched by a joint team of Meghalaya's Special Weapons and Tactics and Combat Battalion for Resolute Action (CoBRA) commandos to nab the rebels involved in the incident, State Director General of Police Kulbir Krishan said.
> 
> Inspector General of Police H. Nongpluh, in-charge of the Western Range, rushed to Williamnagar to take stock of the situation.
> 
> "Our men are already on the ground and we are hopeful we'll track them (rebels) down at the earliest," Krishan said.
> Preparations are on for the Feb 23 assembly elections in Megalaya.
> 
> Although most of the polling stations in the Williamnagar assembly constituency have been classified as "hyper-sensitive", the attack has exposed inadequate security arrangements to thwart attacks by rebels.
> 
> On Friday, 10 companies of paramilitary forces were deployed in East Garo Hills district to ensure smooth conduct of the elections, a police official said.
> 
> The GNLA, fighting for a separate Garoland in the western region of Meghalaya, has forged close operational links with other northeast-based insurgent groups like the United Liberation Front of Asom (ULFA) and the National Democratic Front of Bodoland (NDFB).
> 
> The GNLA's foot soldiers are deserters from other insurgent groups, mostly from the NDFB, the Achik National Volunteers Council (ANVC) and the Liberation of Achik Elite Force (LAEF).
> 
> According to police, the GNLA has reportedly made extortion demands ranging from Rs.5 lakh to Rs.1 crore from legislators, government officials and businessmen in the state.
> 
> Meghalaya, especially the Garo Hills region, is said to be a safe haven for various northeast-based militant groups including the NSCN-IM, the ULFA and a faction of the NDFB.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Army jawan killed in Manipur bomb explosion, two injured - Times Of India



> IMPHAL: An Army jawan was killed and two others seriously injured when a powerful bomb, allegedly planted by insurgents, exploded in Manipur's interior Churachandpur district bordering Myanmar and Mizoram on Tuesday morning.
> 
> Official sources said personnel of 11 Gorkha Rifles were on patrol duty when the bomb, which was attached to a culvert, exploded at around 6.40am killing a jawan on the spot and injuring two others seriously.




http://www.siasat.com/english/news/bomb-hurled



> Kohima, February 26:
> Some unidentified persons today hurled a crude bomb outside the office of the Deputy Commissioner-cum-Returning Officer of Nagaland's Phek district, where sealed EVMs were stored in a strong room for counting of polls on Thursday.
> 
> Phek SP Deepali R Masirkar said the crude bomb was hurled from the main road towards the DC's office at Phek but the blast did not cause any damage.
> 
> She said the strong-room where the EVMs from five constituencies were stored was safe as the bomb was hurled on the opposite end.
> 
> No arrest has been made so far, Masirkar said.
> 
> Election for the Nagaland Assembly was held on February 23 and counting is on February 28.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

*
Two cops shot dead by militants in Handwara area of north Kashmir*

SRINAGAR: Two local policemen were killed by separatist guerrillas in a hit-and-run attack in Kupwara district of north Kashmir on Saturday. 

A senior police officer told IANS that militants fired from close range at two constables of an armed battalion near the bus stand in Handwara town, 75 kilometres from here this morning. 

"The two constables belonging to the Indian Reserve Police (IRP) were removed to the hospital in a critical condition, where they succumbed to injuries," the officer said. 

The area has been cordoned off and searches have started in the town. So far, no arrest has been made in this connection. 

Senior police and paramilitary officers have rushed to the town to take stock of the situation. 

This is the first hit-and-run attack on local policemen in the Valley this year. 

No militant outfit has yet owned responsibility for the attack. 

Last month some unidentified gunmen had killed a village sarpanch (elected representative) in Kalantara village of Baramulla district, north Kashmir. 

Two cops shot dead by militants in Handwara area of north Kashmir - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

These Islamic extremists are creating so much troubles.

They demanded to declare Ahmedis Non-Muslims, kill these Sarpanchs, killing security people, issuing fatwa against girl rock band, etc.

Time to weed out these extremists and rehabilitate Kashmiri Hindus.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Insurgents continue to create fear psychosis in Assam



> Guwahati: Insurgent outfits have continued to trigger blasts in Assam in order to create a fear psychosis among the people.
> 
> On February 26, Guwahati Police found an improvised explosive device (IED) outside the city&#8217;s Noonmati refinery.
> 
> The bomb squad found a box containing a detonator and wires. Police officials and the bomb squad inspected the surrounding areas with the help of sniffer dogs to detect possible explosives.
> 
> To avoid any untoward incident, additional forces were also deployed.
> 
> In other incident, miscreants hurled an improvised explosive device to target a police patrolling team in Jorhat.
> 
> The incident took place in the wee hours on February 26 when a police patrolling team intercepted a suspicious cyclist.
> 
> The suspected insurgent took out a grenade from his pocket and hurled it at the police team, injuring a constable and a home guard.
> 
> &#8220;We chased him after he hurled the bomb at us and fled. During the scuffle, the police could manage to recover an AK-47 series assault rifle magazine along with 28 rounds of live ammunition and a bottle grenade,&#8221; said Navin Singh, Additional Superintendent of Police, Jorhat.
> 
> Illicit arms and explosives in Assam are to create fear psychosis among the people and are commonly used for abductions and threatening.






India Hindu Militants Crackdown On Evangelical Meetings; Pastors Detained | Worthy Christian News




> CHHATTISGARH, INDIA (Worthy News)&#8211; Devoted Christians in India's central state of Chhattisgarh urged the government on Sunday, March 3, to provide protection to churches after Hindu militants broke up evangelical meetings and local police detained four pastors.
> 
> The incidents began February 21 when a Hindu mob reportedly barged into the home of a believer in the town of Aara in Balrampur District where pastors were having dinner.
> 
> Hindu "extremists" accused them of "forceful conversion" and soon alerted police, Christians said. Local police detained Pastors Albis Para, Akshay Kumar, Harendra and Angad Singh for "knowingly joining or continuing in assembly of five or more persons after it was commanded to disperse," Worthy News learned.
> 
> Though the pastors were soon released on bail, the incident overshadowed a three-day gathering organized by the Calvary Gospel Mission group.
> 
> In a separate incident in Doeri village of Surguja District, evangelical Christians were forced to halt their February 19-21 meeting, attended by some 1,000 people, because "Hindu extremists disturbed them", organizers said.
> 
> *"FORCEFUL CONVERSION"*
> 
> The Hindus allegedly accused the gathering's organizers and pastors of "forceful conversion". Church leaders said they decided to end the meeting to avoid further tensions, but did not ask police to intervene.
> 
> "As concerned people, we need to write to the chief minister of Chhattisgarh appealing&#8230;to safeguard the rights of the minority communities," said Reverend Richard Howell, the general secretary of the Evangelical Fellowship of India (EFI).
> 
> The EFI, which represents evangelical Christians across the country, also asks the government "to provide protection to churches against attacks and to take immediate action against the perpetrators of violence,&#8221; Howell told Worthy News Sunday, March 3.
> 
> He said evangelicals also "request prayers that the church would continue to serve the nation and faithfully share the Gospel of Jesus Christ which brings about reconciliation with God and one another."
> 
> *MORE ATTACKS*
> 
> The incidents come amid ongoing reported attacks against devoted Christians in India, a heavily Hindu nation where hardline groups oppose the spread of Christianity.
> 
> Mission groups say those becoming Christians also include many Dalits, deemed the lowest caste in India's ancient system of Hinduism, as well as other impoverished people suffering discrimination.
> 
> Several states have also tightened laws on 'forced conversions' that critics claim effectively bans evangelism.
> 
> Evangelical groups strongly deny their involvement in forced conversions, saying the Bible makes clear that faith in Jesus Christ is based on a free personal choice for Him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Worthy Christian News?

WTF?


----------



## Windjammer

*
Militants attack BSF convoy, one jawan killed*

SRINAGAR: A BSFjawan was killed and two others injured in a militant attack on their convoy in the outskirts of the city on Thursday, police said. 

The ultras opened fire on the convoy of 8th Battalion BSF near Chanapora bridge in the outskirts of the city on Thursday morning, resulting in injuries to three constables, the police said. 

The three injured personnel were admitted to 92 Base Hospital of the Army at Badamibagh cantonment, where one of them, constable Kalita, who had suffered a bullet injury to his ear, succumbed, the police said. 

The condition of two other jawans  constables Hem Singh and Saikia  was stated to be stable. 

Two empty cartridges of AK ammunition have been recovered from the scene of the incident. 

This is second attack on security forces in as many weeks. On March 13, five CRPF personnel were killed and several others injured in a suicide attack by Lashkar-e-Toiba militants in Bemina area of the city. 

Two militants were killed in retaliatory action, while police has arrested four persons including a Pakistani national in the course of investigations into the attack.

Militants attack BSF convoy, one jawan killed - The Times of India


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Militants attack Manipur government official's residence - Times Of India

IMPHAL: Militants attacked the house of a Manipur government official in Imphal East district by hurling a powerful grenade, the police said on Monday.

The ultras lobbed the explosive at the residence of state forest department ranger Konsam Achouba at interior Pourabi Mayai Leikai village yesterday but the grenade failed to explode.

Achouba and his family members were present at the time of the incident, they said, adding that no individual or group has claimed responsibility for the attack.

Family members of the official said a militant outfit had demanded a huge sum of money from the family about a month ago but they have not contacted the family after that.

In another incident, commandos attached to Thoubal district police in interior Manipur, arrested two insurgents of the banned People's Revolutionary Party of Kangleipak-Progressive (PREPAK-P) identified as sisters Ningombam Pramodini and Ningthoujam Manimacha from Sekmaijin area in Thoubal district yesterday.

A 9mm pistol along with some rounds of ammunition and 'letters demanding money from the public' were allegedly recovered from the possession of the two.






fullstory


Malkangiri (Odisha), Apr 3 (PTI) A village head was killed by Maoists in Odisha's Malkangiri district on the suspicion of being a police informer, police said today.

A group of about 25 ultras struck at the house of Bhagban Krisani, Sarpanch of Kurmanur panchayat, late last night and asked him to accompany them, Malkangiri Superintendent of Police Akhileswar Singh said.

Krisani's body was found with his throat slit along a forest road on the outskirt of the village this morning, he said.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Maoists blow up power sub-station in Bihar



> Jamui: A power sub-station was blown up by armed Maoists in a village in Bihar's naxal-infested Jamui district, police said.
> 
> The Maoists, numbering over 100, stormed the power sub-station in Badigram village last midnight and blew it up with explosives, Deputy Superintendent of Police (DSP) Virendra Sahu said today.
> 
> A room of the power sub-station was totally wrecked in the explosion hitting power supply, Sahu said.
> 
> Some employees at the sub-station managed to escape just in time, Sahu said.
> 
> A case has been registered and a search for the Maoists was being made.
> 
> PTI




Arms cache recovered in Assam



> Haflong (Assam): Assam Rifles personnel recovered a huge cache of arms and ammunition from Dima Hasao Hills district of Assam in the wee hours on Sunday.
> 
> Officials said the arms were recovered under a tree near railway tracks at Natun Basti area under Haflong police station.
> 
> 
> 
> Acting on intelligence feedback, personnel from 25th Assam Rifles recovered 100 gelatine sticks, 40 detonators, two Chinese grenades, 973 rounds of bullets of various calibre, one improvised explosive device and three country-made revolvers.
> 
> It is suspected that the arms were meant for distribution among militant groups active in the district. No arrests have been made so far in the case.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyberian

Delhi firm helped Maoists get night-vision gear, NIA probes
_Sun Mar 31 2013_







The NIA is investigating the reported procurement of night-vision equipment by Maoists from a Delhi-based private firm which was raided earlier this week.

*The firm is reported to have forged documents to procure the equipment in bulk from a US-based company, and supplied a large part of the consignment to Maoists in Chhattisgarh and Jharkhand.*

The NIA raided the Delhi and Punjab premises of the firm and questioned its owner. Besides seizing some highly-sophisticated equipment, the agency claimed to have seized invoices and import documents as well.

In its FIR, the NIA has accused the private firm of waging war against the country. Besides bringing charges of cheating and forgery, the agency has also invoked Section 18 &#8212; which deals with conspiracy in a terror act &#8212; of the UAPA against the private firm and unknown others.

The FIR says the firm forged documents to show the US company that the order had been placed by the Jharkhand government. The FIR also names top cadres of the CPI (Maoist).

Each piece of the night-vision equipment, which can be used to see up to a distance of four kilometres, is estimated to cost nearly Rs 20 lakh.

While the NIA is yet to establish the money trail, it has sought bank account details of the firm and its owner. Officials believe the Maoists may have paid for the equipment using the hawala route.

In a related development, the NIA is also probing the seizure of arms and explosives by the Bihar police in Aurangabad in March last year. The case was recently transferred to the NIA. Besides arms and ammunition, the Bihar police had also seized 17 wireless handsets and 100 police caps.

Delhi firm helped Maoists get night-vision gear, NIA probes - Indian Express


----------



## Genesis

Well now that Indian companies are helping maoists maybe China should train and equip the maoists until India tell the Tibetans to get the hell out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Genesis said:


> Well now that Indian companies are helping maoists maybe China should train and equip the maoists until India tell the Tibetans to get the hell out



Yeah we can do more damages to india if we decide to go tit for tat

india needs to keep the tibetans also because it wants to improve the dismal looking buddhism growth rate


----------



## manlion




----------



## A1Kaid

> Maoist Rebels Kill 5 Soldiers in Eastern India
> 
> 
> The Associated Press Aug 27, 2013, 8:50 AM
> 
> *
> Maoist rebels ambushed a paramilitary patrol in eastern India on Tuesday, killing at least five people and wounding two others, the home minister said.*
> 
> The soldiers were traveling through Koraput district in Odisha state when the rebels set off a bomb, blowing up their vehicle, Home Minister Sushilkumar Shinde said. He said reinforcements were sent to the remote area and were searching for the rebels.
> 
> The two wounded soldiers were being treated at a nearby hospital.
> 
> The rebels have been fighting in many Indian states for more than 40 years. They claim inspiration from Chinese revolutionary leader Mao Zedong.
> 
> They demand land and jobs for poor tribal communities that they say are ignored by the government.
> 
> *The rebels, also known as Naxalites, have ambushed police, destroyed government offices and abducted government officials. They have blown up train tracks, attacked prisons to free their comrades and stolen weapons from police and paramilitary warehouses*.



Excerpt: Maoist Rebels Kill 5 Soldiers in Eastern India - ABC News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

RIP to the brave hearts for the supreme sacrifice.


----------



## A1Kaid

Indians would have been jumping mad had someone else done this, but Maoist kill 5 Indian soldiers and little care is given. No protests in India, no media outrage there. It's not that they care about their dead soldiers but they care more about who kills them.


Best thing that could happen to an Indian soldier is to be killed by a Pakistani soldier. That happens and those dead Indian soldiers will get media attention, Indian protests, politicians acknowledgment--speech, people will even know their names, and they are remembered all because it was Pakistani soldiers who killed them.


----------



## karan.1970

A1Kaid said:


> Indians would have been jumping mad had someone else done this, but Maoist kill 5 Indian soldiers and little care is given. No protests in India, no media outrage there. It's not that they care about their dead soldiers but they care more about who kills them.
> 
> 
> Best thing that could happen to an Indian soldier is to be killed by a Pakistani soldier. That happens and those dead Indian soldiers will get media attention, Indian protests, politicians acknowledgment--speech, people will even know their names, and they are remembered all because it was Pakistani soldiers who killed them.



Because most Indians hate Pakistani army and not Maoists..Most Indian rarely distinguish between Pakistan Army and terrorists. On the other hand, the jury is still out on maoists

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

india will never use full power on mainland ever .


----------



## A1Kaid

Imran Khan said:


> india will never use full power on mainland ever .





Full power won't even work against Maoist, its time Indian army agrees to peace talks with the Maoist. The insurgency started in 1967, and still rages on with attacks becoming more vicious most notably one against the Congress motorcade which killed nearly 20 personnel and would many others.


----------



## ranjeet

A1Kaid said:


> Indians would have been jumping mad had someone else done this, but Maoist kill 5 Indian soldiers and little care is given. No protests in India, no media outrage there. It's not that they care about their dead soldiers but they care more about who kills them.
> 
> 
> Best thing that could happen to an Indian soldier is to be killed by a Pakistani soldier. That happens and those dead Indian soldiers will get media attention, Indian protests, politicians acknowledgment--speech, people will even know their names, and they are remembered all because it was Pakistani soldiers who killed them.


You should be ashamed of yourself for saying all that, no matter how and where an Indian in uniform looses his life .... their sacrifice is duly acknowledged by every Indian. But if you want to score some brownie points then please don't let me stop you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

RIP to our BSF jawans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

A1Kaid said:


> Indians would have been jumping mad had someone else done this, but Maoist kill 5 Indian soldiers and little care is given. No protests in India, no media outrage there. It's not that they care about their dead soldiers but they care more about who kills them.
> 
> 
> Best thing that could happen to an Indian soldier is to be killed by a Pakistani soldier. That happens and those dead Indian soldiers will get media attention, Indian protests, politicians acknowledgment--speech, people will even know their names, and they are remembered all because it was Pakistani soldiers who killed them.



76 members of their security forces were disarmed and slaughtered by the same people a couple years back (all in one day) and there was hardly a peep 

http://www.indiatvnews.com/print/news/-crpf-personnel-killed-in-naxal-attack-2390-1.html

Unless there's alleged Pakistan/Kashmir or ISI involvement they won't mutter a peep

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## farhan_9909

i am tired of all this

cant we have a dedicated thread for maoist kills of indian soldiers?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

farhan_9909 said:


> i am tired of all this
> 
> cant we have a dedicated thread for maoist kills of indian soldiers?



We already do. I've been a regular contributor to it. 

Here ya go


http://www.defence.pk/forums/central-south-asia/51262-insurgent-secessionist-movements-india-88.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neehar

A1Kaid said:


> Full power won't even work against Maoist, its time Indian army agrees to peace talks with the Maoist. The insurgency started in 1967, and still rages on with attacks becoming more vicious most notably one against the Congress motorcade which killed nearly 20 personnel and would many others.



indian army dont deal with maoists.its done by crpf cobrasand grey hounds in some areas who are central and state special police groups peace talks wont solve the issue.the situation used to be worse in andhrapradesh they tried everything including peace talks unfortunately yielded no results.and they created grey hounds and thrown every maoism out of the state and the state began to develop.same has to be done with them in other states.coming year is election year so the govts are cautious in their approach.they do not want all hue and cry about human rights violations on tv unfortunately which some times results in situations like these..
cobras:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfpack

neehar said:


> indian army dont deal with maoists.its done by crpf cobrasand grey hounds in some areas who are central and state special police groups peace talks wont solve the issue.the situation used to be worse in andhrapradesh they tried everything including peace talks unfortunately yielded no results.and they created grey hounds and thrown every maoism out of the state and the state began to develop.same has to be done with them in other states.coming year is election year so the govts are cautious in their approach.they do not want all hue and cry about human rights violations on tv unfortunately which some times results in situations like these..
> cobras:




Yep Andhra Pradesh wiped out Maoists from the state totally, the maoists reside in small states like jharkhand,chattisgarh,orissa border etc.They can't take on the combined might of AP police.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

A1Kaid said:


> Full power won't even work against Maoist, its time Indian army agrees to peace talks with the Maoist. The insurgency started in 1967, and still rages on with attacks becoming more vicious most notably one against the Congress motorcade which killed nearly 20 personnel and would many others.



If you look up the statistics online, the number of deaths in India due to Maoist related violence have been progressively going down.


----------



## kaykay

wolfpack said:


> Yep Andhra Pradesh wiped out Maoists from the state totally, the maoists reside in small states like jharkhand,chattisgarh,orissa border etc.They can't take on the combined might of AP police.



thing is those who made special police force like grey hounds of AP are very much overcome this maoist issue and those 2-3 states who failed are still suffering. But good thing is now Odisha, chhatisgarh and Bihar are also making special police forces to deal with maoists just like Jharkhand did in recent past. This year in last 6 months more than 300 maoists have been arrested in Jharkhand alone while hundreds have surrenderd.

www.prokerala.com/news/articles/a385901.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfpack

kaykay said:


> thing is those who made special police force like grey hounds of AP are very much overcome this maoist issue and those 2-3 states who failed are still suffering. But good thing is now Odisha, chhatisgarh and Bihar are also making special police forces to deal with maoists just like Jharkhand did in recent past. This year in last 6 months more than 300 maoists have surrendered in Jharkhand alone.



That is why i say Small states are bad, as they don't have resources nor can equip their police force effectively as large states with higher GDP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

neehar said:


> cobras:



All are sikhs.. they wearing the religious sign 'kara' hindus wear orange colored threads on there wrists.


----------



## wolfpack

BATMAN said:


> All are sikhs.. they wearing the religious sign 'kara' hindus wear orange colored threads on there wrists.



Hmm. Many of my friends wear a kara and they are not sikhs. So.....?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

BATMAN said:


> All are sikhs.. they wearing the religious sign 'kara' hindus wear orange colored threads on there wrists.



Hindu's wear the KARA as well just as some use SINGH as their middle name.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

BATMAN said:


> All are sikhs.. they wearing the religious sign 'kara' hindus wear orange colored threads on there wrists.



well no doubt that we have lakhs of sikhs in our security forces but none of the above guys are sikhs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

Coward Indian soldiers will take out their frustration by bombing innocent civilians across LOC.

Star Wars you don't even have a concept of basic humanism, never mind mannerisms.

I should report you for just being an Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

Star Wars said:


> Post reported for insensitivity..... i guess i should not expect people like you to be taught in basic mannerisms ..



Jaane bhi do yaaro.. This dude is above infractions, irrespective of what he does.. Compared to his past utterings, this one is pretty mild and non offensive..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neehar

BATMAN said:


> All are sikhs.. they wearing the religious sign 'kara' hindus wear orange colored threads on there wrists.



how does that matter??all that matters is they are serving their country.and we are proud of them.and hindus too wear similar karas not just sikhs.
cobras are specialized commando forces to fight in jungle warfare


----------



## bronxbull

BATMAN said:


> All are sikhs.. they wearing the religious sign 'kara' hindus wear orange colored threads on there wrists.



Punjabi/Himachali/Haryana/Rajasthan Hindus also wear the kara and most kshatriya communtiies across India wear a metal on their hands,so please educate yourself before talking.

These guys can easily be from Himachal/Dogras from Jammu as it seems.

Just allow Ranvir Sena/Salwa Judum.

Maoists ll come crying on their knees.


----------



## A1Kaid

> Naxalites recruit 10,000 minors for non-combat operations
> 
> 
> Bharti Jain, TNN Sep 7, 2013, 05.15AM IST
> Tags:
> 
> Naxalite Child Soldiers|
> Minor Maoist Members|
> Maoist insurgency|
> CPI (Maoist)
> 
> (The modus operandi of recruiting&#8230
> 
> *NEW DELHI: Nearly 10,000 children, including girls, have been "recruited" by Maoists across Chhattisgarh, Odisha, Bihar and Jharkhand to serve as intelligence gatherers or perform chores as cooks and couriers. *Though these minor recruits &#8212; mostly aged between* 10 to 15* &#8212; don't carry arms, *they are given the basic training to handle weapons.*
> 
> While around 3,000-4,000 children alone stand enrolled into "bal sangham" in Chhattisgarh and Odisha, the young hands working for Maoists in Jharkhand and Bihar are organized under 'bal dasta'.
> 
> The modus operandi of recruiting these minors involves prevailing upon the local tribal families to "give up" one of their children to the CPI (Maoist), by highlighting displacement issues and "police atrocities on their brethren". Usually, the villagers have little choice but to oblige. Not only this, if the children stage an escape back to their homes, their families face a violent reprisal from the Naxalites.
> 
> I*ntelligence sources told TOI that the main job of the child recruits is to gather information for the Naxalites. Not only can they spy on security forces' movements without arousing suspicion,* it is easier for the CPI (Maoist) to inculcate these young, impressionable minds with Naxalite ideology. Almost all minor recruits are known to transform into regular Maoists upon attaining adulthood.



Excerpt: Naxalites recruit 10,000 minors for non-combat operations - Times Of India

How do the Naxals manage to recruit such a large number of children, do the parents allow this or even know what is going on?


----------



## Chronos

The 'red corridor' where the naxalites operate is subject to immense poverty. Malnutrition levels are even worse than sub-saharan africa.

Tribals are the worst affected lot. They had to bear decades of government exploitation. Now they have to bear the naxalite initimidation and extortion. The naxalites also block any attempt at empowering the tribals as they will lose their support base


----------



## Khalsa Singh

Khalistan will be a reality in the coming decades. The GoI has failed us tremendously since the 1980s.

The pathetic gov't wouldn't even allow a harmless film like Sadda Haq to be released even when it was historically credible and didn't promote anything against the unity of the Indian state.


----------



## Tambram

Khalsa Singh said:


> Khalistan will be a reality in the coming decades. The GoI has failed us tremendously since the 1980s.
> 
> The pathetic gov't wouldn't even allow a harmless film like Sadda Haq to be released even when it was historically credible and didn't promote anything against the unity of the Indian state.




A few misguided NRI Sikhs may still talk of Khalistan but Sardars in India have moved on.


----------



## acid rain

Tambram said:


> A few misguided NRI Sikhs may still talk of Khalistan but Sardars in India have moved on.



False flagger from our western neighbor - dont waste yr time.


----------



## Khalsa Singh

Tambram said:


> A few misguided NRI Sikhs may still talk of Khalistan but Sardars in India have moved on.



Which is precisely the problem. Our leaders are weak, selfish, corrupt, and greedy, thus the Indian state has capitalized on our inadequacies of achieving justice for the crimes committed against us.

We need Sikhs to go back to how we were in the 18th century. We hit back against those who perpetrated genocide against us and uprooted their tyrannical ways, and the Indian Sikhs have allowed themselves to become a laughing stock in the face of that unlike our NRI communities.

Raj Karega Khalsa. Indian injustice will be toppled.



acid rain said:


> False flagger from our western neighbor - dont waste yr time.



Grow up Hindu. Not everyone on the internet who speaks out against the India is a Pakistani "false flagger". 

I personally am against the actions of both India and Pakistan. Hindu and Muslim rule has always persecuted us, and 47, 84 were clear examples of it.


----------



## notsuperstitious

Khalsa Singh said:


> Khalistan will be a reality in the coming decades. The GoI has failed us tremendously since the 1980s.
> 
> The pathetic gov't wouldn't even allow a harmless film like Sadda Haq to be released even when it was historically credible and didn't promote anything against the unity of the Indian state.



The movie was released in India. It was in the first place was not banned by the Indian state but by Punjab and Haryana govts and that was also revoked through supreme court.

It would be good if you learn a thing or two about the functioning of a complex democracy like india before passing judgments based on khalistani literature sitting in Canada.



Khalsa Singh said:


> the Indian Sikhs have allowed themselves to become a laughing stock in the face of that unlike our NRI communities.



Being the richest community in India currently manning the prime ministerial, army chief, head of planning commission etc posts despite their 2% numbers is indeed a ''laughing stock'' as per khalistani foreigners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khalsa Singh

notsuperstitious said:


> The movie was released in India. It was in the first place was not banned by the Indian state but by Punjab and Haryana govts and that was also revoked through supreme court.
> 
> It would be good if you learn a thing or two about the functioning of a complex democracy like india before passing judgments based on khalistani literature sitting in Canada.



OK, my bad on mistaking the governmental hierarchy, but for what purpose was it banned in the first place? Why did Hindutva folk come out and celebrate its banning?

And what should I learn about the functioning of India? What relevance does that have with my overarching point on Indian crimes against my community? Crimes which have gone unpunished for more than 30 years now.


----------



## notsuperstitious

Khalsa Singh said:


> OK, my bad on mistaking the governmental hierarchy, but for what purpose was it banned in the first place? Why did Hindutva folk come out and celebrate its banning?
> 
> And what should I learn about the functioning of India? What relevance does that have with my overarching point on Indian crimes against my community? Crimes which have gone unpunished for more than 30 years now.



It was banned by Punjab and Haryana govt, their reasoning was that the movie might create law and order issues, of these Punjab is a Sikh dominated govt.

As to the riots in 1984, India has squarely failed to provide justice, because congress party carried out the riots and ruled for most parts and made weak cases. That's a fact. However to think there is some kind of anti-Sikh conspiracy in india is ridiculous. It was hindu groups that protected Sikhs during those riots.

I want those congress leaders hanged, but that has nothing to do with breaking india. I also want those Canadian bastards who bombed hundreds of Indians in that plane bombing hanged and Canadian government has squarely failed at it. But that does not mean I want Canada broken into pieces as if that will bring justice. These are cases of travesty of justice and failure of states, agreed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khalsa Singh

notsuperstitious said:


> It was banned by Punjab and Haryana govt, their reasoning was that the movie might create law and order issues, of these Punjab is a Sikh dominated govt.



Like I mentioned earlier, our leadership is a flop. Hara*is like Badal and his SAD cronies do nothing for the case of Sikhs despite electing themselves as our representatives.



notsuperstitious said:


> As to the riots in 1984, India has squarely failed to provide justice, because congress party carried out the riots and ruled for most parts and made weak cases. That's a fact. However to think there is some kind of anti-Sikh conspiracy in india is ridiculous. It was hindu groups that protected Sikhs during those riots.



Why did Congress win the election in the electoral year immediately following Bluestar and the Delhi pogroms? How did they attain that power if not for the Hindu-majority voting them in?

Why wasn't and justice appropriated for Sikhs when BJP was in power? They had the time to oversee the destruction of Babri and instigate communal violence between Hindus and Muslims, but not provide us with any justice?


----------



## Chronos

*Why did Congress win the election in the electoral year immediately following Bluestar and the Delhi pogroms? How did they attain that power if not for the Hindu-majority voting them in?*

Sympathy vote for indira gandhi plus the Anti-Sikh sentiment along with the outburst of jingoistic nationalism helped Congress win ???????


----------



## notsuperstitious

Khalsa Singh said:


> Why did Congress win the election in the electoral year immediately following Bluestar and the Delhi pogroms? How did they attain that power if not for the Hindu-majority voting them in?
> 
> Why wasn't and justice appropriated for Sikhs when BJP was in power? They had the time to oversee the destruction of Babri and instigate communal violence between Hindus and Muslims, but not provide us with any justice?



Congress won overwhelmingly because Indira was murdered and there was a sympathy wave. But they had won ALL elections before that too barring 1977, so what kind of flimsy logic are you coming up with? The hindu parties won only 2 seats out of over 500 in that election. Do you think it was a hindu-sikh thing???

BJP was in power 15 years after the riots, as I told you the cases are weak. I completely agree with you its a failure of our state, just like its a failure of Canadian state not to punish anyone for bombing air india flight 182 and killing 329 people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Ravi Nair said:


> *Why did Congress win the election in the electoral year immediately following Bluestar and the Delhi pogroms? How did they attain that power if not for the Hindu-majority voting them in?*
> 
> Sympathy vote for indira gandhi plus the Anti-Sikh sentiment along with the outburst of jingoistic nationalism helped Congress win ???????



How did Congress come to power after the first term? Pulling of strings by the Dynasty. Ruling since independence give you a strength.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Well indian national congress can be compared to the ANC in South Africa. While the South African people are grateful for their efforts in ending apartheid in South africa, they are corrupt as hell.

Congress is so entrenched that it is able to compete in far more states than it's rivals.


----------



## Trev

Khalsa Singh said:


> Which is precisely the problem. Our leaders are weak, selfish, corrupt, and greedy, thus the Indian state has capitalized on our inadequacies of achieving justice for the crimes committed against us.
> 
> We need Sikhs to go back to how we were in the 18th century. We hit back against those who perpetrated genocide against us and uprooted their tyrannical ways, and the Indian Sikhs have allowed themselves to become a laughing stock in the face of that unlike our NRI communities.
> 
> Raj Karega Khalsa. Indian injustice will be toppled.
> 
> 
> 
> *Grow up Hindu*. Not everyone on the internet who speaks out against the India is a Pakistani "false flagger".
> 
> I personally am against the actions of both India and Pakistan. Hindu and Muslim rule has always persecuted us, and 47, 84 were clear examples of it.



The way you are speaking is absolutely disgusting. It is not what I expect from a Sikh. I'm half Sikh and half Hindu and I'm guessing you hate Hindus because of 1984? That's like Jews hating Christians because most of the Nazis where Christians. You are an embarrassment to Sikhs everywhere. You know that Guru Nanaks parents where Hindu? I bet you are not even religious and don't even wear a turban. To all Indians, this idiot is not representative of NRI Sikhs. We are mostly pro India but we want justice.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

CRPF jawan killed in Bastar; smooth polling amid stray incidents of violence - The Times of India



> RAIPUR: A CRPF jawan was killed when Naxalites ambushed a polling party in troubled Dantewada district of Chhattisagrh on Monday, police said. The incident took place when the party was returning after concluding polling near Nayanar village of Katekalyan police station limits, a senior official said.
> 
> The ultras opened indiscriminate fire on members of the polling team leaving B Joseph of 186 CRPF Battalion, who was with them, dead. Naxalites fled into the jungle after the CRPF men launched retaliatory attack, the official said.
> 
> Additional forces were rushed to the spot after the news of the incident. The polling staff was reported safe and brought out of the jungle, the official said.
> 
> Bombs found
> 
> Over ten bombs, including a 10kg pipe bomb, were recovered and a policeman was injured in a bomb attack by Naxalites in Chhattisgarh where voting for first phase of assembly polls in 18 constituencies of Naxalite-hit Bastar region and Rajnandgaon district is underway on Monday.
> 
> Around 40 per cent polling was registered in 12 constituencies of Bastar and one in Rajnandgaon district till 1pm, electoral officers said.
> 
> Ahead of polling in Naxalite-hit Bastar district, a clash broke out between supporters of BJP and Congress following which cases were registered against members of both the groups.
> 
> A police personnel was injured when a pressure bomb laid by Naxalites exploded in Kanker district of north Bastar.
> 
> The incident took place when the jawan was removing the bomb, placed beneath the earth, for defusing near Parlakot village, Kanker additional superintendent of police CD Tandon told PTI.
> 
> As the polling got underway, explosives were recovered from separate places in Bastar region.
> 
> According to a senior police official, a pipe bomb of 10kg was recovered from Murkinar area of Bijapur district while 8 bombs were found in Mangnar area and two in Kuwakonda area of Dantewada district were recovered by security forces during demining operations.
> 
> Besides, tiffin bombs in Orcha area of Narayanpur district and a bomb in Kanker district were also recovered.
> 
> Voting failed to kick start in two hyper sensitive polling booths — Durgapur and Sitaram — of Kanker as polling parties were unable to reach the venue owing to Naxalite resistance and looting of EVM machines from polling parties.
> 
> Encounters between security forces and Maoists were also reported near few polling booths in Naxalite-hit Dantewada district and Bijapur of southern Chhattisgarh.
> 
> A total of 143 candidates from 12 constituencies are in the fray in Bastar division and six constituencies of Rajnandgaon district with an electorate of 29,33,200 in the first of the two-phase polls to the 90-member assembly in the state where chief minister Raman Singh is hoping for a hat-trick.



http://www.deccanchronicle.com/1311...wans-and-civilian-killed-naxal-landmine-blast



> Raipur: Two BSF jawans and a civilian driver were killed when Naxals blew up their vehicles in Maoist-hit Sukma district of Chhattisgarh on Tuesday.
> 
> The troopers were returning after security deployment for polling in Sukma region when a landmine blast took place between their two vehicles near Kerlapal camp, Additional Director General Police (Naxal Operations), R K Vij told reporters.
> 
> While three persons were killed, two others were injured in the blast.
> 
> 
> Soon after getting news of the incident, additional forces were rushed to the spot and the injured were being retrieved from there, he said.
> 
> According to police sources, a convoy of BSF vehicles was returning to their camp after conducting poll duty in the region, when Naxals triggered a blast on a road near Manjhipara and Badeshetti villages in Sukma.




CRPF officer arrested in Bihar for leaking information to Naxals



> Patna: A CRPF officer was arrested in Bihar’s Gaya district on Thursday for leaking details of the ongoing anti-Naxal operation to the Maoists.
> 
> An FIR has been filed against Assistant Commandant Sanjay Kumar Yadav in Gaya’s Imamganj police station.
> 
> Sanjay Kumar, an assistant commandant of 159th battalion of the Central Reserve Police Force, was arrested by the special task force (STF) of Bihar Police.
> 
> Kumar was in regular touch with Maoists and constantly provided vital information to them. It is being said that the CRPF officer’s phone was in surveillance for the past few months, which revealed that he passed on information of the troop movement to the Naxals.
> 
> Reports suggest that the officer was held following inputs from a person named Pradeep Yadav who was arrested earlier. Yadav is suspected to be a Maoist.
> 
> The state home department will inform the union home ministry to initiate action against the official.
> 
> Police officials said it was for the first time that a CRPF officer of the rank of assistant commandant was arrested on such serious charges.
> 
> Gaya is considered a stronghold of Maoists, where a CRPF camp is based for combing operations against them.
> 
> First Published: Friday, November 15, 2013, 09:28


----------



## manlion

Separatists behind deadly India bicycle bomb | News24


----------



## WAR-rior

manlion said:


> Separatists behind deadly India bicycle bomb | News24


Ohh Illiteracy. 

Please define seperatist here then i will respond to u.


----------



## AsianLion

*Arunachal Pradesh*


*Ethnic group*: *Galo*
*Proposed autonomous area*: Teola Country[8]
*Militant organisation*: Arunachal Dragon Force

*Proposed autonomous area*: Hajong Chakma Homeland
*Political organisation*: All Hajong Chakma Homeland Movement



*Assam*


*Ethnic group*: *Bodo*
*Proposed state*: Bodoland 


*Militant organisation*: United Liberation Front of Assam, Muslim United Liberation Tigers of Assam,[9] National Democratic Front



*Jammu and Kashmir* (occupied/disputed area of the Kashmir valley only)


*Ethnic group*: *Kashmiris*
*Proposed state*: Independent United State of Kashmir, or United Jammu and Kashmir 


*Political organisations*: All Parties Hurriyat Conference, Jammu Kashmir Liberation Front
*Militant organisations*: Lashkar-e-Toiba, Harkat-ul-mujahideen, Jaish-e-Mohammad



*Manipur*


*Ethnic group*: *Manipuri*
*Proposed state*: Republic of Manipur 


*Militant organisations*: Hmar People's Convention–Democrat, Manipur People’s Liberation Front, United National Liberation Front, Revolutionary People's Front of Manipur, People's Revolutionary Party of Kangleipak[10]



*Mizoram*


*Ethnic group*: *Mizos*
*Proposed state*: Zozam 


*Militant organisations*: Zomi Revolutionary Organization, Mizoram Farmers Liberation Force



*Nagaland*


*Ethnic group*: *Naga*
*Proposed state*: Nagalim or People's Republic of Nagaland 


*Government-in-exile*: Government of the People's Republic of Nagaland
*Militant organisation*: National Socialist Council of Nagaland



*Punjab*


*Ethnic group*: *Punjabi*
*Proposed state*: Khalistan 


*Political organisations*: Dal Khalsa, Shiromani Akali Dal (Amritsar)
*Militant organisations*: Babbar Khalsa, Khalistan Commando Force


*Tripura*


*Ethnic group*: *Tripuri*
*Proposed state*: Tripura 




*Tamil Nadu*


*Ethnic group*: *Tamil*
*Proposed state*: Republic of Tamil Nation
*Political organisation*: Tamil Thesa Pothuvudaimai Katchi[11]


----------



## WAR-rior

<u,


AsianUnion said:


> *Arunachal Pradesh*
> 
> 
> *Ethnic group*: *Galo*
> *Proposed autonomous area*: Teola Country[8]
> *Militant organisation*: Arunachal Dragon Force
> 
> *Proposed autonomous area*: Hajong Chakma Homeland
> *Political organisation*: All Hajong Chakma Homeland Movement
> 
> 
> 
> *Assam*
> 
> 
> *Ethnic group*: *Bodo*
> *Proposed state*: Bodoland
> 
> 
> *Militant organisation*: United Liberation Front of Assam, Muslim United Liberation Tigers of Assam,[9] National Democratic Front
> 
> 
> 
> *Jammu and Kashmir* (occupied/disputed area of the Kashmir valley only)
> 
> 
> *Ethnic group*: *Kashmiris*
> *Proposed state*: Independent United State of Kashmir, or United Jammu and Kashmir
> 
> 
> *Political organisations*: All Parties Hurriyat Conference, Jammu Kashmir Liberation Front
> *Militant organisations*: Lashkar-e-Toiba, Harkat-ul-mujahideen, Jaish-e-Mohammad
> 
> 
> 
> *Manipur*
> 
> 
> *Ethnic group*: *Manipuri*
> *Proposed state*: Republic of Manipur
> 
> 
> *Militant organisations*: Hmar People's Convention–Democrat, Manipur People’s Liberation Front, United National Liberation Front, Revolutionary People's Front of Manipur, People's Revolutionary Party of Kangleipak[10]
> 
> 
> 
> *Mizoram*
> 
> 
> *Ethnic group*: *Mizos*
> *Proposed state*: Zozam
> 
> 
> *Militant organisations*: Zomi Revolutionary Organization, Mizoram Farmers Liberation Force
> 
> 
> 
> *Nagaland*
> 
> 
> *Ethnic group*: *Naga*
> *Proposed state*: Nagalim or People's Republic of Nagaland
> 
> 
> *Government-in-exile*: Government of the People's Republic of Nagaland
> *Militant organisation*: National Socialist Council of Nagaland
> 
> 
> 
> *Punjab*
> 
> 
> *Ethnic group*: *Punjabi*
> *Proposed state*: Khalistan
> 
> 
> *Political organisations*: Dal Khalsa, Shiromani Akali Dal (Amritsar)
> *Militant organisations*: Babbar Khalsa, Khalistan Commando Force
> 
> 
> *Tripura*
> 
> 
> *Ethnic group*: *Tripuri*
> *Proposed state*: Tripura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tamil Nadu*
> 
> 
> *Ethnic group*: *Tamil*
> *Proposed state*: Republic of Tamil Nation
> *Political organisation*: Tamil Thesa Pothuvudaimai Katchi[11]


Mummy..... We are gonna be divided...... 

By da I am happy your list came down to handful from 100+ some yrs back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan First

AsianUnion said:


> *Arunachal Pradesh*
> 
> 
> *Ethnic group*: *Galo*
> *Proposed autonomous area*: Teola Country[8]
> *Militant organisation*: Arunachal Dragon Force
> 
> *Proposed autonomous area*: Hajong Chakma Homeland
> *Political organisation*: All Hajong Chakma Homeland Movement
> 
> 
> 
> *Assam*
> 
> 
> *Ethnic group*: *Bodo*
> *Proposed state*: Bodoland
> 
> 
> *Militant organisation*: United Liberation Front of Assam, Muslim United Liberation Tigers of Assam,[9] National Democratic Front
> 
> 
> 
> *Jammu and Kashmir* (occupied/disputed area of the Kashmir valley only)
> 
> 
> *Ethnic group*: *Kashmiris*
> *Proposed state*: Independent United State of Kashmir, or United Jammu and Kashmir
> 
> 
> *Political organisations*: All Parties Hurriyat Conference, Jammu Kashmir Liberation Front
> *Militant organisations*: Lashkar-e-Toiba, Harkat-ul-mujahideen, Jaish-e-Mohammad
> 
> 
> 
> *Manipur*
> 
> 
> *Ethnic group*: *Manipuri*
> *Proposed state*: Republic of Manipur
> 
> 
> *Militant organisations*: Hmar People's Convention–Democrat, Manipur People’s Liberation Front, United National Liberation Front, Revolutionary People's Front of Manipur, People's Revolutionary Party of Kangleipak[10]
> 
> 
> 
> *Mizoram*
> 
> 
> *Ethnic group*: *Mizos*
> *Proposed state*: Zozam
> 
> 
> *Militant organisations*: Zomi Revolutionary Organization, Mizoram Farmers Liberation Force
> 
> 
> 
> *Nagaland*
> 
> 
> *Ethnic group*: *Naga*
> *Proposed state*: Nagalim or People's Republic of Nagaland
> 
> 
> *Government-in-exile*: Government of the People's Republic of Nagaland
> *Militant organisation*: National Socialist Council of Nagaland
> 
> 
> 
> *Punjab*
> 
> 
> *Ethnic group*: *Punjabi*
> *Proposed state*: Khalistan
> 
> 
> *Political organisations*: Dal Khalsa, Shiromani Akali Dal (Amritsar)
> *Militant organisations*: Babbar Khalsa, Khalistan Commando Force
> 
> 
> *Tripura*
> 
> 
> *Ethnic group*: *Tripuri*
> *Proposed state*: Tripura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tamil Nadu*
> 
> 
> *Ethnic group*: *Tamil*
> *Proposed state*: Republic of Tamil Nation
> *Political organisation*: Tamil Thesa Pothuvudaimai Katchi[11]



So, now that the gloves are off and cards on the table, let's discuss how Pakistan can plan it's next moves, if it hasn't already ;-)

Will someone dig out the latest updated status of all insurgencies within India? Please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

LOL..... 90% of this is dead and buried... and Pakistanis are living in their dreams.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan First

hehehe. That's what's being discussed. Lowering down this (dreamt up) 90%. Kya samjhay.

Print Indian rupee to finance these insurgencies and help them escalate the situation in the seven sister states plus Khalistan. It's a piece of cake for our ISI. Indians acknowledge it http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...currency-printing-unit-in-dubai/1/497269.html


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Zombie thread.


----------



## Albatross

Pakistan First said:


> So, now that the gloves are off and cards on the table, let's discuss how Pakistan can plan it's next moves, if it hasn't already ;-)
> 
> Will someone dig out the latest updated status of all insurgencies within India? Please.



As per news Maoists are leading and their kill score is higher than any one else.

But in case of Hindustan the most potent liberation movement is that of Khalistan , One of our PM in 90's made a strategic mistake by helping hypocrite Hindus to root out Khalisatn movement after a deal that Hindustan would come to negotiating table regarding Kashmir leaving her absurd atoot ang rhetoric but unfortunately proving again her sadist and inhumane nature India replied by supporting terror oranizations like MQM and later TTP in Pakistan.

But thanks to terrorists like Modi ground is again very fertile for Khalisatan movement as Sikhs around the globe are protesting against Hindu atrocities .








I did not mention Kashmir as the way they slapped Modi and Hindu fanatics after their leader was martyred clearly shows their resolve and the systematic way they attacked local police to make them desert police stations proves they have a line of action now to get rid of filth from their beautiful valley.

For first time in decades Kashmiris have made police and CPRF run away and now they are attacking IA else where.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan First

+1 @Albatross . The grounds are indeed fertile and I hope they're being used properly by those who stay awake so we can sleep better.


----------



## Albatross

Pakistan First said:


> +1 @Albatross . The grounds are indeed fertile and I hope they're being used properly by those who stay awake so we can sleep better.



India needs to be replied in the same manner as Hindu fanatics doesnt want peace they are still shocked and grieved that their so called motherland was divided and Muslims got a huge strategically important chunk of it.

They forgot the fact we Muslims ruled them for over thousand years and it was all our land before brits and Hindus should be content with whatever they have got.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gregor Clegane

Pakistan First said:


> So, now that the gloves are off and cards on the table, let's discuss how Pakistan can plan it's next moves, if it hasn't already ;-)
> 
> Will someone dig out the latest undate status of all insurgencies within India? Please.


All insurgencies have been severely weakebed thanks to Army, paramilitary and police.
From 289 security forces casualties in Northeast in 1996 it's down to only 8 in 2016.
There has not been casualties among civilians or security forces in Punjab since 2003 due to Sikh separitists.
Even in Kashmir casualties have reduced by 90% from it's peak in 2000?
Casualties due to left wing extremists are also the lowest since 1998.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tamilnadu

Gregor Clegane said:


> All insurgencies have been severely weakebed thanks to Army, paramilitary and police.
> From 289 security forces casualties in Northeast in 1996 it's down to only 8 in 2016.
> There has not been casualties among civilians or security forces in Punjab since 2003 due to Sikh separitists.
> Even in Kashmir casualties have reduced by 90% from it's peak in 2000?
> Casualties due to left wing extremists are also the lowest since 1998.


Why do you even try,by reading any post in this page by a Pakistani should tell you these people live in their own world,and dont want to come out it.
They think they havnt tried before and they can do what they want and we wont return the favour.They dont realise ,if they can do it ,we being bigger country can do more infact much more to hurt them.
Some wounds are hard to heal,they still live in 71.


----------



## AsianLion

*More than 67 active separatist movements in India continue to bleed*

*There are more than 67+ active separatist movements in different states of india including Punjab, Assam, Manipur, Nagaland, Bangal, Chattisgarh, Orrisa, Bihar, Andhra Pradesh, Jammu & Kashmir, Madhya Pradesh, Maharashtra & list goes on, who want freedom from india because of brutalities of indian Govt on minorities while Khalistan & Jammu Kashmir is about to get freedom pls Jammu Kashmir & Andhra Pradesh are illegally Occupied by india, this video shows the real face of so called "World's Largest Democracy".*

@Albatross @Pakistan First @PaklovesTurkiye 

Watch this:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

https://www.dawn.com/news/1328953/maoist-rebels-kill-24-paramilitary-commandos-in-central-india

Suspected Maoist rebels killed 24 paramilitary commandos and wounded six on Monday in a remote part of central India in one of the deadliest attacks of a long-running internal conflict.

The soldiers were guarding road workers in the Sukma district of Chhattisgargh state, a hotbed of insurgent violence, when they came under heavy fire.

“We have recovered 23 bodies from the spot and one soldier died in Raipur during treatment,” Anand Chhabra, a senior police officer, told AFP, referring to the state capital.

He said six other commandos from the Central Reserve Police Force were critically injured and had been evacuated for treatment.

Another police officer, Sunil Tiwari, told AFP that Indian security forces were looking for “some CRPF soldiers who are missing”, adding that the rebels snatched weapons during the ambush.

Prime Minister Narendra Modi condemned the attack and offered condolences to the families of the deceased, saying the sacrifice of their loved ones would not be in vain.

“Attack on @CRPFIndia personnel in Chhattisgarh is cowardly and deplorable. We are monitoring the situation closely,” Modi posted on Twitter.

Fatal attacks by insurgents on security forces in central and eastern India are frequent, but Monday's assault was among the deadliest in years.

Television footage showed injured commandos in their army fatigues being stretchered from ambulances into hospitals for treatment.

One soldier who survived the attack, Sher Mohammed, told reporters from his hospital bed that “almost 300 of them attacked us”.

*More precaution needed*
State chief minister Raman Singh said Sukma, where Monday's attack occurred, was a stronghold for Maoists waging a guerilla war from their jungle bases.

The Maoists opposed efforts to build new roads and infrastructure in the remote area because it undermined their long-running campaign against India's security forces, he added.

“In future we will need to take more precautions,” said Singh, who called an emergency meeting and rushed back from New Delhi after the attack.

The Maoist insurgency started as a peasant uprising in 1967, and since then has cost thousands of lives in the rebel-dominated “red corridor” stretching through central and eastern India.

Tit-for-tat jungle skirmishes often result in heavy casualties on both sides.

Last month 11 paramilitary policemen were killed when their convoy was ambushed in Chhattisgarh, while at least 20 troops died in a separate attack in 2015.

In 2010 Maoists killed 76 police in the worst-ever massacre of security forces by the insurgents. The incident shook the country and led to pressure on the government to rethink its tactics.

Critics believe attempts to end the revolt through tough security offensives are doomed to fail, saying the real solution is better governance and development of the region.

The guerrillas, who say they are fighting for the rights of tribal people and landless farmers, often collect funds through extortion.

Modi had been seeking to stem the insurgency by earmarking development funds for revolt-hit areas and improving policing.

In 2015 he urged Maoists to put down their guns and take up ploughs, saying “violence has no future”.


----------



## kvpak

"And yet the latest, and most insidious, threat to India's territorial integrity comes not from the north but from the south. To be precise, Tamil Nadu, a region of some 60 million Tamils, who ostensibly have little in common with their Hindi-speaking northern neighbours." - "*The Guardian*" (London, England), November 27, 2000.

Read more about Tamil Nadu's thirst for independence at Freedom Movements in Tamil Nadu

@Rajaraja Chola @Nilgiri @Hindustani78

@manlion


----------



## manlion




----------



## AsianLion

New Active ones:


Dravida Nadu.
Insurgency in Northeast India. Assam separatist movements. Insurgency in Meghalaya. Insurgency in Manipur. Ethnic conflict in Nagaland.
Kashmir conflict.
Khalistan movement.
Naxalite–Maoist insurgency.

In detail States who wants separation from India:

By separatist movements, I guess you are referring to the movements that demand secession from India, and creation of a separate country. If so, as of now, the separatist movements that can be considered to be “active” are as follows :


Separatist movement in *Kashmir* , demanding independence of Kashmir from India and Indian government. It is the most active separatist movement in India, which is supported by Pakistan and various terrorist groups.
Separatist movement in *Assam , *where United Liberation Front of Assam (*ULFA*) demands a separate nation for the Assamese. ULFA is a designated terrorist group and Indian Army is fighting the insurgents more or less on a regular basis, just like in Kashmir albeit little less. There is another insurgent group in Assam called MULTA (Muslim United Liberation Tigers of Assam) which demands a separate country for Muslims of Assam. Apart from these, there are a few other small separatist groups as well, which operate in Assam
Separatist movement in *Nagaland* , where NSCN demands separate country for Nagas. However, with recent peace accords, it seems the separatist movement has almost ended, though the groups continue to press for certain other demands.
Apart from the separatist movements that have been discussed above, there is *Khalistani* separatist movement which is completely dormant and almost non-existent in India…. though the members of Khalistani separatist movements still secretly operate from Canada, UK and Australia but have a very limited influence. It seeks secession of Punjab from India and create a separate country for Sikhs. As of now, Khalistani movement is dead but intelligence agencies are always on their toes so that it does not revive.

There is also a separatist movement in *Tripura*, led by National Liberation Front of Tripura (*NLFT*), which seeks secession from India and an independent nation called Tripuri. However, this movement does not enjoy enough support from people and is not a major threat to the country or people of the region.

PS - I have deliberately not put the name of Tamil separatist movement, as the movement is not fiercely secessionist in nature and lacks support from the Tamils. The fraction of Tamils involved in the movement is basically so less that it can be ignored for all practical purpose to be perceived as any threat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion




----------

